# Anime!



## Wish

I'm quite surprised there's not a thread on this, or maybe there is and I'm just blind?

What are you currently watching/what are your favorites?

I recently just finished Mondaiji and it is great!


----------



## Ashtot

I watched Samurai 7 and Full Metal Alchemist but stopped at the last episode. I watched Pokemon and Avatar too but I suppose those don't really count.


----------



## Peoki

I've heard of Mondaiji but haven't watched it, I'll have to check it out when I have the time. I'm currently watching _Attack on Titan_ and _Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet_. Both very great titles so far. 

I'm also following _Devil Survivor 2_, though it's lagging behind a bit compared to the other two imo.


----------



## Kip

You said:


> I watched Samurai 7 and Full Metal Alchemist but stopped at the last episode. I watched Pokemon and Avatar too but I suppose those don't really count.



Pokemon does. Avatar doesn't though. (if you mean as anime)



Peoki said:


> I've heard of Mondaiji but haven't watched it, I'll have to check it out when I have the time. I'm currently watching _Attack on Titan_ and _Gargantia on the Verdurous Planet_. Both very great titles so far.
> 
> I'm also following _Devil Survivor 2_, though it's lagging behind a bit compared to the other two imo.



I'm lovin' Devil Survivor 2 & Attack on Titan! those are really good.

I have so much Anime that I'm currently watching, i prolly couldn't list it all here.
My favorites are: One Piece, Naruto Shippuden, Katekyo Hitman Reborn, & a few others I'm prolly forgetting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think the last anime thread was locked for some reason.. I remember there being one though. lol

I like Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, Trigun, Dragon Ball/DBZ, and a bunch of others I can't be bothered to list.

Not currently watching any.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> I think the last anime thread was locked for some reason.. I remember there being one though. lol
> 
> I like Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, Trigun, Dragon Ball/DBZ, and a bunch of others I can't be bothered to list.
> 
> Not currently watching any.



You best start watching some now! >:|

or else...


----------



## ClosetBoo

I like Ao no Exorcist,Death Note and other animes like those, I am currently watching One Piece though and its good so far.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> You best start watching some now! >:|
> 
> or else...



I'm open to suggestions. lol


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pokemon
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (my all-time favorite anime and one of my favorite shows period)
Rave Master
Iron Man
Wolverine 
Bleach


----------



## Pyon

Currently watching: Hataraku Maou-sama! , Oreimo (season 2), and Aku no Hana


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm open to suggestions. lol



Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan (if you watch subbed) or Devil Survivor 2 The Animation (if you watch subbed)
or Persona 4 The Animation (If you watch dubbed) or Phibrain (if you watch dubbed)

If you watch both then watch all of them!


----------



## Saith

My favorites are:

Fullmetal Alchemist
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood
Cowboy Bebop
Cyber City Oedo 808

Aaaaaannnndd... Avatar The Last Air Bender, if you can call that an anime (touchy subject)


----------



## Thunder

I've watched Gundam Wing and 00, gotta get my giant robot fix or else I get cranky.


----------



## Juicebox

My favorites are:
*Higurashi no naku koro ni-* Excellent anime, it's very well written and the characters are vivid. However, it's rather violent, so I don't recommend it to people who are squeamish. This is my all-time favorite.
*Death Note-* This one is pretty popular, so it doesn't need explanation. However, for those who haven't seen it, it is amazingly plot-driven, and every episode keeps you on the edge of your seat.
* Azumanga Daioh-* Humor can differ a lot from person to person, but IMO, this is the funniest anime I have ever seen. I almost think it's funnier than a lot of western stuff.
*Deadman Wonderland-* It's kind of like Japanese Superjail. I thought it was cool, but I've heard it's not very popular.
*Crayon Shin-Chan-* Don't watch the dub of this. It is so much better when it's subbed (although the jokes are little more difficult to understand). However, it's really sweet, cute, and funny. The jokes are more understandable in English, but the dubbers took the heart away.
*Cowboy Beebop-* I consider this a classic, and even people who don't like anime tend to like it.


----------



## Kip

Juicebox said:


> * Azumanga Daioh-* Humor can differ a lot from person to person, but IMO, this is the funniest anime I have ever seen. I almost think it's funnier than a lot of western stuff.


I loved that, along with school rumble! (very similar IMO)

Have you seen Gintama? it tops all of them if you watch it long enough.


----------



## Cottonball

Not currently watching anything... Maybe starting Tora Dora soon~

Favourites:
K-on!
Lucky Star
Oruchuban Ebichu
Say I love you


----------



## Jake

Pokemon <3

and yes I do like the Gen5 anime almost, if not just as much as the Gen1 and Gen2 series; pls don't judge.


----------



## Ashtot

Jake. said:


> Pokemon <3
> 
> and yes I do like the Gen5 anime almost, if not just as much as the Gen1 and Gen2 series; pls don't judge.



I don't mind the new ones, I just found they got kind of dry, and I find the voice acting isn't as good as the earlier series's.


----------



## Cardbored

Favorites are:
FMA
FMA: Brotherhood (first one was better btw )
Samurai Champloo
TTGL
Beyblade (even though it's sorta kiddy)

Anime that I've watched but may have not entirely finished:

High School of the Dead
Pokemon 
Naruto
Bleach
Death Note
One Piece
Mar (I think that's what it's called)

I kind of want to watch Cowboy Bebop and Inuyasha but I haven't got around to it


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> Pokemon <3
> 
> and yes I do like the Gen5 anime almost, if not just as much as the Gen1 and Gen2 series; pls don't judge.



It's cool. I've liked all the generations in their own special way. Gen 3 has been my favorite so far because I love May. Gen 5 has been my least favorite overall because Iris annoys me, so I think I base my taste off of Ash's traveling partners.


----------



## Mr. L

Rewatching Higurashi.


----------



## gorgonara

im currently watching evangelion, I just finished the tv series and the last few episodes were totes bull. I'm hoping the films are cooler.

Favorite anime is probably nichijou and princess jellyfish.


----------



## Bambi

Ghost in the Shell 
Akira

amen.


----------



## Officer Berri

I used to like Anime. Yu Yu Hakusho, DBZ, Sailor Moon, Trinity Blood, Cyborg 009, and Neon Genesis Evangelion were among my favorites.

I don't watch it too much anymore. It all sort of bleeds together and doesn't really excite me anymore. It all sort of seems to be the same as another anime at the core.


----------



## Volvagia

Currently watching:

-Cardcaptor Sakura 
-K-on! (really cute, if you liked Lucky Star you would like this)
-Shugo Chara 
-Sword Art Online (This anime is AMAZING. If you like MMOs and anime, watch this!)

As for my favourites

-Sailor Moon (my first anime!)
-Lucky Star
-Pokemon
-Dragon Ball Z
-K-on!
-Death Note
-Sword Art Online
-Bokura ga Ita (We Were There)
-Suki-tte Ii Na Yo (Say I Love You)
-Tonari No Kaibustsu-kun (The Monster Seated Next To Me)
-Soul Eater

Yeah, I have too many favourites. >_>;


----------



## Kip

I love all the seasons of pokemon (they are very repetitive though).

I also forgot to mention Hunter X Hunter 2011 is really really really good.


----------



## Raienryu

I've watched all episodes of

- Fairy Tail
- Death Note
- Ouran High School Host Club

And I'm currently watching One Piece - Fairy Tail was my first and One Piece is my favourite.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Soul Eater
Code Geass
Darker Than Black
Bakemonogatari/Nisemonogatari
Angel Beats

^ I love these shows

Oh yeah and Death Note.


----------



## Wish

Sukitte ii na yo is FABULOUS

Some similiar animes are Kimi ni Todoke and Toradora. Sakurasou is also similiar and maybe Ano Natsu.


----------



## gorgonara

Raienryu said:


> I've watched all episodes of
> 
> - Fairy Tail
> - Death Note
> - Ouran High School Host Club
> 
> And I'm currently watching One Piece - Fairy Tail was my first and One Piece is my favourite.



Ouran is actually amazing, despite the shota and twincest included.

Have you guys seen polar bear cafe? it's just really pleasant and cute and mildly funny.


----------



## keybug55

Fullmetal Alchemist, Soul Eater, aaaannnd Oran High School Host Club


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ah I forgot a few.


.hack//sign
Paranoia Agent
Samurai Champloo
YuYu Hakasho

I'll end up posting more when I think of them. lol


----------



## Thunder

I was browsing the crunchyroll app the other night out of boredom and recently started watching Attack on Titan, not bad (from the three episodes i watched anyway)


----------



## Eirynfox

Is this also a recommendation thread? I love anything to do with Yokai!
Recently I watched all that I could of Natsume's book of friends and totally lapped it up like a kitten who just discovered a bowl full of fresh cream. Im kind of a fan of slice of life too 
Does anyone know of any other Yokai anime they would like to recommend? Or anything really interesting to do with Yokai??


----------



## Wish

Eirynfox said:


> Is this also a recommendation thread? I love anything to do with Yokai!
> Recently I watched all that I could of Natsume's book of friends and totally lapped it up like a kitten who just discovered a bowl full of fresh cream. Im kind of a fan of slice of life too
> Does anyone know of any other Yokai anime they would like to recommend? Or anything really interesting to do with Yokai??


The cat theme reminds me of Sakurasou but when I looked this up I thought of Inu x Boku SS


----------



## Pyon

Natsume's Book of Friends, I still need to watch that anime D:
I know of a movie with youkai: _Hotarubi no Mori e_
And here's a silly/cute anime with youkai: _Nekogami Yaoyorozu_ ( I haven't watched all of this one )
I'm not sure if this counts, but the manga _XXXHolic_ had youkai, I didn't watch the anime though;;;

Hope it helps a little ^^;


----------



## Eirynfox

Litwick said:


> The cat theme reminds me of Sakurasou but when I looked this up I thought of Inu x Boku SS



I will definitely look this one up! Thank you 




Pyon said:


> Natsume's Book of Friends, I still need to watch that anime D:
> I know of a movie with youkai: _Hotarubi no Mori e_
> And here's a silly/cute anime with youkai: _Nekogami Yaoyorozu_ ( I haven't watched all of this one )
> I'm not sure if this counts, but the manga _XXXHolic_ had youkai, I didn't watch the anime though;;;
> 
> Hope it helps a little ^^;



I have watched Hotarubi no Mori e, it's called the light of a firefly forest over her (from memory) and it is beautiful to watch, watch it if you can! I will check on the others. I seem to recall xxxholic from somewhere though...


Thank you both!


----------



## Hamusuta

My all time favorite anime is Marchen Awakens Romance, shame not many people have really heard of it :/
I also love watching Bleach and Pokemon, and if it counts I love the Animal Crossing Movie


----------



## Kip

Yes the AC Movie counts :> 

I've seen 98% of the anime mentioned in this thread and i must say, ya'll have good taste


----------



## Julie

Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Death Note, Kids on the Slope, xxxHOLiC, Evangelion, Trigun, FLCL, Mushi-Shi, Eden of the East, Baccano!, Natsume Yuujinchou, Soul Eater, and Rurouni Kenshin are my favorites.

I haven't been watching any lately though. Used to be really into it in middle school but not so much anymore, though occasionally I like finding good ones to watch.

EDIT: man, Akira is _godly_. Was absolutely blown away when I first watched it and I still rewatch it all the time. Also Paprika and most movies by Ghibli of course, especially Spirited away.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Julie said:


> Mushi-Shi, Eden of the East, Soul Eater, and Rurouni Kenshin.
> 
> Ghibli of course, especially Spirited away.



Also these.

I've got a lot of the Hayao directed Ghibli movies. Still missing a couple.(Totoro, Porco Rosso)


----------



## Wish

Studio Ghibli is lovely. I like Grave of the Firglies but it's really depressing

edit: loving attack on titan O__________O


----------



## Juicebox

Studio Ghibli's films are my favorite films period. I didn't know we were counting anime films, but then again, all of his would probably be the majority. Totoro and Grave of the Fireflies are my two favorites.


----------



## Peoki

Kip said:


> I've seen 98% of the anime mentioned in this thread and i must say, ya'll have good taste


Yep, this. 

I remember watching Dragonball/DBZ as a child. My mother always disapproved because it was too flashy, lol. It's nice to see a lot of the older titles popping up in this thread. Loved the .hack series (including the games), Cowboy Bebop, Death Note, Escaflowne, Gundam Wing, Pokemon, etc. The list could go on; most of which have already been named in this thread a number of times!

Has anyone watched the latest episode of Attack on Titan? good lord.... how do I fast forward to next weekend.


----------



## Solar

Just Finished Shugo Chara (Miki <3) and my favorites are: Negima, Suite Precure, Kampfer, and Rosario + Vampire (Mizore~!)


----------



## Hamusuta

Kip said:


> Yes the AC Movie counts :>
> 
> I've seen 98% of the anime mentioned in this thread and i must say, ya'll have good taste



So you've seen MARCHEN AWAKENS ROMANCE?


----------



## Wish

> Has anyone watched the latest episode of Attack on Titan? good lord.... how do I fast forward to next weekend.



I did and I screamed the whole episode


----------



## Gabby

i liked nichijou, azumanga daioh, soul eater, and i'm currently watching polar bear cafe. also xxxholic, it was neat


----------



## Furry Sparks

I really liked FMA (still have to watch brotherhood), Baccano!, I've watched the first two of the Rebuild of Evangelion movies and while the first one wasnt great the second was amazing, Steins;Gate was also pretty good, Gurren Lagann is one of my favorites, and akira was one of the first animes I watched, and it was amazing.

Currently I'm watching Attack on Titan which is crazy good, and I watched a few episodes of Devil Survivor 2 but it kept getting worse and worse so I stopped watching.


----------



## Wish

Furry Sparks said:


> I really liked FMA (still have to watch brotherhood), Baccano!, I've watched the first two of the Rebuild of Evangelion movies and while the first one wasnt great the second was amazing, Steins;Gate was also pretty good, Gurren Lagann is one of my favorites, and akira was one of the first animes I watched, and it was amazing.
> 
> Currently I'm watching Attack on Titan which is crazy good, and I watched a few episodes of Devil Survivor 2 but it kept getting worse and worse so I stopped watching.



Wow I have not seen you in a long time!
I hope that everyone can watch AoT ^o^


----------



## gorgonara

Gabby said:


> i liked nichijou, azumanga daioh, soul eater, and i'm currently watching polar bear cafe. also xxxholic, it was neat



Good taste


----------



## Pyon

I just finished watching _Tokyo Magnitude 8.0_ yesterday, has anyone else seen this? ; _ ; it's sad... (it's only 11 episodes)


----------



## Kip

Peoki said:


> Has anyone watched the latest episode of Attack on Titan? good lord.... how do I fast forward to next weekend.



IKR the suspense!!



Hamusuta said:


> So you've seen MARCHEN AWAKENS ROMANCE?



Yup :>


----------



## Kitsu

oh man, i'm surprised nobody's said puella magi madoka magica yet

but off the top of my head i've seen both versions of fma, lucky star, k-on!, p&swg, the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya, pmmm, hamtaro, pokemon, azumanga daioh, elfen lied, a few episodes of ebichu, and a bunch of ghibli movies (the cat returns is wonderful wow)

i used to be really into anime and stuff in middle school but now i only watch a handful now and then

currently i'm watching neon genesis evangelion and wow it's great


----------



## Mary

Does Sailor Moon count? It is a bit hard to follow, though. And don't even try to read the manga and watch it at the same time, as there are almost no similarities... Apart from Usagi bring in both.


----------



## Hamusuta

Kip said:


> IKR the suspense!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup :>



OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOGMOGM YOUR LIKE THE FIRST PERSON I KNOW WHO HAS SEEN IT AS WELL. OMGOMGOMGOGM ITS MY FAV ANIME EVERRRRRRR. I JUST LOVE DOROTHY AND SNOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Kip

Hamusuta said:


> OMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOGMOGM YOUR LIKE THE FIRST PERSON I KNOW WHO HAS SEEN IT AS WELL. OMGOMGOMGOGM ITS MY FAV ANIME EVERRRRRRR. I JUST LOVE DOROTHY AND SNOWWWWWWWW



Its been a LONG time since I've watched it (not sure if i finished it) but i think i used to like Alviss & Dorothy.


----------



## Thunder

Kitsu said:


> hamtaro





Julie said:


> Rurouni Kenshin



Oh, I almost forgot about these two (granted what memories of either I have are a little fuzzy)

I also watched G Gundam back in the day.

(And yes the latest episode of AoT was great)


----------



## Caius

Ghibli films,
Full Metal Alchemist (Brotherhood/original),
Madoka Magika, 
Clannad, 
Kaleido Star,
Cowboy Beebop,
Samurai Champloo,
Neon Genesis Evangelion,

Really the list is endless. There are loads of good ones out there.


----------



## PaJami

Let's see...
Gurren Lagann
Soul Eater
Highschool of the Dead
Started Fairy Tail, but never really got into it
In the middle of Lucky Star right now


----------



## Octavia

Pyon said:


> I just finished watching _Tokyo Magnitude 8.0_ yesterday, has anyone else seen this? ; _ ; it's sad... (it's only 11 episodes)



I stayed up all night to watch it in one go and ended up blubbering at the last episode. 

A few favorites include Higurashi no naku koro ni, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, Saikano ( I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet ), Darker than Black and Toradora.


----------



## gorgonara

i've just finnished reading the ongoing webcomic "one-punch man" its super short atm because its only a baby manga but its really funny and y'all should check it.


----------



## Pyon

Octavia said:


> I stayed up all night to watch it in one go and ended up blubbering at the last episode.
> 
> A few favorites include Higurashi no naku koro ni, Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, Saikano ( I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet ), Darker than Black and Toradora.



Same here!! ; ~ ; I normally don't cry when watching anime, I teared up a little with AnoHana, but with this…gaaah
I watched it twice in one day only to show my husband and he cried too. ( I got punched for laughing at him lol )

Higurashi confused me a bit, but I liked the few episodes I did see. I'll have to give Saikano a watch.
I was just recommended Darker than Black so I'll certainly have to watch that now 
& ToraDora is one of the few anime DvD sets I had to buy ♡


----------



## Username

The only animes i have ever watched are:
Pokemon ( but everyones seen that)
high school of the dead (only 2 episodes)
Angel beats
Rozen maiden (my favourite)
Ouran high school host club (favourite aswell) 
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzamiya (cant spell)
hmmm... and clannad, but i didnt finish it because i didnt like.


----------



## Pyon

I only have one DvD of Rozen Maiden; I seriously need to get the rest


----------



## Horus

Why was Code Geass not mentioned on every post?


----------



## Gnome

Planetes
Kurenai
Neon Genesis Evangelion
STEINS;GATE (#2 favorite)
Shingeki no Kyojin
Sakurasou no Pet no Kanojo
Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
The World God Only Knows (#3 favorite)
Oreimo
Cowboy Bebop (#1 favorite)
Sword Art Online
K-On!
Tamako Market
Btoooom!!
Ano Natsu de Matteru
THE UNLIMITED Hyobu Kyosuke
Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann
Ghibli Films
Oreshura

just some.


----------



## Wish

Gnome said:


> Planetes
> Kurenai
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> STEINS;GATE (#2 favorite)
> Shingeki no Kyojin
> Sakurasou no Pet no Kanojo
> Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
> The World God Only Knows (#3 favorite)
> Oreimo
> Cowboy Bebop (#1 favorite)
> Sword Art Online
> K-On!
> Tamako Market
> Btoooom!!
> Ano Natsu de Matteru
> THE UNLIMITED Hyobu Kyosuke
> Tengan Toppa Gurren Lagann
> Ghibli Films
> Oreshura
> 
> just some.


out of those I have seen
Sakurasou
Oreimo
SAO
K on
Tamako Market 
Ano Natsu (Very nice, I have a Remon keychain)
Some Ghibli
Oreshura


----------



## Aloha

Ah the good old days when i watched anime in middle school.Now i'm apparently too busy for that.But my favorite anime is "Toradora."


----------



## Wish

Toradora is in my top 5 ^__^


----------



## Ashtot

Has anybody ever watched any of the Gundam series? I remember watching SD Gundam when I was 10 or so and I loved it but never watched any after that.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Ok here is some...

Ranma1/2
SuperGals
Cromarti high?
Speed racer
Akira
Full medal alchemist
Trigun
Gunsmith cats
Ping pong club
Flcl

I forget what it's called but she had a puppet on her hand that was a main carictor

Chobits
And some others...


----------



## Octavia

Pyon said:


> Same here!! ; ~ ; I normally don't cry when watching anime, I teared up a little with AnoHana, but with this?gaaah
> I watched it twice in one day only to show my husband and he cried too. ( I got punched for laughing at him lol )
> 
> Higurashi confused me a bit, but I liked the few episodes I did see. I'll have to give Saikano a watch.
> I was just recommended Darker than Black so I'll certainly have to watch that now
> & ToraDora is one of the few anime DvD sets I had to buy ♡



Higurashi is confusing at first, but most everything is explained as the series goes on. 

When it comes to Saikano, it seems either people love it, or they hate it. It's pretty depressing, but it's one of those anime where you see the world in a different light for a little while after.


----------



## Pyon

You said:


> Has anybody ever watched any of the Gundam series? I remember watching SD Gundam when I was 10 or so and I loved it but never watched any after that.


I think a lot of people watched the Gundam series, but the SD series wasn't as popular. ( I liked it though! lol )
I had a Bakunetsumaru action figure when I was younger 



RoosterInURbutt said:


> I forget what it's called but she had a puppet on her hand that was a main carictor


Was it called _Midori Days_?



Octavia said:


> When it comes to Saikano, it seems either people love it, or they hate it. It's pretty depressing, but it's one of those anime where you see the world in a different light for a little while after.


Alright, I'll give it a watch right now :3


----------



## Hey Listen!

Horus said:


> Why was Code Geass not mentioned on every post?



I feel you.  That show was amazing.  I'll admit, I cried at the end of Angel Beats.  I don't know why, but it just happened.


----------



## Juicebox

I can't believe I forgot about Code Geass. I remember absolutely loving it. I even have the full opening and closing of the first season on my ipod.

I think it's partially because I never got to finish it. I plan on doing that this summer though.


----------



## Kip

I don't like the ending of code geass that much, or any of the later episodes.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Recently I started Madoka and it's better than I expected, but I tried more devil survivor 2... Uhg uhg uhg. Getting worse. It's just so generic. The main characters don't have much of a personality, and the main character just yells more whenever something hard is in his way. I don't often give up on shows, but I think it's too late for this one to catch my attention.


----------



## Wish

Furry Sparks said:


> Recently I started Madoka and it's better than I expected, but I tried more devil survivor 2... Uhg uhg uhg. Getting worse. It's just so generic. The main characters don't have much of a personality, and the main character just yells more whenever something hard is in his way. I don't often give up on shows, but I think it's too late for this one to catch my attention.



Madoka is worth finishing but is overhyped

I dropped Devil


----------



## Thunder

You said:


> Has anybody ever watched any of the Gundam series? I remember watching SD Gundam when I was 10 or so and I loved it but never watched any after that.



Actually I do remember watching that on Toonami when I was younger, it was alright.


----------



## Mirror

I am watching episode 18 of Monster. It's pretty good, an insta-favorite almost. Before that I watched all the English OVA's of Hellsing. I'm not sure whether to start another series after Monster or finish Yu Yu Hakusho, which I am about halfway through.


----------



## Peoki

You said:


> Has anybody ever watched any of the Gundam series? I remember watching SD Gundam when I was 10 or so and I loved it but never watched any after that.


Yep. I watched Gundam Wing as I was growing up, followed by Gundam Seed as I was a bit older. 
I just finished the first season of Oreimo last night and planning to start the second season soon. I find the brother-sister complex to be hilarious, though Kirino needs to fix up her attitude. (Definitely glad she isn't my sister...)

I ended up dropping Devil Survivor 2 because I was losing interest; the characters are quite flat imo. Perhaps I'm too quick to judge seeing as how we're only 6 episodes in atm. I'll probably pick it up again once the series is complete.


----------



## gorgonara

I'm trying to complete Michiko To Hatchin. Its this latino south american style crime-gang drama, about this chick who hunts down her kid she gave away ages ago, and now they're on the run on a moped trying to find the kids farther. Cowboy Bebop-ish.


----------



## Celestefey

Peoki said:


> I ended up dropping Devil Survivor 2 because I was losing interest; the characters are quite flat imo. Perhaps I'm too quick to judge seeing as how we're only 6 episodes in atm. I'll probably pick it up again once the series is complete.



Oh, oh? Why else did you dislike it? I was actually thinking about watching it, since I'm not watching too much from this season!

Umm, but at the moment I'm watching Karneval, Kore Wa Zombie Desu Ka?, Oreimo 2, Suisei no Gargantia and Tamako Market: Dera's Bar.

1) Karneval is decent, but I still feel like there are too many questions they need to answer... And I think they wasted too much time on the plot with Yotaka and Tsubame... It was good, but episode 6 was just a dragged-out episode. They seem to go in patterns: Action episode, break episode, action episode, break episode and etc. I mean it sure is a surprise to get a break episode in between all the mayhem of Karneval so... meh, it's decent. 

2) I have no words for Kore Wa Zombie Desu Ka. None at all. I was speechless just after the first episode. I think I'll leave it at that.

3) Oreimo 2... I'm a bit behind on it so I don't know what's going on at the moment, but I like how it's going so far, actually. Apart from the end of episode 4 and... Yeah, I really hope that they don't drag this little joke out too far. :x

4) Suisei no Gargantia: I think this is the best thing I'm watching so far this season! It's a really quirky and charming anime and if you're not watching it I highly recommend it.

5) Dera's Bar... Well, eh, it's nothing special. Tamako Market I guess.


----------



## Gnome

Furry Sparks said:


> Recently I started Madoka and it's better than I expected, but I tried more devil survivor 2... Uhg uhg uhg. Getting worse. It's just so generic. The main characters don't have much of a personality, and the main character just yells more whenever something hard is in his way. I don't often give up on shows, but I think it's too late for this one to catch my attention.



Wait, FS posting? wat.

Anyways, I completely forgot about Hyouka, great Anime. The characters are a few of my favorites, and it has one of the best MCs from KyoAni/2012 in general


----------



## Celestefey

Gnome said:


> Anyways, I completely forgot about Hyouka, great Anime. The characters are a few of my favorites, and it has one of the best MCs from KyoAni/2012 in general



I agree. I'm a big fan of KyoAni as it is anyway, and Hyouka is probably my favourite work by them and one of my favourite anime in general. I'm not even sure, really, the plot was pretty standard and simple as far as anime goes, but I think maybe it was the atmosphere it gave off that I really liked, including the characters too of course. Plus the animation is amazing too... I don't know what there is not to love about it. :3


----------



## Pyon

gorgonara said:


> I'm trying to complete Michiko To Hatchin. Its this latino south american style crime-gang drama, about this chick who hunts down her kid she gave away ages ago, and now they're on the run on a moped trying to find the kids farther. Cowboy Bebop-ish.



Ohhh, I watched that; I liked it, but I didn't finish all of it.


----------



## Gnome

Himari said:


> I agree. I'm a big fan of KyoAni as it is anyway, and Hyouka is probably my favourite work by them and one of my favourite anime in general. I'm not even sure, really, the plot was pretty standard and simple as far as anime goes, but I think maybe it was the atmosphere it gave off that I really liked, including the characters too of course. Plus the animation is amazing too... I don't know what there is not to love about it. :3



The production value of Hyouka is top-notch.


----------



## gorgonara

Pyon said:


> Ohhh, I watched that; I liked it, but I didn't finish all of it.



its gets 8000% percent better after the halfway mark.


----------



## Wish

who saw today's attack on titan omg


----------



## Thunder

Gurren Lagann was added to Crunchyroll recently, so I'll probably pick that up.


----------



## Horus

^Tell me if it's good or not, I started it and just got bored.


----------



## Wish

I didn't like Gurren Lagann, I think that it's pretty bland and overhyped because Yokos pretty damn FINE

Attack on Titans episode today omggg


----------



## Kitsu

i keep meaning to watch cowboy bebop from beginning to end because I've seen a few episodes on adult swims anime night and liked it but itll end up like how i am right now with evangelion

aka watches 9 episodes and forgets to watch the rest for 6 months and then cant remember where i left off


----------



## Torotix

I'm currently watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and loving it, it's so over the top that it's actually really good e_e


----------



## Volvagia

Ahh, Lovely Complex is adorable! >///<


----------



## Alistoria

Currently watching Attack on Titan and omg I didn't think I'd like it at first, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Crunchyroll has ruined any productivity and motivation I possessed recently by throwing anime at me. Joined initially to watch Oreimo 2, got bored waiting for episodes to become free so I started watching My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU, followed by Sword Art Online, Toradora (nooo paywall! ;-, and now I've started Photo Kano. I've got Attack on Titan queued but haven't watched it yet, is it pretty good?


----------



## Alistoria

Tom said:


> Crunchyroll has ruined any productivity and motivation I possessed recently by throwing anime at me. Joined initially to watch Oreimo 2, got bored waiting for episodes to become free so I started watching My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU, followed by Sword Art Online, Toradora (nooo paywall! ;-, and now I've started Photo Kano. I've got Attack on Titan queued but haven't watched it yet, is it pretty good?


In my opinion it is. It's action packed with its quirks. Though I do warn you, you might be a little shocked - w -.


----------



## Torotix

Yeah Attack on Titan is completely filled with graphic scenes and death. But I for one have really loved it so far! I hate that I have to keep waiting for a new ep once a week though XD


----------



## -Aaron

Oreimo Seasons 1 and 2
Tiger and Bunny
The Legend of Black Heaven
My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU
Stein's Gate

That's about it. I'm going try Yuyushiki sometime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alistoria said:


> In my opinion it is. It's action packed with its quirks. Though I do warn you, you might be a little shocked - w -.





Torotix said:


> Yeah Attack on Titan is completely filled with graphic scenes and death. But I for one have really loved it so far! I hate that I have to keep waiting for a new ep once a week though XD



TO THE TOP WITH IT.


----------



## Wish

Tom said:


> Crunchyroll has ruined any productivity and motivation I possessed recently by throwing anime at me. Joined initially to watch Oreimo 2, got bored waiting for episodes to become free so I started watching My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU, followed by Sword Art Online, Toradora (nooo paywall! ;-, and now I've started Photo Kano. I've got Attack on Titan queued but haven't watched it yet, is it pretty good?


Toradora, my favorite shoujo anime
I reccomend Sukitte ii na yo if you liked it
Titan is amazing, no fillers at all and unlike most anime it sticks to the plot


----------



## Horus

Torotix said:


> I hate that I have to keep waiting for a new ep once a week though XD



FUUUUUUU-

Now I gotta too.


----------



## gorgonara

COWBOY BEBOP SPOILERS

i just finished cowboy bebop and was actually really disappointed with it, like fae and ed just have their plot-lines super-fastly mopped up and then dissapear

and then spike goes to die for some boring generic anime-noir chick and then duels it out with the generic anime-long hair villain with a pet bird and a katana

and all i could think was that such a good show deserved a better ending yo



Torotix said:


> I'm currently watching Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and loving it, it's so over the top that it's actually really good e_e



I REALLY WANTED TO WATCH THIS ILL GET ON IT

and i love goofy stuff and i love vampires itll be great


----------



## Wilemina

My all time fave anime is Stand Alone Complex.  But I also like Excel Saga, Bleach, Lucky Star, Azumanga Daioh, Sabre Marrionette, Evangelion, Slayers, You're Under Arrest, Galaxy Angel...


----------



## Horus

Angel Beats! is so great, the only disappointing part is that it's only 13 episodes :<

Also been watching certain seasons of Yugioh GX and 5Ds which have their moments :d


----------



## TheObscure

I don't generally watch anime series because they're usually too long, but FLCL, Cowboy Bebop, Yu Yu Hakusho, Sailor Moon, Rurouni Kenshin, Paranoia Agent, Super Milk-Chan, Monster, and Berserk are all pretty neat. Currently I'm watch Neon Genesis Evangelion, which is also pretty neato so far.


----------



## Volvagia

I'm re-watching Sailor Moon. 

So. Much. Nostalgia. *_*


----------



## croagunklover

I watch the Pokemon anime, but I don't know if that counts.


----------



## Celestefey

Aah, Attack on Titan! I really ought to watch that. I've heard it's really good and seen some awesome parody videos of it and the whole photo fad and stuff. I mean I'm only really enjoying Suisei no Gargantia so far from this season so maybe Attack on Titan will be another good watch too. I'm growing bored of Karneval and... Well.. Oreimo is just well... Oreimo. lol :'3


----------



## Smokey

Just started watching Jugoku Shoujo. Seems interesting, I kinda like it so far.
Don't really have any favourites, as I'm not a big anime fan, though I do like Studio Ghibli movies (Kiki's delivery service is my fav) and Higurashi no naku koro ni. Maybe I'll watch Umineko and Higanbana soon. Pokemon is good for some nostalgia every now and then.
btw Pokemon > Yugioh > this other anime i forgot the name of > Digimon


----------



## Diableos

I've been told Steins;Gate is really good, so I may start watching that sometime soon, although I've recently started re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. It's such a great anime. It looks great and I love the characters.


----------



## Peoki

Diableos said:


> I've been told Steins;Gate is really good, so I may start watching that sometime soon, although I've recently started re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. It's such a great anime. It looks great and I love the characters.


Steins;Gate is an underrated series. Definitely worth the watch when you have time


----------



## Celestefey

Peoki said:


> Steins;Gate is an underrated series. Definitely worth the watch when you have time



You think so? I think it's actually very very popular (and definitely not overrated), heck they were extremely obsessed with it in Japan when it was released and they even had a little Steins;Gate caf? out there. So yeah... I mean, if it wasn't successful I doubt it'd be one of the highest rated anime on MAL and also it wouldn't have a movie out... Speaking of which, I'm extremely excited for the movie. Just anxiously watching for that subbed version now. ;w; sobs.


----------



## Seafang12309

Currently Reading Vampire Knight Watching Tokyo Mew Mew and Lucky Star.. :3


----------



## Sheep

Currently watching "Attack on Titan" and "Hataraku Maō-sama" AKA "The Devil Is a Part-Timer!"

I'm really not into anime that much though.


----------



## DJStarstryker

TheObscure said:


> I don't generally watch anime series because they're usually too long



If you're not watching a Naruto or a One Piece or something like that, they're not. Most anime nowadays seems to max out at 13 episodes, unless it was lucky enough to get another season.

Anyway, I'm watching Tears to Tiara right now. It's not hugely special or anything, but I'm still entertained by it.


----------



## gorgonara

nooky said:


> Currently watching "Attack on Titan" and "Hataraku Maō-sama" AKA "The Devil Is a Part-Timer!"
> 
> I'm really not into anime that much though.



your watching three recent, new and upcoming anime that people who dont watch anime wouldn't recognize or know about, like thats into anime dude

you dont have to own a body pillow, end every scentance in desu and be a complete weeb to be _into_ anime

ANYWAY
I need to finish the following: Polar Bear Cafe, FLCL, and super milk chan. Does anyone know any really good magical girl anime that isnt really awful/cheesy, and isnt madoka or sailor moon? and thats saying something because sailor moon and madoka are p cheesey as it is


----------



## Octavia

gorgonara said:


> Does anyone know any really good magical girl anime that *isnt really awful/cheesy*, and isnt madoka or sailor moon? and thats saying something because sailor moon and madoka are p cheesey as it is



You're asking for a bit when it comes to magical girls. A majority, if not all, are pretty cheesy.

If you haven't watched it yet Cardcaptor Sakura is a classic. Full Moon wo Sagash!te is another oldie but goody. If you're willing to indulge in cheese:
Magical Girl Pretty Sammy ( Tenchi Muyo! )
Powerpuff Girls Z
A Little Snow Fairy Sugar


----------



## gorgonara

Octavia said:


> You're asking for a bit when it comes to magical girls. A majority, if not all, are pretty cheesy.
> 
> If you haven't watched it yet Cardcaptor Sakura is a classic. Full Moon wo Sagash!te is another oldie but goody. If you're willing to indulge in cheese:
> Magical Girl Pretty Sammy ( Tenchi Muyo! )
> Powerpuff Girls Z
> A Little Snow Fairy Sugar



You're the best! M'wah!


----------



## Furry Sparks

Can't wait for thiiiiis.

BUT WHY IS THE BLOOD STILL PINK GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Horus

Smokey said:


> btw Pokemon > Yugioh > this other anime i forgot the name of > Digimon


I'm sorry but in what universe is Pokemon better than any show?


----------



## Cartoty

I'm watching shingeki no kyojin, aku no hana, and one piece

My all time favourite anime would have to be natsume yuujincho and mushishi


----------



## Alijasp

My favorites are: Fruits basket,Elfin lied,Rideback,Rosario vampire,The slayers,Oh my goddess,Sword art and Claymore


----------



## Alistoria

Furry Sparks said:


> Can't wait for thiiiiis.
> 
> BUT WHY IS THE BLOOD STILL PINK GOD DAMMIT.


Because! Pink blood rocks! Plus dangan ronpa wouldn't be the same without the pepto bismol colored blood xD.


----------



## Celestefey

Horus said:


> I'm sorry but in what universe is Pokemon better than any show?



This. ^ Pok?mon is okay... I suppose. I mean I've only really seen Diamond and Pearl/Battle Dimension, so the newer stuff really. x3 I've seen some older episodes and watched some movies, but I can't say it's the best thing ever. Also, Ash is the dumbest Pok?mon trainer I have ever seen: Enough said. Sure it's appealing to some but... I can't say it's the best. There are lots of other good anime out there too! 

And actually, I've been watching Fate/Zero recently, and I'm on the second half of the whole series (since on MAL they said there was two series when really it's just one big series yet they took a 3 month break to focus on the animation for the second half, so yeah x3) and honest? It's in the run to be one of my favourite anime. It's so different, unique and the animation is spectacular, but it has simply the best fight scenes ever in anime that I have seen, and I've been on the edge of my seat since I started watching it too. Not to mention that the plot was so well-thought out it's hard to actually find a loophole in the plot. x3 I've gotta say, I love it. I've also been recommended to read the Light Novels too but, well, that's moving on from anime discussion now, but yeah. ^-^" it's great!


----------



## Diableos

Ahh, I finished re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and I loved it just as much as I did the first time! It's great! I'll probably re-watch the 2003 FMA sometime soon as well, although I much prefer the story in Brotherhood. If anyone here has seen both, which do you prefer?


----------



## Celestefey

For any Attack on Titan fans. :x I can't stop laughing. This has literally made my day. x'D

(so yeah, finally got round to watching it and I love it... man, the first episode already made me cry. But it's damn awesome... I love it! Definitely the best currently airing anime). :3


----------



## Horus

You know that feeling after watching a great show where you don't know what to do with your self so you sort of just stare blankly at the wall in front of you while you wonder why it has to be over?

I've experienced it with a couple of shows; Code Geass, D.Gray-Man, Angel Beats!, and now Guilty Crown.


If, by any chance you know of an anime that does that, I'd like to know. (The more strife and bloodshed the better)


----------



## JasonBurrows

Has anyone heard of Sailor Moon?
I watched that show when I was younger and I have recently remembered it.
I have now watched every single episode from two main series.

The Dark Kingdom Arc
The Black Moon Arc


----------



## Horus

JasonBurrows said:


> Has anyone heard of Sailor Moon?
> I watched that show when I was younger and I have recently remembered it.
> I have now watched every single episode from two main series.
> 
> The Dark Kingdom Arc
> The Black Moon Arc



Most people have, it's like the anime every other anime is based off of, the original gangster of anime 


(man I hate when I'm the last post on a page; like my heart just got thrown into a wood chipper)


----------



## Ymir

Shingeki no Kyojin has taken over my life. I have no regrets


----------



## Wish

Ymir said:


> Shingeki no Kyojin has taken over my life. I have no regrets



THEY ARE THE FOOD AND WE ARE THE HUNTERS


----------



## Ymir

Wish said:


> THEY ARE THE FOOD AND WE ARE THE HUNTERS



You see that meat you're having with your soup? How does your dead best friend taste?


----------



## Yurusumaji

Currently Watching:
_Attack on Titan
Karneval
Psycho-Pass_


----------



## ForgottenT

I?m currently watching.
- Oreimo
- Naruto Shippuden
- One Piece
- Attack on Titan
- My Teen Romantic Comedy SNAFU
and then a lot of small 12 episode animes, and reading a lot of manga and stuff ^^

My crunchyroll Profile http://www.crunchyroll.com/user/ForgottenT
you can see my fav on there, at least the ones crunchyroll have


----------



## Gingersnap

On my watch and finish list for the summer, I have:
Attack on Titan (Episode 7 as of today!)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzamyia
Gurren Laggan
Lucky Star
Ouran
Soul Eater


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Yesterday, I watched episode 85 of Hunter x Hunter. I think I left my jaw on the floor.   I'm severely traumatized.

Currently watching:

Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
Chihayafuru (season 2)
Dansai bunri no Crime Edge
Shingeki no Kyojin
Suisei no Gargantia
Toriko
Yondemasu yo, Azazel-san


----------



## Mokuren

Oh my god... *Shingeki no Kyojin! * I'm in love with this Anime. Just watched episode 13th also reading the manga...  It has some german in the opening and most of the names are german... The names are awful... but okay ^^'

Sie sind das Essen und wir sind die J?ger


----------



## NikoKing

I never really got into anime/manga but I really do enjoy Cowboy Bebop. Oh, and Pokemon if that counts.


----------



## Isabella

I'm currently watching a lot of anime but the most recent I've seen was Hyouka. I recently finished Clannad too.


----------



## Leonn

I've got a question, is there such thing as a modest anime? Or are those non existent


----------



## Ichigo Senpai

I just finished watching *Aku no Hana* (already finished the manga though, just waiting for new chapters to come out!), i am currently stuck on* Mawaru Penguin Drum *and *Hyouka.* 

Actually, as for manga... I just finished rereading my all time favorites! *Kodomo no Omocha *and *Fruits Basket*!! Thinking of rereading *Special A*, *Gakuen Alice*, and a lot of* Arina Tanemura's* works.


----------



## Horus

Leonn said:


> I've got a question, is there such thing as a modest anime? Or are those non existent



...depends on what you mean by that...

Story? Reputation? Popularity? Length?


----------



## Leonn

Horus said:


> ...depends on what you mean by that...
> 
> Story? Reputation? Popularity? Length?



Modesty in dress, and theme


----------



## Mr. L

Leonn said:


> Modesty in dress, and theme


Try Bible Black.


----------



## Horus

Rescently finished Kore wa Zombie Desuka?, Black Rock Shooter, Another, and C - The Money of Soul and Possibility Control
Working on FMA-Brotherhood


keeping this alive cus it's the only post that interests me in this thread


----------



## Volvagia

Watching Cardcaptor Sakura, it's amazing!


----------



## Cottonball

In the middle of Chobits!


----------



## BloodSphere

I am currently watching Blood+ and Black Lagoon and High school of the dead for now those are my favorite anime so far but when I was young I use to watch a lot of Dragon ball z and Ronin Warriors I am not sure if any one still remembers that anime show.

Cause it use to be on toonami back in the days when tv was worth watching lol...


----------



## Brickcity1333

My list of currently watching anime and list of top watched anime but there are still way too many anime to list that are great.
Top 3 Anime
1. One Piece
2. Steins Gate
3. Ano Hana (I cried so much!)


----------



## Horus

Diableos said:


> Ahh, I finished re-watching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood and I loved it just as much as I did the first time! It's great! I'll probably re-watch the 2003 FMA sometime soon as well, although I much prefer the story in Brotherhood. If anyone here has seen both, which do you prefer?


Ahh, well now that I'm far into Brotherhood; Brotherhood. You're right about it's story

btw, anyone ticked off at Attack on Titan's _13.5_ episode? I am


----------



## Ricano

Gave Iwatobi Swim Club's first episode a watch, and I thought it was pretty nice. If a bit dull at times.


----------



## Horus

Ricano said:


> Gave Iwatobi Swim Club's first episode a watch, and I thought it was pretty nice. If a bit dull at times.


Yes! Someone else who watched it, I too thought it was good even though I felt homosexual the whole time I watched it but when do episodes come out?


----------



## ScootTheHuman

If you haven't heard of this anime check out Speed Grapher, it starts out a little slow in terms of what the hell is going on, the second episode really threw me off but once you get into it boy does it kick off!!

Anime is about a freelance photographer now working for police investigators (I assume that is what they are) that stumbles across a cult when following one of them down and obtains a supernatural power that allows his body to regenerate and shoot threw the lens of his camera.


----------



## Ricano

Horus said:


> Yes! Someone else who watched it, I too thought it was good even though I felt homosexual the whole time I watched it but when do episodes come out?



Yeah, but it was a good feeling. 
Well the first episode was on crunchyroll for a bit, and the second episode airs tomorrow if you're a member on there.
Here's a link : http://www.crunchyroll.com/free-iwatobi-swim-club/episode-2-627939


----------



## 9iygas

I'm in the middle of OreImo seasson 1 for a few months now. Yeah I really should stop procrastinating and finish it. That happens all the time resulting in me having quite a long backlog already. I'm currently also debating on whether I should start watching Dangan Ronpa or wait for the game to come out.


Some of the past Anime I remember I watched are:

Gurren Lagann
It's one of my all time favorites. It's so over the top that you can't help but smile at whatever happens. But the second movie's ending takes the cake.

Cromartie High School
It's a great comedy about wannabe delinquents and it's got (mute) Freddie Mercury, a gorilla and a robot attending High School. If that's not the best premise for an Anime, I don't know. The episodes are only 10 minutes long, but that's entirely enough for such an Anime. I just wish there were more episodes.

Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
I don't remember much and dropped it fairly early on. It was too crazy for me, which is funny because I like Cromartie. I think it's because Cromartie's episodes were, as mentioned above, shorter which I find more fitting for a crazy show such as this one.

Toradora
The first half is your High School comedy and then halfway through, drama bomb. But saying more would be a spoiler so I won't. I really wanna read the light novels though, I heard that they changed the ending in the Anime.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Ive seen quite a few including fullmetal alchemist and naruto. 
The first anime I ever watched (besides pokemon which doesnt really count) was Lucky star.
My favourite anime is Fairy tail, closely followed by One piece which I'm waching now. On Saturday, I'm planning to put OP on hold and marathon School Days, since it is short and i can get through it in one day.


----------



## Peachy

I'm currently watching K-On! I might watch Madoka Magica after this.

The first anime I'd ever seen were: Sailor Moon, Cardcaptor Sakura, Yu-Gi-Oh and Pokemon. Also Digimon but I don't remember much about that.


----------



## Lotte

I'm currently watching Mirai Nikki.

I have too many favorite anime series to count! >.< 

Most of the ones I like are pretty old now like Inuyasha, Mobile Suit Gundam Seed, Full Moon wo Saga****e, Elfen Lied, and Chobits.

Series that are more recent (not that recent) that I love are Angelic Beats, K-ON, Hanasaku Iroha, Durarara, and Umineko no Naku Koro ni!


----------



## Horus

For those who watch Attack on Titan, the two episodes last week were both episode 13.5 so episode 14 came out today and it has a new opening [I liked the first one but whatever] and it features a lot of Levi badass-ness. Just thought I'd let it be known because I was sort of confused when I saw episode 14 on the front page of my anime site again.

Anyway, Levi, yay


----------



## BellGreen

The only ones I like rewatching are Baka and Test/The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.
Are there any upbeat anime with not so much violence and cussing and all that? I would watch Bunny Drop if I had the chance


----------



## Horus

BellBringerGreen said:


> The only ones I like rewatching are Baka and Test/The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.
> Are there any upbeat anime with not so much violence and cussing and all that? I would watch Bunny Drop if I had the chance


Go watch School Days :3

Very cute


----------



## Mugiwara_chan

I love One Piece!


----------



## Horus

Mugiwara_chan said:


> I love One Piece!



ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Mugiwara_chan

Horus said:


> ಠ_ಠ



Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## CoralCat

I loved Angel Beats! It really played with my emotions because it was heartbreaking, thought provoking, and hilarious.
If someone could suggest something for me to watch next that is similar to angelbeats in quality, that'd be spectacular.


----------



## Horus

CoralCat said:


> I loved Angel Beats! It really played with my emotions because it was heartbreaking, thought provoking, and hilarious.
> If someone could suggest something for me to watch next that is similar to angelbeats in quality, that'd be spectacular.



Try Code Geass, it has everything Angel Beats has. I also like Guilty Crown and D.Gray-man which are also good but Guilty Crown is more serious and D.Gray-man has the worst ending ever (especially because it's like 100 episodes...)

@Mugiwara_chan; Although I haven't watched it, the English Dub is terrible because of 4Kids and I feel like they should be able to find a chest within 700 episodes. I have heard that it could be emotional and sad but I guess I just don't like to see a post like; I love Bleach/Naruto/OnePiece! Then just leaving it at that. The only thing worse would be doing that with Yugioh or Pokemon. I mean I love Naruto, Yugioh (Everything but Zexal), and the Aizen Arc of Bleach but it just ain't classy to do that


----------



## BellGreen

Horus said:


> Go watch School Days :3
> 
> Very cute


I only watched a little bit. I think I'll stop watching it if the anime gets pretty... age-inappropriate. LOL. The manga ending was pretty scary. I always thought scary books weren't that scary. It's not that scary when you read it, but the aftermind...

I watched Bunny Drop. The series is really great! I strongly recommend it for anyone who's looking for a mix of upbeat and emotion  in an anime.


----------



## Niya

Fruits Basket and OHSHC are my favorites <3


----------



## BellGreen

Niya said:


> Fruits Basket and OHSHC are my favorites <3



I've been trying to get into Fruits Basket. Can someone give me a description of it?


----------



## Horus

BellBringerGreen said:


> I only watched a little bit. I think I'll stop watching it if the anime gets pretty... age-inappropriate. LOL. The manga ending was pretty scary. I always thought scary books weren't that scary. It's not that scary when you read it, but the aftermind...
> 
> I watched Bunny Drop. The series is really great! I strongly recommend it for anyone who's looking for a mix of upbeat and emotion  in an anime.


I can't lie, i was totally joking ;D


----------



## BellGreen

Horus said:


> I can't lie, i was totally joking ;D



;.; But seriously, the manga version was really weird. I guess I'll stop with the anime. I always thought that Itou was a dumb man. I wonder why all the girls like him so much.

Bunny Drop was very fun to watch. I wish anime shows were longer. I like watching dubs of everything too, and most of the time there isn't any....


----------



## Niya

BellBringerGreen said:


> I've been trying to get into Fruits Basket. Can someone give me a description of it?



It's about a family, the Sohmas, that lives under the curse of the Zodiac. 12 of the family members suffer from this curse, and anytime they are hugged by a member of the opposite sex, or become ill, they change into their corresponding zodiac animal.

A normal girl named Tohru Honda discovers the curse and that's where the story starts.


----------



## BellGreen

Niya said:


> It's about a family, the Sohmas, that lives under the curse of the Zodiac. 12 of the family members suffer from this curse, and anytime they are hugged by a member of the opposite sex, or become ill, they change into their corresponding zodiac animal.
> 
> A normal girl named Tohru Honda discovers the curse and that's where the story starts.


Looks interesting. I'll look into it and see if I like it.


----------



## Niya

BellBringerGreen said:


> Looks interesting. I'll look into it and see if I like it.



It's really good! I started reading it my freshman year of high school..I got hooked. I think there's 20-something books. The entire thing is online here: http://mangafox.me/manga/fruits_basket/

Just scroll down and start at Volume 1. c:


----------



## Horus

BellBringerGreen said:


> ;.; But seriously, the manga version was really weird. I guess I'll stop with the anime. I always thought that Itou was a dumb man. I wonder why all the girls like him so much.
> 
> Bunny Drop was very fun to watch. I wish anime shows were longer. I like watching dubs of everything too, and most of the time there isn't any....


He's a playa


----------



## Marceline

Just finished Kore Wa Zombie Desu Ka and Im currently watching Shingeki No Kyojin, Free! and Hellsing Ultimate 
Edit: Oh and Im watching Dangan Ronpa too.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm going to start watching Fruits Basket today! Hopefully I can get into it.
If anyone knows, which is better, the dub or sub?


----------



## Niya

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm going to start watching Fruits Basket today! Hopefully I can get into it.
> If anyone knows, which is better, the dub or sub?



Yay! Mm, they're both pretty good. The voices in the dub made me laugh because they're so different from what I expected. But I like it a little more than the sub.


----------



## BellGreen

I just finished Episode One. Watching Episode Two right now. Pretty good so far! I'm watching the dub because it's funny, even if it's a bit mediocre.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Picked up Free! and Uchouten Kazoku from the summer season to watch. Will be looking at more titles to pick up when I have time. Still following One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, Shingeki no Kyojin, Toriko and Uchuu Kyoudai.


----------



## radical6

I'm watching Dangan Ronpa, Shingeki No Kyojin/Attack On Titan and Free! I've watched some anime too. (I loved madoka magica and panty and stocking u_u) but im more of a manga person

i might pick up aku no hana again because i'm reading the manga


----------



## talisheo

My Favorite anime: The Skull Man (Original Manga inspired one of my favorite shows Kamen Rider)

Currently Watching: Free!, Brother's Conflict, HIKI Season 2, Love Lab, Gatchaman Crowds, Makai Ouji Devils and Realist, Recorder to Randoseru Mi, Stella Jogakuin Koutou-ka C?-bu, Attack on the Titan, Uragiri wa Boku no Namae wo S. and Watamote


----------



## Horus

Sword Art Online is an interesting roller coaster

I know it just started, like Free!, but anyone watching Sunday Without God/Kamisama no Inai Nichiyoubi?


----------



## Merelfantasy

I've seen:
Death Note
Pandora Hearts
Black Butler, both seasons.
Princess Tutu
Vampire Knight and Vampire Knight: Guilty.
Angel Beats!
Anata wa zombie desu ka?
K?mpfer 
Heartless

And when I was younger I used to watch Yugioh, Pok?mon, Sailor Moon and a show which name I don't remember, but it was about a girl that could turn into a Super Pig.


----------



## Swiftstream

YAAAY ANIME!! <3
I've seen:
-Cardcaptor sakura
-Fairy Tail <--- OMG SOOO GOOOD XD theres like 5 seasons of it
-Shugo Chara
-Fruits Basket
-Princess Tutu
-Mermaid Melody


----------



## Wish

Merelfantasy said:


> I've seen:
> Death Note
> Pandora Hearts
> Black Butler, both seasons.
> Princess Tutu
> Vampire Knight and Vampire Knight: Guilty.
> Angel Beats!
> Anata wa zombie desu ka?
> K?mpfer
> Heartless
> 
> And when I was younger I used to watch Yugioh, Pok?mon, Sailor Moon and a show which name I don't remember, but it was about a girl that could turn into a Super Pig.


ahuehueheueheuh i liked kampfer
lots of fan service


----------



## Kitsu

i finally marathoned all of the attack on titan episodes yesterday and omg wow

i want more but i dont want to read the manga and spoil myself just yet...


----------



## NinjanaMin

On the top of my head I can think of....

- Sailor Moon
- Cardcaptor Sakura
- Chobits (All time favourite!!)
- My Neighbour Totoro
- Spirited Away
- Ponyo
- Death Note
- Tenchi Muyo! Ryo-Ohki


----------



## Thunder

I'll probably keep up with the Dangan Ronpa anime to see if it takes any liberties from the game.

That opening theme is meh, though.


----------



## nanami.

i've watched toradora, puella magi madoka magica, k-on (favorite), persona 4, the pet girl of sakurasou, ouran high school host club (favorite), and im currently watching shingeki no kyojin, watamote, and dangan ronpa and i'd recommend all of them!!
whew haha


----------



## Wish

nanami. said:


> i've watched toradora, puella magi madoka magica, k-on (favorite), persona 4, the pet girl of sakurasou, ouran high school host club (favorite), and im currently watching shingeki no kyojin, watamote, and dangan ronpa and i'd recommend all of them!!
> whew haha



Watamote is very cute, I'll watch dangan ronpa soon


----------



## BellGreen

I'm currently watching Fruits Basket. The dub is really funny. The most funniest episode is Episode Three


----------



## ForgottenT

Currently re watching Bleach for the third time LOL.
I must be half asleep while I?m watching it because, I notice stuff that I did not notice before.


----------



## Redlatios

My faves are Accel World, Konjiki no gash bell, Higurashi no naku koro ni, Code Geass, Yondemasu-yo, azazel san, claymore, dbz and saint seiya


----------



## Gingersnap

Currently hooked on Death Note, it's so good omg


----------



## Aquadirt

I have been watching TONS of Pokemon.  I love it!  So nostalgic to begin with, but there is a whole lot of it I haven't seen yet because I just gave up on it and played the games for the longest time.  The show is pretty good though, and I still have to watch eleven of the movies, plus five more seasons~  I've got plenty cut out for myself...  
I know King Of The Hill isn't anime, but godangit, it's such a good thirteen season show, I tell ya what!  Very sad every time it gets to the end..  I've watched every episode three times now.  O-O


----------



## Horus

^Did I read what I think I read?

I'm not sure because blood started coming out of my eyes halfway in.


----------



## Redlatios

Horus said:


> ^Did I read what I think I read?
> 
> I'm not sure because blood started coming out of my eyes halfway in.



Mine are still bleeding. but meh, i guess it's okay...


----------



## Mosshead

Currently watching One Piece, Shingeki No Kyojin and Dangan Ronpa and I'm loving Dangan Ronpa so far! It seems pretty promising! And One Piece is my all time fav anime which seems pretty obvious by my profile pic


----------



## Midoriya

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Pokemon
Dragon Ball Z
I only watch the classics.  Too stubborn to expand my anime-watching
EDIT: I'm from the USA and one of my friends plus different people on the internet tell me to watch more kinds of anime, but I can't get seriously interested for some reason.


----------



## Chalupa

Pretty much:
Afro Samurai
Initial D
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
High school of the Dead
Railgun
Index
Panty and Socking w/ Garterbelt
Dōbutsu no Mori  

and most common ones 
...yeah lol


----------



## BellGreen

This is the order of how I watched these anime:
Baka and Test: Summon the Beasts
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Bunny Drop
Fruits Basket
This is the order of how I enjoyed them the most (I enjoyed all of them though):
Bunny Drop: 1st
Fruits Basket: 2nd
TMOHS: 3rd
B&TSTB: 4th


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I have watched a lot of anime but currently I have just finished re watching the naruto series and going to start the shippuden soon!


----------



## Wish

did anyone watch the latest watamote episode LOL omg

PANTIES


----------



## Napoleonic

Watamote freaks me out, to be honest.  I still read the manga but.. she's creepy.

I'm currently watching Daily Lives of High School Boys, and am going to watch either Tsuritama, Anohana, or Bakemonogatari next!

I finished Hataraku no Maou-sama recently, and the ending was just kind of... incomplete for me.  I guess there'll be a season 2, though.

On the topic of manga though, I'm reading Magi and Assassination Classroom.  Anyone read those?


----------



## Wish

Ano Hana is great but have some tissues ready


----------



## latenightcctv

My favourite anime is Puella Magi Madoka Magica, it's so much better than I expected and I'd definitely recommend it to people who haven't seen it.


----------



## intropella

My favorite are Inuyasha (classic), One Piece, Prince of Tennis, Polar Bear Cafe, & Durararara.


----------



## Volvagia

Watching
Dangan Ronpa
Free!
Attack on Titan
K-on (ugh I'm so slow with this show)

Finished recently
Cardcaptor Sakura
Persona 4 (this was amazing)
Puella Magi Madoka Magica (this too)

Will watch
Ano Hana
K Project


----------



## Horus

Volvagia said:


> Watching
> Dangan Ronpa
> Free!
> Attack on Titan
> K-on (ugh I'm so slow with this show)
> 
> Finished recently
> Cardcaptor Sakura
> Persona 4 (this was amazing)
> Puella Magi Madoka Magica (this too)
> 
> Will watch
> Ano Hana
> K Project


You liked Persona 4? I thought it was the most boring show with a very cliche plot


----------



## Volvagia

Horus said:


> You liked Persona 4? I thought it was the most boring show with a very cliche plot





It wasn't boring to me, it was actually pretty funny and the characters were nice. The plot wasn't filled with a lot of twists but the other stuff made up for it.


----------



## Horus

Ah, that's how I feel about Guilty Crown so I guess I can't judge ;d


----------



## Seravee

My favorites are Black Rock Shooter, Macademi Wasshoi, Saint Seiya (any except Omega x.x), and Gundam 00 (most Gundams actually).  I am currently only keeping up with Love Lab (I usually wait till the series is over so I can watch it all at once), which is both adorable and hilarious.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Horus said:


> You liked Persona 4? I thought it was the most boring show with a very cliche plot



It's much better as a game. The same can be said about dangan ronpa.


----------



## NightWings

Does ANYONE on here watch Hetalia?
It's my favorite anime! I'm... Pretty much obsessed. And about to go back to school. How does one mask an anime obsession during school hours?


----------



## Lotte

I'm currently watching Mirai Nikki. Been really slacking on it though, I've been on episode 13 for months... xD

Some of my favorites are:
Chobits
Elfen Lied
Full Moon wo Sagash*i*te
Hanasaku Iroha
Inuyasha (Was what got me into anime)
K-ON
Nana


----------



## Lurrdoc

NightWings said:


> Does ANYONE on here watch Hetalia?
> It's my favorite anime! I'm... Pretty much obsessed. And about to go back to school. How does one mask an anime obsession during school hours?



I do, though, I haven't seen the most recent season.


----------



## Zero Revolution

I used to watch anime quite often, haven't done so lately. 

I'm currently watching Fruits Basket, and I plan on eventually watching Mirai Nikki


----------



## WhiteCosmos

Anime is the best thing  (? ▽｀).。ｏ♡

I am watching most of the current season~


----------



## Volvagia

Finished watching Ano Hana. ;~;


----------



## Pichu

I'm currently watching: Danganronpa and Shingeki no Kyojin. <3__<3


----------



## Wish

Volvagia said:


> Finished watching Ano Hana. ;~;


I liked it alot but I think it's overhyped


----------



## Shiny Star

I'm currently reading through Fruits Basket. My favourite is Fullmetal Alchemist. ;3


----------



## Marceline

▌▌✖ ▌​

I'm up to date with Shingeki No Kyojin. I love Rivaille~ C: ​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Caught up on SnK/AoT. Spend most of my afternoon yesterday watching Listen to Me Girls, I'm Your Father. Pretty touching and left me wanting some more so I'll just drown my sorrows in another Slice of Life show or WATAMOTE until I cringe.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

I'm watching One piece, currently up to episode 253 (I think, maybe 252)


----------



## BlueLeaf

I finished Usagi Drop, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Fruits Basket, and Baka and Test!


----------



## Volvagia

Watamote is a pretty awesome slice of life anime. :-D


----------



## Mosshead

Now currently reading Ao No Exorcist! It's a really great anime!


----------



## Horus

This thread needs more _discussion_ instead of just naming Anime you recently saw, it'd be a lot more interesting...

For example; 

Is One Piece any good despite being a million episodes to find a chest?

How 'bout that plot in Naruto?


Spoiler



Did you like the recent episode of Shippuden, even though half of it was from a filler about some jinchuuriki? Or what's going on in the manga versus Sage Obito?



Is Bleach going to continue? I haven't seen a recent manga chapter or episode from the anime in a long while


----------



## BellGreen

Spoiler: Anime I Watched So Far



Baka and Test
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Bunny Drop
Fruits Basket





Spoiler: Anime I am Watching



Free! Iwatobi Swim Club
Lucky Star
Sword Art Online


----------



## Sheepish

Horus said:


> Is Bleach going to continue? I haven't seen a recent manga chapter or episode from the anime in a long while


Kubo's taking a few weeks off to prepare for the upcoming finale. I think the manga's coming back sometime early in September. I've been enjoying this latest arc quite a bit, so I'm looking forward to seeing what happens next.


----------



## Horus

Sheepish said:


> Kubo's taking a few weeks off to prepare for the upcoming finale. I think the manga's coming back sometime early in September. I've been enjoying this latest arc quite a bit, so I'm looking forward to seeing what happens next.



Yeah just found that out a few days ago, oddly enough on a Naruto website but yeah that arc is very interesting.


----------



## BellGreen

Has anyone been watching Sword Art Online lately? I have. I usually don't watch action anime but this is a big exception. The series gets a bit boring when you try to finish it in one go, so I usually mixed in one episode of Lucky Star when I watch more than 3 episodes.


----------



## Horus

BellBringerGreen said:


> Has anyone been watching Sword Art Online lately? I have. I usually don't watch action anime but this is a big exception. The series gets a bit boring when you try to finish it in one go, so I usually mixed in one episode of Lucky Star when I watch more than 3 episodes.



Yeah, though I watched it all in one go. I enjoyed it though I'm surprised Adult Swim is airing it, it gets kinda ecchi-ish after episode 15.


----------



## BellGreen

Horus said:


> Yeah, though I watched it all in one go. I enjoyed it though I'm surprised Adult Swim is airing it, it gets kinda ecchi-ish after episode 15.



I saw a comment where the second arc is all about the romance. And I find the huge time gaps in the story to be a little annoying. Honestly that feels weird, LOL.


----------



## Zanessa

Clannad brought me to love anime, and so far no anime has topped the After Story, so Clannad will always be my favorite. (In fact, now every anime will always be compared to Clannad, so maybe that was a bad starter anime..)
I've seen Kanon (2006), Air TV, Angel Beats!, AnoHana, Dragon Ball (Z, Kai, GT.) Toradora (Haven't finished it.)... 
Trying to think..
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. 
Um.. Higurashi Na Naku Koro Ni (ugh, that anime was the only one I watched and hated but it was okay at the same time..) and Elfen Lied.
Is that it...? 
Think so.
Think my next anime will be the AnoHana movie.
I like sad animes, but DBZ is an acceptation considering it was the first one I watched..


----------



## ForgottenT

BellBringerGreen said:


> Has anyone been watching Sword Art Online lately? I have. I usually don't watch action anime but this is a big exception. The series gets a bit boring when you try to finish it in one go, so I usually mixed in one episode of Lucky Star when I watch more than 3 episodes.



I have watched SAO 3 times lol
I?m gonna watch it again soon, when I finish reading the Light Novel xD


----------



## idiotcurl

The last anime I watched was when I stayed up all night with a friend of mine watching Madoka. And regretted it. It really wasn't anywhere near as good as what everyone had said, in my opinion.

Over the years, I've watched so much anime that I have a hard time keeping track of them. Some of my favourites, though, are Death Note, Black Butler, Higurashi, and Hetalia. At the moment, especially Hetalia. I do the whole fandom thing with that.

Trying to stay away from SnK and Free! though...


----------



## Horus

idiotcurl said:


> Trying to stay away from SnK and Free! though...



Because of the hype? There's always a good reason why something is popular. It isn't a sin to watch an episode or two.


----------



## idiotcurl

Horus said:


> Because of the hype? There's always a good reason why something is popular. It isn't a sin to watch an episode or two.



I'm just not interested for the most part. The premise of SnK doesn't strike me as interesting(although I find it kinda funny that the first ten minutes of it apparently traumatized my friend), and unless Free! takes a Higurashi-esque turn, its pretty much the opposite of the anime that I like.


----------



## Wish

I tried dangan ronpa and I didn't even get through the whole first episode but it looks boring

HOW ABOUT THAT ATTACK ON TITAN THOUGH


----------



## Horus

idiotcurl said:


> I'm just not interested for the most part. The premise of SnK doesn't strike me as interesting(although I find it kinda funny that the first ten minutes of it apparently traumatized my friend), and unless Free! takes a Higurashi-esque turn, its pretty much the opposite of the anime that I like.



Well, as long as you tried it. I'll give you Free sense you're not an animator or a horny girl.



Wish said:


> I tried dangan ronpa and I didn't even get through the whole first episode but it looks boring
> 
> HOW ABOUT THAT ATTACK ON TITAN THOUGH



I don't think you can call that show boring lol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Watched School Days. Decided to never watch anime ever again.
Ended up starting to watch One Piece again from the start the next day.
But seriously, School Days is sick and twisted and wrong.


----------



## ZeroMetroid

I see One Piece popping up, and let me say it is a GLUTTON of an anime. You get into one piece? Enjoy going through 800+ episodes to understand the plot xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Watched the Oreimo 2 OVAs, wow what an ending.  No best girl Ayase ending, guess I'll stick to Dizzy Ziddy's english subs of the PSP games.

Also watched SnK episode 19, the look on their faces were priceless.


----------



## puppy

my fav anime/mangas are
attack on titan/shingeki no kyojin
d. gray-man
mirai nikki
durarara!!
black butler/kuro****suji
blue exorcist/ao no exorcist
rave master
code geass
fruits basket

all of these have a special place in my kokoro



wow a censor


----------



## ForestRabbit

I have Afro Samurai on my "must-watch" list. And of course, the new Miyazaki movie.


----------



## ForgottenT

Well I just started re watching Beelzebub today, and watched the last episodes of Oreimo 



Spoiler



damn it Kyosuke y u no chose Kuroneko D:


and watched Iwatobi Swim Club. it?s not bad but it?s overrated xD
Now I?m gonna watch the new episode of SnK.
Damn cliffhangers D:


----------



## Horus

puppy said:


> my fav anime/mangas are
> *attack on titan/shingeki no kyojin*
> *d. gray-man*
> mirai nikki
> durarara!!
> black butler/kuro****suji
> blue exorcist/ao no exorcist
> rave master
> *code geass*
> fruits basket


I approve of the bold c:


----------



## Wish

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Watched School Days. Decided to never watch anime ever again.
> Ended up starting to watch One Piece again from the start the next day.
> But seriously, School Days is sick and twisted and wrong.


YOU WATCHED WHAT BLESS YOUR SOUL


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ForgottenT said:


> Well I just started re watching Beelzebub today, and watched the last episodes of Oreimo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> damn it Kyosuke y u no chose Kuroneko D:
> 
> 
> and watched Iwatobi Swim Club. it?s not bad but it?s overrated xD
> Now I?m gonna watch the new episode of SnK.
> Damn cliffhangers D:





Spoiler



Kuroneko is a funny way to spell Ayase. 

I kid, I kid. At least there's Dizzy Ziddy!


----------



## easpa

Currently watching Watamote and Dangan Ronpa. Will hopefully start watching SnK or Sword Art Online once I get caught up with Watamote.


----------



## ForgottenT

Just had to screenshot it lol
it?s from WATAMOTE



And yes, yes she is  cute.


----------



## Swiftstream

I've heard that attack on titan is really good...

I'm currently reading Bleach and waiting for the next few episodes of Fairy tail ;-;


----------



## Horus

Hasn't Fairy Tail stopped at 175? I honestly hope it did


----------



## Swiftstream

Horus said:


> Hasn't Fairy Tail stopped at 175? I honestly hope it did



No.. Why wouldn't you want to see more episodes?
They announced in march or something that they stopped making manga episodes to catch up on adding more manga.
In september they will release more episodes.


----------



## Horus

Swiftstream said:


> No.. Why wouldn't you want to see more episodes?
> They announced in march or something that they stopped making manga episodes to catch up on adding more manga.
> In september they will release more episodes.



Well, I feel like I have to finish it and I learned that it wasn't done when I was on like episode 110. Generally, I don't really care for shows where there is no main antagonist or goal, it literally changes every 10-15 episodes. Don't get me wrong, it isn't bad.


----------



## Swiftstream

Horus said:


> Well, I feel like I have to finish it and I learned that it wasn't done when I was on like episode 110. Generally, I don't really care for shows where there is no main antagonist or goal, it literally changes every 10-15 episodes. Don't get me wrong, it isn't bad.



That's true, there are two main antagonists, lucy and natsu {minors: Erza, gray}
but they keep switching between the two which I don't like :c
I actually skipped a bunch of episodes because it was so reptitive 
But overall it is a very good anime :3


----------



## salarian

I don't watch Anime as much as I used to, but one of series that stuck with me was "Cromartie High School".
It was so stupid, but that's why it was so great.


----------



## Swiftstream

Has anybody watched "Another"?
I'm wondering if its good or not..


----------



## Horus

Swiftstream said:


> Has anybody watched "Another"?
> I'm wondering if its good or not..



It is very good, some gruesome deaths are involved though


----------



## Swiftstream

Horus said:


> It is very good, some gruesome deaths are involved though



Yeah, I watched the first episode, it was ok. But I can't really deal with gore ;-;
{ESPECIALLY ANGEL BEATS }


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just caught up on the last two Watamote episodes. I should probably never watch more than two in a single day, my heart could barely handle all the cringe and middle school flashbacks.


----------



## Mayu

I love Sword Art Online. 
But then Leafa came in the picture.... -_-... And Asuna became a damsel in distress....

So I only loved the first arc of SAO.

Currently, I'm watching Free! Haru is just asdfghjkl;. o////////o


----------



## Horus

Mayu said:


> I love Sword Art Online.
> But then Leafa came in the picture.... -_-... And Asuna became a damsel in distress....
> 
> So I only loved the first arc of SAO.
> 
> Currently, I'm watching Free! Haru is just asdfghjkl;. o////////o



I share those feelings. Additionally, I am very bored so have a gif.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mayu said:


> I love Sword Art Online.
> But then Leafa came in the picture.... -_-... And Asuna became a damsel in distress....



I personally like Leafa. But the Asuna damsel thing... Yeah. To be honest, even the first half of it hints toward that happening. At the beginning of SAO, Asuna is this amazing strong female character. But once she falls in love completely with Kirito and then Yui comes into her life, she just wants to play house and not fight anymore. And then in the second half she completely loses the strong female character aspect and is just a ridiculously boring, whiny damsel in distress.

SAO was great... until they completely changed Asuna and made her such a stereotypical boring and weak female character.



Swiftstream said:


> Yeah, I watched the first episode, it was ok. But I can't really deal with gore ;-;
> {ESPECIALLY ANGEL BEATS }



Eh? Angel Beats? If you think Angel Beats is gory, than don't watch Another. Another is a gore fest, especially at the very end, in comparison to Angel Beats.


----------



## BellGreen

I hated the second arc, that was more of the romance involved in the story.

I personally cannot handle gore but I might give Another a try.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watched School Days, but I skipped a lot because it was boring.

The ending made me cringe. The theme DURING all the gore was like amazing. I love the opening theme and the ending theme, the one that has the cell phone. The opening theme is so good I memorized it.


----------



## Volvagia

Started watching Another, pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Finished watching Madoka Magica yesterday. Started off so lighthearted and ended with oh god why all this feels and tough discussions on life.


----------



## Swiftstream

I've been re-watching Sailor moon :3 <3 looove it!!!

Fairytail x Rave is out!!


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> Finished watching Madoka Magica yesterday. Started off so lighthearted and ended with oh god why all this feels and tough discussions on life.



I know right? Escalated quickly. 



Spoiler: Snape kills Dumbledore



I don't like how almost nothing changed despite her sacrifice


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> I know right? Escalated quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snape kills Dumbledore
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like how almost nothing changed despite her sacrifice



Like I was expecting nonsense from an anime about magical girls, what I got was something so different.



Spoiler: Red beats Blue



Like damn it really hit me the moment she dropped Miki's soul gem. That downward spiral of depression really made me feel for her, it totally blows.  And then you figure out why Homura was she focused on not allowing Madoka to become a magical girl.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Tom said:


> Like I was expecting nonsense from an anime about magical girls, what I got was something so different.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Red beats Blue
> 
> 
> 
> Like damn it really hit me the moment she dropped Miki's soul gem. That downward spiral of depression really made me feel for her, it totally blows.  And then you figure out why Homura was she focused on not allowing Madoka to become a magical girl.




 ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼Contract? <--- You know this is scary, we all do.


----------



## radical6

u know an anime everyone should watch
gatchaman crowds
good female lead whos very interesting and bubbly. and the character designs are A+

madoka didnt shock me, i mean i saw the gifsets of it on tumblr and it looked pretty dark. it was very enjoyable though

little witch academia is getting a sequel though!!


----------



## Volvagia

I loved Madoka so much. I read the first few chapters of the manga so I already knew what was coming


----------



## Leanne

Ahh I loved Madoka! It didn't make it to my top list of all time, but I enjoyed it a lot and it was something really different to what I expected ^^


----------



## ForgottenT

Started watching "Sunday Without God"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/sunday-without-god
It?s pretty good 

And "WATAMOTE"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/watamote-no-matter-how-i-look-at-it-its-you-guys-fault-im-not-popular
It?s awesome xD

And Re watching "Beelzebub"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/beelzebub

And Re watching "Bleach" for the third time lol
http://www.crunchyroll.com/bleach

Also watching "Attack on Titan"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/attack-on-titan
Awesome anime.

Also Watching "Hunter x Hunter"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/hunter-x-hunter
Awesome anime as well.

Also Watching "Iwatobi Swim Club"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/free-iwatobi-swim-club
It?s overrated but it?s not bad.

Also Watching "Dog and Scissors"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/dog-scissors
It?s hilarious XD

Also watching "Naruto"
http://www.crunchyroll.com/naruto-shippuden

Also watching "One Piece"
http://www1.watchop.com/

watced "HENNEKO" a few days ago.
http://www.crunchyroll.com/henneko-the-hentai-prince-and-the-stony-cat-
It?s worth checking out. 


And the list goes on and on and on and on.... xD

My favorite animes that are not already mentioned above are.
- Sword Art Online
- Accel World
- A Dark Rabbit Has Seven Lives
- To Love Ru
- Oreimo
- SNAFU
- My Little Monster
- C-Control (My avatar is Masakaki from that show)
- Fortune Aterial
- Good Luck! Ninomiya-kun
- Usagi Drop
- R-15
+ Many more lol.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> u know an anime everyone should watch
> gatchaman crowds
> good female lead whos very interesting and bubbly. and the character designs are A+
> 
> madoka didnt shock me, i mean i saw the gifsets of it on tumblr and it looked pretty dark. it was very enjoyable though
> 
> little witch academia is getting a sequel though!!



I always saw gifs of Kyuubey so I finally decided to watch it to figure out the "contract" jokes.


----------



## Horus

I shed a tear when I don't see Code Geass on a list :c


----------



## radical6

ForgottenT said:


> Started watching "Sunday Without God"
> http://www.crunchyroll.com/sunday-without-god
> It?s pretty good
> 
> And "WATAMOTE"
> http://www.crunchyroll.com/watamote-no-matter-how-i-look-at-it-its-you-guys-fault-im-not-popular
> It?s awesome xD
> 
> My favorite animes that are not already mentioned above are.
> - Sword Art Online
> - Accel World
> - A Dark Rabbit Has Seven Lives
> - To Love Ru
> - Oreimo
> - SNAFU
> - My Little Monster
> - C-Control (My avatar is Masakaki from that show)
> - Fortune Aterial
> - Good Luck! Ninomiya-kun
> - Usagi Drop
> - R-15
> + Many more lol.



i watched sunday without god - its okay. kinda boring and the guy pisses me off.
i was so excited for the watamote anime since im reading the manga, but i only watched 1 or 2 eps.

and i loved C. the plot could've been so much better though

my little monster's anime ending was so bad. what kind of ending was that?? the manga had a much better ending.
sword art online was cool for 3 eps, was ok for the rest of the first arc, turned to crap in the 2nd.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> u know an anime everyone should watch
> gatchaman crowds
> good female lead whos very interesting and bubbly. and the character designs are A+



i watched maybe a few minutes of it (like an hour after i asked you about it, oddly enough).

i'll probably check it out a little more if i get bored.


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> u know an anime everyone should watch
> gatchaman crowds
> good female lead whos very interesting and bubbly. and the character designs are A+


I just recently caught up to it. Very interesting so far. I went into it thinking it would be another MOTW superhero-type anime, but I was glad to be wrong.

The OST's really nice, too.
_G-G-G-G-GATCHAMAAAAAAAAAN~_


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> i watched maybe a few minutes of it (like an hour after i asked you about it, oddly enough).
> 
> i'll probably check it out a little more if i get bored.


ooh!! its really good and the characters are so cute



Sheepish said:


> I just recently caught up to it. Very interesting so far. I went into it thinking it would be another MOTW superhero-type anime, but I was glad to be wrong.
> 
> The OST's really nice, too.
> _G-G-G-G-GATCHAMAAAAAAAAAN~_



i love the OST so much
i didn't expect much from it when i watched the first episode but wow i was so wrong and wow



Spoiler



when i saw rui get beaten by the alien guy/girl/whatever their name is i was sad!! esp when joe got his note ripped out of his back and was bleeding everywhere. and i like the father/son relationship sugane and joe have :u it was a cute flashback when he pulled sugane out of the red portal thing

kinda sad tho that its gonna end in a month after its finished airing


----------



## Trent the Paladin

@ForgottenT: Henneko is totally worth checking out, definitely agree. Wasn't expecting much just going off the name and watched on a whim. Became far more serious towards the end. 

And I'll checkout Gatchaman, seems interesting based off the Crunchyroll description.


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> i love the OST so much
> i didn't expect much from it when i watched the first episode but wow i was so wrong and wow
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when i saw rui get beaten by the alien guy/girl/whatever their name is i was sad!! esp when joe got his note ripped out of his back and was bleeding everywhere. and i like the father/son relationship sugane and joe have :u it was a cute flashback when he pulled sugane out of the red portal thing
> 
> kinda sad tho that its gonna end in a month after its finished airing





Spoiler



The bit with Joe's Note being ripped off was downright painful to watch. Though I'll admit that the voice work on Katze was particularly great this episode. He was just horrifyingly wonderful throughout.

I'm mostly hoping that it wraps everything up without feeling too rushed.


----------



## TheResult

Last couple of anime I watched were _Madoka_, and a show called _Katanagatari_. If you haven't seen or heard of Katanagatari, I'd seriously recommend it. There are only 12 episodes, but each episode is around 45-50 minutes long.


----------



## Dr J

I'm wondering how many people here have seen Vision of Escaflowne(not the fox version, they absolutely butchered it when they aired it way back when I was 8 or 9 years old) or Wolf's Rain.


----------



## WhiteCosmos

tsundere said:


> i watched sunday without god - its okay. kinda boring and the guy pisses me off.



How can you have watched it, it's still airing. TT?
And if you mean the white haired guy I guess you didn't watch much? :'DD


----------



## radical6

Freyja said:


> How can you have watched it, it's still airing. TT?
> And if you mean the white haired guy I guess you didn't watch much? :'DD


love your icon

well i meant i watched like 3 eps, sorry if i wasnt clear
i cant remember the white haired guys name all i remember is that he taunts the gravekeeper girl and its just really annoying


----------



## Leanne

So I have started watching Nanatsuiro Drops and it's one of the most beautiful things I have watched so far. ^^ I love it.


----------



## Wish

SO DAT NEW ATTACK ON TITAN


----------



## Temari

tsundere said:


> love your icon
> 
> well i meant i watched like 3 eps, sorry if i wasnt clear
> i cant remember the white haired guys name all i remember is that he taunts the gravekeeper girl and its just really annoying



Oohohoohoho you have to keep watching it then, it gets so good.

--
I'm surprised I haven't seen this post yet!
I have successfully found something to watch everyday this season~ 

Sunday - Sunday without God
Monday - Who Are You? (Korean drama my friend wanted me to watch)
Tuesday - Who Are You?, Watamote
Wednesday - Free!
Thursday - RWBY
Friday - Dangan Ronpa
Saturday - Shingeki no Kyojin (Attack on Titan), Pokemon

Yeahh that's my list this season, but it'll change in a few weeks. I'm not that big on watching already finished things, I usually like to watch things ongoing so I have something to look forward to.

I love SnK so much, its my fav this summer. Last summer my fav was SAO and I spoiled myself so much by reading the entire light novel series. dang thats a good series and I wish they didn't cut some parts from season 2 ;_;
I'm trying not to spoil myself with SnK cause I don't want the same thing to happen this year. I'm so tempted to read the manga and figure out what'll happen next OTL...

Yeah but I have a huge list of anime I watch and it's all really good. I don't usually watch bad stuff aha~


----------



## Thunder

Wish said:


> SO DAT NEW ATTACK ON TITAN



an i'm pretty sure your last four posts or so in this thread have basically been minor alterations of this post


----------



## radical6

MintSwift said:


> Oohohoohoho you have to keep watching it then, it gets so good.



i dont know if it will get any better if i can barely stand the guy
and the girl is kinda annoying as well
i like the concept though but the characters suck sorry


----------



## BellGreen

I started to watch Clannad today. I STRONGLY suggest it, it shifts your emotions to laughter, happiness, sadness, and guilt.


----------



## Leanne

BellBringerGreen said:


> I started to watch Clannad today. I STRONGLY suggest it, it shifts your emotions to laughter, happiness, sadness, and guilt.



Wait until you watch and finish Clannad: After Story.
I slept crying hugging my pillow when I did.


----------



## puppy

if you havent seen/read mirai nikki i almost dont trust you...............


----------



## BellGreen

puppy said:


> if you havent seen/read mirai nikki i almost dont trust you...............



I haven't even heard of it.


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> if you havent seen/read mirai nikki i almost dont trust you...............


i read it but im too lazy to watch the anime



BellBringerGreen said:


> I haven't even heard of it.


how
its also called future diary
its that anime with the yandere pink haired girl


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> i read it but im too lazy to watch the anime


same u o u
i dont think its as popular as it should be, tho


----------



## Sheepish

puppy said:


> if you havent seen/read mirai nikki i almost dont trust you...............



I started watching it a while back, but I stopped at around episode 4 for some reason.
I don't recall disliking it or anything, so maybe I'll go back and revisit it sometime...


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> same u o u
> i dont think its as popular as it should be, tho



imo its pretty popular. not as popular as snk obviously but i see that yandere pose/face she does and ive seen jokes of it a lot on da so


----------



## Wish

Thunder said:


> an i'm pretty sure your last four posts or so in this thread have basically been minor alterations of this post



fine let me add to it

so damn guys eren is pretty hot huh??


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> i read it but im too lazy to watch the anime
> 
> 
> how
> its also called future diary
> its that anime with the *yandere* pink haired girl



Yandere huh? I think I can find some room in the queue for it. Crunchyroll or Funimation?


----------



## Horus

Wish said:


> fine let me add to it
> 
> so damn guys eren is pretty hot huh??



He ain't no Levi


----------



## Sheepish

Tom said:


> Yandere huh? I think I can find some room in the queue for it. Crunchyroll or Funimation?



Funimation has it under the title "The Future Diary".


----------



## Wish

Horus said:


> He ain't no Levi



levi's pretty attractive but eren is so sugoi


----------



## matt

Is spirited away any good?


----------



## Wish

matt said:


> Is spirited away any good?



yes watch it please yES


----------



## Midoriya

matt said:


> Is spirited away any good?




Good would be an understatement.  It's very good.  I watched it awhile ago, but I remember it was meaningful.


----------



## radical6

anyone here read alive: the final evolution ?? hahaha that manga messed me up
if you're curious what its about its about a disease that makes everyone around the world suddenly commit suicide and the people who dont choose death get some special power ye

akame ga kill is cool too if youre into gore i guess? its pretty bloody and brutal


----------



## WhiteCosmos

tsundere said:


> anyone here read alive: the final evolution ?? hahaha that manga messed me up
> if you're curious what its about its about a disease that makes everyone around the world suddenly commit suicide and the people who dont choose death get some special power ye
> 
> akame ga kill is cool too if youre into gore i guess? its pretty bloody and brutal



Ruiii♥♥♥ 
I shall check out your recommendations !


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> akame ga kill is cool too if youre into gore i guess? its pretty bloody and brutal


I like to call it


Spoiler



death flags, the manga. I've never had a series have me on-edge whenever I read a new chapter for the likelihood that a main character might die.


----------



## radical6

Sheepish said:


> I like to call it
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> death flags, the manga. I've never had a series have me on-edge whenever I read a new chapter for the likelihood that a main character might die.





Spoiler



oh my god when some of the main character dies i sat there staring at the page like ???????????????????????????? EH???? No..No ... and i liked them a lot and they all fricking died im done

kurome pisses me off so much like god i hate your guts
i miss chelsea i liked her a LOT and she was such a cool character and her death made me so so upset


----------



## Bones

I'm currently watching Naruto Shippuden and Free!. I also plan on resuming watching Chihayafuru, since I left off when it was still airing like.. ~2 years ago?

I'd probably be watching more, but I'm lazy and usually dislike watching anime that is currently airing.


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god when some of the main character dies i sat there staring at the page like ???????????????????????????? EH???? No..No ... and i liked them a lot and they all fricking died im done
> 
> kurome pisses me off so much like god i hate your guts
> i miss chelsea i liked her a LOT and she was such a cool character and her death made me so so upset





Spoiler: Akame ga Kill!



It's such a breath of fresh air compared to the other action series I'm reading where characters survive through the most ridiculous injuries.

Kurome's pretty bad, but I _really_ didn't like Seryuu. I would have flipped if Mein was the one who died in their last encounter.

Chelsea was definitely a really cool character. Since she had just joined, her death was pretty unexpected. Though I suppose that just emphasizes that no one is safe in this series?


I'm really looking forward to that Akame-centric prequel series. For having her name in the title, she doesn't really get all that much coverage in the proper series.

---

After a long wait, Bleach is finally back, hoorah!


Spoiler: Bleach



More ridiculousness from Mayuri is always appreciated.


----------



## Psydye

I don't watch that much but of the ones I have watched and enjoyed are:

Slayers
Berserk
Tower of Druaga
Gurren Lagann
DBZ(bit obvious lol)
Ponyo(..'seriously need to check out more of Miyazaki's work...his stuff is awesome!!!)
Gantz

..and....a coupla' others I can't think of at the moment, will let you know as soon as I remember them lol.


----------



## Fame

if anyone has watched ouran high school host club or fruits basket i will love you forever omg
ive seen death note twice but i dont love it as much as ouran<3


----------



## Smoke

I just finished watching both FMA and FMA Brotherhood. 
I'm now watching Soul Eater, Code Geass, Trigun, and Eden of the East.


----------



## Horus

Smoke said:


> I just finished watching both FMA and FMA Brotherhood.
> I'm now watching Soul Eater, _Code Geass_, Trigun, and Eden of the East.



Oh man. So lucky to be watching it for the first time


----------



## gnoixaim

Currently I'm watching Attack on Titan, SO FREAKEN INTENSE !!


----------



## Psydye

Oh yes, another one I remembered, Paranoia Agent! Strange show but entertaining nonetheless...


----------



## Vida

Has anybody here watched Bomberman Jetters? No? "What, a Bomberman anime? ...And a good one?" Yes, it's awesome!

Seriously, I love Bomberman Jetters. I can't remember I've ever laughed *and* cried so much during one show! If you're a fan of tragic, yet humorous shows, this one is for you.

The show starts with light-hearted comedy but becomes a darker and more serious action show in the progress. I admit, early episodes are kind of repetitive, always having the same formula, but it gets a lot better as the show goes on.

Plot: The Jetters is an intergalactic police that keeps valuable items safe. One day, Mighty, a highly trained Bomberman and leader of the Jetters disappears. His younger brother Chriobon (White Bomber) is therefore accepted into the Jetters as they need a Bomberman. While Shirobon is aiming to become a great Bomberman like his older brother, he slowly learns about the mysterious disappearence of his older brother...

Here's a youtube link to both openings: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNUAWJqyGDc 

If anybody is looking for a good anime, take a look at this one! I already watched the whole show twice and I still can't get enough!


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

I watch
Pokemon
Naruto
Beyblade (I think its anime)

Sadly Naruto is never on for me 

I want to watch new anime though :3
Any suggestions?


----------



## Sheepish

Fame said:


> if anyone has watched ouran high school host club or fruits basket i will love you forever omg
> ive seen death note twice but i dont love it as much as ouran<3



Ouran was lovely. It was completely the opposite type of anime I was looking to watch at the time, so I was surprised to have found myself enjoying it a lot.



Trasey Ramirez said:


> I watch
> Pokemon
> Naruto
> Beyblade (I think its anime)
> 
> Sadly Naruto is never on for me
> 
> I want to watch new anime though :3
> Any suggestions?


Little Battlers eXperience is an anime kind of similar to Beyblade (in that it's tied to a toyline) that I've heard good things about.
I don't think it's been brought over to the west yet, though...


----------



## radical6

Psydye said:


> Oh yes, another one I remembered, Paranoia Agent! Strange show but entertaining nonetheless...



i watched 1 ep and then got bored omfg


----------



## SecondSider

Miyazaki...


----------



## Dulcettie

I'm re-watching Cardcaptor Sakura because it's cute.

I'll probably start watching Attack on Teen Titans or whatever its called when I finish.


----------



## BellGreen

SecondSider said:


> Miyazaki...



DON'T RETIRE ON US MIYAZAKI

Episode Four of Clannad After Story is so emotional! I never seen such an awesome anime


----------



## SecondSider

BellBringerGreen said:


> DON'T RETIRE ON US MIYAZAKI



Never seen any other anime as beautiful as _Spirited Away_....


----------



## Zebra

BellBringerGreen said:


> Episode Four of Clannad After Story is so emotional! I never seen such an awesome anime



Just wait till you get further along... that fricking anime made me cry.


----------



## SockHead

Got Princess Mononoke from Netflix yesterday and was planning on watching that soon. Also continuing Evangelion. So far so good!


----------



## BellGreen

SecondSider said:


> Never seen any other anime as beautiful as _Spirited Away_....



Spirited Away had a beautiful handcrafted art style that we will never forget. I want to watch Kaze Tachinu but the fact that the girl in the trailer had tuberculosis and coughed blood is weird.


----------



## ForgottenT

The new episodes of Hunter x Hunter, and Attack on Titan, dem feels ;-;


----------



## BellGreen

Zebra said:


> Just wait till you get further along... that fricking anime made me cry.



I'm on Episode 20 right now. 



Spoiler



When Ushio said 'Daddy' I thought it was so cute!


----------



## SecondSider

Viewing _Ponyo_ right now, since the master is retiring...


----------



## BellGreen

SecondSider said:


> Viewing _Ponyo_ right now, since the master is retiring...



I really want to watch Ponyo :c When I saw the commercial when I was younger, I thought the art style and their eyes looked strange lol. But it looks really cool!


----------



## radical6

where is season 2 of panty and stocking


----------



## SecondSider

BellBringerGreen said:


> I really want to watch Ponyo :c When I saw the commercial when I was younger, I thought the art style and their eyes looked strange lol. But it looks really cool!



Watch it. It's amazing. Especially since you-know-who directed it!


----------



## SecondSider

On the topic of Miyazaki, I just watched _Howl's Moving Castle_ recently. It's not exactly my favourite Miyazaki film, but I did come to enjoy it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

SecondSider said:


> On the topic of Miyazaki, I just watched _Howl's Moving Castle_ recently. It's not exactly my favourite Miyazaki film, but I did come to enjoy it.



Miyazaki is one of my favorite film directors. Art style, story line, characters, everything. Especially _Spirited Away_ and _My Neighbor Totoro _. I remember these when I was young and I was in complete shock of how naturalistic they were. And this is coming from someone who doesn't even like anime that much! (Please don't bash me for saying so...)


----------



## BellGreen

Clannad is a TRUE masterpiece, it's a must-watch!


----------



## Sheepish

MyLifeIsCake said:


> And this is coming from someone who doesn't even like anime that much! (Please don't bash me for saying so...)


I think they're the perfect anime to show to people not fond of the medium. My brother isn't into the stuff either, but I was glad to be able to watch some Miyazaki films with him.


----------



## idiotcurl

Has anyone watched the Corpse Party anime yet? I sat down and watched all four episodes earlier this evening, which resulted in me being a sobbing, traumatized mess for at least half an hour.


----------



## Thunder

...Watamote is evil.


----------



## ForgottenT

Thunder said:


> ...Watamote is evil.



It hurts to watch it >_<
it?s one of those animes where you have to stop it every now and then because it?s just too awkward xD


----------



## Isabella

BellBringerGreen said:


> Clannad is a TRUE masterpiece, it's a must-watch!



Completely Agreed <3

Watamote is so awkward and I feel so bad for the girl...


----------



## Volvagia

I love Watamote ^^ it's awkward, yes, but Tomoko is such a cutie


----------



## ForgottenT

Volvagia said:


> I love Watamote ^^ it's awkward, yes, but Tomoko is such a cutie



She sure is :3


----------



## May

I watched all of the episodes of Shingeki no Kyojin (attack on titan) that are out so far and I started watching Mirai Nikki (Future Diary).
I don't like watching anime while they are still airing because I hate waiting for episodes. I just didn't expect to like Shingeki no Kyojin so much.


----------



## SecondSider

Viewing more Miyazaki as usual.

This time, I've watched _Kiki's Delivery Service_.


----------



## Isabella

May said:


> I watched all of the episodes of Shingeki no Kyojin (attack on titan) that are out so far and I started watching Mirai Nikki (Future Diary).
> I don't like watching anime while they are still airing because I hate waiting for episodes. I just didn't expect to like Shingeki no Kyojin so much.



I need to catch up on that anime. I finished Mirai Nikki a while ago, it's so good :3
I'm pretty much the same though, even though I have a chance of it getting spoiled for me I'd rather wait until it's done because I'm REALLY impatient and if an episode leaves at a cliffhanger I just can't wait for the next week >_<


----------



## Thunder

Isabella said:


> Completely Agreed <3
> 
> Watamote is so awkward and I feel so bad for the girl...



I just want something good to happen to her already


----------



## rubyy

My favorite is Special A and right now I'm going through Fairy Tail


----------



## radical6

Rubyy said:


> My favorite is Special A and right now I'm going through Fairy Tail



I WATCHED ALL OF SPECIAL A EVEN THO I HATED IT  I DONT KNOW WHY
i liked fairy tail - i was caught up with the anime a bit before it ended but stopped watching. im about 30 chapters behind in the manga because i got boooored



crying because gatchaman ends in a few weeks
also read/watch magi


----------



## rubyy

tsundere said:


> I WATCHED ALL OF SPECIAL A EVEN THO I HATED IT  I DONT KNOW WHY
> i liked fairy tail - i was caught up with the anime a bit before it ended but stopped watching. im about 30 chapters behind in the manga because i got boooored
> 
> 
> 
> crying because gatchaman ends in a few weeks
> also read/watch magi




I really enjoyed Special A, I don't know why, it's one of my favorites ever<3




Crying because of romance in Anime<3 ouch, gets me every time.


----------



## radical6

Rubyy said:


> I really enjoyed Special A, I don't know why, it's one of my favorites ever<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crying because of romance in Anime<3 ouch, gets me every time.


special A pissed me off so much omfg
uhhh idk i find it kinda hard for me to watch romance anime?? i dont know why


----------



## StarMayor

I don't really watch much anime, and if I find one that I like the look of, I might look more into it via the power of youtube and/or try to read the manga somewhere too.

I actually really like Hellsing due to how the story works, the characterisation and the relationships between characters, the humour, just pretty much everything. Also, Alucard is what a 'real' (as in, representations in fiction) vampire should be in my opinion, gorgeous and mysterious yet frightening and bloodthirsty. Not this Edward Cullen stuff. 

I also want to see Saint Young Men because that just looks funny, and it does look really clever at the same time. I'm into the whole seeing how different representations of what we seemingly know and learnt portrayed as something completely different. 

Hetalia is also one I haven't seen much of yet, but I've enjoyed the little I've managed to find of it so far.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> crying because gatchaman ends in a few weeks



How many episodes is it supposed to have?


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> How many episodes is it supposed to have?



12
i want a season 2 or a manga at least man............
im not ready for this


----------



## BellGreen

Does anyone have a link to where I can watch Twin Spica dubbed? I loved the first volume and I'd love to watch the anime.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> 12
> i want a season 2 or a manga at least man............
> im not ready for this



oh i didn't realize the season was so short


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> Does anyone have a link to where I can watch Twin Spica dubbed? I loved the first volume and I'd love to watch the anime.



From my quick search, it looks like the anime hasn't been brought to the West, so I doubt that a dub exists, unfortunately.


----------



## BellGreen

Sheepish said:


> From my quick search, it looks like the anime hasn't been brought to the West, so I doubt that a dub exists, unfortunately.



No, Wikipedia says so (Wikipedia isn't always reliable though lol)

It says Animax or Aniplex dubbed it? IDK.


----------



## Sheepish

BellBringerGreen said:


> No, Wikipedia says so (Wikipedia isn't always reliable though lol)
> 
> It says Animax or Aniplex dubbed it? IDK.



Animax is a channel in South-East Asia that dubs anime, yes.
But they don't release or distribute DVDs themselves (other companies will sometimes use the Animax dub in their releases), so unless someone recorded all the episodes as they aired, you're out of luck I'm afraid.


----------



## rubyy

Because I can't actually understand the language of Anime I have to watch it with Subtitles or watch it Dubbed ;-;


----------



## Touko

I watch sub animes :v I can't stand dub for some reason... ._.


----------



## SecondSider

I'm stuck with Miyazaki at the moment.


----------



## Smoke

Touko said:


> I watch sub animes :v I can't stand dub for some reason... ._.



For me, it depends on the dub. More often than not, I will watch the dub simply because I don't really like reading the subs because then I'm not really watching the anime. Which can be a bit of a hassle especially when you need to be paying more attention to what's going on as opposed to what's being said.


----------



## BellGreen

I really like dubs unless it burns my anime mind. Dubs aren't that bad.


----------



## SecondSider

I liked the dub of _Spirited Away_ just as much as the original...


----------



## BellGreen

SecondSider said:


> I liked the dub of _Spirited Away_ just as much as the original...



The dub was really good! I forgot Chihiro's VA, but she was the voice of Lilo in Lilo and Stitch! And I think maybe in My Neighbor Totoro? They are all licensed by Disney so lol.


----------



## Vida

Does anybody know a good yuri anime? Nothing too overdramatic and nothing too exaggerated... if you get what I mean xD Looking for a nice storyline etc.


----------



## BellGreen

Vida said:


> Does anybody know a good yuri anime? Nothing too overdramatic and nothing too exaggerated... if you get what I mean xD Looking for a nice storyline etc.



Never heard of any yuri anime that's good. Most good ones are like usually manga.


----------



## Leanne

Strawberry Panic!

I started watching it with a guy friend hahaha, but I finished it on my own because it's beautiful. It has the perfect combination of lovely art, beautiful storyline, and one of my favorite soundtracks of all time.

The storylineis really great. It messed with my mood hahaha.

If there's a yuri anime I think everyone should watch, it's Strawberry Panic.


----------



## Vida

I started watching Strawberry Panic a while and watched about 10 episodes... to be honest, I don't understand why everybody says it's so great... So far it hasn't been that exciting in my opinion. I guess, I should really continue watching~


----------



## Leanne

It gets really deep starting on ep 14 - 15 ^^. The first episodes are a bit generic.

If it helps, something that happens later on made me feel the same way I did when I watched Clannad: AS or Ano Hana ^^


----------



## Redlatios

Just finished watching Another. It took my favourite characters early in the story and killed them.


----------



## Wish

I started dangan ronpa! It's so good


----------



## wolfalice

anime!

- - - Post Merge - - -

is

- - - Post Merge - - -

amazing


----------



## Wish

Vida said:


> Does anybody know a good yuri anime? Nothing too overdramatic and nothing too exaggerated... if you get what I mean xD Looking for a nice storyline etc.



I know of good yuris but most are hentai hahaha
Kuttsukiboshi isn't too bad


----------



## radical6

read/watch aku no hana if you havent now (tho if u hate the anime's art style u should read it instead) if u like really messed up stuff ha Ha a


----------



## Zanessa

Just watched episode 1 of Attack on Titan.

Dang it. (wipes tears)


----------



## Volvagia

Spoiler: Watamote ep 11



aaahh <33
tomoko is starting to talk to her classmates, and it looks like she got a new friend! that ending was adorable
finally, an episode where i don't feel sorry for her <3


----------



## MARiVAL

Just finished watching Attack on Titan
and currently watching Free! and also Naruto Shippuden. ​


----------



## Zanessa

NOPE.
ATTACK ON TITAN IS FAR FROM WHAT I EXPECTED.
MY BODY WAS NOT READY FOR EPISODE 5. 
NOOOOPEEE!


----------



## BellGreen

Haven't gotten around to watching Free! yet. Probably right now before Wednesday hits AGAIN lol.


----------



## Horus

MARiVAL said:


> Just finished watching Attack on Titan
> and currently watching Free! and also Naruto Shippuden. ​



Good choices imo.


----------



## Zanessa

Ugh. I should watch Free! because tomorrow at the anime club, that's all they'll be talking about.. but AOT is too good.


----------



## Horus

Has anyone watched "Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai!"?

It's everything I wanted Clannad to be and better. The main character sounds exactly like Lelouch too

That sneaky censor >:L


----------



## ForgottenT

Just finished watching all the current episodes of "the world god only knows" it?s really good ^^


----------



## BellGreen

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ugh. I should watch Free! because tomorrow at the anime club, that's all they'll be talking about.. but AOT is too good.



You have an anime club? Lucky ;~;

I can't wait to see how Free! ends!


----------



## Zanessa

BellBringerGreen said:


> You have an anime club? Lucky ;~;
> 
> I can't wait to see how Free! ends!



Yep! So much fun!


----------



## Thunder

Volvagia said:


> Spoiler: Watamote ep 11
> 
> 
> 
> aaahh <33
> tomoko is starting to talk to her classmates, and it looks like she got a new friend! that ending was adorable
> finally, an episode where i don't feel sorry for her <3





Spoiler






Thunder said:


> I just want something good to happen to her already



Hey, they heard me.


----------



## Isabella

Horus said:


> Has anyone watched "Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai!"?
> 
> It's everything I wanted Clannad to be and better. The main character sounds exactly like Lelouch too
> 
> That sneaky censor >:L



Wait woah what is this an anime that's like clannad I hear? MUST WATCH

I should probably finish my unfinished anime first though.. I just finished marathoning toradora in like two days heh


----------



## oiwa

i'm just watching a lot of the summer anime that has been airing. also watching mitsudomoe and 11eyes


----------



## Horus

Isabella said:


> Wait woah what is this an anime that's like clannad I hear? MUST WATCH
> 
> I should probably finish my unfinished anime first though.. I just finished marathoning toradora in like two days heh



It's only like 13 episodes  (Though a season 2 is coming out; Spring 2014)

I don't think your other animes would mind if you had a short break c:

I should mention that I didn't care much for Clannad and dropped it three episodes into After Story but Chuunibyou has the same principle or plot going on.


----------



## Zanessa

Clannad is basically a romantic tragedy thing that's not like Shakespeare, but it's a great anime. 
Key is known for their tragic animes, Angel Beats! Air TV, and Kanon (2006). Clannad and The After Story are great. 

This is coming from a person who loves tragic animes and things that involve some depression. Also, Clannad was my first anime and.. nothing I've seen is better than Clannad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But it has its funny moments, so don't look away just because it's a tragedy.


----------



## radical6

Horus said:


> Has anyone watched "Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai!"?
> 
> It's everything I wanted Clannad to be and better. The main character sounds exactly like Lelouch too
> 
> That sneaky censor >:L


watched 6 eps but got lazy again
i need to finish zetsuen no tempest fuwa aika made me cry


----------



## BellGreen

Anyone else watch the ridiculously amazing anime K-ON!? It's an amazing anime and it spawned a movie as well. I strongly suggest you watch the anime.


----------



## MARiVAL

Horus said:


> Good choices imo.


Thanks!
Even though I've read the AOT manga and so the
anime is behind etc. and same with Naruto.
It's crazy for me to have grown up with the Naruto series.
I was in the 3rd grade living in Japan watching Naruto
and Sasuke fighting Orochimaru in the forest
during their jonin/chunin exam.
And several years later, I'm still watching Naruto grow ​


----------



## Horus

MARiVAL said:


> Thanks!
> Even though I've read the AOT manga and so the
> anime is behind etc. and same with Naruto.
> It's crazy for me to have grown up with the Naruto series.
> I was in the 3rd grade living in Japan watching Naruto
> and Sasuke fighting Orochimaru in the forest
> during their jonin/chunin exam.
> And several years later, I'm still watching Naruto grow ​



It scares me that it could end soon.


----------



## Thunder

It's weird thinking that it might actually end.


----------



## Croconaw

I love Anime! My favorites are Pok?mon, Fairy Tail, and Soul Eater!


----------



## Horus

Clearly hasn't watched enough anime^


Poor soul.


----------



## Zeiro

I was invited to Anime Club twice a my school, but it's afterschool and I needed to get home right away, so I didn't go and I feel kinda bad now. ;o;


----------



## Wish

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I was invited to Anime Club twice a my school, but it's afterschool and I needed to get home right away, so I didn't go and I feel kinda bad now. ;o;



I was also invited to anime club, definitely not going
so many creepy people


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Wish said:


> I was also invited to anime club, definitely not going
> so many creepy people



I've never been to anime club, most people there dont like me because I said I didnt particularly like naruto...


----------



## Wish

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I've never been to anime club, most people there dont like me because I said I didnt particularly like naruto...



I have heard things man it is not a fun place


----------



## Croconaw

I love Naruto, Dragonball Z, One Piece, Black Butler, Death Note, Pok?mon, Fairy Tail, and Soul Eater.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Clearly I have watched enough Anime.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Feraligatr said:


> I love Naruto, Dragonball Z, One Piece, Black Butler, Death Note, Pok?mon, Fairy Tail, and Soul Eater.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Clearly I have watched enough Anime.



You can *never* watch enough anime


----------



## puppy

Feraligatr said:


> I love Naruto, Dragonball Z, One Piece, Black Butler, Death Note, Pok?mon, Fairy Tail, and Soul Eater.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Clearly I have watched enough Anime.


still no


----------



## radical6

when ur favorite anime is going to end (crying) 
yooou guys should suggest me stuff that isnt on my animelist
i have so much anime on hold it isnt funny
and a lot on my plan to watch list


----------



## BellGreen

Feraligatr said:


> I love Naruto, Dragonball Z, One Piece, Black Butler, Death Note, Pok?mon, Fairy Tail, and Soul Eater.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Clearly I have watched enough Anime.


I've watched *A BUNCH* more than that :/


----------



## Volvagia

Okay I started watching The Daily Lives of High School Boys
Loving it so far. <3

And that reminds me, I still have to finish Another, I'm on episode 6. I spoiled myself on the ending but some parts still aren't very clear

I'm planning to watch Neon Genesis Evangelion later... is it good?


----------



## Swiftstream

tsundere said:


> when ur favorite anime is going to end (crying)
> yooou guys should suggest me stuff that isnt on my animelist
> i have so much anime on hold it isnt funny
> and a lot on my plan to watch list



OMG I WAS LIKE CRYING WHEN OURAN ENDED :'(

i kinda dont like gory animes, but i love battle animes {with no gore of course}.
Here's my list that I've watched {DONT JUDGE ME 'KAY? >:U}:
-fairy tail {<3}
-Angel beats
-Shugo chara <33
-cardcaptor sakura
-angelic layer
-chobits
-sugar sugar rune 
-mermaid melody
-ojamajo doremi
-Princess tutu
-yumeiro patissiere
-Fruits basket <3
-Attack on titan {in the process of watching}
-Sword art online {In the process of watching}
-Black butler
-Ouran high school host club <33 OMG FAAV <333
-A bit of naruto

*reading bleach right now :3*

EDIT:
o-e i didn't realize my list was so long until i posted it..
/).(\ I've watched tooo muuch anime over the summer


----------



## Volvagia

Swiftstream said:


> -yumeiro patissiere



Wow, I don't think I've seen anyone else that's watched that ;;
I really liked that manga/anime, it was so cute and augh
Reminded me of Kitchen Princess but a more innocent version


----------



## Isabella

tsundere said:


> when ur favorite anime is going to end (crying)
> yooou guys should suggest me stuff that isnt on my animelist
> i have so much anime on hold it isnt funny
> and a lot on my plan to watch list


okay I just looked at your anime list!! i have a few suggestions
i think you should give angel beats a chance, i saw that you only watched one episode; at first i didn't really want to give it a chance either, after maybe the second or third episode it started getting reallyy good and it's honestly one of my favorite anime of all time. but i guess everyone has their tastes 
since you saw lovely complex it's similar to toradora, which is a really cute slice of life anime so if you like those kinds of anime give it a try!! oh and the main character is a tsundere, your usernames tsundere=perfect match ;o
if you like action-y anime watch mirai nikki & deadman wonderland 
since you seemed to like anohana YOU MUST WATCH CLANNAD they're kind of in the same genre except clannad (especially after story) is a million times better and not as forcefully sad as anohana
uhh i have a lot of other suggestions based on your list but i think those should be good for now :3


----------



## radical6

Isabella said:


> okay I just looked at your anime list!! i have a few suggestions
> i think you should give angel beats a chance, i saw that you only watched one episode; at first i didn't really want to give it a chance either, after maybe the second or third episode it started getting reallyy good and it's honestly one of my favorite anime of all time. but i guess everyone has their tastes


oooh thanks! ah it looks really cute but i can never get into it? i was waiting for something cool to happen but the setting is kinda weird.




Isabella said:


> since you saw lovely complex it's similar to toradora, which is a really cute slice of life anime so if you like those kinds of anime give it a try!! oh and the main character is a tsundere, your usernames tsundere=perfect match ;o


 toradora looks really cute! ive heard mixed things about the anime and i think ill start watching it because they look so cute together


Isabella said:


> if you like action-y anime watch mirai nikki & deadman wonderland


ive read the mirai nikki manga actually, im just too lazy to watch the anime. and for deadman wonderland, i tried one ep (forgot to put it on my hold list) and it was alright, the white neko girl thing kinda annoys me




Isabella said:


> since you seemed to like anohana YOU MUST WATCH CLANNAD they're kind of in the same genre except clannad (especially after story) is a million times better and not as forcefully sad as anohana
> uhh i have a lot of other suggestions based on your list but i think those should be good for now :3


 ive heard so many things about clannad but i wasnt really sure if i would want to watch it. since you said theyre alike, i think ill try it! thanks


----------



## Sheepish

Volvagia said:


> Okay I started watching The Daily Lives of High School Boys
> Loving it so far. <3



It's such a great show.
I picked it up on a whim when it initially started airing, and I was in stitches during the entire first episode. I also really love the ending song.


----------



## Temari

Omg you guys should give me suggestions too;;; I don't usually watch completed anime, but now that all of my shows are ending, I want to squeeze in a series before the Autumn shows come out~

Here's my list~

As you can see, I don't really have one set genre that I like...I'll watch anything as long as it's good.
Since this whole summer season has been about the action anime, (SnK, Dangan Ronpa, Kaminai, etcc) I'm kinda in the phase of action, plot-twisty stories, so slice of life animes don't really interest me that much right now.

Idkkk just give me some suggestions! Like I said before, I'll watch anything as long as its good, and I don't really have a set genre (it can be violent and stuff as long as the story is good I'll watch it!).
I will say this though, my favorite genres are supernatural, sci-fi, fantasy, drama (and I guess you can say action is currently on there too, but not usually something I watch all the time c: )

Just to give a little insight, some of my favorites are Natsume Yuujinchou, Anohana, Madoka Magica, SAO, SNK, Guilty Crown, the Haruhi Series....etcc;; I could go on forever....c:

Thank you! I hope I get lotsa suggestions ovo;;


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> when ur favorite anime is going to end (crying)
> yooou guys should suggest me stuff that isnt on my animelist
> i have so much anime on hold it isnt funny
> and a lot on my plan to watch list


well theres d.gray-man. i didnt see that on your list
although you'd be better off reading the manga for it. the anime is whatevs.
the manga for it kept me engrossed for weeks though, i loved it


----------



## Leanne

Volvagia said:


> Wow, I don't think I've seen anyone else that's watched that ;;
> I really liked that manga/anime, it was so cute and augh
> Reminded me of Kitchen Princess but a more innocent version



I have watched Yumeiro Pattissiere too! It was really cute and it had my favorite things: fairies and sweets ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf

Leanne said:


> I have watched Yumeiro Pattissiere too! It was really cute and it had my favorite things: fairies and sweets ^^



I loved that anime too! It's educational too, I learned that if you want to make jello with kiwis you have to cook them first


----------



## Zanessa

FUUU-
I caught up to Shingeki no Kyojin and now there's nothing to do but wait. DX


----------



## radical6

MintSwift said:


> Omg you guys should give me suggestions too;;; I don't usually watch completed anime, but now that all of my shows are ending, I want to squeeze in a series before the Autumn shows come out~
> 
> Here's my list~
> 
> As you can see, I don't really have one set genre that I like...I'll watch anything as long as it's good.
> Since this whole summer season has been about the action anime, (SnK, Dangan Ronpa, Kaminai, etcc) I'm kinda in the phase of action, plot-twisty stories, so slice of life animes don't really interest me that much right now.
> 
> Idkkk just give me some suggestions! Like I said before, I'll watch anything as long as its good, and I don't really have a set genre (it can be violent and stuff as long as the story is good I'll watch it!).
> I will say this though, my favorite genres are supernatural, sci-fi, fantasy, drama (and I guess you can say action is currently on there too, but not usually something I watch all the time c: )
> 
> Just to give a little insight, some of my favorites are Natsume Yuujinchou, Anohana, Madoka Magica, SAO, SNK, Guilty Crown, the Haruhi Series....etcc;; I could go on forever....c:
> 
> Thank you! I hope I get lotsa suggestions ovo;;


K Project is alright, actiony. though you might find it boring.
totally not advertising my favorite anime but you should watch gatchaman crowds - its scifi/adventure 
uh i dont know very much other than that 



puppy said:


> well theres d.gray-man. i didnt see that on your list
> although you'd be better off reading the manga for it. the anime is whatevs.
> the manga for it kept me engrossed for weeks though, i loved it


ah yeah i read the manga. kinda sad to see the manga is on hiatus, so i might pick up the anime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So after watching the last two seasons plus the Tenri arc, I finished watching The World God Only Knows today with the final episode.  I am very much hoping for a season four, I really grew to love this show.


----------



## Croconaw

BellBringerGreen said:


> I've watched *A BUNCH* more than that :/


Congratulations.


----------



## BellGreen

Feraligatr said:


> Congratulations.



I have trouble listing them all out sometimes xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have trouble listing them all out sometimes xD



You got a list of them using something like Hummingbird or MyAnimeList?


----------



## BellGreen

Tom said:


> You got a list of them using something like Hummingbird or MyAnimeList?



I heard of anime lists, I'll try remembering them all. I'd only say I watched more than 8 and I'm watching two right now.

Watching Twin Spica, I'm farther in the manga. It's a great series, if you like space and astronomy you'll enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BellBringerGreen said:


> I heard of anime lists, I'll try remembering them all. I'd only say I watched more than 8 and I'm watching two right now.
> 
> Watching Twin Spica, I'm farther in the manga. It's a great series, if you like space and astronomy you'll enjoy it a lot.



Let me know when you do, wouldn't mind comparing what we've watched. Mine's in that hummingbird link if you can see it.


----------



## Croconaw

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have trouble listing them all out sometimes xD


Once again; congratulations!


----------



## BellGreen

Feraligatr said:


> Once again; congratulations!



I don't know if that was sarcasm or not but if you mind, could you stop? It's kind of offensive. Thanks in advanced.

I think I'm done listing out all my anime, I'll try to remember as hard as I can xD


----------



## Sheepish

MintSwift said:


> Omg you guys should give me suggestions too;;; I don't usually watch completed anime, but now that all of my shows are ending, I want to squeeze in a series before the Autumn shows come out~
> 
> Here's my list~
> 
> As you can see, I don't really have one set genre that I like...I'll watch anything as long as it's good.
> Since this whole summer season has been about the action anime, (SnK, Dangan Ronpa, Kaminai, etcc) I'm kinda in the phase of action, plot-twisty stories, so slice of life animes don't really interest me that much right now.
> 
> Idkkk just give me some suggestions! Like I said before, I'll watch anything as long as its good, and I don't really have a set genre (it can be violent and stuff as long as the story is good I'll watch it!).
> I will say this though, my favorite genres are supernatural, sci-fi, fantasy, drama (and I guess you can say action is currently on there too, but not usually something I watch all the time c: )
> 
> Just to give a little insight, some of my favorites are Natsume Yuujinchou, Anohana, Madoka Magica, SAO, SNK, Guilty Crown, the Haruhi Series....etcc;; I could go on forever....c:
> 
> Thank you! I hope I get lotsa suggestions ovo;;



Hmm, Code Geass, maybe? Might be a bit long to squeeze in before Fall (it has two 25 episode seasons), but it's a fairly enjoyable show with a decent amount of action. I mainly bring it up because I've heard a ton of comparisons between it and Guilty Crown, though I haven't seen the latter.


----------



## Croconaw

I was being sarcastic. Ok.


----------



## BellGreen

Here it is:
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/AnimeLoverGreen


----------



## BellGreen

Feraligatr said:


> I was being sarcastic. Ok.



Thanks for letting me know, it's just that it's kind of hard for people to tell if something is sarcastic sometimes.


----------



## Volvagia

Who else is looking forward to the new Sailor Moon anime? It's airing this winter! ^^

 I also can't wait for the third Madoka movie ~


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Volvagia said:


> Who else is looking forward to the new Sailor Moon anime? It's airing this winter! ^^
> 
> I also can't wait for the third Madoka movie ~



Never watched Sailor Moon before so I can't say I'm terribly interested. And I'd look forward to the Madoka movie if I knew where I could see it and whether or not it was a rehash of the TV show like the previous two (or so I'm told).


----------



## Temari

Has anyone seen Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic? Our school closed early today and I had nothing to do so i sat down in front of the tv and watched 13 EPISODES STRAIGHT...8 HOURS OF WATCHING IT....its really good so far....I don't have school again tomorrow, so I think I might finish it omg...


----------



## waddict

Random question, does anybody here like The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?
I feel like I should spread the word about it.


----------



## Zanessa

waddict said:


> Random question, does anybody here like The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?
> I feel like I should spread the word about it.



ALFJNAJLFSAA SOOO GOOOODD


----------



## Sheepish

MintSwift said:


> Has anyone seen Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic? Our school closed early today and I had nothing to do so i sat down in front of the tv and watched 13 EPISODES STRAIGHT...8 HOURS OF WATCHING IT....its really good so far....I don't have school again tomorrow, so I think I might finish it omg...



As an adaptation of the manga, I found it kind of meh. In particular, I'm not a fan of the way it was paced.
Regardless, I still enjoyed watching it, and I'm looking forward to seeing how they handle the second season, which is coming up soon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

waddict said:


> Random question, does anybody here like The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?
> I feel like I should spread the word about it.



I have. Watched all of the endless eight too.


----------



## Temari

waddict said:


> Random question, does anybody here like The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?
> I feel like I should spread the word about it.



I loveee that series so much! I watched it when it first came out. I was in 4th grade at the time. I really liked it, but I didn't understand a lot of it. The space and time stuff confused me a lot, and the order that the episodes were being aired in made it even more confusing. I didn't know about "on-going anime" at the time, and I reached up to episode 8 and got confused to why there wasn't anymore added. Because all of that happened, I ended up forgetting about it. 
Then when I was in 6th grade, I saw the light novel at Barnes and Noble and I picked it up. I was really surprised when I first saw it because it was written like a normal book! I started getting more into light novels after learning more about them.
I read the first 3 volumes and fell in love with it again, then realized that there was a remake for the anime with some newer content. I kept putting off on watching it until I was in 7th grade, and finally put aside some time to finish it. To this day, it's still one of my favorites; every time I read the next volume, I can't help but think, "How does someone think of a story like this?" I was really happy when the movie came out, and after watching that, I was amazed by how great it was. Everything connected so well.   

The Haruhi series is a great series, and if you haven't seen it yet, then I highly recommend it! I have all of the volumes in the light novels and I'm currently waiting for the next two novels (part one and two) coming out this November!


----------



## radical6

MintSwift said:


> Has anyone seen Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic? Our school closed early today and I had nothing to do so i sat down in front of the tv and watched 13 EPISODES STRAIGHT...8 HOURS OF WATCHING IT....its really good so far....I don't have school again tomorrow, so I think I might finish it omg...


a magi fan!!!! cool!
i liked the anime, but the manga is better. they kinda screwed up with the ending so im shocked its getting a season 2 haha
magi is one of my favorite manga so yeah :- )


----------



## Volvagia

Tom said:


> Never watched Sailor Moon before so I can't say I'm terribly interested. And I'd look forward to the Madoka movie if I knew where I could see it and whether or not it was a rehash of the TV show like the previous two (or so I'm told).



Yeah, the third movie will have its own plot and it's a sequel to the show
There's even a new magical girl named Nagisa


----------



## Celestefey

Volvagia said:


> Yeah, the third movie will have its own plot and it's a sequel to the show
> There's even a new magical girl named Nagisa



Ooooh, yeah, the new Puella Magi film! I'm super excited for that. I loved the series so so much. I haven't ever watched any of the films though, so maybe I ought to go do that before the 3rd film's out. Still, I have a feeling it's going to be awesome. Also, I'll put this part into a spoiler in case people don't want to know... 



Spoiler



I actually think the new magical girl Nagisa could be Charlotte. It would be awesome if it actually was her, because I know that they put a lot of backstory into Charlotte, moreso than any other witch really, and it really spiked peoples interest, so... I dunno, it would make sense, plus they do look quite similar design wise... I dunno, I dunno.



If you haven't watched PMMM yet you should go watch it now, and then watch the film when it's released! FOR REAL.


----------



## Wish

guys I went to anime club do not go I repeat do not go abort mission!!!


----------



## Zanessa

What is wrong with this Anime Club everyone speaks of? At their school or something?

Yesterday, we watched a movie. Forgot what it was called, but this guy and this girl met up at the park on rainy mornings.


----------



## Wish

ZanessaGaily said:


> What is wrong with this Anime Club everyone speaks of? At their school or something?
> 
> Yesterday, we watched a movie. Forgot what it was called, but this guy and this girl met up at the park on rainy mornings.



kotonoha no niwa? MY FAVORITE MOVIE
ok lets just say that I was the only Asian in there and it was my first time attending
I was harassed the whole hour and ugh it was bad


----------



## Volvagia

Himari said:


> Ooooh, yeah, the new Puella Magi film! I'm super excited for that. I loved the series so so much. I haven't ever watched any of the films though, so maybe I ought to go do that before the 3rd film's out. Still, I have a feeling it's going to be awesome. Also, I'll put this part into a spoiler in case people don't want to know...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the new magical girl Nagisa could be Charlotte. It would be awesome if it actually was her, because I know that they put a lot of backstory into Charlotte, moreso than any other witch really, and it really spiked peoples interest, so... I dunno, it would make sense, plus they do look quite similar design wise... I dunno, I dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't watched PMMM yet you should go watch it now, and then watch the film when it's released! FOR REAL.





Spoiler: PMMM spoilers



Yeah I really think the girl is charlotte. the eyes and the white hair... the resemblance is pretty strong. Besides, the only witch we've seen a good backstory for is Sayaka, so I really wanna see Charlotte's story. (assuming nagisa = charlotte)



But yeah go watch Madoka if you haven't yet. It's an amazing anime, I'm seriously considering rewatching it.


----------



## radical6

gatchaman crowds is over. i cant believe this. goodbye hajime. i love you

anyone excited for any fall anime? im excited for kyokai no kanata


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> anyone excited for any fall anime? im excited for kyokai no kanata


I'll be following a bunch of them, but I'm mostly excited for Samurai Flamenco; I think the character designs and premise are neat, and I absolutely love the type of shows that it's homaging. Also helps that the director has previously worked on some of my favourite series.

I'm also really looking forward to Valvrave S2, mostly in the hope that it manages to top the ridiculousness that is the first season.


----------



## unravel

Watching SNK but I stopped due to projects and stuff


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wish said:


> guys I went to anime club do not go I repeat do not go abort mission!!!



I only talk with them outside of the club and mostly the ones I know that aren't crazy.

SnK is over.  Don't know most of the Fall stuff either.


----------



## Ricano

Gave Attack on Titan a try, watched the first three episodes. The first and second were solid, but the main character, Eren(sp?) turned me off completely with his bravado and cocky personality. And then by the end of the third he falls into the cliche of becoming a B.A. 
Worth going back to? I feel like it's not worth it if you strongly dislike the main character of the series..


----------



## Volvagia

tsundere said:


> gatchaman crowds is over. i cant believe this. goodbye hajime. i love you
> 
> anyone excited for any fall anime? im excited for kyokai no kanata



Meganebu I guess;;
Also the third Puella Magi movie.


----------



## waddict

Ricano said:


> Gave Attack on Titan a try, watched the first three episodes. The first and second were solid, but the main character, Eren(sp?) turned me off completely with his bravado and cocky personality. And then by the end of the third he falls into the cliche of becoming a B.A.
> Worth going back to? I feel like it's not worth it if you strongly dislike the main character of the series..



Eren's the worst character in Attack on Titan IMO.
His only save is that he can do something that I won't say because It'd be a huge spoiler.
All the other characters are far more interesting than him.


----------



## Zanessa

Ricano said:


> Gave Attack on Titan a try, watched the first three episodes. The first and second were solid, but the main character, Eren(sp?) turned me off completely with his bravado and cocky personality. And then by the end of the third he falls into the cliche of becoming a B.A.
> Worth going back to? I feel like it's not worth it if you strongly dislike the main character of the series..



Keep watching. More interesting characters come later in the series..


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ricano said:


> Gave Attack on Titan a try, watched the first three episodes. The first and second were solid, but the main character, Eren(sp?) turned me off completely with his bravado and cocky personality. And then by the end of the third he falls into the cliche of becoming a B.A.
> Worth going back to? I feel like it's not worth it if you strongly dislike the main character of the series..



I'd watch an episode or two more. While I've been told most shows require three episodes to get into I think AoT needs an extra episode or two before you can drop it for good. 

Also on a side note I've got Crunchyroll guest passes that I can hand out to folks, gave a friend first dibs but he's usually playing League soooooo you guys get dibs and then reddit gets dibs. Prefer to hand them out here first.


----------



## Zanessa

Tom said:


> I'd watch an episode or two more. While I've been told most shows require three episodes to get into I think AoT needs an extra episode or two before you can drop it for good.
> 
> Also on a side note I've got Crunchyroll guest passes that I can hand out to folks, gave a friend first dibs but he's usually playing League soooooo you guys get dibs and then reddit gets dibs. Prefer to hand them out here first.



What are those?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ZanessaGaily said:


> What are those?



All Access Passes that allow you to watch the "premium" videos right when they release. So for example you could watch all of Toradora but you'd have to do it within 48 hours. (Though if entered right you could have a couple of extra hours.)


----------



## Zanessa

Tom said:


> All Access Passes that allow you to watch the "premium" videos right when they release. So for example you could watch all of Toradora but you'd have to do it within 48 hours. (Though if entered right you could have a couple of extra hours.)



Ah, that's cool. May I? I actually wanna finish Toradora


----------



## BellGreen

May I have a pass as well? I love Crunchyroll but the waiting for nonmembers is like... Ugh.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sent codes to ya'll, I'm out for now. Hit me up in a month or so.


----------



## waddict

Does anybody have a list of the new fall anime?
I wanna see which ones are worth watching on Crunchyroll :V


----------



## Sheepish

waddict said:


> Does anybody have a list of the new fall anime?
> I wanna see which ones are worth watching on Crunchyroll :V



http://anichart.net/fall

It doesn't show which ones will be simulcast on CR, though.


----------



## waddict

Only interesting ones seem to be XY (because duh) and Kill la Kill.
I don't think Crunchy's gonna simulcast that...
Thanks, but no thanks, I'll just catch up on Watamote and Haruhi-chan.
Random question, would Free! be any good if I was a dude


----------



## Sheepish

waddict said:


> Only interesting ones seem to be XY (because duh) and Kill la Kill.
> I don't think Crunchy's gonna simulcast that...


Actually, CR _will_ be streaming Kill la Kill. No details on which regions yet, though.


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> Only interesting ones seem to be XY (because duh) and Kill la Kill.
> I don't think Crunchy's gonna simulcast that...
> Thanks, but no thanks, I'll just catch up on Watamote and Haruhi-chan.
> Random question, would Free! be any good if I was a dude



Free! is great and I'm a dude 
Geez Haruhi-chan is so funny! More than the original.


----------



## radical6

looking at the fall anime again, ill probably pick up kill la kill along with kyokai no kanata
diabolik lovers uhhhhhhhhh
i read a summary of the otome game and
no thanks

and pupa was on my plan to watch (or read? cant remember) list so ill check it out


----------



## CruelTeaParty

Finished watching SnK this weekend, now I'm just waiting for (any) news on the Sailor Moon reboot. ♥


----------



## SoraDeathEater

D; I need to catch up on anime!  anyone have any good anime shows they'd recommend? ^-^ I don't care if its new or old or whatever genre it is  anything would be good >.< no hent@i though


----------



## waddict

Have you seen Haruhi Suzumiya?
My favorite anime ever.
Of course, if we were to include both anime AND manga, then Attack on Titan's manga definitely wins.
I love the art style and the cliffhangers are MUCH worse.
You have to wait a whole month. :L

On the other hand, I just started watching Free!
Must... not... draw... shipping... fanart...
It's hard to resist when your friends are obsessed with shipping =_=


----------



## SoraDeathEater

^-^ I've seen half of it  but then for some reason I couldn't find it online anywhere  I really liked it too  I have the first manga to it


----------



## Laurina

Poking around this thread. Desperate need of new anime in my life. I can stream Netflix for hours and I'm always just "eh".
I watched the first couple episodes of Fairy Tale, not sure if I like it or not. Been trying to get back into Code Geass. Thinking about re-watching Inuyasha. 

Favorites I can watch over and over again: Case Closed, Rurouni Kenshin, Dragonball Z.


----------



## BellGreen

Finished Puella Magi Madoka Magica! I didn't like the ending though, it's dumb :c



Spoiler



I honestly really wished Madoka's wish was different.



I'm going to try and watch the movies in English Dub

- - - Post Merge - - -



waddict said:


> Have you seen Haruhi Suzumiya?
> My favorite anime ever.
> Of course, if we were to include both anime AND manga, then Attack on Titan's manga definitely wins.
> I love the art style and the cliffhangers are MUCH worse.
> You have to wait a whole month. :L
> 
> On the other hand, I just started watching Free!
> Must... not... draw... shipping... fanart...
> It's hard to resist when your friends are obsessed with shipping =_=


I love Haruhi Suzumiya but I just don't like the idea of different plotline orders. And season two was more like Broadcast Two. They should have released the episodes in chronological order and had a season two that is still in chronological order...


----------



## radical6

BellBringerGreen said:


> Finished Puella Magi Madoka Magica! I didn't like the ending though, it's dumb :c
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly really wished Madoka's wish was different.





Spoiler



i thought the ending was great, but sad. idk but the 3rd movie is about the drawbacks of the wish i believe?
also i was mad that sayaka didnt punch violin boy .........................


----------



## ForgottenT

I just finished season 1 of Magi: The labyrinth of Magic. It was awesome! ^^
definitely worth checking out.
Can?t wait for season 2


----------



## radical6

ForgottenT said:


> I just finished season 1 of Magi: The labyrinth of Magic. It was awesome! ^^
> definitely worth checking out.
> Can?t wait for season 2


magi is amazing, everyone should watch magi
or u know..read it..bc the manga is better
the animes ending is way different from the manga so i was kinda upset bc it seemed out of place 
i was shocked it was getting a season 2 too from how they ruined it but
ill still watch it bc i love alibaba and morgiana


----------



## Sheepish

ForgottenT said:


> I just finished season 1 of Magi: The labyrinth of Magic. It was awesome! ^^
> definitely worth checking out.
> Can?t wait for season 2



Seconding the recommendation to pick up the manga.
Not that I thought the anime was bad, just that its pacing is a little bit weird, and that I'm not super fond of the changes they made towards the end.


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> Finished Puella Magi Madoka Magica! I didn't like the ending though, it's dumb :c
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly really wished Madoka's wish was different.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try and watch the movies in English Dub





Spoiler: pmmm spoilers



really? i thought the ending was good. i mean she literally sacrficed her existence so that there wouldn't be any more witches in the world


----------



## Nyarth

I'm a Madoka Magica fanatic so I'm not going to bother commenting on that subject as I could go on and on lol..

Anyway, is anyone checking out the new season as it just started?  Just watched Kill la Kill, Coppelion & Golden Time tonight.  The first two were so great, Coppelion has great animation, dystopian atmosphere and characters, and Kill la Kill is.. hilarious.


----------



## Ethereal

Nyarth said:


> I'm a Madoka Magica fanatic so I'm not going to bother commenting on that subject as I could go on and on lol..
> 
> Anyway, is anyone checking out the new season as it just started?  Just watched Kill la Kill, Coppelion & Golden Time tonight.  The first two were so great, Coppelion has great animation, dystopian atmosphere and characters, and Kill la Kill is.. hilarious.



Since you are a Madoka fan, how do you feel about how Aniplex USA is pricing their DVDs?


----------



## Nyarth

Ethereal said:


> Since you are a Madoka fan, how do you feel about how Aniplex USA is pricing their DVDs?



I think Aniplex in general is totally backwards in their pricing of US releases.  The idea that reverse importing is actually a problem is strange to me considering that pirating is very present in Japan as well as the subs on most import releases are forced.  So why would any Japanese import a cheaper American version?  That and when you look at the UK version, its really cheap, so.. I just think the explanations they give us are bogus.

I think most Anime is already overpriced though, I know it is a niche market but paying $120 for 2 cour series doesn't sit right with me.

What is your opinion?


----------



## Thunder

I got around to watching some of the new animes (only Kyoukai no Kanata and Kill la Kill), both were pretty good.


----------



## waddict

I need Crunchyroll membership...
I wish I wasn't cheap...
I need to be watching Kill la Kill right now ;_;
Guess I'll just find it on one of those cheapo anime sites.


----------



## BellGreen

waddict said:


> I need Crunchyroll membership...
> I wish I wasn't cheap...
> I need to be watching Kill la Kill right now ;_;
> Guess I'll just find it on one of those cheapo anime sites.


Tom was handing out 48 hour guest passes, I did that! How about getting a free trial account? It has 14 days.


----------



## Sheepish

waddict said:


> I need Crunchyroll membership...
> I wish I wasn't cheap...
> I need to be watching Kill la Kill right now ;_;
> Guess I'll just find it on one of those cheapo anime sites.



It's available on Daisuki as well: https://www.daisuki.net/


----------



## Zanessa

Trying to get my sister into Anime so that my mom could get me crunchyroll membership... XDD


----------



## Sheepish

I've finally started getting into the fall anime: Kill la Kill is about as absurd as I expected it would be, and Log Horizon is fairly lighthearted, with some interesting characters. Looking forward to seeing what the rest of the season has to offer.


----------



## Jarrad

waddict said:


> I need Crunchyroll membership...
> I wish I wasn't cheap...
> I need to be watching Kill la Kill right now ;_;
> Guess I'll just find it on one of those cheapo anime sites.


Watch it on pinoy anime... it supports apple devices so I watch it on my iPad when I can't be bothered to wait a week for crunchyroll's stingy release.


----------



## waddict

Alright, turns out Kill la Kill isn't rated TV-MA and it's TV-14.
And Hulu exists.
I have to say...
I expected something much, MUCH grittier.
Still happy with what I got.
The outfit is really risque...
It's also pretty silly.
Of course, what would I expect from Gurren Lagann's creators?


----------



## BellGreen

Nyarth said:


> I think Aniplex in general is totally backwards in their pricing of US releases.  The idea that reverse importing is actually a problem is strange to me considering that pirating is very present in Japan as well as the subs on most import releases are forced.  So why would any Japanese import a cheaper American version?  That and when you look at the UK version, its really cheap, so.. I just think the explanations they give us are bogus.
> 
> I think most Anime is already overpriced though, I know it is a niche market but paying $120 for 2 cour series doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> What is your opinion?



I agree, anime is pretty overpriced. The companies do work hard but there isn't enough content. Unless it's a a box set like Haruhi Suzumiya or Lucky Star with tangible extras.


----------



## Volvagia

hmmm, i'm not sure if i'm going to watch any other fall anime besides meganebu or w/e it's called


----------



## Midoriya

Anyone else watch RWBY?  There was a thread for it, but It's old and I'd rather just talk about it here.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> I got around to watching some of the new animes (only Kyoukai no Kanata and Kill la Kill), both were pretty good.



i still needd to watch knk i was so excited by the trailers but i havent had the time
is kill la kill good??????????


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> is kill la kill good??????????


It's reminiscent of the studio's past works (Gurren Lagann, FLCL), so if you liked those, you'll enjoy it.
Otherwise, if you think you'll like an incredibly over-the-top, silly action series, I'd say go for it. I thought the first episode was fun.


----------



## Thunder

Sheepish pretty much covered the gist of it, it gets a little fan-service-y at times so I'm not sure how much you'd like that.

But Mako's a hoot.


----------



## BellGreen

Is KNK/BTB good? It looks like a great anime (it IS by KyotoAni) so I might watch it on Crunchyroll or something,


----------



## Celestefey

BellBringerGreen said:


> Is KNK/BTB good? It looks like a great anime (it IS by KyotoAni) so I might watch it on Crunchyroll or something,



Yeah. It reminds me quite a bit of Hyouka. The animation is yet again, very pretty and I really like how they handled the episode, too. Looks like it could be quite interesting, so it's definitely something you should check out this season!


----------



## BellGreen

I just hate the week waiting thing :/ And I just got a iPad mini with 4G cellular so having a membership is out of the question.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Anyone else watch RWBY?  There was a thread for it, but It's old and I'd rather just talk about it here.



Most wouldn't consider it anime but I am going to watch it eventually. It's in my to do list. 

Haven't watched any of the new fall stuff but I do plan on checking some the shows out, I just don't know which ones at the moment.

@Bell: The wait a week thing pushed me towards getting a sub because I couldn't handle the wait for more Oreimo! Dx


----------



## Midoriya

Tom said:


> Most wouldn't consider it anime but I am going to watch it eventually. It's in my to do list.
> 
> Haven't watched any of the new fall stuff but I do plan on checking some the shows out, I just don't know which ones at the moment.
> 
> @Bell: The wait a week thing pushed me towards getting a sub because I couldn't handle the wait for more Oreimo! Dx




It's kind of iffy on that.  I don't really like anime at all, but this is the closest thing to it I like watching.  I've tried watching it; it just doesn't really appeal to me in general.  Also if you consider Pokemon anime, I watch that.


----------



## BellGreen

The Pokemon anime has everything an anime could have.

I just have trouble calling it an anime.


----------



## Celestefey

BellBringerGreen said:


> I just hate the week waiting thing :/ And I just got a iPad mini with 4G cellular so having a membership is out of the question.



Me too. uwu It's why sometimes I might just not watch an anime for a while, then watch it all at once (like I did with Shingeki no Kyojin). But, I think I'll probably try and follow Kyoukai no Kanata the whole time, since I do really like Kyo-Ani and it does look really interesting so... Yeah. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BellBringerGreen said:


> The Pokemon anime has everything an anime could have.
> 
> I just have trouble calling it an anime.



Not enough fanservice in Pokemon I might have to disqualify it.


----------



## puppy

Can we please talk about pokemon the origin please


----------



## BellGreen

Tom said:


> Not enough fanservice in Pokemon I might have to disqualify it.



P.p Not enough romance either, but Ash is still 10 (and will continue to do so) so that is the most saddest thing. EVER


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

Ahh, an anime thread?! YAY!

Anyone here's watching Log Horizon? I think it's pretty good. Compared to SAO that got compared a lot with this, Log Horizon is better with more gags.

Also, I'm not wishing too much if I wish someone who watch Pretty Cure series are here, right? ._.


----------



## Thunder

BellBringerGreen said:


> P.p Not enough romance either, but Ash is still 10 (and will continue to do so) so that is the most saddest thing. EVER



personally if they ever decided to make the pokemon anime a little more.... high-quality, i'd hope it isn't romantically-driven.



puppy said:


> Can we please talk about pokemon the origin please



only watched the first two, but it made me want a charmander/cubone.


----------



## Horus

BellBringerGreen said:


> The Pokemon anime has everything an anime could have.
> 
> I just have trouble calling it an anime.



I have trouble calling it a plot. The Pokemon anime (excluding Origins, was actually well done) is the most cookie cutter show to ever exist. I don't even think they have writers after season 1. Literally is just this every episode; A problem arises. Team Rocket with a bad plan. Fails. Comes back with slightly better plan. Fails but somehow fixes beginning problem. End.

btw, I have cancer in my eyes from that opinion, thx


----------



## Sheepish

Illya Tsubomi said:


> Ahh, an anime thread?! YAY!
> 
> Anyone here's watching Log Horizon? I think it's pretty good. Compared to SAO that got compared a lot with this, Log Horizon is better with more gags.
> 
> Also, I'm not wishing too much if I wish someone who watch Pretty Cure series are here, right? ._.


I've never seen SAO, but I'm definitely liking the lighthearted tone that Log Horizon has. Also, Akatsuki is too cute.

I don't watch PreCure at the moment, but I have been considering jumping into the series at some point. The main thing that's stopping me is the time commitment - I have enough trouble finishing a 24 episode series, let alone multiple 50+ episode ones. Any suggestions on where to begin, to see if I'll enjoy it?


----------



## Volvagia

Illya Tsubomi said:


> Also, I'm not wishing too much if I wish someone who watch Pretty Cure series are here, right? ._.



I would like to watch Precure but since it's so long i wouldn't be able to finish it. I've watched a few episodes with cure white/black but other than that not really.
i do love the costumes and stuff ^^


----------



## radical6

burn ash and make a new main character frick ash and his dumb pikachu


----------



## Horus

tsundere said:


> burn ash and make a new main character frick ash and his dumb pikachu



YES

That show must be some kind of torture in hell.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

@Sheepish: 

Yay, Akatsuki! She's my fav so far. So cute and voiced by my fav VA!

Regarding Precure... it's either Fresh or Heartcatch! Usually people would lean more to Heartcatch though--- since it does have unique character design and Fresh have quite a lame start (though Fresh's antagonist concept is good).

@Volvagia: 

I just got into Precure some months ago from catching up with Smile and starting on Dokidoki, and I was avoiding it at first with the exact same reason. At first it's tough for me to catch up with it, but then I just take it easy, and it becomes one of my fandoms now--- well, it surely is interesting for me who loves Magical Girls.


----------



## Nyarth

I started watching Precure when I was young but didn't really see much of it.  I watched again when Fresh came out but there weren't enough subs so I ended up watching about 20 episodes raw before I gave up lol.  From then on I saw the rest of the new Precure (except Suite, I didn't like the concept), although haven't finished all of them.  I love Precure though, and look really forward to the new concepts each year.

Love Log Horizon so far, I feel it's much better than SAO (I thought the first episode of SAO was going to bring masterpiece material but ended up dropping the anime after a while).  I started watching Nagi no Asukara and Gingitsune which were both love love love.  I have a feeling I will really enjoy Gingitsune.  Oh!  And the Yozakura Quartet reboot's first episode was so great.


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> burn ash and make a new main character frick ash and his dumb pikachu



They need to make the  anime like origin except not so rushed


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

@Nyarth:

Fresh is fully subbed now, try catching up with it  It's very good.

At least SAO is slightly better on the novel. But then--- From what I heard, novel-readers said that Log Horizon have a way better concept and story, let's wish that the anime won't disappoint!


----------



## Midoriya

puppy said:


> They need to make the  anime like origin except not so rushed



I wish origin replaced the current anime.  Oh well


----------



## BellGreen

Illya Tsubomi said:


> @Nyarth:
> 
> Fresh is fully subbed now, try catching up with it  It's very good.
> 
> At least SAO is slightly better on the novel. But then--- From what I heard, novel-readers said that Log Horizon have a way better concept and story, let's wish that the anime won't disappoint!


The second arc of SAO sucked :/ Hated the romance aspect,


----------



## waddict

I need Crunchyroll memebership >_>
Goddess of Anime...
I wish my parents weren't so cheap...
Log Horizon sounds awesome :/


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

BellBringerGreen said:


> The second arc of SAO sucked :/ Hated the romance aspect,



Exactly why I quitted reading it at second arc  The first arc was fine, but meh. Nothing great.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

tsundere said:


> burn ash and make a new main character frick ash and his dumb pikachu



That pikachu surely must be lvl 100 by now, after 5 regions, yet it still loses to some **** gym leaders...


----------



## ceruleanhail

BellBringerGreen said:


> The second arc of SAO sucked :/ Hated the romance aspect,



It's common for second arc to deteriorate after first arc as most creators don't really expect to make it past the first arc.

SAO's first arc was simply too good. Second arc would have been more bearable if they had taken itself a less seriously. There's just too much wangst lol.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

SAO was a web novel, right?

....I started on Gatchaman Crowds lately. It's really good and I liked the concept. Though it felt weird since it's so colorful compared to the old Gatchaman I saw.


----------



## waddict

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That pikachu surely must be lvl 100 by now, after 5 regions, yet it still loses to some **** gym leaders...



It lost to Paul's Elekid.
I would honestly not be surprised if Ash's Pikachu's EVs were all 0's.
And he's holding a Macho Brace.
With a new hidden ability!
Sucking - Forces you to get defeated by friggin' Elekids.


----------



## ceruleanhail

Illya Tsubomi said:


> SAO was a web novel, right?



Yup, still running iirc.


Finished Pokemon Origins, it was soooo gooood~ >w< Need to finish Kino's Journey so that I can figure out which anime to watch next. oTL


----------



## waddict

ceruleanhail said:


> Yup, still running iirc.
> 
> 
> Finished Pokemon Origins, it was soooo gooood~ >w< Need to finish Kino's Journey so that I can figure out which anime to watch next. oTL



Read the Shingeki no Kyojin manga.
Please.
Just do it.
The manga is a trillion times better than those new-fangled anime you kids watch these days.


----------



## ceruleanhail

waddict said:


> Read the Shingeki no Kyojin manga.
> Please.
> Just do it.
> The manga is a trillion times better than those new-fangled anime you kids watch these days.




I did, actually. Still haven't finish it though, but I'm at Chapter 30 iirc.

Please tell me if the anime has gotten better. I stopped watching after



Spoiler



the Female Titans appeared and they're all riding into the forest, and nothing significant happened.



I got bored of the minimal action and slow pace. .__.


----------



## waddict

ceruleanhail said:


> I did, actually. Still haven't finish it though, but I'm at Chapter 30 iirc.
> 
> Please tell me if the anime has gotten better. I stopped watching after
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Female Titans appeared and they're all riding into the forest, and nothing significant happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored of the minimal action and slow pace. .__.



Alright, here's what happened on Shingeki no Kyojin.
Female Titan...
ERMAHGERD ITS A HUMAN...
FEMALE TITAN IDENTITY REVEALED!
EREN TITAN X ANNIE TITAN CUTE MOMENTS
EREN TITAN AND FEMALE TITAN GET INTO FISTFIGHT.
ANNIE LOSES, LOCKS HERSELF IN CRYSTAL.
ERMAHGERD TITANS IN WALLLLLL

There, I just described the last 6 or so episodes of Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## ceruleanhail

Whuuuut, they spent 3 episodes fighting? XD That sounds so DBZ.

SOUNDS GOOD, MAYBE I'LL START WATCHING AGAIN.


----------



## waddict

It was more like 1 episode of just Eren and Annie and a whole episode of Eren in denial.
Eren is the worst Attack on Titan character IMO.
He makes Sasha seem like the most psychologically awesome person to ever exist in the land of makebelieve.
Alice in Wonderland + Snk Crossover!
CALLED IT


----------



## Celestefey

ceruleanhail said:


> It's common for second arc to deteriorate after first arc as most creators don't really expect to make it past the first arc.
> 
> SAO's first arc was simply too good. Second arc would have been more bearable if they had taken itself a less seriously. There's just too much wangst lol.



Yeah this is true. I know a lot of people hated SAO because Asuna and Kirito's relationship was not "beliveable" but I think that's a load of rubbish. They were in a fictional world so it was hard for them to understand one anothers love for each other, I agree it was probably a rushed storyline between them but they had to keep the pace going otherwise it would have taken ages. The second arc was ridiculous though since it wasn't "SAO" it was just "AFO". ._. So yeah.



Illya Tsubomi said:


> SAO was a web novel, right?



I'm not sure if it did start off as a web novel. I thought it started off as a light novel series.


----------



## Ethereal

Nyarth said:


> I think Aniplex in general is totally backwards in their pricing of US releases.  The idea that reverse importing is actually a problem is strange to me considering that pirating is very present in Japan as well as the subs on most import releases are forced.  So why would any Japanese import a cheaper American version?  That and when you look at the UK version, its really cheap, so.. I just think the explanations they give us are bogus.
> 
> I think most Anime is already overpriced though, I know it is a niche market but paying $120 for 2 cour series doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> What is your opinion?



Super late, but if you ever see this

I completely agree. Their competitors don't seem to mind lowering their prices, but Aniplex is just ridiculous... I promised a very good friend I'd get her a Madoka complete box set (whenever it comes out).... Seeing as each DVD is nearly 40 freaking dollars for 3 episodes or 130+ for the LE Box Sets... I can't imagine the box set price. 

Kill me now.


----------



## Diableos

ceruleanhail said:


> Whuuuut, they spent 3 episodes fighting? XD That sounds so DBZ.
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD, MAYBE I'LL START WATCHING AGAIN.



It would be more DBZ if they spelt a total of 4 hours fighting. :V

Tempted to watch Shingeki no Kyojin, but I've heard the pacing can be annoying. Apparently it's good at points, but then just suddenly slows down and ruins certain moments.


----------



## gnoixaim

waddict said:


> Alright, here's what happened on Shingeki no Kyojin.
> Female Titan...
> ERMAHGERD ITS A HUMAN...
> FEMALE TITAN IDENTITY REVEALED!
> EREN TITAN X ANNIE TITAN CUTE MOMENTS
> EREN TITAN AND FEMALE TITAN GET INTO FISTFIGHT.
> ANNIE LOSES, LOCKS HERSELF IN CRYSTAL.
> ERMAHGERD TITANS IN WALLLLLL
> 
> There, I just described the last 6 or so episodes of Shingeki no Kyojin.



LOL^ So dang true


----------



## waddict

Diableos said:


> It would be more DBZ if they spelt a total of 4 hours fighting. :V
> 
> Tempted to watch Shingeki no Kyojin, but I've heard the pacing can be annoying. Apparently it's good at points, but then just suddenly slows down and ruins certain moments.



There's always the manggggaaaaaa
But yeah, the manga is paced better.
5 minute conversation in Episode 24 took half the episode in the anime.


----------



## radical6

i only liked SAO's beginning. it was so cool. and then


Spoiler: up to ep 4



tHEN THE WHOLE TEAM DIES WHAT THE HECK?????? AND THEN ASUNA OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS IS LIKE HEYyyYYyyyy kriirto ))


i did no t give a crap about kiritos harem ok the show was going so good and then wtf


also i heard very bad things about kill la kill even tho the animation is so gr8 (mostly the annoying fanservice so uh idk)


----------



## Thunder

Yeah, the fanservice just in episode two was kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Celestefey

tsundere said:


> i only liked SAO's beginning. it was so cool. and then
> 
> 
> Spoiler: up to ep 4
> 
> 
> 
> tHEN THE WHOLE TEAM DIES WHAT THE HECK?????? AND THEN ASUNA OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS IS LIKE HEYyyYYyyyy kriirto ))
> 
> 
> i did no t give a crap about kiritos harem ok the show was going so good and then wtf



Heh, basically this. SAO had the potential to be quite good (like the light novels) if it didn't screw up with the ridiculous harem. Why did every girl in SAO and ALfheim Online have to literally be so helpless and hopeless whenever Kirito came across them? Let's face it: I'm sure that not EVERY single girl would be like that if such a thing did happen, and I am sure that Kirito would have had moments in which he was in danger or in trouble, and as such a girl could have saved him. It was really ridiculous, in all honesty. I enjoyed it nonetheless though because, as a gamer (and along with like everyone else on the forum who likes videogames), seeing something like SAO actually being simulated in a virtual world like that, through an anime was pretty interesting.


----------



## Wish

I just finished kokoro connect and my feels


----------



## Celestefey

Wish said:


> I just finished kokoro connect and my feels



How did you find it? ;; I tried watching Kokoro Connect before but for some reason just couldn't get into it. The first episode was just very slow paced, I find. :c


----------



## BellGreen

Anime is so overpriced these days :/ I just saw K-ON! DVD Volume 1 on Right Stuf for 5.99 because it was the last copy (and a bunch others, mainly Bandai due to their closing) and a few minutes later it's sold out DX

I can't find any good anime that I would buy. If I could, I'd probably get K-ON! Anime Legends and K-ON!! Season 2 Collections.  But that would cost a fortune. 

Any anime that you bought with no regret?


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

Kokoro Connect have a slow start, but it's really good overall, the drama was well-played.

As for animes I would buy without regret, it's probably sweet or funny comedies like BakaTest or Hidamari Sketch. But my parents were against it, so I can't really buy them right now @_@


----------



## Volvagia

without a doubt, madoka magica
but its so darn expensive


----------



## BellGreen

BakaTest was pretty funny, it's pretty easy to come by too.
I would buy Puella Magi but yeah it's SO
EXPENSIVE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seeing all K-ON! Season One DVDs as 5.99, it's kind of scary ._.


----------



## Peisinoe

waddict said:


> There's always the manggggaaaaaa
> But yeah, the manga is paced better.
> 5 minute conversation in Episode 24 took half the episode in the anime.



Serious. Read the manga and watched the anime and was like...what just happened? 


Spoiler: Eren scene



The scene when eren was just in lala land for the longest time when he was like "Annie..is the female titan?", it felt like 2 episodes but I don't think it was. UGH worst. He had two squares in the manga for that moment. gr


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

I would buy Madoka Magica too. I think it's such a masterpiece. I do found the original blu-ray for the movies once, but it costed too much for me >_<

I wanted to buy Steins;Gate's movie too, but.... Yeah, no money. Maybe after I sell stuffs on a comic market this December, I managed to get money for it.

Anyways, I'm still watching Gatchaman Crowds in a very slow pace. I just can't stand having lack of Rui, so I tried to watch only one episode per 2 days so I won't ran out of Rui soon. 

I love Rui not only because he's a beautiful crossdresser, but he have an awesome personality---- and trap characters with actual personalities that are awesome is rare. Also, Rui wears glasses. I love boys with glasses. 

It's been a while since I like male characters this much since Hideyoshi of Bakatest (which is also a trap, whoops)... You might think it's creepy, I personally see these tendencies as a form of eye-refreshing, like how girls adores male singers they would never met. After all, I still have a boyfriend I love so much.


----------



## Psydye

Can anyone recommend some animes? Basically I'm looking for anything w/ some grit, w/o overblown characters/voice acting/etc., no Michael Bay-esque over stylized BS!!! I want something where the character's are grounded in reality, are actually believable in their emotions and expressions, stuff like Berserk, Gantz(still kinda overblown I guess but in the other way[almost no character is likeable lol), Cowboy Bebop, Samurai X, etc. Well I guess voice-acting isn't a big deal as I usually watch subs now anyways but still, there are exceptions...


----------



## BellGreen

Psydye said:


> Can anyone recommend some animes? Basically I'm looking for anything w/ some grit, w/o overblown characters/voice acting/etc., no Michael Bay-esque over stylized BS!!! I want something where the character's are grounded in reality, are actually believable in their emotions and expressions, stuff like Berserk, Gantz(still kinda overblown I guess but in the other way[almost no character is likeable lol), Cowboy Bebop, Samurai X, etc. Well I guess voice-acting isn't a big deal as I usually watch subs now anyways but still, there are exceptions...



I suggest K-On. Clannad is a really great one, that's a must watch.


----------



## DJStarstryker

BellBringerGreen said:


> I suggest K-On. Clannad is a really great one, that's a must watch.



Those are good shows, but neither of those have "grit", nor are they anything like the shows Psydye mentioned. 

Anyway, for Psydye, if you haven't seen Monster, I'd recommend it. It's not heavy on the action or anything, but it's an interesting mystery and I'd definitely call it gritty. 

If you like sports anime, Hajime no Ippo is pretty good and it's far more realistic than most sports anime. Can be gritty at times, and has more action than Monster. The 3rd season of it just started pretty recently.

I'd also recommend Gunslinger Girl. That's realistic and gritty in an entirely different way than either of the previously mentioned shows.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So is anyone watching anything new this season? Kill La Kill seems to be pretty popular but I haven't watched much of it other than about ten minutes of the first episode. Started watching Golden Time though, really liking that so far.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

Psydye, try Psycho Pass! It's pretty cool and futuristic, and I think it suited your criteria. Maybe 

I'm watching Log Horizon and Kyoukai no Kanata this season. Any suggestion for others? Since I managed to finish catching up with Gatchaman Crowds, I figured out I'll start some new animes too... (I was going for Aikatsu, but I guessed one of this season's anime shouldn't hurt.)


----------



## Volvagia

Tom said:


> So is anyone watching anything new this season? Kill La Kill seems to be pretty popular but I haven't watched much of it other than about ten minutes of the first episode. Started watching Golden Time though, really liking that so far.



i started watching kyoukai no kanata 
i like it so far and the girl is so cute
love the animation, which is expected

i was thinking of watching kill la kill but i hear it has a lot of fanservice and i never liked excessive fanservice
i might give it a try after im finished some other stuff, though


----------



## BellGreen

I've been watching Kyoukai no Kanata as well, it's really good! I really need some slice-of-life anime though :/ I love the realistic anime where you can relate to the characters more.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I recently finished chobits and loved it! I'm still deciding what to watch next.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Volvagia said:


> i started watching kyoukai no kanata
> i like it so far and the girl is so cute
> love the animation, which is expected
> 
> i was thinking of watching kill la kill but i hear it has a lot of fanservice and i never liked excessive fanservice
> i might give it a try after im finished some other stuff, though



Picked up Kill La Kill on a whim and there's plenty of fanservice. Clearly made with guys in mind and even the main characters waste no effort poking fun at how ridiculous the outfit looks.

@BellBringer: Have you checked out Golden Time then? I hear it from the same folks who did Toradora! and I'm digging it so far.


----------



## BellGreen

Started watching Kanon. So far, I'm on Episode 14. 

I'm also rewatching Lucky☆Star for the third time through.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Got another 48 hour guest pass up for grabs if someone is interested. Guess with AoT gone there's not much to watch/talk about now? :/


----------



## BellGreen

I would call it but unfortunately, not many good anime that are currently airing. I would use a pass for beyond the boundary but it's still airing XD Plus I'm getting bored of it.

Started Tamako Market! I haven't been watching anime as of late due to school. Tamako Market is an original anime (not based off of a novel, manga, etc.) made from the K-On team.
Also, should I start watching Another? Watching all the deaths was gory enough :/


----------



## Sheepish

I've been enjoying pretty much all the shows I decided to pick up for the season, but I guess most of them don't really have as universal an appeal as AoT/SnK.

One show in particular that I feel has been overlooked is Samurai Flamenco. It's a very charming, feel-good series about a man who wants to be a superhero, and features some lovely music and a great cast. Then again, I _am_ a sucker for stories involving superheroes, and I enjoy picking out all the tokusatsu references in the show.


----------



## itzafennecfox

I haven't watched any anime yet, but I'm planning on dipping my feet in soon. My friend suggests Fullmetal Alchemist, and I've heard good things about Dangan Ronpa and Attack on Titan.


----------



## oath2order

I just started watching the ADV dub of Ghost Stories.

This is amazing.


----------



## radical6

whos everyones fave tsundere mine is gareki bc hes hot and i love tsundere boys
as famous as toradora is ive never actually completed the anime or manga ?? wow @_@


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> whos everyones fave tsundere mine is gareki bc hes hot and i love tsundere boys
> as famous as toradora is ive never actually completed the anime or manga ?? wow @_@



Kirino Taiga was a pretty neat tsun.


----------



## Croconaw

I don't watch anime except Pokemon, Soul Eater, and Fullmetal Alchemist. That's it.


----------



## Zeiro

Sword Art Online is amazing. Hands-down my new favorite anime


----------



## Midoriya

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Sword Art Online is amazing. Hands-down my new favorite anime



I watched an episode of that and have to say it's pretty emotional.  I like it.  I don't remember which episode it was though.

Does it have action in it too?  If so, I'm sold.

EDIT: I'm just asking because the particular episode I watched didn't have any action in it.


----------



## haisu

natsume yuujinchou will always be my fave anime!!!
i mean have u seen nyanko sensei?? what an abs cutie pie


----------



## ForgottenT

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I watched an episode of that and have to say it's pretty emotional.  I like it.  I don't remember which episode it was though.
> 
> Does it have action in it too?  If so, I'm sold.
> 
> EDIT: I'm just asking because the particular episode I watched didn't have any action in it.



SAO?s probably my fav anime, yeah there?s action in it.
Especially the boss fights are pretty awesome


----------



## Volvagia

tsundere said:


> whos everyones fave tsundere mine is gareki bc hes hot and i love tsundere boys
> as famous as toradora is ive never actually completed the anime or manga ?? wow @_@



you

but anime-wise that's a hard question. i love most tsunderes. i have to choose one, i'd probably say taiga from toradora or kagami from lucky star.


----------



## lizzyrose

I've not watched many.. but my favourite would probably be Ouran highschool host club :3 Wish they'd done more episodes though D;


----------



## Midoriya

ForgottenT said:


> SAO?s probably my fav anime, yeah there?s action in it.
> Especially the boss fights are pretty awesome




Okay, I'll be sure to start at episode one and watch it.


----------



## emeraldfox

Fruits basket is still my favorite :> besides that I suggest Angel beats


----------



## BellGreen

I just finished Kanon 2006 which was really great, if you were a fan of Clannad or Air, Kanon will be a great anime.

I still didn't get around to Little Busters! yet, I think I'll watch that before anything else. However, any recommendations?

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Okay, I'll be sure to start at episode one and watch it.



The second arc was pretty bad in my opinion.


----------



## Midoriya

BellBringerGreen said:


> I just finished Kanon 2006 which was really great, if you were a fan of Clannad or Air, Kanon will be a great anime.
> 
> I still didn't get around to Little Busters! yet, I think I'll watch that before anything else. However, any recommendations?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The second arc was pretty bad in my opinion.



I'll probably just end up watching the first


----------



## BellGreen

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'll probably just end up watching the first



Yeah, the Sword Art Online part of the series is the best. The Alfheim Online part was boring. It probably would have been a bit more interesting if they expanded on the characters a bit more.


----------



## radical6

Volvagia said:


> you


8)

*anyway DONT WATCH SAO DONT WATCH SAO *
sao sucks..........................
only eps 1-3 are good bc ur like HOLY CRAP THISD IS AMAZING then it gets so terrible after that. believe me. unless you want to watch a harem afterwards and another terrible damsel in distress anime then have fun with that


----------



## Isabella

I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about sao like I kind of want to watch it just to see what it's all about anyway..what's bad about it specifically? like the story line, characters?

also i'm watching madoka magica but i can't get hooked to it for some reason?? i'm only on like the 3rd episode and i'm bored of it


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Isabella said:


> I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about sao like I kind of want to watch it just to see what it's all about anyway..what's bad about it specifically? like the story line, characters?
> 
> also i'm watching madoka magica but i can't get hooked to it for some reason?? i'm only on like the 3rd episode and i'm bored of it



Madoka takes like eight episodes to get into. Trust me its kinda boring but SUDDENLY EVERYTHING MAKES SENSE ONCE YOU VIEW ONE EPISODE.

SAO I enjoyed but the second arc was a tad on the weak side, but still enjoyable to watch through.


----------



## Swiftstream

Isabella said:


> I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about sao like I kind of want to watch it just to see what it's all about anyway..what's bad about it specifically? like the story line, characters?
> 
> also i'm watching madoka magica but i can't get hooked to it for some reason?? i'm only on like the 3rd episode and i'm bored of it


Sword art online is REALLY good <3
I only watched the first episode, and it was pretty good. 

I strongly suggest Shugo chara and attack on titan.

AoT is SO GOOD!!!

The best way to see if it's good or not is to watch it yourself c;


----------



## puppy

i actually just watched madoka today after a while of refusing to watch it because i didnt like their chins
the style still bothers me a little, but i enjoyed it overall !!


----------



## radical6

Isabella said:


> I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about sao like I kind of want to watch it just to see what it's all about anyway..what's bad about it specifically? like the story line, characters?
> 
> also i'm watching madoka magica but i can't get hooked to it for some reason?? i'm only on like the 3rd episode and i'm bored of it



everything about SAO is terrible dont ever watch it . ever.
basically after ep 3 everything goes to hell. timeskips everywhere. for a while its like your average cartoon with the monster of the week. then you know the "hero" goes to beat up the monster and thats the end. also its like a miniharem as kirito gets a new girl fawning over him in each ep btw. its like that for like 6 episodes and then in the last ep it suddenly jumps to the end and blahblahblah

then the 2nd arc is terribl.e just terrible. i cant explain it other than its another cheesy harem with a god dang damsel in distress again.

overall the animation is great and the plot sounds really good but it isnt. the characters suck and make me wanna cry.


----------



## Swiftstream

puppy said:


> i actually just watched madoka today after a while of refusing to watch it because i didnt like their chins
> the style still bothers me a little, but i enjoyed it overall !!


haha true!

their faces look kinda like deformed pancakes x3


----------



## Isabella

Swiftstream said:


> Sword art online is REALLY good <3
> I only watched the first episode, and it was pretty good.
> 
> I strongly suggest Shugo chara and attack on titan.
> 
> AoT is SO GOOD!!!
> 
> The best way to see if it's good or not is to watch it yourself c;



yeah i already watched aot and agreed its really good. seems like everyone i know has watched it lol. how come you only watched just one episode and not the rest?



puppy said:


> i actually just watched madoka today after a while of refusing to watch it because i didnt like their chins
> the style still bothers me a little, but i enjoyed it overall !!



i kind of refused to watch it too cause i'm not really that into the fantasy type genre but i wanted to give it a try. i'm not a huge fan of the art style either.


----------



## Swiftstream

Isabella said:


> yeah i already watched aot and agreed its really good. seems like everyone i know has watched it lol. how come you only watched just one episode and not the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> i kind of refused to watch it too cause i'm not really that into the fantasy type genre but i wanted to give it a try. i'm not a huge fan of the art style either.



I only watched one episode because i never got the time to watch any more 

With the time i did have i finished AoT and Shugo chara..
It's on my list of "anime to watch"


----------



## Isabella

tsundere said:


> everything about SAO is terrible dont ever watch it . ever.
> basically after ep 3 everything goes to hell. timeskips everywhere. for a while its like your average cartoon with the monster of the week. then you know the "hero" goes to beat up the monster and thats the end. also its like a miniharem as kirito gets a new girl fawning over him in each ep btw. its like that for like 6 episodes and then in the last ep it suddenly jumps to the end and blahblahblah
> 
> then the 2nd arc is terribl.e just terrible. i cant explain it other than its another cheesy harem with a god dang damsel in distress again.
> 
> overall the animation is great and the plot sounds really good but it isnt. the characters suck and make me wanna cry.



it sounds..ehhh... I mean if the characters suck i'd probably get pissed off at them and lose interest in the anime lol. I still feel like watching maybe just a few episodes to see how it is tho


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Isabella said:


> it sounds..ehhh... I mean if the characters suck i'd probably get pissed off at them and lose interest in the anime lol. I still feel like watching maybe just a few episodes to see how it is tho



Watch a few and decide from there. It's getting an extra episode too if that helps.


----------



## Lunie

Any new recommended anime?I have nothing to do right now :v


----------



## BellGreen

Lunie said:


> Any new recommended anime?I have nothing to do right now :v



Have you watched Clannad? It's a really great slice of life anime which WILL make you sad/happy. It's a really good anime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Watch a few and decide from there. It's getting an extra episode too if that helps.


I don't know, the second arc sucked so bad... The only good thing about the second arc was its opening theme


----------



## radical6

Lunie said:


> Any new recommended anime?I have nothing to do right now :v


*gatchaman crowds*
k project is pretty but the story sucked
i heard kyokai no kanata is really good and ive been wanting to watch it but ive been busy

also if you wanna watch a short anime thing little witch academia is really adorable.


----------



## Lunie

Popular anime like Clanned,Sword Art Online,etc have already been watched . I need something new or I may have to rewatch them


tsundere said:


> *gatchaman crowds*
> k project is pretty but the story sucked
> i heard kyokai no kanata is really good and ive been wanting to watch it but ive been busy
> 
> also if you wanna watch a short anime thing little witch academia is really adorable.



Ninja'd
I may try Kyokai no kanata . Thanks


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Lunie said:


> Any new recommended anime?I have nothing to do right now :v



Well I've been enjoying Golden Time and Kill la Kill, so I suppose I'd recommend those.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Kill la Kill, so I suppose I'd recommend those.



I second that.


----------



## Sheepish

Thirding Kill la Kill. It's just so much fun.


----------



## radical6

would watch kill la kill but the fanservice turns me off to the point that its disgusting


----------



## Gingersnap

i just finished neon genesis evangelion 
i need to find the movie with the real ending though...
MY LIFE IS OVER SHINJI IKRAI HAS RUINED IT


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> would watch kill la kill but the fanservice turns me off to the point that its disgusting



Fanservice on all sides.  And it's so ridiculous to the point where I'm not even sure its taking itself seriously.


----------



## Volvagia

how about kyoukai no kanata? the art and animation are really nice as well


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> how about kyoukai no kanata? the art and animation are really nice as well



I was watching it, but I'm just not into action anime. I kind of stopped at Episode 4. It was funny though.


----------



## Thunder

BellBringerGreen said:


> I was watching it, but I'm just not into action anime. I kind of stopped at Episode 4. It was funny though.



Just curious, but are you deterred completely by any sort of action? Or is it just a minor preference?


----------



## BellGreen

Thunder said:


> Just curious, but are you deterred completely by any sort of action? Or is it just a minor preference?



It's only minor. Puella Magi, I enjoyed which was filled with action. SAO was average. I guess there are some anime that I just don't like lol I'm picky when it comes to choosing an anime to watch.


----------



## puppy

im the opposite i like anime w/ action or i get bored
what throws me off of most anime is the style of art though


and the quality of their bishies


----------



## Swiftstream

OMG.

I just finished Madoka Magica. It was AMAZING <3

I was crying every other episode cuz it was so sad 

tho i do have to admit, it's kind of slow at developing


----------



## radical6

mhm i like anime that has characters that really pull me in. if its your same old same old then its gonna be hard for me to stick thru and watch it. that and im a manga person and anime takes me ages to watch


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Anime series that I am watching and enjoying this season (now airing in Japan): Coppelion, Diamond no Ace, Gingitsune, Kyoukai no Kanata, Hajime no Ippo (season 2), Kuroko no Basket (season 2), Hunter X Hunter, One Piece, Uchuu Kyoudai, Yowamushi Pedal, Toriko, Gifuu Doudou, Magi (season 2), Samurai Flamenco and Nagi no Asukara. This is my complete, up-to-date anime list. I've watched over 8,000 episodes of anime to date. When I hit 10,000, maybe in another 3 years, I'm going to celebrate. Or something.


----------



## Gingersnap

right now im watching the rebuilds of evangelion and loving them so
oh shinji ikari, how youve ruined my life in two days


----------



## Sheepish

CrankyCupcake said:


> Anime series that I am watching and enjoying this season (now airing in Japan): Coppelion, Diamond no Ace, Gingitsune, Kyoukai no Kanata, Hajime no Ippo (season 2), Kuroko no Basket (season 2), Hunter X Hunter, One Piece, Uchuu Kyoudai, Yowamushi Pedal, Toriko, Gifuu Doudou, Magi (season 2), Samurai Flamenco and Nagi no Asukara. This is my complete, up-to-date anime list. I've watched over 8,000 episodes of anime to date. When I hit 10,000, maybe in another 3 years, I'm going to celebrate. Or something.



I'm amazed that you can keep up with so many shows at once. I'm only following 6 this season, yet I've already fallen behind a few times.

How's Uchuu Kyoudai been lately? I stopped sometime around episode 30, and I just never got the urge to pick it up again. Not that I actively dropped it or anything; I really enjoyed what I watched. I'm just terrible at keeping up with longer shows.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Sheepish said:


> How's Uchuu Kyoudai been lately? I stopped sometime around episode 30, and I just never got the urge to pick it up again. Not that I actively dropped it or anything; I really enjoyed what I watched. I'm just terrible at keeping up with longer shows.



Last episode of Uchuu Kyoudai that I'd watched, just last week, was 80. It's still good for me, still interesting, so I'm still watching. I love the characters, especially the brothers. The current arc concerns mostly Hibito, which I enjoyed very much. I love long-running shows as long as they keep up the pace, keep the story interesting and keep developing the characters. Which isn't easy to do. A lot of series do lose steam after a while. And then there are those  that leave you wanting more even after they're done, such as Jinrui wa Suitaishima****a, Uchouten Kazoku and Psycho Pass.


----------



## nellycrossing

ah i have so much to watch >.< im up to date on attack on titan, im up to episode 9/12 for Another, and ive got mirai nikki, madoka magica and beyond the boundary on my watchlist gah im so busyyy


----------



## Diableos

I've got a whole list of anime I need to catch up on, seriously. I have so many people bugging me to watch Steins;Gate. I'll do it... eventually... maybe. Although I've been watching Samurai Flamenco and I love it! I really can't wait to see more of it and I only have a couple of problems with it. Also the opening song is so catchy. I love listening to it.


----------



## radical6

i hate anime with 1 letter titles like C and K like wtf i hate u both

C is ok it had a good idea but poorly executed 
?? meh

K is pretty but crappy plot and characters and the only reason ill watch the movie is cuz of the hottie yata


----------



## Zanessa

About Shingeki No Kyojin...



Spoiler



The only reason they have to fight is because the Colossal Titan broke the wall, right? So if the titan never came, would that mean they could've lived in those walls protected forever?


----------



## heichou

SnK ruined my life. In a good way. UwU

SIE SIND DAS ESSEN UND WIR DIE JAEGER


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ZanessaGaily said:


> About Shingeki No Kyojin...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason they have to fight is because the Colossal Titan broke the wall, right? So if the titan never came, would that mean they could've lived in those walls protected forever?



Possibly, but that's not taking into account overpopulation or sudden disease/famine.


----------



## Sheepish

CrankyCupcake said:


> Last episode of Uchuu Kyoudai that I'd watched, just last week, was 80. It's still good for me, still interesting, so I'm still watching. I love the characters, especially the brothers. The current arc concerns mostly Hibito, which I enjoyed very much. I love long-running shows as long as they keep up the pace, keep the story interesting and keep developing the characters. Which isn't easy to do. A lot of series do lose steam after a while. And then there are those  that leave you wanting more even after they're done, such as ... Uchouten Kazoku and Psycho Pass.


I'm glad to see that it hasn't lost its momentum, even after so long. While I absolutely love the cast of the show (I'm amazed how I've found every single character endearing in some way), the main thing holding me back from catching up is its fairly slow pacing, which I personally find difficult to marathon. 

I also see what you mean by the last part. Uchouten Kazoku was my favourite anime of last season, but I did feel there were some parts that still needed more exploration. I've heard that the novel has had a second volume released recently, so I'm hoping to see more of the series in anime form.



Diableos said:


> I've got a whole list of anime I need to catch up on, seriously. I have so many people bugging me to watch Steins;Gate. I'll do it... eventually... maybe. Although I've been watching Samurai Flamenco and I love it! I really can't wait to see more of it and I only have a couple of problems with it. Also the opening song is so catchy. I love listening to it.


Not to add to the list of people bugging you to get into Steins;Gate, but... it _is_ pretty great, haha.

And yes! Samurai Flamenco's been a lot of fun to watch so far. I prefer the ending song myself (I'm a sucker for bubblegum pop songs), but the opening is lovely as well.


----

Also, anyone else excited for the new Mushishi special? I was sad that the super secret project wasn't a second season, since there's still a lot of the manga to cover, but more Mushishi gets an instant thumbs up from me.


----------



## BellGreen

The Steins;Gate visual novel is being released soon, right?


----------



## radical6

*what is some good anime that isnt boring and doesnt have fanservice in my face every 10 mins*


----------



## Stargazer741

tsundere said:


> *what is some good anime that isnt boring and doesnt have fanservice in my face every 10 mins*



Get yourself a jojob, and watch the JoJo's Bizarre Adventure anime for your dose of poses, fights, and buffmuscles mchugepeople.


----------



## Thunder

I watched the first episode of Samurai Flamenco, made me hungry for curry.

that aside though, it was not bad.


----------



## Keeleyjayde

i strongly recommend clannad, hetalia , yumiero pasisterssie <--- the wrong spell, tamako market


----------



## Thunder

so



Spoiler: latest samurai flamenco episode



did that episode really go from using tape to stop a low-life thug to a giant gorilla beheading cops with a guillotine inside it's belly?


----------



## Dr J

If you've seen it, my current avatar should tell you what I'm watching right now(sadly, it's close to the end.. AND I DON'T WANT IT TO END!!)



Spoiler



Fairy Tail


----------



## Horus

Jinjiro said:


> If you've seen it, my current avatar should tell you what I'm watching right now(sadly, it's close to the end.. AND I DON'T WANT IT TO END!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Tail



Though I don't know what you see in that show, it only stops to let the Manga get farther or something.




			
				Some important dude said:
			
		

> "A magazine and manga author Hiro Mashima are both announcing that the Fairy Tail anime is set to return. Mashima Tweeted on July 11th "I will start the sequel of the anime."
> 
> "Fairy Tail" will be relaunched according to creator Hiro Mashima (Rave Master). The anime adaptation of the manga ended in March while the print story continued on with the exploits of Natsu, Gray, Lucy, Erza and the rest of the Fairy Tail Guild. Taking to twitter, Hiro has confirmed that the show is indeed continuing in a sequel series. No word yet on when these new episodes will air or whether the original creative team from A-1 Pictures and Satelight will return but new episodes are definitely on the way."
> Read more at http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=636613#MQ2FCyFmda6DTz4v.99


----------



## radical6

*fairy tail is horrible and should never come back*. i cantg believe i wasted my life watching the anime. i cant believe i read like 320 chapters of the manga. those are hours ill never get back


----------



## Sheepish

Thunder said:


> so
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: latest samurai flamenco episode
> 
> 
> 
> did that episode really go from using tape to stop a low-life thug to a giant gorilla beheading cops with a guillotine inside it's belly?





Spoiler: Samurai Flamenco ep 7



Yes. Yes it did.

I really didn't expect such a sudden turn.
Though I'll admit that this was the sort of stuff I thought the show was going to be about in the first place; an actual super hero fighting actual villains...


----------



## goey0614

I like Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day very very much~~~


----------



## Kip

Pokemon X & Y is actually pretty good so far. The fighting is SO much better especially since they've ditched the over used speedline backgrounds

Kyokai no Kanata is pretty interesting as well.


Hunter X Hunter (2011), One Piece, & Naruto Shippuden are my favorites that are airing at the moment though.


----------



## Zanessa

goey0614 said:


> I like Anohana: The Flower We Saw That Day very very much~~~



OMG
-starts crying again-


----------



## Volvagia

omg. the third madoka movie what



Spoiler: pmmm: rebellion spoilers



i mean even if it IS madoka magica we're talking about i hoped that they would finally get their happy ending
but no homura has to turn into a devil?? 
now we know that homura did love madoka for real but at what cost
they'll never be together now 
):


----------



## Thunder

Sheepish said:


> Spoiler: Samurai Flamenco ep 7
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Yes it did.
> 
> I really didn't expect such a sudden turn.
> Though I'll admit that this was the sort of stuff I thought the show was going to be about in the first place; an actual super hero fighting actual villains...





Spoiler



Yeah, I was expecting mechs or something like that, lol

I think I'm gonna miss the... realistic kind of vibe, but I'm interested to see where it goes.


----------



## waddict

I need to watch the Madoka movie @_@
Anyways, have you guys seen Non Non Biyori?
It's hillarious :3
You guys should definitely watch it, no matter how boring it sounds.
And it's not another Lucky Star.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Finished Death Note. Crying like ****...
I had watched half last year and finished today...
I will be depressed for a week probably now-_-. But
That was the best/worst ending ever!!!


----------



## BellGreen

Just finished watching Kids on the Slope. It was a really good anime!


----------



## cannedcommunism

Does the Avatar series count? I just started watching that sequel to The Last Airbender, and I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## Kip

It's not an anime but it could be included i think :>


----------



## Isabella

i started watching hunter x hunter yesterday; it's really good so far!


----------



## Lauren

I don't really watch anime, I did just finished re watching Mew Mew Power, if anyone has any suggestions please tell me!


----------



## BellGreen

Lauren said:


> I don't really watch anime, I did just finished re watching Mew Mew Power, if anyone has any suggestions please tell me!



Watch Clannad, it's amazing and I don't think any anime is better than it.


----------



## Lauren

BellBringerGreen said:


> Watch Clannad, it's amazing and I don't think any anime is better than it.



I'll give it a look, thanks.


----------



## Isabella

Lauren said:


> I don't really watch anime, I did just finished re watching Mew Mew Power, if anyone has any suggestions please tell me!



sailor moon  and like previously suggested clannad is reallyyy good


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Crunchyroll has their All Access Membership on sale for $70 + $15 store credit, instead of the usual $100 (or $150? I haven't looked since they added manga). So you get to see everything right away after once they hit the website and you support legal means of viewing anime.


----------



## radical6

Lauren said:


> I don't really watch anime, I did just finished re watching Mew Mew Power, if anyone has any suggestions please tell me!


never watched that but you should try madoka because . madoka magica is great. it looks like a cute magical girl anime but underneath its hiding something ok

also tsuirtrama (or however its spelled im too lazy to look it up) is a cute anime about friendship between 4 boys. havent finished it, but i will someday. 

if you want something dark and weird you could try aku no hana if youre not turned off by its art style

anyway im finally gonna go watch kyokai no kanata. been meaning to watch it ever since i saw the previews for it but never got a chance.


----------



## BellGreen

I liked Madoka Magica as well! I didn't like the ending though :/


----------



## radical6

BellBringerGreen said:


> I liked Madoka Magica as well! I didn't like the ending though :/


i thought the ending was the best way to end it tbh

also ive been watching knk straight for like 3 hours oh my god I LOVE MIRAI!! MIRAI AND MITSUKI ARE GAY AND THEY ARE IN LOVE AND NOTHIG WILL CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE everyone is SOOO CUTE


----------



## rosiekitty405

I'm watching Inuashya. I am trying to get into it but I can't seem too :/.
So my back up if Inuashya doesn't work out is probably Madoka Magica since we are on the topic of it .
I watched 5 episodes but never watched anymore...


----------



## radical6

rosiekitty405 said:


> I'm watching Inuashya. I am trying to get into it but I can't seem too :/.
> So my back up if Inuashya doesn't work out is probably Madoka Magica since we are on the topic of it .
> I watched 5 episodes but never watched anymore...



inysuahahaha looks bad. finish madoka. finish it.

everyone watch knk if u havent now bc ur missing out on sooo much.... mirai is a queen 
also i gotta check out magi's second season. how far is it into the manga? if anyone is even watching it.


----------



## Sheepish

tsundere said:


> also i gotta check out magi's second season. how far is it into the manga? if anyone is even watching it.


The latest episode covered the part where Aladdin first enters Magnostadt.


----------



## puppy

im starting to watch moribito: guardian of the spirit
i saw some eps when it was on adult swim and it seemed interesting???


----------



## Psydye

Checking out Soul Eater....on episode 7 right now...of season 1.


----------



## radical6

someone talk to me about zetsuen no tempest
or more importantly, our goddess fuwa aika


----------



## Lauren

Right well I've nearly finished Clannad so i now have

-Mew Mew Power 
-Clannad
-Clannad after story 

anymore I should watch?


----------



## unravel

Starting to dislike anime well (not 100% just 40%) maybe because how they talk and sing now I find it weird. ewe;


----------



## Lauren

tsundere said:


> never watched that but you should try madoka because . madoka magica is great. it looks like a cute magical girl anime but underneath its hiding something ok
> 
> also tsuirtrama (or however its spelled im too lazy to look it up) is a cute anime about friendship between 4 boys. havent finished it, but i will someday.
> 
> if you want something dark and weird you could try aku no hana if youre not turned off by its art style
> 
> anyway im finally gonna go watch kyokai no kanata. been meaning to watch it ever since i saw the previews for it but never got a chance.



I'll give them a try!


----------



## Seafang12309

Sword Art Online,Souk Eater,One Peice,Bleach,Vampire Knight,Lucky Star,Tokyo Mew mew,Pokemon,Dengeki Daisy,and Fruits Basket. Yes I watch ALL of these


----------



## tamagotchi

Right now I'm trying to finish up Bakemonogatari. I finished up Dangan Ronpa and season 1 of Shingeki no Kyojin. Also waiting on my second season of Free! Iwatobi Swim Club.. hnngh

And I finally finished Rabbit DOUBT!. uvu


----------



## SockHead

Akira is playing on Toonami this Saturday (Cartoon Network at Midnight) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Sailor Moon

My favorite anime has to be Sailor Moon but a close second is Princess Tutu.


----------



## puppy

i like kyoukai no kanata a lot and i recommend it


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> i like kyoukai no kanata a lot and i recommend it



KNK IS SUPER CUTE!!!
ALSO EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ AKAME GA KILL!/KIRU OKAY ITS THE GREATEST MANGA EVER 
its rly bloody and gorey tho so dont read if ur triggered by tht !!!
but anyone dies. there is no plot armor. so many people die. i cry. 
and the villains are reaaaally sick. read it pleasre

View attachment 19335
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! GATCHAMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS STUFF DESERVES LIKE 20 SEASONS??????????????????? HECK YEAH!!!! i want spring to come. just. for gatchaman. literally.

Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei looks okay. read the manga for a bit, got bored tho before it went anywhere.

Tokyo ESP looks super cute.

so excigted for gatcha


----------



## waddict

Has anyone in here seen Non Non Biyori? It sounds pretty boring but it's actually pretty good. Even the theme song is great and I hate nano.RIPE. Also, am I weird for thinking KnK is boring? I just don't find the appeal in it. I would go as far as saying that KnK is Kyoto Animation's worst work.


----------



## oZ0NED 0UTo

Samurai Flamenco has been my favorite show this season. I'm also watching Nagi no Asukara, Kill la Kill, Golden Time, and Log Horizon (behind like two episodes with that one). 

Enjoying this season way more than the last.


----------



## orangepeanut

Watching Mushishi. The art direction is really good, each episode has an interesting story and the opening song is beautiful so it's one of my favourites!


----------



## Sheepish

orangepeanut said:


> Watching Mushishi. The art direction is really good, each episode has an interesting story and the opening song is beautiful so it's one of my favourites!



Mushishi's fantastic; it's definitely one of my favourites.
Have you heard about the upcoming hour-long special?


----------



## Blu Rose

Let's see... Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto, Pok?mon, SoulEater, and Spirited Away (Movie).

I absolutely love Spirited Away, with Full Metal Alchemist a close second.


----------



## radical6

i watched all 10 episodes of klk in a day and i hate myself


----------



## ItachiKouyou

These days, I'm watching NANA with my husband! It's pretty good ;w;


----------



## radical6

ItachiKouyou said:


> These days, I'm watching NANA with my husband! It's pretty good ;w;


read the manga for a bit, havent finished. it looks ok from what i read


----------



## Saranghae

I've only seen Ouran HSHC, K-On!, Attack on Titan, and Fruits Basket. For movies, everything Studio Ghibli is amazing!


----------



## orangepeanut

Sheepish said:


> Mushishi's fantastic; it's definitely one of my favourites.
> Have you heard about the upcoming hour-long special?



Oh wow, no I hadn't! Looks like I have something nice to look forward to in January! Haha. Thanks for the heads up 

Pretty excited for Space Dandy too. I bet the soundtrack is gonna be great.


----------



## ForgottenT

I watched all the current episodes of I Couldn’t Become a Hero, So I Reluctantly Decided to Get a Job. In one day, it?s awesome.


----------



## Peoki

Just bought another pair of tickets for this Sunday's showing of Madoka Magica: Rebellion. 
Hoping to get Sayaka/Kyouko's autographed board this time.


----------



## BellGreen

Peoki said:


> Just bought another pair of tickets for this Sunday's showing of Madoka Magica: Rebellion.
> Hoping to get Sayaka/Kyouko's autographed board this time.



I have no theatre close to me that's showing Rebellion 
Should i watch the first two? They look kind of like remakes of the anime.


----------



## Peoki

BellBringerGreen said:


> I have no theatre close to me that's showing Rebellion
> Should i watch the first two? They look kind of like remakes of the anime.


Both movies were recaps of the series with improved detail. Pretty much the exact same otherwise.


----------



## radical6

Peoki said:


> Just bought another pair of tickets for this Sunday's showing of Madoka Magica: Rebellion.
> Hoping to get Sayaka/Kyouko's autographed board this time.



OMG!! lucky!!
i know theres one in seattle but i dont think anyone wants to drive me there for an anime movie lmao


----------



## BellGreen

I found a city not so far from me that's playing Rebellion, I hope I can watch it, it looks amazing.
Will you be able to choose between sub or dub? It seems like the case in popular cities.


----------



## Volvagia

Peoki said:


> Just bought another pair of tickets for this Sunday's showing of Madoka Magica: Rebellion.
> Hoping to get Sayaka/Kyouko's autographed board this time.



lucky! there's a theatre nearby that's playing it but 1, no one will wanna go with me and 2, i already watched it since i couldn't wait ):


----------



## Peoki

BellBringerGreen said:


> I found a city not so far from me that's playing Rebellion, I hope I can watch it, it looks amazing.
> Will you be able to choose between sub or dub? It seems like the case in popular cities.


It might be different for each location; my city had Japanese audio with subtitles, and there was only one theater room booked for the movie. 



tsundere said:


> OMG!! lucky!!
> i know theres one in seattle but i dont think anyone wants to drive me there for an anime movie lmao





Volvagia said:


> lucky! there's a theatre nearby that's playing it but 1, no one will wanna go with me and 2, i already watched it since i couldn't wait ):


Aw. I would take you two with me if distance wasn't an issue. 
I went to the show last night, and after some speculating and interpretations, I realized it's one of those things you have to watch again with another perspective to better understand the intent of Gen Urobuchi's story and themes. And I want another card, so there's that too. :T


----------



## BellGreen

My theatre description states both English and Japanese casts, so I hope you can choose. I want to experience the dub.


----------



## Peoki

BellBringerGreen said:


> My theatre description states both English and Japanese casts, so I hope you can choose. I want to experience the dub.



Hm, that seems likely as my theater had only the Japanese cast listed. Perhaps you can give them a call to double check.


----------



## Sheepish

orangepeanut said:


> Oh wow, no I hadn't! Looks like I have something nice to look forward to in January! Haha. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Pretty excited for Space Dandy too. I bet the soundtrack is gonna be great.


No problem! They initially announced it as a 'top secret project', and part of me was holding out for a second season, but this is good too, haha.

Space Dandy certainly seems interesting, though I haven't really seen much of it outside of the very first trailer.



Peoki said:


> Just bought another pair of tickets for this Sunday's showing of Madoka Magica: Rebellion.
> Hoping to get Sayaka/Kyouko's autographed board this time.



I'll admit that I've completely forgot that the movie was even a thing.
Partly since I didn't expect my local cinema to actually show it. Bit late for me now, since I won't be around for the next screening, gah.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock

Attack on Titan needs to come backkkkkkkkkkk.....


----------



## radical6

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Attack on Titan needs to come backkkkkkkkkkk.....



snk sucks and doesnt need to return


----------



## Zeiro

tsundere said:


> snk sucks and doesnt need to return


bless you


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> snk sucks and doesnt need to return









I thought about going to see the Madoka movie, but then decided that A) probably no one would go with me and B) I'll just read up on the minor changes.


----------



## Peoki

Tom said:


> I thought about going to see the Madoka movie, but then decided that A) probably no one would go with me and B) I'll just read up on the minor changes.


If anything, Rebellion (Part 3) is the movie you'll want to watch. It's a continuation from the series; 



Spoiler



new timeline starts and goes straight into new content.


 I definitely recommend seeing it in theaters if they've scheduled a showing in your city.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> I thought about going to see the Madoka movie, but then decided that A) probably no one would go with me and B) I'll just read up on the minor changes.



why are u posting a video about urself!!

see it with me (8
really tho i was soo excited for it and i see people on my dash talk about it and im so upset i wanna see !!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Most recent few anime I watched were pretty meh. I need to find a good anime to wash them out of my system. I watched Hyperdimension Neptunia. I forced myself to watch the whole thing, but didn't care for it. I've never played any of the games though, so maybe I just didn't get as much out of it as a result. I also watched the first 4 episodes of Polyphonica Crimson S. I liked the original Polyphonica, but this one I hated. I couldn't force myself to finish watching the rest.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock

tsundere said:


> snk sucks and doesnt need to return



Aw, why.. I am curious why you feel that way x.x


----------



## BellGreen

ALL of the theatres at least only an hour away, are all sold out. There's one cinema in California but it's 18 hours away. I don't think i'd go ride 18 hours just to watch a movie ;-;
Plus, my theatre states both Japanese and English casts, but next to the English Cast name, it said "TV Show." I assume the movie isn't even dubbed yet.


----------



## Peoki

BellBringerGreen said:


> ALL of the theatres at least only an hour away, are all sold out. There's one cinema in California but it's 18 hours away. I don't think i'd go ride 18 hours just to watch a movie ;-;
> Plus, my theatre states both Japanese and English casts, but next to the English Cast name, it said "TV Show." I assume the movie isn't even dubbed yet.


That's too bad . I pre-ordered my tickets as soon as they went up in November. I wasn't expecting to find tickets for the second showing because the cinema's main page said they were sold out, but I checked their mobile version and oddly enough I was able to purchase tickets through that. I'll be driving an hour on icy roads ._.'

There's a decent camrip if you don't want to wait for the BD release. Avoid Rebellion spoilers if you're planning to watch! It's much more enjoyable 

Anyone here watch Miss Monochrome? The animation is very crisp and clean. I found the series to be quite comical with the 3 minutes we're given.


----------



## Itachi

I'm currently watching Trigun (first time watching it) and I guess I'm currently watching Naruto Shippuden because I watch the new episode ever week (I'm caught up with the manga though) Going to start watching Hunter x Hunter after I'm done with Trigun.

My favorites:
1. Naruto/Naruto shippuden (When it comes to the manga/anime as a whole, It's the best)
2. Death Note
3. Ergo Proxy (Re-l PLEASE MARRY ME)
4. Vampire Knight
5. DBZ
6. Samurai Champloo
7. Cowboy Bebop
8. Attack on titan ("Attack on Titan needs to come backkkkkkkkkkk.....")
9. High school of the Dead
10. School Days
11. Sailor Moon
12. Og Pokemon <3

I need to finish Code Geass, FMA, Hellsing, Psycho-Pass...SO MANY ANIMES SO LITTLE TIME...

Also I love every single Studio Ghibli movie. Top 3: Howls Moving Castle, Spirited Away, Princess Monoke


----------



## radical6

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Aw, why.. I am curious why you feel that way x.x



i dont really hate it, but i dont think its THAT good. it was good in the beginning but i got bored later on. that and the author is a huge gross racist so that made me dislike it more. 
and the fandom is kinda annoying (srry)


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> snk sucks and doesnt need to return



how much of the manga did you read again


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> how much of the manga did you read again


according to my mangalist, up to ch 49

i got bored afterwards and it updates so slow and there are better manga/anime tht deserves the fame !! ):


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> according to my mangalist, up to ch 49
> 
> i got bored afterwards and it updates so slow and there are better manga/anime tht deserves the fame !! ):



So you've been keeping up with SnK at least.  It's on like chapter 53. 

And all fandoms are annoying.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> So you've been keeping up with SnK at least.  It's on like chapter 53.
> 
> And all fandoms are annoying.



but..the snk fandom is MORE annoying than the homestuck and dangan ronpa fandoms combined 

there are l ike...better shounen manga..like..magi..magi is the best...and akame ga kill...yeah.....and horimiya ..but horimiya is romance..but its cute...so who cares


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> but..the snk fandom is MORE annoying than the homestuck and dangan ronpa fandoms combined
> 
> there are l ike...better shounen manga..like..magi..magi is the best...and akame ga kill...yeah.....and horimiya ..but horimiya is romance..but its cute...so who cares



No I'm pretty sure Homestuck is more annoying. It's the one thing I see everywhere no matter where I go.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> No I'm pretty sure Homestuck is more annoying. It's the one thing I see everywhere no matter where I go.



i WAS IN THE HOMESTUCK FANDOM FOR A YEAR AND I KNOW HOW ANNOYING IT IS THEY DID SOoooOo much DUMB STUFF but the homestuck fandom is pretty much dead now anyway

the dr fandom isnt as bad but theyre still pretty gross now

but snk is the most popular and the most annoying!!


----------



## Zanessa

Just saw the OVA Ilse's Notebook: http://soulskill.com/watching/shingeki-no-kyojin-ilses-notebook-ova/

Crying so darn hard. I'm gonna miss SnK while it's gone. (And it's not that it's sad, but I won't be seeing anything new for a long time and *that* makes me sad.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Attack on Titan needs to come backkkkkkkkkkk.....



It really does.


----------



## Akikitsune

Does anyone watch kill la kill? Is it any good?


----------



## radical6

Akikitsune said:


> Does anyone watch kill la kill? Is it any good?



ayeee severa
i really hated kill la kill but then i gave it a try and watched 10 eps in one day

one of the biggest reasons why i cant save i love it is because of all the fanservice. its always in your face (dunno why i hate fanservice but i love panty and stocking lmao) but its really annoying. otherwise, ryuko is a cutie


----------



## mob

I like FMA:B, Shingeki No Kyojin, FLCL, Cowboy Beebop, Wolf's Rain, and?? I'm not sure

Im just beginning to read/ watch bleach. lol


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock

tsundere said:


> ayeee severa
> i really hated kill la kill but then i gave it a try and watched 10 eps in one day
> 
> one of the biggest reasons why i cant save i love it is because of all the fanservice. its always in your face (dunno why i hate fanservice but i love panty and stocking lmao) but its really annoying. otherwise, ryuko is a cutie



Kill la Kill is so awesome~ can't wait for the next episode O.O omgggg

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Just saw the OVA Ilse's Notebook: http://soulskill.com/watching/shingeki-no-kyojin-ilses-notebook-ova/
> 
> Crying so darn hard. I'm gonna miss SnK while it's gone. (And it's not that it's sad, but I won't be seeing anything new for a long time and *that* makes me sad.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It really does.



That you for agreeing with me [: 

It's such an epic anime~ I ♥ it.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Just watched Tokyo Godfathers on netflix, it was really good.


----------



## Hype

Favorites: Fullmetal Alchemist, Shingeki no Kyojin, Squid Girl, Watamote
Currently watching: Squid Girl and Gurren Lagann


----------



## radical6

READ OYASUMI PUNPUN ITD THE BEST MANGA EVER ITS SO DEEP ITS JUST. REALLY GOOD. ABOUT A BOY GROWING UP . AND IT MAKES YOU THINK JUST READ A FEW CHAPTERS its one of those rly deep manga tht messes up ur brain man (i cried over it this morning FRICK0


----------



## Volvagia

tsundere said:


> READ OYASUMI PUNPUN ITD THE BEST MANGA EVER ITS SO DEEP ITS JUST. REALLY GOOD. ABOUT A BOY GROWING UP . AND IT MAKES YOU THINK JUST READ A FEW CHAPTERS its one of those rly deep manga tht messes up ur brain man (i cried over it this morning FRICK0



i started reading that a few days ago and its good
but why is the main character drawn like that and not as a human


----------



## Akikitsune

tsundere said:


> ayeee severa
> i really hated kill la kill but then i gave it a try and watched 10 eps in one day
> 
> one of the biggest reasons why i cant save i love it is because of all the fanservice. its always in your face (dunno why i hate fanservice but i love panty and stocking lmao) but its really annoying. otherwise, ryuko is a cutie


 
Severa's the bessttt
I think I'll give it a go then, fanservice doesn't bother me too badly unless it's to an extreme


----------



## radical6

Volvagia said:


> i started reading that a few days ago and its good
> but why is the main character drawn like that and not as a human




i personally like how punpun and his family are drawn. its..different than having people. idk.


----------



## Wish

is there a reason why punpun is suddenly getting popular? im just wondering because I've known about it for a long time and no one has said anything and suddenly it's all over tumblr


----------



## BellGreen

Wish said:


> is there a reason why punpun is suddenly getting popular? im just wondering because I've known about it for a long time and no one has said anything and suddenly it's all over tumblr



Searched the author up, he expressed interest in "gender surgery" (google it) recently, and his next work may be about transgender problems.


----------



## radical6

Wish said:


> is there a reason why punpun is suddenly getting popular? im just wondering because I've known about it for a long time and no one has said anything and suddenly it's all over tumblr



i started reading punpun a year ago before it got popular but i forgot about it. i saw it on my dash so im like mmm i need to finish it. idk it was quite popular before it blew up on tumblr but i think its because people started posting mangacaps of punpun and everyone was like woaaah whats that manga? that and some popular people love punpun so yeah



BellBringerGreen said:


> Searched the author up, he expressed interest in "gender surgery" (google it) recently, and his next work may be about transgender problems.



(isnt the author trans? then you should use she pronouns..) but yeah im excited for her next work.


----------



## BellGreen

I just finished Puella Magi Madoka Magica the Movie - Part 3: Rebellion.

I think it's one of those movies where I'll have to rewatch it.

That post scene though...


----------



## ItachiKouyou

BellBringerGreen said:


> I just finished Puella Magi Madoka Magica the Movie - Part 3: Rebellion.
> 
> I think it's one of those movies where I'll have to rewatch it.
> 
> That post scene though...


Oh I went too! It's really good! It's too bad the quality wasn't good enough at my movie theater. ;w;
I definitely need to watch it again too!


----------



## BellGreen

I actually watched a cam rip (sorry Madoka fans.. I just can't ride in a car for 18 hours just to watch two hours.) and it was off centered. So off centered I felt uncomfortable lol. At least everyone was quiet so i could hear properly. I think I'll watch it in a theater some time.
I think the movie had too much battle scenes, I would have liked more scenes about their lives in general but I guess it's good. You can only make a movie so long. I'll watch it again because there were so much thoughts that I had.
I still think Kyubey is creepy, at least he didn't get too much screen time.


----------



## Volvagia

okay so i'm up to date on punpun now
and literally what


Spoiler



(so im guessing no one in this story is actually good, everyone has their own problems and stuff)
um wow i did not expect punpun to actually strangle aiko's mom?? i didnt like her but still-


----------



## ForgottenT

If anyone wants a Crunchyroll Guest pass I have 2. 

XVXTX7QBGAE
RXYFCN8CEXS


----------



## Leanne

I watched Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni recently and it was great. To be honest, I don't really like stuff with a lot of blood and I'm a bit sensitive when it comes to it (Higurashi cross the line of what was graphically accepted for me more than once x.O), but after everything starts making sense and having a happy ending, I loved it. It left me like a baby hahaha.


----------



## puppy

i started guilty crown and it seems cool so im going to take up watching it

also finished sword art online.... its like a .hack// ripoff except .hack// didnt make me want to gag half the time..


----------



## Meira

I'm currently watching Kuroko no Basuke
My favorite anime for this year is Attack on Titan. 
Mikasa. 'nuff said c:


----------



## Yosbones

I am reading the manga for Fairy tail
My favorite anime is Ao no exorcist


----------



## kasane

Hello fellow otakus! XD
I'm recently watching 07 Ghost, it has some humor and drama/tragic in it as well. 
My favourite ones include Hellsing, Mirai Nikki, Death Note, Shingeki no Kyojin, Reborn!, Deadman Wonderland and Corpse Party. 
My favourite character is definitely Akise Aru... >//3//<
Although I have to admit Corpse Party and Umineko's music is really good in their respective visual novel/game


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Zanessa

I just finished Another..
Wow..


----------



## Soot Sprite

the horror/psych ones are my favorite:3 my all time favorites are Deadman and Wonderland and Marai Nikki


----------



## radical6

i love kyousougiga it made me cry and koto and myoue and me are in a relationship


----------



## BellGreen

I finished the main 13 episodes of Kokoro Connect, it was really good! I'm looking forward to the last four.


----------



## kasane

Kyoko said:


> the horror/psych ones are my favorite:3 my all time favorites are Deadman and Wonderland and Marai Nikki



:'D I found someone who is interested as the same genres as me! *happy tears*
My friends think I'm weird watching horror/gore Animes. I just love them OwO
[*High five for Deadman Wonderland and Mirai Nikki* Too bad that there won't be a likely (or 0) chance of Season 2 of Deadman Wonderland ;_;


----------



## waddict

Has anyone heard the Kill la Kill OST yet? It is absolutely amazing. Wait, that was a lie. I'm sorry. It's disappointing.
There's only like a few good songs, and there's absolutely no japanese words on the album, just one song in German and a few others in Engrish. Although one of the songs was pretty hilarious. Heh.And they ruined Don't Lose Your Way with rap ;~;


----------



## Leanne

waddict said:


> Has anyone heard the Kill la Kill OST yet? It is absolutely amazing. Wait, that was a lie. I'm sorry. It's disappointing.
> There's only like a few good songs, and there's absolutely no japanese words on the album, just one song in German and a few others in Engrish. Although one of the songs was pretty hilarious. Heh.And they ruined Don't Lose Your Way with rap ;~;



I'm not watching Kill LA Kill (I don't like watching stuff as it airs... I'm too impatient hahaha) but I have heard the OST is amazing and that it was composed by the same person who composed the Attack on Titan soundtrack... And that on itself is enough to make me drool over it! O:

The Attack On Titan OST has songs by Linked Horizon, which is a side project for Revo, the leader of Sound Horizon. Sound Horizon is one of my absolute bands ever so I'm probably being biased here, but both OPs of Attack on Titan absolutely blew my mind! I love it how they are in German, and how energetic they are and the musical quality in them (but it looks like the songs themselves didn't have a good mix... but that's a different story for another time!).

I don't know if Kill LA Kill has any Linked Horizon songs hahaha, but that's the first thing I thought when you mentioned German in them. Still, I'm dying to listen to that OST and to watch the Anime JUST because the OST was composed by the same guy of Attack on Titan (which isn't Revo, but still a great composer!)

Hopefully I won't be disappointed. x.X I usually keep my expectations high when it comes to music.


----------



## Cou

Shame on me no-ow I haven't watched any anime this season wow

Besides the ongoing series I've been keeping up with (One Piece, etc.)

Any good ones?


----------



## BubbleRadius

Leanne said:


> I'm not watching Kill LA Kill (I don't like watching stuff as it airs... I'm too impatient hahaha) but I have heard the OST is amazing and that it was composed by the same person who composed the Attack on Titan soundtrack... And that on itself is enough to make me drool over it! O:
> 
> The Attack On Titan OST has songs by Linked Horizon, which is a side project for Revo, the leader of Sound Horizon. Sound Horizon is one of my absolute bands ever so I'm probably being biased here, but both OPs of Attack on Titan absolutely blew my mind! I love it how they are in German, and how energetic they are and the musical quality in them (but it looks like the songs themselves didn't have a good mix... but that's a different story for another time!).
> 
> I don't know if Kill LA Kill has any Linked Horizon songs hahaha, but that's the first thing I thought when you mentioned German in them. Still, I'm dying to listen to that OST and to watch the Anime JUST because the OST was composed by the same guy of Attack on Titan (which isn't Revo, but still a great composer!)
> 
> Hopefully I won't be disappointed. x.X I usually keep my expectations high when it comes to music.



I love you're signature photo =D mainly because I know where its from ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just finished watching dangan ronpa which is a pretty awesome anime ^^
I also like one piece, bleach, higurashi and others that are too long to be listed :3


----------



## Lauren

I'm currently watching Kanon!


----------



## cIementine

I'm watching an anime called ToraDora :3


----------



## Amyy

Lauren said:


> I'm currently watching Kanon!



i didnt like it D:


----------



## Amnesia

MayorAvalon said:


> I'm watching an anime called ToraDora :3



Toradora's good o:
I love Taiga * ^ *


----------



## Hot

Just finished _ToraDora!_ and _RWBY_. Considering that I've already watched most of the Anime on CR, I'm rewatching _好きっていいなよ。好きっていいなよ(Say "I Love You")_.


----------



## BubbleRadius

I watched toradora! Its an okay anime I guess.


----------



## Cou

MayorAvalon said:


> I'm watching an anime called ToraDora :3



SO ADORABLE ANIME, REALLY. Oh my gosh... you're making me wanna re-watch it *y*


----------



## BellGreen

Cold said:


> Just finished _ToraDora!_ and _RWBY_. Considering that I've already watched most of the Anime on CR, I'm rewatching _好きっていいなよ。好きっていいなよ(Say "I Love You")_.



I love Say I Love You! I want to get the new English Dub really bad :/


----------



## Cou

Say I Love You is great. So realistic and I ended up liking _all_ the characters.


----------



## radical6

say i love you is boring. i read the manga (i dropped it around 40 chapters  i think?) and i dropped the anime after 2 eps. everyone is so ..boring. mei (is that her name) is okay but everyone else is meh

really though everyone needs to watch kyousougiga. please just watch it. its kinda confusing if you watch ep 0 tho. but when you get to ep 1 it makes sooo much more sense. its a really cute anime and koto and myoue are my favorite characters heh. i plan to watch the old movie soon though because i need more aaaaa,, 

also idk but i can like..never watch old anime. i just hate the art style. same goes for manga. if it has the art style like Air/Special A/ has then no way am i touching that oh my god.

glad to see lots of horimiya icons/sigs tho. one of my favorite manga after magi and tomodachi no hanashi(go read that too if you want a cute short story about friendship lmao)


----------



## Leanne

Ahaha I have troubles watching old anime too. ^^; And because of the art style!

My favorite anime is kinda old. I think Card Captor Sakura started airing in 1999? That's too old for me but I actually love everything about it, even it's art (I watched my brother's VHS recordings with very old style, but it looks like they made the drawings better in the Blu-Ray). It's also the only anime I can watch more than once ^^;

The main reason I never watched DBZ is because of the art style. I need to love the character design in order to watch an anime. I kinda want to get into Sailor Moon, but I find it hard to watch it. Maybe I will just wait until the re-make is done airing.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Leanne said:


> Ahaha I have troubles watching old anime too. ^^; And because of the art style!
> 
> My favorite anime is kinda old. I think Card Captor Sakura started airing in 1999? That's too old for me but I actually love everything about it, even it's art (I watched my brother's VHS recordings with very old style, but it looks like they made the drawings better in the Blu-Ray). It's also the only anime I can watch more than once ^^;
> 
> The main reason I never watched DBZ is because of the art style. I need to love the character design in order to watch an anime. I kinda want to get into Sailor Moon, but I find it hard to watch it. Maybe I will just wait until the re-make is done airing.



It took me about 10 episode to get used to the art style on sailor moon. It's a little annoying at first
But I'm sure you can get used to it.


Ug... Idk why and don't remember when but my friend got me into yaoi anime and
I got hooked on it.  NO FREAKIN REGRETS \*0*/. I now love yaoi and I don't care!
Anyways I finished watching Jojoun Romantica... Loved it *0*! Oh gosh... I cried way more than I should though...

I think...


Edit: Forgot to say I'm watching Nyanpire(did I spell that right XD).
I just started to watch it though... Not far.


----------



## radical6

yuri>yaoi
but really idk i cant read yaoi stuff because yaoi hands lmao


----------



## Leanne

rosiekitty405 said:


> It took me about 10 episode to get used to the art style on sailor moon. It's a little annoying at first
> But I'm sure you can get used to it.
> 
> 
> Ug... Idk why and don't remember when but my friend got me into yaoi anime and
> I got hooked on it.  NO FREAKIN REGRETS \*0*/. I now love yaoi and I don't care!
> Anyways I finished watching Jojoun Romantica... Loved it *0*! Oh gosh... I cried way more than I should though...
> 
> I think...



I think something in me is inverted because I like yuri more than yaoi (but tbh I haven't watched or read anything yaoi yet)... ^^;;; *blushes, blushes, blushes* I like saying it when I get a chance like this hahaha.

Earlier this year a friend of mine came to my house one day of March with some anime and it had this one called Strawberry Panic. We watched the first few episodes and  I begged her to lend me the DVD it was burned in so I could finish it. I was actually obsessed with it (aaand I think I may go to that mode again soon). I have never seen such a romance story being made so beautifully. No "normal" romance story has had the impact Strawberry Panic had on me. It's hard to describe it, but things just looked so honest, I loved it.

I think it's the way they portrayed the romance that I loved it so much. I have yet to watch Yaoi because nobody shows it to me and it's hard for me to put my hands on this kind of stuff (and while my family doesn't really mind what I watch, I'm embarrassed to ask my brothers to download yaoi or yuri for me ^^; )

But if you can recommend any other romance no matter the "preference"... I will find a way to get it hahaha. I usually don't like romance anime because Strawberry Panic has raised my expectations a lot in that area hahaha. Most romance I find nowadays is too focused on the comedy side and not too much on the romance.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Oh yes I like Yuri too ^^. But I've always found yaoi more romantic imo.
Idk why but whatever ^^. But I don't handle some stuff well so I try to stay a way from
Some mangas that I see usually have more "content". Jojoun Romantica
Was so cute imo. If anyone who likes yaoi sees this post. Watch it ^^.

Oh yeah! I watch most yaoi/Yuri on YouTube. I've been able to handle most yaoi
But I hates the first ova of Maiden Rose. I just HATED part of it. It was. Out of place...
If you've seen it you may know what I'm talking about but if you don't



Spoiler



A guy does "stuff"(not going to use any term for it even censored. To inappropriate ._.)
Till the other guy(Tami I think his name was) bled...



Yeah... Not my thing XD


----------



## radical6

tbh i dont get why people find yaoi hot like the art makes me cringe sometimes bc the big guy in the relationship is reaaaally tall with big hands that are bigger than his head probably and its so cheesy omfg?? i dont really know much about yuri either but yuri has cute girls so yeah. 

romance anime is meh i dont really care about romance in anime?? its just annoying even tho i love shoujo manga heh
im pretty sure ive never liked an anime tht was purely about love (other than knk i guess but i like everyone as friends :<). i guess the only romance anime i liked was love-com (which is really good and you should check it out but its comedy sooo) but other than that theyre pretty boring. only liked tonari because of the manga and it had better characters.

i cant really think of purely romance anime from what i watched but i know lots of manga that focus on that if youre okay with reading??


----------



## Blu Rose

I, personally, think yuri is much better, but yaoi is definitely more romantic.

Can anybody recommend a good Manga for me? Getting kind of bored with Souleater...


----------



## Amyy

say i love you is one my favourites..

<3


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> I, personally, think yuri is much better, but yaoi is definitely more romantic.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good Manga for me? Getting kind of bored with Souleater...



what kind of manga do you like?? something like soul eater??


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> I, personally, think yuri is much better, but yaoi is definitely more romantic.
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good Manga for me? Getting kind of bored with Souleater...



what kind of manga do you like?? something like soul eater??


----------



## Volvagia

yeah love com is one of my fav manga <33 it's really cute and funny
also check out bokura ga ita it's such a cute but sad manga ):
i don't watch anime that's only about romance, but i'm fine with it if it's manga (i usually stick to action, magical girl or slice of life anime)
/also i don't like yuri, i guess yaoi is ok for me??


----------



## Cou

Aww love com is so adorable and funny. I always put it on hold and never wanted to watch it until I ran out of good romance to watch. After watching, I hated myself for not watching it sooner D; Almost re-watched it ;o;

Bokura ga Ita.... My.. Oh my gosh, I don't even know what to say. I have a hate and like for it. Shows how guys are just asdfghjkl;;; I cried so much omfg. I had to pause the video just to start crying, lmao.

I've been meaning to start on Soul Eater since like summer. Though I might actually read the manga instead of watching it because heard the anime isn't that good. I usually don't like romance on my shounen, but I am shipping Maka and Soul <3

I don't have a picky genre, I'll watch anything and everything good  I think One Piece is a legend, I don't see many One Piece fans here ToT Then there's also Attack on Titan. And also Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun. Or maybe even Ao no Exorcist or Baccano! Or idk! There's just so much, sometimes I wanna watch some hardcore anime and sometimes I just want to watch those cute ones ugh.

One romance I have and will never watch though: Vampire Knight. Ugh I've only read reviews/comments/and seen trailer and wow, I'm already really pissed at the characters???


----------



## TerryMartin

Can somebody recommend a good Anime?
Like something with Action with a good storyline (If that is Exist)

No Nauto or One Piece..


----------



## Mao

TerryMartin said:


> Can somebody recommend a good Anime?
> Like something with Action with a good storyline (If that is Exist)
> 
> No Nauto or One Piece..



'have you watched Kyoukai no Kanata yet?' My sister ok I don't watch many anime's hehe


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh i haven't watched that but now i am looking that up. xD
Thanks


----------



## rosiekitty405

I watched Another for the 3rd time and I forgot how well images stayed in my brain from it >.<!
It has a lot of gore in it. I used to not be able to handle it but I've learned to... It is great though.
It has an awesome thrill to it ! It has a lot of action but if you can't handle gore I don't recommend
It. It also has some disturbing scenes in it as well so if you can't watch that don't. I loved
Another though ^^. It was creepy,thrilling,and had action. So if you can handle stuff above I'd
Recommend it.


----------



## osva567

Can anyone recommend some anime just finished Shaman King It was great but the manga is better so anything like that?


----------



## Zanessa

Just watched the K-On! movie.
Cried like a baby. Why? I'm not too sure. 


Spoiler



But that farewell song was beautiful.. :')


----------



## Espurr96

I'm trying to watch Madoka Magica but it's really hard since I don't have a computer available on weekdays. I did read all the manga though and absolutely loved it. 

I also like Gurren Lagann, which I have to restart, and Ika Musume/Squid Girl, which I finished


----------



## radical6

TerryMartin said:


> Can somebody recommend a good Anime?
> Like something with Action with a good storyline (If that is Exist)
> 
> No Nauto or One Piece..



magi has a great storyline and great characters but the manga is way better
kill la kill i guess?? though its kinda problematic in some scenes
i liked C: the money of soul and possibility control but its waay rushed and the plot is kinda all over the place. i liked the concept a lot though and its kinda short (11 eps)

also watch durarara!! if you havent its one of my favorites. 

kyousougiga is kinda actiony?? not rly but its amazing and everyone should watch it lmao

anyway i read the kagerou project manga without knowing it was kagerou project and now im like. hooked. i went to go listen to all th songs and now i want more !! i find takane and haruka (idk if thts how u spell their names whoops) story like really sad tho. and ayane's sacrifice is sad


----------



## Alpha-152

Mirai nikki is an amazing anime. One of my all time favourites <3


----------



## Cou

osva567 said:


> Can anyone recommend some anime just finished Shaman King It was great but the manga is better so anything like that?



Have you tried Ao no Exorcist, Rekka no Honoo, or Hunter x Hunter? I've only seen a few episodes of Shaman King and those are one of the few I can come up with...

Btw, I love your AV  Luffy Luffy Luffy <3 <3 <3


----------



## osva567

Yes, no , Hunter x Hunter is my 2nd fav anime 1st is One Piece :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah Flame of Recca saw the first 2 eps gonna continue watching it thank 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh thanks


----------



## Cou

How did you like Ao no Exorcist? :3

Hunter x Hunter is awesome, though I still need to catch up to it xD

ONE PIECE omfg, I can proudly say One Piece is my life....

And you're welcome about Flame of Recca, hope you like it. It's one of my most favorite underrated anime. You're making me wanna re-watch it! xD


----------



## osva567

It was great
Hunter x Hunter is super cool
OP is my life also hehe
I'm currently watching Beelzebub and Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn
Cool Asuna AV btw the extra edition right?


----------



## Cou

Yeah, I loved AnE :> The ending was kind of lame though :c Kind of way off the manga.

It is, I gotta pick it up sometime ^^

Yessss, One Piece is a huge impact. Who's your favorite character?

I've actually been meaning to start on Beelzebub! I've been procrastinating for like, 6 months now, lol. Same goes for  Hitman Reborn. Ugh, I need more time. ToT

And thank you  It is from the new edition/OVA. ^_^ She's adorable ~


----------



## osva567

I agree the ending was lame

He's not the normal main character he's actually an antagonist. Eneru his powers are awesome He is the definition of lightning cool and lazy. But from the main Ruffi his gear second is awesome I've always like speed so yeah and his elephant gatling is just way to  over powered.
quote for Eneru "People don't fear God, Fear itself is God"


----------



## Cou

Haha oh my god I love Enel as well.  Honestly, I love all characters, even the villains. Most special love for Sir Crocodile. ^_^ The only ones I hate are the Celestial damn Dragons and that damn Spandam  Seriously. Do you see Enel going back to One Piece later in the arcs? ^^


----------



## osva567

Argghh no I didn't see him I know he goes to the moon though also I felt true happiness when Ruffi destroyed the celestial dragon's face and when Robin snapped Spandam's spine LOL XD Can you tell me when he comes back and is that the manga, anime or extras(special OVA's)?


----------



## Cou

Oh no! I'm asking you, as in, do you think he'll come back later in the future arcs? Sorry, I must've confused you xD But yeah, he did go to the moon (shown in chapter covers/manga). Other than that, there's no other sign of him. I do hope he comes back though  Especially with this 'big war'. I'm expecting Lucci as well :'D

Omg, I loved when Luffy and Robin did that. Those idiots deserve so much more than getting punched or snapped. -_-


----------



## osva567

Oh ok yeah Lucci is in my top of fav antagonists and I don't think he'll come back but I know who will and it would mean spoilers hehe
and yeah I know what you mean but seriously snapping a spine would mean unable to move that's a strong torture for me at least the other guy he should die! hahaha hey g'night it's 5:00AM let's continue this later via PM


----------



## rosiekitty405

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just watched the K-On! movie.
> Cried like a baby. Why? I'm not too sure.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But that farewell song was beautiful.. :')



Your not alone... I cried too much... I think... In weak on some stuff...


----------



## kasane

Anime has the feels ;_;
Just look at Elfen Lied as an example. 
Or 07 Ghost...The friendship between Mikage and Teito...QAQ


----------



## Zanessa

KitsuneNikki said:


> Anime has the feels ;_;
> Just look at Elfen Lied as an example.
> Or 07 Ghost...The friendship between Mikage and Teito...QAQ



I've only watched Elfen Lied. I still haven't read the manga.
BUT IT WAS A GOOD ANIME!


----------



## cIementine

Can someone recommend me some cute anime? :3

I've only seen ToraDora, and mostly read it, as well as Tokyo Mew Mew <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amnesia said:


> Toradora's good o:
> I love Taiga * ^ *


Taiga is amazing <3


----------



## Cou

MayorAvalon said:


> Can someone recommend me some cute anime? :3
> 
> I've only seen ToraDora, and mostly read it, as well as Tokyo Mew Mew <3



By cute you mean? Like cute romance? Or cute people? Cute personality? Haha, cause I can see all on Toradora and Tokyo Mew Mew.

Anyway, well, I have a lot of definition for cute, so I'll see what I can list.

There's Kimi ni Todoke, Lovely Complex (hilariously cute), Oreimo (not sure if you'll like it, but I loved it personally, sorry not sorry), Ultra Maniac, Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun, Yumeiro Patissiere (hahaha this is adorable ok don't judge me pft). There's also Kaichou wa Maid-sama and Special A, don't know if you'd like that one though. Idk what your definition of cute so sorry if these aren't to your liking ^^; I can only come up with these, if anything, just tell me :>

Toradora! is cute, love love love Taiga <3

There's one anime that's kind of like it, idk, but it's pretty much a parody. I enjoyed it nevertheless. It's called Ookami-san to Shichinin no Nakama Tachi.


----------



## xiaonu

bleach is my all time fave!


----------



## cIementine

Thanks for those great suggestions Cou c: 
I'll check them out :3

By cute I mean a mix of what you mentioned c:

ToraDora is great, my old friend recommended it to me irl ^u^
She got into anime cause I started drawing in that style. I'm not at all great but practice makes perfect, I guess, baha :/ 
We're not friends anymore cause she ditched me but ah well.


----------



## Cou

When you said, "we're not friends anymore" I thought you meant me omfg lol.

Anyway, if those aren't to your liking, just let me know. I'll uh, pull out my list or something xD
Though I hope you like them. ^_^ Good luck finding a favorite! Toradora! really is. I'm glad to see a lot of fans here, hehe. I love how perfect their characters/compatibility are.  I'm actually planning to read the light novel as well. But still researching whether the Anime is the ending, or it continues in the light novel. Aww, you draw? I'd love to see sometime. :]


----------



## kasane

Damn my library doesn't even have manga ;.; 
Okay, well SOME manga, but they didn't even complete some series like Reborn (Only 16 volumes out of 40+ ;^ 
So I'm going to have to go on the internet and read it, but scrolling down each page and waiting for it to load probably takes longer than waiting for the next manga book D:


----------



## radical6

anyone read any webtoons/manhwa ??

girls of the wild has beautiful art holy crap. and tbh i find it way better than the manga i usually read. heck if this was an anime i would watch the heck out of it.

sad to see orange marmalade end tho, gotta read the rest of it later.

and mhm the winter list for anime seems pretty..boring?? but maybe i just find most anime boring in general. it just cant keep me engaged compared to reading manga? i dunno'


----------



## Cou

tsundere said:


> anyone read any webtoons/manhwa ??



I read Tower of God. It's pretty amazing. I wanna get into more web toons/manhwa but haven't had the time bc there's so much more to read/watch ToT

I remember reading this one romance manhwa, it was cute, though I don't remember the name 

Ugh zzz I haven't even watched anything from this winter season. If anyone can recommend me a good one, please!

---

Anyone here read Nisekoi??

There's gonna be an anime for it, I believe on February yayayyy


----------



## cIementine

Cou said:


> When you said, "we're not friends anymore" I thought you meant me omfg lol.
> 
> Anyway, if those aren't to your liking, just let me know. I'll uh, pull out my list or something xD
> Though I hope you like them. ^_^ Good luck finding a favorite! Toradora! really is. I'm glad to see a lot of fans here, hehe. I love how perfect their characters/compatibility are.  I'm actually planning to read the light novel as well. But still researching whether the Anime is the ending, or it continues in the light novel. Aww, you draw? I'd love to see sometime. :]



Noo, not you cou o:
I've watched around 10 episodes of Lovely complex and I love it. Thanks ^3^ How many episodes are there?


----------



## rosiekitty405

Can someone reccommend an anime? Ive ran out >.<! I don't have a certain kind I'm 
Looking for but I like action ones(please no naruto or anything like that)
I like romance anime,horror,mix genres,and yaoi(oh gosh why).
I haven't found my self to like ones I find. 

Actually a good way to describe animes I like is things
Like  Death Note,Another(incredible anime btw),Sailor Moon,
Junjo Romantica(*sigh),and tons of little cutesy animes. So
Can someone just reccommend something? I've watched too much anime ;_;...


----------



## Cou

MayorAvalon said:


> Noo, not you cou o:
> I've watched around 10 episodes of Lovely complex and I love it. Thanks ^3^ How many episodes are there?



Hahaha, Lovely Complex is too adorable and cute and funny wow. I believe there are 24 episodes, I forgot. But when I was watching it, it didn't even feel so long ;o; I'm so glad you like it! <3


----------



## Jennifer

I'm super picky with Anime so I've only watched a handful. 

Most recent ones being Mirai Nikki, Oreimo, and Gosick. 

First Anime I had ever seen were Sailor Moon and Card Captor Sakura and well, technically Pokemon and Digimon (although, just the first two seasons for the latter and I only watched every episode of the former until Misty left--then random episodes after that). 

I also watched AIR (and the movie), Pita Ten, various bits of Detective Conan (originally it was awful to find subs so I'd find random episodes in various places--in the end, I just stuck with the manga, but I'd like to get back into the Anime at some point), Skip Beat! (Anime ended sooner though so read the Manga after), Shugo Chara, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (been trying to keep up with the light novels), Saint Tail, Ryuusei no Rockman (although, I preferred the games... The Anime murdered the character development of my favorite character), Rozen Maiden (Though, I was never able to finish seeing the second season--only got to see parts of it and can't remember why), and Gakuen Alice (same issue as Skip Beat!). I think that's everything, but I might be missing stuff.


----------



## cIementine

Okay! I'm halfway through then, baha xD


----------



## Volvagia

rosiekitty405 said:


> Can someone reccommend an anime? Ive ran out >.<! I don't have a certain kind I'm
> Looking for but I like action ones(please no naruto or anything like that)
> I like romance anime,horror,mix genres,and yaoi(oh gosh why).
> I haven't found my self to like ones I find.
> 
> Actually a good way to describe animes I like is things
> Like  Death Note,Another(incredible anime btw),Sailor Moon,
> Junjo Romantica(*sigh),and tons of little cutesy animes. So
> Can someone just reccommend something? I've watched too much anime ;_;...



madoka magica - great series, magical girl and some action
kyoukai no kanata - has action and romance and the animation is really good. also it might fall under the 'cutesy anime' list as well since the characters are adorable
for cute anime, lucky star and k-on, but i feel like they can get boring at times since they're slice of life.


----------



## Lauren

I've finished watching  the familiar of zero and Karin! Any others, i like dubs... too lazy for subs


----------



## Blu Rose

tsundere said:


> what kind of manga do you like?? something like soul eater??



Sorry for completely abandoning this thread...
Anyways, I was watching Soul Eater as an anime, and I just want a good manga to read...

Volvagia, I'll take your suggestion on love com...


----------



## Cou

Currently watching Samurai Champloo  Pretty damn awesome anime so far omg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMFGGGGG JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH MUGEN. SAME VOICE ACTOR AS ZORO WAHHHHH NO WONDERRRRR

- - - Post Merge - - -

Same personality too... Damn me why have I never tried watching this bfore


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just started watching Kill La Kill. Made by the people that did Gurren Lagann. Tis fantastico.


----------



## osva567

Seriously Mugen has the same voice as Zoro Imma cart watching it :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

*start not  cart


----------



## Cou

osva567 said:


> Seriously Mugen has the same voice as Zoro Imma cart watching it :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *start not  cart



Yes!!! I CANT STOP laughing and fangirling. They're sooooo alike, literally. Do try it and tell me what you think 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Both badasses ^^


----------



## osva567

Cool I'm a guy so I can't fangirl lol. But I will my friends told me the ending though  but I'm still gonna watch it


----------



## Cou

How dare they tell you the ending :'( but yeah, haha, it's awesome


----------



## osva567

From what I heard it's a horrible ending


----------



## Cou

Oh my god no :'(


----------



## osva567

That's good to know


----------



## rosiekitty405

Volvagia said:


> madoka magica - great series, magical girl and some action
> kyoukai no kanata - has action and romance and the animation is really good. also it might fall under the 'cutesy anime' list as well since the characters are adorable
> for cute anime, lucky star and k-on, but i feel like they can get boring at times since they're slice of life.



I tried Madoka magic but wasnt my thing. I've heard kyouki no kanata was good.


----------



## osva567

It's _really_ good


----------



## radical6

Blu Rose said:


> Sorry for completely abandoning this thread...
> Anyways, I was watching Soul Eater as an anime, and I just want a good manga to read...
> 
> Volvagia, I'll take your suggestion on love com...



akame ga kiru/kill - has gore in it and is dark. but it keeps you on your toes all the time oh man. about assassins fighting back the corrupt country

tomodashi no hanashi (i think i spelled that right) really short story about two best friends. its adorable and its very cute! its about 3 or 4 chapters.

karneval- personally i only care about gareki and nai but it has beautiful art and cute characters. kinda hard to explain the plot tho?? but nai is a boy whos lost and is saved by gareki who takes him on. but they run into circus, a group of ..heroes i guess for the country. also has an anime.

hell's kitchen - this made me laugh a LOT. about a demon who takes on a boy and teaches him how to cook. it sounds boring, but its really funny!

alive! the final evolution - this manga was a ride. i enjoyed it a lot. basically the world is thrown into despair and people are committing suicide by the minute. no one knows why, but those who don't get..powers i guess? it sounds really cheesy but its way better once you read it 

binbougami ga! - has an anime too so yeah. basically, this girl has everything in life. she got the looks, the smarts, the luck, and shes rich as heck. but shes so lucky that it upsets some gods, so they decide to watch her. (and by watch i mean send the misfortune god down to take care of her) gave me a laugh a lot and i loved it very much! 

koe no katachi- if you dont mind oneshots, this is def to check out. a simple story about a blind girl. really great! 

edit: wait u have to check out girls of the wild's. if you dont mind webtoons (manga but colored in basically) then check this out! it has BEAUTIFUL art. and i mean beautiful. every fight scene looks AMAZING. basically about a weak boy who cant stand up for himself. hes accepted into wild high, the school known for their warriors. it used to be an all girls school btw so hes like the only dude lmao. but a bunch of powerful girls (from boxing to karate. anything goes!) teach him to get stronger and its just really great!

ok uh i think thats enough?? if you want like romance or something then i know a lot but yeah! 

also knk was cute but?? i only liked mirai and mitsuki tbh. the story was meh ?? the ending was a blah. i liked it i guess but yeah


----------



## Volvagia

tsundere said:


> koe no katachi- if you dont mind oneshots, this is def to check out. a simple story about a blind girl. really great!



actually the author continued koe no katachi! you should check it out, it's really cute


----------



## radical6

Volvagia said:


> actually the author continued koe no katachi! you should check it out, it's really cute



WAIT REALLY?? OMG I WAS SAD TO LEARN IT WAS JUST A ONESHOT BUT IM DEF CHECKING IT AGAIN


----------



## osva567

Hey tsundere what anime is your AV from?


----------



## radical6

osva567 said:


> Hey tsundere what anime is your AV from?



magi

also ao haru ride has an anime! i liked the manga i guess but idk how to feel about the anime. that yuki guy (voices eren from snk) is voicing kou and.....ehhh...i know he voices a bunch of other characters and alibaba from magi but..im not rly fond of him i guess


----------



## osva567

Oh ok thanks I'm gonna try it also


----------



## Temari

Hey can anyone give me any anime suggestions?

My favorite genre is probably supernatural or fantasy. I also don't mind slice of life dramas. I'll watch anything as long as it's good, though!

Here are a few of my favorites so you can get an idea of what I like:
(not in any particular order~)
Natsume Yuujinchou
Attack on Titan
Magi
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Kyoukai no Kanata
AnoHana
Chihayafuru
Danganronpa
SAO
Guilty Crown
All the Ghibli movies
etcc....

If you wanna see my full list ~ http://myanimelist.net/animelist/TemariChan

Thanks!


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm currently watching Hamtaro :3 if that counts as an anime. Not really sure.

Hmm what else? I love Inuyasha and Dragonball and Dragonball Z. And the first two seasons of Pokemon. I think that's all. I'm not the biggest fan of anime, unfortunately.


----------



## BellGreen

MintSwift said:


> Hey can anyone give me any anime suggestions?
> 
> My favorite genre is probably supernatural or fantasy. I also don't mind slice of life dramas. I'll watch anything as long as it's good, though!
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites so you can get an idea of what I like:
> (not in any particular order~)
> Natsume Yuujinchou
> Attack on Titan
> Magi
> The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
> Kyoukai no Kanata
> AnoHana
> Chihayafuru
> Danganronpa
> SAO
> Guilty Crown
> All the Ghibli movies
> etcc....
> 
> If you wanna see my full list ~ http://myanimelist.net/animelist/TemariChan
> 
> Thanks!



You watched a lot of the anime I like!  I see Kokoro Connect is On-Hold, so I might as well suggest you finish it! It's amazing! Crunchyroll doesn't have the last four episodes so you may have to look around on the internet.


----------



## sleepytea

Anohana will probably always be my favorite anime..
it makes me cry every time and it's so sad but so good at the same time


----------



## Zanessa

Yooo..
do we talk about manga here too?
Because if so..
who read Chapter 53 of SnK?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh I forgot Clannad and Clannad: After Story. That's like the saddest anime ever. Love it.


----------



## BellGreen

LoveMcQueen said:


> Oh I forgot Clannad and Clannad: After Story. That's like the saddest anime ever. Love it.



Probably the best visual novel/anime ever. I just wished I had a Windows 7 laptop to import the game and the English patch =p

What annoys me is that people tend to forget that there was a visual novel before the anime, and also when they assume Key animated the anime rather than Kyoto Animation. I don't know why, it's just so weird lol.


----------



## Zanessa

BellBringerGreen said:


> What annoys me is that people tend to forget that there was a visual novel before the anime, and also when they assume Key animated the anime rather than Kyoto Animation. I don't know why, it's just so weird lol.




OH MY GOD YOU'RE RIGHT
MY ENTIRE LIFE HAS BEEN CHANGED.
I'M DONE.


----------



## Thunder

I've been rewatching Rurouni Kenshin, three episodes in and basically the formula's been "Side character gets picked on by a bunch of jackasses until Kenshin drops by in the nick of time to beat everyone up"


----------



## radical6

ZanessaGaily said:


> Yooo..
> do we talk about manga here too?
> Because if so..
> who read Chapter 53 of SnK?


someone told me it was gross bc it had some gross scenes with armin so im dropping the manga bc i honestly cant care about snk anymore tbh


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Has anyone read RG VEDA? The library where I live has all but the first volume in, and I'm tempted to reserve the first one for when whoever gas it returns it, but there's no point if its boring. So, anyone read it that can give any opinions?


----------



## Leanne

Thunder said:


> I've been rewatching Rurouni Kenshin, three episodes in and basically the formula's been "Side character gets picked on by a bunch of jackasses until Kenshin drops by in the nick of time to beat everyone up"



Haha just wait until they get to the whole Shishio thing ^^. I love Rurouni Kenshin but the last two arcs kinda stop making sense. The third one was rushed and the fourth one didn't make sense at all. Still, a good thing to watch.

I'm currently watching Gunslinger Girl. I finished the first season yesterday and tonight I start with the second one. I don't fancy action and guns in my anime, but Gunslinger Girl has a different story for each girl so far and they are really touching.


----------



## BellGreen

Finished Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni last week. I also finished Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kira. I'm currently watching Kai and Rei. I've also started Hyouka and Air which are both great!


----------



## Ceres

Right now I'm watching Gintama and I'm loving it so much, I am so glad I trudged through the slow start since I'm at ep 230 and I can't stop. Kill your stomach laughing, and have tears from a bittersweet ending all in one episode ;u;
im totally not trying to sell the series to anyone

My fave anime though other than Gintama are 
Neon Genesis Evangelion, Nana, Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan, Toradora, Natsume Yuujinchou, FMA:B and Steins;Gate
If anyones interested in my full list though heres my mal :3 http://myanimelist.net/profile/xAmaterasu


----------



## Megan.

BellBringerGreen said:


> Finished Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni last week. I also finished Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kira. I'm currently watching Kai and Rei. I've also started Hyouka and Air which are both great!



Best anime ever. The visual novel was amazing as well (if you're into that).
Air is also really amazing. ; 3 ;

I just started to watch Sakura Trick~ and I watched the first episode of Super Sonico the Animation the other day. c;


----------



## Marshall

Ah I finished Kyoukai no Kanata a few weeks ago I think? I liked it...but it could've been better. I enjoyed the art a LOT though, Kyoto Animation has been my favorite studio for a really long time. Right now I'm watching Kill la Kill and I think it's really cool and I like it so far. Interesting story, cool animation, overall awesome. My number one favorite has to be Durarara though. First watched it in 2010 and I still like it even until now.


----------



## Zanessa

tsundere said:


> someone told me it was gross bc it had some gross scenes with armin so im dropping the manga bc i honestly cant care about snk anymore tbh





Spoiler: MAJOR SNK MANGA SPOILERS



Basically, new Squad Levi went out and these guys kidnapped Krista/Historia and Eren, only to find out later it's actually Armin and Jean. Then some weird old guy started touching Armin and there's nothing Jean or Armin can do. It's not gross because nothing was shown, but at the same time, this old man was touching him! It's just.. ugh. Me and my friend actually cried.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Finally got around to starting Shingeki no kyojin, loving it so far.


----------



## Niko

Just finished Attack on Titan and decided to pick up Kill la Kill.


----------



## Hot

I finally made the decision of watching Magi instead of White Album. I'm only on the second episode, but I think I may actually finish this one. ^_^


----------



## SockHead

Anyone catch Space Dandy on Toonami? I really liked it.


----------



## BellGreen

Megatastic said:


> Best anime ever. The visual novel was amazing as well (if you're into that).
> Air is also really amazing. ; 3 ;
> 
> I just started to watch Sakura Trick~ and I watched the first episode of Super Sonico the Animation the other day. c;



I hope I can get the sound/visual novels on iOS, too bad it only goes up to Meakashi :/


----------



## Cou

Finally found the time to watch Soul Eater. What should I say.. Err.. Half of the characters are a joke tbh, but I still like it anyway. It has its moments. I expected a lot from Kid, so much, thought he'd be the most serious character ever, but lmao


----------



## Megan.

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope I can get the sound/visual novels on iOS, too bad it only goes up to Meakashi :/



Ah yes, I've seen the visual novel in the app store.. It's better reading it on a computer though. c;


----------



## harime

My friend tricked me into watching School Days.

I have never felt so scarred in my life before.


----------



## Cou

Nisekoi anime is up today OMYGODDDDDDDDD TOT


----------



## BubbleRadius

I love watching One Piece! Its such a good anime :3 I've watched all of Higurashi, Dangan Ronpa, Persona 4 and a bunch of others too! I watch most animes but I think SAO, One piece and Higurashi are my favourites


----------



## BellGreen

Am I the only one who doesn't have the patience watching Bleach, One Piece, or Naruto? I'm sorry but I can't watch a 300+ anime.


----------



## BubbleRadius

BellBringerGreen said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have the patience watching Bleach, One Piece, or Naruto? I'm sorry but I can't watch a 300+ anime.



Welp, I started watching One piece when 200 something episodes were out. I don't even know how I caught up to 300 episodes already. 

If I had to re-watch 300 episodes I would probably go crazy  But I love one piece so that's why I don't get inpatient


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Nintendofan27 said:


> I love watching One Piece! Its such a good anime :3 I've watched all of Higurashi, Dangan Ronpa, *Persona 4* and a bunch of others too! I watch most animes but I think SAO, One piece and Higurashi are my favourites


<3 I love anything related to SMT games, especially stuff to do with the persona games


----------



## BubbleRadius

TheCreeperHugz said:


> <3 I love anything related to SMT games, especially stuff to do with the persona games



Haha, me too! :3 I wouldn't have started watching Persona if it wasn't for my brother who made me watch it 
I love animes like that OuO


----------



## Cou

I love One Piece too! I can proudly say it's probably my main thing and has been for as long as I can remember.

Sure, there are about 600 episodes, and it's not even close to ending, I honestly feel like the story is barely starting. Best characters, even villains, I guarantee, you will have some kind of strong feelings for them. I love how we get to see everyone's story and understand each characters.

Totally understand people who can't watch 300+ episodes. Even I never thought I'd enjoy something with 300, yet alone 600 episodes. But I'm really glad I tried One Piece. It doesn't even feel like there's 600 episodes. In fact, I wish there were more and I wish it never ends. Once you catch up to that 600 episodes, you will want more (if you're into that genre). I'm glad hearing the reason for not watching One Piece is because it's too long and no complaints about the art. I've heard people saying they can't take the art, and I'm just... wow, your loss pal. The story is amazing. 

As for Naruto, I've actually been meaning to start on it. I've watched a few episodes, but it was random, never followed to the story. The thing is, I've heard of how terrible Naruto fillers are, which is why I've been putting it on hold. Maybe I'll read the manga first? I don't know, I actually really like watching my action because it's hard to tell what's going on sometimes with the manga.

As for Bleach, no one has ever really recommended it to me. No one I know even talks about it. I don't know and care much about it.



I also really like SAO. The first half of the anime was great, the other half was good, but it felt like a huge jump from the first half? I don't know, may just be me. Heard there's gonna be a second season for it this year though, yay


----------



## kasane

I was thinking of starting One Piece. 
After finishing 302 episodes of Reborn I think I'm up to it! 

But omfg Pupa was a big disappointment. 
First episode was only 4 minutes long...2014's horror Anime = 4 minutes of Yume (the sister) eating away at her brother?
I'll stick to manga then... - A-


----------



## radical6

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: MAJOR SNK MANGA SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, new Squad Levi went out and these guys kidnapped Krista/Historia and Eren, only to find out later it's actually Armin and Jean. Then some weird old guy started touching Armin and there's nothing Jean or Armin can do. It's not gross because nothing was shown, but at the same time, this old man was touching him! It's just.. ugh. Me and my friend actually cried.


Ew



Cold said:


> I finally made the decision of watching Magi instead of White Album. I'm only on the second episode, but I think I may actually finish this one. ^_^



i love magi and all but the anime kinda sucks for the first season but hope u enjoy it. tho if i didnt read the manga i probably wouldve enjoyed the anime a bit more but i cant take the animation seriously lmao

also started watching noragami and hamatora! noragami was okay?? i didnt really care about it. ill still watch it tho. hamatora was really cute because i liked the character designs!! ill be looking forward to hamatoras next ep 8) and i need to watch sakura trick soon



Spoiler: kill la kill episode 13



well i knew senketsu was gonna die bc my friend fricking spoiled it for me but like?? wow? also the fact that satsuki covered ryuuko with a blanket and left her a piece of senketsu behind for her was kinda nice. so maybe she still wants to fight ryuuko?? and i love nui but come on girl thats so mean wtf. shes soo adorable and reminds of yase from kyousougiga (theyre both monsters in pink frilly dresses) but shes mean as heck


----------



## Leanne

KitsuneNikki said:


> I was thinking of starting One Piece.
> After finishing 302 episodes of Reborn I think I'm up to it!
> 
> But omfg Pupa was a big disappointment.
> First episode was only 4 minutes long...2014's horror Anime = 4 minutes of Yume (the sister) eating away at her brother?
> I'll stick to manga then... - A-



It looks like Pupa had a budget slash and that all the episodes are going to be 4 minutes long.

According to my friend anyway. ^^;

I just finished watching all seasons and OVAs of GunslingerGirl. It has easily climbed to become one of my top 5 anime ever hahaha.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Naruto/Naruto Shippuden
Bleach
Death Note
Soul Eater
Inuyasha
DBZ
FullMetal Alchemist
Blood+
Code Geass


----------



## kasane

Leanne said:


> It looks like Pupa had a budget slash and that all the episodes are going to be 4 minutes long.
> 
> According to my friend anyway. ^^;
> 
> I just finished watching all seasons and OVAs of GunslingerGirl. It has easily climbed to become one of my top 5 anime ever hahaha.



*silently crying that Pupa is 1/5th the length of an Anime episode...*
Why is it that the more horror based Animes do not get a better standing ovation? :C
I mean, Deadman Wonderland has enough openings to make a second season, but since 'it did not follow the manga plot enough', this will not be happening. 
And a nice Anime like 07-Ghost should've DEFINITELY gotten the second season...


----------



## Cou

KitsuneNikki said:


> I was thinking of starting One Piece.
> After finishing 302 episodes of Reborn I think I'm up to it!



This makes me really happy! Good luck, and wowowow I would love to be your friend and talk lots about One Piece if you ever start watching/reading it!!!


----------



## rosiekitty405

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Naruto/Naruto Shippuden
> Bleach
> Death Note
> Soul Eater
> Inuyasha
> DBZ
> FullMetal Alchemist
> Blood+
> Code Geass



I. pretty much agree with that whole list!
I just can't stand Naruto and Bleach...
I've tried watching both but failed...


----------



## Celestefey

Has anyone watched any anime from the Winter 2014 anime list yet? I've only watched Chuunibyou Ren and Super Sonico The Animation... Uhh... Gotta say, I definitely prefer Chuunibyou. Yes sure, it's definitely not the best series churned out by Kyo-Ani, but nonetheless funny and entertaining. However I warn you to steer clear of the Super Sonico anime: It was AWFUL. @__@


----------



## Megan.

I really enjoyed the first episode of Super Sonico the Animation. ; 3 ;


----------



## ChibiBirkin

I haven't been watching anime very much as of late, but the ones I have watched somewhat 'recently' are Naruto and Kimi ni Todoke. I highly recommend watching them both! I love them! ｡◕‿◕｡

Also, I enjoyed the School Ghost Stories (also known as Ghost Stories and/or Ghosts at School) comedic dub, (although it was a tad inappropriate) although I think I would have enjoyed the original script as well. (?. ` ? )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Has anyone here watched school days before? 
If not, I highly reccomend it. Unless you get creeped out easily. In which case, dont.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

So instead of actually trying to get off my sugar high and go to sleep, I stayed up all night catching up on Golden Time (4 episodes), Kill la Kill (7 episodes), and Sword Art Online Extra Edition. Aren't I fun.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

rosiekitty405 said:


> I. pretty much agree with that whole list!
> I just can't stand Naruto and Bleach...
> I've tried watching both but failed...



Naruto & Bleach get annoying a bit, tbh if I didn't start watching them when I was in elementary school then I wouldn't give those two the time of day



Oh I forgot this one. Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> So instead of actually trying to get off my sugar high and go to sleep, I stayed up all night catching up on Golden Time (4 episodes), Kill la Kill (7 episodes), and Sword Art Online Extra Edition. Aren't I fun.



*watch kyousouggia*

golden time looks boring and klk is ok and i hate sao why are you watching sao



Himari said:


> Has anyone watched any anime from the Winter 2014 anime list yet? I've only watched Chuunibyou Ren and Super Sonico The Animation... Uhh... Gotta say, I definitely prefer Chuunibyou. Yes sure, it's definitely not the best series churned out by Kyo-Ani, but nonetheless funny and entertaining. However I warn you to steer clear of the Super Sonico anime: It was AWFUL. @__@




i watched noragami and it was okay it reminded me of kagepro bc hiyori lmao
also watched hamatora or w/e its called and im really excited for it bc i love the designs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> *watch kyousouggia*
> 
> golden time looks boring and klk is ok and i hate sao why are you watching sao



Is that one of the new winter animes?

Golden Time is alright, things have gotten interesting. KlK WHY. And because I like SAO. Sue me.

I'm probably going to watch the monogatari stuff first.


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Is that one of the new winter animes?
> 
> Golden Time is alright, things have gotten interesting. KlK WHY. And because I like SAO. Sue me.
> 
> I'm probably going to watch the monogatari stuff first.




NO KYOUSOUGIGA WAS FALL AND ITS AMAZING AND ITS TOO SHORT FOR ITS OWN GOOD and i love it so much i love koto and myoue its only 10 eps watch it please
and nui is literally a yase copy im not kidding

KLK is gay i only watch it bc ryuko and mako are dating and are adorable.....and how do u like SAO??? wtf????????? are u sure u watched SAO????????


----------



## MelonPan

Old school anime fan here, been an anime fan since the 80's, so I've watched a lot.  But I'm not really into newer anime, but try to watch a few things here and there.  Favorites are Ranma 1/2, One Piece, and Macross to name a few.


----------



## Cou

acnl.otaku said:


> Old school anime fan here, been an anime fan since the 80's, so I've watched a lot.  But I'm not really into newer anime, but try to watch a few things here and there.  Favorites are Ranma 1/2, One Piece, and Macross to name a few.



ily bc OP!!!!


----------



## MelonPan

Cou said:


> ily bc OP!!!!



I'm behind though.  ;o;  I just started the Punk Hazard Arc.


----------



## Cou

acnl.otaku said:


> I'm behind though.  ;o;  I just started the Punk Hazard Arc.



That's no problem! You'll catch up in no time. I hope you haven't been spoiled yet omfg.

Punk Hazard and Dressrosa Arcs are two hells of an arc.


----------



## MelonPan

Cou said:


> That's no problem! You'll catch up in no time. I hope you haven't been spoiled yet omfg.
> 
> Punk Hazard and Dressrosa Arcs are two hells of an arc.



Yeah most of my friends have been like "OP is so HYPE right now."  LOL, I try not to get spoiled or let the hype affect my enjoyment.  I know I should catch up though.  I usually watch the anime, and then read the manga when I'm caught up.

I cosplayed a female Buggy once, while my brother was Luffy. XD;


----------



## Cou

acnl.otaku said:


> Yeah most of my friends have been like "OP is so HYPE right now."  LOL, I try not to get spoiled or let the hype affect my enjoyment.  I know I should catch up though.  I usually watch the anime, and then read the manga when I'm caught up.



Yes! Omfg, about three weeks ago, OP fandom was so crazy!!! And I'll make sure not to spoil anything; I hope you enjoy! But ohmygod, I'm surprised your friends or anyone at all has not spoiled you about the latest chapters, I'm so happy. Be careful! Yes, the anime is awesome too, I just can't be patient enough to wait for the animation so I have to read the latest chapters ToT



acnl.otaku said:


> I cosplayed a female Buggy once, while my brother was Luffy. XD;



Zomfg you're too awesome! I wonder how female buggy would look like hehe!


----------



## Pekou

The last anime I've watched to completion would be Anohana. 
I've watched it twice now and it's amazing


----------



## waddict

So, what winter anime have we picked up so far?
I'm picking up Seki-kun, Wake Up Girls! and Chuu2 ^2 for sure.
I also recently downloaded (yes downloaded don't yell at me i love my glorious 720p) Chuu2 and K-On!, so that will be a blast :3


----------



## Souji

I'm really bad at watching anime, and any other type of series. But last anime I watched was the Saint Oniisan OVA, I loved the manga and the OVA wasn't a disappointment!


----------



## radical6

waddict said:


> So, what winter anime have we picked up so far?
> I'm picking up Seki-kun, Wake Up Girls! and Chuu2 ^2 for sure.
> I also recently downloaded (yes downloaded don't yell at me i love my glorious 720p) Chuu2 and K-On!, so that will be a blast :3


oh i read seki-kun, it was okay. i dropped chuu soooooo.
watching noragami and hamatora. (hamatora seems great from the first ep tho !!)
anyone watched sakura trick yet?? is it good??


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> NO KYOUSOUGIGA WAS FALL AND ITS AMAZING AND ITS TOO SHORT FOR ITS OWN GOOD and i love it so much i love koto and myoue its only 10 eps watch it please
> and nui is literally a yase copy im not kidding
> 
> KLK is gay i only watch it bc ryuko and mako are dating and are adorable.....and how do u like SAO??? wtf????????? are u sure u watched SAO????????



Is that on Crunchyroll, funimation or Hulu?

Okay. I just do? Do I have to think critically about every single thing I watch?


----------



## ChibiBirkin

tsundere said:


> *watch kyousouggia*
> 
> golden time looks boring and klk is ok and i hate sao why are you watching sao
> i watched noragami and it was okay it reminded me of kagepro bc hiyori lmao
> also watched hamatora or w/e its called and im really excited for it bc i love the designs



If they like Sword Art Online, they like it. If you hate, you hate it. So please stop nagging them for liking an anime. I'm a fan of it too.


----------



## harime

SAO was okay for the first half. I didn't like the second, mostly because of the cousin (what's her name again?) e.e


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> SAO was okay for the first half. I didn't like the second, mostly because of the cousin (what's her name again?) e.e



Ugh yesss. I felt bad for her but didn't get myself to like her at all, even until the end. Pft, even now, sorry. Forgot her name as well. Only know her as Leafa, oops


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> Ugh yesss. I felt bad for her but didn't get myself to like her at all, even until the end. Pft, even now, sorry. Forgot her name as well. Only know her as Leafa, oops



Pfft that's the only way I know her too xD It's just...something about her is pushing me away from trying to like her @-@
-
I need new animes to watch D: I'm always re-watching stuff now.


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> Pfft that's the only way I know her too xD It's just...something about her is pushing me away from trying to like her @-@
> -
> I need new animes to watch D: I'm always re-watching stuff now.



ME TOO I FEEL THE SAME. I felt so bad for her I wanted to like her. Especially since she got plenty of screentime on the other half when I was looking forward to Asuna moments -_-

Grr, nothing has caught my attention this season yet besides Nisekoi, hehe. Can't wait for the next episode ~ ~ ~ You pretty much have seen everything I know I think -o-


----------



## harime

Hehe c: I watched the first episode of Nisekoi and URRRGH NOW I WANT MOOOAR. When does each episode come out? o -o


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> Hehe c: I watched the first episode of Nisekoi and URRRGH NOW I WANT MOOOAR. When does each episode come out? o -o



OHMYGODIMSOHAPPY CAN'T WAIT TIL YOU GET TOO HOOKED AND THEN THE ANIME ENDS AND YOU WANT MOAR MORE AND READ THE MANGA AND WE BOTH TALK ESSAYS AGAIN.

Saturday!


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> OHMYGODIMSOHAPPY CAN'T WAIT TIL YOU GET TOO HOOKED AND THEN THE ANIME ENDS AND YOU WANT MOAR MORE AND READ THE MANGA AND WE BOTH TALK ESSAYS AGAIN.
> 
> Saturday!



Pffft hahahaha xD The only essays I'll ever enjoy writing/reading >:3 I will definitely get hooked. *pushes Onodera out of the picture* this one needs to move first.

Hooray ~ Something to do on Saturdays rather than laze around on tumblr xD


----------



## Cou

Ha ha ha ha ok, Onodera is so cute too but I just can't like a ship-wrecker sorry  Chitoge all the wayzzzzz, i hope i didn't brainwash you hehehehehe

YES YES and we'll be talking about it lots i'm so excited!!!


----------



## harime

Yeah xD I can't like childhood love interests that much because there will be someone else that comes in *cough*Lisanna*cough*.

mwuaahaha <3 You brainwashed me a lot >:3 and that's a good thing.


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> Yeah xD I can't like childhood love interests that much because there will be someone else that comes in *cough*Lisanna*cough*.
> 
> mwuaahaha <3 You brainwashed me a lot >:3 and that's a good thing.



you're heating me up right now I was getting sleepy and then Lisanna, omfg just the mention of her boils up my blood sorry main OTP can't be c/ckblocked ToT Hahaha, never thought brainwashing would be a good thing, but I'm happy bc we pretty much ship the same thing??? omfg. I haven't really met anyone with same OTPs as me ToT


----------



## harime

guurr if only the director didn't beg for Lisanna to come back >:c she's now just...there and I get angry if I see her and Natsu in the same screen.
*sniffles* ;o; you're one of the first people that ships the exact same people together and probably hate the same people.


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> guurr if only the director didn't beg for Lisanna to come back >:c she's now just...there and I get angry if I see her and Natsu in the same screen.
> *sniffles* ;o; you're one of the first people that ships the exact same people together and probably hate the same people.



SRSLY is she that necessary. Don't wanna bag on her but even if it wasn't for the NaLu shipping, I think I wouldn't like her anyway.



Spoiler: Edolas Arc Spoiler shh



She freaking left her real life family for people that only looks like them but are not even related in any way. Okay, she felt bad for the Edolas Mira and Elfman, but what about her real ones? What about everyone else? She also left Natsu, so oh well for her. I would've liked her if she didn't do that (and ofc she doesn't get in the way of NaLu haha sorry?).



yes yes yes u have no idea how happy i am i met you YoY


----------



## harime

Yeah same @-@ I'm just glad she's not exactly interfering much though. gaaaah if only that flashback never happened :'(



Spoiler: edollaaaaas



Grr ikr! meh, w/e, she's back and pretty much not really someone that matters.



<333 *glomps*


----------



## Cou

Yes, so I don't hate her as much as Onodera, or C.C., etc. She's just extra no for me bc yeah, NaLu is my main ToT

The anime game prix filler sucks. I haven't even watched it but I've seen gifs and I'm like



Spoiler: this is really a spoiler so be careful k



WHY IS SHE IN A WEDDING DRESS AND TRYING TO BE WITH NATSU UHHH I don't see that much progress in the manga???



ilykkkkkkk hehehe


----------



## harime

Yeah. NALU + CHITOGE AND RAKUUUU. meant to be.
Pff I never seen the game prix fillers xD mostly because i never knew it existed.



Spoiler: AAAH



My mind literally broke at the scene. I screamed and just. NOONONDOSHIDOAISHDIUSDIH YOU CANNOT DO THIS. 
Hats to you Leo for crashing them <3 BECAUSE NALU ONLY.



awwh x3 hehe ilyt.


----------



## Cou

Yes, I am so proud of these ships, but it hurts so much bc they're canon yet not???
Hahaha, didn't know it was a filler. But it's not in the manga so I figured it was extra or something, like _fanservice_. Pft, who wants Natsu and Lisanna fanservice? Well, there are actually ppl who ships them oh well

Haha Leo did? Never saw the gran prix anime so I never knew. Aw, Leo is awsuuum


----------



## harime

They're probably half-canon? uggggh Trollshima.
I think I only watched some episodes of it? Mostly because I wanted to see Lucy's Urano Metria (srsly, that spell is cool as heck).
I'm happy it's a filler xD if it was in the manga, ill be kinda sad :/
Waah it makes me sad people ship them two but oh well, can't please everyone.

Yeah he did xD I love Leo c:


----------



## Cou

Ugh Hiro should just . . . well, I haven't really seen any Lisanna moments so idc about her for now. I need to catch up to Fairy Tail -_- Did they actually even finish the Grand Prix arc in the anime?
Yeah.. I'd feel like they'll also have a chance, but thankfully, it's only been NaLu so far. The only was the past. 

Hahaha Leo is pretty badass tbh. I actually 5% accept her with Lucy. idk


----------



## harime

They stopped after the dragon slayer fight :/ i heard the anime is continuing again in April. I heard Lucy's VA might get replaced and I hope not omg.
Yeah! >:3 *goes off to read NaLu fanfics*

Idm LoLu? Just something I wouldn't be crazzzzzyyy about.


----------



## Cou

Oh, so totally not completed. It's like halfway, omg that's a major cliffhanger. Yup, heard it as well, I should catch up now, I stopped watching like right before Edolas Arc. The filler turned me off so I just went straight to the manga, yike. And yeah :c Heard she was the actual reason they had to stop FT.

HAHA, hey, 5% is a little bit but it was bc of Loke Arc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happened was pretty cute, but Loke is such a damn wmanizer

- - - Post Merge - - -

FT guys are so weird I don't think i can find a bf there


----------



## harime

Yeah D:< that's why i moved onto the manga for a bit lol. I might catch up if I remember where I ended. 
The filler turned me off too but I just kept watching. It was worth it for one NaLu bit omg <33 I kept thinking it was mostly because the anime was catching up too fast D: urrggghhh I hope the VA stays, it probably won't be the same Lucy with another one.

That arc was cute/sad :c poor Aries. He's soo....dorky xD


----------



## Cou

Haha me too! I don't remember much about where I left off in the anime, but I'm sure it was around/before Edolas. Hahaha, I have got to watch the Grand Prix bc I also saw Lucy in a dress  I have to get back to it bfore the continuation starts or else I'm gonna be so stressed, damn. Aw, that's what I though too! But nopeee, heard Lucy's VA had some kind of scandal. Yeah, let's just hope she'll be good and will somehow sound the same (I forgot how she sounds like though tbh, haha)

I know... Aries was just asdsdsid and Loke started blaming himself no bby nooo


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> FT guys are so weird I don't think i can find a bf there



pfft this ^ they'll all strange xDD //and most of them are already paired up c:

Yeah x3 Lucy's pretty in the dress, although I wish her hair was let down more. I like the pigtails and all but...I prefer her side ponytail look and old clothing.
Same xD I'm going to be lost and then not want to continue if I missed too much. Yeah D: Guaaah hope she'll fight on! o:<

Aries is adorable and I kinda caught her sumimasen xD Karen that son of a biatch.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Tiny said:


> SAO was okay for the first half. I didn't like the second, mostly because of the cousin (what's her name again?) e.e



Sugu? I think that was how it was spelled.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

How come the last, like, 10 pages are you two talking to each other about fairy tail xD
not that you should stop, FT is cool


----------



## harime

Tom said:


> Sugu? I think that was how it was spelled.



Yeah! Sugu or Suguha!



TheCreeperHugz said:


> How come the last, like, 10 pages are you two talking to each other about fairy tail xD
> not that you should stop, FT is cool



Gahaha xD I loved Fairy Tail but sometimes I can't take the fanservice ;w;


----------



## Cou

Hahaha how did we even get to talking about fairy tail oop sorry for hogging hehe


----------



## harime

maybe because i mentioned Lisanna oops


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Tiny said:


> maybe because i mentioned Lisanna oops



Lisanna is cute though...
though a bit of a ***** for ditching her family for an alternate family in another world...


----------



## Cou

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Lisanna is cute though...
> though a bit of a ***** *for ditching her family for an alternate family in another world...*



ily

Ugh she is cute tbh but I have an immature feelings when it comes to my shipping (NaLu)


----------



## kongrave

Natsume Yuujinchou so good. Also steins;gate, drrr, higurashi, are a few that come off the top of my head.


----------



## puppy

durarara is probably my favorite anime???
its the only anime i have watched where i liked all of the characters because theyre so interesting and unique in different ways
the style, the setting, plot, pace
everything was perfect for me


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Is that on Crunchyroll, funimation or Hulu?
> 
> Okay. I just do? Do I have to think critically about every single thing I watch?


chruchyroll
sao smells and so do u <3 (i liked the music from SAO though)
my anime taste > u



ChibiBirkin said:


> If they like Sword Art Online, they like it. If you hate, you hate it. So please stop nagging them for liking an anime. I'm a fan of it too.


hes my friend BYE

i loved drrr! too tbh ...i love iyaza...but at the same time hate him..lmao . i plan to read the light novels soon !!


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> i loved drrr! too tbh ...i love iyaza...but at the same time hate him..lmao . i plan to read the light novels soon !!


me exactly i love him but i was really happy when he was hit with that dumpster/whatever and punched i wish there was more of that lmao


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> me exactly i love him but i was really happy when he was hit with that dumpster/whatever and punched i wish there was more of that lmao



I WAS LIKE WAITING SOOO LONG FOR HIM TO GET HIS PUNISHMENT LIKE HE TOYED WITH EVERYONE ..I Love iyaza but i wanted to punch him so badly lmao


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> hes my friend BYE



that's just how she is







like a cold, bitter cup of coffee

black as the soul


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> that's just how she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like a cold, bitter cup of coffee
> 
> black as the soul



shut up trash
(wow frick u)


----------



## sn0wxyuki

All time favourite : Gintama. A bunch of crazy, lame, funny and totally mad characters xD Like their friendship spirit too!


----------



## sarahbear

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDFaNTr44lE


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Currently watching Special A, which I came across the other day. Anyone already seen it?

Also planning to watch Angel Beats soon, because apparently it made one of the most unemotional boys I know at school cry... I've gotta find out why xD


----------



## Cou

Special A was my favorite Shoujo anime (especially since they don't animate that many shoujo). I was incredibly in love with Kei for about two years, lol. I hope you like it ~


----------



## harime

I watched Special A. Now that I look back at it, I always get a bit weirded out by how long their arms/legs are o_o


----------



## JForseti

sn0wxyuki said:


> All time favourite : Gintama. A bunch of crazy, lame, funny and totally mad characters xD Like their friendship spirit too!



YES! Just wondering... when is it going to come back in a normal way, or will it ever! haha. The writer is crazy.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm about to watch Episode 11 of Higurashi When They Cry Kai! I can't stop watching, it's epic! The horror element is toned down but the psychological theme is amazing


----------



## radical6

i hate a lot of anime but i watched all of special A and idk why i wasted so much time on it lmao. i think i rated it like 2/10 on my list,, (i know everyone loves it but idk why bc i hate the dude and i hate the art and i hate everything about it ok sorry omg)

still pissed off that yamada kun got a LIVE ADAPTION but not an anime like wtf how does a live action show of that work bye


----------



## kasane

Just finished Psycho-Pass QAQ
I hear rumours about there being a second season but I'm not too sure. I'd be happy if there was one but we'll just have to see...
Gonna probably start Steins;Gate?


----------



## Zanessa

Should I use tomorrow to finish Chuunibyou?

Lol the name is censored.


----------



## betty

My favorite has to be Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. I haven't finished Season 4 yet, and I'm still waiting for 5 to come on Netflix.


----------



## Aromatisse

Kuragehime // Ao no Exorcist // Madoka Magica // Angel Beats!

These are my favourites. ❤ So sad & heartbreaking yet so beautiful.


----------



## Celestefey

ZanessaGaily said:


> Should I use tomorrow to finish Chuunibyou?
> 
> Lol the name is censored.



Yes definitely! It's not the best anime out there by no stretch but it's very funny and amusing... Then you should start watching the second series (which is airing right now)!


----------



## danyelled

Currently watching SnK and Kyoukai no Kanata.

Favorites are Sailor Moon and Madoka Magica.


----------



## Lauren

I'm on the last episode of Code Geass... holy ****! So much ACTION!


----------



## harime

I think I stopped halfway of Code Geass R2 xD Too many things.


----------



## Lauren

Tiny said:


> I think I stopped halfway of Code Geass R2 xD Too many things.



I am really enjoying this, Horus you god for introducing it to me


----------



## Solar

Guys, idk if anyone else is with me but I'm really excited for the new Precure series (if not already evident by my avatar), Happiness Charge Precure! It starts on Feb 2nd! (need an outlet for my excitement sorry!)


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> I think I stopped halfway of Code Geass R2 xD Too many things.



OH MY GOD NUUUU ;A;

I stopped for a week BUT got back to it and THANK GOD I DIDN'T DROP IT??? It's amazing awesome and perfect omfg.

AND ALSO WHO IS YOUR OTP IN CG I HAVE TO KNOW


----------



## puppy

tsundere got me into magi and now all i do in my classes is read the manga for it on my kindle b/c i caught up with the anime


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> tsundere got me into magi and now all i do in my classes is read the manga for it on my kindle b/c i caught up with the anime



i love magi. everyone needs to read it. the anime for the first season sucks thoo (but i think theyre doing a good job with the 2nd season) please read it


----------



## Gnome

just binge-watched romcom snafu

bretty gud


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> OH MY GOD NUUUU ;A;
> 
> I stopped for a week BUT got back to it and THANK GOD I DIDN'T DROP IT??? It's amazing awesome and perfect omfg.
> 
> AND ALSO WHO IS YOUR OTP IN CG I HAVE TO KNOW



My OTP!? o-o That's kinda hard, between Kallen or Karen, Shirley and C.C.
Hmmmm, I probably have to say Shirley and Lelouch mostly because I think she the best one xD


----------



## Lauren

I cried so hard when it finished and wanted more!


----------



## Cou

Tiny said:


> My OTP!? o-o That's kinda hard, between Kallen or Karen, Shirley and C.C.
> Hmmmm, I probably have to say Shirley and Lelouch mostly because I think she the best one xD



I was afraid when you said Kallen first. But *bows* I just... can't believe anymore. Too much!!!!! I also ship Shirlelou!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly, we're too meant to be. :') You have my otps i have your otps. juuuuuuuust



Lauren said:


> I cried so hard when it finished and wanted more!



Me too! Have you also finished the second season?! First season ending was such a damn cliffhanger ;-;


----------



## Lauren

Cou said:


> Me too! Have you also finished the second season?! First season ending was such a damn cliffhanger ;-;



I did indeed! I watched both seasons within 24 hours, I was hooked!


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> I was afraid when you said Kallen first. But *bows* I just... can't believe anymore. Too much!!!!! I also ship Shirlelou!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly, we're too meant to be. :') You have my otps i have your otps. juuuuuuuust



You and I were meant to be gurl <33! Honestly, I don't like Kallen much :s
Shirley is so cute vwv Whyyyyy Rolo, whyyy!?


----------



## Lauren

Suzaku Kururugi and Euphemia OTP and I loved Nunnally. Nunnally made me cry at the end, her screaming and crying broke my heart.


----------



## Cou

Lauren said:


> I did indeed! I watched both seasons within 24 hours, I was hooked!



Ok wowowowow!! 24 hours?! I'm so surprised! Watched in one sitting until I was spoiled about Shirley and the ending on the second season, so I stopped for about a week :c But so glad I picked it up! Seriously a beautiful ending, even with such an ending, it made sense and it made everything worth it. I felt lifeless after watching it. Everyday, I would wake up thinking about it, lmao.



Tiny said:


> You and I were meant to be gurl <33! Honestly, I don't like Kallen much :s
> Shirley is so cute vwv Whyyyyy Rolo, whyyy!?


Hahaha, we're too meant to be tbh!! And me neither  She's badass, I give her credit for that. And she was a perfect help for Lelouch.
And Shirley is a sweetheart! <3 I've never loved such a - too - hated character ever. A lot of people hate on her but I just wanna love her forever and serve her and Lelouch forever or som!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> Suzaku Kururugi and Euphemia OTP and I loved Nunnally. Nunnally made me cry at the end, her screaming and crying broke my heart.



GOODNESS SUZAKU AND EUPHY ARE ONE OF THE SHIP THAT ALMOST WAS :'( I could honestly say, they're the most canon one? Nunnally... if only...


----------



## Lauren

Cou said:


> Ok wowowowow!! 24 hours?! I'm so surprised! Watched in one sitting until I was spoiled about Shirley and the ending on the second season, so I stopped for about a week :c But so glad I picked it up! Seriously a beautiful ending, even with such an ending, it made sense and it made everything worth it. I felt lifeless after watching it. Everyday, I would wake up thinking about it, lmao.
> 
> 
> GOODNESS SUZAKU AND EUPHY ARE ONE OF THE SHIP THAT ALMOST WAS :'( I could honestly say, they're the most canon one? Nunnally... if only...



Aw I loved them too! 
Nunnally was gorgeous, so sweet!


----------



## harime

Yep, she's badass and a good help. I see her more as a loyal friend rather than a lover.
Awh D: She doesn't deserve the hate. Shirley is so sweet and lovable! Like that whole take-the-hat day thing xD

Suzaku and Euphy omfg, they were perfect ;w; I watched the last scene because it was so tempting and uggghhiUJHA


----------



## Cou

Lauren said:


> Aw I loved them too!
> Nunnally was gorgeous, so sweet!



Yeah, Nunnally is cute! But tbh, I kind of had a little ugh towards her when she stopped trusting Lelouch  Seriously, I don't know which side to root for! All of them were right in their own way, close, yet very far. Some feeling I can only get from Code Geass.



Tiny said:


> Yep, she's badass and a good help. I see her more as a loyal friend rather than a lover.
> Awh D: She doesn't deserve the hate. Shirley is so sweet and lovable! Like that whole take-the-hat day thing xD
> 
> Suzaku and Euphy omfg, they were perfect ;w; I watched the last scene because it was so tempting and uggghhiUJHA



YES. ME. TOO. She only saw Lelouch as Zero though, so I saw her more as a - not servant - but something like that.
Definitely not. Shirley was everything to me in CG. From day one, all she cared about was Lelouch.



Spoiler



Even after finding out that Lelouch was Zero, the one who killed her father, she still accepted him. Hell, she even wanted to help him? When she got kidnapped in like (i think) the beginning, she whispered Lelouch's name. We know that Shirley loves her family dearly, but in that moment, she thought of Lelouch. And to be honest, (I'm trying not to be biased ok but) I have to admit, she was probably the closest to Lelouch. Be it as a friend or a lover, she was important to him. This was cleared especially when he erased her memory. And also when Rolo (that *******) did that to her. The fact that he was so desperate to use his Geass, as if he never needed it more than that time.

As for C.C., to me she was just like a partner. Nothing more. Didn't even get any sparkle towards their moments. I usually go for girls like C.C., but not this time.


----------



## Lauren

When he said about "you will obey zero !" I knew what was going to happen at that point, great show! Yes they were all right in their own way and how Lelouch sacrificed himself to better the nation!


----------



## waddict

Has anyone played Katawa Shoujo?
I know it's not exactly the most appropriate thing to talk about right now but...
I'm playing it right now, I'm dating "The Baconator~♪"
Hanako will be mine♥


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

Watched black butler  season 2. I have been putting it off because of the hate it got and I decided to watch it. In my opinion they properly should not of made it. I have no idiea how they are going to pull off the movie and third season


----------



## Horus

Lauren said:


> I'm on the last episode of Code Geass... holy ****! So much ACTION!





Lauren said:


> I am really enjoying this, Horus you god for introducing it to me





Cou said:


> OH MY GOD NUUUU ;A;
> 
> I stopped for a week BUT got back to it and THANK GOD I DIDN'T DROP IT??? It's amazing awesome and perfect omfg.
> 
> AND ALSO WHO IS YOUR OTP IN CG I HAVE TO KNOW





Lauren said:


> I cried so hard when it finished and wanted more!



Do you other people understand now? Watch Code Geass goddammit


----------



## unravel

Can't watch Kill la Kill in front of my parents most especially my sister. She always trolling and told my mom "I watch porn" seriously wtf...


----------



## Isabella

anyone read or watch nisekoi yet? saw the current 2 episodes today and I love it so far! usually never read manga much but i've been reading it and it's so good.


----------



## Cou

Isabella said:


> anyone read or watch nisekoi yet? saw the current 2 episodes today and I love it so far! usually never read manga much but i've been reading it and it's so good.



Another Nisekoi post!! Yeahhh!!! Honestly, I'm surprised no one really mention it here. I watched the first episode, the animation is damn awesome. Chitoge is so pretty and Onodera is actually really cute? And Raku, I never thought he looked that good, omg. I should start catching up with the recent episodes. I remember from the manga, but still best to watch it animated *Q*

As for the manga though, it's just been so dragged. Been planning to drop it but the last chapter was Chitoge x Raku so I couldn't!!!

Also, did the chapter this week come out? I don't see it anywhere nor did I get an email or anything :c


----------



## Isabella

Cou said:


> Another Nisekoi post!! Yeahhh!!! Honestly, I'm surprised no one really mention it here. I watched the first episode, the animation is damn awesome. Chitoge is so pretty and Onodera is actually really cute? And Raku, I never thought he looked that good, omg. I should start catching up with the recent episodes. I remember from the manga, but still best to watch it animated *Q*
> 
> As for the manga though, it's just been so dragged. Been planning to drop it but the last chapter was Chitoge x Raku so I couldn't!!!
> 
> Also, did the chapter this week come out? I don't see it anywhere nor did I get an email or anything :c



I just found out about it actually, first watched the anime but i started reading the manga too c: i'm surprised nobody on here has talked about it too o: i wish i had chitoge's hair omg
but yea i can tell the anime series is going to continue to be really good, i really love the animation and it's funny + entertaining so far!


----------



## radical6

i think i got...like...11 chapters into nisekoi before i got bored
so its on my on hold list forever whoops

is noragami good?? i watched one ep and everyone i see who knows about it loves it to death and read the manga too. idk i didnt really care from the first ep tbh


----------



## Cou

Isabella said:


> I just found out about it actually, first watched the anime but i started reading the manga too c: i'm surprised nobody on here has talked about it too o: i wish i had chitoge's hair omg
> but yea i can tell the anime series is going to continue to be really good, i really love the animation and it's funny + entertaining so far!



Yeah, tbh it's a good manga but i'm still surprised it's actually really popular because it has its sucky moments too-- mainly because I'm rooting for Chitoge but it's a harem so i can't really expect much damnit :< That animation is really pretty. Chitoge became a goddess to me omg. She's too cute and i love her hair too and her bow!!! And Onodera, never thought she was cute in the manga, but in the anime she's pretty cute. I hope you enjoy it and keep up with the manga........



tsundere said:


> i think i got...like...11 chapters into nisekoi before i got bored
> so its on my on hold list forever whoops



hahahahaha me with Kaichou wa maid sama. It's forever on my to read/continue but never picked it up yikes. Anyway, tbh, Nisekoi bored the crap out of me during the beginning it was too cliche blah blah but i lost a bet to my friend and he told me to read Nisekoi and so it's kind of his fault i had to keep reading? And by the 30/40th chapter i started enjoying it (because i love chitoge moments omfggg) and i've been planning to drop it for quite a while now (it's in 100 something chapter now) because it's been dragged too long and off the plot, but two week's ago's chapter was pretty good so i still have hopes but this week sucked so idk anymore, hahaha, nisekoi is dumb but fun at the same time idk


----------



## radical6

THE MAID SAMA CRAP IS SO BAD I REMEMBER READING IT AND CRying it should be on your dropped list


----------



## harime

omg I remember watching the anime for Maid-sama (mostly because Usui). Why did I watch it.


----------



## Cou

It's just that I have this thing for finishing whatever manga/anime I started. But I know I'll waste my time on it????? Omg idk I'll probably pick it up when I have nothing else to read or in need of some desperate shoujo or heart healing or som.

I never even fell in love with Usui 

I think it's a joke bc where tf are the teachers??? Lmao


----------



## harime

pfft hahaha. I thought he was cool until he kinda became those "really-perfect" guys and I just can't stand it now.
The school is probably run by the students instead


----------



## Cou

This is seriously the first time I get to talk about maid sama like this. Wherever I go, ppl go crazy at me for not liking it!!!

I don't mind perf guys but Usui was too much (I even liked Kei from special A more than him). Idk, everything just felt so gloomy, no comedy whatsoever besides the flat as board (that's all I remember tbh hahahahaha)


----------



## harime

xDD I don't remember much, I just remember him stalking her pretty much everywhere she goes.
I don't know what they're called, Gary Stu or smth if they're too perfect.

Special A was weird o -o;


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kaichou wa maid sama was okay
It was a little weird though lol I really liked the mini episode though haha

BUT HAS ANYONE SEEN MADOKA MAGICA?? : D


----------



## harime

Ooh I was thinking of watching that xD I just don't want to since I'm on a shoujo spree * ^ * 
Idk if Madoka is shoujo but it seems more shounenish.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Tiny said:


> Ooh I was thinking of watching that xD I just don't want to since I'm on a shoujo spree * ^ *
> Idk if Madoka is shoujo but it seems more shounenish.



YOU MUST

omg but its not really an average magic girl one though o:
It's kinda deep and a little dark but I don't wanna give everything away D:
It scared me at first but then a friend told me to continue and it was really good!


----------



## radical6

madoka isnt shoujo or shounen its pain. and like everyone has seen it lmao

maid sama is gross and boring and ugly. i hate the art style and i hate everyone oh my god. the guy is a jerk, the girl is a loser, everyone is a dweeb, and it reminds me of the garbage special a. i think i read 50 chapters of that .......

omg its so confusing finding ep 16 and 17 for magi like?? i know there was a one hour special but i find myself watching ep 16 and im like "wTF DIDNT I SEE THIS LAST WEEK???" then i confuse it with the manga and i just give up

also i really cant wait for the next kill la kill episode ohhhh man


----------



## kasane

I'm really contemplating if I should watch Madoka now...:\
I'm hands up for some gore though - -
Anyone seen Corpse Party: Tortured Souls yet?


----------



## Cou

hahahahahaha, also read about 50 chap of special a then skipped to the 100 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA me finishing a manga yup

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or was it 99 idk oh well I finished it so {:


----------



## radical6

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'm really contemplating if I should watch Madoka now...:\
> I'm hands up for some gore though - -
> Anyone seen Corpse Party: Tortured Souls yet?



madoka doesnt really have gore. its just lots of despair. though, there is a decapitation scene but i dont recall it being bloody.


----------



## kasane

tsundere said:


> madoka doesnt really have gore. its just lots of despair. though, there is a decapitation scene but i dont recall it being bloody.



I've heard about the decapitation scene and I thought that Madoka was kinda like a sorcery/magic/attacking violence Anime (and that was when I was watching Umineko ) also since I saw the Tumblr comments on Akise Aru (from Mirai Nikki) and Mami (Madoka, the girl who got their head decapitated) and Kaworu Nagisa (Neon Genesis Evang, also decapitated) and their similarities...oh well :/


----------



## harime

unnghh I need more shoujo's to watch. I feel like I watched almost every one that suits my favorite genres/style. @-@
Something with comedy, romance (obv), not to cliche because I always hate this one girl that tries to get the main guy too, maybe a delinquent character??


----------



## kasane

You're my total opposite XP
I watch the more horror/gore/violent ones...
Often with pain and agony :d


----------



## harime

ahaa xD I love gore/horror stuff too, I'm just in that month where you're crazy about something then the next, it's different d:
This month shall start off with some rooomaaanceee ~ 
Next month will probably be shounen or smth.


----------



## kasane

I get these Anime hiatus...
For a few series, I'd be into it, but then I can't really bother starting a new one D: just couldn't get into the mood of it
This month started off with Pupa which was a disappointment :C


----------



## harime

Pupa is that reaaallly short episode anime right? And same! Well it's usually because I try to look for something similar to the one I watched xD For example; SnK.


----------



## kasane

It's a 3-4 minute episode...
I give up, time to read the manga - .-

- - - Post Merge - - -

And what's sad, is that some Animes which are great, and the last episode has enough to continue, BUT THEY DON'T MAKE IT. 
Like 07 Ghost, the ending just wasn't right...or Psycho-Pass, I expected a better ending and a second season D:


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

I loved the 07-Ghoust manga but when I watched the anime I felt dissaponted with the ending  like you said it just was not right...
Another anime to add to my dissaponted list. Has any one watched Another?


----------



## kasane

Well overall 07-Ghost was good. Just except for the ending...
Time to read manga again ;_;

Yes I've seen Another! It's quite good, to be fair. 
I'm still lol'ing about the umbrellas XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Well, I accidentally closed my SnK tab, now I can't remember which episode I was at. And the history on my computer tends to delete itself, so I can't check. Does anyone know which episode number is the one where they come back inside of the walls after fighting the female titan?


----------



## Zanessa

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Well, I accidentally closed my SnK tab, now I can't remember which episode I was at. And the history on my computer tends to delete itself, so I can't check. Does anyone know which episode number is the one where they come back inside of the walls after fighting the female titan?



They're back inside at episode 22, towards the end.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

ZanessaGaily said:


> They're back inside at episode 22, towards the end.



Okay, thanks


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

KitsuneNikki said:


> Well overall 07-Ghost was good. Just except for the ending...
> Time to read manga again ;_;
> 
> Yes I've seen Another! It's quite good, to be fair.
> I'm still lol'ing about the umbrellas XD



I'm now scared of umbrellas. That's the only death I can't handle. Have you watched higurashi?


----------



## kasane

Sinister Chiyoko said:


> I'm now scared of umbrellas. That's the only death I can't handle. Have you watched higurashi?



Whenever I see any umbrellas in the rain, I will always think of Another
I watched the first two episodes but then I don't know what happened afterwards


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

KitsuneNikki said:


> Whenever I see any umbrellas in the rain, I will always think of Another
> I watched the first two episodes but then I don't know what happened afterwards


Hahaha When ever im bored i show my friend all of the another death sences and we just laugh. I really need to find more vioent, horror and gore anime.


----------



## kasane

Sinister Chiyoko said:


> Hahaha When ever im bored i show my friend all of the another death sences and we just laugh. I really need to find more vioent, horror and gore anime.



Violence horror and gore imo is anything to do with blood, deaths and torture XD
I see your avatar right now is Bernkastel and Rika :3


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

Hehe we like the same things and yeah they are my 2 favorite anime characters!
 I was thinking about watching deadman wonderland but school has started and I proberly won't get around to it.


----------



## kasane

School's gonna start for me tomorrow ;__; 
No more Anime D:
Speaking of Deadman Wonderland I finished the manga 3 days ago lol
I love their opening and their ending <3
The opening describes the Anime perfectly and the ending tries to wash the feeling away (No spoilers)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my avatar is of a Deadman Wonderland character~


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

I'm at school right now waiting with my friends for the bell to ring and  ah cool  of I have time when I get home I will start straight away!


----------



## kasane

And you're still on TBT XD
Good luck with school


----------



## L. Lawliet

Just started attack on titan. My god. This a Is incredible


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

L. Lawliet said:


> Just started attack on titan. My god. This a Is incredible



This was my reaction when I started watching it too.


----------



## Libra

I'm currently rewatching random episodes of Saint Seiya (the original series, that is, not Omega and what ever).


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

L. Lawliet said:


> Just started attack on titan. My god. This a Is incredible


At first I didn't want to watch attack on Titan because it was always talked about by EVERYONE and I don't really like to watch it when it's all hyped up. Me and a friend watched and we regretted not watching it sooner it's just so awesome!


----------



## Hot

Thanks to the suggestions for .gifs on Tumblr, I'm currently watching Noragami. I don't know if I'll be able to watch/follow the whole series though, because these days I usually watch anime 4-5 episodes in before switching. .


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

Cold said:


> Thanks to the suggestions for .gifs on Tumblr, I'm currently watching Noragami. I don't know if I'll be able to watch/follow the whole series though, because these days I usually watch anime 4-5 episodes in before switching. .


Yay! some one else who is watching Noragami, I hope they do a good job with the rest of the anime. You should totally watch the whole series


----------



## LoboBlanco

The only anime I'm currently watching is definitely Naruto.

The last episode I've watched of it is Haku's Secret Jutsu: Crystal Ice Mirrors.

I've mainly been watching other TV shows, such as Once Upon a Time, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland and Angel.


----------



## Wataru

Does someone watck k-on ? I finished it recently it's amazing ^^ mugi is my waifu o3o


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I thought I'd bump this because I just got into Attack on Titan. I think after I watch this one episode, I may watch Full Metal Alchemist to see why it's so popular.


----------



## ForgottenT

I'm re watching dragon ball, already finished the first season, currently on episode 102 of dragon ball Z


----------



## Ceres

I finished my Gintama binge, now I'm in pain from finishing it so I'm trying to very slowly watch season 6. I really gotta pick up the manga, I need more haha!

I've been rewatching Natsume Yuujinchou since I wanted to watch the latest season (season 4 I think?) but I couldn't remember if I'd seen season 3 so I figured I'd just rewatch the whole thing since I first watched it years ago! I don't remember it being this sad oh my god ;-; I love it though, Natsumes VA as well is one of my favourites! (He also does Yato from Noragami which I've been following)

Noragami is okay, a few people on my tumblr seem to love it but to me it seems pretty generic so far, hmmm :c. Not sure about this seasons anime, as I haven't poked around much, but Space Dandy had my interest piqued so I do want to pick it up as well~

I really am behind in a lot of stuff I want to watch though :c I'm behind on Kill la Kill and Monogatari Season 2, gotta catch up! Haha I also have TTGL half finished from back when I put it on hold when I got into Gintama... whoops. Its so bad though, instead of watching new shows I'm just rewatching Natsume and random Gintama eps! Blaaah


----------



## Libra

Currently watching random episodes of Saint Seiya Omega (go figure) and actually liking them. Didn't think that would happen but now that the cloths look less like a Digimon crossover and more like the ones from the original series, I'm actually enjoying the series. Not sure yet whether I'll start watching from episode 1, but we'll see.


----------



## garchomps

Currently, I am watching Space Dandy, Kill La Kill, & Pokemon XY~


----------



## Jaz

I'm watching SnK and Naruto currently


----------



## Cudon

I've been slacking on my anime watching, but I'm currently inactively watching monogatari season 2 and finishing up Sakurasou na pet na kanojo for the second time. I'm glad to know there's atleast one anime that I love even after rewatching it. Ohhh yeah.. And I still gotta finish watching the first four generations of Pokemon.

I'm thinking about rewatching 2 of my other favorites Guilty Crown and Gurren Lagann. The problem is specific characters in Guilty Crown piss me off so much now after seeing the anime once I just can't stand to rewatch it. And I'm afraid Gurren Lagann just wont be as good as I remember it being . 

I watched 9 episodes of Kill la Kill like a month ago, so I could probably watch the new ones that have come out now, the fanserviccy outfits of the main characters turn me off a bit though..


----------



## Colour Bandit

I've been catching up on Naruto Shippuden recently and I've also just started watching Sword Art Online


----------



## Music_123

i'm currently watching:
Pretty rhythm: rainbow live(3rd season of pretty rhythm)
Happiness Charge Precure!(just started yesterday,this marks the 10th anniversary of precure)
Aikatsu(short for idol activities in japan called AIdoru KATSUdon)
Cardfight! Vanguard link joker(3rd season of cardfight! vanguard)
Pokemon XY


----------



## Hot

Ah; I can't wait for episode 6 of Noragami to come out ~
There're so many scenes to make .gifs from.


----------



## Thunder

I've been watching some Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo to go along with Kill La Kill.

All are very enjoyable.


----------



## ribbononmywrist

I'm currently trying to catch up in One Piece. Have been watching it for about two weeks and we're up to episode 200 something. Had to start watching it before I go to Japan so I know what all the fuss is about. I love it! Chopper is so adorable.


----------



## kasane

God, I need to watch Kill La Kill someday T.T
But I'm currently watching Steins;Gate


----------



## missymagi

I finished watching Kyoukai no Kanata, and I'm sad cus I finished watching it...
other than that I'm currently watching kill la kill, log horizon, and I started to watch Btooom
and I want to start watching tsuritama, working, and kyousou giga


----------



## radical6

missymagi said:


> I finished watching Kyoukai no Kanata, and I'm sad cus I finished watching it...
> other than that I'm currently watching kill la kill, log horizon, and I started to watch Btooom
> and I want to start watching tsuritama, working, and kyousou giga


*WATCH KYOUSOUGIGA*

kill la kill sucks only watch it bc i love mako and ryuko


----------



## harime

I can't take Kill la kill ep4 seriously omg.


----------



## Thunder

Tiny said:


> I can't take Kill la kill ep4 seriously omg.



It was pretty awesome for a filler episode.


----------



## harime

Thunder said:


> It was pretty awesome for a filler episode.



Haha yeah. Everything is intense d:


----------



## missymagi

tsundere said:


> kill la kill sucks only watch it bc i love mako and ryuko



I dunno why I watch kill la kill, but it's somewhat interesting, kind of


----------



## Louis

Wow, cool. It looks like everyone's still watching the animes from the previous seasons. Thought I was the only one 

Here is my animelist (a little bit non-active, I just watched One Piece up-to-date, will finish more in the weekend):
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Loouis


----------



## harime

The teacher in KLK //facepalm.


----------



## Zanessa

_Finally_ finished K-On!

Favorites:
1. K-On! movie
2. K-On! Season 1
3. K-On! Season 2

There was a lot of crying done...


----------



## Libra

Watched a few episodes of Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne. I had forgotten how different the anime is from the manga. The manga is much better!


----------



## Zanessa

I have a short To Watch list: 

Free!
Kuroko no Basket
Mirai Nikki 
Kyoukai no Kanata


What to watch first...?


----------



## Sinister Chiyoko

ZanessaGaily said:


> I have a short To Watch list:
> 
> Free!
> Kuroko no Basket
> Mirai Nikki
> Kyoukai no Kanata
> 
> 
> What to watch first...?


I'm currently watching Kuroko no basket and I love it so much!! Watched all of thoses anime and they are amazing!!


----------



## harime

yyooOOOO KLK latest episode - blown my mind.


----------



## ForgottenT

harime said:


> yyooOOOO KLK latest episode - blown my mind.



Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## LadyVivia

Just finished Black butler season 1 and 2 with my Alpaca plush named Bassy. (hau hau)


----------



## Anjellie

The latest anime I just watched was Kiniro Mosaic. It's so cute x3
I'm currently reading my Oreimo manga (I watched the anime already... Manga is so perverted xD)

My favourite anime will have to be Shirokuma Cafe and K-ON.
Eh but I love Soul Eater too. 

People say I like the boring anime :c


----------



## Zanessa

Just finished Free!

Makoto and Haru will destroy me...


----------



## ~Yami~

Im thinking of watching Kill la Kill i just dont know if i will continue watching it >~< and for some strange reason the animation is a bit strange for me, i dont know why thou...


----------



## Leanne

I just finished Diabolik Lovers.
It was the most disturbing, obscure, and uncomfortable thing I have ever seen.

... But it was enjoyable. Kinda. I guess you just have to pay attention. x.x


----------



## MisterEnigma

LoboBlanco said:


> The only anime I'm currently watching is definitely Naruto.
> 
> The last episode I've watched of it is Haku's Secret Jutsu: Crystal Ice Mirrors.
> 
> I've mainly been watching other TV shows, such as Once Upon a Time, Once Upon a Time in Wonderland and Angel.



Love Once Upon a Time, glad to see another fan here!


----------



## Vermilon

My anime of all time is Sailor Moon!  Sailor Moon, Digimon, Pokemon, InuYasha and DBZ was my childhood!

I'm currently watching Tokyo Raven, Log Horizon, Nisekoi, and Golden Time. ^_^


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow

Urusei Yatsura, Ranma 1/2 I like the crazy stuff!


----------



## Wish

kill la kill gettin good


----------



## Gizmodo

Sailor Moon will forever be my favourite
watched the dub at 5/6/7
Then watched all 5 japanese series after that

Also ADORE Lucky star i wish there were more episodes :'(


----------



## Cou

watching toaru majutsu no index right now because freaking falcon man dumb falcon man i hate you falcon man


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow

Not the greatest Anim? ever but I love the theme tune.


----------



## Swiftstream

Gizmodo said:


> Sailor Moon will forever be my favourite
> watched the dub at 5/6/7
> Then watched all 5 japanese series after that
> 
> Also ADORE Lucky star i wish there were more episodes :'(



is lucky star really that good?
i watched the first episode, and it was just the girls talking about how to eat a chocolate cornet.
After that i was like wth did i just watch o-o

Sword art online is my all time fav


----------



## toastia

I just started Toradora! And I like it so far. I've incoperated it's story with a few different things that makes for a pleasantly good anime.
I wish, that I could turn all my dreams into anime. I would probably have made the best anime you guys have ever seen. It's THAT GOOD.
Back on Toradora, I've gone up to episode 3 and the story seems to be over already -_- but when I saw that there were 30 episodes, well, I wonder what I have in store?


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Just finished rewatching Berserk and Blue Gender.


----------



## cIementine

Just finished Lovely Complex :'c Beautiful, it was c:

Starting Special A! ^u^


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

MayorAvalon said:


> Just finished Lovely Complex :'c Beautiful, it was c:
> 
> Starting Special A! ^u^


Special A is cool 


Swiftstream said:


> is lucky star really that good?
> i watched the first episode, and it was just the girls talking about how to eat a chocolate cornet.
> After that i was like wth did i just watch o-o
> 
> Sword art online is my all time fav



Lucky star was actually the one that got me into anime. A friend reccomended it to me, so I watched it, and soon started watching loads. Before then, I never really even knew about anime (outside of pokemon, lol)

Just finished SnK (loved it <3), need something else to watch. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Hot

Just started watching 進撃の巨人 (Attack on Titan - Finally *done* with Noragami).


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Cold said:


> Just started watching 進撃の巨人 (Attack on Titan - Finally *done* with Noragami).



i only have a couple episodes left of attack on titan, that show is insane!

my siggy has all my anime's i've watched or plan on watching c:<


----------



## harime

Kill la kill's episode 18 just, killed, me.

Grrr now I have to wait another painful week :c


----------



## Thunder

harime said:


> Kill la kill's episode 18 just, killed, me.
> 
> Grrr now I have to wait another painful week :c





Spoiler



Pretty heart wrenching, to say the least.

I kind of had a sneaking suspicion that there was some relation between the two, as soon as they brought up the little sibling, it was basically just "HURRY UP AND SAY IT ALREADY".

I'm kind of excited for next week's episode, it'll be cool to have the focus on the E4 and the beachers.


----------



## Jakerz

Sometimes I watch Shugo Chara but kind of getting tired of the series so I just swap bettween ranodm shows and am hoping to find one I really like 

I just can;t wait till the next season of SAO (Sword Art Online) comes out... Absolutely the best Anime ever.


----------



## Volvagia

i finished no. 6 and wow loved it
basically all i wanted in an anime. should have had more than 11 episodes though ):


----------



## ~Yami~

Just caught up will Kill la kill and wow all of the plot twists >~<


----------



## harime

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty heart wrenching, to say the least.
> 
> I kind of had a sneaking suspicion that there was some relation between the two, as soon as they brought up the little sibling, it was basically just "HURRY UP AND SAY IT ALREADY".
> 
> I'm kind of excited for next week's episode, it'll be cool to have the focus on the E4 and the beachers.





Spoiler



Haha yeah, their hair color made me think they were siblings at first so I guess that's true now.
I want to see what happens to Nui now d: And I still can't take the name Nudist Beach seriously.


----------



## ForgottenT

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty heart wrenching, to say the least.
> 
> I kind of had a sneaking suspicion that there was some relation between the two, as soon as they brought up the little sibling, it was basically just "HURRY UP AND SAY IT ALREADY".
> 
> I'm kind of excited for next week's episode, it'll be cool to have the focus on the E4 and the beachers.



I can't wait >_<


----------



## curryluvr

I've been keeping up with manga mostly but FREE was the last anime I watched. That was something.


----------



## Cou

curryluvr said:


> I've been keeping up with manga mostly but FREE was the last anime I watched. That was something.



_That was something_, omfg.


----------



## heichou

d id someone mention anime
 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

After I recommended SnK to a friend, she has recommended that I should watch Death Note. Is it any good?
Also, when i looked it up, I found that there is two movies to go with it. Should I be watching them afyer a certain episode, or just at the end?


----------



## Toffee

TheCreeperHugz said:


> After I recommended SnK to a friend, she has recommended that I should watch Death Note. Is it any good?
> Also, when i looked it up, I found that there is two movies to go with it. Should I be watching them afyer a certain episode, or just at the end?



It is very very good 100/10 super recommend. It's my favorite anime ever, but I have to admit, I've never watched the movies so I guess I'd say skip them unless you're really interested? I hear there _might_ be a remake in the works, for the 10th anniversary.

Anyways, I'm currently really into natsume yuujincho, magi, nagi no asukara, log horizon, and noragami. They're all so good. I'm amazed nobody's been talking about magi on this thread so far (although I've only looked in the past few pages). It's a wonderful series.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Toffee said:


> It is very very good 100/10 super recommend. It's my favorite anime ever, but I have to admit, I've never watched the movies so I guess I'd say skip them unless you're really interested? I hear there _might_ be a remake in the works, for the 10th anniversary.
> 
> Anyways, I'm currently really into natsume yuujincho, magi, nagi no asukara, log horizon, and noragami. They're all so good. I'm amazed nobody's been talking about magi on this thread so far (although I've only looked in the past few pages). It's a wonderful series.



Okay, I guess I'd better go find my headphones then, so I can start watching it now ^.^
I think I will watch the movies, but after i finish all of the episodes


----------



## kasane

TheCreeperHugz said:


> After I recommended SnK to a friend, she has recommended that I should watch Death Note. Is it any good?
> Also, when i looked it up, I found that there is two movies to go with it. Should I be watching them afyer a certain episode, or just at the end?



Yes, Death Note is really good! <3
I haven't watched the movies though :/
Unless you're talking about the live action of Death Note and L: Change the World?


----------



## dr_shrunk

animes I like: Kill La kill, mitsudomoe , Polar Bear Cafe, Madoka, Hell Girl, Chii's sweet home/new address, Nichijou, Pokemon, Attack on Titan, Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt, Azumanga Daioh, Soul eater, Ghost stories ((The dub only because it's the best)) Keroro Gunso, Pani Poni Dash! , Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo, Lucky Star, Shugo Chara,Free, One Piece, and Watamote,


----------



## jakuzure

I'm a huge fan of Attack on Titan, Kyoukai no Kanata, Free! and Hetalia! I like Madoka and Pokemon too! I've been thinking of watching Hyouka and the Dangan Ronpa anime too; are those any good? ovo


----------



## KermitTea

Special A, SAO, and Pokemon.
Any recommendations for more anime? ;;


----------



## curryluvr

Does anyone watch Gintama?


----------



## dr_shrunk

lightpastelrainbows said:


> I'm a huge fan of Attack on Titan, Kyoukai no Kanata, Free! and Hetalia! I like Madoka and Pokemon too! I've been thinking of watching Hyouka and the Dangan Ronpa anime too; are those any good? ovo


The Dangan Ronpa anime is okay, but I recommend playing the game or watching the game play because the anime sort of rushed things.


----------



## Yana

I've recently been watching _Ghost Hunt_ and _Princess Jellyfish_. ...Kind of contrasting genres, but they're both p good in their own right.


----------



## heichou

xlRenn said:


> Special A, SAO, and Pokemon.
> Any recommendations for more anime? ;;


yeah friend!! u should watch _shingeki no kyojin/attack on titan_, _uta no prince-sama!_ and _polar bear cafe._ snk is a bit on the..... violent side but it's great!!! polar bear cafe is an adorable comedy and uta-pri is an idol romance-ish anime,,,,,


----------



## harime

unnGGH I love utapri <33 Syo-kun ~~


----------



## Yana

Altaria said:


> yeah friend!! u should watch _shingeki no kyojin/attack on titan_, _uta no prince-sama!_ and _polar bear cafe._ snk is a bit on the..... violent side but it's great!!! polar bear cafe is an adorable comedy and uta-pri is an idol romance-ish anime,,,,,



Every time I try to get a friend into SnK they violently deny me. ; 7;
"It's too sad!", "Too gorey!", etc. etc. orz


----------



## ~Yami~

I heard uta pri (>~<)/ Favourite anime at the moment!! Syo and Ai ~~~


----------



## Jakerz

Started watching engaged to the us identified all I got to say is HURRY UP WITH THE NEXT EPISODE ALREADY!!!!


----------



## KermitTea

Altaria said:


> yeah friend!! u should watch _shingeki no kyojin/attack on titan_, _uta no prince-sama!_ and _polar bear cafe._ snk is a bit on the..... violent side but it's great!!! polar bear cafe is an adorable comedy and uta-pri is an idol romance-ish anime,,,,,


Okay thanks !  I'll try them!


----------



## Kirito

Attack on titan and sword art online!!


----------



## mechamaple

Maybe it's just me but I felt let down when I watched/read SNK? The hype didn't live up to my expectations so I just kinda dropped it after reading the manga up to chapter 90, hoping the characters would be more memorable to the point that it would save my opinion of it but.... Although the concept is cool and the first opening was catchy, it's not one of my favorites

I'd recommend Tsuritama if you want something that's really happy and nice.


----------



## rubyy

Just finished Special A, for the 3rd time, my fave anime of all times<3

HikarixTakishima forever


----------



## arthurcameron

I love saint seiya anime


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler: KILL LA KILL EP18











THURSDAY PLEASE


----------



## ~Yami~

Tom said:


> Spoiler: KILL LA KILL EP18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THURSDAY PLEASE



OMG I KNOW RIGHT >~<


----------



## krielle

Dangan ronpa.
Blade of the immortal.
Samurai Champloo.
Paradise kiss.
Attack on titan.
Rurouni Kenshin.
Kuragehime.
Wolf Children.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Suki na itte yo~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Theres nothing better than listening to the ending soundtrack on an anime <3 
Ugh, I especially love blade of the immortals ending song. 
All the parts just flash through my mind once I hear it.


----------



## Wish

Tom said:


> Spoiler: KILL LA KILL EP18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THURSDAY PLEASE



my body is ready


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Rage mode Ryuko is not to be trifled with.


----------



## ~Yami~

That explosion at the end of Kill la Kill >~<
NEED A NEW EPISODE NOW!!


----------



## harime

whyyyy KLK?
now i have to wait another weeeeek.
//dies


----------



## ~Yami~

harime said:


> whyyyy KLK?
> now i have to wait another weeeeek.
> //dies



Thats pretty much every one in the fandom at the moment >~<


----------



## crystalmilktea

Currently trudging through One Piece... almost at 300 episodes (since I started a year ago x.x)


----------



## Emily

Special A and Ah! My Goddess are like THE best anime ever


----------



## Farobi

crystalmilktea said:


> Currently trudging through One Piece... almost at 300 episodes (since I started a year ago x.x)



Im reading the manga and im at 219 i think D: started reading a month and a half ago ^_^


----------



## BubbleRadius

I have like...300 more episodes to watch to catch up on the 633 episodes of One Piece.
Love that anime! <3


----------



## MelonPan

It's never too late to start One Piece, unfortunately it's size does stop a lot of people.  I am behind myself, but will catch up soon.


----------



## HailHelix

I am currently watching Ch?oS;HEAd, because I just finished Trigun. as for my favorites list I have too many to post on here but I really like both of the Fullmetal Alchemist series as well as FairyTail, Elfin Lied, Another and Space Dandy


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

acnl.otaku said:


> It's never too late to start One Piece, unfortunately it's size does stop a lot of people.  I am behind myself, but will catch up soon.



One piece is amazing, but if anyone is just starting it, remember to take a break from it every once in a while


----------



## Phoelipop

I love anime~ I have a list of a bunch of anime I want to watch, but right now I'm rewatching Higurashi. And Naruto Shippuden and Lucky Star.


----------



## Leanne

HailHelix said:


> I am currently watching Ch?oS;HEAd, because I just finished Trigun. as for my favorites list I have too many to post on here but I really like both of the Fullmetal Alchemist series as well as FairyTail, Elfin Lied, Another and Space Dandy



I think Chaos;head was so bad hahaha x.X . I really disliked the main character, and story wise it didn't make much sense.
After I watched Chaos;Head I watched Steins;Gate and Robotics;Notes though, They were much better. Steins was really, really fun to watch. I'd totally marry someone like Okarin hahaha.


----------



## Yui Z

I started watching precure the other day... Only because I haven't seen a fantasy/girl power anime in a while  and also someone told me that the qr dress that my AC character is wearing is from the anime too. I had no idea since I only chose to wear it because it matched my blue ribbon accessory :3


----------



## radical6

please talk to me about kill la kill 


Spoiler: kill la kill recent ep



I LOVE NONON'S OUTFIT OMG!!! i love you nonon. pleae marry me
ok im really annoyed with the annoying scenes with raygo like stop being a fricking creep??? first the weird bath scene and now this spanking scene omg go away i want her DEAD
im so happy mako is saved and im laughing at gamagori because he was so determined to save her and he was like YES!!!! when he did then ryuko wakes up and comes and saves like 10 people in one slash and hes like oh
THEYRE VERY CUTE TOGETHER THO BUT MAKO X RYUKO STILL STANDS IN MY HEART
also i called ryuko and satsuki were siblings ok im so happy they are i want a cute episode with them being sisters if i dont get one ill be mad.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> please talk to me about kill la kill
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kill la kill recent ep
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE NONON'S OUTFIT OMG!!! i love you nonon. pleae marry me
> ok im really annoyed with the annoying scenes with raygo like stop being a fricking creep??? first the weird bath scene and now this spanking scene omg go away i want her DEAD
> im so happy mako is saved and im laughing at gamagori because he was so determined to save her and he was like YES!!!! when he did then ryuko wakes up and comes and saves like 10 people in one slash and hes like oh
> THEYRE VERY CUTE TOGETHER THO BUT MAKO X RYUKO STILL STANDS IN MY HEART
> also i called ryuko and satsuki were siblings ok im so happy they are i want a cute episode with them being sisters if i dont get one ill be mad.





Spoiler



I find that kinda funny since all the fanservice outfits were initially what kept you away from the anime 

Can't help but feel bad for poor Senketsu though


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I find that kinda funny since all the fanservice outfits were initially what kept you away from the anime
> 
> Can't help but feel bad for poor Senketsu though





Spoiler



pfff shut up i still dislike the anime for tht but NONON WAS SO CUTE i love nonon with all my heart
i feel bad for him too ok but i understand ryukos anger and also if they destroy the life fiber thing forever doesnt ryuko die with it then if shes made out of life fibers?? or i mean her heart anyway


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

just watched tonari no kaibutsu-kun, wasn't expecting to be interested but it's a pretty good anime  idk if there's a manga, but the ending kinda left me hanging :/


----------



## Yui Z

I really would like to watch Hyouka but don't really know what it's about completely :3 I guess I'll have to wait and see hehe


----------



## radical6

awesomeperson1 said:


> just watched tonari no kaibutsu-kun, wasn't expecting to be interested but it's a pretty good anime  idk if there's a manga, but the ending kinda left me hanging :/



THE ANIME SUCKS SO BAD READ THE MANGA THE MANGA IS SO MUCH BETTER


----------



## Pachirisu71

I just finished Mirai Nikki and started Elfen Lied. I'm into tragic anime. I feel like Mirrai Nikki started amazing with the first half, but by the end I didn't like it as much. I'm not sure why, maybe I was just tired of it. It was very unpredictable >especially towards the end< though.


----------



## Bobnolivia

Currently Watching Fairy tail on like episode 105? out of 170 something I've finished Lucky star and watching a couple K-on episodes


----------



## radical6

i watched one ep of elfen lied and puked
mirai nikki is okay, only read the manga.


----------



## Piroshi

I started watching Initial D after saying I was going to watch it for years. I was a bit turned off by their lips in the first episode, but I'm five episodes in now and glad I stuck with it so far.


----------



## Emily

ive been watching Kaichou wa Maid-Sama & Say ''I Love You'' recently and finished them defo recomend. im a big fan of high school romance anime hehe :x


----------



## LadyVivia

Just finished Attack on Titan. *I will not cosplay, I will not cosplay, I will not cosplay!*


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

LadyVivia said:


> Just finished Attack on Titan. *I will not cosplay, I will not cosplay, I will not cosplay!*


GAAAAAAAAAHHHH i really hope there's a second season lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emily said:


> ive been watching Kaichou wa Maid-Sama & Say ''I Love You'' recently and finished them defo recomend. im a big fan of high school romance anime hehe :x


KAICHOU WA MAID SAMA is one of my faveeee shoujo anime ;A;


----------



## ~Yami~

Just started watching Darker than black, I really like the story so far but, I feel like things go a little unexplained >~<


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

~Yami~ said:


> Just started watching Darker than black, I really like the story so far but, I feel like things go a little unexplained >~<


hmm i think that's the point though o.o its... mysterious... you'll figure it all out later on though


----------



## ~Yami~

awesomeperson1 said:


> hmm i think that's the point though o.o its... mysterious... you'll figure it all out later on though


Thats the main reason i watched it because its just very mysterious >~<


----------



## Emily

YAY someone else likes Kaichou wa Maid-Sama <3


----------



## ~Yami~

Emily said:


> YAY someone else likes Kaichou wa Maid-Sama <3



I'm surprised no one said it sooner >~<
It was a pretty good anime and manga, one of my favourite a as well!


----------



## kasane

~Yami~ said:


> Thats the main reason i watched it because its just very mysterious >~<



I only finished one episode of Darker Than Black and that was one week ago XD


----------



## Miss Dandere

I haven't watched any anime really >•< The last anime I really watched was Little Busters! And then kinda went on a mini rampage watching all the anime's that interested me on crunchyroll ( a anime website/app in case you didn't know) watching things like Miss Monochrome. But I haven't  watched any in a while so I need to have a look


----------



## ~Yami~

KitsuneNikki said:


> I only finished one episode of Darker Than Black and that was one week ago XD


You should continue!!! I'm sure you will like it >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Dandere said:


> I haven't watched any anime really >•< The last anime I really watched was Little Busters! And then kinda went on a mini rampage watching all the anime's that interested me on crunchyroll ( a anime website/app in case you didn't know) watching things like Miss Monochrome. But I haven't  watched any in a while so I need to have a look



OMG I love little busters!!!!
I guess you like Kud the best, Wafuuu >~<
I like Haruka the best >~< I cried a lot at the ending thou, ah Key you have done it again.


----------



## Miss Dandere

~Yami~ said:


> OMG I love little busters!!!!
> I guess you like Kud the best, Wafuuu >~<
> I like Haruka the best >~< I cried a lot at the ending thou, ah Key you have done it again.



Yeah I love Kud! She's my favourite <3 I also have a nendoroid of her as well (she's also the only one I have but I hope to get rin and the blonde hair girl who's name I keep forgetting =_=)


----------



## ~Yami~

Aww she's so cute >~<
The blonde hair girl is Komari she's also cute!
I have 6 nendoroids, I am hoping to buy the Komari one when she gets released.


----------



## Cou

Re watching Toradora! asdfghjkl;;;;; second episode and I'm already tearing up ooooooooo she's too cute :[[[


----------



## ~Yami~

Cou said:


> Re watching Toradora! asdfghjkl;;;;; second episode and I'm already tearing up ooooooooo she's too cute :[[[



OMFG, Toradora <3 One of my favourite anime!! Its so emotional yet funny and happy >///<
My friend recommended it to me, and that's what started my love for High school love anime.


----------



## harime

Cou said:


> Re watching Toradora! asdfghjkl;;;;; second episode and I'm already tearing up ooooooooo she's too cute :[[[



yOU WATCH TORADORA!?!?! QUICK WHO DO YOU SHIP

----



Spoiler: KLK ep20



I love satsuki, killing the cover clothes with her toenails hehe. D: So much cliffhangers, I'm not sure who will win or if it'll be a draw or no one wins because something will pop in.


----------



## Thunder

harime said:


> Spoiler: KLK ep20
> 
> 
> 
> I love satsuki, killing the cover clothes with her toenails hehe. D: So much cliffhangers, I'm not sure who will win or if it'll be a draw or no one wins because something will pop in.





Spoiler



They really know how to end their episodes on a high note.



Finished Samurai Champloo, definitely worth the watch.



Spoiler: Final episode spoilers



Mugen's killing blow on patches was pretty badass (Jin's still better though)


----------



## Miss Dandere

Is anyone going to watch Makkushi City Actors? I really love momo and Mary <3 I also enjoy the songs sung by IA and Miku Hatsune too


----------



## ~Yami~

Miss Dandere said:


> Is anyone going to watch Makkushi City Actors? I really love momo and Mary <3 I also enjoy the songs sung by IA and Miku Hatsune too



AHHHH, I love you even more now <3 Yes im definitely going to watch it the moment it starts to air >~< My favorite characters are Ene, Konoha, Kido and Kano, My OTP is Kano and Kido >~< My favourite song would proberly have to be Headphone actor >~<


----------



## Miss Dandere

~Yami~ said:


> AHHHH, I love you even more now <3 Yes im definitely going to watch it the moment it starts to air >~< My favorite characters are Ene, Konoha, Kido and Kano, My OTP is Kano and Kido >~< My favourite song would proberly have to be Headphone actor >~<


That's my OTP as well since they always fight kinda and its just cute =>~<= 

My favourite song is Imagination Forest and Kisaragi Attention which, coincidently are Momo's and Mary's character songs


----------



## radical6

i heard someone say kagepro
i want to see it so bad like i want to see my babies animated 
i love kano so much but i dont really like his songs ...

my faves are probably lost time memory and outer science
and kagerou days


----------



## Miss Dandere

Yay another kagepro fan (also has a anime personality type username like me lol)

I like those songs as well 

Who's your least favourite character? Mines Shintarō as he doesn't have any power at all


----------



## ~Yami~

tsundere said:


> i heard someone say kagepro
> i want to see it so bad like i want to see my babies animated
> i love kano so much but i dont really like his songs ...
> 
> my faves are probably lost time memory and outer science
> and kagerou days



Yay, Another Kagepro lover <3 <3
I love the tune of outer science, I also like Ayano's theory of happines and Toumei answer, There just so sad TT^TT
Grrrr, I just cant wait until it airs!!!!!


----------



## Hot

Ah, I've been following KagePro ever since it was announced, Children Record being my favorite track. Though besides the usual ship, I've been shipping KidoxKonoha recently. .

I'm currently finishing Bakemonogatari, as someone suggested through MyAnimeList.


----------



## staticistic1114

I much rather read manga, I'm reading Yotsuba&!, One Piece, Naruto, Maximum Ride
I am currently watching Kuroko no Basket, Fairy Tail
I have watched Death Note, Lucky Star

maybe a few others I cant remember~~


----------



## Miss Dandere

Yay more Kagepro fans!

------

I've seen Lucky Star and I've also got the English version of the manga ( it was the first manga I read in that style so I was confused on how to read it a bit)


----------



## Chiarasu

Been mainly into Nagi no Asukara and Log Horizon this season~ 
Reading Yamada-kun and the seven witches manga! It is so hilarious!


----------



## disgonbgud

Currently alternating between Skip Beat! (for the 10th time since I first watched in September of last year), Human Crossing, Hell Girl (season 1), and Gin no Saji/Silver Spoon (season 2).

Currently re-reading Skip Beat! the manga because the anime stops just as the manga got even better (grrrrr hate it when that happens), and will probably re-read Hana Yori Dango after I finish this re-read (I re-read HYD at least twice a year for the past 7 years).


----------



## radical6

all the incest scenes in KLK make me gag

everyone needs to read koe no katachi like i like a lot of deep manga but the oneshot made me cry because it was so goddamn beautiful and now that it has a manga im so happy like its about a boy who bullied a deaf girl and meets up with her later on and tries to fix everything and its so good please read it


----------



## radical6

oops double post


----------



## Cou

tsundere said:


> all the incest scenes in KLK make me gag
> 
> everyone needs to read koe no katachi like i like a lot of deep manga but the oneshot made me cry because it was so goddamn beautiful and now that it has a manga im so happy like its about a boy who bullied a deaf girl and meets up with her later on and tries to fix everything and its so good please read it



oMFG WHAT DID YOU DO TO ME DUDE :'(((((((( I READ THE ONE SHOT HOLY @#$% I AM TEARING UP RIGHT NOW SO MUCH FRICKKKK THAT WAS JUST AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... im seriously tearing up right now :'( That was so much for a damn oneshot.... im off to read the chapters asdfghjkl;;;;;;;; THAT WAS FRICKING BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> all the incest scenes in KLK make me gag
> 
> everyone needs to read koe no katachi like i like a lot of deep manga but the oneshot made me cry because it was so goddamn beautiful and now that it has a manga im so happy like its about a boy who bullied a deaf girl and meets up with her later on and tries to fix everything and its so good please read it



The incest scenes make me cringe so hard, but that's probably the point. To establish MORE HATRED toward Ragyo and Nui. Really looking forward to next weeks episode, Ryuko chan ain't taking your Junketsu crap.

ALSO GOLDEN TIME WHY I CAN'T HANDLE THESE FEELS CONSECUTIVELY


----------



## harime

glad I'm not the only one who almost gagged for those KLK scenes ( ﾉД`) I already hate ragyo enough now.


----------



## radical6

durarara!!! season 2!!!!!!!!!! u heard me right!!!!!!! DRRR IS GETTING ANOTHER SEASO N..
looks like i wont have to read the light novels afterall then

also i like how KLK is turning out now <3


----------



## LadyVivia

tsundere said:


> durarara!!! season 2!!!!!!!!!! u heard me right!!!!!!! DRRR IS GETTING ANOTHER SEASO N..
> looks like i wont have to read the light novels afterall then
> 
> also i like how KLK is turning out now <3


----------



## dreamysnowx

shugo chara 4ever <3

naruto, one piece, fairy tail, shingeki no kyojin 

IS ANYONE WITH MEEE


----------



## moka264

Kill La Kill :3


----------



## Hot

Shugo Chara Party! ruined everything for me. Those girls were annoying and made shivers go down my spine every time I heard them talk. . I'm not sure why I still watched it to the end though.


----------



## harime

I got more annoyed at Rika (i think that's her name) in the SC: Party! e-e I ended up reading the manga instead.

I can't wait for noragami next ep and klk next ep hnNGnggn


----------



## Farobi

im a total nub but is there a way to view the whole chapter in a manga in mangafox like in mangahere?


----------



## radical6

Farobi said:


> im a total nub but is there a way to view the whole chapter in a manga in mangafox like in mangahere?


what r u asking
i dont use either sites often but whats the difference 
????/\  

reading online sucks . you should download the chapter instead and use a reader app or w/e.


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> im a total nub but is there a way to view the whole chapter in a manga in mangafox like in mangahere?



Not on mangafox. But I read on kissmanga when I want to read a whole chapter in one page. The scan is really clean too, it's awesome, try it.


----------



## yosugay

im not watching any anime currently, i barely watch anymore but i most definitely recommend kodocha


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Finished up Beyond the Boundary last night, what a beautiful show.


----------



## ~Yami~

Started watching pandora hearts, Its cool so far~ 
Im currently on episode 18.
I might start reading the manga once i have finished the anime


----------



## ForgottenT

I just can't wait for the next episode of Kill La Kill, episode 22 were amazing!


Spoiler



*And OMG Mako is back in her 2 star goku uniform!*​


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Finished up Beyond the Boundary last night, what a beautiful show.


u took so long to watch knk pfft ur slow


----------



## jokimori

space dandy is kind of ridiculous but i like it ha


----------



## LadyVivia

Watched Attack on titan, a little late after everyone else, haha, oops


----------



## Lurrdoc

Uchuu Kyoudai. GOING TO SPACE IS AWESOME, OKAY?
Diamond no Ace: I read the manga for this one and man this doesn't disappoint at all. BESBAW!
Hajime no Ippo: MORE SPORTS! ADRENALINE!!
Chuunibyou: Hallucinating high school students. 

Aaand i'm excited for JoJo part 3 this spring. 
I'd recommend any of the above.


----------



## Piroshi

Lurrdoc said:


> Uchuu Kyoudai. GOING TO SPACE IS AWESOME, OKAY?
> Diamond no Ace: I read the manga for this one and man this doesn't disappoint at all. BESBAW!
> Hajime no Ippo: MORE SPORTS! ADRENALINE!!
> Chuunibyou: Hallucinating high school students.
> 
> Aaand i'm excited for JoJo part 3 this spring.
> I'd recommend any of the above.



I still have to catch up with Uchuu Kyoudai and the new season of Hajime no Ippo (and Yowamushi Pedal, I'm terrible at keeping up with anime). I have to ask though, is Diamond no Ace that good? I tried watching the first few episodes but Eijun really irritated me so I've put it on hold for now. I've been debating whether or not to pick it back up. 

Also excited for Stardust Crusaders and Haikyuu next month.


----------



## Lauren

Black Lagoon i enjoyed


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I recommend Golden Time to all you slice of lifers out there.


----------



## LadyVivia

Princess Jelllyfisshhhh


----------



## meo

Just finished Yami Shibai. Loved it soooo much. The animation style was really refreshing to see and it blended with the creepy atmosphere as well. There were quite a few episodes that I was really thankful I did not watch at night and I'm usually not creeped out by anime of the horror genre.

Also watching Pupa...which it's horrible. I would not suggest picking it up at all. If I wasn't so bent on dropping as few series as possible then I wouldn't be watching it. Luckily there's only two more episodes and each episode is only five minutes.

Started Natsume Yuujinchou and it's really adorable. It reminds me a bit of Gingitsune which I'm also still currently watching and adoring.


----------



## analytic

I just finished anohana. I'm still crying.


----------



## radical6

analytic said:


> I just finished anohana. I'm still crying.



thats okay i was too


----------



## analytic

hel p


----------



## moka264

KILL LA KILL!


----------



## Jawile

POKEMON X AND Y IS SO GOOD

bonnie is 2cute


----------



## Angela

FMA:Brotherhood is one of my favorites. I did watch the "original" FMA but didn't like it as much as I do Brotherhood.  I've watched Bleach but haven't finished it. I like romance/slice of life anime. I've seen Gakuen Alice (Loved!), Kodocha (loved!), Yumiero Patissiere season 1 and 2, Fruits Basket, Soul Eater, Kaicho-wa Maid-sama!, Rave Master (loved omg), parts of Detective Conan (loved the mystery/creepiness and figuring out stuff),OHSHC, Special A and Shugo Chara (all but Party). 

I've seen One Piece when it was on TV years ago up until the Princess Vivi arc. Speaking of old anime, I should probably push through Sailor Moon sometime. Used to watch that as a kid too. Recently I've watched Diabolik Lovers and Brothers Conflict cause I was bored and looking for new anime. They were ok but short and they cured my bordem for a bit. I'm open to more suggestions, please PM them to me if you can. I'm sure there have been a lot more that I have watched, I just don't remember them right now.


----------



## radical6

kill la kill is gonna end next week damn. magi ends soon after that too. 
w/e im excited for the kagepro anime
but its only 11 eps long..eh


----------



## moka264

tsundere said:


> kill la kill is gonna end next week damn. magi ends soon after that too.
> w/e im excited for the kagepro anime
> but its only 11 eps long..eh



Wow it's ending that soon?? Now I'll have nothing to look forward to on Friday's.... T^T my poor Nui will meet her end soon.


----------



## Bearica

I wish Kill la Kill wasn't ending so soon.
Is anyone else excited for the Sailor Moon reboot anime coming out this summer? I know I am!


----------



## moka264

^ I am so excited~~


----------



## Angela

Bearica said:


> I wish Kill la Kill wasn't ending so soon.
> Is anyone else excited for the Sailor Moon reboot anime coming out this summer? I know I am!



:O Really?!?! Cool!


----------



## LadyVivia

I feel bad that i'm sitting here, listening to people talking about Kill la Kill, making fan-art on tumblr.
It's all the hype these days, I won't watch it because i'll break the hipster's code. Hmph.


----------



## Sunsu

Hoozuki no no reitetsu, Kill la Kill, and Sakura Trick. Occasionally Shinjeki no Titans and re-watching of the whole Lucky Star and K-on series. I'm a sucker for slice of life.

Edit: I am also super excited for the Sailor moon reboot!


----------



## Inaudible Whispers

I enjoyed watching Anohana, Puella Magi Madoka Magica (<3333 *-*), Kill la Kill and Railgun yaaay


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi

Im a fan of Gatchaman (the much older one) and so i followed onto the new spin off and loved it, though its a shame i cant seem to find subs for the directors cut of the last episode :^(

My favorite anime are probably 
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Magi
Kill La Kill
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Not entirely Anime since well the majority of it is in manga but the Animation is also a favorite)


----------



## matt

My favorite anime is Disney princesses


----------



## radical6

Ryuuko Matoi said:


> Im a fan of Gatchaman (the much older one) and so i followed onto the new spin off and loved it, though its a shame i cant seem to find subs for the directors cut of the last episode :^(
> 
> My favorite anime are probably
> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> Magi
> Kill La Kill
> JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (Not entirely Anime since well the majority of it is in manga but the Animation is also a favorite)


wait theres a director cut for gatchaman crowds???? omg i need that
i love magi a lot (my icon is sphintus <33) but the anime makes me want to cringe sometimes tbh like the animation is so terrible in some episodes it makes me cry bc in the manga they look cool and in the anime they look like fools in certain scenes lmao



matt said:


> My favorite anime is Disney princesses


what


----------



## LadyVivia

http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-ne...ok-of-circus-and-book-of-murder-anime-planned
None of my friends told me til today.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marathon Log Horizon yesterday, finished it today along with Golden Time. 

All these feels


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Marathon Log Horizon yesterday, finished it today along with Golden Time.
> 
> All these feels


Get your feels out of here
i need to finish klk though. cant wait


----------



## Goth

amnesia is good


----------



## Thunder

Been thinking about picking up Gundam ZZ and Unicorn once KLK is over, maybe check out Code Geass.


----------



## Pathetic

I recommend Full Metal Alchemist, as its the only anime I have watched. Ever.]

(I am taking a liking to Attack on Titan..)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

More feels from Kill la Kill.

AND I DO WHAT I WANT TSUN


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Been thinking about picking up Gundam ZZ and Unicorn once KLK is over, maybe check out *Code Geass*.








YES, YES!


----------



## radical6

what the hell was kill la kills ending


Spoiler



i heard theres a bonus ep...i wanna see it
but i thgt ryuko would die at the end not senketsu ):
and i was hoping her mom wouldnt die and maybe change but nah shes gotta die
THE DATE THOUGH WITH MAKO AND RYUKO I KNEW THEY WERE DATING ))))))))))


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> YES, YES!



I ended up watching Unicorn instead, lol.

It was pretty good, though.


----------



## MrPicklez

Thunder said:


> I ended up watching Unicorn instead, lol.
> 
> It was pretty good, though.



I really need to give Unicorn a chance.


----------



## ~Yami~

Now that KLK has ended, I have no clue what to watch....
Cant wait for the new anime season to start, there seems like a couple of good things I will watch~


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> what the hell was kill la kills ending
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i heard theres a bonus ep...i wanna see it
> but i thgt ryuko would die at the end not senketsu ):
> and i was hoping her mom wouldnt die and maybe change but nah shes gotta die
> THE DATE THOUGH WITH MAKO AND RYUKO I KNEW THEY WERE DATING ))))))))))





Spoiler



IDK BUT SUPER SONIC SENKETSU WAS COOL. The final episode was so over the top, I loved it.


----------



## Zanessa

Contemplating on watching Fullmetal Alchemist.. My friend told me FMA: Brotherhood is better..


----------



## Horus

ZanessaGaily said:


> Contemplating on watching Fullmetal Alchemist.. My friend told me FMA: Brotherhood is better..



Yes, do it, especially Brotherhood like your friend said


----------



## ~Yami~

I watched the first few episodes of Code Geass..
OMG why didnt I watch this earlier, its so cool~~


----------



## Horus

~Yami~ said:


> I watched the first few episodes of Code Geass..
> OMG why didnt I watch this earlier, its so cool~~


----------



## Blockmayus

So like, Kill la Kill...



Spoiler



I actualy avoided that series like the plague during its whole run and never really payed atention, but I pretty much saw EVERYONE in the anime fandom losing their sanity over the last episode and saying it was the best thing ever and I decided to start watching the first episodes today...

I actualy just finished the whole thing and I CANT believe Im legitimaly, non-jokingly and heartfuly crying over a dang sentien school uniform.

Im so glad I marathoned the whole thing it was the craziest ride and I LOVED it.


----------



## Cou

~Yami~ said:


> I watched the first few episodes of Code Geass..
> OMG why didnt I watch this earlier, its so cool~~



YooOOOoooo!!!! <3333 TELL ME YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTER. FAVORITE SCENE. FAVORITE ETC. AND MOST OF ALL YOUR SHIP/S.

I hope you end up liking it and keep watching it and finish it. omg.


----------



## toastia

Hey, whats that yonmu thing called? And does it have a lot of blood in it?
Debating on whether I should watch it.


----------



## ransu

im watching a lot of shows right now, but my favorites at the moment have to be kill la kill [mako's my wife <3] and gatchaman crowds ~
hajime is so adorable i just wanna squish her face ;sghf ; v ;


----------



## katelynross

All time fav: samurai champloo!!! This was my shhhhhhow when i was a freakin 6th grader hahaha and it still is now! I can rewatch the episodes and never get tired of it. I seen the series like over 10 times lmao

Last one i've watched and have yet to finish is Karin cuz i read the manga when i was younger and it was soo much better than the cheesy ass show.. Maybe cuz im watching it with an eng. dub but anywho, i THINK the one i saw before that was welcome to the NHK. (yay for netflix) & it was alright i guess but some parts irritated the hell outta me. 

The absolute worst series i have seen was school days dude oh my god every day i ask myself why the hell did i watch it lmfao i wanna watch a couple scenes from the hq version... if yall know what i'm talking about hahaha


----------



## Beary

Can someone reccomend some English dubbed animes to me? :3
I've already watched angel beats, and Sword arts online. ^^


----------



## Kildor

Sword Art Online went downhill after episode 10(read chapter 16.5,which I suggest you not do) Too much ecchi for me :/


----------



## radical6

Blockmayus said:


> So like, Kill la Kill...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I actualy avoided that series like the plague during its whole run and never really payed atention, but I pretty much saw EVERYONE in the anime fandom losing their sanity over the last episode and saying it was the best thing ever and I decided to start watching the first episodes today...
> 
> I actualy just finished the whole thing and I CANT believe Im legitimaly, non-jokingly and heartfuly crying over a dang sentien school uniform.
> 
> Im so glad I marathoned the whole thing it was the craziest ride and I LOVED it.


I FEEL U I HATED IT AT FIRST. the fanservice still annoys me but i like the characters 



ransu said:


> im watching a lot of shows right now, but my favorites at the moment have to be kill la kill [mako's my wife <3] and gatchaman crowds ~
> hajime is so adorable i just wanna squish her face ;sghf ; v ;


hajime is so adorable omg. but i love rui 



kildor22 said:


> Sword Art Online went downhill after episode 10(read chapter 16.5,which I suggest you not do) Too much ecchi for me :/


IS THAT THE...UH....SCENE WHERE..THEY.... omg i think i read that lmao
SAO went downhill after ep 3 tbh


----------



## unravel

kildor22 said:


> Sword Art Online went downhill after episode 10(*read chapter 16.5,which I suggest you not do*) Too much ecchi for me :/



OMG reminds me of someone who send a link about that (via mumble) I think it was Tom or Oath LOLLLL


----------



## Beary

kildor22 said:


> Sword Art Online went downhill after episode 10(read chapter 16.5,which I suggest you not do) Too much ecchi for me :/



I loved it the entire series through. I don't really get what's so bad about it..?


----------



## radical6

LittleBeary said:


> I loved it the entire series through. I don't really get what's so bad about it..?


basically i hate it for



Spoiler



the harem is so annoying
kirito is boring
the tentacle scene is gross as hell
asuna or whatever her name is like. basically a maiden in distress. its so annoying
weird incest wtf incest is terrible
THE TIMESKIPs??????????


animation is nice and it has good music though


----------



## toastia

Anyone know some fantastical animes I should watch?


----------



## LadyVivia

Prin said:


> Anyone know some fantastical animes I should watch?



Neon Genesis Evangelion and Black Butler. Ohohohohhohohoh.


----------



## toastia

does anyone know the youmu anime??!!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> Neon Genesis Evangelion and Black Butler. Ohohohohhohohoh.



Lul, don't think my parents would like it if I watched Black Butler.
Anything with NERV in it just makes me laugh for some reason.


----------



## ransu

tsundere said:


> hajime is so adorable omg. but i love rui



i have a soft spot for cross dressing rui hes just so precious , v ,


----------



## LadyVivia

Prin said:


> does anyone know the youmu anime??!!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lul, don't think my parents would like it if I watched Black Butler.
> Anything with NERV in it just makes me laugh for some reason.



parentsaretheworstbecausehteywon'tletyouwatchBlackButler.


----------



## Thunder

LittleBeary said:


> Can someone reccomend some English dubbed animes to me? :3
> I've already watched angel beats, and Sword arts online. ^^



I think Samurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop are pretty good dubbed.


----------



## Mariah

Prin said:


> does anyone know the youmu anime??!!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lul, don't think my parents would like it if I watched Black Butler.
> Anything with NERV in it just makes me laugh for some reason.


Good, Black Butler is one of the worst anime I have seen.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Currently I'm watching Detective Conan, I'm about 300-ish episodes in. I'm also watching Mirai Nikki, and I'm watching Gurren Lagann for the second time!


----------



## LadyVivia

Mariah said:


> Good, Black Butler is one of the worst anime I have seen.



Oh, I like that anime.


----------



## Horus

Mariah said:


> Good, Black Butler is one of the worst anime I have seen.



Interesting, that title would have to go to Fairy Tail if you asked me


----------



## LadyVivia

Horus said:


> Interesting, that title would have to go to Fairy Tail if you asked me



Nonononononno, it's School Days that deserves the title.


----------



## Mariah

Horus said:


> Interesting, that title would have to go to Fairy Tail if you asked me


I haven't seen that one. I've seen five episodes of Black Butler and then I decided it wasn't worth my time. Another awful anime that I watched one episode of is Panty and Stocking. Never again.


----------



## LadyVivia

Mariah said:


> I haven't seen that one. I've seen five episodes of Black Butler and then I decided it wasn't worth my time. Another awful anime that I watched one episode of is Panty and Stocking. Never again.



Should've saw the ending, one of the best ending in anime of all time.


----------



## Mariah

LadyVivia said:


> Nonononononno, it's School Days that deserves the title.



That was _so_ boring.


----------



## Volvagia

should i start watching kill la kill
(i was too lazy too watch it while it was airing plus i was watching nge at the time)
is it worth the watch?


----------



## LadyVivia

Volvagia said:


> should i start watching kill la kill
> (i was too lazy too watch it while it was airing plus i was watching nge at the time)
> is it worth the watch?


I think you should. It isn't THE BEST anime of all time, but it's something I recommend if you're an anime watcher.


----------



## keepitshay

I never got too into anime. But I did watch Fruit's Basket and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## LadyVivia

keepitshay said:


> I never got too into anime. But I did watch Fruit's Basket and it's one of my favorites.


Obviously you haven't seen much anime.


----------



## keepitshay

LadyVivia said:


> Obviously you haven't seen much anime.



Sorry we have different tastes I guess??


----------



## tamagotchi

Space Dandy comes on tonight.~


----------



## Autumnia

Favourite anime so far is the Pet girl of Sakurasou and currently I'm watching Shinsekai yori


----------



## LadyVivia

RetroT said:


> Space Dandy comes on tonight.~



Is that the one on Adult Swim?


----------



## tamagotchi

LadyVivia said:


> Is that the one on Adult Swim?



Yeah, comin' on at 11:30.


----------



## LadyVivia

RetroT said:


> Yeah, comin' on at 11:30.



Ooooh, I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## tamagotchi

LadyVivia said:


> Ooooh, I'm gonna check it out.



It's great.
i'll always watch 3 pervs catch aliens and go to a bar called boobies.


----------



## LadyVivia

RetroT said:


> It's great.
> i'll always watch 3 pervs catch aliens and go to a bar called boobies.



That sounds cool. I like bars called boobies.


----------



## debinoresu

Cowboy Bebop is my favorite, currently watching Kill la Kill.

edit** also, space dandy. forgot that one


----------



## tamagotchi

that was well worth 30 minutes of my time

very well worth


----------



## Zanessa

My aunt started watching anime recently and she's been watching Blue Exorcist. 

Is it worth my time?


----------



## katelynross

Finally found a new series to watch! But its dubbed. And on youtube. And the second and third season isnt available on there anymore.. Lol but it's enjoyable, hell girl's repetitive but I actually like it!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Started watching knk yesterday 8D


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> My aunt started watching anime recently and she's been watching Blue Exorcist.
> 
> Is it worth my time?



It's a pretty good anime. It was one of my favorites when I watched it. Good amount of action and the character developments are amazing. Rin is just so badass yet cute??? Watch it if you have time!!!


----------



## Kildor

tsundere said:


> basically i hate it for
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the harem is so annoying
> kirito is boring
> the tentacle scene is gross as hell
> asuna or whatever her name is like. basically a maiden in distress. its so annoying
> weird incest wtf incest is terrible
> THE TIMESKIPs??????????
> 
> 
> animation is nice and it has good music though


I thought Kirito was only cousins with the uh.. that girl. Even though he didn't know. Apparently,I heard that marrying your cousin is legal in Japan. Still incest though. And I kida disliked how they were adding too much sexual stuff in the anime. The romance and kissing was fine,but seriously?Tentacles?


----------



## radical6

ZanessaGaily said:


> My aunt started watching anime recently and she's been watching Blue Exorcist.
> 
> Is it worth my time?


blue exorcist is meh. its not amazing and it bored me in some scenes. watch if youre bored and need something. manga is alright though


Spoiler: sao spoilers






kildor22 said:


> I thought Kirito was only cousins with the uh.. that girl. Even though he didn't know. Apparently,I heard that marrying your cousin is legal in Japan. Still incest though. And I kida disliked how they were adding too much sexual stuff in the anime. The romance and kissing was fine,but seriously?Tentacles?



the incest was so weird and wasnt needed though. like there was no reason for the incest crap other than for her to act as a second love interest. also the tentacles was gross as hell.


----------



## Mariah

katelynross said:


> Finally found a new series to watch! But its dubbed. And on youtube. And the second and third season isnt available on there anymore.. Lol but it's enjoyable, hell girl's repetitive but I actually like it!



Why do you watch it dubbed and on youtube? It's not hard to find the other seasons but season three sucks.


----------



## Momonoki

Things i do:
Start and anime.
Watch about the first season.
Not watch for a while.
RESTART.


But i watched Madoka Magica.


----------



## Anabella

I finished watching Kill La Kill and its one of the best animes i've seen in a while, imo


----------



## Kildor

Anyone watches Chuunibyo? I kinda stopped watching after a few episodes. It was funny at first but,it just turned meh for me.


----------



## Cou

re-watching code geass because i miss shirley so much


----------



## katelynross

Mariah said:


> Why do you watch it dubbed and on youtube? It's not hard to find the other seasons but season three sucks.


Ohp just saw this lol & cuz i dont have a laptop anymore and i would watch it on crunchyroll but my ipod's too old to download anything

- - - Post Merge - - -

So i finished hell girl, just the first season, in a day lmao and im finally starting black lagoon


----------



## dew

Fairy Tail S2 Ep1



Spoiler



scREAMS BECAUSE THERE IS SO MUCH NALU IN THE OPENING AND ENDING AND 
HYPERVENTILATES

glad to see it's still alive, hopefully it'll be good :s


----------



## Hot

Re-watching Black Butler because I don't know what else to watch. .


----------



## Cou

dew said:


> Fairy Tail S2 Ep1
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> scREAMS BECAUSE THERE IS SO MUCH NALU IN THE OPENING AND ENDING AND
> HYPERVENTILATES
> 
> glad to see it's still alive, hopefully it'll be good :s



SERIOUSLY??? OK NOW I NEED TO WATCH ASAP


----------



## KaptenK

Um...

Myanimelist


----------



## Cou

KaptenK said:


> Um...
> 
> Myanimelist



*Oi.* You got me at One Piece. <3

Psycho Pass is awesome. I love Afro Samurai too, I don't know anyone else that watched that omg. I am in love with your list, I can go on forever talking about each and (almost) every one of them, your anime is awesome okay omg and Baccano! Holy crap, I haven't met anyone that has seen that one too, you're cool!!!

And rofl lmao you dropped Bleach, hahahahahahahahahaha same oh my god and you have to watch Gintama soon!!! Hyouka is also pretty good. But Gintama <333333

Seriously, I love your list!


----------



## Hot

KaptenK said:


> Um...
> 
> Myanimelist


Aw. We're only 50.7% compatible. 
Uchuu Kyoudai seems really interesting though. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## heirabbit

Favourite: Darker than Black, lol no brainer as demonstrated by my username and profile pic.
Currently watching Mirai Nikki.


----------



## KaptenK

Cou said:


> *Oi.* You got me at One Piece. <3
> 
> Psycho Pass is awesome. I love Afro Samurai too, I don't know anyone else that watched that omg. I am in love with your list, I can go on forever talking about each and (almost) every one of them, your anime is awesome okay omg and Baccano! Holy crap, I haven't met anyone that has seen that one too, you're cool!!!
> 
> And rofl lmao you dropped Bleach, hahahahahahahahahaha same oh my god and you have to watch Gintama soon!!! Hyouka is also pretty good. But Gintama <333333
> 
> Seriously, I love your list!



Haha, thank you I'm so glad to hear that xD I've been really curious about Gintama and I'll probably watch that as my next long running series :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cold said:


> Aw. We're only 50.7% compatible.
> Uchuu Kyoudai seems really interesting though. I'll have to check that out.



It's really good, highly recommended


----------



## Lurrdoc

KaptenK said:


> Um...
> 
> Myanimelist



You've definitely got some good series on your watching list, hehe. 8)

10/10 for baccano? yeah yeah.


----------



## KaptenK

Lurrdoc said:


> You've definitely got some good series on your watching list, hehe. 8)
> 
> 10/10 for baccano? yeah yeah.



Yeah, the quality of animation might vary in Baccano! and I don't like the OVA episodes, but I enjoyed it so much and have re-watched it so many times that for me it's a 10/10


----------



## Suilpar

After years off kind of leaving Naruto to the sides I finally caught up with the series (anime and manga) so thats my current watch. 
Also finished Kill la Kill last week so Im not entirely sure what to do.. possibly rewatch gintama and start on noragami. I also want to watch Nr.6 so i have quite a few things in mind.


----------



## BungoTheElf

finished knk back a while ago haha and I started noragami somewhere last week!


----------



## Volvagia

finished kill la kill



Spoiler



and i loved it! at first i didn't want to watch it because it looked weird and the fanservice was just too much, but by the second episode, i was hooked. also i love the music in it so much
the only thing i didn't like was ragyo, she was really creepy and ugh. (and actually, i didn't mind the fanservice)

for the last episode  aughh why senketsu. and when ryuko sees the uniform that reminds her of him i just 
:'(
but their little date and the end was super cute! i want to see more of them like that /and more gamagori x mako & sanageyama pls


----------



## Phoelipop

^I just started Kill la Kill a few says ago. Loving it so far D:


----------



## Hot

I think I'm going to do like a weekly anime thing where I focus on one series for a whole week so I actually understand the plot. Currently focusing on One Piece. Never got around to watching it.


----------



## Piroshi

Currently the only things I'm watching are Haikyuu and the second season of Mushishi. I'm also rewatching Rurouni Kenshin since it was my first anime.


----------



## Farobi

Any good _horror_ animes? ;o


----------



## MindlessPatch

For horror the one that sticks in my mind is Another. It's not particularly scary but it's in that genre so why not.

I'm currently watching Haikyuu! though it only just started.. And Kuroko no Basuke. Getting into sports anime at the moment~

Finally got around to watching Shigenki no Kyojin (watched it in one night) and it's truly amazing! I understand why it has such a huge fanbase.


----------



## Thunder

Piroshi said:


> I'm also rewatching Rurouni Kenshin since it was my first anime.



I tried rewatching it awhile back, got a couple episodes into it but ended up getting sidetracked with a couple other animes like Gundam and Kill La Kill.

Maybe I'll try picking it back up when I've got nothing else to watch.


----------



## Murray

Thunder said:


> I tried rewatching it awhile back, got a couple episodes into it but ended up getting sidetracked with a couple other animes like Gundam and Kill La Kill.
> 
> Maybe I'll try picking it back up when I've got nothing else to watch.



have you even watched code geass yet


----------



## Thunder

Murray said:


> have you even watched code geass yet



Hey I kept my promise, (only watched the first episode though)

It was okay.


----------



## Nouris

Just started watching midori days


----------



## Murray

Thunder said:


> Hey I kept my promise, (only watched the first episode though)
> 
> It was okay.



wtf keep watching - it does start a bit slow tbh but a few more episodes in and it gets better and better


----------



## KaptenK

Farobi said:


> Any good _horror_ animes? ;o



For horror, I prefer Ayakashi: The Goblin Cat or the adaptation of Pet Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Murray said:


> wtf keep watching - it does start a bit slow tbh but a few more episodes in and it gets better and better



It bugs me when people only watch one episode of anything. At least get to the third before dropping completely!


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> It bugs me when people only watch one episode of anything. At least get to the third before dropping completely!



hey hey, i didn't drop it completely

just had a couple other shows that took priority is all


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> hey hey, i didn't drop it completely
> 
> just had a couple other shows that took priority is all



So it was kinda like me and Log Horizon. Really glad to have just marathoned it.


----------



## rad_baby

FMA is my all time favorite, wolfs rain is amazing, "say I love you", and my little monster are both adorable  
I'm currently watching Kimi ni Todoke


----------



## Lurrdoc

out of all the currently airing anime atm the only ones where i am actually looking forward to further episodes are jojo and haikyuu. captain earth maybe. the rest i literally am watching without caring too much.


----------



## Mariah

Anyone know where I could watch Kawamo wo Suberu Kaze, the first episode of Otona Joshi no Anime Time?


----------



## mccorgi

when i was a huge weaboo in like sixth grade i watched k-on! (which i still love), the first season of suzumiya haruhi no yuutsu, death note, kuroshitsuji (the silly forum is censoring this title), vampire knight, ouran high school host club (of which i have fond memories), and lucky star. recently i've watched shingeki no kyojin, which i find highly overrated due to the terrible pacing, but to each their own. i enjoyed free! iwatobi swim club and tamako market a lot. my favorite has been neon genesis evangelion because i'm a huge sucker for narratives involving (giant piloted) robots that still retain genuine human conflicts. i also enjoyed the first half of gurrenn lagann but i found that it lost momentum for me after the time skip. i am currently watching kyoukai no kanata (can you tell that i like kyoto animation?). on my to-watch list is kill la kill, flcl, and madoka magica.


----------



## Laurina

So I really enjoyed Sword Art Online, from the episodes I watched. 25 episodes, and I stopped at episode 20. Kinda got disappointed after episode 16, and lost quite a lot of interest in it since they moved over to fairies. But the episodes before that I really enjoyed. I'd recommend it if you're into MMORPG games. I got into it the first few minutes, but it gets a bit sappy. I really need to pick up watching Kill la Kill.


----------



## ~Yami~

Mekaku city actors came out last night and omg, it was done really good by shaft~!! All the voice actors are amazing and yeah it was awesome~


----------



## radical6

~Yami~ said:


> Mekaku city actors came out last night and omg, it was done really good by shaft~!! All the voice actors are amazing and yeah it was awesome~



oh no wonder there were so many gifs of it on my dash. i need to see it bc ene

akame ga kiru is getting an anime im so excited but if they animate 


Spoiler: akame ga kiru ch 40+ spoilers idk??



the wild hunt ill be soooo upset. theyre gross. please dont include them. god i hate them so much in the story and ill just be sad to see their wicked deeds in the anime. tbh i know theyre kinda here to bring the jaegars and night wave together but like theyre sooo cheesy and annoying pls kill them already


----------



## CR33P

watching black butler/kuro****suji

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow.. can't believe it censored that


----------



## Bunnii

One piece is my absolute favourite <333
then my other favourites are shingeki no kyojin/attack on titan, free! and kyoukai no kanata

I'm currently watching my little monster


----------



## Hot

Currently watching Pupa. I'm still not sure why it's rated 18+.

Edit: Nevermind. It's pretty disturbing.


----------



## analytic

*rips shirt off and yells to the heavens* NEON GENESIS EVANGELIOOOOONNNNNNNN


----------



## Farobi

Just watched episode 11 of Kill la kill. 


Spoiler



THAT PLOT TWIST THOUGH. I'm pretty sure the next few episodes will go uphill from now on. Ahh i'm starting to like this show. i practically forced myself to watch through episode 1-6, but now i think im genuinely interested 



- - - Post Merge - - -

plus that smile build-up *-*


----------



## NikkiNikki

Farobi said:


> Just watched episode 11 of Kill la kill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> THAT PLOT TWIST THOUGH. I'm pretty sure the next few episodes will go uphill from now on. Ahh i'm starting to like this show. i practically forced myself to watch through episode 1-6, but now i think im genuinely interested



I am sad that it has ended. Its one of my favorite animes atm


----------



## dew

Mekakucity actors B) Although a few things did bug me, hopefully it'll turn out good.
//guilty laughs at the new Kagepro fans.


----------



## Farobi

oMG Kill la Kill is the best ever. I didn't even finish it yet (still at ep 20 woops) but damn loving it so far <33

Nonon is my waifu


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> oMG Kill la Kill is the best ever. I didn't even finish it yet (still at ep 20 woops) but damn loving it so far <33
> 
> Nonon is my waifu



I told him to watch klk and some animes
I'm a bad cousin, friend or whatever what have I done



Spoiler:  *inserts titanic theme*












Re-watching Kyoukai no Kanata damn you Mirai.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also print screened


----------



## Mariah

Mariah said:


> Anyone know where I could watch Kawamo wo Suberu Kaze, the first episode of Otona Joshi no Anime Time?



Bringing this question back. 10 TBT bells if you give me a link.


----------



## iamnothyper

SHINGEKI SEASON TWOOOOOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Bringing this question back. 10 TBT bells if you give me a link.



http://kissanime.com/Anime/Otona-Joshi-no-Anime-Time-2/Episode-000?id=51214

??


----------



## katelynross

bout to start kill la kill and hopefully i dont regret it


----------



## heichou

i'm watching good luck girl!, tonari no seki-kun, dangan ronpa and the world is still beautiful! i still need to finish klk tho


----------



## Sanaki

You can already guess if you know the anime by my name and town name.


----------



## unravel

Oh... My... Why did I watch Anohana... Whyyyy.... This reminds me of--- *walks away*


----------



## Kashuei

Watching mekakushi this season ^^


----------



## Farobi

Higurashi was pretty slow at first  - but I enjoyed it for the most part. The nail-torture part though ;; Overall I was pretty confused but I still enjoyed watching it. idk.

I'm currently at Ep 3 of the second season.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm going old school lately. Been watching Slayers Next. I actually never watched Slayers until now. I feel so behind the times.


----------



## unravel

Any gore-ish anime?


----------



## Yuri

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Any gore-ish anime?



Right now the one's that come to mind are Pupa and Elfen Lied(I guess) oh um Corpse Party: Tortured Souls - Bougyakusareta Tamashii no Jukyou

Higurashi series and Umineko no Naku Koro ni not has bad has Hirgurashi


----------



## KaptenK

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Any gore-ish anime?



I'd recommend Baccano!


----------



## Farobi

KaptenK said:


> I'd recommend Baccano!



i second this <3


----------



## Mariah

Yuri said:


> Right now the one's that come to mind are Pupa and Elfen Lied(I guess) oh um Corpse Party: Tortured Souls - Bougyakusareta Tamashii no Jukyou
> 
> Higurashi series and Umineko no Naku Koro ni not has bad has Hirgurashi



I've heard that Pupa is one of the worst anime shows ever created.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaptenK said:


> I'd recommend Baccano!


Baccano is hardly full of gore.


----------



## Fudgenuggets

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Any gore-ish anime?



Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
SO. MUCH. BLOOD.


----------



## Cou

KaptenK said:


> I'd recommend Baccano!





Farobi said:


> i second this <3



SAME <33


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Kashuei said:


> Watching mekakushi this season ^^


Welcome to the womb ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Punchies

Just finished watching Nagi no Asukara <3. Planning to watch Kill la Kill next .


----------



## ransu

i just finished madoka magica, not enough gore imo

episode 3 was the only one i liked really


----------



## Piroshi

I finished rewatching Rurouni Kenshin a little while ago (well, the non-filler part) and it was still as good as I remember. Now I'm trying to decide if I want to rewatch Dragon Ball, but I think instead I'm going to catch up with Yowapeda and maybe finish Uchuu Kyoudai after that. 

Right now the only things I'm watching this season are the second season of Mushishi and Haikyuu, both of which are great.


----------



## Farobi

Higurashi is bloody crazy. (never intended the pun, but it's there) I'm currently in season 2 episode 14 and WOW. I truly have no words T.T


----------



## unravel

Cou said:


> SAME <33



Rate it and why. Then I'm gonna watch it soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also how many episodes.


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Rate it and why. Then I'm gonna watch it soon.



Wow so rude >: ( 

But it's supposedly good idk.


----------



## unravel

I don't think its rude Farobi (unless how you read and the tone thingy is) Was asking if its worth to watch or not.


----------



## MagicalCat590

In the middle of watching Madoka Magica on Netflix. It was recommended to me a few years back on another site since I like Cardcaptor Sakura, but I've never actually been able to find the series until. I really like the show and how wonderfully messed up the storyline is, but that freaking creepy alien gave me nightmares last night. 
Seriously, never thought I'd say about an anime, but there you go.


----------



## Hot

Currently watching Hamatora the Animation while waiting for the next episode of KagePro to be released.


----------



## Gnome

Ping Pong the Animation is the best anime this season, prove me wrong.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

I just finished watching Deadman Wonderland a few days ago, now I'm looking through my Plan To Watch list for a new anime!


----------



## Cou

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Rate it and why. Then I'm gonna watch it soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also how many episodes.


It's actually my second fav anime so I'd say 9.5 tbh. I almost gave up on it because I was confused at first BUT I'm so glad I kept watching it because the story is amazing. I don't usually watch anime with lots of blood and crap (besides AoT) but Baccano got me hooked. The thing is there's a lot of characters involved (which I don't usually like), but the characters here are great and I don't know, it's just unpredictable and unique. Dude, I don't know lol I'm bad at recommendations and stuff but it's just a must see. (KaptenK and Farobi back the bro out here) anyway I think there's 13 episodes and 3 OVAs, there's also a light novel and it's still currently ongoing.


----------



## Airen

I don't really watch anime anymore, but I loved Elfen Lied, Beyblade and Wolf's Rain. Wolf's Rain made me cry my eyes out when I was younger.


----------



## Kip

Airen said:


> I don't really watch anime anymore, but I loved Elfen Lied, Beyblade and *Wolf's Rain*. Wolf's Rain made me cry my eyes out when I was younger.



I loved Wolfs Rain. Sadly i didn't get to it until last year and the ending was meh (imo).


----------



## Cou

Currently watching Hunter x Hunter 2011 and wow, I don't know why I didn't watch this sooner but this remake is pretty awesome!

HxH reminds me of Tower of God a lot and I'm in love with Hisoka and Killua is fricking badass and Gon is freaking great.

Also rewatching Slam Dunk I don't know why but I'm into old/childhood anime marathon right now?

Also kind of started gundam hehe, gotta pick everything up


----------



## Airen

Kip said:


> I loved Wolfs Rain. Sadly i didn't get to it until last year and the ending was meh (imo).



Yeah I agree the ending wasn't all that great. I didn't even get closure for my favorite character, which sucked.


----------



## Gnome

Rewatching K-ON

mugi is my waifu


----------



## unravel

Persona 4 Golden animation will be release on July <3


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Airen said:


> I don't really watch anime anymore, but I loved Elfen Lied, Beyblade and Wolf's Rain. Wolf's Rain made me cry my eyes out when I was younger.



Wolf's Rain was the first anime I saw, I was young and cried at the end. ;w;


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I'm currently watching Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Kill la Kill, and I need to find Sailor Moon Stars (I believe thats what the last season is called)


----------



## Piroshi

Just started watching Kaleido Star. I remember seeing an episode when I was younger and wanting to watch it, but I never got around to it until now.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Gnome said:


> Rewatching K-ON
> 
> mugi is my waifu


K-ON was so cute I loved it!


----------



## unravel

Watching the world god only knows huehue


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Watching the world god only knows huehue



hala!

watched baccano's first episode. i'm honestly kind of confused @;;@ can anyone enlighten me? ; w;


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> hala!
> 
> watched baccano's first episode. i'm honestly kind of confused @;;@ can anyone enlighten me? ; w;


There, there. That's what confused me so much and I was so close to giving it up until someone explained to me that:



Spoiler



first episode is actually the last episode. It's like a story telling kind but keep at it, it's amazing!


----------



## Farobi

Cou said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> first episode is actually the last episode. It's like a story telling kind but keep at it, it's amazing!



Oh that makes a bit more sense xD That definitely sparked my interest. I'll probably watch it more since I literally have nothing to do this week LOL.


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> Oh that makes a bit more sense xD That definitely sparked my interest. I'll probably watch it more since I literally have nothing to do this week LOL.



Awesome! Seriously, I was so confused too but you'll start understanding when you get to episode 3-5+ and they'll stop the story telling and just progress like a regular anime.  And I actually re-watched the earlier episodes when I finished and it made HELL LOT MORE SENSE. Ok I'll stop talking before I spoil you hehe.



Any way does anyone here watch Hunter X Hunter, omfg this masterpiece just made it to my top 3...


----------



## virulus

I need to watch baccano and hunter x hunter really badly. Sucks that i have all these exams :c

My top 3 are Gurren lagann, Kill la Kill, and then a 3 way tie between SAO, Madoka and Clannad. I really cant decide on which one should take third place ;w;


----------



## Cou

virulus said:


> I need to watch baccano and hunter x hunter really badly. Sucks that i have all these exams :c



Aw I'm sorry for your exams but good luck!! I also have exams coming up next week and finals the next but we can do it ( if you ever watch and finish Baccano and HxH omg let's talk about them please, these two are one of my main favorites and it would be a pleasure to talk to someone about these amazing series :'D


----------



## Punchies

Watching Kill la Kill right now . Nagi no Asukara will be next >


----------



## virulus

Cou said:


> Aw I'm sorry for your exams but good luck!! I also have exams coming up next week and finals the next but we can do it ( if you ever watch and finish Baccano and HxH omg let's talk about them please, these two are one of my main favorites and it would be a pleasure to talk to someone about these amazing series :'D


yeah! I just stayed up all night doing a paper so i might start watching one today, what do you suggest??

And we can do it! We can survive and then spend the entire holiday watching anime 

- - - Post Merge - - -

kill la kill is amazing and i really hope they make a sequel series (seeing as i never did get a ttgl one :c)


----------



## Punchies

Oh hello there Nonon ...."Nani sore!?"


----------



## virulus

hi ^u^ I really cant RP and its kinda shameful that i keep hoarding pretty good jakuzure usernames on websites because of it oops. I will learn!

By the way if you think kill la kill is awesome try Gurren Lagann. It's amazing, made by the same people (kinda) and not that many people know about it D; It's literally my favorite anime ever and I'm far too obsessed with it

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, also I got a Ryuko figma from Trigger! Is anyone else getting klk merch?


----------



## Cou

virulus said:


> yeah! I just stayed up all night doing a paper so i might start watching one today, what do you suggest??
> 
> And we can do it! We can survive and then spend the entire holiday watching anime
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> kill la kill is amazing and i really hope they make a sequel series (seeing as i never did get a ttgl one :c)


Okay, I'll say HxH but it's pretty long especially for during your exams, but it's perfect!! I mean the sooner you start  the earlier you'll finish right? Hehe.

Baccano on the other hand is only like 13 episodes + 3 OVAs.

The thing is you can watch a few episodes of HxH a day if you want, but as for Baccano, it was like the type of anime I wanted to finish in one sitting..


----------



## virulus

Cou said:


> Okay, I'll say HxH but it's pretty long especially for during your exams, but it's perfect!! I mean the sooner you start  the earlier you'll finish right? Hehe.
> 
> Baccano on the other hand is only like 13 episodes + 3 OVAs.
> 
> The thing is you can watch a few episodes of HxH a day if you want, but as for Baccano, it was like the type of anime I wanted to finish in one sitting..


Yeah, I might do all 13 of Baccano today seeing as i have tomorrow of school too and i want a reward for doing this dumb essay. Plus my friend keeps talking about it so i guess it'll be pretty nice for him to know that I at least know what hes talking about 

HxH sounds awesome and I'll probably watch like 6 a night before I sleep (I have sleeping problems lol)

have you watched psycho pass? I started but everything got in the way PLUS there's psycho pass 2 and the movie coming out soon and uuuugh too much to watch x-x


----------



## MintTea

virulus said:


> Yeah, I might do all 13 of Baccano today seeing as i have tomorrow of school too and i want a reward for doing this dumb essay. Plus my friend keeps talking about it so i guess it'll be pretty nice for him to know that I at least know what hes talking about
> 
> HxH sounds awesome and I'll probably watch like 6 a night before I sleep (I have sleeping problems lol)
> 
> have you watched psycho pass? I started but everything got in the way PLUS there's psycho pass 2 and the movie coming out soon and uuuugh too much to watch x-x



Baccano is awesome (and its OST too, the opening has been my ringtone for 5 months haha) and Psycho-Pass - OH! PSYCHO-PASS... 



Spoiler











 - is better than awesome. (just kidding but I really liked this one)

I also watched Steins;Gate, which is really good (and the film too). o/


----------



## virulus

MintTea said:


> Baccano is awesome (and its OST too, the opening has been my ringtone for 5 months haha) and Psycho-Pass - OH! PSYCHO-PASS...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - is better than awesome. (just kidding but I really liked this one)
> 
> I also watched Steins;Gate, which is really good (and the film too). o/


oh my god you've gotten me so excited. My friend keeps bugging me to watch Steinsgate so im going to have to do that too

farewell grades i have feels to feel and stuff... s:

Sword Art Online 2 in July too like I am literally not going to have a life this summer ;w;


----------



## MintTea

virulus said:


> oh my god you've gotten me so excited. My friend keeps bugging me to watch Steinsgate so im going to have to do that too
> 
> farewell grades i have feels to feel and stuff... s:
> 
> Sword Art Online 2 in July too like I am literally not going to have a life this summer ;w;



I cried watching Steins;Gate.

Omg seriously, Sword Art Online 2. I didn't know OAO (thank you x))

I think I'm also not going to have a life this summer xD (plus, I'm late on a lot of animes)(didn't finish the Minami-ke series which are really funny even if it's a bit childish)


----------



## virulus

MintTea said:


> I cried watching Steins;Gate.
> 
> Omg seriously, Sword Art Online 2. I didn't know OAO (thank you x))
> 
> I think I'm also not going to have a life this summer xD (plus, I'm late on a lot of animes)(didn't finish the Minami-ke series which are really funny even if it's a bit childish)


im late on so many animes its unreal ;-; I need to watch mirai nikki like how late am i on that lol

Apparently no game no life is awesome and it's one of those "must watch" animes too! I'm kinda worried for my health when it comes to sleeping this summer :3

And yeah! sao2 had a huuuuge launch thing on December 31st and it got announced for July a few weeks ago! There's a special which recaps everything that happened in sao and has an extra episode on the end. It's super cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I havent heard of Minami-ke, what is it about?


----------



## Farobi

virulus said:


> no game no life



Someone recommended this anime to me too. Defnitely watching it after Baccano probably.


Or should I watch Ano-hana first...?


----------



## virulus

Farobi said:


> Someone recommended this anime to me too. Defnitely watching it after Baccano probably.
> 
> 
> Or should I watch Ano-hana first...?



go with ngnl! if you do it means we can kinda keep up with eachother and discuss here


----------



## MintTea

virulus said:


> im late on so many animes its unreal ;-; I need to watch mirai nikki like how late am i on that lol
> 
> Apparently no game no life is awesome and it's one of those "must watch" animes too! I'm kinda worried for my health when it comes to sleeping this summer :3
> 
> And yeah! sao2 had a huuuuge launch thing on December 31st and it got announced for July a few weeks ago! There's a special which recaps everything that happened in sao and has an extra episode on the end. It's super cool
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I havent heard of Minami-ke, what is it about?



Oh Mirai Nikki. I watched it like 3 times. It's amazing. ?q?

Never heard of No game no life (but I didn't check what was coming out recently, I should haha)

Yeah well about SAO2, I checked and I'm super excited about it. I really liked SAO (mostly because I really liked the chara-design haha)(jk I liked the plot a lot) so... hehe~

And Minami-ke is the story of three sisters. The elder one is in high school (and acts like a mother), the middle one (is that correct english?) is in middle school (I think)(and she is stupid) and the youger one is in primary school (and is a genius if I remember well). It's a slice of life anime. It's a bit like Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, both are really funny. c: (watch them if you have a big urge to laugh or if you're sad)


----------



## virulus

MintTea said:


> Oh Mirai Nikki. I watched it like 3 times. It's amazing. ?q?
> 
> Never heard of No game no life (but I didn't check what was coming out recently, I should haha)
> 
> Yeah well about SAO2, I checked and I'm super excited about it. I really liked SAO (mostly because I really liked the chara-design haha)(jk I liked the plot a lot) so... hehe~
> 
> And Minami-ke is the story of three sisters. The elder one is in high school (and acts like a mother), the middle one (is that correct english?) is in middle school (I think)(and she is stupid) and the youger one is in primary school (and is a genius if I remember well). It's a slice of life anime. It's a bit like Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou, both are really funny. c: (watch them if you have a big urge to laugh or if you're sad)



I loved sao for every reason ever so igy and mirai nikki has been on my to watch list forever D;

tat sounds good! I'll give it a look and put it on my plan to watch list if i like the first ep c:


----------



## MagicalCat590

Finished Madoka Magica. Completely forgot that it was only 15 episodes. The ending was a total disappointment, but I guess that's how it goes for tragedies. 
Watching Digimon Tamers on Netflix instant stream. Can't stop thinking of Kyubey as Dark Calumon.


----------



## Ami-chan

ElizaCat90 said:


> Finished Madoka Magica. Completely forgot that it was only 15 episodes. The ending was a total disappointment, but I guess that's how it goes for tragedies.
> Watching Digimon Tamers on Netflix instant stream. Can't stop thinking of Kyubey as Dark Calumon.



may I suggest you watch Madoka Magica ; The Rebellion Story?~~
n v n


----------



## Punchies

virulus said:


> hi ^u^ I really cant RP and its kinda shameful that i keep hoarding pretty good jakuzure usernames on websites because of it oops. I will learn!
> 
> By the way if you think kill la kill is awesome try Gurren Lagann. It's amazing, made by the same people (kinda) and not that many people know about it D; It's literally my favorite anime ever and I'm far too obsessed with it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh, also I got a Ryuko figma from Trigger! Is anyone else getting klk merch?



I watched Gurren Lagann too ^^. I haven't bought any Kill la Kill merchandise yet . But I plan to!


----------



## virulus

Punchies said:


> I watched Gurren Lagann too ^^. I haven't bought any Kill la Kill merchandise yet . But I plan to!


oH MY GoD THOUGH TTGL IS SO GOOD LIKE IM CRYING

You should! I cant wait to get mine and show it off >:3 (apparently its coming in October? D; )


----------



## Leanne

I recently finished Nagi no Asukara and it was so so so good. Left me in tears many times


----------



## cIementine

_I started watching Yumeiro Patissiere again. I couldn't catch up with it until now so I look forward to it. I only got up to episode 4 so I need MAJOR catching up, baha xD_


----------



## Laurina

Just watched all the Btooom episodes, and it was awesome. Wish there were more episodes/seasons of it since 12 episodes is just not enough. I've been using Fate/Zero for background purposes while I play games and stuff. It's interesting and pretty good so I just need a day to sit down and watch it all. I've only seen about four episodes of Attack on Titan, subbed, so I think I might stop watching that and start watching the English Dubbed instead and follow that one cause I'm too lazy for subbed anime apparently. Also watched .hack//Quantum on netflix. Pretty good for three episodes, might watch the other .hack// series.


----------



## Volvagia

i recently finished hamatora (really liked it) and i'm watching mekakucity actors now. 
probably gonna watch psycho pass afterwards

i'm just looking forward to a lot of summer anime (sailor moon, dmmd, ao haru ride, free season 2, persona 4 golden, hamatora season 2 and maybe more if they're good)


----------



## TheFirefox456

What about the boondocks?


----------



## Mariah

TheFirefox456 said:


> What about the boondocks?


Is that an anime?


----------



## Gnome

My external HDD died, along with my anime collection, sad day


----------



## fun123Joker

im watching 2 animes captain flamenco (not flamingo) IS SOOOOO CUTE and the K project


----------



## Punchies

virulus said:


> oH MY GoD THOUGH TTGL IS SO GOOD LIKE IM CRYING
> 
> You should! I cant wait to get mine and show it off >:3 (apparently its coming in October? D; )



I wonder if they have one for Satsuki too? C:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leanne said:


> I recently finished Nagi no Asukara and it was so so so good. Left me in tears many times



OMG Nagi no Asukara <3. I love that show


----------



## Swiftstream

Avalon said:


> _I started watching Yumeiro Patissiere again. I couldn't catch up with it until now so I look forward to it. I only got up to episode 4 so I need MAJOR catching up, baha xD_



Ooh its very cute!

I just finished watching the new episodes of fairy tail


----------



## virulus

Punchies said:


> oH MY GoD THOUGH TTGL IS SO GOOD LIKE IM CRYING
> 
> You should! I cant wait to get mine and show it off >:3 (apparently its coming in October? D; )
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they have one for Satsuki too? C:
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, I got mine from the trigger store here but there might be a few other places that do figures?

I got the cheaper ryuko figma for reference 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also today i have to do some revision for my final exams, so in my breaks I'm gonna be watching Baccano! I'm pretty excited tbh


----------



## Punchies

virulus said:


> I'm not sure, I got mine from the trigger store here but there might be a few other places that do figures?
> 
> I got the cheaper ryuko figma for reference
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also today i have to do some revision for my final exams, so in my breaks I'm gonna be watching Baccano! I'm pretty excited tbh



Thank you for the link Nonon-chan :>. I'll check it out ^^


----------



## virulus

Punchies said:


> Thank you for the link Nonon-chan :>. I'll check it out ^^


No problem! I'm currently watching baccano i mean doing revision

it's super good so far


----------



## Punchies

lol. I'm a bit interested in buying their nendoroids instead of the figma's lol. Hope they make a Satsuki nendo <3


----------



## virulus

Punchies said:


> lol. I'm a bit interested in buying their nendoroids instead of the figma's lol. Hope they make a Satsuki nendo <3



idk i always see figmas and im like "oh thats awesome" cause im like 4 years old apparently and this one was really cheap sooo yea...

I really really want them to make satsuki and mako because yes please mako


----------



## Cou

virulus said:


> No problem! I'm currently watching baccano i mean doing revision
> 
> it's super good so far


OMG IM SO HAPPY what episode?


----------



## Thunder

So I finally found the time and motivation (that being waking up four hours after falling asleep and not being able to get back to sleep) to watch more of Code Geass, and it's pretty good so far.


----------



## virulus

Cou said:


> OMG IM SO HAPPY what episode?


I thimnk im on ep 4 right now and I LOVE IT. It's so fun and awesome omg perfection!

Isaac and Miria are my fav characters by far


----------



## Zeiro

I just started watching Neon Genesis Evangelion and I love it so far. I'm on episode 12. I love Asuka.


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> So I finally found the time and motivation (that being waking up four hours after falling asleep and not being able to get back to sleep) to watch more of Code Geass, and it's pretty good so far.



I hope that happens to you more often :') Hope you will like it!!

Then uhm a few questions waiting for you 

- updated -



virulus said:


> I thimnk im on ep 4 right now and I LOVE IT. It's so fun and awesome omg perfection!
> 
> Isaac and Miria are my fav characters by far



AHHHH I LOVE THEM!! they're silly cute! I'm so glad you kept watching it and already in love within 4 episodes!!! That's pretty rare, everyone quits after like 2-5 episodes  which is a shame.

My favorite is Firo. Also Claire and Chane ^_^


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> So I finally found the time and motivation (that being waking up four hours after falling asleep and not being able to get back to sleep) to watch more of Code Geass, and it's pretty good so far.



WHAT. I thought you meant you finished it already when you mentioned it in the Irc. Goddamn, I told you to watch it months ago D:<


----------



## Thunder

Cou said:


> I hope that happens to you more often :') Hope you will like it!!
> 
> Then uhm a few questions waiting for you



*No.* I know what you're gonna ask, and I am not answering shipping questions, sister.



Horus said:


> WHAT. I thought you meant you finished it already when you mentioned it in the Irc. Goddamn, I told you to watch it months ago D:<



I was going to, buuut I had to finish Persona 3 Portable for Tom and then Gundam Unicorn majestically trotted into my life.


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> *No.* I know what you're gonna ask, and I am not answering shipping questions, sister.



*laughs nervously* uhm! what are you talking about, bro(?)? I was just gonna ask things about like characters, your favorites, etc., you know, normal stuff.... Kind of shipping too but okay  you're so stingy


----------



## Chiarasu

Reizo said:


> I just started watching Neon Genesis Evangelion and I love it so far. I'm on episode 12. I love Asuka.


 You'll love it more than the movies! I marathoned it last year with my sister for a whole week and enjoyed every moment.

I need to catch up to Black Bullet. So far interested in watching Atelier Escha and Logy and Date a Live 2. Not really that into Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei (the bro-con @.@). I miss Log Horizon..T^T

Next season however, Sailor Moon remake!


----------



## matt

Is poppy hill good?


----------



## Thunder

Cou said:


> *laughs nervously* uhm! what are you talking about, bro(?)? I was just gonna ask things about like characters, your favorites, etc., you know, normal stuff.... Kind of shipping too but okay  you're so stingy



Hmm, well out of the main cast, Kallen's pretty cool. the Lancelot and Guren Mk.II are pretty snazzy looking, but I'd probably take a Gundam over the frames as far as design goes :B

As far as ships go.... That little boat they were riding after they rescued the hotel hostages was okay, I guess


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> Hmm, well out of the main cast, Kallen's pretty cool. the Lancelot and Guren Mk.II are pretty snazzy looking, but I'd probably take a Gundam over the frames as far as design goes :B



... Really?? Kallen??? She's my least favorite -_- (And here I thought we can finally like the same character and talk properly.. But of course you'll choose the least on my list...) Lancelot is badass! But since I wasn't really into mecha, I didn't pay attention much to the others. But I'll admit gundam's wing is amazing and I fell in love with wing zero too. Now I'm actually starting to care a lot about those robots//frames?? And uhm stay away from spoilers 



> As far as ships go.... That little boat they were riding after they rescued the hotel hostages was okay, I guess


Go to hell 

Even your ship sucks


----------



## Capella

shingeki no kyojin  <3


----------



## Swiftstream

Just started Gosick, its really really good.
Its a mystery detective type of anime, and its pretty well illustrated too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiarasu said:


> You'll love it more than the movies! I marathoned it last year with my sister for a whole week and enjoyed every moment.
> 
> I need to catch up to Black Bullet. So far interested in watching Atelier Escha and Logy and Date a Live 2. Not really that into Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei (the bro-con @.@). I miss Log Horizon..T^T
> 
> Next season however, Sailor Moon remake!



Where can i find date a live 2?
I cant find it anywhere 
Already finished the first season


----------



## puppy

i recently watched fate/zero which was great. plenty of blood and i like the whole idea of a private war being waged amongst people who have no idea.


----------



## yosugay

Watch jba okay


----------



## Cou

yosugay said:


> Watch jba okay



Jjba??? I fricking second this masterpiece,


----------



## yosugay

Cou said:


> Jjba??? I fricking second this masterpiece,


Yeah my bad i forgot the other j lol


----------



## MagicalCat590

Ami-chan said:


> may I suggest you watch Madoka Magica ; The Rebellion Story?~~
> n v n


Should probably watch the first two movies first or at least read the comics, but I'll add it to my list. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Once finals are over, I'll finish Log Horizon and get started on Kill la Kill.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Naruto, i dont like anime but its good, LOL


----------



## MayorPeach

I was thinking of starting Kuragehime tonight... I finished Sakura Trick a few weeks ago and haven't started anything since. I also might rewatch AnoHana because sometimes I just need to be emotional and cry lol


----------



## ~Yami~

I'm currently re-watching the monogatari series because I have no idea what to watch and because its one of my favorite of all time~ In this season of anime nothing has really caught my eye because its not my type of anime i would watch :/

Can anyone recommend some good horror or supernatural stuff to watch??


----------



## Fudgenuggets

No Game No Life
Aschente!


----------



## MagicalCat590

~Yami~ said:


> I'm currently re-watching the monogatari series because I have no idea what to watch and because its one of my favorite of all time~ In this season of anime nothing has really caught my eye because its not my type of anime i would watch :/
> 
> *Can anyone recommend some good horror or supernatural stuff to watch??*



Ghost Hunt was really good. I only watched part of it because it scared the crap out of me, but my husband watched the whole thing on Netflix. I liked what I watched of it.


----------



## yosugay

MayorPeach said:


> I was thinking of starting Kuragehime tonight... I finished Sakura Trick a few weeks ago and haven't started anything since. I also might rewatch AnoHana because sometimes I just need to be emotional and cry lol


Yesss watch kuragehime it is so good and really short. I finished it in a day


----------



## Gingersnap

I highly recommend Blue Exorcist if you enjoy Soul Eater style animes. It is my number one favorite anime now and I think I'm going to rewatch it.


----------



## yosugay

Gingersnap said:


> I highly recommend Blue Exorcist if you enjoy Soul Eater style animes. It is my number one favorite anime now and I think I'm going to rewatch it.



yESSSS ao no exorcist is really good (minus the fan service later in the show lmao) i havent seen soul eater tho, but i really like the art


----------



## Cou

Ao no Exorcist is great! Rin is an amazing character. So much for being the son, haha. The ending was good but it was too ready-packed as if they won't make second season -_- And it's so off the story but the action was still good. I also love Amaimon. :] and Mephisto.

Soul Eater is okay for me, I never finished though because I kind of got bored and I have other anime that I like more to watch, but it's for sure on my continue watch list


----------



## MagicalCat590

Soul Eater is awesome and Blue Exorcist is on my To-Watch list, but I prefer the Soul Eater comic, honestly, because there's just so much to the story than what the show tells us about. 
Haven't read Blue Exorcist yet.


----------



## LovelySweetDream

I've gotta say Paranoia Agent is probably my favorite anime series ever...probably because its like a combination of psychological, horror, and mystery.I also like trippy weird animes like Serial Experiments Lain.

I haven't really seen any new animes in a long time, but I also hate animes that are like 500 episodes long...I just don't have time to dig to see whats filler and whats main plot...I'm currently watching Boogiepop Phantom.


----------



## Alice

MiceCupcakes said:


> K-ON was so cute I loved it!



K-ON made me want to die. I've never felt so ashamed to be a regular anime viewer. Except for every time I see an ecchi-centric anime taking the spotlight.


----------



## davidfosterwallace

My favorite anime is Wordsworth (the English dub).


----------



## Punchies

Guys please watch Steins;Gate


----------



## Chiarasu

Swiftstream said:


> Just started Gosick, its really really good.
> Its a mystery detective type of anime, and its pretty well illustrated too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Where can i find date a live 2?
> I cant find it anywhere
> Already finished the first season



Gosick~ it was pretty good~ T^T
I've been watching Date a Live 2 at animeultima.tv - where I watch most of the current anime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



~Yami~ said:


> I'm currently re-watching the monogatari series because I have no idea what to watch and because its one of my favorite of all time~ In this season of anime nothing has really caught my eye because its not my type of anime i would watch :/
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good horror or supernatural stuff to watch??



I recommend Shiki for horror, if you don't mind zombie/corpse demons~ Not that gory but it's psychological too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



puppy said:


> i recently watched fate/zero which was great. plenty of blood and i like the whole idea of a private war being waged amongst people who have no idea.



Then you should be ready to watch ufotable's adaptation of Fate stay/night when it's Fall 2014. ^.^


----------



## Punchies

@Chiarasu I love your avatar <3. Kirigiri~


----------



## Titi

I don't really watch any anime anymore, I kinda grew out of it hahaha.
However my 2 favorites that I still watch (because one is ongoing again and the other I like to rewatch) are Mushi-shi and  Kemono no Souja Erin. They're both very unique and so out of the ordinary.

If you are looking for nature, fantasy, traditional japan and medieval eras, beauty, VERY charismatic characters, a very studio ghibli feel and in the case of Kemono no Souja Erin a long, very emotional and surprising journy (Mushi-shi is also a journey, but it is episodic) I really suggest those two.
They're so great.

Kemono no Souja Erin (so unpopular for some reason)


Spoiler






















Mushi-shi (new on going season, a bit more popular but still not very popular)



Spoiler























They have such a great adventure/journey feel to them that I love so much and can't find in most other anime.
Samurai Champloo and Spice & Wolf get close but don't quite pull it off so well.


----------



## Oboetera

Punchies said:


> Guys please watch Steins;Gate



One of my fave animes <3.


----------



## Elov

I'm currently waiting for more fairy tail because I'm currently watching the funimation dub. I can't watch the sub if I started with a dub ;-;


----------



## Solaeus

My favorite animes are probably Yotsuba, Working, Minami-Ke
No Game no Life, Guilty Crown and Keroro Gunso!
I think I have too many favorites


----------



## Cou

Elov said:


> I'm currently waiting for more fairy tail because I'm currently watching the funimation dub. I can't watch the sub if I started with a dub ;-;



Aw yeah, the whole voice changing thing feels so empty. Funimation isn't bad tbh, but uhm, that'll be a long wait D:

Fairy Tail is great, I just randomly watched it because everyone was saying, "If you like One Piece, you'll like this!" So I just checked it out and ended up liking it. I watched up until Oracion Seis arc and ended up reading the manga from the beginning; haven't watched it since then. What arc is funimation right now? :0


----------



## Punchies

Solaeus said:


> My favorite animes are probably Yotsuba, Working, Minami-Ke
> No Game no Life, Guilty Crown and Keroro Gunso!
> I think I have too many favorites



Cool you like Guilty Crown too <3. Their OST's are amazing~


----------



## Swiftstream

Cou said:


> Aw yeah, the whole voice changing thing feels so empty. Funimation isn't bad tbh, but uhm, that'll be a long wait D:
> 
> Fairy Tail is great, I just randomly watched it because everyone was saying, "If you like One Piece, you'll like this!" So I just checked it out and ended up liking it. I watched up until Oracion Seis arc and ended up reading the manga from the beginning; haven't watched it since then. What arc is funimation right now? :0



WOOO
FAIRY TAIL
<3
They're finally back 
Waiting for new subbed episodes

Also, what do you guys look for when watching animes?
I usually judge animes based on their art style, voice actors {big part, the voice actors for special A wanted to make me puke}, and plot developement.


----------



## Punchies

Swiftstream said:


> WOOO
> FAIRY TAIL
> <3
> They're finally back
> Waiting for new subbed episodes
> 
> Also, what do you guys look for when watching animes?
> I usually judge animes based on their art style, voice actors {big part, the voice actors for special A wanted to make me puke}, and plot developement.



I'm not too big on the VA's, but I do judge them based on the plot development and the artwork. A good example would be the Monogatari series, I love the art done on that anime <3.


----------



## Cou

Solaeus said:


> My favorite animes are probably Yotsuba, Working, Minami-Ke
> No Game no Life, Guilty Crown and Keroro Gunso!
> I think I have too many favorites


Guilty Crown (was unexpected) and Working!! are both great series!
I've been wanting to watch No Game No Life but I'm still trying to catch up to Hunter X Hunter and Gundam, but I'll definitely get to it later :]



Swiftstream said:


> WOOO
> FAIRY TAIL
> <3
> They're finally back
> Waiting for new subbed episodes
> 
> Also, what do you guys look for when watching animes?
> I usually judge animes based on their art style, voice actors {big part, the voice actors for special A wanted to make me puke}, and plot developement.


How's the animation? I don't know if I'll pick up the anime but I do wanna see NaLu in wedding outfits during Grand Prix Arc hehe, I think that was a filler because it wasn't on the manga -A-

Hmm, I always go for the story and characters. I don't really care for art because I always end up falling for the characters anyway. And I used to care a lot about art but man, I regret so much because I put a lot of anime on hold because I didn't like the style. But now I'm glad that I tried those anime even with not so great quality/art style. It's just an extra + for me, same goes for the voice.

Though there was one that I watched because of the voice actor..... I ended up watching Samurai Champloo because of Kazuya Nakai (Zoro's voice from One Piece). I was just gonna watch it to pass time on netflix but then???? Wait a minute???? It was my baby's VOICE how could I let it slip???! And then I fell in love with the story and characters and yeah, I continued to watch it and it was a badass anime 

Then there are some I just continue for hell of my shipping >_> *cough Fairy Tail*


----------



## Chiarasu

Punchies said:


> @Chiarasu I love your avatar <3. Kirigiri~


Thank you! Love your avi and sig as well~ El.Psy.Kongroo!!!


----------



## Piroshi

I finished the first season of Kaleido Star and it was a lot better than I expected, but after trying to watch the second season I just got annoyed with everything so I'm taking a break from that. 

I'm going to try Precure now, but I'm not sure which series to start with. I guess I'll just start with the first one and go from there.


----------



## Punchies

Chiarasu said:


> Thank you! Love your avi and sig as well~ El.Psy.Kongroo!!!



El Psy Kongroo~


----------



## unravel

I stopped watching anime all I can say is I can't wait for Persona 4 Golden Animation and Shingeki no Kyojin season 2


----------



## Punchies

Aiko said:


> I stopped watching anime all I can say is I can't wait for Persona 4 Golden Animation and Shingeki no Kyojin season 2



Me too ^^. Can't wait to see Marie


----------



## MagicalCat590

Anyone here watch Pokemon XY The Series? I just watched the latest dubbed episode. 



Spoiler



Ash's rival is Naruto parody -- his favorite food is fried noodles, he teaches Froakie the move Double Team, and his partner is an emo Frogadier.


----------



## Eleaf

I'm currently rewatching FMA: Brotherhood. Haha, geez I forgot how upsetting it was. 
On the bright side, Free! Season 2 coming up!

@ElizaCat90 - I kind of am. I prefer to watch the subbed version. :3


----------



## Zeiro

I just finished Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Eleaf said:


> I'm currently rewatching FMA: Brotherhood. Haha, geez I forgot how upsetting it was.
> On the bright side, Free! Season 2 coming up!
> 
> @ElizaCat90 - I kind of am. I prefer to watch the subbed version. :3



I was watching it on Youtube at first, but the uploader took their channel down. I'm kinda disappointed with the series, though, so I might stop watching. I feel like they've made Serena useless.


----------



## mochocho

just finished kill la kill and is currently planning to watch the kagepro anime and the hozuki no reitetsu sooner or later tbhtbhtbh


----------



## Libra

Some random episodes of Saint Seiya Omega. I'd need to start at the beginning, though, but eh, I've watched a few episodes and I was "Wait, what? No! No no no!" about them, so yeah.


----------



## MintTea

I finished the two seasons of AKB0048 huehue
And I'm currently watching Mekaku City Actors **


----------



## Hot

Can't really find any good horror animes, so I'm just gonna start watching Elfen Lied.


----------



## Mariah

Cold said:


> Can't really find any good horror animes, so I'm just gonna start watching Elfen Lied.


That show sucks. Don't waste your time.


----------



## hanzy

I watched The Pet Girl of Sakurasou recently… it was alright.


----------



## Aizu

Anybody else going to watch Gun Glade Online?


----------



## de-carabas

Just started watching Evangelion. 

It is so amazing. ;-;


----------



## Bowie

Mariah said:


> That show sucks. Don't waste your time.



It sucks in your opinion.


----------



## Mariah

Bowie said:


> It sucks in your opinion.


Sometimes my opinion even sucks but, man, I deal with it.


----------



## Home

Lita_Chan said:


> Anybody else going to watch Gun Glade Online?


do you mean Gun Gale Online?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Cold said:


> Can't really find any good horror animes, so I'm just gonna start watching Elfen Lied.



If you end up liking it, you might want to track down the manga afterward. The anime kinda ends before the whole story is finished being told. Though the manga is even more graphic (in a violent sense) than the anime is...


----------



## Aizu

Home said:


> do you mean Gun Gale Online?



Yeah, damn you auto correct!


----------



## Qwerty111

Okay so I finished Free this morning.

*Hyperventilates*

Saw that ending come though.


----------



## Explosivo25

Oh my goodness, I'm really freaking addicted to Soul Eater right now. I'm on season 3!


----------



## shirocha

My favourite animes _ever_ are AKB0048 and Puella Magi Madoka Magica. They're both tied for my #1 spot, as I just can't decide between the two.


----------



## Punchies

^You should consider watching Steins;Gate. I consider it one of the better animes out there


----------



## shirocha

Punchies said:


> ^You should consider watching Steins;Gate. I consider it one of the better animes out there


It's on my list of things to watch, my friend really loves it so I'll probably be watching it soon C:


----------



## Punchies

shirocha said:


> It's on my list of things to watch, my friend really loves it so I'll probably be watching it soon C:


Yey C: I'm sure you'll love the show.


----------



## Hajra

Currently watching nichijou and katanagatari. I haven't seen an anime cuter than nichijou and it is driving me bonkers.


----------



## Farobi

Watched episode one of No Game No Life. Shows great potential so far - definitely will watch more of it.


----------



## Byebi

I'm currently watching Nisekoi. I really like it so far but i'm slowly getting disappointed?
the fact protagonist is deadset in the middle and seems as if he cannot make up his mind on which chick to choose is driving me crazy because I can't figure out what kind of ending it'll end up with.


----------



## Punchies

BibiBurger said:


> I'm currently watching Nisekoi. I really like it so far but i'm slowly getting disappointed?
> the fact protagonist is deadset in the middle and seems as if he cannot make up his mind on which chick to choose is driving me crazy because I can't figure out what kind of ending it'll end up with.



I'd recommend reading the manga ^^. Although the anime adaptation's pretty amazing <3. Love the way SHAFT did the artwork.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

I'm a fangirl over Hetalia, and I'm trying to get back into anime Fruits Basket. xP


----------



## Mariah

MayorSarah13 said:


> I'm a fangirl over Hetalia, and I'm trying to get back into anime Fruits Basket. xP


I think you should move on to some good anime.


----------



## Byebi

Punchies said:


> I'd recommend reading the manga ^^. Although the anime adaptation's pretty amazing <3. Love the way SHAFT did the artwork.



Yeah, all my friends have told me the manga's better haha. Shaft's works always so fun to watch, even with their ball-jointed neck characters.


----------



## Gingersnap

Still reading Ao No Exorcist manga.
I started re-watching it ugh.

It's so good omg.


----------



## LadyVivia

I'm starting to watch One Piece. How many years does it take to finish, please answer.


----------



## Piroshi

LadyVivia said:


> I'm to starting watching One Piece. How many years does it take to finish, please answer.



I watched it in about a month and a half when it was at 600 episodes, but I was also watching 20+ episodes a day for most of that time.


----------



## LadyVivia

Piroshi said:


> I watched it in about a month and a half when it was at 600 episodes, but I was also watching 20+ episodes a day for most of that time.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Gingersnap

I've heard that Fullmetal Alchemist is really good, but I've also heard that it can be pretty bad at times?
Has anyone seen it since I kinda wanna watch it.


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> Watched episode one of No Game No Life. Shows great potential so far - definitely will watch more of it.


I also started No Game No Life, it's pretty good! Definitely looking forward for more episodes 



BibiBurger said:


> I'm currently watching Nisekoi. I really like it so far but i'm slowly getting disappointed?
> the fact protagonist is deadset in the middle and seems as if he cannot make up his mind on which chick to choose is driving me crazy because I can't figure out what kind of ending it'll end up with.


GAHHHHHHHHHHD Raku is definitely one of my least favorite harem protagonist ever, like??? He can't make up his mind and sure, they're all gorgeous but dude, either you want your promise girl, or the girl(s) that may or may not be the promise girl, UGH. Like the plot is literally going off somewhere else and it's dragging. I kinda dropped the manga a few weeks ago but I'll probably pick it up later. As for the ending


Spoiler



I'm thinking it might end with a harem ending with the way things are going



The manga is better but it's also full of crap.



LadyVivia said:


> I'm to starting watching One Piece. How many years does it take to finish, please answer.



This. Just made me so happy <3 What episode are you on? How do you like it? Haha it took me about 3 weeks last time I re-watched it and it was around 600. :] I hope you love it and don't drop it. It's so good!!!



Piroshi said:


> I watched it in about a month and a half when it was at 600 episodes, but I was also watching 20+ episodes a day for most of that time.


Yo, you watched one piece? Oooooooh are you caught up to it?




Gingersnap said:


> I've heard that Fullmetal Alchemist is really good, but I've also heard that it can be pretty bad at times?
> Has anyone seen it since I kinda wanna watch it.



FMA is really good but the brotherhood is even better imo, you should give it a try! ^_^


----------



## Balverine

I am watching attack on titan and blue exorcist. =3=
So I immediately jump from pain and suffering to dumb humor


----------



## Cou

GanCeann said:


> I am watching attack on titan and blue exorcist. =3=
> So I immediately jump from pain and suffering to dumb humor


Haha I recently just re-watched AoT and now that I think about it, it's really confusing? But the action is incredible, the pain and suffering isn't much anymore (or maybe I just got over it, sorry, my mumbles). Blue Exorcist is a cute anime, I thought it was gonna be scary as the name made it sound like, but Rin is adorable and yeah, dumb... And so are the characters, but it's still worth watching. It's funny


----------



## PinkSensei

I've been watching Hetalia Axis Powers and a lot of this season's animes I'm looking forward to shows in summer like Love Stage 
(My favorite BL manga atm q_q) and Ao Haru Ride will probably be good


----------



## Cou

PinkSensei said:


> I've been watching Hetalia Axis Powers and a lot of this season's animes I'm looking forward to shows in summer like Love Stage
> (My favorite BL manga atm q_q) and Ao Haru Ride will probably be good


WAHHH i can't wait for ahr!!! I seriously never expected it to be animated... I was surprised with the news. I can't wait for next season's and the next and pretty much the rest of the year's anime <3

Like a lot of good anime are getting Season 2 and such!  And some unexpected anime coming up, woah.

This season was okay for me, I'm kinda staying low but I'll probably watch some more later on.


----------



## Byebi

Gingersnap said:


> I've heard that Fullmetal Alchemist is really good, but I've also heard that it can be pretty bad at times?
> Has anyone seen it since I kinda wanna watch it.



I've only heard good things from it ??? I'm currently watching it for the first time ever and I'm only on episode.. 8 or so. I don't really have anything to complain about so far. (but then again 8 out of 50something episodes is nothing)



Cou said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHD Raku is definitely one of my least favorite harem protagonist ever, like??? He can't make up his mind and sure, they're all gorgeous but dude, either you want your promise girl, or the girl(s) that may or may not be the promise girl, UGH. Like the plot is literally going off somewhere else and it's dragging. I kinda dropped the manga a few weeks ago but I'll probably pick it up later. As for the ending
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might end with a harem ending with the way things are going



BUT WHAT DOES THAT MEEEAN
is it going to just have some dumb neutral end?? because thats no good

- - - Post Merge - - -



PinkSensei said:


> I've been watching Hetalia Axis Powers and a lot of this season's animes I'm looking forward to shows in summer like Love Stage
> (My favorite BL manga atm q_q) and Ao Haru Ride will probably be good



Why does it make me so happy to see that people are still into Hetalia omg


----------



## Aran

Gingersnap said:


> I've heard that Fullmetal Alchemist is really good, but I've also heard that it can be pretty bad at times?
> Has anyone seen it since I kinda wanna watch it.



I read the manga before watching the anime (and back then Brotherhood* didn't exist). Two of my favorite aspects of FMA: the character cast, and the amount of work that the author put into creating the setting and plot. The latter might not be so impressive nowadays - there's a larger variety of manga and anime today than there was ~6 years ago - but at the time, you could really tell that the author did her research. And unlike some of the other more popular mangas/anime at the time (cough Naruto cough Bleach) the story wasn't riddled with references to Japanese folklore and mythology. That's not bad per se, just a little tiring when you see it repeated in so many other works. But again, this is probably no longer the case today.

*If you didn't know already, there are two FMA animes - the "original", which followed the story of the manga until some point since the manga hadn't been finished yet, and the newer version referred to as FMA:Brotherhood - which follows the story of the manga until the very end. I never finished the first because I was too much a fan of the original story, but I hear good things about the first anime as well. Brotherhood is excellent.


----------



## Cou

BibiBurger said:


> BUT WHAT DOES THAT MEEEAN
> is it going to just have some dumb neutral end?? because thats no good



To be honest, nothing really, like whatever you see right now, is what's exactly happening in the manga. Raku not being able to make up his mind about who he wants (besides the promise girl). Like he's clearly hoping it's onodera because he oh so thinks he likes her but I think he likes Chitoge now and --- actually, who do you like for him? I don't wanna bash on your favorite character, I'm sorry, haha. And the harem ending crap is just my thoughts because it's literally jumping from one girl to another everytime/new chapter. I'm sorry!!! I don't wanna spoil you so I'll stop.


----------



## Improv

i'm watching angel beats and its p good idk i had this recommended to me


----------



## Aran

My personal favorite anime is Steins;Gate by far. 10/10 would recommend to anyone even remotely interested in time travel, Dr. Pepper, or microwaves.

Notable mention to FLCL, Kill la Kill, FMA Brotherhood, and Clannad. There are probably a lot more titles that could go here but I don't remember anymore this late at night. ;_;

I definitely enjoyed watching Attack on Titan, but can't get over the fact that its plot doesn't really leave much room for actual thought. I suppose KLK is the same - no plot, amazing music (funnily enough, both soundtracks were composed by the same guy), tons of entertainment. I preferred the comedy of KLK to the bloody action of AoT, though.

can't think of any others hrng


----------



## Byebi

Cou said:


> To be honest, nothing really, like whatever you see right now, is what's exactly happening in the manga. Raku not being able to make up his mind about who he wants (besides the promise girl). Like he's clearly hoping it's onodera because he oh so thinks he likes her but I think he likes Chitoge now and --- actually, who do you like for him? I don't wanna bash on your favorite character, I'm sorry, haha. And the harem ending crap is just my thoughts because it's literally jumping from one girl to another everytime/new chapter. I'm sorry!!! I don't wanna spoil you so I'll stop.



I feel like this is one of those animes/mangas where you only watch it for one specific character, and if that character isn't shining in whatever episode, then you'll be hella bored. Unless ofc if someone out there loves all the girls, then it must be great.
So basically it's not heading in any direction.. LMAO... UM I like Onodera, Chitoge falls behind her by a bit, and then Marie is way back there. The author shouldn't have waited so long to introduce her;;; I'm hoping she gets more air time.

I don't really think I'll mind spoilers too much if the series is all about him being indecisive haha.


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> Yo, you watched one piece? Oooooooh are you caught up to it?



No, I stopped watching sometime during Punk Hazard and picked up the manga instead. And then I stopped reading because I'm a terrible at keeping up with ongoing stuff. I keep telling myself to finish/catch up with things I've already started, but I just keep starting new stuff instead. I really need to get back into One Piece though.


----------



## Cou

BibiBurger said:


> I feel like this is one of those animes/mangas where you only watch it for one specific character, and if that character isn't shining in whatever episode, then you'll be hella bored. Unless ofc if someone out there loves all the girls, then it must be great.
> So basically it's not heading in any direction.. LMAO... UM I like Onodera, Chitoge falls behind her by a bit, and then Marie is way back there. The author shouldn't have waited so long to introduce her;;; I'm hoping she gets more air time.
> 
> I don't really think I'll mind spoilers too much if the series is all about him being indecisive haha.



Oh man, yeah!! I literally skip everyone else's chapters aside from Chitoge's because I just count everyone else as fanservice.. Marie? Marika? I don't really know, I only watched a few episodes and the anime is kinda fast paced so I'll probably watch it later on (or not). I really love Chitoge and she makes up the whole series for me. Onodera is cute too but I'm not really into their type of love story, I'm more into bickering couple... haha..

and hmm, there's really nothing much to spoil except the fact that the chapters right now are crap because there's literally no story anymore, it's turning into a total harem manga where it's a different girl every chapter, not like when it was Chitoge's birthday when she got a lot of scenes/chapters. And well, I don't see it having a potential at the moment but I hope it gets back on its track. If you catch up to the anime/it ends, let me know if you wanna read it so we can talk lots more.  If you end up not wanting to read it and still want to know what happens, you can just let me know and I'll summarize it for you if you're a little curious.



Piroshi said:


> No, I stopped watching sometime during Punk Hazard and picked up the manga instead. And then I stopped reading because I'm a terrible at keeping up with ongoing stuff. I keep telling myself to finish/catch up with things I've already started, but I just keep starting new stuff instead. I really need to get back into One Piece though.


Okay, so you got to Punk Hazard Arc? Oh man, the manga is much better in terms of their reaction and everything (and Toei is doing a terrible job with their faces/art/and just expressions in general), but it's still worth it. I stopped watching it ever since Dressrosa arc but I still watch sometimes because my cousins watch it, and the adaptation is actually pretty good. I also suck at keeping up with ongoing stuff, like right now the only ones I actually catch up to is One Piece and Fairy Tail (manga I haven't even seen the anime LOL), but One Piece Dressrosa Arc is a must see/READ! It's SO MUCH. Have you been spoiled yet?! It's definitely one of the best arcs SO FAR, it's definitely up there with Water 7/Enies Lobby and Marineford Arc. So read it when you can and omg stay away from spoilers as much as possible!!

AHH I'm so sorry this got so long, I just can't stop when talking about One Piece...


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> Okay, so you got to Punk Hazard Arc? Oh man, the manga is much better in terms of their reaction and everything (and Toei is doing a terrible job with their faces/art/and just expressions in general), but it's still worth it. I stopped watching it ever since Dressrosa arc but I still watch sometimes because my cousins watch it, and the adaptation is actually pretty good. I also suck at keeping up with ongoing stuff, like right now the only ones I actually catch up to is One Piece and Fairy Tail (manga I haven't even seen the anime LOL), but One Piece Dressrosa Arc is a must see/READ! It's SO MUCH. Have you been spoiled yet?! It's definitely one of the best arcs SO FAR, it's definitely up there with Water 7/Enies Lobby and Marineford Arc. So read it when you can and omg stay away from spoilers as much as possible!!
> 
> AHH I'm so sorry this got so long, I just can't stop when talking about One Piece...



The beginning of the anime was really great and I was really impressed with how well it was done, especially since Toei isn't always the greatest with anime adaptions, but that didn't last. They just stretch out the chapters so much. I started the Dressrosa arc but stopped before much happened, but even reading the beginning I definitely felt like it was going to be a great arc. I've been trying to avoid spoilers, but since I follow a few One Piece blogs on tumblr I did end up getting spoiled a bit. I tried not to pay attention too much though.


----------



## Cou

Piroshi said:


> The beginning of the anime was really great and I was really impressed with how well it was done, especially since Toei isn't always the greatest with anime adaptions, but that didn't last. They just stretch out the chapters so much. I started the Dressrosa arc but stopped before much happened, but even reading the beginning I definitely felt like it was going to be a great arc. I've been trying to avoid spoilers, but since I follow a few One Piece blogs on tumblr I did end up getting spoiled a bit. I tried not to pay attention too much though.



Yeah, I kinda don't wanna blame them because maybe they don't have enough time to animate either? I mean, the anime is catching up to the manga SO MUCH. I kinda thought they were gonna put the anime on hiatus after Punk Hazard Arc so the manga could progress a bit more, at least few arcs away, but wow, they continued it. And yeah! Dressrosa is great, there's not been a single chapter I didn't like, oh my god. The characters are amazing, and Doflamingo is fricking beast and UGH I CANT STOP FALLING IN LOVE WITH OP CHARACTERS!!!! Okay, I'll stop before I spoil you haha, uhm, you have a OP blog? :0
But damn, that fricking sucks... I hope you didn't get spoiled about the biggest thing that happened, but I doubt you didn't.. Everyone in the fandom must've reblogged something about it. D:


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> Yeah, I kinda don't wanna blame them because maybe they don't have enough time to animate either? I mean, the anime is catching up to the manga SO MUCH. I kinda thought they were gonna put the anime on hiatus after Punk Hazard Arc so the manga could progress a bit more, at least few arcs away, but wow, they continued it. And yeah! Dressrosa is great, there's not been a single chapter I didn't like, oh my god. The characters are amazing, and Doflamingo is fricking beast and UGH I CANT STOP FALLING IN LOVE WITH OP CHARACTERS!!!! Okay, I'll stop before I spoil you haha, uhm, you have a OP blog? :0
> But damn, that fricking sucks... I hope you didn't get spoiled about the biggest thing that happened, but I doubt you didn't.. Everyone in the fandom must've reblogged something about it. D:



I'd rather they just do filler or take a break or something. I mean filler sucks but at least you can skip it if you don't want to watch it instead of ruining the quality of every episode by dragging them out. Art and animation quality have definitely gone downhill too though. Nah, I don't have an OP blog, I just occasionally reblog OP stuff. Although I unfollowed most of the OP blogs temporarily just to avoid any more spoilers. Yeah, I was spoiled by the biggest thing that happened (unless something even bigger happened since then) but I don't mind too much. It's a constant reminder that I NEED to pick it back up. I might do that now, since talking about it has made me want to read it.


----------



## Cou

Piroshi said:


> *I'd rather they just do filler or take a break or something. I mean filler sucks but at least you can skip it if you don't want to watch it instead of ruining the quality of every episode by dragging them out. Art and animation quality have definitely gone downhill too though.*


my exact damn thoughts omg. They did have a mini filler right after Punk Hazard Arc but it was only like 5 episodes, not like before where they did at least 10-15 episodes and actually made sense. The filler there was more of a fanservice with Law, which I didn't hate tbh, but I just didn't watch. The latest animation has been total crap, and I'm sorry but it's not even 'ugly'. It's the expressions that piss me off a lot. Like what I love about the manga is how their reaction/face/laugh looks like, but in the anime they just kinda bs'd it.. But oh well, at least they're trying... Bartolomeo looks awesome in the anime though.



> Nah, I don't have an OP blog, I just occasionally reblog OP stuff. Although I unfollowed most of the OP blogs temporarily just to avoid any more spoilers. Yeah, I was spoiled by the biggest thing that happened (unless something even bigger happened since then) but I don't mind too much. It's a constant reminder that I NEED to pick it back up. I might do that now, since talking about it has made me want to read it.


Oh I see. I love the OP fandom on tumblr a lot. I don't think I would see One Piece this way if it wasn't for them and everyone's extremely nice there and really talented! I hope you find your way back to following them again  And man, I can imagine what it is, I'm sorry. Did you expect it? Wait, tell me what you got spoiled about please! (put it under spoiler box) thanks!

Anyway, I'm glad you're gonna pick it up hehehe, it's gonna be amazing! Characters are gonna be amazing, the strawhats, monster trio, weak trio, law, doffy, his family, issho, and man, literally everyone!!!!! have fun


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> my exact damn thoughts omg. They did have a mini filler right after Punk Hazard Arc but it was only like 5 episodes, not like before where they did at least 10-15 episodes and actually made sense. The filler there was more of a fanservice with Law, which I didn't hate tbh, but I just didn't watch. The latest animation has been total crap, and I'm sorry but it's not even 'ugly'. It's the expressions that piss me off a lot. Like what I love about the manga is how their reaction/face/laugh looks like, but in the anime they just kinda bs'd it.. But oh well, at least they're trying... Bartolomeo looks awesome in the anime though.
> 
> Oh I see. I love the OP fandom on tumblr a lot. I don't think I would see One Piece this way if it wasn't for them and everyone's extremely nice there and really talented! I hope you find your way back to following them again  And man, I can imagine what it is, I'm sorry. Did you expect it? Wait, tell me what you got spoiled about please! (put it under spoiler box) thanks!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you're gonna pick it up hehehe, it's gonna be amazing! Characters are gonna be amazing, the strawhats, monster trio, weak trio, law, doffy, his family, issho, and man, literally everyone!!!!! have fun



The animation is just poor overall and it's disappointing because it was great at first. Everything about the anime was great at first. At least I was prepared going into the anime though, since it was already at around episode 600 when I started. 

I've had some bad experiences with the OP fandom before. Not personally, but I'd see things that put me off for a long time. Thankfully everyone I've seen on tumblr has been great. It's a lot different from most of the fandoms I'm used to though since it's just so huge. 


Spoiler: I got spoiled about...



Sabo


When it first happened everyone on my dash was losing their **** like "Woah wait is that really...?" and I was totally confused and knew I should probably ignore everything before I got spoiled, but curiosity got the better of me and I had to find out what everyone was freaking out about. 

Yeah I'm gonna start from the beginning of the Dressrosa arc again since I can't remember where I left off at all. Right after I read the most recent chapter of Toriko since I've been putting that off for a few days too.


----------



## Cou

Piroshi said:


> The animation is just poor overall and it's disappointing because it was great at first. Everything about the anime was great at first. At least I was prepared going into the anime though, since it was already at around episode 600 when I started.


The animation was really good at first, I love how they portrayed Luffy's expression and Zoro's, and I must say, the OSTs are also A++ and made it 100% badass, and tbh, I thought it was gonna be great especially after the timeskip, just like how Oda's art improved, I thought they would improve the animation too, but nO, it became indecent overall. But I still love it, I'm not complaining as much as I've seen other people complain. Hey, talking about this reminds me of 4kids, now that's **** quality, it's sad that it's funny and I'm sorry.



> I've had some bad experiences with the OP fandom before. Not personally, but I'd see things that put me off for a long time. Thankfully everyone I've seen on tumblr has been great. It's a lot different from most of the fandoms I'm used to though since it's just so huge.


Woah, I'm sorry that happened to you! Wait, OP fandom in general? Or tumblr? In general (One Piece/Anime forums), I agree, people are too hardcore about One Piece and they want so much theories and evidence for every little crap that it got on my nerves so I tend to stay away from those. But OP fandom on tumblr is amazing, especially Furanky and Usoapp (you might know them, they're one of the biggest on there), and I don't know, there are just so much and they're all very friendly. And they even made an OP positivity blog just because. Like other fandoms started positivity blogs because of all the hate going on, but OP pos blog started just because they want to make others happy and feel appreciated, which I swear is one of the best thing this fandom has ever done. Ok, I'm sorry I'm a total nerd about it so I'll shut up about it haha.



> Spoiler: I got spoiled about...
> 
> 
> 
> Sabo


Well, ****. I literally just.. I'm so sorry. (More reactions to below post)



> When it first happened everyone on my dash was losing their **** like "Woah wait is that really...?" and I was totally confused and knew I should probably ignore everything before I got spoiled, but curiosity got the better of me and I had to find out what everyone was freaking out about.


DUDE YEAH. I was so confused too! I wasn't home the whole day and didn't have time to read the chapter but I went on tumblr and my dash-- pager per page was so full of " ????! is that you???!" and I just... I ended up crying so much without even reading yet. I just stared at the screen, it was the most unexpected thing to happen.



Spoiler



did you expect him to be alive? there's been countless of arguments whether he was alive or not way back. I actually believed he was alive, that part when Dragon came back to Iva that one night talking about treating a wound, and the three sake at Ace's grave. I just didn't think he'd show up so soon. He'd show up NOW. That caught me off guard. And not only that, Koala too!!! I love Koala a lot, and I'm fricking happy at all the glory Oda is putting here. I love the man





> Yeah I'm gonna start from the beginning of the Dressrosa arc again since I can't remember where I left off at all. Right after I read the most recent chapter of Toriko since I've been putting that off for a few days too.


Hahaha oh man really? I actually wanna re-read because it's different reading everything in one sitting rather than waiting weekly for new chapters, I mean the feels from last chapter is gone by the next chapter you read, you know? So yeah, I'll probably re-read it in a few weeks when my schedule loosen up. :]

Ahhh I'm not caught up on Toriko. At all. I don't know if I'll pick it up soon, I recently got hooked on Gintama and Gundam hahahaha. 

Anyway, this has gotten super long, sorry. You don't have to reply anymore, or you can shorten it as much as possible, I won't mind. Thanks for talking to me about it though <3


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> The animation was really good at first, I love how they portrayed Luffy's expression and Zoro's, and I must say, the OSTs are also A++ and made it 100% badass, and tbh, I thought it was gonna be great especially after the timeskip, just like how Oda's art improved, I thought they would improve the animation too, but nO, it became indecent overall. But I still love it, I'm not complaining as much as I've seen other people complain. Hey, talking about this reminds me of 4kids, now that's **** quality, it's sad that it's funny and I'm sorry.


The OST is amazing, I agree. Yeah, post-timeskip is where things really went downhill. Punk Hazard wasn't exactly my favorite arc either, so that didn't help things. I might watch some of the anime later if I get bored, but I'm just gonna stick to the manga for now. I never watched much of the 4kids dub when I was a kid but Sanji's voice still haunts me. Sometimes when I'm reading the manga that's all I can hear and I have to force myself to remember what Sanji actually sounds like. 



> Woah, I'm sorry that happened to you! Wait, OP fandom in general? Or tumblr? In general (One Piece/Anime forums), I agree, people are too hardcore about One Piece and they want so much theories and evidence for every little crap that it got on my nerves so I tend to stay away from those. But OP fandom on tumblr is amazing, especially Furanky and Usoapp (you might know them, they're one of the biggest on there), and I don't know, there are just so much and they're all very friendly. And they even made an OP positivity blog just because. Like other fandoms started positivity blogs because of all the hate going on, but OP pos blog started just because they want to make others happy and feel appreciated, which I swear is one of the best thing this fandom has ever done. Ok, I'm sorry I'm a total nerd about it so I'll shut up about it haha.
> 
> 
> Well, ****. I literally just.. I'm so sorry. (More reactions to below post)
> 
> 
> DUDE YEAH. I was so confused too! I wasn't home the whole day and didn't have time to read the chapter but I went on tumblr and my dash-- pager per page was so full of " ????! is that you???!" and I just... I ended up crying so much without even reading yet. I just stared at the screen, it was the most unexpected thing to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> did you expect him to be alive? there's been countless of arguments whether he was alive or not way back. I actually believed he was alive, that part when Dragon came back to Iva that one night talking about treating a wound, and the three sake at Ace's grave. I just didn't think he'd show up so soon. He'd show up NOW. That caught me off guard. And not only that, Koala too!!! I love Koala a lot, and I'm fricking happy at all the glory Oda is putting here. I love the man


Yeah on anime forums people were super hardcore about it and it really made me not want to get into the series for a while. Furanky is one of the blogs I was following. I plan on following more once I get caught up again. 


Spoiler



I was hoping he was alive, but everyone had sad backstories so I wasn't really expecting it. It was such a shock when I actually saw it and even now there's a part of me that's like, is this some kind of huge elaborate joke or something? I think need to read it for it to really sink in.





> Hahaha oh man really? I actually wanna re-read because it's different reading everything in one sitting rather than waiting weekly for new chapters, I mean the feels from last chapter is gone by the next chapter you read, you know? So yeah, I'll probably re-read it in a few weeks when my schedule loosen up. :]
> 
> Ahhh I'm not caught up on Toriko. At all. I don't know if I'll pick it up soon, I recently got hooked on Gintama and Gundam hahahaha.
> 
> Anyway, this has gotten super long, sorry. You don't have to reply anymore, or you can shorten it as much as possible, I won't mind. Thanks for talking to me about it though <3


Yeah, and especially with such short chapters, there's really not a whole lot to get out of one chapter sometimes, and I have a terrible memory so half the time I don't even remember what happened in the last chapter. 

I'm really only reading Toriko because it's one of the few things I've been able to keep up with weekly... well, kind of. I did recently take a break because the recent chapters have been kind of disappointing for me. Gintama is great but I still have to finish it. I was actually going to a while back and somehow ended up starting like three new anime instead, whoops. 

It's fine. Most of the people I know have different taste in anime than I do so when I find someone who likes the same stuff I do I can go on for a while.


----------



## Cou

Piroshi said:


> The OST is amazing, I agree. Yeah, post-timeskip is where things really went downhill. Punk Hazard wasn't exactly my favorite arc either, so that didn't help things. I might watch some of the anime later if I get bored, but I'm just gonna stick to the manga for now. I never watched much of the 4kids dub when I was a kid but Sanji's voice still haunts me. Sometimes when I'm reading the manga that's all I can hear and I have to force myself to remember what Sanji actually sounds like.


Punk Hazard wasn't my favorite, it wasn't that great, it wasn't boring either. I really loved Monet and Vergo's character and their loyalty to Doflamingo. I also began to like Tashigi, which I hated SO MUCH before the time skip. And I'm planning to do the same, the anime is on hold, maybe I'll let this arc finish first so I can watch in one sitting or something. AND LMAO I tried looking it up on youtube because I forgot how they sound like anymore but I couldn't find any  BUT LOL!



> Yeah on anime forums people were super hardcore about it and it really made me not want to get into the series for a while. Furanky is one of the blogs I was following. I plan on following more once I get caught up again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping he was alive, but everyone had sad backstories so I wasn't really expecting it. It was such a shock when I actually saw it and even now there's a part of me that's like, is this some kind of huge elaborate joke or something? I think need to read it for it to really sink in.


Oh man, yeah, I don't really go on One Piece section when I go on anime forums, when I do, I only go on like Favorite this and that, but sometimes that too gets too out of hand. Like they downplay characters so much and over rate others, and I don't know, they just have the craziest ideas about OP I'm not exactly into.


Spoiler



MAN it's not even like that at all.. Sometimes... Sometimes I also still question it, is he really alive? :'( I still can't believe it either and I've re-read the panel a lot.. and it still hasn't hit me. And just talking about it makes me cry too. And that was the amazing part, I guess Luffy's sad backstory is actually Ace after all. Part of it was Sabo when he thought he was dead, I mean he did feel the sadness so that counted, and Ace just doubled the pain for him. And Sabo may be alive now but Luffy (and Ace) still felt that pain. They still had that sad backstory. I really love Sabo, and I'm starting to even more with this arc. And it makes me wanna re-watch the little sabo scenes TToTT





> Yeah, and especially with such short chapters, there's really not a whole lot to get out of one chapter sometimes, and I have a terrible memory so half the time I don't even remember what happened in the last chapter.
> 
> I'm really only reading Toriko because it's one of the few things I've been able to keep up with weekly... well, kind of. I did recently take a break because the recent chapters have been kind of disappointing for me. Gintama is great but I still have to finish it. I was actually going to a while back and somehow ended up starting like three new anime instead, whoops.
> 
> It's fine. Most of the people I know have different taste in anime than I do so when I find someone who likes the same stuff I do I can go on for a while.


hahahaah sometimes me too, that's why weekly thing is bad news... but it doesn't happen to me with One Piece. Happens to me to some like fairy tail or SNK, nisekoi, etc. but you can read up to whatever you feel will leave an impact on you that won't make you forget and then pause for a while, just to have a little gist of it, and the continue when the arc ends. But tbh, I don't think you'll wanna stop in the middle of dressrosa hahahaha... I can't... wait for the new chapter... My week always feels so long..

I only started Toriko because it did a crossover with One Piece and DBZ and it caught my attention, I read a few and watched a few, but never picked it up because I got a long list of what I've been wanting to D: And Gintama, I don't know man, hahahahaha sometimes I'm just like, "Err, is this serious?" LOL I can't take it seriously. What other anime? 

And yeah me too... It's really rare for me to talk about it like this, because like I said, I really don't like going on OP sections with anime forums because they talk about things I don't wanna talk about or not really interested in. Like those people will argue with you for one little thing you do and will have crapload of list of evidence to prove their point like uhm ok i'm sorry i ever came here?


----------



## Piroshi

Cou said:


> Punk Hazard wasn't my favorite, it wasn't that great, it wasn't boring either. I really loved Monet and Vergo's character and their loyalty to Doflamingo. I also began to like Tashigi, which I hated SO MUCH before the time skip. And I'm planning to do the same, the anime is on hold, maybe I'll let this arc finish first so I can watch in one sitting or something. AND LMAO I tried looking it up on youtube because I forgot how they sound like anymore but I couldn't find any  BUT LOL!


Same. Monet and Vergo were great. I'm not a big fan of Tashigi. I felt like she had a lot of potential when she first showed up, but it just doesn't seem like she's grown much as a character. I like Smoker a lot though. That's what I'm planning on doing, just watching one arc at a time. I saw some videos a little while ago and _still_ can't remember how anyone but Sanji sounds. Sanji's 4kids voice will haunt me for the rest of my life. 



> Oh man, yeah, I don't really go on One Piece section when I go on anime forums, when I do, I only go on like Favorite this and that, but sometimes that too gets too out of hand. Like they downplay characters so much and over rate others, and I don't know, they just have the craziest ideas about OP I'm not exactly into.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MAN it's not even like that at all.. Sometimes... Sometimes I also still question it, is he really alive? :'( I still can't believe it either and I've re-read the panel a lot.. and it still hasn't hit me. And just talking about it makes me cry too. And that was the amazing part, I guess Luffy's sad backstory is actually Ace after all. Part of it was Sabo when he thought he was dead, I mean he did feel the sadness so that counted, and Ace just doubled the pain for him. And Sabo may be alive now but Luffy (and Ace) still felt that pain. They still had that sad backstory. I really love Sabo, and I'm starting to even more with this arc. And it makes me wanna re-watch the little sabo scenes TToTT


I've just seen so many arguments start over little things and people get so heated about One Piece like calm down. Debates are fine and all but no need to get so angry. 



Spoiler



I just keep thinking about how Sabo's back but now Ace is dead and that makes me really sad. Like it would've been so great if they could have all seen each other again but that can never happen now. Man I'm not even at that part yet and I'm already feelin it hard.





> hahahaah sometimes me too, that's why weekly thing is bad news... but it doesn't happen to me with One Piece. Happens to me to some like fairy tail or SNK, nisekoi, etc. but you can read up to whatever you feel will leave an impact on you that won't make you forget and then pause for a while, just to have a little gist of it, and the continue when the arc ends. But tbh, I don't think you'll wanna stop in the middle of dressrosa hahahaha... I can't... wait for the new chapter... My week always feels so long..
> 
> I only started Toriko because it did a crossover with One Piece and DBZ and it caught my attention, I read a few and watched a few, but never picked it up because I got a long list of what I've been wanting to D: And Gintama, I don't know man, hahahahaha sometimes I'm just like, "Err, is this serious?" LOL I can't take it seriously. What other anime?
> 
> And yeah me too... It's really rare for me to talk about it like this, because like I said, I really don't like going on OP sections with anime forums because they talk about things I don't wanna talk about or not really interested in. Like those people will argue with you for one little thing you do and will have crapload of list of evidence to prove their point like uhm ok i'm sorry i ever came here?


It happens to me all the time with One Piece, which is why I've had such a hard time keeping up with it. But I'm gonna try this time. Since I've been doing a good job of keeping up with Toriko, I'll use that as a reminder to read One Piece. 

I love Toriko so much. I picked it up shortly after it came out, and then picked it back up because someone I follow on tumblr reads it and I've been keeping up with it since. It's one of my favorite manga. Gintama never ceases to amaze me. I finished Futari wa Precure a little while ago and started the sequel, and I've also started Giant Killing, plus I have a few ongoing anime that I'm watching and before that I was watching Kaleido Star even though I've been saying all this time that I was going to pick Gintama back up. I don't think any of those were actually things on my list to watch either. I completely ignore my 100+ list of anime to watch and find something completely new instead. 

Yeah even when I look up stuff about One Piece I always come across forums and everyone just seems so hostile. I'd rather stick to tumblr since everyone I've talked to there about One Piece is nice enough.


----------



## Improv

Farobi said:


> Watched episode one of No Game No Life. Shows great potential so far - definitely will watch more of it.



farobi this is porn


----------



## Kirito

The most recent anime I watched was Fate Zero and by far it is probably one of the best animes I have ever watched. I tried watching the sequel Fate Stay Night and it wasn't good in my opinion so I stopped, but I heard they are making a remake so hopefully the new Fate Stay Night will be on par with Fate Zero. I highly recommend Fate Zero; it has awesome animations, epic fight scenes, and a good story line.

Basically it is about 7 mages who summon 7 servants (famous historical figures with high combat abilities) to fight in a war for the Holy Grail. They each fight/kill each other to obtain this item due to it's ability to grant wishes and each has a different reason for wanting the grail.


----------



## Kildor

Piroshi said:


> No, I stopped watching sometime during Punk Hazard and picked up the manga instead. And then I stopped reading because I'm a terrible at keeping up with ongoing stuff. I keep telling myself to finish/catch up with things I've already started, but I just keep starting new stuff instead. I really need to get back into One Piece though.



I watched One Piece when I was so young I named my fish Orange Roger because he was orange instead of Golden.


----------



## LadyVivia

I started watching Sword Art Online a while ago and I don't want to finish. I stopped after that stupid second half. Oh my god, Asuna like, ruined Sword Art Online, how do people stand to finish this.


----------



## Kildor

LadyVivia said:


> I started watching Sword Art Online a while ago and I don't want to finish. I stopped after that stupid second half. Oh my god, Asuna like, ruined Sword Art Online, how do people stand to finish this.



Sword Art Online was horrible. I stopped after episode 10. I love Asuna, just that it became ecchi after episode ten. Trust me, you made a good choice. 

Also if you want to go into detail about "what happened" with "you know the two". You can always read chapter 16.5 online which I only recommend for users who are mature or 18+. 

I don't plan on watching Gungale either.


----------



## xinggan

All time favs: Cowboy Bebop, Mushishi, Kino no Tabi, and GTO. Honorable mention goes to FLCL, because I don't think it has as much rewatch value.


----------



## CR33P

spongebob


----------



## Byebi

wow i missread nvm ha


----------



## CrystalMastaFox

I'm waiting for 2nd season of _Attack on Titan_, I'm watching _Hunter x Hunter_, _Yozakura Quartet (Hana no Uta)_, just catching up on _Kuroko no Basket/Kuroko no Basuke/Kuroko's Basketball_. I've watched a few episodes of _Naruto, Death Note, Bleach, One Piece_ and _Magi_. Want to watch _Prince of Tennis, Ping Pong the Animation_ (I have a thing with sports anime), _Angel Beats, Black Bullet, Darker than Black and Fairy Tail._ I'm sure I want to watch way more but I can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Bellxis

Just finished watching Kill La Kill the other week. I now think I have an unhealthy Nui obsession.


Spoiler



though seriously, who decapitates themselves while giggling?


----------



## Marcie

I'm waiting for the Kill la Kill OVA atm.  



Spoiler



I'm really hoping they don't make the Ryuko/Mako date turn out to be just between friends. Seriously, I ship them so hard!


 Also, PMMM season two or a fourth movie! Homura's my child and I want the world for her ahh.


----------



## Farobi

Swurve said:


> farobi this is porn



I thought you meant the mild scenes in Ep 2 but OMG Ep 6 ^_^


----------



## Bellxis

Marcie said:


> I'm waiting for the Kill la Kill OVA atm.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping they don't make the Ryuko/Mako date turn out to be just between friends. Seriously, I ship them so hard!
> 
> 
> Also, PMMM season two or a fourth movie! Homura's my child and I want the world for her ahh.


Yess! Definitely need a Season 2 of PMMM ✿


----------



## WonderK

I don't really have any I don't like haha. Some of my favorites are:

Code Geass, Attack On Titan, Elfen Lied, Naruto, Once Piece, Future Diary, Sword Art Online, and Clannad. 

Currently watching GenoCyber.


----------



## Pirate

I don't watch anime much. I find it really hard to stay focused and interseted watching pretty much anything... especially movies.

Anime I have successfully sat down and watched all the way through though are: Death Note, Sword Art Online, Attack on Titan, Kill la Kill and Soul Eater.

Anime I've watched and never finished due to laziness or losing interest: Clannad, Watamote and Blue Exorcist.

There's a lot of anime out there that I've seen and REALLY want to watch, but I never will because I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Oboetera

lol I haven't watching Watamote too XD, but it's a really funny show


----------



## Punchies

Oboetera said:


> lol I haven't watching Watamote too XD, but it's a really funny show



Watamote's one hell of a show lol. But if you're looking for funnier shows, I'd recommend Danshi Kokosei no Nichijou.


----------



## Blondiexo

WonderK said:


> I don't really have any I don't like haha. Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Code Geass, Attack On Titan, Elfen Lied, Naruto, Once Piece, Future Diary, Sword Art Online, and Clannad.
> 
> Currently watching GenoCyber.



I loved all the ones on your list that I've seen!ill have to check out the others ^^


----------



## puppy

im in the process of watching samurai champloo
why didnt i get into this sooner (':


----------



## chinkychonk

i recommend everyone to watch shinsekai yori it is literally the best anime i have seen and i am relatively picky alright it's a masterpiece. quality animation, believable/likeable characters, very interesting, fascinating and thought-provoking plot.


----------



## Punchies

chinkychonk said:


> i recommend everyone to watch shinsekai yori it is literally the best anime i have seen and i am relatively picky alright it's a masterpiece. quality animation, believable/likeable characters, very interesting, fascinating and thought-provoking plot.


Shinsekai yori's okay....but it's not the best anime imo. I've seen better anime. (Steins;Gate, Mirai Nikki, Guilty Crown, Shingeki no Kyojin, and a lot more)


----------



## Farobi

Speaking of Mirai Nikki - my friend recommended it to me. Should I pick it up soon?


----------



## Marcie

Farobi said:


> Speaking of Mirai Nikki - my friend recommended it to me. Should I pick it up soon?


Mirai Nikki's really nice for the first half or so, but imo the last few episodes are a trainwreck characterization-wise.  But it is really fun to watch, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## chinkychonk

Punchies said:


> Shinsekai yori's okay....but it's not the best anime imo. I've seen better anime. (Steins;Gate, Mirai Nikki, Guilty Crown, Shingeki no Kyojin, and a lot more)



well, yes, it's all a matter of personal taste. : ) i stated my opinion about what i thought was good. for instance, those you gave as examples (at least steins;gate and shingeki no kyojin) are animes that i understand why they are considered as great, but are titles that i personally find hard to get into/bored me out at some point. but maybe i'll give steins;gate another chance (someday). also, mirai nikki seems interesting, i've had it on my i'm-going-to-watch-list for a long time but i have been lazy.

anyways, any hunter x hunter fans out there?


----------



## Celes

I've just started to watch Steins;Gate~ I'm only on the third episode though. It's sort of boring right now, but I heard it gets better. Does anyone know when it starts to pick up? :3


----------



## unravel

Watching _Black Bullet_ and_ No Game No Life_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swurve said:


> farobi this is porn



Episode 6 Attack on Titan related//idied


----------



## Punchies

EpicRainbow said:


> I've just started to watch Steins;Gate~ I'm only on the third episode though. It's sort of boring right now, but I heard it gets better. Does anyone know when it starts to pick up? :3



It starts to pick up after a few more episodes . You won't regret watching it.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

chinkychonk said:


> well, yes, it's all a matter of personal taste. : ) i stated my opinion about what i thought was good. for instance, those you gave as examples (at least steins;gate and shingeki no kyojin) are animes that i understand why they are considered as great, but are titles that i personally find hard to get into/bored me out at some point. but maybe i'll give steins;gate another chance (someday). also, mirai nikki seems interesting, i've had it on my i'm-going-to-watch-list for a long time but i have been lazy.
> 
> anyways, any hunter x hunter fans out there?


Ive been thinking of watching hunterx hunter but it seems really long and i don't want it to bore me like one piece did in its first episodes. Mind you once one piece got started i was like OHMYGODTHISISAMAZEBALLSKUTVNSIRUNTVISURTV
but still. I do t think i can go through a small sea of mediocrity again. If it picks up at a certain point i may just watch it from there but i don't know. I don't know much about the show, but i kinda like not knowing much before i watch a show because it makes it more interesting~
Any Mekakucity actors fans XD 
And yes i am obsessed with that show at the moment.
I am fine with that fact.


----------



## Improv

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Episode 6 Attack on Titan related//idied



wat
???


----------



## Piroshi

Alright I'm back to watching Gintama. I stopped watching a while ago because I had trouble getting through episodes. I don't know why because I really liked it, it was just something that was hard for me to sit down and watch so it'd take me over an hour just to finish one episode. Maybe I just wasn't in the mood for it at the time or something because I'm having no problems watching it now.


----------



## unravel

Swurve said:


> wat
> ???



Well if you watch No game no life  episode 6 you will get what I mean
//dotheharemshake


----------



## Farobi

Black Bullet HNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG <3

It's pretty decent.


----------



## radical6

i want some good pyschlogical anime but they have weird art styles/characters so Whatever

also am i like the only one where it takes me a year to finish an anime


----------



## Mariah

tsundere said:


> i want some good pyschlogical anime but they have weird art styles/characters so Whatever
> 
> also am i like the only one where it takes me a year to finish an anime


I started Baccano some time last year and I'm only on episode six.


----------



## Meadows

Currently watching Fairy Tail and favorite is clannad


----------



## chinkychonk

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ive been thinking of watching hunterx hunter but it seems really long and i don't want it to bore me like one piece did in its first episodes. Mind you once one piece got started i was like OHMYGODTHISISAMAZEBALLSKUTVNSIRUNTVISURTV
> but still. I do t think i can go through a small sea of mediocrity again. If it picks up at a certain point i may just watch it from there but i don't know. I don't know much about the show, but i kinda like not knowing much before i watch a show because it makes it more interesting~
> Any Mekakucity actors fans XD
> And yes i am obsessed with that show at the moment.
> I am fine with that fact.



well, i would totally recommend you to watch hunter x hunter! it's the first shounen that i've been addicted to and watched nonstop, and i usually get restless by watching anime, no matter how interesting/well done it is. i usually find fights in anime to be so... tedious, but not in hunter x hunter, because of their strategies. also, unique character designs


----------



## MayorAqua

I currently finished watching episode 71 of Shugo Chara! Doki! (MUST LOVE! The only thing that I hate is the subs)
I watch Pok?mon too,just not as much.
I am also watching Oreimo! <3 <3


----------



## Cou

Mewmewmewm said:


> Ive been thinking of watching hunterx hunter but it seems really long and i don't want it to bore me like one piece did in its first episodes. Mind you once one piece got started i was like OHMYGODTHISISAMAZEBALLSKUTVNSIRUNTVISURTV
> but still. I do t think i can go through a small sea of mediocrity again. If it picks up at a certain point i may just watch it from there but i don't know. I don't know much about the show, but i kinda like not knowing much before i watch a show because it makes it more interesting~
> Any Mekakucity actors fans XD
> And yes i am obsessed with that show at the moment.
> I am fine with that fact.



Dude, if you liked One Piece, trust me, you will love HxH. I started watching it a few months ago and damn, it reminded me a lot of OP. It gave me the same feels as OP.


----------



## Thunder

puppy said:


> im in the process of watching samurai champloo
> why didnt i get into this sooner (':



What episodes are you on right now?



tsundere said:


> also am i like the only one where it takes me a year to finish an anime



I tend to blaze through the shows I'm watching, finished Code Geass and K-On in a couple weeks :X


----------



## radical6

Mariah said:


> I started Baccano some time last year and I'm only on episode six.



its ok i started zetsuen no tempest like 3 or 2 years ago and im like..2 episodes away from finishing it but im sooo lazy



Thunder said:


> I tend to blaze through the shows I'm watching, finished Code Geass and K-On in a couple weeks :X


you watched k-on??????? omg i cant imagine you watching that
i finished like some anime in a day?? i stayed up to watch anohana so. i think i was pretty fast on watching kyousougiga..and dare i admit it, i caught up pretty quick for kill la kill. but other anime i only watch 1 ep and i forget about it oops


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> you watched k-on??????? omg i cant imagine you watching that



that's not the first time i've heard that, unsurprisingly.

but i liked it!!


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> that's not the first time i've heard that, unsurprisingly.
> 
> but i liked it!!



you watched a whole anime about anime girls drinking tea and being in a band
i cant even watch k-on and i like that kind of stuff more than you wtF


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> you watched a whole anime about anime girls drinking tea and being in a band



oh is that what k-on is i had no diea


----------



## Amyy

up to date with no game no life.

ep 6 was amazing and ep 8 made me cry :c the ending was just --gah


----------



## Farobi

sorrynotsorry said:


> ep 8 made me cry :c the ending was just --gah



i didn't even understand what was going on. can't wait for ep 9 now @>@


----------



## Amyy

Farobi said:


> i didn't even understand what was going on. can't wait for ep 9 now @>@



ikr D: super excited c:


----------



## CookingOkasan

Interjecting discussion with my favorite animes:


Ghost in the Shell
Akira
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Squid Girl
Polar Bear Cafe
Black Lagoon

It's a short list, I know. I watch more anime but these are my go to's.


----------



## mayordan

i just found an anime called Gochuumon wa Usagi Desu ka 
it looks pretty cute and im starting it today ..
has anyone seen it ?? 

edit ::
i just finished episode one and now im all giddy and smiling !!
this anime is super super cute and i highly suggest everyone watch it​


----------



## Draco

i watch Toonami  not into subtitals like english dub : i like Full Metal Alchemist (my fav)  One Piece. Blue Exorist

and the Attack on Titan is looking good so far,  o and Bleach, YuYu Hakusho


----------



## Improv

has anyone watched black bullet? got a recommendation and just curious if anyone has watched some of the episodes


----------



## unravel

Swurve said:


> has anyone watched black bullet? got a recommendation and just curious if anyone has watched some of the episodes



Episode one is ok 
Two- eight its epic


----------



## staeples

i will always love clannad ;;


----------



## swedishtardis

My favourite animes are Death Note, Fullmetal Alchemist, Noragami and basically every Studio Ghibli movie~
At the moment I'm currently watching Fairy Tail and Kagerou Project!


----------



## Punchies

tsundere said:


> its ok i started zetsuen no tempest like 3 or 2 years ago and im like..2 episodes away from finishing it but im sooo lazy
> 
> 
> you watched k-on??????? omg i cant imagine you watching that
> i finished like some anime in a day?? i stayed up to watch anohana so. i think i was pretty fast on watching kyousougiga..and dare i admit it, i caught up pretty quick for kill la kill. but other anime i only watch 1 ep and i forget about it oops



did someone say Zetsuen no Tempest? lol sorry. big fan of the show


----------



## Madotsuki




----------



## melba

A few days ago I bought Baccano (saw it) and Paprika (haven't seen yet) and I'm really happy about that, I've been wanting to find the Baccano dvds forever!

And today I watched a bit of Princess Jellyfish.


----------



## Gingersnap

Still reading the Blue Exorcist manga, very different from the anime!
I have no issues with this though, I'm enjoying it very much and I'm so glad I bought it.

To top off my Blue Exorcist love, I ordered a little 2.5in Rin figure for my desk, he's really adorable and it was a great idea to purchase him.

I've also watched two episodes of Kill la Kill, I intend on finishing it once school is over and I have no more finals.


----------



## radical6

Punchies said:


> did someone say Zetsuen no Tempest? lol sorry. big fan of the show



i love aika tbh shes one of my favorite characters. the rest are ok. i liked the idea but sometimes the show got too boring


----------



## BungoTheElf

klk is so sad i cried like 10 times idek :'(


----------



## radical6

lynn105 said:


> klk is so sad i cried like 10 times idek :'(


klk is far from sad what


----------



## Punchies

tsundere said:


> i love aika tbh shes one of my favorite characters. the rest are ok. i liked the idea but sometimes the show got too boring



Aika's one of my faves too C:. I agree, there were some pretty boring episodes -.-


----------



## Beardo

Madoka Magica

Is liek

MMZ


----------



## mob

tsundere said:


> klk is far from sad what



i just began watching it 
and its hilarious 
no where near to being sad


----------



## Piroshi

Watching Samurai Flamenco now. I watched a few episodes while it was airing but then I got distracted.


----------



## Volvagia

have you guys seen the new trailer for sailor moon crystal?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Ft3viBgtQ

so excitedd
(but i hate how their eyes look)


----------



## Kildor

tsundere said:


> you watched a whole anime about anime girls drinking tea and being in a band
> i cant even watch k-on and i like that kind of stuff more than you wtF



I watched K-On. The whole thing. Loved it.

Just because an anime has alot of feminine stuff, doesn't mean a boy can't watch it.

Just like a girl watching a totally hardcore and violent anime like Attack on Titan or Black Butler.


----------



## Mariah

I recently watched Mind Game. It was pretty weird.


----------



## Piroshi

Volvagia said:


> have you guys seen the new trailer for sailor moon crystal?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Ft3viBgtQ
> 
> so excitedd
> (but i hate how their eyes look)


Same. I'm super excited but the eyes and eyebrows have been bothering me a lot.


----------



## Kildor

Can anyone recommend me anime like Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu?
Kinda like School/Comedy/ a little bit of Romance/Action

I'm desperate because I have been looking for a new anime and none of what I found made me giggle.

I just finished watching the two seasons of Baka.to Test, and there are no more episodes left. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## radical6

i love akuma no riddle cuz hot anime girls tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> I watched K-On. The whole thing. Loved it.
> 
> Just because an anime has alot of feminine stuff, doesn't mean a boy can't watch it.
> 
> Just like a girl watching a totally hardcore and violent anime like Attack on Titan or Black Butler.


im not implying because hes a boy he cant like it im just saying that cuz he loves gundam and all the other ugly nerdy **** and yeah so it was kind of unexpected


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Kildor said:


> Can anyone recommend me anime like Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu?
> Kinda like School/Comedy/ a little bit of Romance/Action
> 
> I'm desperate because I have been looking for a new anime and none of what I found made me giggle.
> 
> I just finished watching the two seasons of Baka.to Test, and there are no more episodes left. I'm heartbroken.



Maybe full metal panic, but that might be a little extreme XD
its a high school comedy/ romance with giant mecs, military strategy, and a character who's main way of defense is by blowing up anything in a 5 feet radius of him.
But if thats too extreme, they made a spin off show FUMOFFU with just the comedy and romance. The character still blows everything to hell though XD


----------



## Kildor

Mewmewmewm said:


> Maybe full metal panic, but that might be a little extreme XD
> its a high school comedy/ romance with giant mecs, military strategy, and a character who's main way of defense is by blowing up anything in a 5 feet radius of him.
> But if thats too extreme, they made a spin off show FUMOFFU with just the comedy and romance. The character still blows everything to hell though XD



I watched Full Metal Panic and didn't like it because I didn't find it too humorous.
I'm gonna try watching FUMOFFU because I dislike too much action in comedy/romance aha.
Thanks!


----------



## Mahoushoujo

( can we discuss manga here or is it just anime  I usually read manga instead of anime :> )


----------



## Mariah

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ( can we discuss manga here or is it just anime  I usually read manga instead of anime :> )


Then make a manga thread.....


----------



## Kildor

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> ( can we discuss manga here or is it just anime  I usually read manga instead of anime :> )



Anything, basically. Anime is just an animated light novel/manga. So feel free to talk about anything manga related


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Ah, thanks :>
Well then, i just finished a shoujo manga called Heroine Shikkaku
( which means heroine square to me haha -u-")
i didn't really like it that much, the main character made me sad sometimes,
she just kinda bad mouthed/ accused people of things she didn't really know much about...
Yup, anyone want to recommend me shoujo mangas including romance, comedy, drama.... etc. ( but mostly just these genres :> )


----------



## radical6

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Ah, thanks :>
> Well then, i just finished a shoujo manga called Heroine Shikkaku
> ( which means heroine square to me haha -u-")
> i didn't really like it that much, the main character made me sad sometimes,
> she just kinda bad mouthed/ accused people of things she didn't really know much about...
> Yup, anyone want to recommend me shoujo mangas including romance, comedy, drama.... etc. ( but mostly just these genres :> )



heroine shikkaku's ending pissed me off


----------



## Kildor

Mahoushoujo27 said:


> Ah, thanks :>
> Well then, i just finished a shoujo manga called Heroine Shikkaku
> ( which means heroine square to me haha -u-")
> i didn't really like it that much, the main character made me sad sometimes,
> she just kinda bad mouthed/ accused people of things she didn't really know much about...
> Yup, anyone want to recommend me shoujo mangas including romance, comedy, drama.... etc. ( but mostly just these genres :> )



Well Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu or Idiots, Tests, and Summoned Beasts is a good one. 
Best comedy I've ever seen. There are some parts where it gets perverted, but hilarity makes up for it. There's also Romance and action.
I think you'll like it.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Tyvm Kildo

and to tsundere, ugh i know -n-"
but Adachi surprised me you know, she was an innocent girl that turned into a girl who loved sex, i felt so bad when she got beaten at school :<
i also didn't like when Hatori kept telling ( forgot his name, the childhood friend :> ) that she only thinks about ( that basketball guy, sorry dont remember the names xD ) him, but obviously she still thought about him  I really thought it would have a better ending 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah i watched baka to test i think a year ago :> ty for it though


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: heroine shikkaku spoilers



honestly adachi and whatever the other guys name was were too good for rita and hatori. hatori and rita were so annoying and kept going back and forth. idk how anyone puts up with them because from the start they clearly liked each other but decided to drag other people into the mess they created. hatori was right. they really were made for each other, because i dont think anyone else can stand them.

i got sad whenever adachi would get beaten up though. idk how she likes that ): like idc if she has sex with people but dont date guys who punch you :/


----------



## Yui Z

My gosh. I have a bunch of anime stuff which I would collect when I was 8 or something. They've just sat on the shelf for years, including a Sailor Moon music box and some rare items. I've estimated the costings and I could probably get around ?300 for it all (huge profit). 

Selling it all today. ^-^


----------



## BungoTheElf

watching ngnl :-D


----------



## Lady Timpani

Anybody here ever watched Utena? It came out around the same time as Evangelion and is really, really good IMO. If you enjoyed Evangelion or Madoka Magica it's definitely worth a look.


----------



## effluo

Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody here ever watched Utena? It came out around the same time as Evangelion and is really, really good IMO. If you enjoyed Evangelion or Madoka Magica it's definitely worth a look.



I keep meaning to! I forget the moment I start watching something else. Where are you watching it?


----------



## Piroshi

Lady Timpani said:


> Anybody here ever watched Utena? It came out around the same time as Evangelion and is really, really good IMO. If you enjoyed Evangelion or Madoka Magica it's definitely worth a look.



I watched the first few episodes and never got around to watching any more of it. I keep telling myself I need to but I never end up doing it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched it December 2012 and wound up buying the box sets, but I know Nozomi Entertainment on YouTube had the entire series up there for awhile. I'm not sure if they still do, but I'd look there first. I know there are some other websites that have it, but I can't remember off the top of my head. I'll look around.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YouTube has the first two episodes subbed and dubbed, but Hulu has all 39 of them (minus the movie, which isn't really necessary to watch). I'm on my phone though, so I can't tell if they're subbed or dubbed. If it doesn't matter to you, I'd watch them on Hulu, but I will say that I think the dub isn't all that great.


----------



## pokecrysis

have you guys ever heard of indie anime K-on! its really good


----------



## yosugay

watch watamote im pretty sure we can all relate to her character at some point


----------



## radical6

no the only anime anyone should watch is kyousougiga


----------



## yosugay

o yeah and kuragehime

- - - Post Merge - - -

nana too.


----------



## pokecrysis

tsundere said:


> no the only anime anyone should watch is kyousougiga



I'm sorry but you appear to have misspelled steins;gate


----------



## yosugay

i could list a bunch but thats tiring


----------



## radical6

pokecrysis said:


> I'm sorry but you appear to have misspelled steins;gate



steins;gate looks really boring so i never watched it


----------



## yosugay

tsundere said:


> steins;gate looks really boring so i never watched it



agreed lol


----------



## pokecrysis

tsundere said:


> steins;gate looks really boring so i never watched it


it kinda is for the first like 6 episodes but then it gets really awesome and you should watch it

actually read the visual novel it's like 4x better


----------



## yosugay

pokecrysis said:


> it kinda is for the first like 6 episodes but then it gets really awesome and you should watch it
> 
> actually read the visual novel it's like 4x better



i think i'll give it a try i have nothing to do today


----------



## pokecrysis

yosugay said:


> i think i'll give it a try i have nothing to do today


if you're going to watch the anime then please give it at least until the big event happens (you'll know it when you see it) and then judge it because the first few episodes are kinda slice of life and slow and then **** gets real


----------



## yosugay

pokecrysis said:


> if you're going to watch the anime then please give it at least until the big event happens (you'll know it when you see it) and then judge it because the first few episodes are kinda slice of life and slow and then **** gets real



yeah a lot of people said that in the reviews. dont worry i'll give it a chance c:


----------



## radical6

steins;gates is on my to watch list but anime takes me years to watch. if theres a manga ill read it. but unless it has upbeat characters and a happy mood then i probably wont watch it. even though manga i read tend to be more on the serious side so i dunno


----------



## Gnome

I've begun watching Legend of the Galactic Heroes - a space opera that ran from 1988-2000. Totaling 110 episodes in the main series alone (w/ 55+ episodes in a spin-off series), I've got quite a journey ahead. I'm only on episode 20



tsundere said:


> steins;gates is on my to watch list but anime takes me years to watch. if theres a manga ill read it. but unless it has upbeat characters and a happy mood then i probably wont watch it. even though manga i read tend to be more on the serious side so i dunno



S;G isn't exactly known for its cheery mood, so if you like positive, feelgood anime I recommend you avoid the series. Despite that, it is an amazing series with an interesting take on time travel and its consequences.


----------



## pokecrysis

tsundere said:


> steins;gates is on my to watch list but anime takes me years to watch. if theres a manga ill read it. but unless it has upbeat characters and a happy mood then i probably wont watch it. even though manga i read tend to be more on the serious side so i dunno



it's based off of a visual novel there is a manga but its a crappy tie-in thing rather than being the original and/or good



Gnome said:


> S;G isn't exactly known for its cheery mood, so if you like positive, feelgood anime I recommend you avoid the series. Despite that, it is an amazing series with an interesting take on time travel and its consequences.


it has a happy mood and upbeat characters in fairness but the mood changes after the (big event) occurs while the characters remain the same upbeat people (the story deals with time travel so the characters remain the same after a certain point aside from the main protag)

also yeah LOGH is rad and I should probably finish it some day


----------



## radical6

Yeah I wanna watch it because I'm interested in time travel but dark/serious anime bores me sooo bad and I never can finish it. But maybe I'll check it out because it's up there with like Durarara!! on most loved animes


----------



## pokecrysis

durarara!! is a cool show I like it a lot, apparently there's going to be a sequel?

also if someone watches s;g and doesn't like it please fite me ITT


----------



## radical6

pokecrysis said:


> durarara!! is a cool show I like it a lot, apparently there's going to be a sequel?
> 
> also if someone watches s;g and doesn't like it please fite me ITT



Yeah there's gonna be a sequel. I was gonna read the light novels but now I won't have to. Though I'm not sure when it airs


----------



## pokecrysis

tsundere said:


> Yeah there's gonna be a sequel. I was gonna read the light novels but now I won't have to. Though I'm not sure when it airs



yeah the air date hasn't been announced yet but when it is I may have to break my rule of not watching currently airing anime 

I might actually read the light novels because I've never read one before and this seems to be a good place to start


----------



## Geoni

Some of my favs are Serial Experiments Lain, Cowboy Bebop, Ghost in the Shell, Kino's Journey, Psycho Pass, Paranoia Agent, and Evangelion. 

I'm currently rewatching another favorite of mine.


----------



## mayorpeko

My favorites are _Steins;Gate_, _Mawaru Penguindrum_, _Puella Magi Madoka Magica_, _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ and _Monogatari Series: Second Season_ :----) <3 They are all so so sooo good and I can't choose just one favorite ;__;

I'm currently watching only four series and they are _Baby Steps_, _Haikyuu!!_, _Ryuugajou Nanana no Maizoukin_ and _No Game No Life_~
I think this spring season isn't so good but I've really started liking sport anime. I'm also looking forward to summer season c---:


----------



## Warrior

used to be way more into anime but now I'm only watching one piece. don't really keep up with seasonal anime, 

that said I'm sooooosoosososoooo looking forward to the kill la kill ova. like **** if i don't get comfirmation on mako/gamagori i may actually Die


----------



## Thunder

yosugay said:


> watch watamote im pretty sure we can all relate to her character at some point



I've never felt so bad for a fictional character before.


----------



## pokecrysis

mayorpeko said:


> I think this spring season isn't so good but I've really started liking sport anime.


if you haven't already you should check out hajime no ippo and hikaru no go

also watamote is a cool show but I prefer the manga personally


----------



## Geoni

Also I forgot to mention that one of my all-time favorites is Mushi-Shi. So I'm pretty stoked that there's a second season running right now.


----------



## Cou

I just re-watched Death Note. Frick. I don't know who I really love here T-T

The ending always ****s me up. I really loved Light when I first watched it, I liked L but I still strongly preferred Light, but he was a fricking douche omfg. And his justice is just wtf.



Spoiler



At first I didn't like Near, I hated the fact that he got to take down Light even though he only came in like 10 episodes before the ending how the hell does that even happen. Also because I loved Light that everyone that went against him were my hated characters. And the ending, I almost gave up anime (besides One Piece).. But I was like 12 back then so I didn't really know how characters worked. And it was the first time my favorite main character died -- I rarely like main characters -- so it was just a wreck for me. Re-watching it though, I think I've come to like L the same as Light, Light probably went a few ranks down because he just became so pathetic towards the end, I also started to like Near, I finally accepted him as L's successor or whatever despite being such a little kid, and Mello, I still don't know how to feel about this dude ugh. I like him but idk, his character was kinda blurry. My favorite character the most right now is Ryuk, LOL. And Misa, I always thought she was cute and was an amazing character but now I just saw her as like an extra, a com, but she's still great. I just realized how this is so evil and selfish and dark and everything, I never noticed before since I was really young when I first watched it but WoW. I also liked Rey Penber a lot, did he really deserve to die wtf, at least not like that ~A~ Light you idiot. And uhhh, oh yeah watari was also super cool. I don't know, I ended up liking everyone omg. Last time I remember crying from Light's death, but this time I only cried for his dad's... That was the saddest, and he died knowing lies until the end...


----------



## ShinySandwich

Recommend me an anime, i haver never seen one (except Goku, duh)


----------



## Capella

ShinySandwich said:


> Recommend me an anime, i haver never seen one (except Goku, duh)



Watch death note


----------



## Geoni

ShinySandwich said:


> Recommend me an anime, i haver never seen one (except Goku, duh)



I always recommend Cowboy Bebop for people who haven't watched much anime. It's like...a classic and it's episodic so you can just pick it up at any episode.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Ok, are those on netflix? xD


----------



## Capella

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, are those on netflix? xD



it's on youtube


----------



## Cou

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, are those on netflix? xD



death note is on netflix ( i was surprised!!)

cowboy bebop isn't (i don't think so?) but it's worth watching online. It's really good.

Good anime from netflix I can list are: Attack on Titan (so sorry for recommending this), Ao no Exorcist, Samurai Champloo, Fate/Zero, Ookami-san (it's a long title I forgot the whole thing), Sword Art Online is pretty good despite all the hate it's getting, Kill la Kill, Kaze no Stigma (Romance) and um, that's all I can think of right now x_x


----------



## ShinySandwich

Ok, last question, should i watch them in Eng or Jap? And can you recommend me some more, so i have more options xD


----------



## Cou

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, last question, should i watch them in Eng or Jap? And can you recommend me some more, so i have more options xD


I posted a lot above your post  Uhm, I recommend the Japanese dub/Eng sub.


----------



## Mariah

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, last question, should i watch them in Eng or Jap? And can you recommend me some more, so i have more options xD



Never watch English dubs.


----------



## Capella

Mariah said:


> Never watch English dubs.



Exactly


----------



## Thunder

I'd say Bebop and Champloo have pretty good dubs.


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> I'd say Bebop and Champloo have pretty good dubs.



Did you watch SC dub? -A-


----------



## Thunder

Cou said:


> Did you watch SC dub? -A-



Hell yeah it had steve blum.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Aaah dream thread xD I LOVE anime. My life is about animal crossing and anime tbh. My favorite is Attack on Titan I have so much stuff and I've seen it over and over and over @_@ I also like Mirai Nikki o: It's action, but then it's a love story.. with a serious yandere  Kill la Kill is also so good, not what I was expecting  but I loved it c:


----------



## L. Lawliet

I like attack on titan, sao, death note, and watamote. I reccomend them all! Watamote doesn't have action, but the character development and score are phenomenal.


----------



## Smith

uhhh im watching nagi and kwms they are pretty ok


----------



## LinDUNguin

Re-watching Working!! for probably the 3rd time? I don't watch a lot of anime because I create backlists and then I never get around to them. It's easier for me to just rewatch stuff I already know I like.


----------



## Hot

Black Bullet, Kokoro Connect, No Game No Life, and Hitsugi no Chaika are high on my list currently. I'm pretty much over with Mekakucity Actors.


----------



## Amyy

is black bullet any good?

i got told the pacing is a bit weird and that i shouldnt start it up


----------



## MayorSaki

My fave is DOG DAYS~ I loove it, especially the second season. It's just so sad that no one ever even knows it though. My other fave is KILL la KILL. It's totally perf and Nonon is my bae omg.


----------



## Titi

So, I've started watching Space Dandy. Pretty good so far, trying to be open minded about it and not seeing it as a Bebop rip off, hahaha. Anyone else watches it?


----------



## Swiftstream

omfg.

Watching the BEST anime I've watched in a long time

No Game no life is sooo good


----------



## Geoni

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, last question, should i watch them in Eng or Jap? And can you recommend me some more, so i have more options xD



Oh watch Cowboy Bebop in English dubs. It's known as one of the best dubs ever done.


----------



## L. Lawliet

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, last question, should i watch them in Eng or Jap? And can you recommend me some more, so i have more options xD



JAPANESE! dubs ruin animes. i like subs 10x better than dubs because the words used build characters better


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

LUCKY STAR 
KONATACHAN

KONACHAN 


KONATA


----------



## Isabella

I'm watching nagi no asukara, it's a pretty good anime. it reminds me of anohana for some reason lol. i love the whole living underwater thing


----------



## Mariah

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> LUCKY STAR
> KONATACHAN
> 
> KONACHAN
> 
> 
> KONATA



That show is awful.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

Sailor outfit! I wear it everyday! So I look super cute like those girls in anime!! I wantcha I gotcha I'll take you where you want to go! I say I say COme dance with me darling darling PWEAAAASEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!1 :3 :3 

You don't got a clue when I say to you  "ai****eru" Don't you know that it means "I love you"?
You're too confused to let any tenderness through! But c'mon enough allready! SO what if you think I'm a little crazy for being a fan of certain foreign cartoons? Baby catch up, you're being too slow 'cause anime's here to stay. 

GO ON! Take a chance and you'll soon see why! WE LOVE it so much, it's a sensation! HAI! We're all here, let's go for a ride! 
Stop, drop, and roll! This beat is too hot but you cant stop, you can't stop, you can't stop now! Suddenly, you'll open up your eyes and realize there's so much more this anime phenomenon you can't ignoreeee!

Heroes and adventures of every kind waiting to amaze you! Let go, fall in, set your imagination free! Hang on tight, cause we're kicking it up a noth! NYA~ You want me, Come get me, Oh DARLING DARLING PWEAAAAAAAAAAAASEEEEEE! :3 :3 :3

Nothings as true as a hero who knows what to do in the face of evil and darkness! Nothing's as sweet as a villian whos met with his defeat! So what are you waiting for? For crying out loud, is it so hard to get? You haven't even seen the very best part yet! Places to go, people to see! Get your freak on, c'mon, follow me! HOLD ON! Life is tough, when you've had enough! LOOK UP! Brand new day, chase the blues away! OI! You need passion to feel alive! When you feel sad and everything's wrong I know how to find what you're looking for! 


       Have you ever wondered what its like to go on an amazing journey!? Then anime is everything you'll ever need! To feel the thrill of battle or the heartbeat of courage, it captivates me! I'll always have a reason to smile, can't you see??!??!?!? Almost over, so come on, let's make it count, KYU~ You want it (yeah), come get it (yeah), It's sugar sugar sweeet!!!!!!!!!

  Come on! Burn it up, let's get OOO OOO AH! HI-YAH CHOP CHOP KICK! LOOK OUT! HOO HOO HO!  HAI! Education! Love is ABC!
Life is so good when you know what you want so get up and walk out that open door!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

          Suddenly you'll open up your eyes and realize there's so much more to, this anime phenomenon you can't ignorreeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! Heroes and adventured of every kind waiting to amaze you! LEt go, fall in, set your imagination free!!! Have you ever wondered what it's like to go on an amazing journey?? Then anime is everything you'll ever need!!!!!!! Sailor outfit, I wear it everyday! sO! I look super cute like those girls in anime. I wantcha I gotcha I'll take you where you wanna go! I SAY, I SAY COME DANCE WITH ME DARLING DARLING PWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAASEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Cou

Titi said:


> So, I've started watching Space Dandy. Pretty good so far, trying to be open minded about it and not seeing it as a Bebop rip off, hahaha. Anyone else watches it?



Space Dandy is beasssst!!!!! I didn't think it was a Bebop rip off but I did see them the same.


----------



## poliwag0

I started watching anime a few days ago and watched 22 episodes in a row (7 hours)! 
What are some good animes?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

lucky star bby


----------



## Mariah

poliwag0 said:


> I started watching anime a few days ago and watched 22 episodes in a row (7 hours)!
> What are some good animes?



22 episodes of what?


----------



## poliwag0

Mariah said:


> 22 episodes of what?



Fairy Tail but I didn't like it that much.
Yeah I don't know why I watched it for 7 hours either.


----------



## Mariah

poliwag0 said:


> Fairy Tail but I didn't like it that much.
> Yeah I don't know why I watched it for 7 hours either.


That show looks awful. 
What types of anime are you looking for?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

LUCKY STAR ITS THE BEST ANIME IN THE FRICKIN WORLD WATCH IT KONATA EATS CROSSANTS OR WHATEVER THY'RE CALLED AND SHE DOESNT KNOW HOW TO EAT IT


----------



## Isabella

LOL I personally think lucky star is a waste of an anime to watch, there's literally no plotline at all and it fails to be a 'comedy' anime imo, but to each their own.


----------



## Mariah

Isabella said:


> LOL I personally think lucky star is a waste of an anime to watch, there's literally no plotline at all and it fails to be a 'comedy' anime imo, but to each their own.



Exactly.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

TIMOTEI TIMOTEI TIMOTEI LOL


----------



## Skeol

Mmm~ I don't watch much , but my favorites gotta be Blue Exorcist, Soul Eater and One Piece. c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef-qGiTNsGQ


----------



## Cou

Skeol said:


> Mmm~ I don't watch much , but my favorites gotta be Blue Exorcist, Soul Eater and One Piece. c:



we're gonna be friends 

Are you caught up with One Piece?
Blue Exorcist was good, and Soul Eater I still have to finish OTL ///I stopped a long time ago like episode 26 or something.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Skeol said:


> Mmm~ I don't watch much , but my favorites gotta be Blue Exorcist, Soul Eater and One Piece. c:



same ( except one piece, never watched it )


----------



## poliwag0

Mariah said:


> That show looks awful.
> What types of anime are you looking for?



Yeah it kind of is.
idk really. Anything that isn't really boring/dumb I guess?


----------



## Mariah

poliwag0 said:


> Yeah it kind of is.
> idk really. Anything that isn't really boring/dumb I guess?



Well, I really liked Eden of the East. Ano Hana was good too. If you're looking for a short film, Garden of Words was pretty nice.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Does anybody have any comedies to suggest? I've heard Nichijou and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei are good but wanted to see what you guys think.


----------



## Zanessa

Lady Timpani said:


> Does anybody have any comedies to suggest? I've heard Nichijou and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei are good but wanted to see what you guys think.



The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya is a nice one! 
K-On! is pretty funny, too.


----------



## Piroshi

Lady Timpani said:


> Does anybody have any comedies to suggest? I've heard Nichijou and Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei are good but wanted to see what you guys think.



Those are both pretty good. I haven't seen much of Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei but I've read the manga and liked it. It took me a few episodes to get into Nichijou, but once I did I really enjoyed it.

Have you seen Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou? It's like Nichijou but with guys. I thought it was funnier than Nichijou, but the art isn't quite as good so they balanced out in the end. I also like Cromartie High School, Arakawa Under the Bridge, and Jinrui wa Suitai Shimash ita (that's one word but the filter wouldn't let me type it), so you could try those if you haven't seen them.


----------



## Mariah

Just watched Tekkon Kinkreet. It was fantastic!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

What was it about??????????????????????????? Gets popcorn out of microwave and eats in slow motion.


----------



## Mariah

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> What was it about??????????????????????????? Gets popcorn out of microwave and eats in slow motion.



You could read the summary if you're that interested.


----------



## Titi

Mariah said:


> Just watched Tekkon Kinkreet. It was fantastic!



I love that movie so much.
Have you seen  Paprika?


----------



## Mariah

Titi said:


> I love that movie so much.
> Have you seen  Paprika?



Yes! It's great!


----------



## Titi

Mariah said:


> Yes! It's great!



Which one did you prefer? If it's even fair to pick one hahaha. I think I'll go with Tekkon, Kuro & Shiro have more character depth and I also love Nezumi.


----------



## Smith

finished nagi the ending was kinda ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


caught up on one piece manga and its amazing


----------



## Mariah

Titi said:


> Which one did you prefer? If it's even fair to pick one hahaha. I think I'll go with Tekkon, Kuro & Shiro have more character depth and I also love Nezumi.



Yeah, I'm going to have to go with Tekkon as well.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

bogmires avatar is my life

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?2475-Bogmire


----------



## Celes

Does anyone has any good anime to recommend? I'm not looking for anything specific really. c:
But I've started Gurren Lagann, which I heard was good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Piroshi said:


> Those are both pretty good. I haven't seen much of Sayonara Zetsubou-Sensei but I've read the manga and liked it. It took me a few episodes to get into Nichijou, but once I did I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Have you seen Danshi Koukousei no Nichijou? It's like Nichijou but with guys. I thought it was funnier than Nichijou, but the art isn't quite as good so they balanced out in the end. I also like Cromartie High School, Arakawa Under the Bridge, and Jinrui wa Suitai Shimash ita (that's one word but the filter wouldn't let me type it), so you could try those if you haven't seen them.



Hmm, I haven't seen any of those. I'll definitely check out Nochijou, though, and if I have time, I'll look into Danshi Koukousei. 

Also, I creeped on your profile and saw that you liked the Rose of Versailles. I really liked it too, but I only read the manga. o: Have you ever watched/read Oniisama e? I've heard good things about it, but I haven't really gotten around to reading it, since my computer was dead for the better part of a year lol.


----------



## Piroshi

Lady Timpani said:


> Hmm, I haven't seen any of those. I'll definitely check out Nochijou, though, and if I have time, I'll look into Danshi Koukousei.
> 
> Also, I creeped on your profile and saw that you liked the Rose of Versailles. I really liked it too, but I only read the manga. o: Have you ever watched/read Oniisama e? I've heard good things about it, but I haven't really gotten around to reading it, since my computer was dead for the better part of a year lol.



I still need to read the manga. I keep meaning too but I always get distracted by other things. I almost bought the Japanese manga anyway though since Amazon has the series in a really pretty box. I haven't read or watched Oniisama e either, but it's another one I've been meaning to get around to. I might actually go start it now, because I know if I don't it'll probably get put off for... well, there are things I've been meaning to start for years so who knows when I'd get around to it.


----------



## radical6

#tw blood
akame ga kill pv..... ehhh it looks ok. i dont like their faces tho idk. w/e i just want to see my babes kick ass, tatsumi is ugly and boring. i dont care about you. pls show akame and mein, thanks


----------



## cannedcommunism

I'm watching Death Note! It's amazing so far, I'm on episode 13.


----------



## Souji

I'm addicted to sports anime, help...... Especially Haikyuu!! and Yowapeda /_\ And Free! lmao even tho I already watched it last year, can't wait for the next season tho.

Any other good ones? I've also checked Kuroko no Basket, Ace of the Diamond and Inazuma Eleven, just to name a few.


----------



## Swiftstream

I watched the first episode of Lucky Star....

And I facepalmed so hard...

Can somebody explain to me this anime? It literally was so boring and droning-on-like that I almost want to close my computer.

I really don't get it 

I'm not trying to offend anybody, but its just my personal opinion :3

I LOVE fairy tail though, <3

It has an actual plot, and its pretty well drawn


----------



## Piroshi

Aoba said:


> I'm addicted to sports anime, help...... Especially Haikyuu!! and Yowapeda /_\ And Free! lmao even tho I already watched it last year, can't wait for the next season tho.
> 
> Any other good ones? I've also checked Kuroko no Basket, Ace of the Diamond and Inazuma Eleven, just to name a few.



Have you seen Oofuri? It's one of my favorite sports anime along with Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Celes

Swiftstream said:


> I watched the first episode of Lucky Star....
> 
> And I facepalmed so hard...
> 
> Can somebody explain to me this anime? It literally was so boring and droning-on-like that I almost want to close my computer.
> 
> I really don't get it
> 
> I'm not trying to offend anybody, but its just my personal opinion :3
> 
> I LOVE fairy tail though, <3
> 
> It has an actual plot, and its pretty well drawn


I watched Lucky Star a while back. :3
The anime as a whole is okay, pretty much. But it does start to pick up later. The first episode is awful though. Dx

I like Fairy Tail too! It's not the best anime, but its soooo enjoyable to watch. x3
It has handled itself pretty good for being like almost 200 episodes long. xD


----------



## Souji

Piroshi said:


> Have you seen Oofuri? It's one of my favorite sports anime along with Hajime no Ippo.



Oofuri is on my list! And I'll be adding Hajime no Ippo on it as well, looks great.


----------



## BellGreen

EpicRainbow said:


> I watched Lucky Star a while back. :3
> The anime as a whole is okay, pretty much. But it does start to pick up later. The first episode is awful though. Dx
> 
> I like Fairy Tail too! It's not the best anime, but its soooo enjoyable to watch. x3
> It has handled itself pretty good for being like almost 200 episodes long. xD


The first few episodes had a director who was replaced later on, so that may be the reason. I watch it when I'm bored and have nothing else to watch =P
Is anyone else here watching Love Live? It doesn't seem like anyone brought it up. It's like K-On, but with a story xD


----------



## Lady Timpani

I've heard good things about Love Live, but I haven't really looked into it much. Is it worth watching?


----------



## BellGreen

Lady Timpani said:


> I've heard good things about Love Live, but I haven't really looked into it much. Is it worth watching?



I think it's worth watching than any other anime out there right now. Its second season is still airing but it's almost done. It has really nice songs too.
I'd recommend it to fans of K-On or people needing a light-hearted anime with a good story and characters; there isn't too much fanservice that could drive anyone away.


----------



## Farobi

Any good new comedy animes out there?


----------



## radical6

Farobi said:


> Any good new comedy animes out there?



has there ever been a good comedy anime


----------



## woodlandmermaid

I just watched Haganai and am now watching the second season, Haganai NEXT! =3


----------



## Keitara

One Piece, since weeks haha 
I wonder when I'll finish these 600+ episodes, haa~ After finishing I'll be depressed for an eternity again ..
But whatever, I love OP


----------



## Lady Timpani

Keitara said:


> One Piece, since weeks haha
> I wonder when I'll finish these 600+ episodes, haa~ After finishing I'll be depressed for an eternity again ..
> But whatever, I love OP



Which arc are you on?


----------



## Keitara

Lady Timpani said:


> Which arc are you on?



Just finished Post Enies Lobby, now I'm on the filler arc "lovely land". Can't wait for Thriller Bark


----------



## Lady Timpani

Keitara said:


> Just finished Post Enies Lobby, now I'm on the filler arc "lovely land". Can't wait for Thriller Bark



OMG Enies Lobby is probably my all-time fave wow. It was so great. 

You're not too far behind me. O: I'm on the Fishman Island arc right now (that might not make any sense to you depending on how much you've been spoiled haha). Thriller Bark is a pretty cool arc. It's kind of like a breather between Enies and the next couple of arcs where everything goes crazy.


----------



## Cou

3.. more days.. before.. tokyo.. ghoul...

I just rewatched Hyotei vs Seigaku Prince of Tennis and I think I wanna re-watch the entire series. Hahahaha, i remember watching it at least like once every 3 months ohman.

Or I kinda wanna watch Slam Dunk too? I'm in a mood for some ol' sports anime.

But I haven't really been watching any anime besides arcs by arcs (also just rewatched marineford arc // more like half of it). I just end up reading the manga instead.

Edit:

actually i think it's about time i pick up gundam.


----------



## Keitara

Lady Timpani said:


> OMG Enies Lobby is probably my all-time fave wow. It was so great.
> 
> You're not too far behind me. O: I'm on the Fishman Island arc right now (that might not make any sense to you depending on how much you've been spoiled haha). Thriller Bark is a pretty cool arc. It's kind of like a breather between Enies and the next couple of arcs where everything goes crazy.



Ohh haha I'm getting excited again hehehe ^///^
Enies Lobby was really a good arc, the best so far. I also liked the end of Alabasta arc and the Loguetown arc, but Enies Lobby was in a higher league  There was a lot of character development in it and I liked the "declaring war on the World Government" part. I'm also amazed that the fights are a bit funny and a bit serious, it's a good mix imo. I think Enies Lobby was the beginning of the more serious OP.
 Post Enies Lobby was also great, I've always wanted to know what's going on with Shanks and Ace, there was also more information about Luffy's family. That Luffy... the son of the most wanted man of the world XD And he doesn't even know him ahahahah That's my darling


----------



## Joe_alker

Not a huge anime fan, tend to watch Studio Ghibli films mostly. Obviously, My Neighbour Totoro is just amazing.


----------



## Naiad

I just found this on my dash.






I need to watch this omfg


----------



## Lady Timpani

Ghost Stories is great omg watch it.


----------



## betty

I really love the animes I have watched/watching. My first anime ever was Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, and I have watched all of it a total of 3 times. I re-watch everything when a new season comes out. Another one of my favorites in Ouran High School Host Club, I re-watch my favorite episodes every now and then because they are amazing and funny ^-^ Ghost Hunt is good too, so is Clannad! I started watching Eden of The East but I don't like it all that much.


----------



## Naiad

Lady Timpani said:


> Ghost Stories is great omg watch it.



New summer goal. I've never seen anything so weird in my entire life.

Edit:

"Monsters only get evil people like Republicans, and we're not old enough to vote."
----
"You're such brave, strong, handsome men. HaveyouacceptedJesusasyourpersonalsavior?"
"No, I'm Jewish!"
----
"We can't leave Kaya though!"
"IDon'tCareAboutYourCatHe'sProbablyDead."
----
".....Kaya....?"
"Fear not, the Lord God is with me."
----
"What did we miss?"
"H-he needs some head."
----
"What is that?"
"...A really ugly ghost?"
"Obviously a demon straight from the pits of hell."


----------



## Cou

... is anyone watching tokyo ghoul this season?


----------



## cismouse

who else has watched princess nine? :> only good sports anime with girls in it i could find. wasn't yuri enough, though.


----------



## Amyy

Cou said:


> ... is anyone watching tokyo ghoul this season?



i am c:


----------



## Zeiro

i'm watching shirokuma cafe right now and it's the cutest thing ever

anyone have any good recommendations for me?


----------



## Uniju

cismouse said:


> who else has watched princess nine? :> only good sports anime with girls in it i could find. wasn't yuri enough, though.



I highly recommend Taishou Yakyuu Musume. Similar premise to Princess Nine but in a historical setting, and I have to say I thought it was executed a fair bit better. I have to say though that I'm also a bit dissatisfied by the amount of _good_ girl-centric sports anime(I'd particularly love to see a girls Lacrosse anime pop up some day), though there are also some good sports-esque shows that focus on fictional sports, like Angelic Layer or Girls und Panzer.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi

Cou said:


> ... is anyone watching tokyo ghoul this season?





sorrynotsorry said:


> i am c:



Same Here cx


~Chik


----------



## cannedcommunism

My mom banned me from anime after she thought I was a weaboo. That's why I stayed up late last night watching Soul Eater when everybody was asleep.


----------



## Keitara

FoxWolf64 said:


> My mom banned me from anime after she thought I was a weaboo. That's why I stayed up late last night watching Soul Eater when everybody was asleep.



That's why I don't tell my parents I watch anime in the Internet, they only know I read manga. 
They're wondering what I do all day in the Internet though  But they will never find out.


----------



## Farobi

FoxWolf64 said:


> My mom banned me from anime after she thought I was a weaboo. That's why I stayed up late last night watching Soul Eater when everybody was asleep.


Your mom knows what a weeaboo is?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Farobi said:


> Your mom knows what a weeaboo is?



Maybe mom's a weeaboo herself.


----------



## Edzers

(Watches Episode 8-10 Of Black Bullet) WTF... Episode 10.... (Leaks man Tear) stupid discrimination. Enju, Rentaro, Kill them all. ( not referring to gastrea)


----------



## cismouse

@uniju i'll check that out, thanks!


----------



## toastia

I love One Piece.
I just finished the Arlong Park Arc, now I'm off to Alabasta and Luffy's crew has just landed


----------



## Keitara

Prin said:


> I love One Piece.
> I just finished the Arlong Park Arc, now I'm off to Alabasta and Luffy's crew has just landed



I LOVE YOU
sorry if I'm annoying
AND ONE PIECE AS WELL
I'm at episode 331 right now!
The end of Alabasta arc will be EPIC


----------



## Edenbreath

i'm currently in the process of watching Shugo Chara (second season) and just finished the first season of Free!. i'm trying to find online episodes of Elfen Lied and Blood+ though >u>


----------



## Cou

Tsk, I seriously wanna join people that talks about One Piece but I always end up with long messages and I feel like I hog the anime thread when I talk about it >3> but yes yes yes AHHH one piece is best, favorite anime and manga of all time. Everything is perfect for me and I love the characters and I pretty much kinda dedicated my life to it..



sorrynotsorry said:


> i am c:





Chikyu Tenshi said:


> Same Here cx
> 
> 
> ~Chik


 Omg I've been wanting to talk about Tokyo Ghoul for a while now AHHH it was a great first episode right?! Do you guys read the manga? Man I love the way they did the anime. I love everything. And the opening was so great too, it's been on my repeat for the whole day since yesterday ToT Nishio is great ugh and Hide is super cute and Kaneki, man I just pitied him so much... He just wanted to go on a date :/ that sucks.



@edenbreath
Oh! How do you like Free? Are you planning to watch second season?

///

Anyone watching free season 2 too? Ugh I'm watching so much this summer, I haven't been this excited about any seasons because they only show like two or three good anime every seasons but this season, there's so many god stuff!!!


----------



## Amyy

i felt so bad for him :c and no i havent read the manga but im excited for the next few episodess c:

and sword art online II soon c: very soon


----------



## Emily

proper hyped for sword art online my god <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Currently re-watching my favorite gore/mystery--Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni, I also want to watch again Wedding Peach which is a classic shoujo for me xD and of course working my way through Sailor Moon and Ranma 1/2<<this was my first ever anime that really got me started so I shall always love it<3

I also found myself a new twist on horror/gore/mystery>>Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge there are these tools for killing and each user slowly goes insane and becomes one with the tool said owner/user possesses, and it basically circles around this guy with scissors xD and he has to protect this girl with uber long hair--really unique anime<3


----------



## toastia

Keitara said:


> I LOVE YOU
> sorry if I'm annoying
> AND ONE PIECE AS WELL
> I'm at episode 331 right now!
> The end of Alabasta arc will be EPIC


I just died xD
I like Roronoa  Zoro the best though, also im eager to find out what happens to Krookodile(intended) over here.
Nami gets on my nerves so badly -_- anime world problems -money grabbers edition.


----------



## toastia

I feel like thd only person watching Toriko.


----------



## Keitara

Prin said:


> I just died xD
> I like Roronoa  Zoro the best though, also im eager to find out what happens to Krookodile(intended) over here.
> Nami gets on my nerves so badly -_- anime world problems -money grabbers edition.



No, don't die D:
Haha there are two people here already who like Zoro most  (You and Cou)
 My favorite is Luffy (who would have thought that). He's my lil DARLING 
But Zoro is second! He's so cool but still hilarious 
The sand croc? Well, you'll see... he's dirty so he had to take a shower. *hint hint*
You don't like Nami? Yeah she isn't really strong in the Alabasta Arc but she will improve. 
I didn't like Sanji first because all his NAMI-SWAN~~ and cooking stuff got on my nerves but I got used to it and now I like him


----------



## toastia

Im guessinb the rain comes anc washes his sandy behind 
By the way, whats your Deln Den Mushi number? Id call you sometimes asking you how Alabasta is 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Screw tablets.


----------



## Keitara

Prin said:


> Im guessinb the rain comes anc washes his sandy behind
> By the way, whats your Deln Den Mushi number? Id call you sometimes asking you how Alabasta is
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Screw tablets.



Mhh not really... Luffy's going to become fat... Ahh no, I will stop with the hints xD WATCH IT~
Uhmm, do Den Den Mushi's have a number? xD I've never seen anyone to type a number in a Den Den Mushi in the anime ^^' Or I am blind  Oh and if you like Usopp, you can look forward to my ringtone  It's a really nice song


----------



## toastia

Yup, I think ive seen it before. The number,  I mean. Like Mr. 3's.


----------



## Mahoushoujo

This a manga, but, i just finished tonari no atashi, and, i just feel mad and feel like it shouldnt be finished, she should of been with her childhood love, they both loved eachother, but nah, she decided to love the other guy, which i do like, but ive been wanting her to date her childhood friend more, i feel empty. They even confessed that they loved eachother ( for her, multiple times.) i am really upset tbh


----------



## Swiftstream

ERMIGAWD

still the world is beautiful is AMAZING <3

I'm also obsessing over black bullet


----------



## Keitara

Swiftstream said:


> ERMIGAWD
> 
> still the world is beautiful is AMAZING <3
> 
> I'm also obsessing over black bullet



I'm reading the manga, it's quite good! 
 Lil Livius reminds me of Ciel Phantomhive somehow


----------



## Amyy

first episode of sword art online II was slow...


----------



## mannieblaze23

Just finished Space Dandy season 2 premier episode.. had soooo many anime reference in there.  Tons of fun!


----------



## Balverine

I'm kinda watching everything now. I'm watching the English version of snk, Blue exorcist and I think it's about time to watch FMA again =3=
I was intending on watching Soul Eater NOT! but tbh, I'm not interested in the art or animation style at all unu


----------



## unravel

Sword Art Online II


----------



## Brad

I don't really like anime, at all. But, I just watched Akira for the first time.

Man. That was good.


----------



## WonderK

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Sword Art Online II



Is there seriously a second season?

EDIT: Didn't know a second season just started. Much obliged for letting me know.


----------



## Mylin

Currently watching: Free! Eternal Summer, Sailor Moon Crystal, Aldnoah.Zero, and Eureka Seven.


----------



## itsbea

Just finished watching Black Butler Season-ll

really sad... because i'm SO in LUV with kuro****suji/black butler... that i didn't know there was even a season ll till i saw it on netflix... ughhh!!! on the bright side.. no delay and waiting 1 week per episode!! WOOO... i had one of those "*squee*'' moments the entire time watching it.

I will* be waiting to watch the Live Action Movie for: Black Butler.. and for anyone else who watches anime live actions like:

Hana Kimi.. Beck.. Drop.. Mei-chan no ****suj.. You are all probably die-hard truly-madly-deeply in love with the one and only:

Hiro Mizushima.. *insert drool*insert squee*insert fan-girl* (the only guy i've ever fan-girl'd over) gaga-for

and they could not have piicked a better actor to take on the role of sebastian michaelis... woo*


----------



## Keitara

itsbea said:


> Just finished watching Black Butler Season-ll
> 
> really sad... because i'm SO in LUV with kuro****suji/black butler... that i didn't know there was even a season ll till i saw it on netflix... ughhh!!! on the bright side.. no delay and waiting 1 week per episode!! WOOO... i had one of those "*squee*'' moments the entire time watching it.
> 
> I will* be waiting to watch the Live Action Movie for: Black Butler.. and for anyone else who watches anime live actions like:
> 
> Hana Kimi.. Beck.. Drop.. Mei-chan no ****suj.. You are all probably die-hard truly-madly-deeply in love with the one and only:
> 
> Hiro Mizushima.. *insert drool*insert squee*insert fan-girl* (the only guy i've ever fan-girl'd over) gaga-for
> 
> and they could not have piicked a better actor to take on the role of sebastian michaelis... woo*



The censor.. xD
Do you know that there will be a third season? 
I like Kuroshi-tsuji (to prevent censor) too but I didn't understand the end of season 1 and season 2 was mostly fanservice but it was still nice. The manga is better though. Ciel and Alois were super cute, Grell and the Undertaker are hilarious xD


----------



## Oriana

Keitara said:


> The censor.. xD
> Do you know that there will be a third season?
> I like Kuroshi-tsuji (to prevent censor) too but I didn't understand the end of season 1 and season 2 was mostly fanservice but it was still nice. The manga is better though. Ciel and Alois were super cute, Grell and the Undertaker are hilarious xD



The manga is way better, from what I've heard. I haven't had the pleasure of reading it but I'd like to. Season 3 should be fun. 
Btw, Grell is my everything. *-*


----------



## Keitara

Oriana said:


> The manga is way better, from what I've heard. I haven't had the pleasure of reading it but I'd like to. Season 3 should be fun.
> Btw, Grell is my everything. *-*



I've got only the first 3 volumes of the manga but I lurked into the newer chapters on mangareader.net and it looks really nice, it seems like it has a different story than in the anime and I think that's really good, since I didn't like the weird angel stuff in the first season. Season 2 was definitely strange but fun to watch.
 I hope Season 3 shows how Ciel and Sebastian live together as demons, that would be so interesting to see  [yaoi shipper here] 
Yes, but sadly Grell wouldn't be interested in you, since you're a girl [at least I think so] and he likes men, tasty men like Sebastian


----------



## Swablu

Anyone else watched the first episode of Tokyo ghoul? ouo


----------



## Oriana

Keitara said:


> I've got only the first 3 volumes of the manga but I lurked into the newer chapters on mangareader.net and it looks really nice, it seems like it has a different story than in the anime and I think that's really good, since I didn't like the weird angel stuff in the first season. Season 2 was definitely strange but fun to watch.
> I hope Season 3 shows how Ciel and Sebastian live together as demons, that would be so interesting to see  [yaoi shipper here]
> Yes, but sadly Grell wouldn't be interested in you, since you're a girl [at least I think so] and he likes men, tasty men like Sebastian



That does sound like an interesting third season. Can't wait!
Yeah, I know that Grell would never be interested in me, but can't I just admire his beauty from afar? *u*


----------



## Keitara

Oriana said:


> That does sound like an interesting third season. Can't wait!
> Yeah, I know that Grell would never be interested in me, but can't I just admire his beauty from afar? *u*




Well, I don't know if this will really happen in the third season, but at least I hope so! I heard that'll be something with a circus... nah, we will see! 
Haha yes of course you can   Admiring from far away is sometimes better than being near... [says the stalker]


----------



## itsbea

Keitara said:


> The censor.. xD
> Do you know that there will be a third season?
> I like Kuroshi-tsuji (to prevent censor) too but I didn't understand the end of season 1 and season 2 was mostly fanservice but it was still nice. The manga is better though. Ciel and Alois were super cute, Grell and the Undertaker are hilarious xD



omg omg omg omg omg!!! a 3rd season!?? i had no idea; how!? now i'm gonna go off googling it >_<!! i hope it won't be too long till it's out!! thanks so much for the fyi !


----------



## Miya902

I'm currently Watching Pokemon and Sailor Moon Crystal, both in Japanese with english subtitles. =3


----------



## Cou

Hanaberas said:


> Anyone else watched the first episode of Tokyo ghoul? ouo



First ep of tg was b a d a s s

I just felt so bad for kaneki especially at the part when hide (his bestfriend) was trying to contact him and stuff and how he couldn't eat anymore and how he just didn't wanna accept the fact that he also became it. Towards the end was heartbreaking, can't wait for the next episode.

I fell in love with Nishio (the dude with the glasses/peach/orange hair?) at first sight, oh man.



Spoiler: manga related... Kinda



The anime adaptation was really awesome, I love the way they told the story, it's so close to the manga, but I kinda wish they didn't take off the part where he said how he's not a protagonist type and if one were to write a story where he is the main lead, it would be a tragedy, because that was totally his character. But I love how he met touka through the eating ground instead of the way he met her in the manga (I kinda don't remember exactly but they first met some other way in the manga).



And AHHH welcome back to Space Dandy :')

Can't wait for Zankyou no Terror


----------



## Aradai

People are begging me to watch Fairy Tail but ill have to see. Get ready for the binge.


----------



## debinoresu

is manga allowed here??? bc I just read fuan no tane and, holy shi t, 

the ****ing faces were the main scary thing about that whole thing

hoooooly ****


----------



## Byebi

I watched like 3 episodes of yowapeda today??? I've been iffy about watching sports animes but I kept seeing this guy -> http://img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire1/37b362e403d240457417ce9c6c14f6801386653133_large.png on my dash and he's caught my interest?

It's not bad so far. Looking forward to the next 30ish episodes uvu
Also is HXH worth watching because a friend has been urging me to watch it with her for the longest time ever but the unphotogenic characters is a really big turn off for me.


----------



## Cou

BibiBurger said:


> Also is HXH worth watching because a friend has been urging me to watch it with her for the longest time ever but the unphotogenic characters is a really big turn off for me.



Unphotogenic Characters? Hmm, I find all of them attractive somewhat, uhm, well cute at least (or maybe I'm so used to them and everytime I see them they're just automatically cute to me)-- if you watch 2011 version that is. Sometimes I have to occasionally remind myself that Killua is only 12-14 years old omg 

Anyway, HxH is really great if you're into shounen/adventure. The beginning wasn't that much but as I got to at least ep 10-15 or the literal beginning of the Hunter Exam, I got hooked! I'd say it's my third favorite shounen of all time. Anyway, I hope you give it a try and end up liking it  I put it off on hold for a while because I wasn't used to the art style and thought the characters were kids, and thought the anime was for kids, but nOPE.


----------



## Aizu

Anyone watched Gun Gale Online? First episode was a little boring, but super hyped for episode two!
At the moment I'm watching Free! and I'll be honest, It's really good ^ - ^


----------



## Piroshi

Only watching Pri Para from this season and watching Haikyuu from last season. I'm a bit more interested in the stuff coming out in the fall.


----------



## Oriana

Lita_Chan said:


> Anyone watched Gun Gale Online? First episode was a little boring, but super hyped for episode two!
> At the moment I'm watching Free! and I'll be honest, It's really good ^ - ^



I loved Free! and now I'm watching season 2. They're both adorable. Also, your sig is really cool. Kirito and his fancy sword. :3


----------



## Farobi

I'm not really sure what to think about Steins;Gate. I can't connect to the characters and I'm already in Episode 6. Can anyone tell me what I should look forward too, if any? (no spoilers tho)

I'm gonna watch Welcome to The NHK next. It seems like a good one.


----------



## Swiftstream

Sparkanine said:


> People are begging me to watch Fairy Tail but ill have to see. Get ready for the binge.



YES YOU MUST

but theres like 200 something episodes, and the new season episodes are being released every week :3


----------



## Swablu

Farobi said:


> I'm not really sure what to think about Steins;Gate. I can't connect to the characters and I'm already in Episode 6. Can anyone tell me what I should look forward too, if any? (no spoilers tho)
> 
> I'm gonna watch Welcome to The NHK next. It seems like a good one.



The beginning of Steins;gate is really boring but things start getting interesting at episode 9, don't stop now


----------



## Aradai

Swiftstream said:


> YES YOU MUST
> 
> but theres like 200 something episodes, and the new season episodes are being released every week :3



Exactly why I think I can't do it. But I'll try. I'm on episode 12.


----------



## Labrontheowl

No game no life was pretty good, js. 
Currently watching psychic detective yakumo
Currently rereading oyasumi punpun
Things I like & recommend: mirai nikki, welcome to the NHK, code geass, wolfs rain, steins gate, chaos head, flcl, soul eater, darker than black, cowboy bebop, gantz, black lagoon, serial experiments lain, elfen lied, deadman wonderland, aku no hana, genocyber, monster, shinsekai yori, SAO


----------



## katsuragi

my favourites are sailor moon, neon genesis evangelion, k-on, angel beats, mirai nikki, urusei yatsura, cowboy bebop, gunbuster, clannad, black lagoon, free, puella magi madoka magica, noragami, kyoukai no kanata and a lot more but i think i'll stop now lol. unfortunately i'm not currently watching any anime because i just don't have time


----------



## Swiftstream

mirai nikki looks scary o-o

im currently watching strike the blood
{wahh black bullet needs a season 2}


----------



## Oriana

I'm thinking about starting Koi Kaze since I'm trying to get into more dramas. I've heard that it's excellent. It's got some really adult themes, so if anyone feels like looking it up, do so at your own discretion.


----------



## Aizu

Oriana said:


> I loved Free! and now I'm watching season 2. They're both adorable. Also, your sig is really cool. Kirito and his fancy sword. :3



hehe thank you ^ - ^ But yeah, I'm loving Free!


----------



## Pokemonprime

I finished Angel Beats.....

WAAAAAHHHH WAAAAHHH WHY WHY WHY WAAAAAAHHHH *Sobs* *Sobs* WHHHHYYYY WAAAAAHHHH


----------



## Amyy

the first ep of akame ga kill was pretty cool


----------



## oyasumibunbun

free!, kuroko no basuke, yowamushi pedal and neon genesis evangelion are my lifeblood

ive finished princess jellyfish, chobits, fruits basket and xxxholic B) heck yea clamp<3


----------



## broadwaythecat

Anybody watch Rosario + Vampire? It's the first anime I'm watching apart from the Pokemon anime *cheer*


----------



## Oriana

lookyhooky said:


> Anybody watch Rosario + Vampire? It's the first anime I'm watching apart from the Pokemon anime *cheer*



My best friend recommended that one to me but I have such a long list right now that I couldn't bear to fit it in... Maybe in another century or two. o///o


----------



## Swiftstream

guys i need suggestions for animes ;-;
I like animes with good graphics, good plot, and shonen or shoujo


----------



## toastia

Swiftstream said:


> guys i need suggestions for animes ;-;
> I like animes with good graphics, good plot, and shonen or shoujo


may I suggest Sailor moon Crystal


----------



## Farobi

Frankly I enjoyed NHK ni Youkoso a lot. The ending wasn't the best, but the show overall was generally consistent in terms of the enjoyment factor. It's a show revolving around a hikkikimori / anime otaku / strange girl and other "social misfits", although it also has a bunch of mature content such as suicide and nudity, so it may not be recommended to anyone.

--

Right now, I'm at episode 2 of Ano Hana. It seems interesting enough, though I'm curious to see how emotional this show really is. c:


----------



## Hunnybuns

Farobi said:


> Frankly I enjoyed NHK ni Youkoso a lot. The ending wasn't the best, but the show overall was generally consistent in terms of the enjoyment factor. It's a show revolving around a hikkikimori / anime otaku / strange girl and other "social misfits", although it also has a bunch of mature content such as suicide and nudity, so it may not be recommended to anyone.



I see you seem to like the more bloody violent anime right? With the Corpse Party sig and the anime you just reccomended. Have you seen Elfen Lied by chance? It was the second (Or third, I watched Sailor Moon when I was eight but never really thought of it as my first anime) anime I ever watched. 
As far as I know this is sort of in the action or shoujo part right? There is a lot of nudity though. Elfen Lied, good story yep.


----------



## stumph

Swiftstream said:


> guys i need suggestions for animes ;-;
> I like animes with good graphics, good plot, and shonen or shoujo



eden of the east has an amazing art style and a really good plot!


----------



## Swiftstream

o3o okayy thanks guys! gonna go check them out

~waiting for fairy tail episode this week and SAO


----------



## Mariah

stumph said:


> eden of the east has an amazing art style and a really good plot!



I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## meo

Currently watching Saraiya Goyou, Chihayafuru, Dennou Coil, Gingitsune, Higashi no Eden, and Jigoku Shoujo Mitsuganae. Enjoying all of them except the last...they really should of stopped after the second season of Jigoku.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

I've seen all the anime on netflix(Except pokemon, meh) just finished watching Knights of Sidonia whcih they just added on a few days ago ^^;

And now to look for animes I haven't seen : p


----------



## Saylor

stumph said:


> eden of the east has an amazing art style and a really good plot!


I started watching this a few days ago and I love it so far.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

stumph said:


> eden of the east has an amazing art style and a really good plot!



Oh god I love eden of the east, it was so good T-T They must continueeeeeeeeee the movies aren't enough, make OVAs!! D:


----------



## stumph

Mariah said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.





Saylor said:


> I started watching this a few days ago and I love it so far.





Dragonqueen0912 said:


> Oh god I love eden of the east, it was so good T-T They must continueeeeeeeeee the movies aren't enough, make OVAs!! D:



it's probably one of my favorites. they better continue with the movies.


----------



## Meira

July is a great month for anime!
I'm currently watching:
Free! Eternal Summer
Sailor Moon Crystal

I'm looking forward to the second season of Attack on Titan

My favourite animes are: Attack on Titan, FMA/FMA:B, Code Geass, Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball Z


----------



## vriska

As for what I'm currently watching from this season, Space Dandy S2, Zankyou no Terror, Sailor Moon Crystal, Free! Eternal Summer, Aldnoah.Zero, and Hanayamata (Hanayamata is a maybe, I might end up dropping it). I also may or may not be continuing Captain Earth into this season, I'm really far behind on it so I need to catch up and then decide along the way whether it's worth me continuing or not lol.

As for the Eden of the East discussion going on, it's one I've been meaning to watch in my huge backlog of anime. I need to finish Hitsugi no Chaika from last season since I'm like 2 episodes away from being done with that plus a second season is coming out this fall, Kill la Kill which I've basically been binge-watching since it's so good, Uchuu Kyoudai since I just want the satisfaction of finishing it (I'm on episode 67 out of 99, and I have a lot of feelings for this series so I really just want to finish it to know that I'm done with it), and Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (I started it like a year ago and got halfway through and then stopped lol). Plus I there's loads of others that I've wanted to watch but haven't even started: Michiko to Hatchin, Outlaw Star, Baccano!, Yojo-han Shinwa Taikei, to name a few off the top of my head, I have a whole list somewhere. uwu

Anyway, I guess as a side note I'll add the Shinsekai Yori is my favorite anime, and some of my other favorites include Cowboy Bebop, Mawaru Penguindrum, Kuragehime, Tiger & Bunny, Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Hourou Musuko, Psycho-Pass, Steins; Gate, and Kyousogiga, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun, and Kimi to Boku. I'll try my best to keep up with the discussions on here since I love talking about anime with other people~


----------



## Oriana

Meira said:


> July is a great month for anime!
> I'm currently watching:
> Free! Eternal Summer
> Sailor Moon Crystal
> 
> I'm looking forward to the second season of Attack on Titan
> 
> My favourite animes are: Attack on Titan, FMA/FMA:B, Code Geass, Sailor Moon and Dragon Ball Z



I can't wait for the second season of AoT either. I read the manga so I know that season two is going to be _intense_.


----------



## Swiftstream

wahh waiting for new episodes is a pain

I've been literally counting down days for new gun gale episodes and fairy tail and free! eternal summer :3

In the mean time Im going to start eden of the east cuz everybody says its good


----------



## Mig

I've recently finished Hanamaru Kindergarten, Devil Survivor 2 The Animation, A Bridge to the Starry Skies, Ano Natsu de Matteru, and Fortune Arterial. 

I'm currently watching a mixture of Gintama, Lucky Star, Chi's Sweet Home - Chi's New Address, Polar Bear Cafe, Sword Art Online, and Happiness! I have to say my favorite so far is Sword Art Online.


----------



## xiaonu

I'm so picky with anime plots, ;w; It's been awhile since I started actively watching it again.
I finished the bleach series, but not the manga since the anime is discontinued -sighs-
I watched deathnote, s-cry-ed, and a little bit of full medal alchemist.
I am currently watching Love Live! School Idol Project~


----------



## katsuragi

currently i'm watching diebuster because i never finished it?? even though i was sure i had so that's weird. i'm also watching sailor moon crystal as it airs, but i've been so lazy with anime lately plus i'm super picky and usually rewatch the same few over and over. i think i've watched the entire sailor moon series six times and i still have about 20 other anime i've only watched 1 or 2 episodes of, oops.


----------



## stumph

katsuragi said:


> currently i'm watching diebuster because i never finished it?? even though i was sure i had so that's weird. i'm also watching sailor moon crystal as it airs, but i've been so lazy with anime lately plus i'm super picky and usually rewatch the same few over and over. i think i've watched the entire sailor moon series six times and i still have about 20 other anime i've only watched 1 or 2 episodes of, oops.



you can't really go wrong with sailor moon though. what did you think of the first crystal episode? i just finished it.


----------



## katsuragi

stumph said:


> you can't really go wrong with sailor moon though. what did you think of the first crystal episode? i just finished it.



i can't say i'm a fan of the animation, but i think they have stuck to the plot well so far! i don't like it as much as the original anime, but the two will be somewhat different because crystal is based off of the manga more than the original anime.


----------



## Murray

just finished polar bear cafe and now i dont know what to do with my life ;_;


----------



## radical6

Murray said:


> just finished polar bear cafe and now i dont know what to do with my life ;_;



you could try watching better anime


----------



## Capella

Murray said:


> just finished polar bear cafe and now i dont know what to do with my life ;_;



watch attak on titans!!!!
best anime ever!!!111


----------



## staeples

I adore Attack on Titan, Clannad, Sailor Moon, Lucky Star, Kaichou wa Maid Sama, Vampire knight and Ouran high school host club! Clannad has to be my absolute favorite, right above AOT. i can just THINK about clannad and cry, it's that good. watched both seasons in 2 days.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

Oriana said:


> I can't wait for the second season of AoT either. I read the manga so I know that season two is going to be _intense_.



No kidding o__o I CAN'T WAIT
They need to get a move on, it's only THE BEST ANIME 

I forced my parents to watch it and they didn't want to but they loved it >: D


----------



## Isabelle for president!

From all those new anime, this month Tokyo Ghoul caught my attention (but what's up with (almost) all screen censorship, lol).


----------



## Kazunari

I'm currently watching Isshuukan Friends and Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to! I've been meaning to start watching Hetalia again, though.


----------



## Cou

Isabelle for president! said:


> From all those new anime, this month Tokyo Ghoul caught my attention (but what's up with (almost) all screen censorship, lol).



siiigh the censorship was annoying, i mean if we wanna watch it it's out responsibility whether it's too gore or whatever -_- like we can't even see what's going on ugh. idk if there's an uncensored version but yeah, i watched the censored one and it was just


----------



## Ichigo.

I didn't reaaalllyy get into anime until this year (watched a couple when I was younger: InuYasha, Fruits Basket) so I'm currently catching up on Fairy Tail. 

Also gave Say "I Love You" a try last night because I was in one of those ~moods~


----------



## Farobi

Ano Hana was heartbreaking - but I felt that the show was _forcing_ us to cry, if you get what I'm saying. It's a really great, short anime nonetheless, enjoyed every episode. I'd give it a 9/10!

@ To that Eiflen Lied recommendation - I'll consider it, definitely. I'm currently watching Clannad (based on how much more depressing it is than Ano Hana, I want to feel the feels) and so far it's been alright (Ep 3 at the moment), seems cool enough to stick with for the time being. 

I also have this nasty habit of only being able to watch one completed anime series before moving to the next  . It sucks but at least I can connect more to the anime? yeah


----------



## GameLaxer

ClosetBoo said:


> I like Ao no Exorcist,Death Note and other animes like those, I am currently watching One Piece though and its good so far.



I love Death Note. You should check out Psycho-Pass. It's really cool and a lot of people who like DN like it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I started watching Soul Eater recently, but haven't gotten very far. Naruto + Naruto Shippuden. Psycho-Pass. Death Note. Bleach. Pretty much anything--Anime is just amazing <3


----------



## Emily

sao episode 2 was really good but tbh i would have rather watched what happened at the end for the entire episode LOL


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Cou said:


> siiigh the censorship was annoying, i mean if we wanna watch it it's out responsibility whether it's too gore or whatever -_- like we can't even see what's going on ugh. idk if there's an uncensored version but yeah, i watched the censored one and it was just


While it's RAW or when they release it on DVD... I just want to know what's going on, changing colors is ok, I guess.

I don't know which is worse black screen or this:


----------



## cannedcommunism

My mom thinks I'm becoming a weaboo. I've only watched 2 anime, though, and haven't even finished one of them. I've tried convincing her that there's a difference between liking a few anime and JPop America Fun Time, but she'll never listen.


----------



## Cou

Isabelle for president! said:


> While it's RAW or when they release it on DVD... I just want to know what's going on, changing colors is ok, I guess.
> 
> I don't know which is worse black screen or this:



omfg yeah idk what to say to that dude, but even worse, there was this one time (it was one piece) where they censored sanji's cigarette and changed it to lollipop like ok hahaha

and the channging colors was okay but still kinda disappointing but i guess. i mean, there should be some sites where they actually show but nope, not at all (that i know??). and it wasn't only the blood they changed color, the whole screen was like x-ray version i couldn't tell what was what anymore. and in the beginning, they blacked out the screen because of touka 'feeding' kaneki. but whatever, the anime is still pretty good tbh. can't wait for the next episode


----------



## Hoxaxon

I've recently been in an anime "slump" and I can't find any good shows, any recommendations?


----------



## Cou

Hoxaxon said:


> I've recently been in an anime "slump" and I can't find any good shows, any recommendations?



What are you in the mood for?


----------



## Hoxaxon

Cou said:


> What are you in the mood for?



Something with action, a shortish series, 30 or so episodes, maybe with some fantasy.


----------



## toastia

can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?


----------



## Hoxaxon

Prin said:


> can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?



I recommend you watch SAO.


----------



## toastia

Hoxaxon said:


> I recommend you watch SAO.


I'm going to try and do it without going onto a wiki and reading everything about it. 
I swear I've ruined half of One Piece cause I read everything xD


----------



## Swiftstream

Prin said:


> can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?



Fairy tail >> Best ever


----------



## Cou

Prin said:


> can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?


Yup, you should finish AOT when you can. I mean it's always better to finish a series rather than leaving it in the air ~_~ But SAO is also pretty good if you're looking for short action fantasy.



Prin said:


> I'm going to try and do it without going onto a wiki and reading everything about it.
> I swear I've ruined half of One Piece cause I read everything xD


LOL. Are you serious ahahahaha, but I read like the whole OP wiki too because I was so confused with the haki and types of devil fruits when they gave informations about it. I don't think I would've understood it clearly as I do now if I had not read it.

I also end up reading wikis as well :c But I stopped because I got spoiled once about a character's death (game of thrones though) and it just broke me so nope, not doing it again. I almost dropped the series ~_~


----------



## Nage

Don't have a current :c
My favorites are tied: Angel Beats!, Kokoro Connect, and one third one but I can't remember which, I remembered it recently and I forgot it again >>'

edit: nvm i remember it was amnesia 
because the amnesia game has really pretty pictures and the anime adaptation had toma and i looooove guy yanderes ^_^y


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Prin said:


> can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?



I don't have good opinion on SAO:/ It's ok, if you like puking butterflies and watch weird relationship stuff *roll eyes*


For anyone who enjoyed AoT and missed this OVA- watch "Shingeki no Kyojin: Ilse no Techou"^^


----------



## Kildor

Prin said:


> can someone recommend me a shortish action fantasy anime? I've already watched beyond the boundary, currently watching Toriko and One Piece, thinking about SAO, and should I really finish Attack on Titan?



I recommend you not watch it. My opinion about SAO.. well.. I can say I don't really like it. 

I found the romance between Kirito and Asuna was rushed. And Kirito is a Gary Stu (lol) 

Some people call it, "The Twilight of Anime" for some reason.


----------



## JellofishXD

My all time favourite animes
1 Haruhi Suzumiya
2 Gosick
3 Soredemo something I for got the rest
4 Hunter x Hunter
Judging from my above choices Wat animes should I watch
My current watch list
1 Code Geass (WonderK recommendation)
2 Attack on Titan
3 Sailor Moon Crystal
4???????????


----------



## Oriana

Kildor said:


> I recommend you not watch it. My opinion about SAO.. well.. I can say I don't really like it.
> 
> I found the romance between Kirito and Asuna was rushed. And Kirito is a Gary Stu (lol)
> 
> Some people call it, "The Twilight of Anime" for some reason.



I totally agree with your opinion of SAO. I felt that the storyline could have been so much better. By episode 10, I was annoyed by having the Kirito and Asuna romance thrusted upon me and I just wanted some freaking action. Urgh.


----------



## BerryPop

Pokemon (season 1, and 7-13)
Kirby right back at ya
i need to watch sailor moon


----------



## Oriana

BerryPop said:


> Pokemon (season 1, and 7-13)
> Kirby right back at ya
> i need to watch sailor moon



I haven't watched Pok?mon in forever. How is the anime?


----------



## Bearica

Oriana said:


> I haven't watched Pok?mon in forever. How is the anime?


I've heard good things about the current season. Unova wasn't that great, though.

As for me, I'm not really watching/keeping up with any anime besides Sailor Moon Crystal. I've been considering re-watching Black Butler, though.


----------



## toastia

There are so many pokemon series I can't stand to watch any.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

My current favorite is probably One Piece (You were expecting me to say Ao no Exorcist, weren't you? )

I've been putting off watching it lately, though.. Too lazy.


----------



## SpatialSilence

Death Note ftw. I have really been into it recently.


----------



## BerryPop

Oriana said:


> I haven't watched Pok?mon in forever. How is the anime?



Its getting better...
Unova was a dark time, though... (seasons 14-17?)


----------



## BATOCTO

persona 4 the golden animation <3


----------



## Naiad

I'm honesly debating whether or not I want to put myself through the torturous experience of Shugo Chara again. (Mermaid Melody/Vampire Knight seem equally as bad.) I just feel like I need to lower my standards.

Anyone have any anime suggestions?
(I've already seen SnK, Gosick, Dantalian no Shoka, Fairy Tail, etc. I've been watching anime for years, so it would be impossible to list it all. I'd prefer something without a Mary Sue/Gary Stu character. Love triangles are a big no. I have no problems with Yuri and Yaoi.)

I'm actually pumped for Dmmd and Love Stage. Seems cute.


----------



## Cou

Mephisto Pheles said:


> My current favorite is probably One Piece (You were expecting me to say Ao no Exorcist, weren't you? )
> 
> I've been putting off watching it lately, though.. Too lazy.



Ahh high five with OP. Watch Dressrosa arc!!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've been watching a lot of anime lately. Watched No Game No Life, Chaika The Coffin Princess, The World is Still Beautiful, and now I'm watching the first season of Love Live. No Game No Life was my favorite of them, but being a gamer for as long as I have, it makes sense. Everyone should go watch it, because it's awesome.

Oh, I also watched the first few episodes of Wake Up Girls and Kill la Kill too, but I hated both. Especially Kill la Kill. I don't tend to care for anime that is pointlessly ridiculously over the top. 

First episode of Sailor Moon Crystal was alright. I don't like only 1 episode per 2 weeks. I'll wait until the show is further along so I can watch more at once. I tend to marathon shows. I watch 12 episode anime series' in only 1-4 days, depending on the time I have.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Cou said:


> Ahh high five with OP. Watch Dressrosa arc!!!!



I'm way behind LOL. I'm still in Enies Lobby arc, dude. Last ep I watched was 295..


----------



## Keitara

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I'm way behind LOL. I'm still in Enies Lobby arc, dude. Last ep I watched was 295..



Ouhh you have to go on with One Piece! Enies Lobby is great  
The filler episodes after Post-Enies Lobby aren't so interesting, so you can skip them if you want.
Thriller Bark [next canon arc] was completely unexpected in my opinion, I never thought it would turn into something like this, but you will see!


----------



## toastia

Wow.
Alabasta FTW. finally finished.


----------



## Keitara

Prin said:


> Wow.
> Alabasta FTW. finally finished.



Congrats!  
The end was nice, wasn't it? I was glad that Vivi didn't join the crew, what do you think? 
And when they showed Smoker blushing because of Luffy, I had a tiny thought of yaoi but I don't think this is gonna happen


----------



## toastia

Yeah. 
All them villians better be glad that Luffy's 17, if he was any younger they'd all be child abusers, Vivi included.


----------



## GameLaxer

Does anyone know an lgbt-themed anime? I've watched Strawberry Panic, if anyone's heard of it...


----------



## Swiftstream

i actually dont get eden of the east at all


----------



## CR33P

watching watamote and saint young men, watamote is so depressing sometimes

- - - Post Merge - - -



GameLaxer said:


> Does anyone know an lgbt-themed anime? I've watched Strawberry Panic, if anyone's heard of it...



idk why you would want that but i've heard about something called boku no pico i think? i don't know how it's spelled but i wouldn't recommend watching it since i heard it's really gross


----------



## Mariah

CR33P said:


> idk why you would want that but i've heard about something called boku no pico i think? i don't know how it's spelled but i wouldn't recommend watching it since i heard it's really gross


Don't even go there.


----------



## CR33P

Mariah said:


> Don't even go there.



well she asked for it lol


----------



## Mariah

CR33P said:


> well she asked for it lol


She didn't ask for that.


----------



## CR33P

Mariah said:


> She didn't ask for that.



it's lgbt, she asked for that. i told her it was gross so it's good enough.


----------



## Swiftstream

GameLaxer said:


> Does anyone know an lgbt-themed anime? I've watched Strawberry Panic, if anyone's heard of it...



I have a good suggestion

try watching Love stage 

It's actually pretty good, and not gross

- - - Post Merge - - -

In the meantime, Glasslip is actually soooo good <3


----------



## Keitara

Boku no Pico.. I've always wondered why people were acting gross when talking about this anime, so I decided to watch it some weeks ago and it really was something weird.
 It's funny when I think about it, I guess that in my country [Germany] this kind of anime would be forbidden to produce. I've also thought about showing it to an unaware friend to see how she would react to it but I'm sure she would think I'm a pervert


----------



## vriska

GameLaxer said:


> Does anyone know an lgbt-themed anime? I've watched Strawberry Panic, if anyone's heard of it...



Hourou Musuko is a really good one! I highly recommend it, it was such a sweet series to watch. uwu


----------



## ellemacc

My favorite is definitely Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne. It's pretty short and on Netflix, and I'd recommend you check it out. The only anime that made me shed a tear. It has a really satisfying ending, and the concept is awesome. ♥♥♥


----------



## Naiad

I just finished Maid-Sama. (Manga) I wish we could know more on Tora and Chiyo. I semi-ship them, but I just want Chiyo to have a happy ending and find the love she's been searching for. (It definitely hurts to have your Fianc? be in love with someone else.)

I would recommend Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi as an LGBT anime. (Avoid Chiaki's story, it's absolute crap.)


----------



## GameLaxer

Swiftstream said:


> I have a good suggestion
> 
> try watching Love stage
> 
> It's actually pretty good, and not gross
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In the meantime, Glasslip is actually soooo good <3



Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



vriska said:


> Hourou Musuko is a really good one! I highly recommend it, it was such a sweet series to watch. uwu



Thanks! Looks really interesting 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellemacc said:


> My favorite is definitely Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne. It's pretty short and on Netflix, and I'd recommend you check it out. The only anime that made me shed a tear. It has a really satisfying ending, and the concept is awesome. ♥♥♥



Thanks so much ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I just finished Maid-Sama. (Manga) I wish we could know more on Tora and Chiyo. I semi-ship them, but I just want Chiyo to have a happy ending and find the love she's been searching for. (It definitely hurts to have your Fianc? be in love with someone else.)
> 
> I would recommend Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi as an LGBT anime. (Avoid Chiaki's story, it's absolute crap.)



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Keitara

Lafiel said:


> I just finished Maid-Sama. (Manga) I wish we could know more on Tora and Chiyo. I semi-ship them, but I just want Chiyo to have a happy ending and find the love she's been searching for. (It definitely hurts to have your Fianc? be in love with someone else.)
> 
> I would recommend Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi as an LGBT anime. (Avoid Chiaki's story, it's absolute crap.)




Noo.. I'm so sad that Maid-sama is finished... I wished Hiro Fujiwara would have continued... like you said, there are still many things you could have told / showed the fans  For example, where the heck are Usui's and Ayuzawa's kids?! Buwahaha... I want to see them...


----------



## Swiftstream

Keitara said:


> Noo.. I'm so sad that Maid-sama is finished... I wished Hiro Fujiwara would have continued... like you said, there are still many things you could have told / showed the fans  For example, where the heck are Usui's and Ayuzawa's kids?! Buwahaha... I want to see them...



yes omg
<3
mini usuis

I wish still the world is beautiful would continue as well 
I really want to see the sun king grown up


----------



## GameLaxer

Has anyone watched Psycho-Pass? It's one of my new favorite animes!


----------



## Farobi

I'm so mad at myself. I was searching the "Dango Dai kazoku" song from Clannad because it's kawaii as shet and I decide to check recommended videos and SH1T WHY DID I SPOIL MYSELF SO BAD.



Spoiler



The video was titled "Nagisa's death", so I knew what was coming. The main reason I watched the anime is to feel sad and actually cry for the lols but after watching that Episode 16, I didn't shed a single tear because of my stupid mistake. Now i'm crying for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Lady Timpani

GameLaxer said:


> Does anyone know an lgbt-themed anime? I've watched Strawberry Panic, if anyone's heard of it...



If you're still looking, you could watch Sasameki Koto. I read the manga, but I've heard several fans say the anime's pretty good too. The only problem is that it doesn't cover all of the story in the manga, so if you like it, you'll have to read the rest.


----------



## Farobi

Farobi said:


> I'm so mad at myself. I was searching the "Dango Dai kazoku" song from Clannad because it's kawaii as shet and I decide to check recommended videos and SH1T WHY DID I SPOIL MYSELF SO BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The video was titled "Nagisa's death", so I knew what was coming. The main reason I watched the anime is to feel sad and actually cry for the lols but after watching that Episode 16, I didn't shed a single tear because of my stupid mistake. Now i'm crying for all the wrong reasons.



Actually nevermind this Episode 18 did it for me.


----------



## Keitara

All that sadness in Clannad is the reason why I don't want to watch it.


----------



## samsquared

Keitara said:


> Boku no Pico.. I've always wondered why people were acting gross when talking about this anime, so I decided to watch it some weeks ago and it really was something weird.
> It's funny when I think about it, I guess that in my country [Germany] this kind of anime would be forbidden to produce. I've also thought about showing it to an unaware friend to see how she would react to it but I'm sure she would think I'm a pervert


Well, I mean, it'd probably be banned in the states, too! Japan is lenient(?) for such a conservative country...
Also.
Sekaiichi Hatsukoi makes me cry tears of blood.
I came to say that I finally watched Attack on Titan! I was nervous about watching it because Sword Art Online was equally hyped and that series was sorta lame (except for the ahhh-nimation(c wut i did ther)). I was so disappoint that I stayed away from Attack on Titan until it aired on Toonami. Now, I'm addicted! I learned the theme song; I'm in love.


----------



## Taycat

So currently for me, I'm watching Naruto, DRAMAtical Murder, Sailor Moon, and Tokyo Ghoul of the current season.

Older anime I'm watching is Blood+ and that's only because I really like it and it's one of the few older anime that was dubbed and the dub wasn't butchered and condensed into something else.  I like to have the subtitles on sometimes, but I'm glad to say they're very faithful.


----------



## Oriana

Taycat said:


> So currently for me, I'm watching Naruto, DRAMAtical Murder, Sailor Moon, and Tokyo Ghoul of the current season.
> 
> Older anime I'm watching is Blood+ and that's only because I really like it and it's one of the few older anime that was dubbed and the dub wasn't butchered and condensed into something else.  I like to have the subtitles on sometimes, but I'm glad to say they're very faithful.



I've been thinking of trying Tokyo Goul. Do you like it thus far?


----------



## Taycat

Oriana said:


> I've been thinking of trying Tokyo Goul. Do you like it thus far?



Honestly, unless you don't care for censorship, I'd wait for Blu Ray.
But now that I started it I can't just stop in the middle, honestly.
The first episode wasn't bad, but in the second episode there were 2 spots that were bad.  One at the beginning and the other during a fight scene where the colors were all inverted.
Other than that, I like it so far.


----------



## Oriana

Taycat said:


> Honestly, unless you don't care for censorship, I'd wait for Blu Ray.
> But now that I started it I can't just stop in the middle, honestly.
> The first episode wasn't bad, but in the second episode there were 2 spots that were bad.  One at the beginning and the other during a fight scene where the colors were all inverted.
> Other than that, I like it so far.



Good to know. Thanks. ^^


----------



## Ichigo.

I just finished watching My Little Monster and am so dissatisfied! Guess I'll have to read the manga. Has anyone watched/read it?


----------



## Swiftstream

aleonhart said:


> I just finished watching My Little Monster and am so dissatisfied! Guess I'll have to read the manga. Has anyone watched/read it?



May I ask why you are dissatisfied?

I found the anime to be pretty good.
Just the ending was bad, but otherwise if you finish it off by reading the manga it's pretty good.


----------



## Ichigo.

Swiftstream said:


> May I ask why you are dissatisfied?
> 
> I found the anime to be pretty good.
> Just the ending was bad, but otherwise if you finish it off by reading the manga it's pretty good.



I enjoyed the anime overall, but as you said, the ending wasn't very satisfying. I wanted more from Shizuku. I'm sure it was just due to the fact that the manga hadn't been finished at the time. I'll probably end up reading it soon enough.


----------



## spCrossing

This reminds me, Digimon Adventure is turning 15 in like 2 weeks. (AKA Odaiba day for those Digimon fans out there)
I have to marathon Adventure through Tamers.
I have a lot of anime on my plate during the Summer: Sailor Moon, Kill la Kill, and Space Dandy.


----------



## CR33P

ugh watamote ending was terrible


----------



## unravel

Just watched DRAMAtical Murder, Persona 4 Golden Animation and SAO II


----------



## easpa

I plan on watching Fractale soon. after that I'll probably check out jojo.


----------



## Keitara

OH MY GOD. What a day! Some days ago I've got to know that there already are episodes of SAO II, Sailor Moon Crystal and Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii, and today I watched all of it. 
I was worried about SAO II, because I expected that there wouldn't be any romance in it anymore but godness, thank you! First episode was so cute *w* 
Sailor Moon Crystal also looked very nice and I liked that they added details about Mamoru and Usagi. I hope they focus on them!
And finally: Soredemo Sekai wa Utsukushii! OMG I love it!!! I've read the manga before the anime came out and really liked it, then I found out there'll be an anime and there it is! And it's cuuuuuuuuutee! Much better than the manga! Definitely one of my favorites! This kind of anime is perfect for me! The feels, the romance, the characters, the setting, the comedy, the animation.......and it wasn't just some everyday-romancew, there were also a lot of things with a true meaning behind it. And the ending was SO CUTE dgjgjgrrgjhe
 It was also amazing, when I was in the middle of watching it today and my mom called me to water plants in the garden. When I went through the door, it suddenly started to rain, like, 3 minutes long, and then it stopped. Maybe I'm stupid but it felt like a miracle, like Nike's singing her rain song for me.
 I'm so glad the manga's still ongoing, oh my god, I'm so relieved. I'm gonna stalk this manga from now on for new chapters.


----------



## Naiad

Taycat said:


> So currently for me, I'm watching Naruto, *DRAMAtical Murder*, Sailor Moon, and Tokyo Ghoul of the current season.
> 
> Older anime I'm watching is Blood+ and that's only because I really like it and it's one of the few older anime that was dubbed and the dub wasn't butchered and condensed into something else.  I like to have the subtitles on sometimes, but I'm glad to say they're very faithful.



Is Dmmd good? OwO (Koujaku is my bae like hot damn ^/////^)


----------



## Thunder

Finished Hyouka. Took a little for me to get into it, but once you get more invested in the characters, the season goes by too quick. The Samurai Shodown reference makes me especially happy.

Also ten episodes into nge, and up to date with aldnoah.zero


----------



## GameLaxer

Has anyone watched Psycho-pass or know of any anime like it? it's kind of a dystopian "minority report" kind of anime...a lot of people categorize it with Death Note...and while there's some resemblance...it's not too much.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

I just watched single Sailor Moon episode re-animated by over 250 people^^ Some scenes were hilarious. I really enjoyed watching different animation styles. Here is the link.

Yesterday I watched Aldonoah Zero, and it's definitely  on my "watch list". It's as good as Tokyo Ghoul, it has the potential to be even better.


----------



## GameLaxer

I hear that Tokyo Ghoul is really good--what's the premise?


----------



## Cou

Doctor Strange said:


> Finished Hyouka. Took a little for me to get into it, but once you get more invested in the characters, the season goes by too quick. The Samurai Shodown reference makes me especially happy.
> 
> Also ten episodes into nge, and up to date with aldnoah.zero


hurry so you can watch my list tunds! /// you prrrromised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







GameLaxer said:


> Has anyone watched Psycho-pass or know of any anime like it? it's kind of a dystopian "minority report" kind of anime...a lot of people categorize it with Death Note...and while there's some resemblance...it's not too much.


psycho pass is really good, and i can see it more as "durarara" rather than death note. you should try it!



GameLaxer said:


> I hear that Tokyo Ghoul is really good--what's the premise?


tg is awesome, definitely / well probably./ the best anime this season imo, it's got its own story and if the first episode doesn't get you hooked then idk, but you really should give it a try!!!

i don't know if i can talk about it without spoiling so i'll leave it up to someone else..


----------



## Amyy

> tg is awesome, definitely / well probably./ the best anime this season imo, it's got its own story and if the first episode doesn't get you hooked then idk, but you really should give it a try!!!
> 
> i don't know if i can talk about it without spoiling so i'll leave it up to someone else..



im absolutely loving it so far, but the censorship is annoying and the weird filter inverted thing, idk but its good c:


----------



## Cou

sorrynotsorry said:


> im absolutely loving it so far, but the censorship is annoying and the weird filter inverted thing, idk but its good c:



same same!! i've been wanting to talk to someone about tg but i always forget to check back here or it's them. anyway YES the censorship really annoyed me so much, like you can't even see what's going on anymore ~_~ but i guess it's still better than nothing. but what really annoyed me the most was the whole screen being entirely black, like it should be on us if we wanna watch the goreness of it or not -_-

not minding the censor though, the anime itself is amazing! i was really surprised by how they're managing the anime. the opening is fricking amazing and the song, god, the song, i've been listening to it nonstop and i just love it!

and uta being animated AHHHH i fell in love all over again, he's freaking adorable and i wANT MORE.
can't wait to see kaneki in action :'D


----------



## Taycat

Lafiel said:


> Is Dmmd good? OwO (Koujaku is my bae like hot damn ^/////^)



The animation is pretty bad at times.
I'd wait for a Blu ray on this one.

Same goes for Tokyo Ghoul.
Kinda sucks I'm going to have to wait, but hey, they release Blu ray not too long after the anime finishes airing.


----------



## Aradai

I've been watching Space Dandy currently (inb4 Titi finds out) and damn, its good. Great, even. I like it. I'm on episode 4.


----------



## Xenuet

Taycat said:


> The animation is pretty bad at times.
> I'd wait for a Blu ray on this one.
> 
> Same goes for Tokyo Ghoul.
> Kinda sucks I'm going to have to wait, but hey, they release Blu ray not too long after the anime finishes airing.





Have you played Dmmd ? XDDD Uhm I prefer Tokyo Ghoul ( Manga ) instead of Anime you should read it or not idek XDD


----------



## Naiad

I can't tell if MC is overly nice or just stupid asdfghjkl;

She just tried to kill you and ruin you in the eyes of the media don't be breaking open an elevator door to save her from a fire 

^ Shoujo manga issues. I just spent the last 2 hours reading 58 chapters of 'idk let's just toss in a bunch of weird **** and see what happens'. I'm so upset at myself like how bored was I.


----------



## phantasmagoria

Puella Magi Madoka Magica is a great anime, and its only 12 episodes!


----------



## Zanessa

Just started Noragami. ^_^
LEVI'S VOICE ACTOR AS YATO BYE


----------



## Farobi

Akame Ga Kill - Tokyo Ghoul - Zankyou no Terror

I'm currently watching these anime and so far they've really impressed me. I'm going to enjoy watching them


----------



## Amyy

Farobi said:


> Akame Ga Kill - Tokyo Ghoul - Zankyou no Terror
> 
> I'm currently watching these anime and so far they've really impressed me. I'm going to enjoy watching them



heyhey, me too!

tokyo ghoul ep 4.. wasnt good >.>

way too rushed and omg the filter again


----------



## JellofishXD

I'm really enjoying go sick and soredemo Sekai wa utsukushii


----------



## Zanessa

Finished Noragami. Pretty good. 
On to the next one; Kyoukai no Kanata!


----------



## pillow bunny

I started watching Sword Art Online today and it seems cool!


----------



## MagicalCat590

SaO and Madoka Magica are both in my Top Five faves. It's great to see more people watching them. 
I just finished watching Digimon Tamers. Trying to decide if I want to finally finish watching Death Note (stilled pissed at Light) or the new Netflix original, Knights of Sedonia.


----------



## Swiftstream

ZanessaGaily said:


> Finished Noragami. Pretty good.
> On to the next one; Kyoukai no Kanata!



OMFG YEASS.
BEYOND THE BOUNDARY IS MY FAVEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -



pillow bunny said:


> I started watching Sword Art Online today and it seems cool!



SAO = DA BOMB (except for last 2 episodes heh)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> SaO and Madoka Magica are both in my Top Five faves. It's great to see more people watching them.
> I just finished watching Digimon Tamers. Trying to decide if I want to finally finish watching Death Note (stilled pissed at Light) or the new Netflix original, Knights of Sedonia.



Is deathnote good?
Madoka made me cry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellofishXD said:


> I'm really enjoying go sick and soredemo Sekai wa utsukushii



gosick is very good.


----------



## Keitara

I think that Death Note is really good.
 It makes you think about controversial topics and you have to cheer with the protagonists, it's amazing. 
BUT. If you're a Light fan, you can end after episode 26 because Light fans like me will just be disappointed.
 L fans will be disappointed either way but watching it till the end would be better.


----------



## Ichigo.

watched maid-sama! a couple weeks ago and I just had to read the manga. 
I finally finished it and the whole story is so satisfying I'm so emotional ugh. wish there were more seasons of the anime.


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> watched maid-sama! a couple weeks ago and I just had to read the manga.
> I finally finished it and the whole story is so satisfying I'm so emotional ugh. wish there were more seasons of the anime.



so the manga is pretty good? i've been wanting to read the manga ever since i finished the anime, and i tried and got to like chp 30 (i started from chp 1 to make sure i didn't miss anything), and then i got lazy.. i guess i'll pick it up again soon, especially since i'm in the mood for some shoujo.


----------



## Veros

Anyone here ever heard of Gankutsuou? It's a great anime - not too well known, but it's gotta be one of my favorites.


----------



## Cou

Veros said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Gankutsuou? It's a great anime - not too well known, but it's gotta be one of my favorites.


Woah, I just looked it up and it looks great! What's it about?


----------



## MagicalCat590

Swiftstream said:


> OMFG YEASS.
> BEYOND THE BOUNDARY IS MY FAVEEE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SAO = DA BOMB (except for last 2 episodes heh)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *Is deathnote good?
> Madoka made me cry.
> *
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> gosick is very good.



Death Note is amazing. It's just one of those things you *have* to watch, and I think that is evident because Light Yagami is one of the few anti-hero characters that people just seem to know about even if they haven't watched the show. The only other anti-hero character I can think like that is Wolverine.

I also think Madoka is amazing because everything that happened was just so unexpected. That being said, Kyubey made me have nightmares for a week and made me equally terrified of Calumon. Or am I the only one seeing the resemblance between those two?


----------



## Ichigo.

Cou said:


> so the manga is pretty good? i've been wanting to read the manga ever since i finished the anime, and i tried and got to like chp 30 (i started from chp 1 to make sure i didn't miss anything), and then i got lazy.. i guess i'll pick it up again soon, especially since i'm in the mood for some shoujo.



I kind of experienced the same thing, but it was more like, I'd get lazy to continue every time I stopped reading. But if you're in the mood for shoujo, I'd definitely say continue it! whenever I watch shoujo, I usually end up growing frustrated but man, maid-sama! was satisfying throughout.


----------



## Swiftstream

aleonhart said:


> watched maid-sama! a couple weeks ago and I just had to read the manga.
> I finally finished it and the whole story is so satisfying I'm so emotional ugh. wish there were more seasons of the anime.



Maid-sama is the* best shoujo* there is imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Veros said:


> Anyone here ever heard of Gankutsuou? It's a great anime - not too well known, but it's gotta be one of my favorites.



omg
count of monte cristo?
Watched the original in french class.
Count of monte cristo is an AMAZING movie.


----------



## Ichigo.

Swiftstream said:


> Maid-sama is the* best shoujo* there is imo.



From what I've experienced, I'm going to have to wholeheartedly agree !


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> I kind of experienced the same thing, but it was more like, I'd get lazy to continue every time I stopped reading. But if you're in the mood for shoujo, I'd definitely say continue it! whenever I watch shoujo, I usually end up growing frustrated but man, maid-sama! was satisfying throughout.



ok i'll get to it, thanks! yeah, me too, that happens a lot with shoujo for me, whenever i stop, i get lazy to get back and when i'm reading it, i caNNOT STOP. it's like either read it next month or read it in a day or something.

do you happen to be watching Ao Haru Ride? Or have you read it?


----------



## Ichigo.

Cou said:


> ok i'll get to it, thanks! yeah, me too, that happens a lot with shoujo for me, whenever i stop, i get lazy to get back and when i'm reading it, i caNNOT STOP. it's like either read it next month or read it in a day or something.
> 
> do you happen to be watching Ao Haru Ride? Or have you read it?



omg I'm glad I'm not the only one. 

I'm watching it! but I enjoyed the episodes so much, I really want to start reading it. how about you?


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> omg I'm glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> I'm watching it! but I enjoyed the episodes so much, I really want to start reading it. how about you?



AHHHHHHHHHhhhhnnnnn yea yeah i'm watching it, and due to curiosity, I read it.. and you should read it too (i mean it's worth it..), because i wanna talk/vent/etc ANYTHING about it!!!

edit: oh crap, i just realized your avi is murao i love her so so so so much!!


----------



## Swiftstream

o-o you guys make me feel weird. I watched 340 episodes of fairy tail last year in 1 month.


----------



## Cou

Swiftstream said:


> o-o you guys make me feel weird. I watched 340 episodes of fairy tail last year in 1 month.


OH well fairy tail and shounen, yeah, those are hell i can't stop watching no matter so i end up watching in like one sitting when i can. but shoujo wise... i tend to get lazy ~_~


----------



## Swiftstream

Cou said:


> OH well fairy tail and shounen, yeah, those are hell i can't stop watching no matter so i end up watching in like one sitting when i can. but shoujo wise... i tend to get lazy ~_~



Nah, i binge everything.


----------



## Ichigo.

Cou said:


> AHHHHHHHHHhhhhnnnnn yea yeah i'm watching it, and due to curiosity, I read it.. and you should read it too (i mean it's worth it..), because i wanna talk/vent/etc ANYTHING about it!!!
> 
> edit: oh crap, i just realized your avi is murao i love her so so so so much!!



you've convinced me!! I'll probably start reading it tonight or tomorrow. and oh my god! I thought you asked me about it because of my avi! but yesss we've really only gotten her a couple times in the anime but I LOVE her already <3__<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> o-o you guys make me feel weird. I watched 340 episodes of fairy tail last year in 1 month.



tbh I can only watch fairy tail on and off. I'm only at like episode 135 and took a million breaks in between sigh


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> you've convinced me!! I'll probably start reading it tonight or tomorrow. and oh my god! I thought you asked me about it because of my avi! but yesss we've really only gotten her a couple times in the anime but I LOVE her already <3__<3



OMG PLEASE COME TO ME WHEN YOU'VE CAUGHT UP OR CAN'T READ ANYMORE OR SOMETHING, anything you think about it!
and ohhh hahaha i didn't realize it was her because of her hairstyle, i think that's the only time she did that and then i remembered, oh wait, that's her! LOL. but yeah, she's my favorite character.  I love her personality/character, can't wait to see more of her animated :'D


----------



## Zanessa

Just starting Ao Haru Ride before I move to Kyoukai no Kanata.. 
The eyes.. oh the eyes.. I.. I can't..


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I just started watching the new sailor moon and I'm dying of laughter because there are all those generic citizens in casual clothes huddled in a crowd, and tuxedo mask is just in the middle of it, wearing his tuxedo everywhere. XD


----------



## Amyy

im watching ao haru ride as well c:

friend recommended it to me


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just starting Ao Haru Ride before I move to Kyoukai no Kanata..
> The eyes.. oh the eyes.. I.. I can't..


D-don't let the eyes bother you.. it's a pretty good shoujo imo, until later.. but the anime will be good since I don't think it's gonna get that far in the manga.. where the **** in shoujo happens..



sorrynotsorry said:


> im watching ao haru ride as well c:
> 
> friend recommended it to me


oooh, I didn't think many would be watching Ao Haru Ride.

I've been meaning to read it like months ago but my friend said I'd be wasting my time so I put it off. But when the anime started, it's all I saw on my dash so I ended up watching just for the hell of it, thinking I won't get attached to the story or characters whatsofrickingever, but then?! It turned out to be good so I wondered what it was that my friend didn't like so I ended up reading the manga.. Haha...haha..ha. I'm in love with Kou but frick him too uGH.


----------



## Ichigo.

Cou said:


> OMG PLEASE COME TO ME WHEN YOU'VE CAUGHT UP OR CAN'T READ ANYMORE OR SOMETHING, anything you think about it!
> and ohhh hahaha i didn't realize it was her because of her hairstyle, i think that's the only time she did that and then i remembered, oh wait, that's her! LOL. but yeah, she's my favorite character.  I love her personality/character, can't wait to see more of her animated :'D



i'll be sure to PM or VM you when the time comes!! and yes, her personality struck me right away! especially that scene when futaba greets her for the first time but she puts in her headphones and pulls out a book. that's a scarily accurate portrayal of me in classes where i have no friends LOL.


----------



## Music_123

OK so the anime i watch now is...
Future Card Buddyfight - realistic cardfights
Cardfight! Vanguard - realistic cardfights
Puri Para - Idol Anime
Aikatsu  - Idol Anime
Precure - Mahou Shojo anime
SAO II - YES!!!!
Lady Jewelpet - the lastest installment for a looong series called Jewelpet
Pretty Rhythm: Dear my Future - watching because it has been subbing,but not all the time(1-28 only )


----------



## Lady Timpani

For those who have seen it, is Precure worth watching? I've seen it mentioned a lot and am fairly interested in it (though the animation is a little off putting for me), but I wouldn't even know where to begin with it tbh.


----------



## Keitara

Just watched ep 3+4 of SAO II and I have to say that there was no need for me to be worried, it is greeaaat! 
Since I didn't like ALO at all, I was sceptic about GGO but GGO is extremly cool, SAO was better but it's still very good.
Now I really want to play some mmorpgs 

I also watched ep 3 of Black Butler Book of Circus and I can't really tell why but it feels like the 3rd season is on a completely different level than 1 and 2. It's amazing. 
So many good anime to watch this year's summer!


----------



## Thunder

Cou said:


> hurry so you can watch my list tunds! /// you prrrromised!



Idunno, free is on that list of yours and I'd rather not dive into that one.

I might (_might_) try Tokyo Ghoul (*MIGHT*), but I'm still on my post-Hyouka slump.



Any other good animes going on right now that I should check out? Already watching Aldnoah.


----------



## pillow bunny

i watched more of SAO and it really sucks now. Like his sister is in love with him????? wtf?????


----------



## WonderK

Thunder said:


> Idunno, free is on that list of yours and I'd rather not dive into that one.
> 
> I might (_might_) try Tokyo Ghoul (*MIGHT*), but I'm still on my post-Hyouka slump.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other good animes going on right now that I should check out? Already watching Aldnoah.



SAO SAO SAO SAO SAO SAO.

Seriously.


----------



## Ichigo.

pillow bunny said:


> i watched more of SAO and it really sucks now. Like his sister is in love with him????? wtf?????



the whole Alfheim arc ticked me off so much. I couldn't stand Leafa and where they were taking the story.


----------



## pillow bunny

aleonhart said:


> the whole Alfheim arc ticked me off so much. I couldn't stand Leafa and where they were taking the story.



the entire story (except the first two episodes) ticked me off so much. it was so bad i don't even know how to describe how bad it was.


----------



## Victor

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is the manliest anime/manga series ever created.


----------



## Mariah

Victor said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is the manliest anime/manga series ever created.



I thought that was Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Victor

It's sort of like Fist of the North Star, except every character strikes a fabulous pose and always says something awesome. It also has lot of rock music references. Great characters and story too. Watching it made me realize I will never become as much as a man as some of these characters.


----------



## dulcet

Sailor Moon, Ao Haru Ride, and Free! I'm caught up with Sailor Moon, but I can't be bothered with the other two because I'm lazy.


----------



## Oriana

pillow bunny said:


> the entire story (except the first two episodes) ticked me off so much. it was so bad i don't even know how to describe how bad it was.



Same! Once the Alfheim arc started, I was struggling to get through the anime.


----------



## Cou

Thunder said:


> Idunno, *free is on that list of yours and I'd rather not dive into that one.*
> 
> I might (_might_) try Tokyo Ghoul (*MIGHT*), but I'm still on my post-Hyouka slump.
> 
> 
> 
> Any other good animes going on right now that I should check out? Already watching Aldnoah.



ha ha ha very funny thunder, i never even recommended free to you (because you're too boring for it)!!! i said tokyo ghoul, zankyou no terror, and haikyuu. jjba too but not right now, you gotta get one of my top three first!!!!!

get them _might_ off, really, *give ep 1 a try, if you're not curious after watching that, then idk * ill stop pestering u

zankyou no terror is good too, it's about bombs // terrorizing tokyo i guess and the story is pretty good so far (i honestly have no idea what's gonna happen on here since i haven't read the manga and can't find the manga so i'm just here waiting for the next ep being clueless). It took me a while to get over hyouka, actually, I'm still not over it tbh.

and haikyuu.. i'm not even gnna start since this is getting long already..

Others that are ongoing right now are jjba (ofc), space dandy (2), tokyo esp, sao ii (which i'm kinda wanting to drop...), and there's also glasslip but it's slice of life and i remember you don't really like that?, free, and ill stop because you think im boring and youre boring and youre not even gnna bother >:[


----------



## Amyy

I'm thinking of dropping ggo.

I'm only watching it because I'm curious, but it's really not that good.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've watched so much anime in the past several weeks. It has really gone up lately because I got a 30 day trial for Crunchyroll (I never pay for a subscription, I either watch with the free service or use a trial when I have one) because of no commercials.

I don't like watching anime that isn't complete for the most part, so anything airing now I'm not watching.

Stuff I recently finished:
*Magical Warfare* - Very disappointing. It seemed like it might be a action fantasy show, and it kinda is, but too much focus on the love triangle. Not recommended.

*The World is Still Beautiful *- Hadn't seen a traditional shoujo show in a while so felt in the mood. This was pretty good and I think more people need to see it.

*Love Live *- Nothing special, but was a fun watch. I actually liked this way, way more than The Idolm@ster anime, and I'm a big im@s fan (game and music wise).

*Fantasista Doll* - I thought this was going to be like Angelic Layer. No. It wasn't. It shoves the friendship theme down your throat too much. Disappointing. Good character designs, great set-up potential, fell flat.

What I'm watching now:
*Rozen Maiden Zur?ckspulen* - Pretty animation but meh story. Kirakishou is too much of evil bad guy with no other personality. I really liked the original Rozen Maiden show better. At this point I'm going to finish it, but I don't expect much.

What I'm going to watch next:
*Log Horizon* - A guy at work thinks this is "best of genre" for the online game shows, even better than SAO. I'm curious.

*Hajime no Ippo: Rising* - Because I'm a fan of this series in general. Yes, I've seen all of the previous stuff. I actually own the original season of Ippo on DVD. It's too bad New Challenger (season 2) and Rising (season 3) have pretty much no chance of being released in the US on DVD.


----------



## Keitara

Oriana said:


> Same! Once the Alfheim arc started, I was struggling to get through the anime.



Same here. I didn't like ALO at all.


CONTAINS SPOILER
Reasons: his egoistic sister, who's extremely annoying, becomes a main protagonist. Leafa, who was also boring, turned out to be her. ALO fights weren't interesting. The "story" in ALO was boring. I didn't like the fairy setting either. The main antagonist turned out to be some weird hentai.
Also, something completely stupid is happening: The father allows that man to marry his daughter who's still 17 [still going to school] and unconscious in hospital. It's also obvious that Asuna didn't love that man. So, which kind of father would do this? Also, if the man would have married her and raped her ingame, what now? Keeping her in the cage in ALO, continuing with her being unconscious, maybe starting to rape her in the hospital? There was also that brainwashing thingy...? Well, he wanted to brainwash Asuna, so that she would love him, I think. But still, this kind of story is so weird. 
Seriously. SAO would have been 100 times better if they showed more of the happening in SAO and focused there, ALO shouldn't even exist... but this is my opinion.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Ooh, I love anime. ^.^ Manga too -- actually, I like manga quite a bit more than anime. 

My all-time favorite series will always be Sailor Moon -- I cannot even begin to describe how ecstatic I am about Sailor Moon Crystal. Despite its faults, I've been hoping for YEARS that they would remake the anime closer to the manga, and now they finally are! I hope they decide to do the full series and not just the first arc, though.

Some other series I enjoy are Puella Magi Madoka Magica, Death Note, Watamote (I am so not typing the entire name here), Karin/Chibi Vampire, and Yotsuba&!


----------



## cIementine

*Just started death note this morning and I'm now on episode 4. Really enjoying it so far!*


----------



## Farobi

Marie said:


> *Just started death note this morning and I'm now on episode 4. Really enjoying it so far!*



I'm on the second to the last episode of Death Note and I miss the first half :~: It's still pretty high up there though, definitely a classic.


----------



## Ichigo.

Keitara said:


> Same here. I didn't like ALO at all.
> 
> 
> CONTAINS SPOILER
> Reasons: his egoistic sister, who's extremely annoying, becomes a main protagonist. Leafa, who was also boring, turned out to be her. ALO fights weren't interesting. The "story" in ALO was boring. I didn't like the fairy setting either. The main antagonist turned out to be some weird hentai.
> Also, something completely stupid is happening: The father allows that man to marry his daughter who's still 17 [still going to school] and unconscious in hospital. It's also obvious that Asuna didn't love that man. So, which kind of father would do this? Also, if the man would have married her and raped her ingame, what now? Keeping her in the cage in ALO, continuing with her being unconscious, maybe starting to rape her in the hospital? There was also that brainwashing thingy...? Well, he wanted to brainwash Asuna, so that she would love him, I think. But still, this kind of story is so weird.
> Seriously. SAO would have been 100 times better if they showed more of the happening in SAO and focused there, ALO shouldn't even exist... but this is my opinion.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the same way about the fairy dance arc. it was so beyond pointless I felt like I suffered through 10 episodes of idiocy. I like to pretend it never happened. Asuna was such an amazing female character in SAO, so yes, let's lock her up in a cage and bring in a new (unbearable) female character for the sake of harem. I liked this last episode of GGO but I'm still really skeptical about this series after what happened in season 1.


----------



## Oriana

aleonhart said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks the same way about the fairy dance arc. it was so beyond pointless I felt like I suffered through 10 episodes of idiocy. I like to pretend it never happened. Asuna was such an amazing female character in SAO, so yes, let's lock her up in a cage and bring in a new (unbearable) female character for the sake of harem. I liked this last episode of GGO but I'm still really skeptical about this series after what happened in season 1.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Nix

Blood +. Great anime.​


----------



## pillow bunny

The first half of sao wasn't even good. It was just like
*decent plot for two episodes*
Klein: Kirito, I love you!
Sachi: Kitito, I love you!
Asuna: Kiritio, I hate you!
Silica: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*
Lisbeth: Kirito, I love you!
Asuna: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*
Yui: Kirito, I love you!
Sugu: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*


----------



## Oriana

pillow bunny said:


> The first half of sao wasn't even good. It was just like
> *decent plot for two episodes*
> Klein: Kirito, I love you!
> Sachi: Kitito, I love you!
> Asuna: Kiritio, I hate you!
> Silica: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*
> Lisbeth: Kirito, I love you!
> Asuna: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*
> Yui: Kirito, I love you!
> Sugu: Kirito, I love you! *random underwear scene*



Your rendition is sadly accurate. XD


----------



## MagicalCat590

I'm sorry, but do you guys even appreciate how hard it is write good drama? It's not easy, you know, and the first season of SaO was about Kirito's internal grieving and coming of age process whilst overcoming his PTSD. Not how many chicks he friendzoned.


----------



## Lady Timpani

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'm sorry, but do you guys even appreciate how hard it is write good drama? It's not easy, you know, and the first season of SaO was about Kirito's internal grieving and coming of age process whilst overcoming his PTSD. Not how many chicks he friendzoned.



Maybe that type of drama just isn't their cup of tea. I know that they're certainly not alone in their feelings for SAO, though. I've heard these same complaints from a lot of people who have watched it.


----------



## pillow bunny

We appreciate how hard it is to write good drama, but SAO isn't good drama.


----------



## Blood

pillow bunny said:


> We appreciate how hard it is to write good drama, but SAO isn't good drama.


thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

really procrastinating hard on watching anime this summer. i could of finished utena, i could of finished like 7 other animes as well but instead i didnt
and school starts in like 2 weeks
whineee


----------



## Swiftstream

pillow bunny said:


> We appreciate how hard it is to write good drama, but SAO isn't good drama.



It was SO rushed.
It was like Asuna just saved Kirito's life, and bam they're super in love.

I was like WTF.

By the way, if y'all like shoujo animes, blue spring ride is pretty good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Blood said:


> i could of finished utena,



Please finish Utena. :')

Also, I'm thinking of looking into Blue Spring Ride. Probably the manga though, since I don't have time for anime.


----------



## Zanessa

Ao Haru Ride is great but the eyes are really killing me.
Really, I'm only sticking around for plot and because Kou is Eren Yeager (SnK) and Yukkine (Noragami) and that makes me happy.


----------



## Ichigo.

Lady Timpani said:


> Please finish Utena. :')
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of looking into Blue Spring Ride. Probably the manga though, since I don't have time for anime.



I just recently caught up with the manga and I didn't expect to care so much for the characters, but I do. typical shoujo, but I'm enjoying and will keep up with it.


----------



## MC4pros

Omg, I've been watching Nagi No Asukara for the longest time and I _finally_finished! =3


----------



## Cudon

Started watching Space Dandy today. I usually hate silly anime like it but for some reason I'm loving it. I'm waifuing the hell out of Meow. That thing is mine.

 I'm also really hyped about Zankyou no terror and so far it's really neat. The way everything is done ugghhh <3. I love how the dialog isn't just 2 characters establishing things that they already should know for the viewer. It's really detailed too.


----------



## Lady Timpani

aleonhart said:


> I just recently caught up with the manga and I didn't expect to care so much for the characters, but I do. typical shoujo, but I'm enjoying and will keep up with it.



Typical shoujo's fine haha. I don't think I've really ever read a shoujo that wasn't yuri, so this will be an experience.

Also, what do you guys hate so much about the eyes? Unless it's strictly an anime thing and nothing to do with the manga.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, I guess Sailor Moon is the only shoujo I've read that wasn't yuri-centric. Oh well, point still stands lol.


----------



## Oriana

Dinomates said:


> Started watching Space Dandy today. I usually hate silly anime like it but for some reason I'm loving it. I'm waifuing the hell out of Meow. That thing is mine.
> 
> I'm also really hyped about Zankyou no terror and so far it's really neat. The way everything is done ugghhh <3. I love how the dialog isn't just 2 characters establishing things that they already should know for the viewer. It's really detailed too.



I'm tempted to try Space Dandy. Silly animes make me giggle x3


----------



## Maruchan

Some of my favourites / all-time classics:

- Mushishi
- Honey & Clover 
- Mononoke  <-- Kusuriuri !!!!!
- Natsume Yuujinchou
- Full Metal Alchemist 
- Trigun
- Gankutsuou
- Ghost in the Shell

Honorable Mentions:
- ONE PIECE  <-- huge fan of the manga, the anime, not so much, but yeah.
- Harukanaru Toki no Naka de  <-- again, LOVE the manga series & the games, anime quality sucks... -__-


----------



## Cou

Maruchan said:


> - ONE PIECE  <-- huge fan of the manga, the anime, not so much, but yeah.



ayyyye yeah, the anime really sucks for me too but i still love it (though i stopped since dressrosa arc bECAUSE TOEI IS DOING REALLY TERRIBLE OMG). the manga is the best thing ever, my life basically. <: are you caught up with it?



i started gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun and omfg this is fricking rad hahahaha awesome anime i really love it so far, the characters are fricking cool
---

does anyone know the instrumental song they play in the background? D:


----------



## samsquared

I marathoned Magi the other day: has anyone else watched Magi? I haven't seen season 2, yet, but something on season 1:


Spoiler



Alibaba get it together, man. You're a good kid, but bad bad things happen to good people, and you can't solve your problems by just loving people. Seriously, I'm pretty sure I said "Oh my God, just kill him, seriously, just handcuff him or something at least if you don't want to do that, seriously, Alibaba," in regards to Cassim, who had already betrayed him like 5 times. The little revelation that Cassim has at the end when he is able to rest in peace is nice, but my frustration with Alibaba didn't really evaporate just because Cassim was a human being who had a good reason to do what he did. Also the dynamic between yellow/white rukh and black rukh is awesome. Judal's voice sounds just like Prussia's- I had to look it up. Even though they aren't the same voice actor, what a freaking voice! Is this like, the Bryce Papenbrook voice of Japan? lol 
SinbadxJafar 5ever. But really, though, Sinbad is my waifu
OH NOPE JK MORGIANA IS MY WAIFU. Morgiana. Oh my god. I love her so much. Almost as much as I like Aladdin, who, by the way, was kind of separated from Ugo a bit too early for my tastes. Nooo Ugo don't go ur head is my husbando
In summation, I think Magi is awesome. Even though I went into it thinking it would be a pure adventure story about conquering dungeons and Ugo meeting his 'family' and Aladdin discovering his powers, it totally exploded into this political drama that I had way more fun with than I thought I would. So yaaay 
Also the show looks amazing, even with that primary colour anime biz going on


----------



## bluegoat14

Dinomates said:


> Started watching Space Dandy today. I usually hate silly anime like it but for some reason I'm loving it. I'm waifuing the hell out of Meow. That thing is mine.
> 
> I'm also really hyped about Zankyou no terror and so far it's really neat. The way everything is done ugghhh <3. I love how the dialog isn't just 2 characters establishing things that they already should know for the viewer. It's really detailed too.



I'm planning to watch both of those, I'm glad they're good so far! I'll probably wait on Zankyou no Terror until it finishes airing.


----------



## Edzers

Sword Art Online 2. end.


----------



## the_red_cloud

School rumble naruto devil is a part timer sword art online attack on titan death note


----------



## KermitTea

Edzers said:


> Sword Art Online 2. end.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Pretty much sums up my Saturdays for the past four weeks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Karen said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Pretty much sums up my Saturdays for the past four weeks.



Karen lives!

I've been watching K-On Season One in my free time, along with Persona 4 The Golden Animation. Sword Art is on my to do list along with a few other shows, but I'd rather just marathon it.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Edzers said:


> Sword Art Online 2. end.


Does this finally have an air date?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MagicalCat590 said:


> Does this finally have an air date?



It's been airing for a few weeks now.


----------



## Zanessa

Tom said:


> I've been watching K-On Season One in my free time



Aw, K-On! Make sure you don't watch the movie before season 2 like me. *facepalms*

I should probably also ask how you like it so far.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Tom said:


> It's been airing for a few weeks now.



.....Why am I always the last one to know about these things?! Well, there's another anime I'll watching on Netflix. I freaking hate trying to play catch-up with a series.


----------



## Zanessa

Ah, all the anime I've seen: 
Shingeki no Kyojin
Free! (+ Eternal Summer)
Clannad (+ After Story)
Angel Beats!
K-On!
Dragonball Z
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Noragami
Air (TV)
Elfen Lied
Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni
Ao Haru Ride
AnoHana
Kanon (2006)

I just.. needed to keep track. XD 
Do I recommend them all? Sure. Go and check them out.. but the ones in blue MAY make you cry depending on your past.. (like Ao Haru Ride made me cry because of my rejection and its painful reminder, and Elfen Lied made me cry because *spoilers* and K-On! made me cry because of its ending (plus I fell in love with it and its songs.. ;v; )


----------



## Edzers

In all honesty, I don't know who wouldn't cry in clannad after story. You no cry? You have no soul.


----------



## Oriana

Edzers said:


> In all honesty, I don't know who wouldn't cry in clannad after story. You no cry? You have no soul.



*goes on a journey to reclaim my soul* ._.


----------



## Swiftstream

Watching K-on right now. It's pretty good so far


----------



## Cam1

Dangan Ronpa is my favorite, not currently watching anything


----------



## samsquared

I've been watching Love Stage!!
Usually I'm totally not into BL shows
but Love Stage is... mmph
The premise isn't necessarily the most original thing out there. But them characters, man. Izumi is mai waifu.


----------



## Geoni

I'm watching Sakigake!! OtokoJuku and it's something else.


----------



## samsquared

Dad said:


> I'm watching Sakigake!! OtokoJuku and it's something else.


Ah, at first I thought you were talking about Sabegebu!
And then I looked up what you were really talking about. 


Spoiler



The first rule of Fight Club


----------



## kassie

I'm currently watching a lot of the Summer season, favorites include: Ao Haru Ride, Gekkan Shoujo, Love Stage!! and Zankyou no Terror. c:


----------



## Cou

serenderpity said:


> I'm currently watching a lot of the Summer season, favorites include: Ao Haru Ride, Gekkan Shoujo, Love Stage!! and Zankyou no Terror. c:



yooo awesome list! omg gekkan is super great and it's a type of anime everyone should watch this summer esp if they were watching anything related to destroying tokyo (ahem zankyou and tokyo ghoul).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Aw, K-On! Make sure you don't watch the movie before season 2 like me. *facepalms*
> 
> I should probably also ask how you like it so far.



Will do.  And I'm definitely liking it so far, very cutesy stuff. Great to watch when I need something to pass or kill time.


----------



## spCrossing

There's a new Digimon anime and it's going to be a sequel to Digimon Adventure setting in 2015...
*Guys...I can't...I....*


----------



## Isabella

idk what to watch next, i finished nagi like weeks ago and since then i haven't watched anime D:
here's my anime list,
recommend me something?
like the anime i'm still 'watching' i lost interest in or eventually forgot to watch?? idk i feel like i keep starting them and not finishing lol.


----------



## Ichigo.

I caught up with Tokyo Ghoul and Akame ga Kill. definitely prefer Tokyo Ghoul, though I wish they didn't censor it


----------



## BlueLeaf

Tom said:


> Will do.  And I'm definitely liking it so far, very cutesy stuff. Great to watch when I need something to pass or kill time.


I really liked K-ON as well, it's one of the best music anime out there. "Love Live!" is also a pretty good one.



Cou said:


> yooo awesome list! omg gekkan is super great and it's a type of anime everyone should watch this summer esp if they were watching anything related to destroying tokyo (ahem zankyou and tokyo ghoul).


I'm also a pretty big fan of Gekkan, the jokes, the soundtrack, everything! (I admit that I read the manga version of Episode 3 before watching it :3)

Currently watching Black Butler, I'm really liking it so far. As for ongoing anime, I'm watching Persona 4GA, Free! Eternal Summer, Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, and Glasslip. I'm a pretty big fan of Slice of Life anime ; I find it more easier to relate to the characters if it's SoL.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

GUYS I NEED MORE ANIME TO WATCH!! i just finished Angel Beats..it was sooo good! 
I liked..
Ouran High school Host Club
Kaichou wa Maid Sama
Angel Beats
Clannad
Lovely Complex
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
Fruits Basket
Ghost Hunt
Special A 
Myself; Yourself
Peach Girl 
What would you recommend based on these?


----------



## samsquared

ZeldaSylveon said:


> GUYS I NEED MORE ANIME TO WATCH!! i just finished Angel Beats..it was sooo good!
> I liked..
> Ouran High school Host Club
> Kaichou wa Maid Sama
> Angel Beats
> Clannad
> Lovely Complex
> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
> Fruits Basket
> Ghost Hunt
> Special A
> Myself; Yourself
> Peach Girl
> What would you recommend based on these?



Azumanga Daioh. Probably one of my favourites; cute and funny.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I don't even like anime that much. It's so overrated and all gross! Kinda like dried out paint. It's all icky and goopy and gross. I hate anime for life!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I know that most of you that are into Ao Haru Ride are watching it, but for those of you who are reading it:

Where are you reading it? I'm reading it on mangahere, and I like the story well enough (so far), but the translation is bugging me. Whoever translated it seems to have been very literal in their translation, because the English is kind of awkward and weird sounding. I know it's maybe not the biggest deal, but it kind of detracts from the story for me. I looked at mangareader and saw that it's the same translator, at least for the early chapters. 

Does the translation get any better, or am I just anal about this kind of thing? It's dumb, but it just bugs me so much.


----------



## Ichigo.

Lady Timpani said:


> I know that most of you that are into Ao Haru Ride are watching it, but for those of you who are reading it:
> 
> Where are you reading it? I'm reading it on mangahere, and I like the story well enough (so far), but the translation is bugging me. Whoever translated it seems to have been very literal in their translation, because the English is kind of awkward and weird sounding. I know it's maybe not the biggest deal, but it kind of detracts from the story for me. I looked at mangareader and saw that it's the same translator, at least for the early chapters.
> 
> Does the translation get any better, or am I just anal about this kind of thing? It's dumb, but it just bugs me so much.



I read it on kissmanga along with everything else I read haha. the translation quality is definitely readable there, not too many mistakes. didn't find myself getting annoyed with it or anything (unlike when I tried to read vampire knight...)


----------



## Cudon

Isabella said:


> idk what to watch next, i finished nagi like weeks ago and since then i haven't watched anime D:
> here's my anime list,
> recommend me something?
> like the anime i'm still 'watching' i lost interest in or eventually forgot to watch?? idk i feel like i keep starting them and not finishing lol.


Go watch Sakurasou. It gets alot more mature after a few episodes. c: 
I quite enjoyed Deadman wonderland so I recommend.
Heard alot of good stuff about steins;gate. Apparently it gets more interesting later on ??
I'd recommend Bakemonogatari if you're into that kinda stuff. It got really boring to me and I loathed the romance of it ; everyone lurves one dude and its stupid


----------



## Lady Timpani

aleonhart said:


> I read it on kissmanga along with everything else I read haha. the translation quality is definitely readable there, not too many mistakes. didn't find myself getting annoyed with it or anything (unlike when I tried to read vampire knight...)



Alright, I'll look into that. The translation is pretty bad in this one, and the scan quality has gone down a lot since the first chapter.


----------



## Ichigo.

Lady Timpani said:


> Alright, I'll look into that. The translation is pretty bad in this one, and the scan quality has gone down a lot since the first chapter.



that's the worst, and it happens too often. tell me if you have better luck with it!


----------



## Lady Timpani

aleonhart said:


> that's the worst, and it happens too often. tell me if you have better luck with it!



Omg this is much better. Thanks so much!


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> I've been watching K-On Season One in my free time, along with Persona 4 The Golden Animation. Sword Art is on my to do list along with a few other shows, but I'd rather just marathon it.





Swiftstream said:


> Watching K-on right now. It's pretty good so far











Isabella said:


> idk what to watch next, i finished nagi like weeks ago and since then i haven't watched anime D:
> here's my anime list,
> recommend me something?
> like the anime i'm still 'watching' i lost interest in or eventually forgot to watch?? idk i feel like i keep starting them and not finishing lol.



From that list, I'd definitely suggest giving Geass, K-On, and Bebop a try.


----------



## Ashtot

Tried out SOA last night... Ended up watching 8 episodes. It was definitely better than expected.


----------



## Zanessa

Tried out Zankyou no Terror. It's alright. 



Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror



I like how they execute their plans, and how it all leads back to Oepedis. (spelling fail oops) But that girl, can't remember her name, is one of the most bland supporting females I've ever seen.


----------



## Cudon

ZanessaGaily said:


> Tried out Zankyou no Terror. It's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror
> 
> 
> 
> I like how they execute their plans, and how it all leads back to Oepedis. (spelling fail oops) But that girl, can't remember her name, is one of the most bland supporting females I've ever seen.


I agree 


Spoiler: kind of spoilers



It's like her whole personality is centered around the fact that she's depressed. Not just that so far she's been useless and she's supposedly a main character... It's odd


----------



## Isabella

Dinomates said:


> Go watch Sakurasou. It gets alot more mature after a few episodes. c:
> I quite enjoyed Deadman wonderland so I recommend.
> Heard alot of good stuff about steins;gate. Apparently it gets more interesting later on ??
> I'd recommend Bakemonogatari if you're into that kinda stuff. It got really boring to me and I loathed the romance of it ; everyone lurves one dude and its stupid



Ah yeah, I meant to finish Sakurasou, I enjoyed the first episode. I'll probably get to that first, I usually finish those slice of life anime fast if they're really good. I also really liked Deadman wonderland but I forgot to keep up with it LOL. From what I've seen in Bake, doesn't seem like my kind of anime. I didn't like the first episode I watched, but I might just give it another try.



Thunder said:


> From that list, I'd definitely suggest giving Geass, K-On, and Bebop a try.



Yeah, and I've been told Bebop is a 'must watch', I really need to get around to watching it already lol.


----------



## Cou

Dinomates said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kind of spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> It's like her whole personality is centered around the fact that she's depressed. Not just that so far she's been useless and she's supposedly a main character... It's odd


I'm giving her a wait. Actually I already like her more because of that motorcycle ride with Twelve/Hisami. I think she's gonna be something later on especially since in the beginning, Hisami talked about how she had the same eyes (feelings? idk but something like that) when they first attacked. And I really like her character so far, she's not exactly useless, I mean, right now, all Twelve and Nine are doing are bombing places, we don't even know the exact reasons yet, their past, etc. I'm kinda leaning and hoping that Lisa is somewhat connected to it. And I don't really blame her bland or depressed personality, her mom is kinda insane... not to mention she's like bullied at school. But since the last episode, it seems like she's finally geting in the role and started moving with Nine and Twelve, so I'm really looking forward to it.

I laughed so much when Hisami opened the door and Arata was just like, "No." without any hesitations.

The motorcycle bit was real awesome, and how she laughed and I ended up liking Hisami too <:


----------



## Mariah

Started watching Yami Shibai. The episodes are only four minutes long and it's pretty good so far.
From MAL:





> Yamishibai is a picture-story style of animation whose motif is surrounded and based off rumors and urban legends throughout the history of Japan.


----------



## Thunder

Isabella said:


> Yeah, and I've been told Bebop is a 'must watch', I really need to get around to watching it already lol.



I'm just as bad when it comes to finally watching something. Just ask Horus about Geass or Cou about Hyouka.

If you're not too picky, Geass and Bebop had pretty good dubs. I'd go sub over dub when it comes to K-on, though.


----------



## BellGreen

Thunder said:


> If you're not too picky, Geass and Bebop had pretty good dubs. I'd go sub over dub when it comes to K-on, though.



Personally, I thought the dub was fine, but I didn't really watch the sub and I didn't want to for Season 2 since it's hard to convert over from dub to sub. 

There's always anime that just won't work being dubbed though, like most music anime are it seems.


----------



## Thunder

Yeah it's a little difficult to switch between sub and dub, especially if there's a big difference in a character's voice.

Though, I probably wouldn't have liked Ritsu as much if not for her VA.


----------



## Zanessa

I've watched a lot of dubs, and I refuse to watch the subs 'cause I feel like the dub will no longer be awesome to me. ;A;


----------



## Ichigo.

Spoiler: SAO II



just watched the latest episode, and i'm pretty pumped for the battles. i honestly couldn't care less about sinon's backstory, but i think she's pretty alright so far. i just hope it doesn't become the whole "ladies love kirito" ordeal again because she's a cool chick. they don't need to make her fall for him. 
i just wanna know who the heck death gun is


----------



## Zanessa

I don't really like Tokyo Ghoul so far.. ;A;


----------



## taehyvng

ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't really like Tokyo Ghoul so far.. ;A;



the manga is soo much better ;n;


----------



## Horus

Tokyo Ghoul is like SnK with artwork I don't like


----------



## Zanessa

rimu said:


> the manga is soo much better ;n;





Spoiler



So this dude just kicks Hide and they expect me to take this seriously? LMAO I CAN'T. It probably is better ;A;


----------



## Cou

Manga and anime are just the same, with slight differences and fast-phase with anime.


----------



## Naiad

Cou said:


> Manga and anime are just the same, with slight differences and fast-phase with anime.



Except when the anime finishes before the manga and their endings are totally different oops

Love Stage! & Sailor Moon Crystal are the only things that keep me going right now. (Free! is just a roller coaster of emotion •^•)


----------



## Cou

Lafiel said:


> Except when the anime finishes before the manga and their endings are totally different oops



Yeah, oops sorry, I was talking about the anime of tokyo ghoul so far..


----------



## Naiad

Cou said:


> Yeah, oops sorry, I was talking about the anime of tokyo ghoul so far..



Ah xC
 Slips away as awkwardness begins


----------



## Pirate

Does anyone recommend Madoka Magica? I was surprised to find that such a seemingly insanely popular anime only had 12 episodes.


----------



## Horus

Elin said:


> Does anyone recommend Madoka Magica? I was surprised to find that such a seemingly insanely popular anime only had 12 episodes.



It's very good

Also recommend Angel Beats! which is about the same length


----------



## Lady Timpani

Elin said:


> Does anyone recommend Madoka Magica? I was surprised to find that such a seemingly insanely popular anime only had 12 episodes.



Yeah, it's a good anime. Just don't pay attention to a lot of the hype surrounding it, or you may be disappointed with it.


----------



## taehyvng

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, it's a good anime. Just don't pay attention to a lot of the hype surrounding it, or you may be disappointed with it.



tru like me


----------



## hoatheasian

Currently rewatching Clannad and Death Note before going back to school. These two are my all-time favorite, but the contrast between the two is what makes me love them so much.


----------



## taehyvng

hoatheasian said:


> Currently rewatching Clannad and Death Note before going back to school. These two are my all-time favorite, but the contrast between the two is what makes me love them so much.



i found clannad so boring i stopped watching when the loli was giving out the starfish things ;n;


----------



## Isabella

Elin said:


> Does anyone recommend Madoka Magica? I was surprised to find that such a seemingly insanely popular anime only had 12 episodes.



It's worth a watch, only 12 episodes. Not the best anime ever imo, it personally took me a few episodes to get really hooked with it but it's overall enjoyable.

Clannad is in my top 5 favorite anime ever.


----------



## Swiftstream

Isabella said:


> It's worth a watch, only 12 episodes. Not the best anime ever imo, it personally took me a few episodes to get really hooked with it but it's overall enjoyable.



It's really really sad.


----------



## Cudon

Imo Madoka Magica is really good. Seen sadder stuff though.

I also think Clannad is really boring and generic but that's just my opinion


----------



## Swiftstream

Dinomates said:


> Imo Madoka Magica is really good. Seen sadder stuff though.
> 
> I also think Clannad is really boring and generic but that's just my opinion



Ugh don't even get me started on Clannad.

Madoka is good, but the way they drew their faces really irk me ; - ;


----------



## Isabella

Dinomates said:


> Imo Madoka Magica is really good. Seen sadder stuff though.
> 
> I also think Clannad is really boring and generic but that's just my opinion



which are the saddest you've seen?

i'm a sucker for sad anime lmao


----------



## Zanessa

Clannad is soo good..
But the After Story is hella amazing.


----------



## Edzers

ZeldaSylveon said:


> GUYS I NEED MORE ANIME TO WATCH!! i just finished Angel Beats..it was sooo good!
> I liked..
> Ouran High school Host Club
> Kaichou wa Maid Sama
> Angel Beats
> Clannad
> Lovely Complex
> Higurashi no Naku Koro ni
> Fruits Basket
> Ghost Hunt
> Special A
> Myself; Yourself
> Peach Girl
> What would you recommend based on these?



Golden Time.


----------



## Zanessa

Okay can I ask why so many people hate/strongly dislike Clannad? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

(the first season, that is.. a lot of people seem to like the After Story a lot more)


----------



## Misuzurin

The only good thing in Clannad is that the main character Okazaki is relatable and an interesting lead. I really disliked Nagisa, so it was hard for me to become attached to her. I own an actual copy of the japanese game too. Honestly I have mixed feelings for Clannad. It is definitely above average, but I think it is over-rated. The main problem is that it truthfully is just full of emo moe blob and slapstick. I used to enjoy it when I was in high school, but now I can't get through the first season.


----------



## taehyvng

ZanessaGaily said:


> Okay can I ask why so many people hate/strongly dislike Clannad? :/



it's boring and after story was spoiled for me so i dont even bother watching it


----------



## Misuzurin

I also feel like the ending is a cop out. But most Key endings are.


----------



## Ichigo.

I decided to watch Another after hearing all the hype. and although it kept me hooked the whole time, the last two episodes were just too much. didn't work for me.


----------



## Swiftstream

aleonhart said:


> I decided to watch Another after hearing all the hype. and although it kept me hooked the whole time, the last two episodes were just too much. didn't work for me.



o3o is it scary,
I can't handle scary animes, or any anime with gore.

{im so pathetic that i couldn't even watch angel beats..}


----------



## Ichigo.

Swiftstream said:


> o3o is it scary,
> I can't handle scary animes, or any anime with gore.
> 
> {im so pathetic that i couldn't even watch angel beats..}



the gore isn't constant but when it's there, it's pretty gnarly. I don't think it was scary though.


----------



## Zanessa

rimu said:


> it's boring and after story was spoiled for me so i dont even bother watching it



It was spoiled for me and I still enjoyed it.


----------



## AskaRay

If anyone hasn't seen it I HIGHLY recommend Mononoke (NO not the movie, though that's good too).

Here's a link to the ANN description!

It's just such a well-done show I'm so sad there's no second season (yet..........hopeful forever...)


----------



## dmytro

^ i've been meaning to watch that! thanks for reminding me lol

the most recent anime i finished was Princess Jellyfish. it was pretty funny and really cute <3


----------



## CR33P

anybody know any recent comedy anime? also tell me if it is dirty or not


----------



## spCrossing

CR33P said:


> anybody know any recent comedy anime? also tell me if it is dirty or not


Recent?
Well the new Keroro anime is one of them and it's good just not as good as the old one.
And then there's Space Dandy...although dirty, it's one of the best animes I've seen in years.


----------



## Cudon

CR33P said:


> anybody know any recent comedy anime? also tell me if it is dirty or not


I'd recommend Space Dandy. It's not dirty in a sexual way. Like all the older female characters are extremely sexualized but it's made fun of more than it's dirty. I hate unneeded sexual fan service but I don't mind it in Space Dandy since it's a part of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> which are the saddest you've seen?
> 
> i'm a sucker for sad anime lmao


It takes quite alot to make me sad so there's no anime that' has really done it. But Bokurano : Ours is basically a mess of sad stuff. I still gotta finish it but I've quite enjoyed it. The ''Kyubey'' in that anime is alot better than Kyubey in Madoka imo.


----------



## taehyvng

is ttgl good i really wanna watch it


----------



## Lady Timpani

rimu said:


> is ttgl good i really wanna watch it



I really liked TTGL. It's kinda silly but is pretty good at making you care about the characters.


----------



## Cam1

I have only seen 4 animes so far, and there was only one I wasnt particularly fond of. I didnt enjoy Hetalia very much. I did love Danganronpa, SnK, and Mirai Nikki, though.


----------



## Swiftstream

PokeCam420 said:


> I have only seen 4 animes so far, and there was only one I wasnt particularly fond of. I didnt enjoy Hetalia very much. I did love Danganronpa, SnK, and Mirai Nikki, though.



Wait Daganronpa is an anime?!
/runs off to got watch it

Mirai Nikki seems really creepy...
Still looking for good animes to watch. Recently finished K-on


----------



## Edzers

Akame Ga Kill. I'm Sobbing Right Now. (Finishes Manga) DIES


----------



## Ichigo.

I've started several different series during the past week but none of them really clicked until...death note (I know, how have I not watched it before?) but !!!! I'm hooked.


----------



## Xanarcah

I marathoned through Log Horizon a couple of weeks ago. It wasn't bad. I might be jumping in on a cosplay group for it. 

Then I started reading the light novel. IT'S HILARIOUS. Just. What. 

I'm going to make our Naotsugu put panty stickers on the back of his shield and carry around a little notebook, because _accuracy is important_.


----------



## Farobi

Akame go Kill is becoming my favorite anime ever. Like seriously.


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> Akame go Kill is becoming my favorite anime ever. Like seriously.



Looks like I need to sit my ass down for a while and watch this, my friend's been telling me about it and it looks hella promising.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Watching hunter x hunter -u-


----------



## DJStarstryker

DJStarstryker said:


> What I'm watching now:
> *Rozen Maiden Zur?ckspulen* - Pretty animation but meh story. Kirakishou is too much of evil bad guy with no other personality. I really liked the original Rozen Maiden show better. At this point I'm going to finish it, but I don't expect much.
> 
> What I'm going to watch next:
> *Log Horizon* - A guy at work thinks this is "best of genre" for the online game shows, even better than SAO. I'm curious.
> 
> *Hajime no Ippo: Rising* - Because I'm a fan of this series in general. Yes, I've seen all of the previous stuff. I actually own the original season of Ippo on DVD. It's too bad New Challenger (season 2) and Rising (season 3) have pretty much no chance of being released in the US on DVD.



OK, update! Rozen Maiden got better in the last half. Log Horizon was awesome. I liked it better than SAO, personally. Hajime no Ippo was awesome as expected.

Other anime:

Watched:
*Sakura Trick* - I just watched a few episodes. This was not what I was expecting. I was not expecting a 4-koma manga turned into an anime. The problem with that is half size episodes means not much is going to happen. Also, the show felt very boring after a while, when it was just set ups to make the 2 main characters kiss. It felt like nothing was going to happen beyond that, and the jokes weren't very funny, IMO.

Watching now:

*Outbreak Company* - Oh, the lulz for this one. If you are a big otaku, into anime and video games, and know a lot about Japanese pop culture, I highly suggest watching this. If you aren't a big otaku, you won't get the jokes, so probably won't get much out of it. This is an awesome show.


----------



## Cou

lynn105 said:


> Watching hunter x hunter -u-



!!! yessssss lynn <3 omg hxh is really great, im glad you got into watching it!


----------



## Edzers

Farobi said:


> Akame go Kill is becoming my favorite anime ever. Like seriously.



I don't like it that much after I read the manga. Some serious dark **** in there. But yeah, I love the anime.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

DJStarstryker said:


> OK, update! Rozen Maiden got better in the last half. Log Horizon was awesome. I liked it better than SAO, personally. Hajime no Ippo was awesome as expected.
> 
> Other anime:
> 
> Watched:
> *Sakura Trick* - I just watched a few episodes. This was not what I was expecting. I was not expecting a 4-koma manga turned into an anime. The problem with that is half size episodes means not much is going to happen. Also, the show felt very boring after a while, when it was just set ups to make the 2 main characters kiss. It felt like nothing was going to happen beyond that, and the jokes weren't very funny, IMO.
> 
> Watching now:
> 
> *Outbreak Company* - Oh, the lulz for this one. If you are a big otaku, into anime and video games, and know a lot about Japanese pop culture, I highly suggest watching this. If you aren't a big otaku, you won't get the jokes, so probably won't get much out of it. This is an awesome show.



I liked Log Horizon a little more than SAO too, definitely looking forward to its return (presumably) this fall.  Something so satisfying about watching people "rebuild" life in a game.


----------



## Isabella

Might start Akame ga Kill, finishing up Nisekoi though.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Finally got around to watching The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, in all honesty I never wanted to watch it cause Haruhis face kinda annoyed me, maybe it's her eyebrows. I don't know, but overall I like it so far. The episodes are a bit confusing, but I understand why people think it's so great. I enjoy the narrating, it's entertaining.


----------



## RainbowNotes

watching sailor moon crystal , and haikyuu right now, but i might rewatch .hack//sign since i recently rewatched .hack//quantum


----------



## sylveons

i recently started barakamon, i like it a lot! it's funny and heartwarming at the same time. 
also, i'm currently watching zankyou no terror... if you're into the psychological/thriller genre(s) then you need watch this show, it's amazing! the animation and quality is stunning, and the plotline is pretty cool too. (although a pretty good chunk of the plot has yet to be unveiled) the episodes feel a little too short for this type of show, (about 23-24 mins long) considering it would help kinda flesh-out the plot a bit more, but it's still great nonetheless.


----------



## Amyy

im watching guilty crown at the moment and holy cow, i cried my heart out


Spoiler: spoilers, dont click if you havent watched



hare did not deserve to die and she was honestly one of my favourites :c


----------



## taehyvng

sorrynotsorry said:


> im watching guilty crown at the moment and holy cow, i cried my heart out
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers, dont click if you havent watched
> 
> 
> 
> hare did not deserve to die and she was honestly one of my favourites :c





Spoiler



SH** IKR DUDE I CRIED WHEN SHE DIED LIKE TBH I DON T EVEN CARE ABOUT THE PINK CHICK


----------



## Amyy

rimu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SH** IKR DUDE I CRIED WHEN SHE DIED LIKE TBH I DON T EVEN CARE ABOUT THE PINK CHICK





Spoiler



same here, holy crap, hare didnt even reach shu's hand, and she was smiling when she died THE FEELS


----------



## taehyvng

sorrynotsorry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same here, holy crap, hare didnt even reach shu's hand, and she was smiling when she died THE FEELS





Spoiler



omg pLS NO DONT REMIND ME


----------



## Ichigo.

I just finished death note and I am SO SATISFIED AHHH



Spoiler



i'm so glad Light died and what better way than by Ryuk's own hand just as he said at the start of the series? at the beginning, I actually rooted for Light, but by the end he was probably the worst thing ever. scum of the earth. was anyone else reminded of breaking bad?? WW died from bleeding out from a gunshot wound all alone with the police coming for him. it was very similar to Light's death ((though I guess there was something more noble about WW's death overall)).



overall, I loved the series. I do have some issues about how they wrote the female characters though. shame.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm watching a butt-load of 60's anime latley...
And after all of that, I want to watch Nichijou again.


----------



## Cudon

The latest episode of Zankyou no terror was sooo goooooddd.


----------



## Swiftstream

= _ =
somebody suggest some good animes. 
i have nothing to watch after i finished k-on.


----------



## taehyvng

Swiftstream said:


> = _ =
> somebody suggest some good animes.
> i have nothing to watch after i finished k-on.



umm u might like love lab, yuru yuri, tamako market, love live, chuunibyou, hanasaku iroha or aiura


----------



## Zanessa

Dinomates said:


> The latest episode of Zankyou no terror was sooo goooooddd.



OMG I AGREE.



Spoiler



Yo Five is scary though. I STILL don't like Lisa. I was scared for Twelve. Nine is mah buddy though. XD


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I JUST FINSIHED SWORD ART ONLINE AND IM UPSET THAT ITS OVER


----------



## Leanne

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I JUST FINSIHED SWORD ART ONLINE AND IM UPSET THAT ITS OVER



The second season is currently airing ^^


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Leanne said:


> The second season is currently airing ^^



haha i know i've been holding off on watching them because i don't want to get caught up with the most recent one and have to wait for the next episode to come out D: lol i'm impatient


----------



## Leanne

ZeldaSylveon said:


> haha i know i've been holding off on watching them because i don't want to get caught up with the most recent one and have to wait for the next episode to come out D: lol i'm impatient



I actually do the same hahaha. I am not patient enough to always wait for the next episode.


----------



## Ichigo.

and another female character in SAO has just been ruined. the harem makes it reallyyyy hard to enjoy the story. 



Spoiler



kirito can't seem to remember he has a girlfriend even tho she's da bomb


----------



## Lady Timpani

aleonhart said:


> and another female character in SAO has just been ruined. the harem makes it reallyyyy hard to enjoy the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> kirito can't seem to remember he has a girlfriend even tho she's da bomb



Complaints like this are exactly why I don't want to watch SAO. 

I'm thinking of getting into Zankyou no Terror since it only started airing like last month, but I was wondering what you guys thought of it. I read the plot description on Wikipedia, but it was kind of vague.


----------



## BlueLeaf

I just finished Mirai Nikki, it's not as scary as people make it out to be. It was a pretty good anime, I heard the manga and anime endings were different though, I'll read into that.

I also watched Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, it's a really good anime and depicts an earthquake scenario really well.


----------



## Ichigo.

Lady Timpani said:


> Complaints like this are exactly why I don't want to watch SAO.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting into Zankyou no Terror since it only started airing like last month, but I was wondering what you guys thought of it. I read the plot description on Wikipedia, but it was kind of vague.



yeah, I wouldn't even recommend it at this point. I'm just watching because I want to know how it unravels but it's a struggle. 

I watched all 5 episodes of zankyou no terror yesterday and enjoyed it a lot. I prefer psychological thriller anime with minimal/subtle comedy so it was perfect for me. the most recent episode is setting up for a really promising series.


----------



## Isabella

BlueLeaf said:


> I just finished Mirai Nikki, it's not as scary as people make it out to be. It was a pretty good anime, I heard the manga and anime endings were different though, I'll read into that.
> 
> I also watched Tokyo Magnitude 8.0, it's a really good anime and depicts an earthquake scenario really well.



People call it scary? Ha. It just has a lot of action and it's kind of dark but I wouldn't say it's 'scary'.


----------



## Zanessa

Zankyou no Terror is really good. I love the animation - that was truly a winner for me.


----------



## easpa

I just watched Akira yesterday. Kai should get his own movie he's so good. He's so good. So good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I watched the first episode of Zankyou no Terror and thought it was pretty interesting. I'm really interested in Lisa and her backstory, and I think they did a good job of grabbing my attention with the episode. Definitely gonna check out the rest sometime soon.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Currently watching Casshern Sins. Can't get over how much I like the opening song. >.<

If anyone has any super good recommendations I'd like to know of em, but I only enjoy watching anime that has finished airing ^^' 
A list would be spectacular *v*


----------



## Zeiro

looking forward to the upcoming DVD release!


----------



## ellemacc

Zeiro said:


> looking forward to the upcoming DVD release!



lmaooo
concept was pretty good, art style looks great, meh characters but not that appealing to me imo


Spoiler



im so sorry order now and receive other classics, perfect for your new edgy weeaboo 13 year old! includes:
elfen lied!
soul eater!
higurashi no nako koro ni!
naruto! 
hetalia!


----------



## taehyvng

Zeiro said:


> looking forward to the upcoming DVD release!



so excite 4 dis .....


----------



## Naiad

I'm still really, _really_ obsessed with 'Love Stage!!' and 'Free!!' >v<;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I love Angel Beats. The music and story are really good! Naoi is so cute. :3


----------



## Naiad

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I love Angel Beats. The music and story are really good! Naoi is so cute. :3



omfg haven't heard that name in awhile

I obsessed over Angel Beats back in 2010 x^x It's a great anime with a well-developed storyline. (I particularly like how they manage to add comedy into the mix.)


----------



## Amyy

just got up to date with zankyou no terror c:


----------



## ellemacc

any suggestions for horror/mysteries?


----------



## taehyvng

ellemacc said:


> any suggestions for horror/mysteries?



higurashi !!!!


----------



## Naiad

ellemacc said:


> any suggestions for horror/mysteries?



I really loved Gosick. (Dantalian no Shoka and Kamisama no Memo-Cho weren't that bad either.)


----------



## Keitara

I watched a Rurouni Kenshin play at a convention and fell in love with it. I'm at episode 15 atm. 
Kenshin is an amazing character and it has a very interesting setting. 
I can't decide if I should continue with One Piece or Kenshin for now >.<

Also, I was at Luna Haruna's [SAO 2nd ending] concert [3 times during the convention ] and it was great. The only stupid thing was that in the video that was playing while she sang the ending you saw for 90% Leafa or Suguha.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Swiftstream said:


> = _ =
> somebody suggest some good animes.
> i have nothing to watch after i finished k-on.



no gam no life. only has the first season, but it is a good first season


----------



## Mango

I just finished Squid Girl, I have finished Attack On Titan and I just got the 2nd manga, I'm watch Ouran High School Host Club, and I want to watch Black butler.


----------



## Farobi

Spoiler: Akame ga Kill Episode 6



Ok for reals what the actual fucck. I for one really loved Sheele's character and the way she just dies. NO!! She's literally my favorite female character ( next is Akame ofc) in the show and WHAT. She didn't deserve to die. ;~; Sorry this post isn't substantial or some shet but wow this rant though. 


Spoiler: I got spoiled so open this if you read the manga i guess??



I heard another major character is gonna die. idk who, but fack. hope its the green hair guy cause he doesn't seem very important.


----------



## unravel

Watch Dramatical Murder
Sis: Is that Aoba?
Me: Nope, it's Gakupo guy from Vocaloid

Seriously frig you Friend


----------



## taehyvng

haikyuu is so amazin

- - - Post Merge - - -

heck yea psycho pass s2 in fall


----------



## seigakaku

Macross is my fav anime... and also the eccentric family and kyousougiga. I've been really lazy with watching anime lately. I was watching Clannad but gave up at around episode 10.


----------



## Ichigo.

I find it hard to care about any of the characters in Akame ga Kill! apart from Akame. A huge reason why I can't seem to understand the hype behind it.


----------



## xxxmadison

I love seeing so many people share similar interests as me! 
I really like One Piece (still on the Marineford arc, watching episode 478 right now), Fairy Tail (all caught up to it), and Death Note (which ruined my life. ;- 
I'm thinking about starting Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Swiftstream

Considering watching Haikyuu... Anybody wanna convince me that it's good?

{Wahh gakuen alice is actually an amazing (super old) shoujo}


----------



## Lady Timpani

xxxmadison said:


> I love seeing so many people share similar interests as me!
> I really like One Piece (still on the Marineford arc, watching episode 478 right now), Fairy Tail (all caught up to it), and Death Note (which ruined my life. ;-
> I'm thinking about starting Tokyo Ghoul.



Marineford is a great arc. So many parts of it broke my heart, though, so if you cry easily, I'd recommend a box of tissues. 

I need to watch more OP; I haven't watched much since I got past the Time Skip. I might wind up reading it instead. 

I'm also watching Yu Yu Hakusho and Zankyou no Terror, along with Sailor Moon every other Saturday. YYH is pretty good, even though I'm generally not into anime that are so action-oriented.


----------



## puppy

so ive gotten into aldnoah.zero and tokyo ghoul
i saw 2 eps of akame ga kill but i dont think i like it very much

also not anime, but ive been reading noragami. i caught up with the manga and hnnngggg i want it to update faster why does it take so many mangas months to update while fairy tail and naruto spit out a crappy chapter a week


----------



## Skep

i really love mirai nikki, i don't even know why


----------



## taehyvng

Swiftstream said:


> Considering watching Haikyuu... Anybody wanna convince me that it's good?
> 
> {Wahh gakuen alice is actually an amazing (super old) shoujo}



HAIKYUU IS AMAZING PLS WATCH 10/10 RECOMMEND


----------



## katsuragi

lol still watching inuyasha, i should probably put in some effort to finish it


----------



## Keitara

Lady Timpani said:


> Marineford is a great arc. So many parts of it broke my heart, though, so if you cry easily, I'd recommend a box of tissues.
> 
> I need to watch more OP; I haven't watched much since I got past the Time Skip. I might wind up reading it instead.
> 
> I'm also watching Yu Yu Hakusho and Zankyou no Terror, along with Sailor Moon every other Saturday. YYH is pretty good, even though I'm generally not into anime that are so action-oriented.




Eh? I thought Marineford is gonna be epic because of cool fights and all...but it's gonna be super sad and emotional?! 
Noo.. I'll cry my pantsu off  
I thought of starting to read One Piece too, but I have that weird problem with some shonen manga. For example, when I read Naruto, the most time I don't know what's going on because the drawings are so... imprecise? when it comes to fights. In the anime everything's easier to understand. 
And also, I would REALLY miss Luffy's voice and laugh while reading...


----------



## CR33P

amazing music


----------



## DJStarstryker

What's with these people using Gamer Cat avatars? I was the only one using Gamer Cat avatars for a long time. I guess I'll switch to FFVI. 

ANYWAY! I am too lazy to update from my previous post. So I will say that I am currently watching The World God Only Knows. So hilarious if you understand gaming and especially dating sim tropes.


----------



## Cou

xxxmadison said:


> I love seeing so many people share similar interests as me!
> I really like One Piece (still on the Marineford arc, watching episode 478 right now), Fairy Tail (all caught up to it), and Death Note (which ruined my life. ;-
> I'm thinking about starting Tokyo Ghoul.


Marineford Arc is the best shounen arc of all time for me. I've never loved so many characters, cried, laughed, got so angry, and everything in one arc. I just, I don't know how I feel about it. I love it but I also hate it. Good luck with that arc! And hopefully we can talk about it later!! Fairy Tail was my second favorite until Grand Prix Arc. Death Note.. Oh man... Yeah I feel



Swiftstream said:


> Considering watching Haikyuu... Anybody wanna convince me that it's good?


!!! You really should watch Haikyuu!! The characters are amazing, the games are intense, and the story itself is a good twist of drama and comedy. But most of all, the character omg. Can't get enough of Haikyuu T^T
Especially if you love sports anime (and if you don't, it doesn't frcking matter bc it's hella good)


----------



## peachcake

Swiftstream said:


> Considering watching Haikyuu... Anybody wanna convince me that it's good?
> 
> {Wahh gakuen alice is actually an amazing (super old) shoujo}




YES!!!!
You DEFINITELY HAVE TO WATCH HAIKYUU!! 
Im my opinion, I think the art style is great along with the great variety of characters and their personalities, AND the Story line's pretty solid, too~ 
Another great thing about Haikyuu...
Is the Openings and Endings~!! UWAHHHHH THEY'RE SO CATCHYYYYY~ >w<
YOU.
MUST.
WATCH.
HAIKYUU.


----------



## Farobi

The music from SnK actually matches really well with the video. *claps*


----------



## spCrossing

I've been watching Ranma 1/2 recently.
It's a good anime, and has an awesome soundtrack, too.


----------



## Sholee

hmm.. can anyone recommend me any anime for this season? None of the synopsis really caught my eye


----------



## Zanessa

Sholee said:


> hmm.. can anyone recommend me any anime for this season? None of the synopsis really caught my eye



Ao Haru Ride? If you can handle shoujo, that is. 
Try Free! also if you haven't. (Watch Free! before watching Free! Eternal Summer) 

Also, Zankyou no Terror is really good. The animation is brilliant.


----------



## samsquared

Farobi said:


> The music from SnK actually matches really well with the video. *claps*



Luuuuulll I've seen this before, but this makes me the happiest
and Love Stage!! has been pretty good. (this is coming from probably one of the most virulent haters of Junjou Romantica, Sekaiichi Hatsukoi, and _Loveless_ ugh- not recommending it just b/c yaoi. it might be even in spite of yaoi.)


----------



## Cou

Sholee said:


> hmm.. can anyone recommend me any anime for this season? None of the synopsis really caught my eye



There's actually a lot of great anime this season.. This is probably the first time I'm watching SO MUCH (about ten woah) in one season....

You can try:

Ao Haru Ride (Shoujo, Romance)
Barakamon (Comedy, Slice of Life)
Free! Eternal Summer (Comedy, Sports (Swimming))
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun (Comedy, Romance(?), Shounen) *I SWEAR EVERYONE NEEDS TO WATCH THIS*
Glasslip (Slice of Life)
Haikyuu!! (well left over from last season) (Comedy, Sports)
Space Dandy 2 (Comedy, Sci-Fi)
SAO II
Tokyo Ghoul (Action, Horror, Psychological)
Zankyou no Terror (Psychological, Thriller)


----------



## Zeiro

why are there no sports anime with girl characters


----------



## Jollian

Zeiro said:


> why are there no sports anime with girl characters


this tho. and if they make one there better be none of that 'pantie shot' or 'boob jiggle' crap. just girls playing sports please


----------



## Labrontheowl

Currently watching 11 Eyes, not too exciting.
My current obsession is the opening to No.6 it's so great, the whole anime is so great.


----------



## yosugay

watch kotoura-san and ao haru ride


----------



## katsuragi

WATCH THE WORLD IS STILL BEAUTIFUL (SOREDEMO SEKAI WA UTSUKUSHII)


----------



## RainbowCherry

My favourites are pokemon, my mental choices are completely interfering with my school, sagebu survival games club and Corpse party: tortured souls. they are my favourites in no order  now im watching the world only god knows


----------



## Lio Fotia

Lemme make you a list:

10. KNK
9.  Cowboy Bebop
8.  Furuba (dub only)
7.  Trigun
6.  Inu Yasha
5.  Eden of the East
4.  Fate/Anything Nasu makes
3.  Free!
2.  SNK
1.  Sailor Moon (New, Old, this is my damn childhood.)​


----------



## Stepheroo

I'm currently still trying to finish Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai.

I keep getting distracted by TBT, thanks a lot.


----------



## Twinleaf

I'm currently watching Fruits Basket and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Amyy

last episode of anohana killed me. </3


----------



## Horus

More of a manga thing, but **** YEAH LUBBOCK WRECKING FACE
#AkameGaKill


----------



## Leopardfire

I just started Sword Art Online (I've watched up to episode three so far) and I love the concept.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC




----------



## Aradai

I'm so antsy for Tokyo Ghoul episodes. I want some Juuzou action plzzzzz.


----------



## Farobi

Tokyo Ghoul never really caught up to me compared to other Animes airing this season (Akame, Zankyou, Nozaki-kun..), but the latest episode was actually really mind-boggling-ly amazing that I'm really excited to see what's next! It's too bad that there's only 12 episodes of it though.


----------



## BATOCTO

P4GA's fight scene with Yu and Adachi was raw. 

other than that this anime season has been a low meh. now if they remake CCS hooo boy they better not ruin it like crsytal.


----------



## ribbyn

My favorite anime of all time has to be a tie between Revolutionary Girl Utena and Princess Tutu. They could be the only shows I ever watch for the rest of my life and I'd still be fully entertained, haha. My favorite genre is definitely magical girl tbh, though One Piece is my favorite manga/shonen.


----------



## puppy

these are the things im caught up with:

aldnoah.zero
tokyo ghoul anime and manga
sword art online season 2 (which is a lot better so far)

i might catch up with akame ga kill but it didnt get my interest in the first couple eps so idk?


----------



## cIementine

I'm really enjoying Snk <33
You can even get SnK alpacassos/arpakassos ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## Aradai

Marie said:


> I'm really enjoying Snk <33
> You can even get SnK alpacassos/arpakassos ? ▽ ` )ﾉ



WHERE??!!!


----------



## cIementine

Sparkanine said:


> WHERE??!!!



I usually buy them here <3


----------



## Aradai

Marie said:


> I usually buy them here <3



Thank you!


----------



## cIementine

Sparkanine said:


> Thank you!



No problem, jazztastical Ariel 

I started Snk yesterday and am already half way through.
Can anyone recommend any other series ? I'm considering SAO and Tokyo Ghoul and was wondering if they're good ?


----------



## Aradai

Marie said:


> No problem, jazztastical Ariel
> 
> I started Snk yesterday and am already half way through.
> Can anyone recommend any other series ? I'm considering SAO and Tokyo Ghoul and was wondering if they're good ?


Tokyo Ghoul only has 8 episodes out right now. It's very gory, as it's about these monsters called "ghouls" who must live on human flesh and blood. Kinda like cannibals.

But it's really interesting. I'm hooked.


----------



## cIementine

Sparkanine said:


> Tokyo Ghoul only has 8 episodes out right now. It's very gory, as it's about these monsters called "ghouls" who must live on human flesh and blood. Kinda like cannibals.
> 
> But it's really interesting. I'm hooked.



Ah, that sounds just like my kind of thing ahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't be fooled by the pink kids


----------



## Aradai

Marie said:


> Ah, that sounds just like my kind of thing ahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> don't be fooled by the pink kids


I'll keep that in mind.

Just wait until you see Tsukiyama


----------



## cIementine

Sparkanine said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Just wait until you see Tsukiyama



o-ok
I'll wait.
_I'll just wait._


----------



## Mao

For some reason, I like sad animes (but with a happy ending ^_^) So far these are the 'sad' ones I've watched are AnoHana, Clannad, Clannad after story and Angel beats. I might watch Toradora and maybe Chrono Crusade. Hmm, not sure though


----------



## g u a v a

I like slice of life animes but also animes with really good visuals + story. I'm starting Free! Iwatobi Swim Club because I saw some cute screenshots on tumblr, guess I'll find out if its any good soon xD

(also hazelx omg I couldn't finish anohana ;n; )


----------



## Cou

^ LOL. Free! fandom on tumblr is extremely crazy, probably the craziest fandom I've ever been a part of. Like there're times when we only see previews of a character for like 5 seconds and there's usually about 20+ graphics made for that character already ;x;
I hope you like it though because hotdamn RIN THOUGH.

anyway, gekkan's new episode today was to die for omfg. Not much mikorin but I still loved it, it was just so cute and hilarious..
Haikyuu's new episode today was also great <: Suga to the rescue <3 I had so many feels watching it ;A; I love him to death but also Kageyama idk D;


----------



## spCrossing

I've been watching a lot of Super Sentai lately....
I know it's not anime, but hey, it's Japanese.


----------



## Improv

Hazelx said:


> For some reason, I like sad animes (but with a happy ending ^_^) So far these are the 'sad' ones I've watched are AnoHana, Clannad, Clannad after story and Angel beats. I might watch Toradora and maybe Chrono Crusade. Hmm, not sure though



are you even kidding me angel beats was the most emotional ending ever 
IT WAS NOT HAPPY


----------



## Zanessa

For some reason, no one has written a fanfiction for Nine and Lisa from Zankyou no Terror. 

I cry.


----------



## Leela

I love Spirited Away :3 I also have Princess Mononoke and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time, but I haven't got around to watching them yet.


----------



## Beary

Neeeed animes to watch, I'm almost done with the one I am watching.


----------



## Horus

Beary said:


> Neeeed animes to watch, I'm almost done with the one I am watching.



Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
Akame ga Kill!	
Free!: Eternal Summer	
Glasslip
Hunter x Hunter (2011)	
RWBY Volume 2	
Sword Art Online II

It's what I'm currently watching =o


----------



## Cou

Horus said:


> Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
> Akame ga Kill!
> Free!: Eternal Summer
> Glasslip
> Hunter x Hunter (2011)
> RWBY Volume 2
> Sword Art Online II
> 
> It's what I'm currently watching =o



Dude... your list is awesome... ,,,, ,,,,


----------



## Mao

Improv said:


> are you even kidding me angel beats was the most emotional ending ever
> IT WAS NOT HAPPY



DAMN CLIFFHANGERS x_x Need season 2 D: But it probably won't happen wahh 

lol just realised the typo oh well


----------



## Aradai

I finished watching all the available episodes of Zankyou no Terror.

Boy, is it good.


----------



## Zanessa

Ugh Zankyou no Terror is just amazing and I love Nine so much like 'hello handsome' like can I just get a non-terrorist version of him just to look at thanks


----------



## Lolitia

Currently watching Ao Haru Ride ( アオハライド ), Sword Art Online 2 ( ソードアート・オンライン ) and The Irregular at Magic High School ( 魔法科高校の劣等生 ).

Nagi no Asukara ( 凪のあすから } and Anohana; The Flower We Saw That Day ( あの日見た花の名前を僕達はまだ知らない ).


----------



## Cudon

It's been a while since I've hated a character x-x But ****ing Five in Zankyou is so bland I can't. She doesn't bring anything new into the show, infact she makes the show so black and white it's annoying. There's nothing likeable in her and her ''evilness'' is portrayed in the most boring way. ''Hey I feel like it so lemme **** with you guys'' Also she needs a mother****ing haircut. Fast.


----------



## Zanessa

Dinomates said:


> It's been a while since I've hated a character x-x But ****ing Five in Zankyou is so bland I can't. She doesn't bring anything new into the show, infact she makes the show so black and white it's annoying. There's nothing likeable in her and her ''evilness'' is portrayed in the most boring way. ''Hey I feel like it so lemme **** with you guys'' Also she needs a mother****ing haircut. Fast.



I think Lisa is a lot worse than Five to be honest. She's just.. there? Like, I don't really think there's much to her that I like.. Five, I don't care much for her either but she's a lot better than Lisa.


----------



## Mayor Jessica

I finished No. 6 a few weeks ago I believe and I'm still working on DMMD ^u^ I really wanna watch Tokyo Ghoul soon


----------



## dragonair

I procrastinate a lot, so I have a lot of animes that I need to catch up on + ones that I am still watching.

*Watching:*
Sailor Moon Crystal
Ao Haru Ride
DMMD
Free!: Eternal Summer
RWBY Season 2

*Need to catch up:*
Mekaku City Actors
Isshuukan Friends
Mirai Nikki
Haikyuu!!
WataMote

And then there's a bunch that I want to start watching, but I can't until I finish all of these. (*?Д`)ﾊｧﾊｧ


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Opening for SAO 2 if you didnt know if their was a SAO 2.


----------



## Lady Timpani

What I didn't know RWBY had returned. Need to watch that soon.


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


> Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun
> Akame ga Kill!
> Free!: Eternal Summer
> Glasslip
> Hunter x Hunter (2011)
> RWBY Volume 2
> Sword Art Online II
> 
> It's what I'm currently watching =o



ily


----------



## Aestivate

I watched Angel Beats, Code Guess, Swords Art Online and my favourite: Hyouka :3


----------



## shinkuzame

_I am currently watching: *Free!: Eternal Summer* & *Sailor Moon Crystal*._


----------



## cinny

currently watching: 
gurren lagann
akame ga kill!
& zankyou no terror


----------



## Beary

I need suggestions for dubs to watch.
I only watch dubs. Please don't criticize me


----------



## Zanessa

ZANKYOU NO TERROR HAS NO NEW EPISODE THIS WEEK.
There is also no visual novel or manga.
//cries alone


----------



## Lurrdoc

Some anime movies are so great in such a short amount of time. Plus, there's no weekly wait for a new episode. 

Recommending these to anyone who might be bored: Redline, Sennen Joyuu, Colorful and the Smile Precure Movie.


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> ZANKYOU NO TERROR HAS NO NEW EPISODE THIS WEEK.
> There is also no visual novel or manga.
> //cries alone


Wait, where did you hear this? I just checked the anime calendar and there's no sign of it being on hiatus this week.


----------



## Selene

Currently watching:
Aldnoah zero
Akame ga kill!
Hunter x hunter
Naruto shipudden 
monthly girl's nozaki kun
Sabagebu!
Irregular at magic highschool
Blue spring ride

*All time favorites like omgeh*
Hell girl
Gintama [funny like, "omg im gonna vomit from all my laughing" funny.]
Claymore
Kill la kill


----------



## Zanessa

Cou said:


> Wait, where did you hear this? I just checked the anime calendar and there's no sign of it being on hiatus this week.



It's all over tumblr. I'll try and find a source. 
Apparently it's also not coming back until September (so it seems like it's only this week we miss out.. probably because it's 11 episodes and not 12?) 
There was apparently also no preview for the next episode so :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here we go:
http://seiryuus.tumblr.com/post/95872084674/wait-what-tell-me-this-is-a-joke

It's only this week's episode we're missing.


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> It's all over tumblr. I'll try and find a source.
> Apparently it's also not coming back until September (so it seems like it's only this week we miss out.. probably because it's 11 episodes and not 12?)
> There was apparently also no preview for the next episode so :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here we go:
> http://seiryuus.tumblr.com/post/95872084674/wait-what-tell-me-this-is-a-joke
> 
> It's only this week's episode we're missing.


// cries with you // seems we are getting a break omg. thanks for the heads up! THURSDAY ALREADY FEELS SO FAR AWAY NOW WE HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE NEXT THURSDAY????? TT-TT

-

shonen jump also skipped today's releases fml


----------



## cinny

Selene said:


> Currently watching:
> Aldnoah zero
> Akame ga kill!
> Hunter x hunter
> Naruto shipudden
> monthly girl's nozaki kun
> Sabagebu!
> Irregular at magic highschool
> Blue spring ride
> 
> *All time favorites like omgeh*
> Hell girl
> Gintama [funny like, "omg im gonna vomit from all my laughing" funny.]
> Claymore
> Kill la kill



omfg gintama is hilariousss
I have been thinking about watching hunter x hunter but idk ;(


----------



## puppy

someone who watches aldnoah.zero please freak out with me over episode 9 UM !


----------



## spCrossing

I seriously need to watch more anime.
The only one that I watch that it's currently airing is Space Dandy, but all of the anime that I watch are mostly backlog anime and children/Shonen anime (With a few exceptions here and there).
I watch more Tokusatsu shows more than anime, surprisingly.


----------



## Beary

Mammmiiiii whyyyy

/me needs dubs to watch


----------



## Lady Timpani

Beary said:


> I need suggestions for dubs to watch.
> I only watch dubs. Please don't criticize me



Ain't nothing wrong with dubs! I started out watching them and still watch them sometimes. 

I'd recommend:

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Gurren Lagann
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Yu Yu Hakusho (pretty 90's, but not that bad)

I haven't really watched much of the Revolutionary Girl Utena dub, but what I saw of it was pretty bad. Still, I love Utena to pieces, so I would 100% recommend that you watch it, subbed or no. 

If I think of more, I'll let you know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> Mammmiiiii whyyyy
> 
> /me needs dubs to watch



Oops, guess you've already watched/ are watching PMMM.


----------



## spCrossing

Lady Timpani said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with dubs! I started out watching them and still watch them sometimes.
> 
> I'd recommend:
> 
> Neon Genesis Evangelion
> Gurren Lagann
> Puella Magi Madoka Magica
> Yu Yu Hakusho (pretty 90's, but not that bad)


The Cowboy Bebop dub is really really good.


----------



## Lady Timpani

sp19047 said:


> The Cowboy Bebop dub is really really good.



I actually just remembered this and was coming back to say it. 

Haven't watched it myself (or Cowboy Bebop, for that matter), but I've heard a lot of people praise it's dub, mainly for Steve Blum, who is also in GL.


----------



## Beary

I'll take a look at those, thanks OuO


----------



## spCrossing

Lady Timpani said:


> I actually just remembered this and was coming back to say it.
> 
> Haven't watched it myself (or Cowboy Bebop, for that matter), but I've heard a lot of people praise it's dub, mainly for Steve Blum, who is also in GL.


I've heard a lot of praise from Cowboy Bebop myself too, I'll probably give the series a shot once it starts reairing on Adult Swim again.


----------



## Lady Timpani

sp19047 said:


> I've heard a lot of praise from Cowboy Bebop myself too, I'll probably give the series a shot once it starts reairing on Adult Swim again.



Is it really? That's cool, I'll probably look into it then, too.


----------



## Ichigo.

I actually really enjoy the InuYasha dub. I hope I'm not the only one haha.


----------



## spCrossing

aleonhart said:


> I actually really enjoy the InuYasha dub. I hope I'm not the only one haha.


InuYasha brought back so many memories, and Brand New World by V6 is one of my favorite ending themes in Anime period.


----------



## Lady Timpani

aleonhart said:


> I actually really enjoy the InuYasha dub. I hope I'm not the only one haha.



Omg, completely forgot about that one. Love it (mainly for nostalgia purposes ngl). Might start rereading the manga again when I'm less busy.


----------



## puppy

aleonhart said:


> I actually really enjoy the InuYasha dub. I hope I'm not the only one haha.


ooo inuyasha was my anime back in the day. i watched all the dubbed episodes and read all the manga !


----------



## CR33P

akame ga kill is so overrated


----------



## Lady Timpani

CR33P said:


> akame ga kill is so overrated



I keep hearing that a lot, and it puts me off it. I hear a lot of bad things about the main character too, so


----------



## Ichigo.

sp19047 said:


> InuYasha brought back so many memories, and Brand New World by V6 is one of my favorite ending themes in Anime period.



the InuYasha openings and endings are some of my favorites, honestly! the opening to the final act always makes me a bit sad.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Have any of you watched Mawaru Penguindrum? I've been planning on watching it for awhile, but something always gets in the way of it. I know Kunihiko Ikuhara did it, so I'd really like to get into it, but I'd also like some opinions on it.


----------



## Horus

CR33P said:


> akame ga kill is so overrated





Lady Timpani said:


> I keep hearing that a lot, and it puts me off it. I hear a lot of bad things about the main character too, so



As a fan of it, here are my thoughts;

coming from the manga, the anime definitely suffers in quality, you can tell pretty fast that it isn't as good. As is most manga to anime shows (or imo at least) However, it's still fun to watch even though I know what's going to happen for the next 4 months of episodes and I don't regret it after I do.

As for the main character, he starts off as a pretty stereotypical character but he grows into a character you're more inclined to like (mostly by picking up the traits from the rest of Night Raid) 

and unlike Tokyo Ghoul and Attack on Titan, I've come to like him as a main character


----------



## Lady Timpani

Horus said:


> and unlike Tokyo Ghoul and Attack on Titan, I've come to like him as a main character



Boring main character is one of the biggest reasons I stopped reading SNK. I _really_ wanted to like it, but Eren was so awful omg. Also wasn't a fan of the plot, but eh. 

I might look into Akame ga Kill later. I'm certainly interested in the plot, if nothing else, but I've heard people who describe themselves as fans of the show diss like, half the characters, which... doesn't exactly inspire confidence.


----------



## Farobi

actually yeah. thinking bout it tatsumi and eren are quite boring lol


----------



## Zanessa

Lady Timpani said:


> Boring main character is one of the biggest reasons I stopped reading SNK. I _really_ wanted to like it, but Eren was so awful omg. Also wasn't a fan of the plot, but eh.



I think you should give him another chance because he becomes really cool later.
But this is coming from someone who owes SnK everything since it's the reason I'm still breathing today. 
Plus, later in the series, Eren's not even there as much, so you don't have to sit around "watching him" the whole time. You get to see more of the other characters like Mikasa, Armin, Jean, Hanji, Levi, and Erwin. 

One thing I love about SnK is that not liking the MC won't kill the series for me. Unlike Tokyo Ghoul... I was only there for Hide, and eventually just dropped it because I cannot stand Kaneki.

But that's just my two cent.


----------



## Lady Timpani

ZanessaGaily said:


> I think you should give him another chance because he becomes really cool later.
> But this is coming from someone who owes SnK everything since it's the reason I'm still breathing today.
> Plus, later in the series, Eren's not even there as much, so you don't have to sit around "watching him" the whole time. You get to see more of the other characters like Mikasa, Armin, Jean, Hanji, Levi, and Erwin.



Eh, I wasn't too interested in the other characters, either. I really loved Mikasa, though, and I wanted to see Ymir/Christa because of what my friend said, but, like you did with Tokyo Ghoul, I eventually had to just drop it. I think I read all the way through the first volume and then about half of the second one (maybe even more than that? Idk), but the series as a whole just didn't hold my interest. 

I'd really like to enjoy it since so many people on here and on other websites do (also my friends from last year, but we haven't talked much this year), but it just doesn't appeal to me.

I've also been thinking about getting into Tokyo Ghoul, but it doesn't seem like it'd be my cup of tea, either.


----------



## puppy

i like tokyo ghoul a lot. im caught up with the manga and its one of those cases where the main character undergoes a drastic change. i appreciate the contrast. plus, there are other great characters to like, too.


----------



## Zanessa

Tokyo Ghoul is on the list of things I'd probably like, but I really ended up not liking it. The animation is lacking, the characters (minus Hide) are boring (to me, at least) and the music for it was... not my thing.


----------



## Horus

Lady Timpani said:


> Boring main character is one of the biggest reasons I stopped reading SNK. I _really_ wanted to like it, but Eren was so awful omg. Also wasn't a fan of the plot, but eh.
> 
> I might look into Akame ga Kill later. I'm certainly interested in the plot, if nothing else, but I've heard people who describe themselves as fans of the show diss like, half the characters, which... doesn't exactly inspire confidence.



Well as for me, I haven't seen a character I don't like (unless you count the characters you're meant to hate)


----------



## Ichigo.

the tokyo ghoul anime is...decent. the pacing is too fast and the story arcs are all over the place. i'm glad i gave the manga a shot though, because once it got going, it _got going_. kaneki was pretty basic at first, but he's my second favorite character now. white haired kaneki ftw.


----------



## Imitation

Could somebody who has watched Deadman wonderland give me teyre opinion on it?
I bought the first and second volume of the manga today and was curious if the anime is any good


----------



## Farobi

Voltz09 said:


> Could somebody who has watched Deadman wonderland give me teyre opinion on it?
> I bought the first and second volume of the manga today and was curious if the anime is any good



I just watched the first episode a few days ago. All I can say is that its gory and may have fanservice depending on your opinion on Shiro. Idk.


----------



## perfectionmovers

Do you know when is the Fairy Tail gonna continue which month.


----------



## Swiftstream

perfectionmovers said:


> Do you know when is the Fairy Tail gonna continue which month.



Isnt it already releasing a new season?


----------



## pillow bunny

I finished Death Note yesterday. It was kind of terrible. :c


----------



## Bravedart

I'm in the middle of watching Hell Girl and Shugo Chara c:


----------



## Swiftstream

Bravedart said:


> I'm in the middle of watching Hell Girl and Shugo Chara c:



Shugo Chara = My elementary childhood.

Ikuto x Amu ftw


----------



## Amyy

Swiftstream said:


> Shugo Chara = My elementary childhood.
> 
> Ikuto x Amu ftw



this <3

ikuto was so sdfghjkl <3

ive seen shugo chara so many times :')


----------



## Thunder

puppy said:


> someone who watches aldnoah.zero please freak out with me over episode 9 UM !





Spoiler



Hoooly ****, I did not see that coming.


----------



## dulcet

gekkan shoujo nozaki kun is hella cute


----------



## MadCake

i love a lot of mainstream animes
lucky star
space dandy
cowboy bebop
evagelion (until the movie kind of made me hate shinji but it was a good movie/show)
aldnoah.zero ('I say' was the best 24 second song ever)
gurren lagann
anything related to astro boy 
also anything related to megaman 
i'm currently /listening/ watching attack on titan because of that beautiful soundtrack and i'm kinda watching no game no life but it's just like SAO 
and i didn't like SAO


----------



## dulcet

MadCake said:


> i didn't like SAO



good


----------



## Cou

Hmm, anyone knows any good psychological anime? ;o


----------



## shinkuzame

_Currently rewatching Vampire Knight._


----------



## WhitneyLover

Oh yes my favorite anime ever is *The Cat Returns!*


----------



## Gideon

I've watched some anime, but I don't watch it that often.

Some of the anime I have watched:

Dangan Ronpa (Probably my favorite)
Attack on Titan
Pokemon (If you want to count it)
Another
Naruto
Soul Eater


----------



## L. Lawliet

Cou said:


> Hmm, anyone knows any good psychological anime? ;o



Anohana. Just finished it and it has left me in tears. Super emotional, but amazing  none of the less.


----------



## Amyy

L. Lawliet said:


> Anohana. Just finished it and it has left me in tears. Super emotional, but amazing  none of the less.



oh dear god, i cried for agessssssss but i loved anohana <3


----------



## (ciel)

dulcet said:


> gekkan shoujo nozaki kun is hella cute



I just started it last night because I saw it on tumblr so much and I love it <3 It's funny and adorable, and all of the characters are really interesting. 
(>.> but in other news, I can't escape Mamoru Miyano because he's in that, along with everything else)


----------



## bluegoat14

Cou said:


> Hmm, anyone knows any good psychological anime? ;o



How about Psycho-Pass?


----------



## Swiftstream

Does anyone know why sailor moon crystal stopped releasing :'(

In the mean time I'm watching Ao Haru Ride & Glasslip. Considering Locodol right now.
{Also need to finish Daganrompa and akame ga kill}


----------



## lininsayy

My most favorite anime of all time is Hunter X Hunter! It is seriously THE best anime EVER!! :3


----------



## dragonair

L. Lawliet said:


> Anohana. Just finished it and it has left me in tears. Super emotional, but amazing  none of the less.


I'VE BEEN LISTENING TO SECRET BASE ALL DAY TODAY.
I watched AnoHana with a friend and I think that was the first time we've ever cried while watching something together. He literally had to leave for a few minutes, but I just pretended I was getting a cold lmao


----------



## dalandanator

i just finished mekakucity actors!!!1 the ost is really good 10/10


----------



## lininsayy

dragonair said:


> I'VE BEEN LISTENING TO SECRET BASE ALL DAY TODAY.
> I watched AnoHana with a friend and I think that was the first time we've ever cried while watching something together. He literally had to leave for a few minutes, but I just pretended I was getting a cold lmao



I watched Anohana a year ago and I still cry listening to Secret Base!


----------



## Cou

L. Lawliet said:


> Anohana. Just finished it and it has left me in tears. Super emotional, but amazing  none of the less.





bluegoat14 said:


> How about Psycho-Pass?


thank you guys! i've seen both and i didn't know they were psychological :O


----------



## L. Lawliet

Anohana deals with the various ways of coping with the loss of a loved one or dear friend. Can't speak for pyscho pass though.

On another note, did anything good come out of spring besides No game no life?

Also, secret base should be our thread theme. Or site theme in general. All about good friends.


----------



## Cou

L. Lawliet said:


> Anohana deals with the various ways of coping with the loss of a loved one or dear friend. Can't speak for pyscho pass though.
> 
> On another note, did anything good come out of spring besides No game no life?
> 
> Also, secret base should be our thread theme. Or site theme in general. All about good friends.


wow i didn't even watch anything in spring besides haikyuu!! so that's all i can say.

it's good, really funny, super funny, and the characters are amazing. it's a sports anime / volleyball (and even if you don't like vb, it's still really good!)


----------



## dulcet

(ciel) said:


> I just started it last night because I saw it on tumblr so much and I love it <3 It's funny and adorable, and all of the characters are really interesting.



ikr omfg i lov them so much esp nozaki and chiyo theyre my favs


----------



## Ichigo.

I also recently watched gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun and omg I love it. I'm now caught up with the manga too. all of the characters are amazing?! there's not one I don't like. I especially love Seo tho.


----------



## cinny

i caught up watching Tokyo Ghoul with my bf and omg I need more ))):
also catching up on Zankyou no terror!!
andd watching Blue Spring Ride, idk if its good but it just reminds of kimi ni todoke. ;^;


----------



## spCrossing

I'm finally getting caught up with Space Dandy.
Starting with "Slow and Steady Wins the Race, Baby" thankfully I'm not that far behind.
I should be done with the episodes that I didn't see within a week or so.


----------



## Edzers

*watches tokyo ghoul episode 10*

Times like these, im glad it has censorship from most of the gore. If it didnt have it that episode...


----------



## dulcet

aleonhart said:


> I also recently watched gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun and omg I love it. I'm now caught up with the manga too. all of the characters are amazing?! there's not one I don't like. I especially love Seo tho.



yaaaaaaaaassssssssssssss


----------



## spCrossing

Nichijou's hilarious...
Just sayin'.


----------



## Leopardfire

Now that I've caught up to the Attack on Titan dub I've been looking for something to pass the time while waiting for new episodes. I can't seem to find anything that piques my interest, does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Saylor

Leopardfire said:


> Now that I've caught up to the Attack on Titan dub I've been looking for something to pass the time while waiting for new episodes. I can't seem to find anything that piques my interest, does anyone have a recommendation?


Have you seen Eden of the East? It's cute and it's a really short series. I mean I still need to finally finish it but I love it so far and I'd recommend it if you haven't already checked it out.


----------



## KawaiiSushi

I'm currently watching Soul Eater. I got to the episode when Asura is awakened.


----------



## Horus

lininsayy said:


> My most favorite anime of all time is Hunter X Hunter! It is seriously THE best anime EVER!! :3



rip, last episode of HxH in a week


----------



## rosabelle

Finished baka to test a few weeks back and might start ouran highschool host club later because I keep reading about how people loved it so I wanna see it for myself.  I have a long list of old animes to rewatch and new ones to watch I'll probably never catch up to them all because I keep adding a bunch of new ones to watch ;o;


----------



## puppy

zankyou no terror is going to destroy me


----------



## Swiftstream

puppy said:


> zankyou no terror is going to destroy me



is it good o-o


----------



## Edzers

Horus said:


> rip, last episode of HxH in a week



ikr


----------



## Lady Timpani

Swiftstream said:


> is it good o-o



I've only watched the first episode so far, but I liked what I saw. People say it gets really good when it hits its stride around the 5th or 6th episode.


----------



## remiaphasia

I started watching MagiMoji Rurumo and I'm genuinely surprised by how much it makes me giggle.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Yet I must say this is so true...
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yNhsXnxl04w


----------



## puppy

Swiftstream said:


> is it good o-o



YE

it bumped durarara down from my favorite anime ever


----------



## Zanessa

That recent episode of Free! Eternal Summer though...



Spoiler



I hate seeing Makoto angry, and seeing him and Haru fight broke me


----------



## sylveons

ZanessaGaily said:


> That recent episode of Free! Eternal Summer though...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I hate seeing Makoto angry, and seeing him and Haru fight broke me





Spoiler



uhugh same here.... i REALLY hope they get a happy ending, considering there's only 2 episodes left..






puppy said:


> zankyou no terror is going to destroy me



lMAO same here,,,


----------



## brownboy102

Fairy Tail..

Am I the only Fairy Tail utteral lover?


----------



## Ichigo.

Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episode 11



I spot some white hair!! but disregarding that, how terrible was this episode in keeping pace with the manga? had I not read it, I feel like I would've been thoroughly confused. white haired kaneki cannot be rushed!! 

why are there only 12 episodes this season? it really messed up the pace of the plot.


----------



## Amyy

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episode 11
> 
> 
> 
> I spot some white hair!! but disregarding that, how terrible was this episode in keeping pace with the manga? had I not read it, I feel like I would've been thoroughly confused. white haired kaneki cannot be rushed!!
> 
> why are there only 12 episodes this season? it really messed up the pace of the plot.





Spoiler



I haven't read the manga, and I was confused, I had to have my friends explain it to me. But the pacing was weird


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episode 11
> 
> 
> 
> I spot some white hair!! but disregarding that, how terrible was this episode in keeping pace with the manga? had I not read it, I feel like I would've been thoroughly confused. white haired kaneki cannot be rushed!!
> 
> why are there only 12 episodes this season? it really messed up the pace of the plot.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA makes me wonder how they're gonna end aogiri arc in one episode wah



Spoiler



well both anime and manga broke me, and next week is gonna be hell. this series is so depressing.

MANGA SPOILERS:

ok for those that read the manga // today's chapter, how are you coping with it??? everything hurts and they fricking suitcased him... .. really... .... ?? ????


----------



## brownboy102

Blue exorcists.

NEW FAIRY TAIL EPISODE


----------



## Meijin Kurito

recently finished no game no life quite a nice anime also currently watching season 2 of sword art online


----------



## Zawerni

Sparro said:


> Fairy Tail..
> 
> Am I the only Fairy Tail utteral lover?



I've been curious about Fairy Tail. I've heard it's pretty good from various people. My list of things to watch is already so long though :/


----------



## itsHan

Aside from the typical Naruto, Fairy Tail, and One Piece-- which are currently THE best! You should check out Noragami. Short anime but the feels! Love the animation and the characters. Tokyo Ghoul is wroth checking out too, I haven't gotten that far but the storyline is intense. Hear its from the same creators as Attack on Titans, so it has to be epic. (P.S. haven't fact check this information yet)


----------



## Cou

Zawerni said:


> I've been curious about Fairy Tail. I've heard it's pretty good from various people. My list of things to watch is already so long though :/


You should give it a try! Fairy Tail is pretty amazing especially the first few arcs, there's real top class comedy in it and the characters are pretty good and it's a great adventure/shounen too. If you hate fanservice though, then bleeeeeh it'll kind suck. But the story makes it up for me?? What other anime are you planning to watch?



itsHan said:


> Aside from the typical Naruto, Fairy Tail, and One Piece-- which are currently THE best! You should check out Noragami. Short anime but the feels! Love the animation and the characters. Tokyo Ghoul is wroth checking out too, I haven't gotten that far but the storyline is intense. Hear its from the same creators as Attack on Titans, so it has to be epic. (P.S. haven't fact check this information yet)


AHHHHH ONE PIECE YEEE <3 and ugh TG anime's pacing sucks compare to SnK where they actually included important things. I mean SnK is lucky to get what, 24+ episodes? ( ican't even remember) and TG only got like 13 episodes. if you catch up to tokyo ghoul though and it's not enough for you, you should rEAD THE MANGA!!! it's really good and it'll just blow your mind and all that..

P.S. I'm totally just itching for TG manga talks...


----------



## Swiftstream

Zawerni said:


> I've been curious about Fairy Tail. I've heard it's pretty good from various people. My list of things to watch is already so long though :/



Fairy tail is a must-watch. Super amazing, however the arcs can be a bit lengthy. 

Watching: Ao haru ride, glasslip, free! eternal summer, ggo, and sailor moon crystal.


----------



## Cou

Swiftstream said:


> Fairy tail is a must-watch. Super amazing, however the arcs can be a bit lengthy.
> 
> Watching: Ao haru ride, glasslip, free! eternal summer, ggo, and sailor moon crystal.


Love your list <: Though I stopped Glasslip (episode 8?) and GGO, how are they? (Should I pick up?) ._.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Cou said:


> Love your list <: Though I stopped Glasslip (episode 8?) and GGO, how are they? (Should I pick up?) ._.



GGO is just getting good!! you should!!


----------



## MagicalCat590

Just started on Ouran Host Club cause I'm in the mood for some shoujo drama. It's only okay so far.


----------



## Cou

MagicalCat590 said:


> Just started on Ouran Host Club cause I'm in the mood for some shoujo drama. It's only okay so far.



What episode are you? 

Sometimes I feel like the only one who doesn't like OHSHC but I do love shoujo.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Cou said:


> What episode are you?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like the only one who doesn't like OHSHC but I do love shoujo.



Episode two. Don't really know how I feel about it so far, but I'll probably end up watching more tomorrow. I actually prefer josei to shoujo because I'm older (24), but I still read mostly shoujo because there isn't a lot of good josei available in the US.


----------



## Zawerni

Cou said:


> You should give it a try! Fairy Tail is pretty amazing especially the first few arcs, there's real top class comedy in it and the characters are pretty good and it's a great adventure/shounen too. If you hate fanservice though, then bleeeeeh it'll kind suck. But the story makes it up for me?? What other anime are you planning to watch?



Maybe I'll give it a shot then. Fanservice doesn't really bother me.
Currently on the list is Mirai Nikki, Gurren Lagann, Kokoro Connect, Yuyushiki, and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha

Glasslip and Akame ga Kill are also there, but I'm kinda waiting for them to finish before I start on them. I'm already keeping up with Naruto Shippuden, Sword Art Online II, and Re Hamatora.


----------



## Cou

MagicalCat590 said:


> Episode two. Don't really know how I feel about it so far, but I'll probably end up watching more tomorrow. I actually prefer josei to shoujo because I'm older (24), but I still read mostly shoujo because there isn't a lot of good josei available in the US.


Ahh, I'm starting to like Josei a lot more than Shoujo now too, I guess my maturity is developing huehue. Hmm, do you read manga? There's a lot of awesome josei manga I've read. Well, I just didn't feel the click of romance in OHSHC and I feel like the characters are a joke, but I guess I still hope you end up liking it ^^ But if you don't, then that makes two of us xD



Zawerni said:


> Maybe I'll give it a shot then. Fanservice doesn't really bother me.
> Currently on the list is Mirai Nikki, Gurren Lagann, Kokoro Connect, Yuyushiki, and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha
> 
> Glasslip and Akame ga Kill are also there, but I'm kinda waiting for them to finish before I start on them. I'm already keeping up with Naruto Shippuden, Sword Art Online II, and Re Hamatora.


WOAH COOL COOL Mirai Nikki and TT/GL are awesome!!! But yeah, If you're looking for a long-way run anime, definitely try Fairy Tail c:


----------



## MagicalCat590

Cou said:


> Ahh, I'm starting to like Josei a lot more than Shoujo now too, I guess my maturity is developing huehue. Hmm, do you read manga? There's a lot of awesome josei manga I've read. Well, I just didn't feel the click of romance in OHSHC and I feel like the characters are a joke, but I guess I still hope you end up liking it ^^ But if you don't, then that makes two of us xD
> :



Yeah, a lot of the characters feel sort of like a parody of traditional shoujo personas -- IE Honey is a parody of Sohma Momiji -- which is one reason I'm uncertain about it. It makes me take the show less seriously and get less emotionally involved...And the twin thing is just weird. 
I used to read a lot of manga a few years ago, but then it started to get sort of repetitive because it felt like the manga-ka were just copying each others for ideas and stories. So now I mostly read American comics, particularly Marvel since the majority of their marital is a lot more mature than what is portrayed in a lot of manga. I'm always on the look out for interesting manga or anime, though. I think the last really good manga I read was Dengeki Daisy, although the ending was disappointing.


----------



## spCrossing

I've been listening to a lot of Gundam openings and endings...
Even though I have little to no interest in the series what-so-ever...might give it a shot someday.
But not now.


----------



## Celes

I'm currently watching Glasslip, Free, GGO and Akame Ga Kill.

I just finished Fate/Kaleid Liner 2Wei and The Pet Girl of Sakurasou. c:

Glasslip has been kinda disappointing though.


----------



## Cou

MagicalCat590 said:


> Yeah, a lot of the characters feel sort of like a parody of traditional shoujo personas -- IE Honey is a parody of Sohma Momiji -- which is one reason I'm uncertain about it. It makes me take the show less seriously and get less emotionally involved...And the twin thing is just weird.
> I used to read a lot of manga a few years ago, but then it started to get sort of repetitive because it felt like the manga-ka were just copying each others for ideas and stories. So now I mostly read American comics, particularly Marvel since the majority of their marital is a lot more mature than what is portrayed in a lot of manga. I'm always on the look out for interesting manga or anime, though. I think the last really good manga I read was Dengeki Daisy, although the ending was disappointing.


Honestly, I found everyone on there odd :| And even Tamaki... But I guess it's pretty unique compare to other shoujo. And I didn't know Dengeki Daisy ended?  I haven't read that in months..



EpicRainbow said:


> Glasslip has been kinda disappointing though.


Omg.. I thought so too. I kinda dragged myself through episode 8 and I just gave up completely. I love Slice of Life anime but I can't go on with this one.. The progress between the characters and the story are just so slow... Things only get complicated without even fixing the previous problems. I'll probably wait until it fully airs, it's probably not for me to wait for every week, but rather, to watch in one sitting..


----------



## Zanessa

I'm tempted to check out Glasslip now just to see if it's as disappointing as you guys say it is.


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm tempted to check out Glasslip now just to see if it's as disappointing as you guys say it is.



Well, you might like it? I think it depends on your mood. The characters are really cute though, I hope you enjoy it in a way.


----------



## Reesey

I'm currently watching Yowamushi Pedal and LOVING it! I've also seen nge, k-on (the first season), kuragehime, madoka magica, free!, super sonico, and dangan ronpa (+ the game it is my love) there's also a LOT of series I've started but never finished mostly bc im lazy -_-

There's not really one genre I stick to but I end up watching a lot of slice of lifes with supernatural elements, and I usually watch things that are popular or have been recommended to me!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I just finished Love Stage!! Today and I NEED MORE ROMANCE ANIME TO WATCH PLEASE RECOMMEND ME SOME (or any in general) I JUST NEED ANOTHER ANIME TO WATCH. 
Here are some ive seen: (not all just some. Listing all of them would take too long)
Higurashi
Another
Free!
Lovely Complex 
Sword Art Online (2) MY ABSOLUTE FAVORITE
Death Note
Kaze no Stigma
Kaichou wa Maid Sama 
Clannad 
Angel Beats
What should I watch????


----------



## Oriana

I'm finishing up No. 6 and it's SO AMAZING, OHMAHGAWSH. I started The Devil is a Part-Timer but I want to finish No. 6 before I watch that one. Then maybe I'll start The Daily Lives of High School Boys... I need some comedies in my repertoire.


----------



## Zeiro

can someone recommend an anime to me that doesn't suck


----------



## Zanessa

Zeiro said:


> can someone recommend an anime to me that doesn't suck



Zankyou no Terror. Awesome anime.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Cou said:


> Honestly, I found everyone on there odd :| And even Tamaki... But I guess it's pretty unique compare to other shoujo. And I didn't know Dengeki Daisy ended?  I haven't read that in months..



Yeah, and from the way things ended I'd say it was because it wasn't popular enough or because it was losing popularity. It ended up being only 13 volumes and the ending was so abrupt that it didn't flow with the rest of the series at all. It just sort of happened out of nowhere. It was really disappointing.


----------



## Swiftstream

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm tempted to check out Glasslip now just to see if it's as disappointing as you guys say it is.



Glasslip is well drawn, and the characters are well designed. However the main story jumps everywhere, and moves at a horrendously slow pace.
I still keep watching; but it's not as good as other animes.

For people who are looking to watch good anime here's my list:
Pet girl of sakurasou
Puella Magica Madoka
Gosick
My little monster
La corda d'oro
Black Bullet
Eden of the east
Akame Ga kill
Beyond the boundary {fav ever}
Fairy tail <3
Gakuen Alice
Ao haru ride
Nagi no asukara
the world is still beautiful
SAO & GGO
AOT

And some more I can't remember.


----------



## Cou

I started Hamatora and it's pretty good. I'm on episode 3 and I really love the characters so far with Nice and Art being my main favorites at the moment. 




MagicalCat590 said:


> Yeah, and from the way things ended I'd say it was because it wasn't popular enough or because it was losing popularity. It ended up being only 13 volumes and the ending was so abrupt that it didn't flow with the rest of the series at all. It just sort of happened out of nowhere. It was really disappointing.



Oh damn, I was so tempted to read it at first because the summary really hooked me but I was just waiting for it to finish since I'm not very fond of ongoing shoujos (because things like these (it having sucky endings) have disappointed me so much in the past or they get dropped by the scanlators/translators). It sucks, I was looking forward to it and have seen so many great mangacaps of it :|


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I watched the first two episodes of Tokyo Ghoul, and im not really interested. Should i keep going will it get better?


----------



## Zawerni

Cou said:


> I started Hamatora and it's pretty good. I'm on episode 3 and I really love the characters so far with Nice and Art being my main favorites at the moment.



Hamatora  Birthday is one of my favorites


----------



## Cou

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I watched the first two episodes of Tokyo Ghoul, and im not really interested. Should i keep going will it get better?



Well, I guess it gets better in terms of getting worse for Kaneki. But if you didn't get hooked from the first two episodes then I guess it's safe to say you can stop (because it only gets slightly better? but not worth it if you're not interested since the beginning, imo). But curiosity kills, if you have time to spare, you should give it a try because you'll never know. (Or even better, the manga is much much much super duper better and I have never put the manga and anime so far apart as much as Tokyo Ghoul)



Zawerni said:


> Hamatora  Birthday is one of my favorites



OMG THEYRE ALL HEAPS COOL OK i like birthday too <3 i'm only 3rd episode to love him yet though and he hasn't really been showing up a lot. But he's weird and hilarious and his laugh is adorable +++ major cute personality


----------



## Lady Timpani

Does Kyoukai no Kanata get better after the first episode? I watched it like last year, but I didn't really get into it. I'd like to, but at the same time I feel like it was kind of a fad, since nobody really talks about it anymore lol.


----------



## Swiftstream

Lady Timpani said:


> Does Kyoukai no Kanata get better after the first episode? I watched it like last year, but I didn't really get into it. I'd like to, but at the same time I feel like it was kind of a fad, since nobody really talks about it anymore lol.



IT'S REALLY GOOD~
yeah I was super confused when I watched the first episode, but keep watching; it gets less confusing.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Yea i really wanted to get in Tokyo Ghoul since everyone was freaking out about it but i just cant D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Black Butler i wanted to get into. I watched the first 8 episodes but didnt pay attention much. Idk how i feel about it. I think id like it better if i watched the sub cuz i cant stand their voices!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I haven't watched any real anime yet. There are some that I think might be interesting but might sound boring to me.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Paperboy012305 said:


> I haven't watched any real anime yet. There are some that I think might be interesting but might sound boring to me.



anime is soo good though!! When you find one you love it's not boring!!


----------



## Cou

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Yea i really wanted to get in Tokyo Ghoul since everyone was freaking out about it but i just cant D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also Black Butler i wanted to get into. I watched the first 8 episodes but didnt pay attention much. Idk how i feel about it. I think id like it better if i watched the sub cuz i cant stand their voices!


Hmm, I can't really guarantee it since I liked Tokyo Ghoul from the beginning and I don't know if it gets "better" because it was already beast since the beginning for me? Does this make sense.. It's basically his life as a ghoul and whether he accepts himself or not. I can't recommend the anime much because it's about to end like this week and he doesn't really get the character development until then/the last episode so if you really wanna get into it, I super recommend the manga and I swear, you won't regret it. I'd say the anime gets better if only it wasn't ending so soon because all the amazing characters get introduced later in the series.

And same.. I can't get myself into Black Butler... There's something about it I feel so off about.



Paperboy012305 said:


> I haven't watched any real anime yet. There are some that I think might be interesting but might sound boring to me.


Hmm, what are on your list at the moment and what kinda stories are you into?


----------



## Leopardfire

I've been watching Space Dandy, I don't think I'm the audience it's trying to appeal to but I'm enjoying it a lot
Also I recently caught up to Free! Eternal Summer, which I also liked more than I thought I would


----------



## Ichigo.

Cou said:


> Hmm, I can't really guarantee it since I liked Tokyo Ghoul from the beginning and I don't know if it gets "better" because it was already beast since the beginning for me? Does this make sense.. It's basically his life as a ghoul and whether he accepts himself or not. I can't recommend the anime much because it's about to end like this week and he doesn't really get the character development until then/the last episode so if you really wanna get into it, I super recommend the manga and I swear, you won't regret it. I'd say the anime gets better if only it wasn't ending so soon because all the amazing characters get introduced later in the series.
> 
> And same.. I can't get myself into Black Butler... There's something about it I feel so off about.



DO NOT RECOMMEND TOKYO GHOUL MANGA. STILL SCARRED FOR LIFE. TRUST ISSUES, ETC. 0/10


----------



## Aradai

aleonhart said:


> DO NOT RECOMMEND TOKYO GHOUL MANGA. STILL SCARRED FOR LIFE. TRUST ISSUES, ETC. 0/10



ME TOO ;'(
I CAME HERE TO POST THAT BUT YOU ALREADY BEAT ME SMH


----------



## Ichigo.

Sparkanine said:


> ME TOO ;'(
> I CAME HERE TO POST THAT BUT YOU ALREADY BEAT ME SMH





Spoiler



i'm still so mad like why?? i'm pretending the series ended with kaneki returning to anteiku. CCG doesn't attack it and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## Aradai

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i'm still so mad like why?? i'm pretending the series ended with kaneki returning to anteiku. CCG doesn't attack it and we all live happily ever after.


Its nice to dream big sometimes.
i dont wanna believe it either :'(


----------



## Mariah

ZeldaSylveon said:


> anime is soo good though!! When you find one you love it's not boring!!



How could you say that? That's like saying television is good or sports are good.


----------



## Cou

Leopardfire said:


> I've been watching Space Dandy, I don't think I'm the audience it's trying to appeal to but I'm enjoying it a lot
> Also I recently caught up to Free! Eternal Summer, which I also liked more than I thought I would


HAHAHAHA IS SPACE DANDY EVEN A REAL THING. i don't think it has its target audience but heckit.
and me too, free s1 was okay to me, didn't even appeal to me much, it was just a wednesday thing for me like ok i started it so i'll finish it whatever but s2 i'm jst? ????? what the **** i haven't cried this much from any anime this season and i've been crying since ep 5 fml



aleonhart said:


> DO NOT RECOMMEND TOKYO GHOUL MANGA. STILL SCARRED FOR LIFE. TRUST ISSUES, ETC. 0/10





Sparkanine said:


> ME TOO ;'(
> I CAME HERE TO POST THAT BUT YOU ALREADY BEAT ME SMH


LOL SHHHH feel our feels



Spoiler



i've been depressed for days now, ever since the TG chapter and i've been so unmotivated to do anything (but thanks to gsnk, i'm feeling a lot better) buT PLEASE THERE MUST BE SOME MORE WAY WE'RE STILL SAVING KANEKI OK. AND AMON JFC WHAT'S UP WITH THE WHOLE CHANGING THE WORLD WITHOUT THEM AND I DONT EVEN WANNA TALK ANYMORE BC IM JUST GNNA END UP CRYING FFFS


----------



## Archangel

I like Death Note, Ao No Exorcist, Another, Attack on Titan, Dangan Rompa (does that count tho?), Fairy Tail, Free! Iwatobi Swim Club, Gurren Lagann, Durarura, Myself; Yourself (lame af i know im sorry), Code Geass, Fruit Basket, Sword Art Online (it was alright if im being totally honest but definitely not amazing), FMA, FMA: Brotherhood, Clannad (good 4 the tears), Soul Eater, Ouran High School Host Club (watched it when i was younger stop the judgements), Kuro****suji, K-On! (again im sorry i know im lame), LuckyStar (i know...), I started D. Gray-man, never finished, and there's one anime that I can't quite lay my finger on that I adored. (vaguely remember the plotline so it's hardly work mentioning.) Not sure if Spirited Away counts as well, but that movie scarred me for life! (Still amazing!)


----------



## Cou

^ Yo, you're pretty awesome. Your list is great and I've never met anyone who likes Myself; Yourself!! I find it rare to even find anyone that's seen it. It's also one of my favorites, tragic in a way, and man... the ending though.

Their OST (especially opening) is amazing, I still listen to it even now. And that song that they made (violin + piano) ahhhh. I thought it was gonna be a happy anime tbh..


----------



## Peoki

^I enjoyed Myself;Yourself quite a bit during its time. Has it aged well? I've been meaning to rewatch the series, but haven't gotten around to it.

I'm falling behind in this season's anime because University has yet again proven to be stressful.


----------



## Grawr

I've never been particularly big on anime, but recently I started watching a few. Samurai Champloo I plowed through from start to finish in a few weeks, and now I'm watching one called Michiko to Hatchin. I believe they both have the same director, they're very impressive.

If anyone has recommendations for me in the vein of the two I just mentioned, please PM me!


----------



## Cou

Peoki said:


> ^I enjoyed Myself;Yourself quite a bit during its time. Has it aged well? I've been meaning to rewatch the series, but haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> I'm falling behind in this season's anime because University has yet again proven to be stressful.


I guess that's it. Well, when I do meet meet people that's seen M;Y, they have nothing much good to say about it especially because of the twins ending and the main two's pasts, which I feel deeply sad for. I've also rewatched it but I think I remember everything and every feels that I don't think I'll be doing it again, at least not planning to (pfft watch me end up watching it in the next week.. haha...) Anyway, this season's anime (well summer) has been awesome, I haven't watched so much in one season so when you settle down, you should look back and watch some ^^ Good luck and I hope things go well in Uni!



Grawr said:


> I've never been particularly big on anime, but recently I started watching a few. Samurai Champloo I plowed through from start to finish in a few weeks, and now I'm watching one called Michiko to Hatchin. I believe they both have the same director, they're very impressive.
> 
> If anyone has recommendations for me in the vein of the two I just mentioned, please PM me!


OOHHHHH Samurai Champloo is one of my favorites ^^ I haven't seen Michiko to Hatchin but I'll check it out since you put it so close to SC. And if anything comes to mind, I'll message you  

Any work by Shinichiro Watanabe are all amazing!


----------



## azukitan

Titi said:


> I don't really watch any anime anymore, I kinda grew out of it hahaha.
> However my 2 favorites that I still watch (because one is ongoing again and the other I like to rewatch) are Mushi-shi and  Kemono no Souja Erin. They're both very unique and so out of the ordinary.
> 
> If you are looking for nature, fantasy, traditional japan and medieval eras, beauty, VERY charismatic characters, a very studio ghibli feel and in the case of Kemono no Souja Erin a long, very emotional and surprising journy (Mushi-shi is also a journey, but it is episodic) I really suggest those two.
> They're so great.
> 
> Kemono no Souja Erin (so unpopular for some reason)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mushi-shi (new on going season, a bit more popular but still not very popular)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45748
> 
> 
> 
> They have such a great adventure/journey feel to them that I love so much and can't find in most other anime.
> Samurai Champloo and Spice & Wolf get close but don't quite pull it off so well.



You're the only person who has mentioned Kemono no Souja Erin in this thread.
It's so good. More people need to know of AND watch this series.


----------



## Zanessa

Zankyou no Terror - Episode 10



Spoiler



Really angry Five killed herself, but I'm glad to see Twelve _attempted_ to save Nine.. I mean he did but if this atomic bomb is really going off... RIP.



Free! Eternal Summer - Episode 11



Spoiler



Really upset Haru actually wants to swim, but Rin's English got me on the floor. "Yes- it is hotter than hell!" I'M DEAD. Haru's English though xD


----------



## Ichigo.

the last episode of tokyo ghoul was a massive failure 



Spoiler: manga and anime spoilers



if this season had been, say, 25 episodes long, with this episode not being the last, this episode would've been fantastic, but...it's the season finale and we get like 15 minutes of kaneki battling his inner ghoul??? WHAT IS PACING?!

this whole time i expected the series to end after kaneki fights ayato and announces his decision to not return to anteiku. makes sense right? apparently too much sense for this series because it was doomed to end badly just as the manga did. answers? who needs them. ayato and touka were about to face off last time? we get none of it. uta/yomo/tsukiyama? none of that either.

WOW THIS WHOLE SERIES JUST MAKES ME REALLY MAD I'M VERY DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Cou said:


> Oh damn, I was so tempted to read it at first because the summary really hooked me but I was just waiting for it to finish since I'm not very fond of ongoing shoujos (because things like these (it having sucky endings) have disappointed me so much in the past or they get dropped by the scanlators/translators). It sucks, I was looking forward to it and have seen so many great mangacaps of it :|



Yeah, it really is a great series overall. It's just the ending that sucked. 

I'm about to finish up Ouran Host Club and am seriously wishing Netflix had more/better shoujo to stream. I'm probably gonna start reading the manga since the series is so short, I'm guessing that means the manga is completely different from it. I was surprised to find out that Tamaki is my favorite character and was really disappointed to find out that my fan-theory about him being a sociopath with a neglectful mother was wrong....Actually, still trying to figure out if he's a sociopath. I'm leaning towards no, though. He likes Haruhi way too much to be a sociopath, IMO. No idea what I'm gonna watch after this. Probably Fairy Tail or Soul Eater or might rewatch Chobits.


----------



## Horus

The whole time I'm watching Glasslip-

"What the **** is happening?"


----------



## MagicalCat590

....I feel really stupid for this, but I just now realized that Hulu has like a HUGE anime selection. If they have the X-Men anime miniseries, I am just gonna freaking lose it. 

Just needed to say that.


----------



## dulcet

i'm caught up with ao haru ride yay


----------



## puppy

someone pls tell me how zankyou no terror can have a happy ending.....
i want lisa and nine and twelve to be happy so badly


----------



## Farobi

Gekkan Shojo Nozaki-kun's latest episode was the best so far. ;;;ww;;;; Hilarious and the FUZZINESS though! 

ITS SO KILIG >.<;;;


----------



## Ichigo.

I've been watching haikyuu!! and I'm surprised at how much I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> Gekkan Shojo Nozaki-kun's latest episode was the best so far. ;;;ww;;;; Hilarious and the FUZZINESS though!
> 
> ITS SO KILIG >.<;;;



Bigaon dako
(uhhh don't ask what it means)


----------



## MagicalCat590

So after I got all excited about Hulu's awesome anime selection, I loaded up my Bluray only to find out that my current Bluray only streams Netflix and Vudu (and Youtube but it sucks)...Guess it's a good thing I've got a whole 1Tb of memory on my computer, but it's still super irritating.


----------



## brownboy102

Soul Eater was really good, along with fairy tail in my opinion.


----------



## cIementine

I'm not watching anything atm. I've seen lovely complex, death note, and snk. What else should I watch?


----------



## goey0614

I love Anohana, The tatami galaxy, one piece and others. But stopped watching any at the moment.


----------



## kuri_kame

I'm currently watching Nana, Space dandy season 2, Tokyo ghoul, Zankyou No Terror, Sabagebu!, Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun, Barakamon, Sailor moon crystal, and Fate/Kaleid liner prisma Illya and 2wei. I'm kinda behind haha


----------



## Motte

This is harddd and I'm sure I'm not including everything...

Ah! My Goddess, ARIEL, Angel Cop (terrible 90s dubbing version for laughs), Angel's Egg, Baoh, *******!!, Battle Angel Alita, Belladonna of Sadness (one of my favorite movies), Berserk, Capricorn, Bubblegum Crisis, Cardcaptor Sakura, Cowboy Bebop, Devil Hunter Yohko, Devilman, Demon City Shinjuku, Demon Hunter Makaryuudo, Digital Devil Story, Dirty Pair, Dominion Tank Police, Doomed Megalopolis, Dream Hunter Rem, Escaflowne, The Five Star Stories, Genmu Senki Leda, Ghost in the Shell (haven't completed SAC), The Heroic Legend of Arslan, Iczelion, most Iczer OVAs, Iria, Legend of Basara, Legend of Lemnear, Magic Knight Rayearth, Macross Plus, Michiko to Hatchin (currently watching), Neon Genesis Evangelion, Ninja Scroll, Outlanders, Project A-Ko, Revolutionary Girl Utena, Robot Carnival, Roots Search, Sailor Moon, Serial Experiments Lain, Urotsukidouji, Urusei Yatsura, Vampire Hunter D (1985 & 2001), Vampire Princess Miyu, Wicked City, Windaria.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Motte said:


> This is harddd and I'm sure I'm not including everything...
> 
> -snip-



I see Evangelion, and more importantly, Utena, in there. :') Nice to know there are some more Utena fans on these boards, I've seen a couple around before.


----------



## mirujing

umm I really like Kin-iro Mosaic?? It's a cutie anime with cutie characters, I guess. One of them is Japanese and they do a homestay in England with a girl named Alice (Even though when she speaks English you'd probably need subtitles to understand what she's saying.) and a few years pass and Alice transfers to Japan i guess... Idk It's really cute. ;_;


----------



## Motte

Lady Timpani said:


> I see Evangelion, and more importantly, Utena, in there. :') Nice to know there are some more Utena fans on these boards, I've seen a couple around before.


Yeah~! Tbh I'm surprised more Evangelion fans don't give Utena a try. I guess because it's a bit feminine  ?
Also love your avatar/signature <3


----------



## Lady Timpani

Motte said:


> Yeah~! Tbh I'm surprised more Evangelion fans don't give Utena a try. I guess because it's a bit feminine  ?
> Also love your avatar/signature <3



I'm surprised too! They're fairly alike in tone and what they did for their respective genres, and Ikuhara and Anno are pretty good friends, too. And thanks, haha.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

ouran highschool host club
Gekkan shojo nozaki kun
fruits basket
FMA
FMA Brothrerhood (incomplete lol )
Death note
Tokyo ghoul
kaichou wa maid sama
Sword art online ll
Free
Free eternal summer
haikyuu
puella magi madoka magica 
SAO 
no game no life
Sailor moon
Sailor moon crystal

ahhh!~ cant remember them all!

im sorry to the animes I missed ;;


----------



## Zawerni

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> ouran highschool host club
> Gekkan shojo nozaki kun
> fruits basket
> FMA
> FMA Brothrerhood (incomplete lol )
> Death note
> Tokyo ghoul
> kaichou wa maid sama
> Sword art online ll
> Free
> Free eternal summer
> haikyuu
> puella magi madoka magica
> SAO
> no game no life
> Sailor moon
> Sailor moon crystal
> 
> ahhh!~ cant remember them all!
> 
> im sorry to the animes I missed ;;



No Game No Life was pretty good.


----------



## Kip

The top 6 (new and current) anime are really good. They are my current favorites (plus a few others).

Sword Art Online II
Tokyo Ghoul (Ended)
Akame ga Kill!
Zankyou no Terror
Aldnoah.Zero
Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun

One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
Haikyuu!


----------



## Cou

Yikes, last episode of Tokyo Ghoul sucked so bad like they didn't even wrap up Aogiri Arc properly, the anime itself is just so mehhh like what happened to the kirishima siblings you know? Like sure there's gonna be a said second season but I hope they at least finished Aogiri Arc because so like second season they're gonna pick up in the middle of nowhere???

Anyway, Yamori and Kaneki's fight was pretty badass though. Plus I love how they played unravel in the background holy shhhhh. That centipede scene was what I waited for the most and it was just insane satisfying. And then the whole talk with Rize, it was dragged but it was worth it. I just hope there's at least one more episode to finish up the arc :| And Juuzou.... OMG I was waiting for that boy to finish it up UGHHHH.

Zankyou no Terror and Free! still got next episodes? I thought everything was ending this week I'm so confused.


----------



## SmokeyB

Hajime No Ippo
HxH
Yu Yu Hakusho
Haikyuu!!
SAO 2
Ikkitousen 
JJBA
Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Kip

Cou said:


> Yikes, last episode of Tokyo Ghoul sucked so bad like they didn't even wrap up Aogiri Arc properly, the anime itself is just so mehhh like what happened to the kirishima siblings you know? Like sure there's gonna be a said second season but I hope they at least finished Aogiri Arc because so like second season they're gonna pick up in the middle of nowhere???
> 
> Anyway, Yamori and Kaneki's fight was pretty badass though. Plus I love how they played unravel in the background holy shhhhh. That centipede scene was what I waited for the most and it was just insane satisfying. And then the whole talk with Rize, it was dragged but it was worth it. I just hope there's at least one more episode to finish up the arc :| And Juuzou.... OMG I was waiting for that boy to finish it up UGHHHH.


 That was some intense torture. Lets all cross our fingers and hope for a season 2!


----------



## Cou

Kip said:


> That was some intense torture. Lets all cross our fingers and hope for a season 2!



Yeah, I think it was confirmed there's gonna be a second season Jan 2015? I loved the part when Kaneki was all like, after all that torture(?), do you think that would hurt? or something like that UGH WHY THEY PUT BADASS KANEKI LAST EPISODE DAMN IT


----------



## puppy

Cou said:


> Zankyou no Terror and Free! still got next episodes? I thought everything was ending this week I'm so confused.


there is one more episode of znt and i will never be ready for it


----------



## Cou

puppy said:


> there is one more episode of znt and i will never be ready for it



yeee i really need a shibazaki nine confrontation and for twelve and nine to develop with each other bc all this time all they had in mind was bomb this bomb that and FOR THEM TO BE HAPPY how is this gonna end with them being happy uGHHHHHh


----------



## Libra

Sailor Moon Crystal. It was the sixth episode and I really enjoyed it, actually. Can't wait to see the next episode. Just wish they showed a new episode each week instead of every two weeks. Oh well...


----------



## MagicalCat590

SmokeyB said:


> Hajime No Ippo
> HxH
> *Yu Yu Hakusho
> *Haikyuu!!
> SAO 2
> Ikkitousen
> JJBA
> Naruto Shippuden



Someone other than me remembers this series? :'-D *Tears of joy*


----------



## Kip

Cou said:


> Yeah, I think it was confirmed there's gonna be a second season Jan 2015? I loved the part when Kaneki was all like, after all that torture(?), do you think that would hurt? or something like that UGH WHY THEY PUT BADASS KANEKI LAST EPISODE DAMN IT



YAY! I didn't know it was confirmed! That's pretty soon too


----------



## Motte

MagicalCat590 said:


> Someone other than me remembers this series? :'-D *Tears of joy*


I get a certain nostalgia for the old Toonami shows :') <3


----------



## nard

Puella Magi Madoka Magica and Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.


----------



## Zanessa

Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror Ending Theory



Nine is gonna die - I feel it.


----------



## Squirtle Squad

I'm watching so many sports anime right now. Free, Haikyuu, Yowamushi Pedal, Knight in the Area, and I also have Baby Steps somewhere on my external. 
I've been looking to get into Tokyo Ghoul too, since that seems to be pretty good.


----------



## MagicalCat590

Motte said:


> I get a certain nostalgia for the old Toonami shows :') <3



Yeah, same here. I grew up in the Toonami Golden Age. Yu Yu Hakusho and Rurouni Kenshin have always been two of my all-times faves, as far as anime goes. Never gonna forget them.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror Ending Theory
> 
> 
> 
> Nine is gonna die - I feel it.



What is your sig from?


----------



## sylveons

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror Ending Theory
> 
> 
> 
> Nine is gonna die - I feel it.





Spoiler



fpfpfpfs i feel it too, i just don't wanna believe it.....


----------



## Swiftstream

ZeldaSylveon said:


> What is your sig from?


Attack on titan.


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: Zankyou no Terror Ending Theory
> 
> 
> 
> Nine is gonna die - I feel it.





sylveons said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fpfpfpfs i feel it too, i just don't wanna believe it.....




Huge possibility or they have to atone for their sins. But I hope they get what they want before then, like clear their past and such. That's the only way I'll accept the ending, no matter how hurtful it will be.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie

Sailor Moon Crystal is what I'm into right now! But I also love Lucky Star, Tokyo Mew Mew and Pretty Cure.


----------



## spCrossing

I really need to watch Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, that's one of those animes that people won't stop talking about and....
*KONO DIO DA*
But hey, it's on Chrunchyroll if I want to watch it.
Gives me more to watch on that website other than Nichijou, Sailor Moon Crystal, and Chi's Sweet Home.
Speaking of which, has anyone watched Chi?
That anime's adorable, yet so short.


----------



## Horus

[HEAVY BREATHING]

Chapter 53 of Akame Ga Kill 
((((((((((((((({{(((((((((((([(((((((((((((((((((((
Whhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Murray

I'm watching the kirby anime atm- i only watch quality animes i swears


----------



## Ichigo.

the endings for both haikyuu!! and gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun were so great ;__;


----------



## Chiarasu

Catching up on Zankyou no Terror and I really need to start on Tokyo Ghoul. Finished Bakumatsu Rock.


----------



## Cou

aleonhart said:


> the endings for both haikyuu!! and gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun were so great ;__;



Yeah, they wrapped up everything so nicely. Really looking forward to Haikyuu S2 c:


----------



## Manzanas

Murray said:


> I'm watching the kirby anime atm- i only watch quality animes i swears



Ah, the Kirby anime. I remember watching it a couple times on T.V., and I think 4kid's edits and dialogs prevented me from enjoying the show, which was a shame because it had some fitting and great actors, like Dedede's. One episode I really liked was the one in which the character try to make their own anime episode, it was hilarious.


----------



## Zawerni

Just finished the final episode of Re Hamatora :'(

Now onto Hidan no Aria


----------



## Murray

Manzanas said:


> Ah, the Kirby anime. I remember watching it a couple times on T.V., and I think 4kid's edits and dialogs prevented me from enjoying the show, which was a shame because it had some fitting and great actors, like Dedede's. One episode I really liked was the one in which the character try to make their own anime episode, it was hilarious.



im watching the weeaboo version so its ok- watching the sub is worth it for the super cute opening


----------



## Cou

hmm i finished hamatora and idk if i'm gonna watch the second season since the first one didn't really appeal to me much.. does it get better?

my favorite character is art though and nice is pretty cute 8)


----------



## SmokeyB

What's a good horror/gore/psychological anime?


----------



## Cou

SmokeyB said:


> What's a good horror/gore/psychological anime?



hmm baccano is my favorite and it's pretty dark/horror/gore/ and insane.
i've only read mirai nikki but there's an anime for it and it fits the genre too. same goes for deadman wonderland 8)

and yeah of course tokyo ghoul fits the title too but i wouldn't count much on the anime, if you read manga, you should give it a try ^_^


----------



## MagicalCat590

SmokeyB said:


> What's a good horror/gore/psychological anime?



Ghost Hunt is pretty good for a horror, but if you want a psychological thriller, I'd recommend Noir. It's more action than horror (girls with guns genre), but it has good fight scenes and a lot of WTF moments. It keeps you guessing.


----------



## Motte

SmokeyB said:


> What's a good horror/gore/psychological anime?


Berserk (manga more so)
Doomed Megalopolis
Demon City Shinjuku
Wicked City
Genocyber
Devilman
Serial Experiments Lain
Texhnolyze
Boogiepop Phantom
Perfect Blue
Bio Hunter


----------



## Zawerni

Cou said:


> hmm i finished hamatora and idk if i'm gonna watch the second season since the first one didn't really appeal to me much.. does it get better?
> 
> my favorite character is art though and nice is pretty cute 8)



I've read mixed opinions on it. I enjoyed it, but then again I also enjoyed the first season


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm not a huge fan of anime, but I do like the art styles they use in anime.


----------



## Swiftstream

Glasslip is ending this week I believe.
Really disappointed.


----------



## tamagotchi

I haven't been watching a lot of anime lately. I've been asking which ones I should check out, but all the 'good' ones people recommend to me, I really just can't get behind.

Other than that, I've been re-watching a whole bunch of episodes of Naruto, because I used to watch it all the time when I was younger. I know a lot of people don't like it, though. /shrug.-

By the way; has anyone ever seen "Higurashi no Naku koro ni"? It's supposed to be a bloody type of anime. Opinions, maybe? I'm thinking of watching it.


----------



## Leopardfire

The last episode of Free! Eternal Summer is tomorrow and that makes me sad. ;-;

I started watching Mekakucity Actors. I've listened to various songs from Kagerou Days, but never in order. I think it will make more sense to me if I watch the anime instead of trying listen to them in order.


----------



## spCrossing

*Space Dandy is ending next week...*
_nooooo..._ TT ^ TT


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

I just got into Clannad... I wish I knew how to use those tabs ;-;


----------



## Aradai

I really wanna watch Puella Magi Madoka Magica but I haven't found the time to watch it. ;A;


----------



## Lady Timpani

Sparkanine said:


> I really wanna watch Puella Magi Madoka Magica but I haven't found the time to watch it. ;A;



You should! It's a good anime. Try to avoid the hype, though, because it might make you a little bit disappointed.


----------



## Alienfish

Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha...watching atm. It's really good actually  Good sign since I can be very picky with animes


----------



## Beary

I watched Love Stage.
Freaking adorable. I should watch subs more often.


----------



## (ciel)

Watched the last episode of Free!...I'm only crying a little. Would be crying a lot more if my roommate weren't in here...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I watched Love Stage.
> Freaking adorable. I should watch subs more often.



The anime was good, but I definitely like the manga better. It just amuses me who the voice actor for Shogo was lol


----------



## Aradai

Lady Timpani said:


> You should! It's a good anime. Try to avoid the hype, though, because it might make you a little bit disappointed.


Ahh hopefully I'll be able to watch it tonight at least.
And I'll take your word, haha.


----------



## MagicalCat590

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I just got into Clannad... I wish I knew how to use those tabs ;-;



This is on my to watch list, but I just wanted to make sure: How depressing is it, really? I try to avoid stuff that's too depressing because if I watch too much then I'll just get depressed myself.


----------



## Guero101

Yu-Gi-Oh season 4! The Seal of Orichalcos!!!


----------



## Zanessa

Just watched the last episode of Free! Eternal Summer...

I'm sobbing bye


----------



## Aradai

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just watched the last episode of Free! Eternal Summer...
> 
> I'm sobbing bye


It's over? 
I mean, I never really liked Free! but everyone made it seem so emotional and interesting...


----------



## Zanessa

Sparkanine said:


> It's over?
> I mean, I never really liked Free! but everyone made it seem so emotional and interesting...



It really is emotional.. like, especially for a sports anime. People say it's just fan service but this is like angst and ughghhh it's so good ;A;


----------



## MagicalCat590

I started rewatching Rurouni Kenshin on Hulu, but they have the wrong dub. The characters voices are all effed up and they got all the names wrong. It's The Last Airbender movie all over again! T.T


----------



## Manzanas

MagicalCat590 said:


> I started rewatching Rurouni Kenshin on Hulu, but they have the wrong dub. The characters voices are all effed up and they got all the names wrong. It's The Last Airbender movie all over again! T.T



Are you watching the movie wih real people or the anime with movIng drawings?


----------



## Lady Timpani

MagicalCat590 said:


> I started rewatching Rurouni Kenshin on Hulu, but they have the wrong dub. The characters voices are all effed up and they got all the names wrong. It's The Last Airbender movie all over again! T.T



Other than that, is the anime worth watching? I've read the manga and really liked it, but I've never been too terribly interested in watching the anime.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i need a friend who watches subbed anime too! All of my friends who watch anime will only watch dub because they "dont want to read a book" whatever. I NEED SOMEONE TO TALK TO BEcAUSE NOT ALL ANIME HAVE A DUB AND FREE JUST ENDED AND IM HAVING AN EMOTIONAL BREAKDOWN D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> I watched Love Stage.
> Freaking adorable. I should watch subs more often.



i love Love Stage soo much!!!


----------



## MagicalCat590

@Manzanas I was watching the RK anime. The RK live-action movie is actually really good, though, and way better than The Last Airbender movie. It covers the Kanryu Takeda arc. You can watch a subtitled version for free here --

http://vimeo.com/56586293



Lady Timpani said:


> Other than that, is the anime worth watching? I've read the manga and really liked it, but I've never been too terribly interested in watching the anime.



Yeah, the anime is great. It's one of the shows that really hooked me on anime when I was kid and I just found the original dub that aired on Toonami on Crunchyroll. If you have an account on that site, you should definitely watch it. The only complaint I have about the anime is that it varies from the manga.


----------



## Horus

rip Free is over, where am I going to get my weekly thirty minutes of yaoi now?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Horus said:


> rip Free is over, where am I going to get my weekly thirty minutes of yaoi now?



SERIOUSLY im sobbing D:


----------



## spCrossing

So nobody cares that Space Dandy is going to be dead next week?
...That's nice...


----------



## puppy

i just watched episode 12 of aldnoah.zero

i actually hate anime


----------



## BungoTheElf

ITS NOT AN ANIME BUT IM READING HNR AND OYASUMI PUNPUN

PUNPUN IS MESSING ME UP RN IDEK

Also anyone noticing how all the animus are ending recently or is is just me


----------



## Mango

how do i watch free


----------



## BungoTheElf

Mango said:


> how do i watch free



I use kissanime to watch O:


----------



## MagicalCat590

Mango said:


> how do i watch free



Animehere.com is the sister site to mangahere.com and it's a good free site to watch anime on. Pretty much all of it is subbed, though. There's also a lot of anime on Youtube.


----------



## Murray

Mango said:


> how do i watch free



literally google search the name of the anime followed by 'watch online english dub/sub' or something of the sort and you will get heaps of sites to choose from


----------



## #1 Senpai

currently watching haikyuu, 
naruto shippuden, 
ace of diamond, 
free! eternal summer, 
glasslip...OMG MY OTP IS NOT GOING 2 B TOGETHER T___T 
would rwby be considered as...anime? ? pls dont giv hate 2 mi

omfg, i'm waiting for Tamako Love Story to be out with english subs : - ((( ( ((


----------



## sylveons

[SCREAMS ABOUT THE ENDING OF ZANKYOU NO TERROR]


----------



## puppy

Spoiler: zankyou no terror episode 11.... ..    . . ...



im not okay. i kne  it was coming. even said znt was going to destroy me but her  i am sitting in my school library with tears streaming down my face and people are looking i cant even tell them its because of a ****ty ass anime i dont care anymore. ill never be okay again anime is awful i hate animE omfg i need to stop crying im gonna puke


----------



## sylveons

puppy said:


> Spoiler: zankyou no terror episode 11.... ..    . . ...
> 
> 
> 
> im not okay. i kne  it was coming. even said znt was going to destroy me but her  i am sitting in my school library with tears streaming down my face and people are looking i cant even tell them its because of a ****ty ass anime i dont care anymore. ill never be okay again anime is awful i hate animE omfg i need to stop crying im gonna puke





Spoiler



JOIN THE CLUB.


----------



## Aradai

WHY DID ZANKYOU NO TERROR HAVE TO END.



Spoiler



TWELVE WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME.
BRB CRYING. THE HORROR OF IT ALL

WHATS OPGONNA HAPPEN TO MY OTP.


----------



## Gregriii

Drammatical Murder and Free! Are okay? But I think that they have TOO much fanservice >.<


----------



## Zanessa

Gregriii said:


> Drammatical Murder and Free! Are okay? But I think that they have TOO much fanservice >.<



I disagree. 
No one's asking for that much pain dude ;A; especially for Free!


----------



## Aradai

breaking news: girl gets traumatized by anime, more at 11


----------



## Cou

Sparkanine said:


> It's over?
> I mean, I never really liked Free! but everyone made it seem so emotional and interesting...



Ah yeah, well first season was plain fanservice for me I don't think I even finished watching that but I kept up with the show through the graphics and people's info about it. Second season was amazing though... So many things happened and I'm just..



sylveons said:


> [SCREAMS ABOUT THE ENDING OF ZANKYOU NO TERROR]



DUUUUUUDE PLEASE OMGGG i was holding a bottle of gatorade and i literally fricking smashed it bc i was so angry at the way


Spoiler



twelve died WHAT THE HELL i was expecting nothing good will happen to them bc of what they did but still, to be killed like that, right there, utter bull****. i'm glad shibazaki found them before then though. it was a satisfying ending for me but i'm just.. broken from it, what the hell


----------



## Aradai

Cou said:


> DUUUUUUDE PLEASE OMGGG i was holding a bottle of gatorade and i literally fricking smashed it bc i was so angry at the way
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> twelve died WHAT THE HELL i was expecting nothing good will happen to them bc of what they did but still, to be killed like that, right there, utter bull****. i'm glad shibazaki found them before then though. it was a satisfying ending for me but i'm just.. broken from it, what the hell





Spoiler



WHY DO THEY KILL HIM. I'm still not over it whyyyyy.
I was expecting a death (I originally thought it was gonna be five) but this is something I didn't expect.


----------



## Leopardfire

So I finished Mekakucity Actors and now I've caught up to the manga. October 15th is the next update, I can't wait that long. ;-;

I think I'm going to look into Love, Chunibyo & Other Delusions next.


----------



## Shimmer

I have a lot of favourites actually. I'm watching Nagi No Asukara right now. So far it's really good. 

Favourites:

Kanon 2006
Clannad + After Story
Azumanga Daioh
Toradora
Angel Beats!

I pretty much watch all of my anime subbed because I prefer it to dubs. But that said, the Azumanga Daioh dub and Haruhi dub are really really good. 

Of course, Panty & Stocking and Dokuro-chan are both fun animes to watch if you don't mind silly echi. xD


----------



## Maverick

I love Tiger and Bunny, though my lifetime endeavor is Detective Conan.


----------



## Horus

Glasslip is dumb


----------



## puppy

i saw some crows during band practice while we were marching outside and i had to wipe my eyes and get my breathing under control because zankyou no terror.

i have never felt this way after anything ive watched/read before. i am buying the dvd no matter what. this has become my new favorite anime by a long shot. everything from the characters to the music was fantastic


----------



## Amyy

sylveons said:


> [SCREAMS ABOUT THE ENDING OF ZANKYOU NO TERROR]





Spoiler



dontcrydontcrydontcrystopcryingstopcrying GOD DAMN


----------



## Amissapanda

Sooo... how many _Princess Tutu_ fans do we have lurking around in here? : )

Despite the odd name, I found it to actually be an incredibly great anime with an awesome story, lovely classical music and references to many ballets, plays, and operas, and fantastic characters with well-rounded development. It's not terribly long, either, at just 26 episodes. And no fillers! All parts are relevant to the plot.


----------



## f11

Spoiler



omg like that last episode of znt made me cry so much. Really good show would recommend. Free ending was nice too but a bit bland tbh. Started watching The irregular at Magic high and it ok but lots of filler episodes. Started watching Tokyo Ghoul and man its like _really_ good.


----------



## Amyy

C r y s t a l said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg like that last episode of znt made me cry so much. Really good show would recommend. Free ending was nice too but a bit bland tbh. Started watching The irregular at Magic high and it ok but lots of filler episodes. Started watching Tokyo Ghoul and man its like _really_ good.



A friend told me to try out the magic high one and i just found it so slow and boring so i couldnt watch it >.>


----------



## Gnome

Marathoned Aldnoah Zero last night, pretty good stuff. Zankyou no Terror was pretty tight too


----------



## MagicalCat590

Amissapanda said:


> Sooo... how many _Princess Tutu_ fans do we have lurking around in here? : )
> 
> Despite the odd name, I found it to actually be an incredibly great anime with an awesome story, lovely classical music and references to many ballets, plays, and operas, and fantastic characters with well-rounded development. It's not terribly long, either, at just 26 episodes. And no fillers! All parts are relevant to the plot.



Watched a couple of episodes of Princess Tutu on Anime On Demand back in, like, 2006 and did not enjoy it. Then again, I'm not really fan of most comedic anime or manga.


----------



## Aradai

C r y s t a l said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg like that last episode of znt made me cry so much. Really good show would recommend. Free ending was nice too but a bit bland tbh. Started watching The irregular at Magic high and it ok but lots of filler episodes. Started watching Tokyo Ghoul and man its like _really_ good.


Yeah omg tokyo ghoul is really good. 
ZNT made me bawl like the child I am.


----------



## spCrossing

WELP.
Space Dandy ends tomorrow...
Guys...I don't think I can handle this...somebody...help me...


----------



## Aradai

sp19047 said:


> WELP.
> Space Dandy ends tomorrow...
> Guys...I don't think I can handle this...somebody...help me...


But I just got emotionally messed up by Zankyou no Terror...


----------



## BellGreen

I can't believe I wasted my time on Glasslip


----------



## MagicalCat590

My first volume of Ouran Host Club just came in the mail. I'm so happy! But I can't decide if I should read it first or play the game first. I'm so torn T_T


----------



## spCrossing

Sparkanine said:


> But I just got emotionally messed up by Zankyou no Terror...


This has been a sad month for anime... :C


----------



## MagicalCat590

Read the manga. It was really disappointing. The manga-ka didn't take the series seriously at all and didn't even seem to enjoy writing. They kept poking fun at how ridiculous all the characters were and such.


----------



## cIementine

I really want to watch some more anime. Can anyone recommend some romances ?


----------



## Aradai

sp19047 said:


> This has been a sad month for anime... :C


tru


----------



## cIementine

I'm watching Achhi Kocchi at the moment ! It's pretty good but there isn't much of a storyline. I think it's generally cute and the characters are great though!


----------



## baileyanne94

Marie said:


> I'm watching Achhi Kocchi at the moment ! It's pretty good but there isn't much of a storyline. I think it's generally cute and the characters are great though!



I tried Acchi Kocchi and lost interest  a few episodes in because of the point you made, the lack of plot. It's definitely cute and the OP/OP song rock, but I also didn't really latch onto any of the characters. Although I think it's for younger audiences so it's not gonna be anything crazy, and that's not bad at all. The scene where the crazy-orange-haired girl "kills" the chocolate kitty always made me laugh. I hope you enjoy it all 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've been watching Cardcaptor Sakura these past couple months...(it's been a long time since I watched an anime that was more than 26 episodes) and I only have three episodes left now, will probably finish tonight...but it's been the best anime I've ever watched in my ten years of watching anime. I don't wanna finish and it'll be awhile before I feel like watching something else...damn it's been so incredible. It's also raised my standards on story and characters.


----------



## Amissapanda

MagicalCat590 said:


> Watched a couple of episodes of Princess Tutu on Anime On Demand back in, like, 2006 and did not enjoy it. Then again, I'm not really fan of most comedic anime or manga.



Well, it's not a comedic anime, to be honest. There are gags and gimmicks like any anime has, sure, but it's nowhere near a comedy anime.

Each to their own, though.


----------



## Mao

Hmm, anyone know any good comedy and actions animes? c:


----------



## baileyanne94

Mao said:


> Hmm, anyone know any good comedy and actions animes? c:



InuXBoku SS is short and [very] sweet  Romantic sometimes but extremely entertaining, SOME action but hardly any to even make it worth mentioning... it's easy to love all the characters however


----------



## #1 Senpai

i seriously cannot wait for tamako love story omf... 

watched ace of diamond..I wish the episodes were much longer :- (


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants

I started going through Tokyo Ghoul over the past week. That show is weird.


----------



## Ichigo.

#1 Senpai said:


> i seriously cannot wait for tamako love story omf...
> 
> watched ace of diamond..I wish the episodes were much longer :- (



I actually really enjoyed Tamako Market even though a lot of people didn't. It was cute! I've been checking for Tamako Love Story since April ugh it needs to be out already. Mochizou is such a cutiepie.


----------



## Aradai

Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants said:


> I started going through Tokyo Ghoul over the past week. That show is weird.


wait until you see Tsukiayma


----------



## #1 Senpai

aleonhart said:


> I actually really enjoyed Tamako Market even though a lot of people didn't. It was cute! I've been checking for Tamako Love Story since April ugh it needs to be out already. Mochizou is such a cutiepie.



at first i didnt like it but i started to like it idek how  maybe because it was like really cute and reminded me of k-on..and dera 





AHHH IKR. Hes so cute omgggg i think his tamako love story picture with him naked omg he looks pretty hot in it tbh 
AHh omg tamakoxmochizou


----------



## Aradai

I'm doing it.

I'm watching Yowamushi Pedal. Or Yowapeda, idk what it's called specifically.
its totally not because of teshima and toudou nonono


----------



## Solaeus

I recently finished Zankyou no Terror :_:
Hit me right in the heart


----------



## MagicalCat590

baileyanne94 said:


> I've been watching Cardcaptor Sakura these past couple months...(it's been a long time since I watched an anime that was more than 26 episodes) and I only have three episodes left now, will probably finish tonight...but it's been the best anime I've ever watched in my ten years of watching anime. I don't wanna finish and it'll be awhile before I feel like watching something else...damn it's been so incredible. It's also raised my standards on story and characters.



CCS is amazing. It was one of the first anime I ever watched as a kid along with Sailor Moon. I actually prefer the manga, though, because the anime is a lot more kid-orientated, except I think the movies deal with some of the more adult issues.


----------



## puppy

so i read the last chapter of tokyo ghoul finally (idk if the anime ended like this i stopped watching it) and


Spoiler: tokyo ghoul final chapter



maybe it was supposed to be sad or something but my initial reaction was "are you serious lmao" kaneki got turned into a handy accessory u know like those alligator skin purSEs ahAHAHAHAhahA


----------



## CR33P

ASADA SAN ASADA SAN ASADA SAN!!!


----------



## nammie

havent watched any recent ones in a while, but my favs are:
mononoke, jigoku shoujo, gintama, and gag biyori manga

and obvs sailor moon and cardcaptor sakura lol


----------



## Swiftstream

MagicalCat590 said:


> CCS is amazing. It was one of the first anime I ever watched as a kid along with Sailor Moon. I actually prefer the manga, though, because the anime is a lot more kid-orientated, except I think the movies deal with some of the more adult issues.



Seconded! CCS was also the first anime I watched


----------



## Cou

Anyone looking forward to anything for Fall Season? I kinda need some recommendations. I'm planning to maybe give everything (with the genres I like) a try and watch at least 3 episodes and judge from there (unless episode one is really awful) but idk..



Spoiler: For sure I'm gonna watch though are:



Akatsuki no Yona
Donten ni Warau
Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works
Kiseijuu
Ookami Shoujo to Kuro Ouji
Psycho Pass 2
Yowamushi Pedal: Grande Road





Spoiler: And I wanna try:



Amagi Brilliant Park
Garo: Honoo no Kokuin
Magic Kaito 1412
Ore, Twintails ni Narimasu. (HAHA IDK IT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD??)
World Trigger

AND MAYBE MAYBE ORENCHI NO FURO JIJOU FOR THE HECK OF IT IDK


----------



## Mao

baileyanne94 said:


> InuXBoku SS is short and [very] sweet  Romantic sometimes but extremely entertaining, SOME action but hardly any to even make it worth mentioning... it's easy to love all the characters however



Sorry, this is really late x_x But it looks really good and will start watching it after I have completed all my work ^_^


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

is black butler book of circus the latest season? If so, is there gonna be a season 4?


----------



## Jrrj15

My top 5 animes are:
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Deathnote
Gurren Lagann
Code Geass
No Game No Life

I'm not watching any right now. Any suggestions for ones I may like?


----------



## spCrossing

Jrrj15 said:


> My top 5 animes are:
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> Deathnote
> Gurren Lagann
> Code Geass
> No Game No Life
> 
> I'm not watching any right now. Any suggestions for ones I may like?


I suggest Space Dandy, directed by the same guy who directed Cowboy Bepop and Samurai Champloo.
It's hilarious and the best anime I've seen in a while.


----------



## MishMeesh

Jrrj15 said:


> My top 5 animes are:
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> Deathnote
> Gurren Lagann
> Code Geass
> No Game No Life
> 
> I'm not watching any right now. Any suggestions for ones I may like?



I would recommend Kill la Kill, by the same director/writer duo as Gurren Lagann. Very fast-paced, fascinating concept/story, great characters, fantastic action sequences, also hilarious at the right parts.


----------



## cIementine

Finished Acchi Kochhi. It was meh.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

I've just watched episode 1 of Shingeki no Bahamut! 10/10


----------



## Mariah

I finally finished Baccano. It took me about two years.


----------



## Leopardfire

I just finished Black Bullet, it had a lackluster ending but was alright otherwise. I've started to watch Sword Art Online II, afterwards I think I'll watch either Tokyo Ghoul or Log Horizons.


----------



## mdchan

My number one favorite is "The Slayers".
The others in my top three are:
Fullmetal Alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin (not including the final OVA and Shin Kyoto; I'm talking about the manga and episodes 1-62, possibly 63-95)

Not currently watching any anime because I haven't really found any I like, the ones I used to watch/follow got too overpowered, or the season/anime ended.  I check in with Detective Conan to see if the plot is being advanced (mostly the manga), but that's about it.


----------



## waifu

I'm currently watching the iDOLM@ASTER and the new Sailor Moon

and pile on 100000 other animes ive never finished or forgot where I was.


----------



## Labrontheowl

Just finished Samurai Flamenco, Goto-sans relationship made me cry. T.T    8/10


----------



## Peoki

Doesn't look like I'll be watching many series this season. Finally getting the opportunity to plow through my backlog when time allows it . 

Anyone here use MAL?


----------



## Jenny<3

I'm watching the "old" Sailor Moon (even though I finished it, but it's soooo cute <3) and I'm watching the new Sailor Moon Crystal *-*
Haha my mother knows Sailor Moon from the 90's too but she doesn't like it xD My mother hates me when I'm talking about to buy the DVD's of Sailor Moon


----------



## Mariah

Peoki said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be watching many series this season. Finally getting the opportunity to plow through my backlog when time allows it .
> 
> Anyone here use MAL?



MAL is super helpful. It's the only way I'm able to keep track of shows.


----------



## Zawerni

Season 2 of Hitsugi no Chaika starts today!


----------



## Farobi

Seven Deadly Sins (only Fall Anime I'm currently watching right now) is so similar to Akame Ga Kill (the only other one I'm watching). Any suggestions for fall animes? I might want to check out the Brilliant Park Anime, since Romance and Comedy are nice themes as well :3


----------



## Ichigo.

I watched the first episode of kiseijuu: sei no kakuritsu and really enjoyed it. I'm interested to see how it'll develop.


----------



## Motte

Anyone watching Parasyte  ?


----------



## Zawerni

Finished Glasslip last night.

I actually thought it was good. The ending was kinda myeeh but that was the only thing. How come so many other people disliked it?


----------



## Beary

Motte said:


> Anyone watching Parasyte  ?



I WILL NEVER SLEEP EVER AGAIN.
GOD HELP ME.

Anyways, is Tokyo Ghoul good?


----------



## bluegoat14

Motte said:


> Anyone watching Parasyte  ?



I am, great first episode!



Mariah said:


> MAL is super helpful. It's the only way I'm able to keep track of shows.



Same^ I use it all the time


----------



## Motte

Awesome  I'm pretty excited to see how it continues, I'm not disappointed in the adaptation so far. Haven't read the manga in yearsss though.


----------



## Coffee_Geek

Haha u~u
My girlfriend is into horrors and adventure. She can watch any scary movie without jumping or screaming. 

I'm into shoujos ;o
 Such as : 
Kimi ni Todoke (Anime & Manga)
Say I love you (Anime & Manga)
Ao Haru Ride (Anime & Manga)
Hibi Chouchou (Manga)
Hirunaka no Ryuusei (Manga)
Kimi ni Koi****ei desu ka. (Manga)

I don't really tell anyone about my shoujos!! But I like them :>
My girlfriend calls me a wuss haha


----------



## Motte

Peach Girl is totally a guilty pleasure shoujo of mine ;> I'd recommend it.


----------



## RayOfHope

Any thoughts on 'Summer Wars'? We may be watching it in one of my classes soon.


----------



## Cou

Motte said:


> Anyone watching Parasyte  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


First episode was amazing wow. I love Migi so much HAHA they're so cute. I'm really sensing some amazing brotp between shinichi and migi <: can't wait for more (i was waiting for his parents to be taken over but i guess not). I'm so excited esp since we're gonna have like 24 episodes or something -- looks like it's got a lot in store for us!



Coffee_Geek said:


> Haha u~u
> My girlfriend is into horrors and adventure. She can watch any scary movie without jumping or screaming.
> 
> I'm into shoujos ;o
> Such as :
> Kimi ni Todoke (Anime & Manga)
> Say I love you (Anime & Manga)
> Ao Haru Ride (Anime & Manga)
> Hibi Chouchou (Manga)
> Hirunaka no Ryuusei (Manga)
> Kimi ni Koi****ei desu ka. (Manga)
> 
> I don't really tell anyone about my shoujos!! But I like them :>
> My girlfriend calls me a wuss haha



OMG your list is amazing!!! i love hnr the most.. sad to know that it's ending in like 2 chapters :c



Wyndfyre said:


> Any thoughts on 'Summer Wars'? We may be watching it in one of my classes soon.


Summer Wars is pretty great for a movie. I actually enjoyed it. The characters are pretty badass :') and P L O T T W I S T is great.


----------



## Swiftstream

Motte said:


> Peach Girl is totally a guilty pleasure shoujo of mine ;> I'd recommend it.



Really? I thought it was complete stereotypical trash.


----------



## Coffee_Geek

Cou said:


> OMG your list is amazing!!! i love hnr the most.. sad to know that it's ending in like 2 chapters :c



IS IT?? Oh my ;o
Is she going to pick Shishio or Mamura?? agh I'm going to have a heart attack !!!


----------



## Cou

Coffee_Geek said:


> IS IT?? Oh my ;o
> Is she going to pick Shishio or Mamura?? agh I'm going to have a heart attack !!!



OK KKK  KK WHO DO YOU WANT FOR HER BECAUSE


----------



## Coffee_Geek

Cou said:


> OK KKK  KK WHO DO YOU WANT FOR HER BECAUSE



WELL MAMURA BUT THEN IT MIGHT BE SHISHIO AGh
BECAUSE IT"S MOSTLY AIMED FOR MAmURa BUT THEN PLOT TWISTS


----------



## Motte

Swiftstream said:


> Really? I thought it was complete stereotypical trash.


Like I said, guilty pleasure  I read the manga when I was like 12 and I've had a soft spot for it since. It's still rated pretty high & overall enjoyed, but to each their own of course.


----------



## Cou

Coffee_Geek said:


> WELL MAMURA BUT THEN IT MIGHT BE SHISHIO AGh
> BECAUSE IT"S MOSTLY AIMED FOR MAmURa BUT THEN PLOT TWISTS



ive been shipping shizume and i'm honestly so broken rn bc it's been mazume all this time and i feel it being the endgame fricking frick


----------



## Pearls

I sometimes watch Pok?mon. 
I really have to watch more anime, omg I'm so boring.


----------



## Beary

Tokyo Ghoul scares me


----------



## Zawerni

GoldieJoan said:


> I sometimes watch Pok?mon.
> I really have to watch more anime, omg I'm so boring.



I want to watch Pokemon again, but it would take ages to catch up to the current X/Y series :/


----------



## Cou

I actually try to watch pokemon but I just keep stopping at the end of indigo league // about middle of orange league i think? i can't go any further without getting bored.


----------



## Selene

The new anime called parasyte is pretty good


----------



## sugargalaxy

I haven't watched anime in quite a while, which is not like me. 0^0
I need to binge watch some soon.


----------



## Solaeus

Fate/Stay


Spoiler



man:

I was so pumped for the Fate/stay remake, but it was kind of a let down.
The animation is great and so is the background art, but the character faces
and hair are sub-par. Did they have a smaller budget or a different artist this
season? It's still pretty good though : D


----------



## Envelin

Keroro Gunso


----------



## Jaebeommie

Might or might not be related, but...NARUTO MANGA IS ENDING. WHICH MEANS THE ANIME WILL EVENTUALLY END. WHICH FURTHER MEANS THAT I CAN _ATTEMPT_ TO CATCH UP. 
Sorry I'm just really excited about that, guys. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I've just begun watching Fairy Tale.


----------



## Horus

sharkystriker22 said:


> I've just begun watching Fairy Tale.



stop and look for a different anime


----------



## Solaeus

Ever since watching Gugure! Kokkuri-san, I've been craving instant ramen


----------



## Zanessa

Just watched Hal (The Movie) and I must say that paying attention in movies has suddenly become the most important thing ever...


----------



## spCrossing

Envelin said:


> Keroro Gunso


Let's be friends.


----------



## Aradai

tokyO GHOUL *SEASON TWO*

but it's in January......


----------



## Frances-Simoun

My favorites so far are

Simoun
Strawberry Panic
KILL LA KILL (&#55357;&#56476; )
Akume No Riddle
Ga-rei Zero

And obviously Corpse Party :Tortured Souls and the lost footage &#55357;&#56469;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaebeommie said:


> Might or might not be related, but...NARUTO MANGA IS ENDING. WHICH MEANS THE ANIME WILL EVENTUALLY END. WHICH FURTHER MEANS THAT I CAN _ATTEMPT_ TO CATCH UP.
> Sorry I'm just really excited about that, guys. I'm such a nerd.



Omg xD I wish I could catch up to the anime ! I stopped watching it at around episode 50(Shinpudden) but now I watch it with my brother with all this war going on. It was so simple in the beginning lol


----------



## Ichigo.

Horus said:


> stop and look for a different anime



agreed. i wasted too much of my life watching that anime and literally the same thing happened for 140 something episodes.

anyway, i wanted to keep watching psycho-pass (i'm on episode 8) but school. it's very good so far, and i can tell it's getting better!


----------



## puppy

im going to give psycho pass a try


----------



## Solaeus

puppy said:


> im going to give psycho pass a try



same : D


----------



## Cou

first 60 episodes of fairy tail ain't bad though.


----------



## cIementine

please give me some suggestions ;A; I don't mind anything as long is it isn't sexual because my parents could walk in at any point lol


----------



## Aradai

starting to watch Hunter x Hunter because of a cERTAIN SOMEONE ON HERE. I like it so far.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Sparkanine said:


> starting to watch Hunter x Hunter because of a cERTAIN SOMEONE ON HERE. I like it so far.



:^^^)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I started watching yowapeda a while ago but I can barely go on the laptop to watch besides weekends and my ipad can't play videos so I'm stuck reading manga 0':


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> :^^^)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> I started watching yowapeda a while ago but I can barely go on the laptop to watch besides weekends and my ipad can't play videos so I'm stuck reading manga 0':


>:<

i use soul-anime on my phone and such to watch yowapeda. Have you tried that? Its not the best, but...


----------



## effervescent

Hell Girl is awesome. ♥.♥


----------



## Mariah

effervescent said:


> Hell Girl is awesome. ♥.♥



Except for the third season.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marie said:


> please give me some suggestions ;A; I don't mind anything as long is it isn't sexual because my parents could walk in at any point lol


Watch Detroit Metal City.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I like sexual  anime....

any sexual anime suggestions??


----------



## effervescent

Also High School Of The Dead! Really good, too.


----------



## Beary

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like sexual  anime....
> 
> any sexual anime suggestions??



Love Stage!.


----------



## Mariah

effervescent said:


> Also High School Of The Dead! Really good, too.



No, it's not.


----------



## effervescent

Mariah said:


> No, it's not.



It's an opinion. So, yeah, it is. (To me.)


----------



## RainyCat

I don't think this is a anime, but it rocks. 

Teen Titans! Everyone should watch it!


----------



## spCrossing

RainyCat said:


> I don't think this is a anime, but it rocks.
> 
> Teen Titans! Everyone should watch it!


It's basically anime, since the opening is basically J-pop and it uses a lot of anime elements.

Though I do agree, it's a great show.


----------



## Aradai

I'm only on episode 6 of Hunter x Hunter. I'm so slowwww.


----------



## Cou

Sparkanine said:


> I'm only on episode 6 of Hunter x Hunter. I'm so slowwww.



how are you liking it so far? i actually got hooked when i saw hisoka LOL (how do you like his character so far?) (or any of the characters actually)


----------



## Ayaya

So what are you watching this season, everyone? Here's the list of what's currently airing. I'll probably watch the remake of F/SN and maybe Parasite/Kiseijuu but not sure about the rest... There's also Magic Kaito. Childhood nostalgia ;_;



Sparkanine said:


> I'm only on episode 6 of Hunter x Hunter. I'm so slowwww.



Once you've reached the Phantom Troupe arc, you can't stop watching lol. Have fun! HxH is one of my favorite anime


----------



## Farobi

Ayaya said:


> So what are you watching this season, everyone?



Currently watching (and loving) Seven Deadly Sins and Parasyte! I want something new though, preferrably comedy/romance. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ayaya

Farobi said:


> Currently watching (and loving) Seven Deadly Sins and Parasyte! I want something new though, preferrably comedy/romance. Any suggestions?



I need to watch Seven Deadly Sins as well, I heard a lot of good things about it. As for suggestion... Maybe Gugure! Kokkuri-san? It has both Romance and Comedy as its genre and the premise sounds interesting, though I'm only about to watch it myself.


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Recently started watched log horizon relly nice so far. some people claim it is a copy of SAO but it is actually different. No Game no life is also pretty nice hoping for its season 2


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

Not currently watching anything, but I'd love some suggestions.  I really liked Magica Madoka.  It's probably one of my favorite anime shows that's out there.  I've been reading a lot of manga recently, though.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Watching My Little Monster. I've only got up to episode 4, but so far it has been pretty amusing. Haru is just fabulous... Haha, still haven't finished The World Only God Knows... *sigh* I might watch Fairy Tail, but I don't think I'll ever finish it. Any good horror animes you guys know?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

RainbowCherry said:


> Watching My Little Monster. I've only got up to episode 4, but so far it has been pretty amusing. Haru is just fabulous... Haha, still haven't finished The World Only God Knows... *sigh* I might watch Fairy Tail, but I don't think I'll ever finish it. Any good horror animes you guys know?



Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni is always a good choice. One of my favorites. Elfen Lied is also a good choice. I would also recommend the Corpse Party anime adaptation. Yamishibai is worth a watch too.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni is always a good choice. One of my favorites. Elfen Lied is also a good choice. I would also recommend the Corpse Party anime adaptation. Yamishibai is worth a watch too.


Thanks! Corpse Party: Tortured Souls, that was great  Haven't heard of the others before, I'll watch them. :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I started watching Tsukaima no Zero but ugh the fanservice and the Tsundere heroine are killing me xD I was watching it for the romance, but ugh had to stop at season 3


----------



## Mango

im watching tokyo ghoul
im 3 episodes in


----------



## KamieKat

I'm rewatching Magica Madoka, Card Captor Sakura, and Sailor Moon:3


----------



## mayorglitter

I don't watch a lot of anime, but the first that I did watch was Rosario and Vampire. It was always.. Interesting.


----------



## InfinityFlames

The most recent anime I've been watching is Sword Art Online.


----------



## Nashiro

Currently catching up with Log Horizon Season 2! Due to exams recently I haven't been able to watch anime lately but I can't wait to start watching again :> (I missed my akatsuki darling)


----------



## spCrossing

I really really want to watch Kiki's Delivery Service again, I haven't seen that movie ever since 2003.

Too bad it isn't on netflix or Amazon Instant Video...sigh...


----------



## Nashiro

sp19047 said:


> I really really want to watch Kiki's Delivery Service again, I haven't seen that movie ever since 2003.
> 
> Too bad it isn't on netflix or Amazon Instant Video...sigh...



Watch it on a streaming site! kissanime is a good place c: (just make sure you have adblock off)


----------



## MisterEnigma

I got super back into Keroro Gunso again, why do alien frogs entertain me so?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Can someone help me???? I can't find anywhere to watch Zenkyou no Terror


----------



## Ichigo.

haven't really been into anime recently. I'm still trying to finish psycho-pass, but whenever I stop watching, it's hard to pick up again. it's really good and all, but it mentally exhausts me.


----------



## Lady Timpani

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Can someone help me???? I can't find anywhere to watch Zenkyou no Terror



My brother and I have been watching it on Hulu. We haven't watched it in about two weeks, but I would think it'd still be up. 

Hopefully we'll finish it tonight; I really like it, but I wanna watch some other stuff.


----------



## sylveons

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Can someone help me???? I can't find anywhere to watch Zenkyou no Terror



doink


----------



## K-Boo

Lately I've been watching Mekakucity Actors, Sailor Moon Crystal and Dramatical Murder. I also adore the series Anohana!


----------



## Ragdoll

The last anime I watched was Hellsing Ultimate, and it's great. I'd recommend it to anyone who likes action, vampires, blood, history, and good storylines.


----------



## puppy

from the new season im currently watching:

fate/stay night unlimited blade works
akatsuki no yona
shigatsu wa kimi no uso
amagi brilliant park
sword art online II

kimi no uso and amagi brilliant park are kinda out of my usual genre but i actually like them!

p.s. still not over zankyou no terror


----------



## BungoTheElf

Started watching snk yesterday woooo


----------



## Leopardfire

I started watching Akame ga Kill! yesterday. It got dark really fast. o.e


----------



## sakurakiki

I haven't really been watching any anime lately apart from re-watching Naruto with someone & trying to finish up on watching Code Geass.


----------



## Gail

Spoiler: tl;dr: I like some anime, I dislike others, watch Mekakucity Actors



Here's my general list.

Love/Recommend: Mekakucity Actors and Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun. I know those seem too recent and possibly shallow, but I've been following the songs and/or manga of each for a long time before they were animated. 

Like/Recommend: I've watched other pleasant shows, like Haikyuu!, FMA:B, OHSHC, Hyouka (I like this one a lot, but then again, that's probably because it's basically Mekakucity Actors), and Lovely Complex

Tolerate: Chuunibyou demo Koi ga ****ai! (Love, Chuunibyou, & Other Delusions; lol it censored that), Tamako Market (too cutesy; I don't feel like the characters have any personality), ok a lot KyoAni things. Their animation is just beautiful, but I don't like some of the content.

Hate/Would not recommend: Sword Art Online (I didn't realize it was harem until it was too late. I don't like harem. This one's my fault), Free! (except Rin), Shingeki no Kyojin (I like Mikasa and also Eren sometimes, but other than that it moves way too slowly for me. Also I've heard some bad things about the creator? I just can't stand this series anymore.) and of course many others that I have not watched and so aren't relevant here.

New/In progress: NHK ni Youkoso! (it's interesting, but might get too intense for me. We'll see.), Durarara! (I really like it. I mean to finish watching it and the other series in the same universe someday.)



Also, I'd appreciate any recommendations based on my interests! Lately, I've been reading more shonen manga, but none with good anime adaptations.


----------



## Goth

I just started watching Free! today so woo


----------



## spCrossing

I started watching Cowboy Bebop lately. 
(Albeit out-of-order, because blame Adult Swim on-demand)
Fantastic show so far, now I get some of those references in Space Dandy.


----------



## Coffee_Geek

I just finished HnR (HIRUNAKA NO RYUUSEI)
Agh QQ So satisfied with the ending but aaa I can't believe it's over, I think their's a special release comic in January for it ??
Anyways, Here's who Suzume ended up QQ


Spoiler



She ended up with Mamura and there was a kissing scene too QQ I nearly burst into a thousand pieces agh. So cute and the creator did an amazing job.


----------



## Vanillaton

Can someone suggest a really good anime to watch, I'm a little all over the place so here's my anime list. I'm in the mood for an action/adventure anime similar to snk, tokyo ghoul, psycho pass, no game no life, karneval etc...


----------



## Lady Timpani

Lately I've been rereading Inuyasha and I'm planning on watching the Final Act when I'm done with it. I'm probably gonna record the episode that's on Adult Swim tonight to see what it's like, though, since I've only ever watched a couple scenes from it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vanillaton said:


> Can someone suggest a really good anime to watch, I'm a little all over the place so here's my anime list. I'm in the mood for an action/adventure anime similar to snk, tokyo ghoul, psycho pass, no game no life, karneval etc...



You should watch Neon Genesis Evangelion! It's sorta actiony but also pretty psychological, if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## Aradai

watched pmmm and magi today and I'm in love.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Sparkanine said:


> watched pmmm



Omg :')

What did you think?


----------



## Improv

I'm solely watching SAO right now & I'm only halfway through the first season n_n I just can't find time to finish it argh


----------



## kassie

Started watching Vampire Knight a couple days ago. It's... alright.


----------



## Aradai

Lady Timpani said:


> Omg :')
> 
> What did you think?



it's so cute and so ****ing deadly.
I love it to bits.


----------



## #1 Senpai

****.

I love/hate the new anime "inou-battle wa nichijou-kei no naka de". Watched episode 7, I can't believe I cried fkkkk

:-( hatoko omg.


----------



## Libra

I watched the newest Sailor Moon Crystal episode and I am _this_ close to being done with the series. *sighs*

I think I'll go rewatch the original anime, because the more I watch Crystal, the more I appreciate Classic.


----------



## Dollie

I haven't watched anime in so long...

Anyway, my favorite anime is Kyoukai no Kanata. Yeah. :')


----------



## Grawr

Have you guys ever seen the Bunny Drop anime? I don't watch a lot of anime, but it's on hulu so I checked it out on a whim this morning, and it's really a beautiful show. It oozes frickin' copious amounts of charm.


----------



## Amyy

Everyone go watch shigatsu wa kimi no uso (your lie in April) art and soundtrack are amazing as well as the actual anime


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

I finished of most of my bases ( 3 season series , saw it online somewhere ) 
Then I watched some mainstream ( one piece , bleach , OUAHHC , fairytale, strawberry panic ,corpse party, another, ect. ) 
Currently I'm rewatching beyond the boundary. 
And after that I have a list I need to cross a few more off .
( then I'll just watch MGM again , because the anime people suggest to me are either yuri, or yaoi )








Edit: also if your know where to get " Asiria " volume 2 or the 3rd book to "A devil and her love song" I'd be forever indebted ( I thought I'd ask some I saw some otaku brothers and sisters in here somewhere. （≧∇≦）)


----------



## Jarrad

Spoiler



Eren's titan ability originated from the Reis family (ymir's friend with the blonde hair)


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

This was a copy Im not sure how to delete it so instead here are the lyrics to Feliz navidad






Feliz navidad
Feliz navidad
feliz navidad 
Prospero ano y felizidad
(2X)
I wanna wish you a merry Christmas , I Wanna wish you a merry Christmas , I wanna wish you a merry Christmas from the bottom of my heart.
( repeat as many times as needed before your sister peeves )


----------



## Jarrad

Animalcrossingtrader said:


> I finished of most of my bases ( 3 season series , saw it online somewhere )
> Then I watched some mainstream ( one piece , bleach , OUAHHC , fairytale, Shugo chara, ect. )
> Currently I'm rewatching beyond the boundary.
> And after that I have a list I need to cross a few more off .



ye we saw the first time u posted this lol


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

Ya sometimes my phone goes was , and posts everything like 2 or 3 times

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the internet is so slow at my house I don't have a choice


----------



## Jarrad

Animalcrossingtrader said:


> Ya sometimes my phone goes was , and posts everything like 2 or 3 times
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But the internet is so slow at my house I don't have a choice



ohhhhh

I want bleach to come back :I The manga's getting interesting (and by interesting I mean 18+ bcause tite kubo is having a killing fest)


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader

Jarrad said:


> ohhhhh
> 
> I want bleach to come back :I The manga's getting interesting (and by interesting I mean 18+ bcause tite kubo is having a killing fest)



Why does that seem hilarious to me ....


----------



## Cure Whip

What am I currently watching?

Kuragehime!

Favorites: Mahou Shojo Madoka Magica, Sailor Moon (And Crystal), Bunny Drop, and Kuragehime.


----------



## boujee

It's been awhile since I seen anime
Let me remember one  ( ‾᷅⚰‾᷄ )
I really enjoyed looking at Sgt frog/Keroro Gunso


----------



## CR33P

parasyte is so good.. i wish i had waited for all the episodes to have been released until starting q.q


----------



## samsquared

Libra said:


> I watched the newest Sailor Moon Crystal episode and I am _this_ close to being done with the series. *sighs*
> 
> I think I'll go rewatch the original anime, because the more I watch Crystal, the more I appreciate Classic.



Old anime tropes >> new anime tropes for sure


----------



## Isabella

i finished Air the other day after forever
also rewatched snk but this time dubbed w/ someone, i really don't like the dubbed voices lol
i tried finishing sakurasou but i'm so bored of it. too long and doesn't have much of an interesting plot.
might watch gurren laggan soon.
also wtf, I just checked my anime list and an angel beats special is airing??? 5 years later wow


----------



## Cou

CR33P said:


> parasyte is so good.. i wish i had waited for all the episodes to have been released until starting q.q


OMG IT REALLY IS GOOD, one of the great anime this season :')

it sucks this season is coming to an end -A- i really kept up with akatsuki no yona (YES THEY FINALLY SHOWED SHIN-AH), amagi brilliant park (still not enough but im really surprised they put the books altogether within the 13 episodes WOW) and the OP for this is amazing, and kiseijuu is really great, im happy theyre taking the time to make it long  and uhmmm i still need to catch up on donten ni warau anime but idk i saw too much spoilers already and i already kinda know what's going on so D:

can't wait for next season OMFG // tokyo ghoul drrrx2 hell yeah

and uhm idk whatelse to look forward to hmm


----------



## kassie

I'm excited for the second season of Tokyo Ghoul next month. c:


----------



## Cou

selcouth said:


> I'm excited for the second season of Tokyo Ghoul next month. c:



me too  i heard theyre gonna show the whole manga this time o: i believe the ending too, yay


----------



## itsrainingnekos

I'm watching Black Butler and Attack On Titan at the moment!


----------



## BlooBelle

Started toward the terra yesterday since my friend recommended it... it's okay, but pretty cliched tbh. 
I also really want to start tokyo ghoul before the break ends. c:


----------



## itsrainingnekos

I also like natsume yuujinchou!


----------



## Amyy

Tokyo ghoul A soon!


----------



## spCrossing

I really need to get caught up with the classic Sailor Moon series.

The last episode I watched was the hilarious Luna episode.


----------



## spCrossing

It feels like I'm the only one in this forum who watches Nichijou..

Like seriously, nobody talks about this except me.


----------



## Horus

Watch RWBY and Fate/ Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV)

pls


----------



## Aradai

watching Your Lie in April and damn it's so good.


----------



## unintentional

My most recent one was the Corpse Party derpy-anatomy filled anime.  I used to be huge into Hetalia, but that was about four or so years ago (idk, I'm in 10th and I last saw it sixth grade I think)


----------



## Amyy

Horus said:


> Watch RWBY and Fate/ Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV)
> 
> pls



o i got told to watch unlimited blade works, but i wanna finish fate/zero first

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> watching Your Lie in April and damn it's so good.



SHIGATSU! I love the music and art. Can't wait for the osts to be released


Spoiler: only if youre up to date



the death flags though, i will cry my heart out if kaori dies


----------



## Religious-Sonic

My favs are Attack on Titan, Kill La Kill, and Princess Jellyfish. 

I need to catch up on Physical Pass tho.


----------



## Aradai

Amyy said:


> SHIGATSU! I love the music and art. Can't wait for the osts to be released
> 
> 
> Spoiler: only if youre up to date
> 
> 
> 
> the death flags though, i will cry my heart out if kaori dies



the music is just so beautiful dear god


Spoiler



if she dies imma did she is the most precious thing ever


----------



## Amyy

Aradai said:


> the music is just so beautiful dear god
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> if she dies imma did she is the most precious thing ever



the scene at the end of episode 11 <3 the ost is beautiful omg


----------



## MayorKale

I've watched Attack on Titan, Corpse Party, and Free!


----------



## Cam1

Ive had Akuma no Riddle on hold forever, and I just haven't really picked it up. MY favorites are:
Danganronpa: The Animation
Shingeki no Kyojin
Free!
Mirai Nikki

I absolutely despise Hetalia


----------



## Alyssa

I started madoka a few months ago and never finished, so that will probably be the next one I watch. I don't ever have much time to consistently watch anything and it gets annoying when I have to watch it in pieces, so I just try to set aside a few days at a time to watch a series.


----------



## CR33P

anybody else excited for tokyo ghoul season two? i hope it doesn't end so early as season one, that ending left a huge gap in my life

also i hate how parasyte has been getting two weeks between each episode recently.. i hope they make a new opening


----------



## Prabha

I just finished code geass, and I almost cried.


----------



## Ichigo.

CR33P said:


> anybody else excited for tokyo ghoul season two? i hope it doesn't end so early as season one, that ending left a huge gap in my life



I'm kind of excited, but not expecting much after how much they butchered the manga last season. I feel the same way about the ending.


----------



## BlooBelle

I just started Akame ga Kill, it's really good! There's so much blood in it that I'm not sure whether or not it's meant to be parody. :L


----------



## radical6

BlooBelle said:


> I just started Akame ga Kill, it's really good! There's so much blood in it that I'm not sure whether or not it's meant to be parody. :L



the manga is gory on purpose so

I haven't read manga or watched anime in a long time. I mean I've been reading webtoons, but idk I've been too lazy to read manga or watch anime. Is Durarara!! Season 2 out yet tho?


----------



## samsquared

PokeCam420 said:


> I absolutely despise Hetalia



D:
I am actually in the same boat with Akuma no Riddle... It's a lot like Hunter x Hunter for me in that I feel like I have to watch it... but I am too lazy...

Oh, and did I already say that Gekkan Shoujo is the best in this thread? Because GSNK is the best.


----------



## BlooBelle

^^ Yeah, I understand that they meant for it to be gory. I'm just curious as to whether or not it's serious or symbolic or satircal or what. 

Are there any action/comedy animes you'd recommend? Nothing like Fairy Tail please, I tried it and didn't like it. :L


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

CR33P said:


> anybody else excited for tokyo ghoul season two? i hope it doesn't end so early as season one, that ending left a huge gap in my life
> 
> also i hate how parasyte has been getting two weeks between each episode recently.. i hope they make a new opening


Tokyo Ghoul √A is going to be sooo fun to watch, I have been LIVING for season 2


aleonhart said:


> I'm kind of excited, but not expecting much after how much they butchered the manga last season. I feel the same way about the ending.


Well, its the same guy writing the manga and making the anime, so it cant go THAT wrong


LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh, and did I already say that Gekkan Shoujo is the best in this thread? Because GSNK is the best.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS 
Mikorin be my bae



> Are there any action/comedy animes you'd recommend? Nothing like Fairy Tail please, I tried it and didn't like it. :L



gekkan Shoujo nozaki kun

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw does anyone know where I can watch the fourth ova for gsnk???
been looking for it for so long </ /3


----------



## samsquared

^ YAAASSS girl, mamikoshiba is the best character ever.
And I found OVA 4 in Spanish, if you can read Spanish...


----------



## Ichigo.

It's been a while, but I finally got around to finishing Noragami and really enjoyed it. Wondering if I should start the manga now...
I also watched Tamako Love Story and began the second season of Kamisama Hajimema****a.

O was the censoring of the anime title necessary


----------



## spCrossing

I just finished watching Dragon Ball Z Battle of the Gods..

It's good, not the best Dragon Ball movie but it's good.


----------



## Prabha

Just finished Tokyo Ghoul season 1..  All I wanted was to see kaneki become amazing and now it ends .. Now I wait :'( Season 2... Like I'm psyched.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Prabha said:


> Just finished Tokyo Ghoul season 1..  All I wanted was to see kaneki become amazing and now it ends .. Now I wait :'( Season 2... Like I'm psyched.


Only ... Until ... Thursday...
*cries


----------



## Cou

i really hope it picks up from where s1 ended bc it was such a cliffhanger and i really wanna see suzuya // like that

i heard that s2 will actually follow the manga and story but some are still saying that it'll follow the s1/anime version D: i just hope they wrap it up better than they did s1 tho


----------



## ThePayne22

Cou said:


> i really hope it picks up from where s1 ended bc it was such a cliffhanger and i really wanna see suzuya // like that
> 
> i heard that s2 will actually follow the manga and story but some are still saying that it'll follow the s1/anime version D: i just hope they wrap it up better than they did s1 tho



Yeah, I absolutely loved season 1 of Tokyo Ghoul, but they introduced so many characters of whom we really got to know NOTHING about. Really psyched for Season 2 

In the meantime, I am actually watching Cowboy Bebop for my first time. I totally see why this is such a well respected anime.


----------



## Goth

ugh toyko ghoul ew


----------



## Mango

GaMERCaT said:


> ugh toyko ghoul ew









im sorry did u just talk **** about tokyo ghoul


----------



## Astro Cake

I started watching Love Live earlier in the night. I'd love to watch more right now, but it's 5 am.


----------



## Irarina

Astro Cake said:


> I started watching Love Live earlier in the night. I'd love to watch more right now, but it's 5 am.



I love that anime a lot! The anime music game in App Store is really fun!

Now downloading all 600++ Naruto episodes... Need to download just around 70++


----------



## meo

Just started Ao Haru Ride. It's pretty cute and simplistic. Typical school romance anime.

Need to finish jigoku shoujo mitsuganae, gingitsune, saraiya goyou, and chihayafuru. Not really loving the third season of jigoku...they probably should of left it alone after the second.
Gingitsune and saraiya are really pulling me in especially with the animation style in saraiya. I'm still on the fence with chihayafuru.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Currently not watching any animes as I'm not sure what direction to point myself in, but I rewatched Witchblade recently <3

I'm in a mood for either comedy/action/mystery kind of anime so anyone have any recommendations on animes I should try? If you've ever seen Kill la Kill thats the kind of anime I'm looking to watch! More for the comedy part lol


----------



## Horus

Prabha said:


> I just finished code geass, and I almost cried.


WATCH THIS YOU FOOLS.

You gotta wait for Tokyo Ghoul anyway, might as well watch an award winning anime in the meantime.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Hey, does Free! actually have anything interesting about it that isn't yaoi and boyservice?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Ghost Soda said:


> Hey, does Free! actually have anything interesting about it that isn't yaoi and boyservice?



Drama

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> im sorry did u just talk **** about tokyo ghoul


Amen


----------



## Mercedes

Well I'm trying to get into anime. Any good love story ones?


----------



## Chiisanacx

I'm currently reading/watching Akatsuki no Yona its really good I would recommend it to anyone who watches anime D
But yeah I fangirl over Free! And Kogami Shinya from Psycho Pass. He's JUST HAWWT. I'm also currently reading Fairy tail and Noragami their really good c: ( aha I talk so much about anime )


----------



## Ichigo.

idk why I do it to myself but I can't handle watching the tokyo ghoul anime because IT ANNOYS ME SO MUCH. I just wish they'd follow the manga instead of making some new storyline. I want to say I'll just stick to the manga but I get so curious. 



Spoiler: tg season 2



how dare they take out kaneki beating ayato half dead and the anatomy lesson. and the execution of the "I'm talking" scene was so disappointing


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

OMG Tokyo Ghoul √A episode 1---
SLAAAYYY 
I actually like that it took a different path from the manga, so now I can cry about 2 depressing stories!

All I care about is Kaneki becoming Sasuke at the end cause bae


----------



## Astro Cake

Finished Love Live season one and downloading season two. Nozomi and Eli are basically married.


----------



## Marii

just finished toradora, so i'm about to watch steins;gate! heard it was good from a couple of people...

i don't know if i have a favorite...but i recently watched attack on titan and LOVED it so much that i started reading the manga. i think i like some anime better than the AoT anime, but the AoT MANGA beats most things i've watched or read so far. i can't wait for more chapters to be released!


----------



## Amyy

TOKYO GHOUL HYPEEE

but uh, i cried in the first episode already


----------



## Marii

Amyy said:


> TOKYO GHOUL HYPEEE
> 
> but uh, i cried in the first episode already



oooh, that looks good...i think i'm going to watch it!
oh god, i cry at literally everything


----------



## Amyy

Marii said:


> oooh, that looks good...i think i'm going to watch it!
> oh god, i cry at literally everything



watch the first season first, and then start tokyo ghoul a c:


----------



## Goth

anime is too good

and theirs just too much


----------



## Luna Moonbug

now that Naruto is done....i'm obsessed with One Piece, i watch the anime and read the manga...


----------



## Ghost Soda

Marii said:


> just finished toradora, so i'm about to watch steins;gate! heard it was good from a couple of people...
> 
> i don't know if i have a favorite...but i recently watched attack on titan and LOVED it so much that i started reading the manga. i think i like some anime better than the AoT anime, but the AoT MANGA beats most things i've watched or read so far. i can't wait for more chapters to be released!



How can you watch Toradora?


----------



## Goth

why is anime so good I just love it when the people have sad back stories and it's just cool and depressing with bad stuff


----------



## Cou

im actually enjoying the tg s2, manga story is one thing, but since i heard that this was ishida's original route for kaneki, i became interested. plus i really enjoy and love aogiri so i wanna know more about it bc tbh the manga didn't give anything apart from the one eyed ghoul - and even so, it was not enough /:

anyway is anyone else hyped for drrr2 :^


----------



## cIementine

I'm watching free! and k-on right now.
I decided i'll watch all the mainstream ones just cause the fandoms are larger and more merchandise ofc


----------



## Zedark

I started Bleach at the start of the week because i figured Naruto, One Piece and Bleach are the shonen big three so Bleach is the only one i have left to watch


----------



## L. Lawliet

How much anime would you guys say you watch a month? i used to watch 1-2 series a month, but now im down to like 1 every 3 months.


----------



## Mariah

I watch about one series a year.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Amyy said:


> TOKYO GHOUL HYPEEE
> 
> but uh, i cried in the first episode already


Omg me too
When he left touka
The feels (I sound like a white girl omg)


Cou said:


> im actually enjoying the tg s2, manga story is one thing, but since i heard that this was ishida's original route for kaneki, i became interested. plus i really enjoy and love aogiri so i wanna know more about it bc tbh the manga didn't give anything apart from the one eyed ghoul - and even so, it was not enough /:


Yeah I like that there were 2 plans for kaneki and that the manga author used the anime to his ability


----------



## Alice

Probably the most promising anime of the season.






Regardless, decent batch this season.


----------



## Astro Cake

Does anybody else think that new magical boy anime looks really bad?


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Astro Cake said:


> Does anybody else think that new magical boy anime looks really bad?



It screams yaoi LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> Probably the most promising anime of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, decent batch this season.



Is this one out yet? Looks very promising indeed and now I want to watch it!


----------



## Aradai

can't wait for Under the Dog later in this year, it looks so promising.


----------



## Jacklives

Just finished Tatami Galaxy and loved it! Fantastic art direction and animation.


----------



## Alice

Frances-Simoun said:


> It screams yaoi LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one out yet? Looks very promising indeed and now I want to watch it!



yeah. the first episode is out


----------



## Aradai

just watched episode one of Death Parade. I never knew there could be so much plot twists in the first episode.
It was actually pretty good. I'm most likely gonna watch the whole series.


----------



## Alice

Aradai said:


> just watched episode one of Death Parade. I never knew there could be so much plot twists in the first episode.
> It was actually pretty good. I'm most likely gonna watch the whole series.



there's actually another episode. It was part of an anime showcase 2 years ago called anime mirai I think. It was called Death Billards at the time. Check it out.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> there's actually another episode. It was part of an anime showcase 2 years ago called anime mirai I think. It was called Death Billards at the time. Check it out.


thanks for the info, gonna watch it right now!


----------



## f11

i didn't know what boku no pico was so I watched a little than was disgusted.

Also finally got around to watch Kill la Kill


----------



## BungoTheElf

pUMPED UP GONNA WATCH ASSASSINATION CLASSROOM ANIME SOON I LOVE THE MANGA  <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> i didn't know what boku no pico was so I watched a little than was disgusted.
> 
> Also finally got around to watch Kill la Kill



this is why i always check wiki before i watch an anime


----------



## nintendofan85

I have to admit, anime isn't really popular where I live.


----------



## Mango

1 i need to watch pico no chico

2THE rUC kigg FREE ENDigGn No MY bABIESISES

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> pUMPED UP GONNA WATCH ASSASSINATION CLASSROOM ANIME SOON I LOVE THE MANGA  <3333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> this is why i always check wiki before i watch an anime



see i NEVER do that because honestly i'll end up spoiling it all, so unless its something like k-on! or ouran highschool host club or an anime with a stupid goofy plot/no plot i dont join the fandom until im onto either s2 or done it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

......... and i have to finish k-on!, rewatch snk, read snk manga, finish death note, rewatch ouran, and start dagan rompa, and kill la fill, and finish death note, then read all the mangas for kagerou daze, then watch the anime


----------



## Mango

((gomen i post in this thread too much

[



Spoiler: Spoilers of Ep 15 of Death Note



]
oh m y God i thougHT L was ognna die.. but rem took Mikas de tha note??????
if light doesnt come clean i will kill him. oh, my god[


]


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

My favorite anime is Spongebob.


----------



## Ragdoll

Mango said:


> ((gomen i post in this thread too much
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoilers of Ep 15 of Death Note
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> oh m y God i thougHT L was ognna die.. but rem took Mikas de tha note??????
> if light doesnt come clean i will kill him. oh, my god[
> 
> 
> ]



PLS XD 

my death note phase is long gone but im just going to say that death note is the reason why im scared to start any other anime.


----------



## toxapex

I was thinking about this earlier, and I was wondering... 

Is there a "Magical Girl Anime" where magical girls are the villains? (I know about PMMM but I'm talking about the girls in and of themselves being evil)


----------



## MishMeesh

tokayseye said:


> I was thinking about this earlier, and I was wondering...
> 
> Is there a "Magical Girl Anime" where magical girls are the villains? (I know about PMMM but I'm talking about the girls in and of themselves being evil)



You might want to look at Rozen Maiden. Honestly, I haven't seen it myself, so I could be completely wrong? But from what I've heard, the girls being good or bad is a bit ambiguous.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've recently started watching Polar Bear's Cafe, and I am completely taken by how charming it is. It's very light, and episodic (past the first couple of episodes to set up each character). I love the humour, and the random bouts of nonsensicality. It's just, ugh, it's so great. It speaks to my soul.


----------



## Chiisanacx

So has anyone seen that new anime thats like Sailor moon but with guys http://myanimelist.net/anime/27727/Binan_Koukou_Chikyuu_Bouei-bu_Love!
This is like omg so MOE SO KAWAII DESU sdopjfagposrgvb


----------



## puppy

season 2 of drrr!! (':
ive been waiting years


----------



## Mango

im starting madoka magica and damn


----------



## Muu

i finished s2 of psycho pass the other day and lemme tell u



Spoiler: be warned i don't remember anyone's names



the finale was such a letdown in comparison to the rest of the season??? like
it does not compare to the s1 finale at all imo
like you've got all the action going on throughout the season and there's plenty of plot twists even tho some of them are p obvious. (hello crazy robot lady. yes we remember u. we get a backstory this time tho hell yeah!!)

and then the protag and antag basically shoot eachother while akane just like. stands there. and does nothing. does anything even happen to akane. like ever. like its not exactly mary-sue levels of lack of personality but we're getting there. it took her grandma kickin the can for her to show any kind of distress appropriate for the situation.
like the ending is literally good guy and bad guy BOTH DIE. and akane is just like okie dokie back to normal!!

also i was sad that whatshiscuteface enforcerdude from s1 was nowhere to be found buuuut apparently theres a movie and hes in it????? don't quote me on that tho


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Chiisanacx said:


> So has anyone seen that new anime thats like Sailor moon but with guys http://myanimelist.net/anime/27727/Binan_Koukou_Chikyuu_Bouei-bu_Love!
> This is like omg so MOE SO KAWAII DESU sdopjfagposrgvb



I did. Love power, yaass

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> im starting madoka magica and damn



Have you gotten to episode 3 yet?


----------



## kassie

Finished Majimoji Rurumo last night - it was cute. Now to try and finish Kill la Kill.


----------



## CR33P

wth i haven't even heard of any of these shows
i'm so mainstream


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: Aldnoah Zero S2



these three spilled enough blood to fill a public swimming pool how is it that they're all stiill alive

saazbaum especially, the last time we saw him he looked like a slice of swiss cheese

although i'm kinda glad they left inaho alive. while it would've been neat if they shifted the focus over towards someone like rayet and left him dead, i don't think i'd care if the show focused entirely on slaine.



also checked out the first episode of rolling girls, i'm still not 100% sure what it's about but it's entertaining so far


----------



## bloomwaker

The only anime I've watched recently is Fate Stay Night: Unlimited Blade Works. 
It's now on it's mid-season break, so I'm sitting here pouting.

I do have a list of things I want to watch in my bookmarks at home, but I can't remember their names off the top of my head.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm basically sitting here waiting for Digimon Adventure Tri to air..

Seriously, I can't wait.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

I love me some romance. Anyone have any suggestions for romance besides Clannad, School Days, or Myself;Youself?


----------



## Pokemanz

Been watching Kamisama Kiss recently. It's really good so far.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

total drama is best


----------



## Prabha

Ugh .. Season two of Tokyo Ghoul is literally killing me. I hate waiting for episodes...
I just want to witness more of Kaneki's new self ..  HES SO HARDCORE NOW.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> I love me some romance. Anyone have any suggestions for romance besides Clannad, School Days, or Myself;Youself?



SPICE AND WOLF! (lol profile pic shows how much I love that anime)


----------



## bloomwaker

spCrossing said:


> I'm basically sitting here waiting for Digimon Adventure Tri to air..
> 
> Seriously, I can't wait.



If it's being done by TOEI, brace yourself. They totally ruined the Sailor Moon remake.


----------



## Improv

has anyone watched parasyte? i haven't yet, just wondering if anyone liked it through and through.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Prabha said:


> Ugh .. Season two of Tokyo Ghoul is literally killing me. I hate waiting for episodes...
> I just want to witness more of Kaneki's new self ..  HES SO HARDCORE NOW.


yyaaaaassss

i kinda really wanna see new kaneki shirtless

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> has anyone watched parasyte? i haven't yet, just wondering if anyone liked it through and through.



my sister is watching it


----------



## Prabha

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> yyaaaaassss
> 
> i kinda really wanna see new kaneki shirtless
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> my sister is watching it



How much do you want to bet, he has abs? Gosh.
GOSH KANEKI. I love new kaneki. 
It sort of ticks me off that we didn't get to see everyone's reactions to him joining the .. you know.
(Don't want to ruin it for anyone)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wanted to see them say "damn.. Kaneki is a boss now."


----------



## Benevoir

Improv said:


> has anyone watched parasyte? i haven't yet, just wondering if anyone liked it through and through.



//waves hand

I love the show. So much that after watching episode 3 and had to wait for the next episode to come, I decided to read the entire manga (finished in one and a half day dear lord) because I couldn't wait lmao.


----------



## Chaotix

I'm watching Steins;Gate atm and so far so good.


----------



## P.K.

Well Tokyo Ghoul S2 took a total 360 degree turn from the manga I have mixed feelings on it but it provides a cool perspective and at least it was written by Ishida.


Spoiler



Though now that Kaneki has joined Aogiri this takes a completely different turn since in the manga he decided to form his own group with Tsukiyama and Danzo will the ending of the manga still take place? I mean since he's joined Aogiri obviously he's going to be targeted by CCG even more so him being killed by Arima might still happen which will possibly lead us to the events in :Re.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I'm about to delve into Anime again....I had a very deep liking of Magica Madoka, both the original series and rebellion.  I don't know why, it just hit me very hard in the feelings department.  And I liked the twist they put on the magical girl series.

This being said, I've been out of the loop as far as anime goes in recent years.  I wanted to watch Free, but never got around to it.  Kill la Kill is next on my list, (I saw some tumblr posts and the show looks hilarious).  What's new in anime this year?  What shows should I pay attention to?  I know the popular things, like attack on titan, (and am eagerly awaiting another season).


----------



## ThePayne22

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm about to delve into Anime again....I had a very deep liking of Magica Madoka, both the original series and rebellion.  I don't know why, it just hit me very hard in the feelings department.  And I liked the twist they put on the magical girl series.
> 
> This being said, I've been out of the loop as far as anime goes in recent years.  I wanted to watch Free, but never got around to it.  Kill la Kill is next on my list, (I saw some tumblr posts and the show looks hilarious).  What's new in anime this year?  What shows should I pay attention to?  I know the popular things, like attack on titan, (and am eagerly awaiting another season).



It's funny you put this up today, because last night I watched Rebellion for the first time and I will honestly say I liked it up until the last 20 minutes. Homura's decision, no matter how many times I think about it, doesn't make any sense. Other than that, Madoka is my favorite anime all-around, which is a bit clich?d, but I digress.

I think you should definitely watch Free!, cause it is surprisingly engaging. ^^

Also as for what's hot now, everyone I've seen is either obsessing over Tokyo Ghoul Season 2 or Death Parade.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

ThePayne22 said:


> It's funny you put this up today, because last night I watched Rebellion for the first time and I will honestly say I liked it up until the last 20 minutes. Homura's decision, no matter how many times I think about it, doesn't make any sense. Other than that, Madoka is my favorite anime all-around, which is a bit clich?d, but I digress.
> 
> I think you should definitely watch Free!, cause it is surprisingly engaging. ^^
> 
> Also as for what's hot now, everyone I've seen is either obsessing over Tokyo Ghoul Season 2 or Death Parade.


I actually agree with you, about Homura.  But that's my only real part of the show I didn't really like 100 percent.  That being said, I didn't see Homura's decision coming, and I didn't hate it, either.  It was sort of...a thing.  It wasn't good or bad.  I love the show and I plan on getting some Godoka figures.  I'd actually love to have the chibi figures of all the magical girls sitting around my desk, (I only recently got into figure collecting).  Sayaka's story in the original series really spoke to me.  On a very deep level.  And I love her form as a witch.

Gah.  I could go on.  I just really loved that show.  And I've also heard of Tokyo Goul.  I've been debating watching it for a solid few weeks now.  I want to get into anime again.  I used to be into whatever was new, and I just sort of...fell out of it.  Thank you for your opinions.  :3


----------



## spCrossing

lynncrossing said:


> If it's being done by TOEI, brace yourself. They totally ruined the Sailor Moon remake.



Nah, they got sponsers and good people to run it this time.

Not to mention it's going to be on TV so that there's less animation quirks than Sailor Moon Crystal. (NEVER FORGET)


----------



## Prabha

Watching Black Butler now.. Just witnessed Sebatiatian seduce beast.. And I've never seen such a *smooth* talker.


----------



## Lady Timpani

spCrossing said:


> Nah, they got sponsers and good people to run it this time.
> 
> Not to mention it's going to be on TV so that there's less animation quirks than Sailor Moon Crystal. (NEVER FORGET)



Speaking of SMC, I haven't eatched since like... Mako's introduction. I'd like to get back into it, but it didn't really hold my interest for very long, and I doubt that'll change lol. Might watch it once it's finished airing, assuming it takes a seasonal break. 

Also, I saw pictures of Chibiusa meeting Usagi, and I couldn't help but notice that one of her eyes was freakishly larger than the other. Might just have been me, though.


----------



## Tao

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I'm about to delve into Anime again....I had a very deep liking of Magica Madoka, both the original series and rebellion.  I don't know why, it just hit me very hard in the feelings department.  And I liked the twist they put on the magical girl series.




I started watching 'Magica Madoka' a few months ago but didn't get that far into it since I kind of unintentionally 'took a break' from anime...This says nothing about what I thought of it though since I was actually quite enjoying it, I just stopped having the time to dedicate to anime since I like to watch full seasons in like two sittings when possible.





I think the last thing I watched all the way through was either Watamote! or Deadman Wonderland.

I really want Deadman Wonderland to continue, especially since it kind of left off when things were getting really good...but I'm not holding my breath since it's been about 4 years since the anime was on...I'll probably have to end up getting the Manga instead.


----------



## Chibiusa

Lady Timpani said:


> Speaking of SMC, I haven't eatched since like... Mako's introduction. I'd like to get back into it, but it didn't really hold my interest for very long, and I doubt that'll change lol. Might watch it once it's finished airing, assuming it takes a seasonal break.
> 
> Also, I saw pictures of Chibiusa meeting Usagi, and I couldn't help but notice that one of her eyes was freakishly larger than the other. Might just have been me, though.



They've been consistently putting out really crappy, rushed work in regards to the animation for SMC. However, they have been fixing it in the BluRays. 

I'm not really impressed with SMC--everything seems so typical and too wordy. The other scouts are rarely speaking, and, when they are, it's dialogue that gets repeated by everyone else that is also cheesy and typical. Don't get me wrong, I love the Sailor Moon franchise and always have, but I can't help but feel disappointed by SMC. Not a big fan of the 3D transformation sequences, either (they didn't even bother giving Usagi a new one for her new brooch like they did in the 90s anime). 

I'll probably still buy all the merch (on eBay at way lower prices) though because I'm weeb trash and I collect SM stuff.


----------



## spCrossing

Lady Timpani said:


> Speaking of SMC, I haven't eatched since like... Mako's introduction. I'd like to get back into it, but it didn't really hold my interest for very long, and I doubt that'll change lol. Might watch it once it's finished airing, assuming it takes a seasonal break.
> 
> Also, I saw pictures of Chibiusa meeting Usagi, and I couldn't help but notice that one of her eyes was freakishly larger than the other. Might just have been me, though.


Me too ironically,  I stopped caring for it after that.

I don't despise it like almost the entire fanbase does, it just didn't hold my attention for very long compared to the original anime. (Mostly it lacked comedy, which the classic anime did it somewhat well.)

I'll might go back to it one day, but maybe later.

Though episode 3 is still my favorite for all the animation quirks...oh the animation quirks....never forget.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibiusa said:


> They've been consistently putting out really crappy, rushed work in regards to the animation for SMC. However, they have been fixing it in the BluRays.
> 
> I'm not really impressed with SMC--everything seems so typical and too wordy. The other scouts are rarely speaking, and, when they are, it's dialogue that gets repeated by everyone else that is also cheesy and typical. Don't get me wrong, I love the Sailor Moon franchise and always have, but I can't help but feel disappointed by SMC. Not a big fan of the 3D transformation sequences, either (they didn't even bother giving Usagi a new one for her new brooch like they did in the 90s anime).
> 
> I'll probably still buy all the merch (on eBay at way lower prices) though because I'm weeb trash and I collect SM stuff.



Yeah that was one of the main issues of SMC, it was way too wordy and repetitive.
You might as well read the original manga when it comes to that.

The CG transformations are alright I guess, they were just too conspicuous really.


----------



## Cou

Improv said:


> has anyone watched parasyte? i haven't yet, just wondering if anyone liked it through and through.



ooh you should totally try kiseijuu/parasyte, it's really good! i really enjoy the story and probably the only one i'm watching from autumn season now

--

is.. anyone watching death parade? O: i kinda wasn't planning to watch anime this season apart from drrrx2 and tgroota but!!! death parade is so good so far. no name is currently my favorite (she just gave me the nico robin vibes lol) and nona is a fricking princess?? queen?? she's really gr8 and decim lmao and clavis man how am i supposed to take these characters srsly tho
but yeah i really like this messed up feel of this so far

gonna go catch up to knb and kamisama since i really enjoyed the manga but idk yet..


----------



## Chibiusa

I enjoyed Death Billiards so I'm enjoying what Death Parade has put out so far. I'm iffy on the fact that they had to waste an episode just explaining what should have already been straightforward details, but hopefully that'll be the only episode like that.


----------



## Cou

Chibiusa said:


> I enjoyed Death Billiards so I'm enjoying what Death Parade has put out so far. I'm iffy on the fact that they had to waste an episode just explaining what should have already been straightforward details, but hopefully that'll be the only episode like that.


i actually enjoyed the fact that they explained it more clearly in the second episode and really just put all the action in episode 1 bc i was so confused and like second ep cleared it up without the details being rushed. i'm excited for the next episode though!! bowling time 8))

and omg i didn't know of death billiards! i think i'll go and watch it now! does it explain decim or?


----------



## Chibiusa

Death Billiards was released during the Anime Mirai Project two years ago and it was basically like episode 1 of DP. I guess I already understood what was happening because of DB. I'd say watch it because it helps you understand the "game" more. It's only 25 minutes anyway--the length of another episode. It's kind of like a prequel, I suppose. I watched it when it first came out so I don't remember the details too well, but I don't think you get more about Decim. He's just as mysterious as he already is in DP.


----------



## Cou

Chibiusa said:


> Death Billiards was released during the Anime Mirai Project two years ago and it was basically like episode 1 of DP. I guess I already understood what was happening because of DB. I'd say watch it because it helps you understand the "game" more. It's only 25 minutes anyway--the length of another episode. It's kind of like a prequel, I suppose. I watched it when it first came out so I don't remember the details too well, but I don't think you get more about Decim. He's just as mysterious as he already is in DP.


aw really  i super love his character so far and it got my hopes up bc i looked it up and it said "man stuck in the bar" or smth like that and i assumed it was about decim and how he started it etc., turns out it's gonna be about two men playing billiards, still, sounds rad i'll watch it since there's only one ep. thanks!


----------



## Chibiusa

Cou said:


> aw really  i super love his character so far and it got my hopes up bc i looked it up and it said "man stuck in the bar" or smth like that and i assumed it was about decim and how he started it etc., turns out it's gonna be about two men playing billiards, still, sounds rad i'll watch it since there's only one ep. thanks!



Yeah, it's definitely worth a watch since that's how the anime came to be. I'm sure they'll reveal more about all of the arbiters' characters as the show goes on so I wouldn't be too worried about that.


----------



## rosabelle

Gonna start watching amagi brilliant park~ woop, I hope its good cause I've heard ppl say they enjoyed it.


----------



## Chibiusa

rosabelle said:


> Gonna start watching amagi brilliant park~ woop, I hope its good cause I've heard ppl say they enjoyed it.



I enjoyed it but it was pretty average. Nothing special, but not bad. The animation/art was really pretty.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Chibiusa said:


> They've been consistently putting out really crappy, rushed work in regards to the animation for SMC. However, they have been fixing it in the BluRays.
> 
> I'm not really impressed with SMC--everything seems so typical and too wordy. The other scouts are rarely speaking, and, when they are, it's dialogue that gets repeated by everyone else that is also cheesy and typical. Don't get me wrong, I love the Sailor Moon franchise and always have, but I can't help but feel disappointed by SMC. Not a big fan of the 3D transformation sequences, either (they didn't even bother giving Usagi a new one for her new brooch like they did in the 90s anime).
> 
> I'll probably still buy all the merch (on eBay at way lower prices) though because I'm weeb trash and I collect SM stuff.





spCrossing said:


> Me too ironically,  I stopped caring for it after that.
> 
> I don't despise it like almost the entire fanbase does, it just didn't hold my attention for very long compared to the original anime. (Mostly it lacked comedy, which the classic anime did it somewhat well.)
> 
> I'll might go back to it one day, but maybe later.
> 
> Though episode 3 is still my favorite for all the animation quirks...oh the animation quirks....never forget.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was one of the main issues of SMC, it was way too wordy and repetitive.
> You might as well read the original manga when it comes to that.
> 
> The CG transformations are alright I guess, they were just too conspicuous really.



Yeah, SMC is unfortunately basically a carbon copy of the manga. Which is nice that they stuck so faithfully to it (never thought I'd complain about something like that), but the manga's characterization isn't as great as the original anime. 

I might start watching once the Outers come in. I love them. :^)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

rosabelle said:


> Gonna start watching amagi brilliant park~ woop, I hope its good cause I've heard ppl say they enjoyed it.



Oh I watched that
The ending was ok tho


----------



## Alienfish

I need to watch Tokyo Mew Mew... I kinda liked the manga and it was one of my first.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Is anyone else stuck in the Database with me this season?


----------



## Beardo

Princess Jellyfish!

I'm planning a cosplay right now.


----------



## Ghost Soda

watched kill la kill last night. it's nice but that fanservice is awkward.


----------



## Chibiusa

Ghost Soda said:


> watched kill la kill last night. it's nice but that fanservice is awkward.



Its fanservice is supposed to be more tongue-in-cheek than anything. I guess everyone's different though; KLK holds its spot in my favorites list now.


----------



## Horus

Chibiusa said:


> Yeah, it's definitely worth a watch since that's how the anime came to be. I'm sure they'll reveal more about all of the arbiters' characters as the show goes on so I wouldn't be too worried about that.



Off topic but CC avatar?


----------



## Ghost Soda

Chibiusa said:


> Its fanservice is supposed to be more tongue-in-cheek than anything. I guess everyone's different though; KLK holds its spot in my favorites list now.



yeah, i got that impression. [i do love how characters actually point out how weird the outfit is.] i'm loving klk still, but i can't help that automatic awkward reaction i get from fanservice. i try not to let it ruin my enjoyment of a show, though


----------



## Aniko

So far I'm watching this season:

Death Parade
Tokyo Ghoul 2
Aldnoah.Zero 2
Durarara 2
Kuroko no basket 3
Saenai Heroine no Sodatekata 
Rolling girls
Binan Koukou Chikyuu Bouei-bu LOVE!
Kamisama Hajimema****a 2
Ansatsu Kyou****su (not sure)
Junketsu no Maria (not sure)
Yuri Kuma Arashi (find the art interesting)

Plus the ones that started in autumn or before

Diamond no Ace
Garo
Akatsuki no Yona 
Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu
Nanatsu no Taizai
Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso
Yowamushi Pedal: Grande Road 
World Trigger


----------



## kassie

Finished Kill la Kill last night. Loved it.

Now to decide what to watch next.


----------



## Chibiusa

Horus said:


> Off topic but CC avatar?



It is indeed the Pizza Hut queen.


Ghost Soda said:


> yeah, i got that impression. [i do love how characters actually point out how weird the outfit is.] i'm loving klk still, but i can't help that automatic awkward reaction i get from fanservice. i try not to let it ruin my enjoyment of a show, though


Yeah no, I get that. I generally dislike fanservice and stay as far away from it as possible, but for KLK, I made an exception since it was different.


----------



## Horus

Chibiusa said:


> It is indeed the Pizza Hut queen.



praise the pizza witch


----------



## Prabha

Going to probably start noragami or free.
Anybody seen them?


----------



## Chibiusa

Prabha said:


> Going to probably start noragami or free.
> Anybody seen them?



Really enjoyed both of them. I went into Free! expecting it to be my guilty pretty boy anime of the season (not caring if it was utter ****), but it actually turned out to be really good.


----------



## Aniko

I enjoyed both as well.


----------



## Chaotix

Started watching these 2.







Psycho Pas






Monthly Girls Nozaki-Kun


----------



## Aniko

Those are really good! If it's the first season of Psycho pass watch the extended edition.


----------



## Prabha

Chibiusa said:


> Really enjoyed both of them. I went into Free! expecting it to be my guilty pretty boy anime of the season (not caring if it was utter ****), but it actually turned out to be really good.



Oh cool! Yeah I've heard things like that about it too. 
Love your avatar btw


----------



## Cou

Beardo said:


> Princess Jellyfish!
> 
> I'm planning a cosplay right now.


planning to watch this next o:

just finished watching ep3 of death parade and woah.

so wait the one on the left side is the reincarnation and the right one is the void right? i thought miuri or whatever the guy's name is won???? so did he sacrifice himself or?? im confused


----------



## Amyy

Cou said:


> planning to watch this next o:
> 
> just finished watching ep3 of death parade and woah.
> 
> so wait the one on the left side is the reincarnation and the right one is the void right? i thought miuri or whatever the guy's name is won???? so did he sacrifice himself or?? im confused



one on the left is void i think


----------



## Cou

Amyy said:


> one on the left is void i think



ooh okay because iirc in ep 1-2 the guy ended up being reincarnated (at decim's judgement) and he was in the left side tho?


----------



## Amyy

Cou said:


> ooh okay because iirc in ep 1-2 the guy ended up being reincarnated (at decim's judgement) and he was in the left side tho?



oh right, dammit im confused now


----------



## Cou

Amyy said:


> oh right, dammit im confused now



lol ikr i also thought maybe they exit from where they entered but then the couples from ep1-2 also switched ahh idk maybe i missed something :[

overall, it was a great episode.


----------



## Aniko

Cou said:


> planning to watch this next o:
> 
> just finished watching ep3 of death parade and woah.
> 
> so wait the one on the left side is the reincarnation and the right one is the void right? i thought miuri or whatever the guy's name is won???? so did he sacrifice himself or?? im confused



I think the masks above the doors indicate where they are going, in that case both had the same mask.


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight

Anime is love, anime is life.
End of.
It's the reason the universe was created.
Just saying.


----------



## Prabha

Cosmic Moonlight said:


> Anime is love, anime is life.
> End of.
> It's the reason the universe was created.
> Just saying.



cant agree with you more.


----------



## cIementine

Cosmic Moonlight said:


> Anime is love, anime is life.
> End of.
> It's the reason the universe was created.
> Just saying.



first of all, shrek is love, shrek is life.
Second of all #weeaboo


----------



## Prabha

pumpkins said:


> first of all, shrek is love, shrek is life.
> Second of all #weeaboo



Considering that acnl is a nintendo game and nintendo is a jap company.. & this site revolves around acnl
80% of the people here are probably weaboos. anime forever and always gurl pls xD


----------



## kaiivee

hey! currently, i'm watching jojo's bizarre adventure, parasyte, yuri kuma arashi, assassination classroom, and death parade (aots in my opinion so far!!! love that opening also oh my GOD episode 3). mostly airing stuff, but still omg.

my favorites are one piece, yu yu hakusho, mawaru penguindrum, gurren lagann, and sakamichi no apollon. if manga counts, i'd put jjba and pokemon special in there as well!!!!!!! but honestly even though one piece is my all time fave i'd recommend hunter x hunter 2011 and gurren lagann to everyone? they're so good ah ;_;


----------



## Cou

kaiivee said:


> hey! currently, i'm watching jojo's bizarre adventure, parasyte, yuri kuma arashi, assassination classroom, and death parade (aots in my opinion so far!!! love that opening also oh my GOD episode 3). mostly airing stuff, but still omg.
> 
> my favorites are one piece, yu yu hakusho, mawaru penguindrum, gurren lagann, and sakamichi no apollon. if manga counts, i'd put jjba and pokemon special in there as well!!!!!!! but honestly even though one piece is my all time fave i'd recommend hunter x hunter 2011 and gurren lagann to everyone? they're so good ah ;_;



i love your list so so much omg, no matter how many anime i watch, nothing compared to one piece :] and sabo oh my god, babe's back forsure, i cried so much i can't wait till dressrosa is over and we see more about sabo and the bros catching up! also yeah hxh is the closest to one piece for me in terms of friendships and feels. i also love ttgl and jjba


----------



## Chibiusa

Cou said:


> planning to watch this next o:
> 
> just finished watching ep3 of death parade and woah.
> 
> so wait the one on the left side is the reincarnation and the right one is the void right? i thought miuri or whatever the guy's name is won???? so did he sacrifice himself or?? im confused



They were 



Spoiler



both reincarnated. Both masks were the "heaven" ones.


 The masks don't stay on the same sides--I think that in Death Billiards they were on different sides than episode one. One person doesn't necessarily get reincarnated while the other goes to the void. It's all up to the arbiter whether both go to the void, both get reincarnated, etc.


----------



## Mango

i was supposed to watch mekakucity actors a year ago


----------



## Chibiusa

Mango said:


> i was supposed to watch mekakucity actors a year ago



It wasn't that great. Story was all over the place.


----------



## Prabha

Just started Noragami. 4 episodes in.
Aaawwwwe Yato is so cuteee <3.<3


----------



## Mango

Chibiusa said:


> It wasn't that great. Story was all over the place.



i read some of the manga and watched the songs so


----------



## Chibiusa

Mango said:


> i read some of the manga and watched the songs so



That doesn't mean that the anime is going to be good. Look at Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Mango

Chibiusa said:


> That doesn't mean that the anime is going to be good. Look at Tokyo Ghoul.



good anime


----------



## tokkio

anyone else a durarara fan..? man i love drrr and im super happy that it got a season 2 (eheh though i hope there'd be more shizuo screen time.. please..)


----------



## Prabha

I started watching Fairy Tail awhile ago, and stopped bc I was waiting for the episodes to be released.
but.. It's so stupid now that I look back on it, idk if I want to finish it.
I stopped at Season 2 in the early episodes.. does it end up turning good? anyone

maybe i'll watch it for gray-sama


----------



## Mango

im starting 
no matter how i look at it it yous guys fault im not popular


----------



## CR33P

Mango said:


> im starting
> no matter how i look at it it yous guys fault im not popular



ooh i loved that show
kinda ended too fast for me though.


Spoiler: not really a spoiler but



s2 is basically confirmed to not happen. watch the ova and you'll see lol (some sites cut that part out though, it's in the beginning)


----------



## Mango

thats a nice theme song

- - - Post Merge - - -

tomoko and i relate on a spiritual level


----------



## Mango

Spoiler: ac refs found in watamote???


----------



## kassie

CR33P said:


> -snip-



Oooh! Totally forgot there was an OVA. I need to watch that now.

--

Currently watching Spice and Wolf. I'm two episodes in and it's pretty good.


----------



## Cou

tokkio said:


> anyone else a durarara fan..? man i love drrr and im super happy that it got a season 2 (eheh though i hope there'd be more shizuo screen time.. please..)


yes!! drrr is really good and shizuo and izaya's interactions are just fricking hilarious bc they're both little****s. and celty's character is such a good role model ahh



Prabha said:


> I started watching Fairy Tail awhile ago, and stopped bc I was waiting for the episodes to be released.
> but.. It's so stupid now that I look back on it, idk if I want to finish it.
> I stopped at Season 2 in the early episodes.. does it end up turning good? anyone
> 
> maybe i'll watch it for gray-sama


hmm i didn't really enjoy the anime that much tbh, i got to like ep 50 but stopped watching then i read the manga and it's actually so much better? gray is a great character tho so yeah :^) but anyway if you don't like it right now, chances are it's gonna get worse for you but give it more try and try to get to oracion seis arc (like 6 episodes into s2 i believe) and if that doesn't do then //: at least that hit the mark for me since i really enjoyed it in the beginning (lucy's arcs) and edolas arc and forward just dragged it for me


----------



## Marii

I'm currently watching Death Note! 
I watched a few episodes of it before when I was younger, but I never finished it, for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I'm in the middle of watching the animation for Tales of Symphonia.  I have a habit of not finishing things...


----------



## earthquake

tokkio said:


> anyone else a durarara fan..? man i love drrr and im super happy that it got a season 2 (eheh though i hope there'd be more shizuo screen time.. please..)



omg please so half of 2012 and half of 2013 i was like "im married to izaya omg my bae XDXDXD i luv him so much hes my waifu!!!!!!!" and then i stopped watching anime BUT now im watching drrrx2shou and im crying...i love shizuo...how could this happen to me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> im starting
> no matter how i look at it it yous guys fault im not popular



ohmygod that show was really something like i got secondhand embarrassment watching like seriously. i covered my face with my hands during the panty episode it was too much if i were her id die tbh


----------



## tokkio

Cou said:


> yes!! drrr is really good and shizuo and izaya's interactions are just fricking hilarious bc they're both little****s. and celty's character is such a good role model ahh



yes... shizaya.. im just.... /clutches my heart.. 

yeah i love celty so much too.. especially her screentimes with shinra and shizuo omg


----------



## Prabha

Cou said:


> yes!! drrr is really good and shizuo and izaya's interactions are just fricking hilarious bc they're both little****s. and celty's character is such a good role model ahh
> 
> 
> hmm i didn't really enjoy the anime that much tbh, i got to like ep 50 but stopped watching then i read the manga and it's actually so much better? gray is a great character tho so yeah :^) but anyway if you don't like it right now, chances are it's gonna get worse for you but give it more try and try to get to oracion seis arc (like 6 episodes into s2 i believe) and if that doesn't do then //: at least that hit the mark for me since i really enjoyed it in the beginning (lucy's arcs) and edolas arc and forward just dragged it for me



I really did like the Edolas ark as well. Ah.. I'll probably finish it. 
The manga is super long though, I don't know if I want to put forth the effort. xD Is it really that good?


----------



## tokkio

lucinaa said:


> omg please so half of 2012 and half of 2013 i was like "im married to izaya omg my bae XDXDXD i luv him so much hes my waifu!!!!!!!" and then i stopped watching anime BUT now im watching drrrx2shou and im crying...i love shizuo...how could this happen to me...



durarara has that effect on people lmao  i had that phase too  

honestly i can write a novel on reasons why i love drrr and shizuo lmao asddgsfahh


----------



## Mango

lucinaa said:


> ohmygod that show was really something like i got secondhand embarrassment watching like seriously. i covered my face with my hands during the panty episode it was too much if i were her id die tbh



i know. and the worst part is i relate to her on an outstandingly spiritual level. like omfg


----------



## Mango

whaT ARE SOME ANIMES WITH YANDERES


----------



## kaiivee

Mango said:


> whaT ARE SOME ANIMES WITH YANDERES



higurashi is the classic yandere anime, and mirai nikki is up there, i'd say? personally, i didn't care for either of them but there you have it, i suppose!


----------



## Prabha

kaiivee said:


> higurashi is the classic yandere anime, and mirai nikki is up there, i'd say? personally, i didn't care for either of them but there you have it, i suppose!



I really liked Mirai Nikki ..It was pretty _interesting_ to watch in my opinion.


----------



## kaiivee

Prabha said:


> I really liked Mirai Nikki ..It was pretty _interesting_ to watch in my opinion.



ahaha, i definitely see why people liked it!! the premise was great and it was really interesting at times, but imo the execution of the plot just felt a bit weak? but that's just me dw!!!! minene was definitely best girl though.
also, what's the gif in your signature from? the animation looks great omg.


----------



## Prabha

kaiivee said:


> ahaha, i definitely see why people liked it!! the premise was great and it was really interesting at times, but imo the execution of the plot just felt a bit weak? but that's just me dw!!!! minene was definitely best girl though.
> also, what's the gif in your signature from? the animation looks great omg.



You're actually right. I really liked the anime for it's unique storyline for the most part. It wasn't like anything I've seen.
That anime in my sig is Tokyo Ghoul! The animation in this anime is really good. Especially the fights, and whatnot. 
It's on the second season and it's on going.


----------



## Aniko

Mango said:


> Spoiler: ac refs found in watamote???




Haha yes, a funny reference, don't open  your gates to some weird stranger.


----------



## Cou

Prabha said:


> I really did like the Edolas ark as well. Ah.. I'll probably finish it.
> The manga is super long though, I don't know if I want to put forth the effort. xD Is it really that good?



ooh then if you liked edolas then it'll be worth it to keep going! you're like halfway through the series? a lot of people had enough when they got to edolas/tenrou island arcs so if those doesn't turn you off then hell it all, just keep going. and yeah manga is long but.. a lot better............
i'm honestly only keeping up with it for nalu moments lmao


----------



## Prabha

Cou said:


> ooh then if you liked edolas then it'll be worth it to keep going! you're like halfway through the series? a lot of people had enough when they got to edolas/tenrou island arcs so if those doesn't turn you off then hell it all, just keep going. and yeah manga is long but.. a lot better............
> i'm honestly only keeping up with it for nalu moments lmao



Yes! ME TOO! Gosh.
I really do love Gajeel and Levi too, Idk what their ship name is though. Gavi, Lejeel? >.< xD


----------



## Cou

Prabha said:


> Yes! ME TOO! Gosh.
> I really do love Gajeel and Levi too, Idk what their ship name is though. Gavi, Lejeel? >.< xD


OMGG i wasnt sure whether you ship but i'm so glad you do nalu!!! i really like them together and grand prix arc will satisfy you if you get that far (not sure with anime but manga was beast ) and their shipname is gajevy but some people call them gale??


----------



## Prabha

Cou said:


> OMGG i wasnt sure whether you ship but i'm so glad you do nalu!!! i really like them together and grand prix arc will satisfy you if you get that far (not sure with anime but manga was beast ) and their shipname is gajevy but some people call them gale??



hehe I just find it so cute with Lucy & Natsu because Natsu doesn't even show interest in girls at all, but only sometimes w/ lucy!!!
I'm going to continue watching it soon I think. Are you keeping up w/ the anime? 
OOO I like Gajevy. hehe they're total opposites. <3.


----------



## Cou

Prabha said:


> hehe I just find it so cute with Lucy & Natsu because Natsu doesn't even show interest in girls at all, but only sometimes w/ lucy!!!
> I'm going to continue watching it soon I think. Are you keeping up w/ the anime?
> OOO I like Gajevy. hehe they're total opposites. <3.


yeah i know right, and like you'll see a lot later on that their development is gonna be so strong. and it's funny because at first he just called her luigi (LMAO) and always got annoyed when she tagged with him to missions and now they're practically just one/a team hehe (AHH YOURE MAKING ME WANNA START OVER) and i'm not caught up with anime but i'm caught up with the manga, i just see gifs of anime on my tumblr so i kinda know what's been happening // also the fillers look so great omg. gajevy is cute, probably one of the most canon in ft ships right now o: i like jerza as well!


----------



## Prabha

Cou said:


> yeah i know right, and like you'll see a lot later on that their development is gonna be so strong. and it's funny because at first he just called her luigi (LMAO) and always got annoyed when she tagged with him to missions and now they're practically just one/a team hehe (AHH YOURE MAKING ME WANNA START OVER) and i'm not caught up with anime but i'm caught up with the manga, i just see gifs of anime on my tumblr so i kinda know what's been happening // also the fillers look so great omg. gajevy is cute, probably one of the most canon in ft ships right now o: i like jerza as well!



JERZA YES. JELLAL BREAKS MY HEART THOUGH. He's broken her heart so many times, I don't know if they put the scene in the manga but.. there's a scene where him and Erza are about to kiss when he suddenly says
"I have a fiance"
& He was lying, just to not make her have to deal w/ him. Haha I was dying of laughter.
OMG I'm just gonna watch it for the NaLu moments. I WANNA SEEE...


----------



## Cou

Prabha said:


> JERZA YES. JELLAL BREAKS MY HEART THOUGH. He's broken her heart so many times, I don't know if they put the scene in the manga but.. there's a scene where him and Erza are about to kiss when he suddenly says
> "I have a fiance"
> & He was lying, just to not make her have to deal w/ him. Haha I was dying of laughter.
> OMG I'm just gonna watch it for the NaLu moments. I WANNA SEEE...


woah!! you're already pretty far, yeah that was in the manga and i wanted to throw my phone when i got to that part omFG W H Y DID HE DO THATTT but i guess it was too soon for them to be together or anything but at least we're safe to know that they both love each other. even in the beginning, there was a time erza almost confessed her feelings for him but then he got caught (i think it was after oracion seis aghh) -- but as long as none of them die, i'm pretty sure they'll end up together :] unlike nalu.. how there's lisanna to deal with //sobbs but anyway have fun with nalu moments, hope they don't leave anything out from the manga omg ;'D


----------



## f11

Watched psycho pass s1 and caught up with s2.


----------



## Chibiusa

Crys said:


> Watched psycho pass s1 and caught up with s2.



S2 is finished, though?


----------



## Amyy

the soundtrack for shigatsu was finally released omg <3



Spoiler


----------



## Nanobyte

i sold my soul to fairy tail
worth it


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

I sold my tears to Tokyo ghoul

_for kaneki ken to be happy_


----------



## DarkOnyx

Blue Exorcist is amazing.


----------



## Aradai

Amyy said:


> the soundtrack for shigatsu was finally released omg <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


yess im in love
the music in it is so great. I love the opening song


----------



## Amyy

Aradai said:


> yess im in love
> the music in it is so great. I love the opening song



i dont like the second opening :c, i mean its alright but i miss the first one


----------



## tokkio

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I sold my tears to Tokyo ghoul
> 
> _*for kaneki ken to be happy*_



same T___T i just want him to be happy <///3


----------



## MayorGong

Rigth now I'm watching Tokyo Ghould 2 and Kamisama Hajimema****a 2 and my favourite anime (well, at least one of my favourites) its Ao no exorcist ; v ;


----------



## tokkio

MayorGong said:


> Rigth now I'm watching Tokyo Ghould 2 and Kamisama Hajimema****a 2 and my favourite anime (well, at least one of my favourites) its Ao no exorcist ; v ;



(lmao kamisama's title was censored hahah) 

omg same!! currently watching those 2 anime too, and one of my favorites is ao no exorcist too omg


----------



## Ragdoll

tokkio said:


> same T___T i just want him to be happy <///3



he ddnt deserve it ;A;


----------



## MayorGong

tokkio said:


> (lmao kamisama's title was censored hahah)
> 
> omg same!! currently watching those 2 anime too, and one of my favorites is ao no exorcist too omg



hahahaha yees XD 
Also I wanted to see Death Parade once I have more time :_)


----------



## puppy

anime im keeping up w/

death parade<3
durarara!!x2
shigatsu was kimi no uso (havent watched last 2 eps oops)

i would be keeping up with parasyte and akatsuki no yona, too, if i hadnt already caught up with the mangas for those

i watched the first 4 eps of the magical boy anime lmao... i dont think its my thing tbh


----------



## Aniko

puppy said:


> anime im keeping up w/
> 
> death parade<3
> durarara!!x2
> shigatsu was kimi no uso (havent watched last 2 eps oops)
> 
> i would be keeping up with parasyte and akatsuki no yona, too, if i hadnt already caught up with the mangas for those
> 
> i watched the first 4 eps of the magical boy anime lmao... i dont think its my thing tbh



I like watching the magical boys late at night, no concentration needed, it's light and makes me giggling all along "Love is over!"
I'm watching all others as well.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

I don't wanna offend anyone
But I don't really like the magical boy anime
It's not what I'm used to and there's no huge plot


----------



## Chibiusa

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I don't wanna offend anyone
> But I don't really like the magical boy anime
> It's not what I'm used to and there's no huge plot



Okay..?

Why would that even be offensive? Not everyone likes the same things. For example, I don't like Clannad at all and I thought Steins;Gate was average at best.


----------



## Aniko

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I don't wanna offend anyone
> But I don't really like the magical boy anime
> It's not what I'm used to and there's no huge plot



That's what is funny in my opinion, it's silly and random.
Personally, I'm not offended at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



> For example, I don't like Clannad at all and I thought Steins;Gate was average at best.



I didn't like the first season of Clannad at all but found the second better, once I got used to those characters. I liked the OVA though. Haven't seen Steins;Gate.


----------



## Esphas

Following 'Durarara!!x2' and 'Tokyo Ghoul'!


----------



## tokkio

Wooo just started Death Parade today and it was so awesome!!! I've seen good feedback about it but I'm glad I finally tried it hahah 

so for this season I'm following:

Durarara x2 shou (my love ♥) 
Tokyo Ghoul
Death Parade 
Kamisama Hajimema season 2
aaand watching aldnoah zero season 1


----------



## Aniko

tokkio said:


> Wooo just started Death Parade today and it was so awesome!!! I've seen good feedback about it but I'm glad I finally tried it hahah
> 
> so for this season I'm following:
> 
> Durarara x2 shou (my love ♥)
> Tokyo Ghoul
> Death Parade
> Kamisama Hajimema season 2
> aaand watching aldnoah zero season 1



Have you watched Death Billiards first?
So far I prefer Adnoah Zero 1 to the second second.
Have you seen Sidonia no Kishi? No that popular but very good as well.


----------



## tokkio

Aniko said:


> Have you watched Death Billiards first?
> So far I prefer Adnoah Zero 1 to the second second.
> Have you seen Sidonia no Kishi? No that popular but very good as well.



ooh is death billiards the "first season" of death parade? :O I didn't know eheh I'll watch it now though.. 

thanks for the recommendation! i'm always looking for great anime, especially ones that aren't that popular!


----------



## Donacabana

I'm watching a few really good ones 

Go Princess Precure (love it so much i could cry)
Death Parade
Kuroko no Basket, the latest season aka the very violent season of basketball 
Parasyte 
Yowamushi Grand Pedal aka the season where Onoda's reactions to everything are too strong 
I love these animes to death!

I stopped watching the Magical Boy anime and the second season of Tokyo Ghoul cause they aren't going where I hoped they would go
Magical Boys is not serious enough and 4/5 of the boys don't do anything
Tokyo Ghoul decided to make a whole new story and I just want it away from me 
*cries cause I want the old Kaneki back*

Hmmm, waiting for another season of Haikyuu because sports animes are important
Gekken Shojo Nozaki-kun could also use another season, who do i talk to to make it happen


----------



## blaze5061

Hetalia 
SAO
Black butler

yup those are what im watching and im loving them all ouo (including AOT buh im waiting for season 2 v n v )


----------



## June

downloaded a bunch of stuff forever ago and just got around to finishing them while i was out sick the entire january lol, here's a short list 


tamako market
gatchaman crowds
barakamon
mushishi 
aldnoah.zero (lol) 

started s2 of aldnoah but didn't like it as much as the first so i stopped. idk if it's worth picking up anymore. there's also tg the animation's kinda...it's just ok, i guess. so the manga's the way to go if ever. 

special mention to fma: brotherhood which i binge watched and cried over for like a whole week |D


----------



## Aniko

fukurodani said:


> downloaded a bunch of stuff forever ago and just got around to finishing them while i was out sick the entire january lol, here's a short list
> 
> 
> tamako market
> gatchaman crowds
> barakamon
> mushishi
> aldnoah.zero (lol)
> 
> started s2 of aldnoah but didn't like it as much as the first so i stopped. idk if it's worth picking up anymore. there's also tg the animation's kinda...it's just ok, i guess. so the manga's the way to go if ever.
> 
> special mention to fma: brotherhood which i binge watched and cried over for like a whole week |D



I agree with you for Aldnoah 2, not as good as the first one, I didn't drop it yet but it's clearly not among my favorites of this season. I put Gatchaman crowds on hold, got confused after the third episode, lol, I may try again later. I loved Bakaramon (the little girl is so refreshing) and Mushishi, haven't seen Tamako Market and FMA.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Donacabana said:


> I'm watching a few really good ones
> 
> Go Princess Precure (love it so much i could cry)
> Death Parade
> Kuroko no Basket, the latest season aka the very violent season of basketball
> Parasyte
> Yowamushi Grand Pedal aka the season where Onoda's reactions to everything are too strong
> I love these animes to death!
> 
> I stopped watching the Magical Boy anime and the second season of Tokyo Ghoul cause they aren't going where I hoped they would go
> Magical Boys is not serious enough and 4/5 of the boys don't do anything
> Tokyo Ghoul decided to make a whole new story and I just want it away from me
> *cries cause I want the old Kaneki back*
> 
> Hmmm, waiting for another season of Haikyuu because sports animes are important
> Gekken Shojo Nozaki-kun could also use another season, who do i talk to to make it happen



I like sport anime as well, Haikyuu and Ping Pong were the best of the previous seasons. Still watching Yowamuchi and Kuroko no basket, where less than 2 min of sport can take 3 episodes haha!
I don't think I would watch the magical boys if it was serious and less random, I'm not into magical girls and that kind of stuff in general so it's just okay for me, I like it that way. Reminds me of The daily lives of high school boys somehow but more silly and less good, in fact it's halfway between Daily lives and Meganebu! (which was very silly and not really good)


----------



## June

when gatchaman crowds aired, i started watching but dropped it around after episode 2 lol, but it sort of grows on if you let it sit longer...maybe, lol. it doesn't get any clearer after the ending though, save for a couple of deets, but it left a lot of room open for a season two, which i think has been green-lit? (the only reason i stayed with it was because i'm a sucker for strong female leads and gatchaman crowds' protag was just that). 

barakamon's anime adaptation was so good q_q her VA was the best part 

as for the others, (i think) fma and mushishi's worth picking up. both beautiful in its own right. tamako market is... nothing happens tbh. everybody's just adorable and they live happily ever after


----------



## Keitara

I still need to finish the last episodes of Lovely Complex and Code Geass R2 but I never get to it somehow. I just hate to watch how an anime comes to an end even if the manga continues... :'< 
Some of the One piece movies are still on my watch list, too.
Oh right, has someone any idea where to watch Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu Live Action movie with decent sound? I can only find small scenes or the movie with crappy sound . . .


----------



## Taka

My favorites have to be Sword Art Online, Blood+ and Puella Magi Madoka Magica~ But I love a lot of others too; I've watched so many it would take me forever to list them all!


----------



## June

Donacabana said:


> waiting for another season of Haikyuu because sports animes are important



TRUE 

i'm hoping s2 is done well too. nishinoya's foot save was so beautiful HAHA. but ahhh p sure the training camp arc is going to be so fun animated more of my nekoma children (and well...fukurodani l o l) ; v ;


----------



## Donacabana

Aniko said:


> I like sport anime as well, Haikyuu and Ping Pong were the best of the previous seasons. Still watching Yowamuchi and Kuroko no basket, where less than 2 min of sport can take 3 episodes haha!
> I don't think I would watch the magical boys if it was serious and less random, I'm not into magical girls and that kind of stuff in general so it's just okay for me, I like it that way. Reminds me of The daily lives of high school boys somehow but more silly and less good, in fact it's halfway between Daily lives and Meganebu! (which was very silly and not really good)



lol yeah, one kuroko no basket game takes up half the season 
My friend actually convinced me to watch one more episode of Magical Boys just cause she can feel it going somewhere, she can feel it in her bones. Just a tiny bity bit of care for the cause is all I ask. And maybe a wee pinch of actual action?? 
I get that it's kinda poking fun at magical girls and things but I dunno, maybe it will pick up later, its only 5 episodes in afterall!

I love the daily lives of high school boys! They really reminded me of my friends and all the dumb things we do. 
Happy to be anime but sad because they are so lame. I like to think I'm cooler tho (i'm not)


----------



## Ichigo.

Donacabana said:


> I stopped watching the Magical Boy anime and the second season of Tokyo Ghoul cause they aren't going where I hoped they would go
> Magical Boys is not serious enough and 4/5 of the boys don't do anything
> Tokyo Ghoul decided to make a whole new story and I just want it away from me
> *cries cause I want the old Kaneki back*
> 
> Hmmm, waiting for another season of Haikyuu because sports animes are important
> Gekken Shojo Nozaki-kun could also use another season, who do i talk to to make it happen



I s2g I thought I was the only person who was really upset with what they decided to do with the Tokyo Ghoul anime. I get annoyed every time I watched it (including the first season actually), so I figured it was time I stopped. 

Also, Haikyuu!! is probably the only thing keeping me alive. I love it so much.


----------



## Donacabana

fukurodani said:


> TRUE
> 
> i'm hoping s2 is done well too. nishinoya's foot save was so beautiful HAHA. but ahhh p sure the training camp arc is going to be so fun animated more of my nekoma children (and well...fukurodani l o l) ; v ;



Same here! I like to think that sports animes keep to the original stories and things.
I like that the characters are so different and seem like they're in highschool. It's a really nice vibe v u v)
haha my friend loves Nekoma too, specially Kenma but I'm on team Karasuno! Love them all to bits

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> I s2g I thought I was the only person who was really upset with what they decided to do with the Tokyo Ghoul anime. I get annoyed every time I watched it (including the first season actually), so I figured it was time I stopped.
> 
> Also, Haikyuu!! is probably the only thing keeping me alive. I love it so much.



I stopped watching the second season cause you can tell they just pieced it together. The first season was really good! When Kaneki's hair turned white it was over. White haired characters always die somehow. He was thrown into this brutal life and force-fed terrible things! 
Bring back the real Kaneki Ken 2k15

Haikyuu is a breath of fresh air! Nobody's horribly cruel, just "We'll show you the power of our teamwork!"


----------



## Aniko

Keitara said:


> I still need to finish the last episodes of Lovely Complex and Code Geass R2 but I never get to it somehow. I just hate to watch how an anime comes to an end even if the manga continues... :'<
> Some of the One piece movies are still on my watch list, too.
> Oh right, has someone any idea where to watch Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu Live Action movie with decent sound? I can only find small scenes or the movie with crappy sound . . .



I liked Lovely Complex, the girl was so funny and I like the kansai accent  I'm about to watch the live action.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Donacabana said:


> lol yeah, one kuroko no basket game takes up half the season
> My friend actually convinced me to watch one more episode of Magical Boys just cause she can feel it going somewhere, she can feel it in her bones. Just a tiny bity bit of care for the cause is all I ask. And maybe a wee pinch of actual action??
> I get that it's kinda poking fun at magical girls and things but I dunno, maybe it will pick up later, its only 5 episodes in afterall!
> 
> I love the daily lives of high school boys! They really reminded me of my friends and all the dumb things we do.
> Happy to be anime but sad because they are so lame. I like to think I'm cooler tho (i'm not)



I'm afraid it won't go anywhere, seriously XD


----------



## CR33P

just finished guilty crown
i liked it


----------



## tokkio

woop woop just got the monogatari series from my classmate's computer  still googling about the right order to watch them though lol


----------



## Ichigo.

Donacabana said:


> I stopped watching the second season cause you can tell they just pieced it together. The first season was really good! When Kaneki's hair turned white it was over. White haired characters always die somehow. He was thrown into this brutal life and force-fed terrible things!
> Bring back the real Kaneki Ken 2k15
> 
> Haikyuu is a breath of fresh air! Nobody's horribly cruel, just "We'll show you the power of our teamwork!"



Yeah, that was also when I stopped. I think I saw one episode? Didn't like where it was going. I guess I really just wanted to see the manga translated into anime. I thought the first season wasn't so good actually :\ A lot of it was rushed considering so many chapters had been condensed into 11? episodes, and I feel like a lot of it would've been confusing had I not read the manga. But again, I just think having read the manga made me biased.

I agree, though. Haikyuu!! really just makes you happy. Every single character grows on you and I love every single "big" team Karasuno has faced. Can't wait until the training camp arc with Nekoma and Fukurodani! Kuroo makes me feel things


----------



## Keitara

Aniko said:


> I liked Lovely Complex, the girl was so funny and I like the kansai accent  I'm about to watch the live action.



Ahhh I loved the kansai accent, too! Especially the one of Otani >o< 
You mean the Lovely Complex Live Action?
I peeped into it and it was not bad. Manga/anime still better but that's always how it is.
The actor chosen for Otani was a perfect choice though ;v;


----------



## Aniko

Keitara said:


> Ahhh I loved the kansai accent, too! Especially the one of Otani >o<
> You mean the Lovely Complex Live Action?
> I peeped into it and it was not bad. Manga/anime still better but that's always how it is.
> The actor chosen for Otani was a perfect choice though ;v;



Yes, Lovely Complex live action. It was cute but not as good as the anime (haven't read the manga yet) and also shorter.
The actress was good as well, I really thought she was a teenager but it seems she was like 24 years old when she did the movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> woop woop just got the monogatari series from my classmate's computer  still googling about the right order to watch them though lol



I want to watch that as well.

BTW, Who is the character of your avatar?


----------



## tokkio

Aniko said:


> I want to watch that as well.
> 
> BTW, Who is the character of your avatar?



he's shizuo heiwajima from durarara!! (aka my most fav character [from my most fav anime ever] eheh..)


----------



## Aniko

tokkio said:


> he's shizuo heiwajima from durarara!! (aka my most fav character [from my most fav anime ever] eheh..)



I thought so he looked handsome! Love Shizuo... how come I didn't recognize him?!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Currently watching Death Parade, Assassination Classroom, Durarara! S2, and Tokyo Ghoul S2. Out of the 4 I think Death Parade is my favorite. It's definitely something new and different from what I usually watch.


----------



## tokkio

Aniko said:


> I thought so he looked handsome! Love Shizuo... how come I didn't recognize him?!



oh maybe because my avatar isn't actually from official art/manga! its from a doujinshi I think.. (I forgot T__T) eheh 

woot woot another shizuo lover


----------



## spCrossing

Probably should get back to watching SMC soon now that Chibiusa's in the show now...but after I heard that Act 13 was really really bad...kinda limiting my chances there.


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> Currently watching Death Parade, Assassination Classroom, Durarara! S2, and Tokyo Ghoul S2. Out of the 4 I think Death Parade is my favorite. It's definitely something new and different from what I usually watch.



death parade is too good..... i m already loving ginti and didn't expect onna's char to be like that ahh i can't wait for more 

also lmaooooooaoa how s assassination classroom??????

great list though, i love the other three


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cou said:


> death parade is too good..... i m already loving ginti and didn't expect onna's char to be like that ahh i can't wait for more
> 
> also lmaooooooaoa how s assassination classroom??????
> 
> great list though, i love the other three



Assassination classroom is funny. I love seeing Kuro-sensei make a fool out of the professional assassins. I thought he was going to be creepy when I first started this anime, but he's actually a comical character.


----------



## tokkio

got Tatami Galaxy from my classmate! gonna watch it after I marathon the Monogatari series eheh


----------



## tsimehcla

I'm currently watching The Rolling Girls, Death Parade, Nanatsu no Taizai, and Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso 
Not sure which anime is my favourite though


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Im watching 


Spoiler: Death Parade



https://littlecloudcuriosity.files.wordpress.com/2015/01/death-parade-episode-3-31.jpg





Spoiler: Assassination Classroom



http://img1.ak.crunchyroll.com/i/spire1/2c4e4aad4867e9f554eac5f9530255611405313613_full.jpg 

red haired guy is baeeee   (shares Mikorins seiyuu!)





Spoiler: Tokyo Ghoul √A



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-KeUcKUS66JU/VK7VWAHziAI/AAAAAAAAIt0/lRfEV6ISrWs/s1600/ghoul+a+-+01.jpg 
dont understand what all the hate is about? I read the manga and I enjoy two paths for Kaneki





Spoiler: World Trigger



http://i2.wp.com/l3reezer.becauseof...14/10/World-Trigger-01-00005.png?fit=1280,720





Spoiler: Sailor Moon Crystal



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2f/Sailor_Moon_Crystal_Poster_Art.png





Spoiler: The IdolM@ster : Cinderella Girls



http://www.animeiat.biz/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/The-iDOLM@STER-Cinderella-Girls.jpg


----------



## deerui

I love K-ON! Probably the best anime ever made

I also love Boku no tomodachi ga sukunai
And, Sailor moon

_sailor moon crystal needs to die tho ))_​


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm watching Ace of Diamond and Kuroko no Basket. 
I have a thing for sports anime.


----------



## Mango

what animu is htis




Spoiler



https://33.media.tumblr.com/2f9b4764c8f49eee38d59fce9344653a/tumblr_nfde1nUGHd1s5mgubo1_500.gif


----------



## Aniko

Looks like Yozakura Quartet: Hana no Uta


----------



## Keitara

I want an anime for Dengeki Daisy soooooooooooo badly 
please please please
guys if you don't know this shoujo manga yet go grab it and buy 10 copies of it ;v;
it's an unique shoujo manga  it's so great 
the characters are just so great and the setting is dang interesting, not only school events like sport festival and blah
sometimes it feels like it's shonen DX But there are also so many cute moments urgh
I can only recommend it!!


----------



## geico

last thing i saw was gekkan shoujo and after that i quit anime for good.... even tho not watching drrr! x2 is killing me after waiting for so long for a sequel

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> I want an anime for Dengeki Daisy soooooooooooo badly
> please please please
> guys if you don't know this shoujo manga yet go grab it and buy 10 copies of it ;v;
> it's an unique shoujo manga  it's so great
> the characters are just so great and the setting is dang interesting, not only school events like sport festival and blah
> sometimes it feels like it's shonen DX But there are also so many cute moments urgh
> I can only recommend it!!



oh my. god. youre the first person ive met thats read dengeki daisy its actually amazing i love you i love dengeki daisy its amazing and cute and life changing. 

consider reading taiyou no iie literally best thing ever!!!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I need to finish Bleach. I started it 3 years ago and I'm on episode 311. I promised myself I wouldn't start another mainstream anime like Hunter x Hunter or Gintama until I finished it.


----------



## tokkio

Keitara said:


> I want an anime for Dengeki Daisy soooooooooooo badly
> please please please
> guys if you don't know this shoujo manga yet go grab it and buy 10 copies of it ;v;
> it's an unique shoujo manga  it's so great
> the characters are just so great and the setting is dang interesting, not only school events like sport festival and blah
> sometimes it feels like it's shonen DX But there are also so many cute moments urgh
> I can only recommend it!!



HONESTLY!!!! yeah omg I love it too asdggdijkhhk eheh still hoping for an anime adaptation too


----------



## infinikitten

Two episodes left on Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun. Not sure why I keep putting off finishing the series... probably because it was too cute/funny and I don't want it to be over. -_-


----------



## Prabha

Started my little monster.
cute romance anime


----------



## Keitara

geico said:


> last thing i saw was gekkan shoujo and after that i quit anime for good.... even tho not watching drrr! x2 is killing me after waiting for so long for a sequel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh my. god. youre the first person ive met thats read dengeki daisy its actually amazing i love you i love dengeki daisy its amazing and cute and life changing.
> 
> consider reading taiyou no iie literally best thing ever!!!!




Ahhhhhhww another Dengeki Daisy fan >o< Simply a reason to love you too :'>
I don't get why it's rather unknown when it's seriously such an amazing manga I don't get this 
I need to advertise for it DX
Maybe I'll use my sig for subliminal advertising fu fu fu
Ahhh I just imagined right now...what a voice would Kurosaki have if it finally became an anime? Ahhhhh I'm so curious
Seriously, soredemo sekai wa utsukushii is also a nice shoujo manga but by far not as great as Dengeki Daisy but still it has an anime. WHY WHY WHY We need an anime of Dengeki Daisy now now now it's so unfair
Sorry I need to complain somewhere about this :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> HONESTLY!!!! yeah omg I love it too asdggdijkhhk eheh still hoping for an anime adaptation too



AH! You I remember you fu fu fu
You make me happy whenever I see you fu fu fu

Let's all hope together and with united powers we will make it happen //sparkle sparkle


----------



## DarkDesertFox

infinikitten said:


> Two episodes left on Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun. Not sure why I keep putting off finishing the series... probably because it was too cute/funny and I don't want it to be over. -_-



I love that anime. It definitely deserves a second season.


----------



## Amyy

Prabha said:


> Started my little monster.
> cute romance anime



oo i really liked that anime, and the soundtrack


----------



## Aniko

Prabha said:


> Started my little monster.
> cute romance anime



Didn't recognize the title  Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun of course! Loved that one.

The characters have a cameo in Hoozuki no Reitetsu, I also recommend that one if you like Japanese culture, it's really funny.


----------



## Libra

Watched the latest episode of Yu-Gi-Oh Arc V. At first, I was all "what the heck is this?" but now I'm thinking I might give it a chance. ^_^


----------



## L. Lawliet

I rewatched anohana and cried. a lot.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

One anime I absolutely adored is welcome to the nhk. Might start watching it again. 

My main ones I'm watching right now is shiki and sabagebu. I'm not too sure about the first one but I'm loving the second one.


----------



## Keitara

Aniko said:


> Didn't recognize the title  Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun of course! Loved that one.
> 
> The characters have a cameo in Hoozuki no Reitetsu, I also recommend that one if you like Japanese culture, it's really funny.



I watched Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun as well. For me, it wasn't anything special but I really liked Haru. ;v; I also lurked into the manga and if you liked the anime, you should continue reading it, because there will be some cutey moments awainting you~ fu fu fu


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I really want to start Your Lie in April soon, but I'm already behind at the same time. I haven't gotten a chance to start Kuroko no Basket Season 3 or the second season of Psycho-Pass.


----------



## Cou

oh wow tnkk is one of the best shoujos out there 

--

i just finished the latest episode of death parade and ahhh it just keeps getting better and better, i'm falling in love with ginti and i really find his interactions with that girl (i forgot her name) hilarious. okay so when they talked about "human arbiter" were they still talking about onna or did they put some human emotions in decim?? really wanna see where these two are going...


----------



## MishMeesh

I recently started Durarara!! and I've liked it so far. The second episode was really impressive.


----------



## Amyy

shigatsu is close to finishing </3


----------



## f11

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really want to start Your Lie in April soon, but I'm already behind at the same time. I haven't gotten a chance to start Kuroko no Basket Season 3 or the second season of Psycho-Pass.


PP2 was utter trash, I wouldn't recommend it. I was waiting for the 12th episode and didnt notice the season was over. Bad ending tbh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cou said:


> oh wow tnkk is one of the best shoujos out there
> 
> --
> 
> i just finished the latest episode of death parade and ahhh it just keeps getting better and better, i'm falling in love with ginti and i really find his interactions with that girl (i forgot her name) hilarious. okay so when they talked about "human arbiter" were they still talking about onna or did they put some human emotions in decim?? really wanna see where these two are going...



Human emotions were placed in both Decim and Ginti. They are the only two arbiters that have been unable to pass judgement on a particular person.



Crys said:


> PP2 was utter trash, I wouldn't recommend it. I was waiting for the 12th episode and didnt notice the season was over. Bad ending tbh.



That's too bad. In all honesty I wasn't expecting a second season in the first place the way the first one ended. They probably should have just left it at that.


----------



## Alienfish

I need to start watch Clannad, lol. I read some of the manga and it seems really good imo


----------



## Prabha

Noiru said:


> I need to start watch Clannad, lol. I read some of the manga and it seems really good imo



Awe it's so good. The second season of it is really good, but it's super sad.


----------



## Pokemanz

Prabha said:


> Awe it's so good. The second season of it is really good, but it's super sad.



I actually never finished Clannad AS. I watched an episode nearly every day in study hall but when I got to like episode 17 I just stopped watching. I said I would finish it eventually but just never got around to it.

It is really sad though. That was the only problem with watching it in public. A sad scene comes up, then the tears start coming and everyone's looking at me and I'm just like, "WHAT'RE YOU LOOKING AT?! HUH?! ...are there any tissues here...?"


----------



## Alienfish

Prabha said:


> Awe it's so good. The second season of it is really good, but it's super sad.



Yeah it seems really good for my taste and I'm quite picky with anime series, so


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Started to watch shigatsu wa kimi no uso/ your lie in April and it's super cute
*returns to binge watching
So sad tho


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Every arc of Clannad After Story was great. Especially the Youhei Sunohara act. I ****ing love Sunohara. That arc made me love him even more. Of course Tomoya's struggle in the after story was what truly made the after story great.


----------



## slimsh4d3y

I'm super pumped for the Spring season. Really looking forward to Shokugeki, Seraph of the End, Digimon Tri, Baby Steps 2, and FAAAAAAATE!


----------



## Alienfish

ugh Clannad is getting good. watched 2 episodes so far I'm like this is awesome v.v


----------



## Beardo

Aikatsu


----------



## Shax

I'm watching Durarara!!x2 Shou and Seven Deadly Sins right now.


----------



## Irarina

Anyone is watching *Soukyuu no Fafner Exodus*? c: It's the second season of Soukyuu no Fafner from 2004. After 11 years, I finally get to see the second season *cry ugly tears* 

Now I am feeling hopeful to see all my all-time favourite anime gets the third season (see my avatar and signature to know what anime is it)


----------



## L. Lawliet

leeandlie covered one of my fav. anime songs. it was beautiful


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Shax said:


> I'm watching Durarara!!x2 Shou and Seven Deadly Sins right now.



I need to catch up on Seven Deadly. I like the anime, but the fanservice is overkill. I just think Elizabeth is portrayed as an object too much.


----------



## Amyy

recent episode of tokyo ghoul was sooo good.


Spoiler



The story of the owl was really sweet.


----------



## infinikitten

My backlog is embarrassingly huge. I have so many series sitting in my queue because I download them faster than I can actually WATCH them and it's... sad. Right now, I'm waiting for One Pace to release the condensed (better paced ) One Piece eps so I'm a bit behind on that, which is fine - I'm always a little behind on One Piece, whatever. But in my folder right now - fully complete, not counting my downloads - I have:

Pandora Hearts (I haven't finished it, I'm terrible)
Mawaru Penguindrum
Kyousougiga
Durarara!!
Bodacious Space Pirates
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Princess Tutu
Kaleidostar
Ergo Proxy
Fresh Precure
Hellsing Ultimate (I've seen the first 5, haven't seen the latter 5 because somebody warned me about um... sensitive topics being brought up, and also I didn't want to watch it subbed because I liked the dub voice cast, but now that they're all back I'm gonna give it a try)
Hyouka
the second half of Monster
Eden of the East
Gintama (not sure if I want to actually watch it)
Fairy Tail (same as above)
Kino's Journey
Black Butler (started it a long time ago, never finished it, just want to get updated for the circus arc since it looks interesting)
Sakamichi no Apollon (aka "Kids on the Slope" - someone said it would make me cry so clearly I had to run out and get it)
and Mononoke. The series, not the movie.

Good lord, what am I doing with my life. (don't answer that omg)


----------



## Keitara

Wait, what do you mean with "wait for the better paced and condensed One Piece eps"? 'o'
Is there gonna be some change or anything in the future?
Or were you just indirectly complaining about the quality of the current eps? 
Sorry, I just wanted to ask for the case that I missed something.
Just as I missed for 1 whole year that season 4 of Zero no Tsukaima came out *sigh*


----------



## Aniko

infinikitten said:


> My backlog is embarrassingly huge. I have so many series sitting in my queue because I download them faster than I can actually WATCH them and it's... sad. Right now, I'm waiting for One Pace to release the condensed (better paced ) One Piece eps so I'm a bit behind on that, which is fine - I'm always a little behind on One Piece, whatever. But in my folder right now - fully complete, not counting my downloads - I have:
> 
> Pandora Hearts (I haven't finished it, I'm terrible)
> Mawaru Penguindrum
> Kyousougiga
> Durarara!!
> Bodacious Space Pirates
> Revolutionary Girl Utena
> Princess Tutu
> Kaleidostar
> Ergo Proxy
> Fresh Precure
> Hellsing Ultimate (I've seen the first 5, haven't seen the latter 5 because somebody warned me about um... sensitive topics being brought up, and also I didn't want to watch it subbed because I liked the dub voice cast, but now that they're all back I'm gonna give it a try)
> Hyouka
> the second half of Monster
> Eden of the East
> Gintama (not sure if I want to actually watch it)
> Fairy Tail (same as above)
> Kino's Journey
> Black Butler (started it a long time ago, never finished it, just want to get updated for the circus arc since it looks interesting)
> Sakamichi no Apollon (aka "Kids on the Slope" - someone said it would make me cry so clearly I had to run out and get it)
> and Mononoke. The series, not the movie.
> 
> Good lord, what am I doing with my life. (don't answer that omg)



I loved Mawaru Penguindrum, Kyousougiga (some ppl find it hard to follow), Sakamichi no Apollon (didn't cry though) and Mononoke (kyaaaaa! The medecine seller!)

I have watch half of Hyouka and it took me ages, I like everything but the stories..I don't dislike them, but...I don't know..
I started Black Butler years ago and never finish it, but I will..one day.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

L. Lawliet said:


> leeandlie covered one of my fav. anime songs. it was beautiful



i literally just watched this lol. But I only watched the first episode. It kinda bored me tbh. Is it worth the watch?


----------



## Karminny

Shugo Chara! 
Case Closed <-- Fave though


----------



## spCrossing

Going to watch the greatest anime ever again, Space Dandy.

Marathoning that thing this month, baby!. >


----------



## slimsh4d3y

infinikitten said:


> My backlog is embarrassingly huge. I have so many series sitting in my queue because I download them faster than I can actually WATCH them and it's... sad. Right now, I'm waiting for One Pace to release the condensed (better paced ) One Piece eps so I'm a bit behind on that, which is fine - I'm always a little behind on One Piece, whatever. But in my folder right now - fully complete, not counting my downloads - I have:
> 
> Pandora Hearts (I haven't finished it, I'm terrible)
> Mawaru Penguindrum
> Kyousougiga
> Durarara!!
> Bodacious Space Pirates
> Revolutionary Girl Utena
> Princess Tutu
> Kaleidostar
> Ergo Proxy
> Fresh Precure
> Hellsing Ultimate (I've seen the first 5, haven't seen the latter 5 because somebody warned me about um... sensitive topics being brought up, and also I didn't want to watch it subbed because I liked the dub voice cast, but now that they're all back I'm gonna give it a try)
> Hyouka
> the second half of Monster
> Eden of the East
> Gintama (not sure if I want to actually watch it)
> Fairy Tail (same as above)
> Kino's Journey
> Black Butler (started it a long time ago, never finished it, just want to get updated for the circus arc since it looks interesting)
> Sakamichi no Apollon (aka "Kids on the Slope" - someone said it would make me cry so clearly I had to run out and get it)
> and Mononoke. The series, not the movie.
> 
> Good lord, what am I doing with my life. (don't answer that omg)



Definitely give Fairy Tail and Gintama a shot.
Regarding Kids on the Slope, the series started out great but I hated it about halfway through and the ending was not what I wanted/expected.


----------



## ThatLancer

I am *still* on episode 21 of Cowboy Bebop. Never finished watching it because I know how it ends  Right now, I'm just waiting for season 2 of Attack on Titan, but that's still a ways off.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

spCrossing said:


> Going to watch the greatest anime ever again, Space Dandy.
> 
> Marathoning that thing this month, baby!. >



Space Dandy is truly a gift to man from the heavens


----------



## InfinityFlames

Amyy said:


> recent episode of tokyo ghoul was sooo good.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The story of the owl was really sweet.



I'm only on the fourth episode of Tokyo ghoul, but I still <3 it


----------



## Yuni

I've seen a few people love or are actually interested in Detective Conan here, and that makes me so happy :3
Been watching it since 1996 so, lol

There's a Detective Conan cafe popping up soon until early May, so I'm really excited for that. 


http://conancafe.jp/en/

Can't really go, so I might have to resort to using proxies in my stead ; x ; 
(If it was last year, I could have gone but noooooo )


----------



## Aradai

ive been rewatching the more recent episodes of Hunter x Hunter and they make me so sad
alluka deserves the world


----------



## Keitara

Yuni said:


> I've seen a few people love or are actually interested in Detective Conan here, and that makes me so happy :3
> Been watching it since 1996 so, lol
> 
> There's a Detective Conan cafe popping up soon until early May, so I'm really excited for that.
> View attachment 85762
> http://conancafe.jp/en/
> 
> Can't really go, so I might have to resort to using proxies in my stead ; x ;
> (If it was last year, I could have gone but noooooo )



C-C-CONAN CAFE?! 'O'
Wow that sounds so cool!
Maybe I'll have a chance to go there when I'm on my Japan trip in October... might as well take my Ran Mori cosplay with me XD

Besides, I'm also a DC fan ;v;
Although I'm not up to date, I only watched until ep ~600 and I only have the volumes 1-46 so I have no clue what's going on atm.
But as I know DC, there are mostly only some people getting killed, kidnapped or bombs exploding in town and all of it has nothing to do with the Black Organization  
I really wonder for how long this show will go on? Rewatching is no simple matter. I don't want to suddenly start watching from 600, since I'm kinda lost, so I wanna start from zero but I think I'll do it once it is finished. (will it ever finish?) '-'


----------



## Yuni

Keitara said:


> C-C-CONAN CAFE?! 'O'
> Wow that sounds so cool!
> Maybe I'll have a chance to go there when I'm on my Japan trip in October... might as well take my Ran Mori cosplay with me XD
> 
> Besides, I'm also a DC fan ;v;
> Although I'm not up to date, I only watched until ep ~600 and I only have the volumes 1-46 so I have no clue what's going on atm.
> But as I know DC, there are mostly only some people getting killed, kidnapped or bombs exploding in town and all of it has nothing to do with the Black Organization
> I really wonder for how long this show will go on? Rewatching is no simple matter. I don't want to suddenly start watching from 600, since I'm kinda lost, so I wanna start from zero but I think I'll do it once it is finished. (will it ever finish?) '-'




The cafe in Tokyo finishes up on May 10th, so ; x ;
It seems they're also planning to open up one in Osaka for a while, but they haven't updated the website with that information yet. So you might be able to catch the Osaka one.

I think it's okay to be behind with the series, as after 15 years (2010)... I got bored. 
That was when Shinichi came back, but no he wasn't really back and Aoyama was just playing with my feelings so I was hurt... orz
I just got back into it recently and the manga's pace has been picking up. I remember once we entered ch 900 and everyone was just wowwwww so close to 1000 now. 
The excitement from last year is still flowing into this year, so it's currently a really fun time for the fandom :3

Maybe refer to *this* guide if you would like to watch the series from the beginning. Many of the episodes are just cases without much plot or character development, so it can get boring. Just watch the important ones, you'll be caught up in no time~

I'll just say that once it's time for Detective Conan to end... I don't think anyone would like the ending.
There is no way for the series to end without a huge final showdown in which, I believe there would be 'several' casualties/deaths considering how long it's been going for. The show has a huge cast of teenagers and children, so it'd be horrible if something happened to them. The adults, I'd be so shattered if anyone of them died too. 

I don't want the series to last forever, but when it ends... it'll be changing a lot of things. I feel depressed when I think about it, haha.


----------



## Keitara

Yuni said:


> The cafe in Tokyo finishes up on May 10th, so ; x ;
> It seems they're also planning to open up one in Osaka for a while, but they haven't updated the website with that information yet. So you might be able to catch the Osaka one.
> 
> I think it's okay to be behind with the series, as after 15 years (2010)... I got bored.
> That was when Shinichi came back, but no he wasn't really back and Aoyama was just playing with my feelings so I was hurt... orz
> I just got back into it recently and the manga's pace has been picking up. I remember once we entered ch 900 and everyone was just wowwwww so close to 1000 now.
> The excitement from last year is still flowing into this year, so it's currently a really fun time for the fandom :3
> 
> Maybe refer to *this* guide if you would like to watch the series from the beginning. Many of the episodes are just cases without much plot or character development, so it can get boring. Just watch the important ones, you'll be caught up in no time~
> 
> I'll just say that once it's time for Detective Conan to end... I don't think anyone would like the ending.
> There is no way for the series to end without a huge final showdown in which, I believe there would be 'several' casualties/deaths considering how long it's been going for. The show has a huge cast of teenagers and children, so it'd be horrible if something happened to them. The adults, I'd be so shattered if anyone of them died too.
> 
> I don't want the series to last forever, but when it ends... it'll be changing a lot of things. I feel depressed when I think about it, haha.



That would be cool. I wonder what they offer there? Maybe a Kogoro cake? Pfft. Now I'm kinda excited.
For 15 years? Wow, hands down. I think I started around 2010 to show interest in it. 
I once posted on a yt video this comment "Kaito is more Shinichi than Shinichi himself." 
You're completely right, once Conan grows back, I get super excited, but in the end, he will always turn into Conan again and I'll get disappointed. I kinda lose my hope and the thought "well, another 100-200 episodes until the Black Organization/Shinichi shows up again" crosses my mind.
Is it interesting right now? 'o' Now now, you're making me curious! Might peep in the latest chapters '~'
I shouldn't spoiler myself, though . . .
I already considered to leave the filler and unimportant eps out, but I kinda dislike the idea. I'm more the type who comes at the whole and not only parts. Maybe they're boring, but they're still part of the beloved Detective Conan ;v; So I'm gonna rewatch it completely somewhen...
In context with the ending, I absolutely have no clue what might happen. Zero. Nothinggg. 
There definitely will be a showdown, and I expect it to be the most exciting thing from the entire series.
Of course, I don't wanna see any deaths, too! Well, I probably wouldn't cry over loosing inspector Yokomizo/etc. (unless it's not shown super dramatic).
I'm actually not really into crime stories, but DC is something else. I often don't really understand how he killed her or how Conan is able to reconstruct the murder, but I'll watch it anyways pfft.
I'll always be depressed if an anime or manga that I like ends. That's why I usually don't wish for anything to end, but DC is different here...because it would go on forever without a real story or progression (as it already does), it would be kinda empty :c And Conan would stay Conan forever, and I don't want that xD


----------



## Hipster

Starting to watch Oriemo again..


----------



## Yuni

Keitara said:


> That would be cool. I wonder what they offer there? Maybe a Kogoro cake? Pfft. Now I'm kinda excited.
> For 15 years? Wow, hands down. I think I started around 2010 to show interest in it.
> I once posted on a yt video this comment "Kaito is more Shinichi than Shinichi himself."
> You're completely right, once Conan grows back, I get super excited, but in the end, he will always turn into Conan again and I'll get disappointed. I kinda lose my hope and the thought "well, another 100-200 episodes until the Black Organization/Shinichi shows up again" crosses my mind.
> Is it interesting right now? 'o' Now now, you're making me curious! Might peep in the latest chapters '~'
> I shouldn't spoiler myself, though . . .
> I already considered to leave the filler and unimportant eps out, but I kinda dislike the idea. I'm more the type who comes at the whole and not only parts. Maybe they're boring, but they're still part of the beloved Detective Conan ;v; So I'm gonna rewatch it completely somewhen...
> In context with the ending, I absolutely have no clue what might happen. Zero. Nothinggg.
> There definitely will be a showdown, and I expect it to be the most exciting thing from the entire series.
> Of course, I don't wanna see any deaths, too! Well, I probably wouldn't cry over loosing inspector Yokomizo/etc. (unless it's not shown super dramatic).
> I'm actually not really into crime stories, but DC is something else. I often don't really understand how he killed her or how Conan is able to reconstruct the murder, but I'll watch it anyways pfft.
> I'll always be depressed if an anime or manga that I like ends. That's why I usually don't wish for anything to end, but DC is different here...because it would go on forever without a real story or progression (as it already does), it would be kinda empty :c And Conan would stay Conan forever, and I don't want that xD



Not sure if they mentioned it on the site, but the Facebook page confirmed that they would be having the lemon pie that Shinichi loves, and spaghetti neapolitan of Cafe Poirot (the cafe right under Mori's office). 

The lemon pie case was one of the early ones so I'm really surprised that it's on the menu. The back story is so sad :'(

They might as well make some kind of cake based on Agasa's childhood love too, because I would look at it and cry so much. Or Shiratori and (i don't know if you've gotten up to here yet), because he was a jerk. April is Sakura season so it'd be really nice if they used that motif too.

It's not necessarily interesting, but a vital character has been introduced. After 18-19 years where we've gotten heaps of flashbacks of Ran and Shinichi's childhood, and boom! Here's another childhood friend out of nowhere. Pretty old news but I was so confused by who Sera was when I started seeing her around. She's very cool. Just bothered by how I've never seen or knew that she exists for a decade and a half.

Oh, and I didn't mean to sound like I'm recommending you to skip the other episodes, but rather that you can go back to them and enjoy them at your own pace. Because 700 episodes would take a while to sit through. 
Just watch it however you think you'd enjoy it most


----------



## Aestivate

Watching Durarara 2 (airing) &
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (still didn't puked)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

Just finished KnK - super heartwarming and beautiful and it sorta reminded me of PMMM 
Can someone please explain the ending to me?


----------



## Keitara

Yuni said:


> Not sure if they mentioned it on the site, but the Facebook page confirmed that they would be having the lemon pie that Shinichi loves, and spaghetti neapolitan of Cafe Poirot (the cafe right under Mori's office).
> 
> The lemon pie case was one of the early ones so I'm really surprised that it's on the menu. The back story is so sad :'(
> 
> They might as well make some kind of cake based on Agasa's childhood love too, because I would look at it and cry so much. Or Shiratori and (i don't know if you've gotten up to here yet), because he was a jerk. April is Sakura season so it'd be really nice if they used that motif too.
> 
> It's not necessarily interesting, but a vital character has been introduced. After 18-19 years where we've gotten heaps of flashbacks of Ran and Shinichi's childhood, and boom! Here's another childhood friend out of nowhere. Pretty old news but I was so confused by who Sera was when I started seeing her around. She's very cool. Just bothered by how I've never seen or knew that she exists for a decade and a half.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't mean to sound like I'm recommending you to skip the other episodes, but rather that you can go back to them and enjoy them at your own pace. Because 700 episodes would take a while to sit through.
> Just watch it however you think you'd enjoy it most



Shinichi loves lemon pie? Woah, I don't even remember this '-'
Ah but Agasa's childhood love I remember! Would feel kinda strange to eat her, though 
Shiratori? Jerk? Wasn't he a jerk from the beginning? Or do you refer to a special event where he was jerky?
Sera? I don't know her '-' Another childhood friend? mhhhhhhh I kinda don't like this. Has she an important role? 
If it's about Shinichi's past, I only want to see cutie stories between him and Ran and not some other girl >-< 
(Shinichi x Ran shipper here)
I agree with you. Randomly appearing is no good. Aoyama should have added some hints in the early or mid episodes.  
(->skills of storytelling.) Well, there's not that much story in DC anyways. But maybe this is one of the charming points of DC? I can't really tell . . .
Oh yeah, that's right. 700 episodes of One Piece took me half a year, including summer & fall holidays '-' 
But I bet 700 ep of DC would take me at least 1 year. It's different from OP. I can watch 20 episodes a day when I'm good, but 20 ep of DC in 1 day is a bit exhausting. 
Maybe exactly that's one of the charming points of DC. That you're able to watch it on your own pace, as you said. 
I didn't realize this before.


----------



## Holla

I'm totally geeking out for 90's anime lately. Over the past year or two I've watched the Pokemon anime all the way from season 1 to near the end of season 8 so far. But the last few months I've taken a break from that and started watching the original Sailor Moon anime (I'm currently just starting Super S which is season 4). Once I've finished the final season of that I'm thinking about checking out One Piece.


----------



## Keitara

Holla said:


> I'm totally geeking out for 90's anime lately. Over the past year or two I've watched the Pokemon anime all the way from season 1 to near the end of season 8 so far. But the last few months I've taken a break from that and started watching the original Sailor Moon anime (I'm currently just starting Super S which is season 4). Once I've finished the final season of that I'm thinking about checking out One Piece.



WOOOO *excited* you definitely have to check out One Piece *crawls weirdly on the ground*
it'sssssssssss greaaaaaaattt, best thing ever on the world!
it'll change your life!
if you want to get super excited before you start with watching, I can recommend you some trailers or amv's on yt *~*


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Those last two Tokyo Ghoul and Death Parade episodes were phenomenal.


----------



## aznapazna

Well, I'm currently (desperately) trying to catch up on Naruto Shippuden, hehe. I stopped watching for a while after Pein died (I, in my moment of stupidity, thought the anime was over T_T) But now I'm on episode 340-345. I'm also kind of on a hiatus on watching Sailor Moon Crystal, Sword Art Online 2, and Fate/Stay Night. My favorites are the original Sailor Moon, Bleach, Naruto, Blue Exorcist, and Madoka Magica. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> I'm totally geeking out for 90's anime lately. Over the past year or two I've watched the Pokemon anime all the way from season 1 to near the end of season 8 so far. But the last few months I've taken a break from that and started watching the original Sailor Moon anime (I'm currently just starting Super S which is season 4). Once I've finished the final season of that I'm thinking about checking out One Piece.



Yes! Sailor Moon is the absolute best! I admit that I haven't watched every single episode of the series. But I've been watching SM since I was 3. Ahh, the memories. And Super S is my favorite season of them all.


----------



## infinikitten

I found Tonari no Taibutsu-kun (???) in my download list this morning and figured I'd start it, since it must be there for a reason, even though I can't remember what it's even about. Of course, the download ended up stalling altogether, so I guess it's not meant to be. I still have that massive backlog to get through, anyway...

Checking through my laptop, I learned that a movie called A Letter To Momo (or Letters To Momo? idk) has been sitting there for ages so maybe, just maybe, I'll get around to watching that later. Lawd knows if there's something with Momo in the name I gotta see what that's about.


----------



## Keitara

infinikitten said:


> I found Tonari no Taibutsu-kun (???) in my download list this morning and figured I'd start it, since it must be there for a reason, even though I can't remember what it's even about. Of course, the download ended up stalling altogether, so I guess it's not meant to be. I still have that massive backlog to get through, anyway...
> 
> Checking through my laptop, I learned that a movie called A Letter To Momo (or Letters To Momo? idk) has been sitting there for ages so maybe, just maybe, I'll get around to watching that later. Lawd knows if there's something with Momo in the name I gotta see what that's about.



Ahh I watched a letter to Momo on a convention last year. It's more suit for little children, but it's still a nice watch. Sometimes it's a bit awkward but the little "monsters" there are funny.
Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun is a school and slice of life anime. I don't think it's something special, but the character Yoshida Haru is such an amazing unique sweetiepie, you have to love him. He's worth watching even 100 ep


----------



## Ichigo.

The Haikyuu!! OVA was adorable. Tbh, I wasn't a huge Lev fan when I read the manga, but seeing him animated and fleshed out a bit more really did something for me. I missed seeing all of those massive dorks in animation; I really needed that! Now I REALLY can't wait to see the Tokyo training camp in the anime.


----------



## Naiad

guys
_Ghost Stories_

i cant stop watching it omg


----------



## sakurakiki

I just finished watching Code Geass a few days ago (I KNOW, I CAN'T BELIEVE I LEFT IT THIS LONG TO ACTUALLY GET AROUND TO WATCHING IT.) & it was every bit incredible as everyone I know who's watched it made it out to be! It's another one of those anime that I wish I could un-watch & watch it again.

I actually started watching it about...a year ago? & yeah...I take a while to actually finish anime...

I'm sure whenever I get around to re-watching it, it'll be just as great, again. <3

P.S. I adore Lulu~


----------



## Amyy

i started code geass, and then stopped half way. I might start over during the holidays


----------



## Keitara

I also watched Code Geass but didn't finish the 3 or 2 last episodes of R2 because I know what's going to happen and I hate the ending >-<


Spoiler: contains spoilers



I'm really anti bad endings. 
Of course, Lelouch is the coolest of them. When Suzaku was introduced, I really liked him, but the more they showed of him, the more he became annoying. In the end, I've come to hate him.
Nunnally made me a bit angry because she was the reason why Lelouch always failed in the end, but I can't really be mad at her, she's kinda innocent. The story with Shirley was also super sad  Almost as dramatical as Romeo x Juliet.
Nevertheless, the anime is definitely superb but I found the ending a bit awkward. The mother was supposed to be the good one but she turned out to be guilty, too '-' (if I have understood it right)



Lelouch was the best, though :'>


----------



## toastia

I really liked Hunter X Hunter.



Spoiler: warning: spoilers



I didn't like Gon that much though. Personally I would rather Killua have been the main character. Gon seemed way to nice and overpowered while killua(while overpowered) was still more balanced than Gon. I understand that they were miracle children but Gon pulled attacks out of his arse. Like you literally just learned Nen. Killua's been building up his resistance for years but you just do something because of rock-paper-scissors? rididclous. also these children have no problem with killing. wtf. i can understand killua but gon too? I liked the anime anyway though.


----------



## Aizu

I really really enjoyed Kill La Kill, Satsuki is just amazing ; w ; 
Also started watching Spice and Wolf along with Blade and Soul


----------



## ThePayne22

N i c o said:


> guys
> _Ghost Stories_
> 
> i cant stop watching it omg



OMG YES

Right now i'm watching Evangelion for my first time and it is quite amazing, lol


----------



## toastia

chi's sweet home: chi's new address is the bomb


----------



## spCrossing

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Space Dandy is truly a gift to man from the heavens


Truly it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> chi's sweet home: chi's new address is the bomb


Duuuuudeee.

Chi's Sweet Home is like the cutest freaking show I've ever seen, period!


----------



## cosmic-latte

I recently watched Nichijou for the second time.


----------



## tae

i finished kamisama's first season and am legging the second season grow in episodes before i binge that as well.

i'm also watching magi!  it's so good, my friend kai recommended it to me and i adore him for it because it's so good.


----------



## spCrossing

Been watching a whole lot of Ranma 1/2 recently.

Really good anime, I just wish that Hulu had the movies and the OVAs. . _ .


----------



## starlite

I haven't watched anime in sooo long ;u;

but I want to start watching K-ON!
I watched the first episode ages ago, but haven't started watching it properly!!

there's so much anime I still need to watch ;3;


----------



## shimmyshoo

I'm watching Ouran Highschool Host Club at the moment!!

It's so funny, I love it! :')


----------



## DarkDesertFox

shimmyshoo said:


> I'm watching Ouran Highschool Host Club at the moment!!
> 
> It's so funny, I love it! :')



That anime is absolutely amazing. It's got to be one of my favorites.


----------



## sakurakiki

I have been re-watching Death Note recently as I haven't watched it for a good few years & I was wanting to experience the anime in the DUB. Contrary to most people's opinions on anime DUBS, I'm really enjoying it so far; I think Ryuk's voice is just perfect!

I think once I'm finished re-watching Death Note, I'm going to start watching the rest of Gurren Lagann that I've still yet to watch & also Steins;Gate. I've been procrastinating on watching them for waaaay too long.


----------



## cosmic-latte

starlite said:


> I haven't watched anime in sooo long ;u;
> 
> but I want to start watching K-ON!
> I watched the first episode ages ago, but haven't started watching it properly!!
> 
> there's so much anime I still need to watch ;3;



Yes!!! I love K-On!! The movie is also really great~

- - - Post Merge - - -



shimmyshoo said:


> I'm watching Ouran Highschool Host Club at the moment!!
> 
> It's so funny, I love it! :')



One of the best comedy animes for sure, it's amazing


----------



## DarkDesertFox

That latest Tokyo Ghoul S2 episode blew my mind...



Spoiler



I was not expecting the green haired author woman to be the second owl and I have no idea how Kaneki's friend got out of that one situation.



Also, I finished Your Lie in April. I'm just going to say that it's one big emotional roller coaster. I don't want to say if it ended happy or sad because it might give it away.


----------



## Dulcettie

I just finished watching Your Lie in April. It didn't really make me sad, but I've been crying for like an hour. It's such a beautiful anime, and that cat really got to me


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> That latest Tokyo Ghoul S2 episode blew my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was not expecting the green haired author woman to be the second owl and I have no idea how Kaneki's friend got out of that one situation.



the anime was a mess i was so confused about hide but somehow he met up with kaneki and its so heartbreaking. all these time kaneki thought hide would hate him for being a ghoul when really he's been trying to help him 

also it was kinda of thrown that the author would be eto. my favorite part would have to be amon and kaneki's encounter, they didn't mess it up that bad. but damn arima is here fuuu i hate this dude


----------



## sailorerika

I think I'm going to actually sit down and watch Trigun at some point. I'd like to rewatch Ghost in the Shell SAC and Paranoia Agent at some point as well.


----------



## Mariah

I finished Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin the other day. I highly recommend it.


----------



## tokkio

might i recommend the glorious trio aka samurai champloo, cowboy bebop, and space dandy


----------



## Keitara

currently watching the drama Mischievous Kiss: Love in Tokyo

well it's Itazura na Kiss in live action, I really like both anime and live action
can only recommend


----------



## Aniko

Keitara said:


> currently watching the drama Mischievous Kiss: Love in Tokyo
> 
> well it's Itazura na Kiss in live action, I really like both anime and live action
> can only recommend



I'm about to watch that one. Just finished Skip Beat and Nodame.


----------



## spCrossing

tokkio said:


> might i recommend the glorious trio aka samurai champloo, cowboy bebop, and space dandy


This trio of anime is really really good, like probably the best things you watched on TV, too bad all 3 of them end around 26 episodes.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Keitara said:


> currently watching the drama Mischievous Kiss: Love in Tokyo
> 
> well it's Itazura na Kiss in live action, I really like both anime and live action
> can only recommend


 I finished that and I loved it! ^-^ There's a Mischievous Kiss 2: Love in Okinawa (live action) that came out near the end of last year I think and I've started watching it already but I've been putting it off lately because I've been so busy XD


----------



## yosugay

watch hell girl. its great


----------



## Hoontirun-Senpai

I like Pok?mon, Achhi Kocchi, Lucky star, and sword art online. Im actually almost done with SAO so I need some reccomendations. Anyone got any they would recommend?


----------



## Mariah

Hoontirun-Senpai said:


> I like Pok?mon, Achhi Kocchi, Lucky star, and sword art online. Im actually almost done with SAO so I need some reccomendations. Anyone got any they would recommend?



The previous page is full of recommendations. Eden of the East is good.


----------



## Naiad

Ghost Stories is hands down best anime 8)


----------



## yosugay

N i c o said:


> Ghost Stories is hands down best anime 8)



the english dub is great


----------



## CR33P

i love psycho pass's opening and ending!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Should i watch future diary?


----------



## Moddie

I've not watched any Japanese cartoons in awhile but I really enjoyed Wolf's rain, Black Butler, Death Note, and Darker than Black. I really should catch up on the 3rd season of Black Butler. I'll also probably rewatch Death Note at some point as I've become obsessed with it again, thanks to the musical. I keep listening to the demos and the songs are perfect. Adrienne Warren is amazing as Misa.


----------



## Ghost Soda

L. Lawliet said:


> Should i watch future diary?



I finished it recently so I would say yeah, give it a shot!


----------



## unravel

Currently watching 
Assassination Classroom, Death Parade and Tokyo Ghoul Season 2
oh gawd TG and DP omgomg</3


----------



## Amyy

DarkDesertFox said:


> That latest Tokyo Ghoul S2 episode blew my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was not expecting the green haired author woman to be the second owl and I have no idea how Kaneki's friend got out of that one situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished Your Lie in April. I'm just going to say that it's one big emotional roller coaster. I don't want to say if it ended happy or sad because it might give it away.





Spoiler: your lie in april/shigatsu



the ending for your lie in april, i thought i would cry more tbh. but now one of my favourite animes





Spoiler: tokyo ghoul



i didnt really like the latest episode. but the eto thoughhh ahhhh so cute


----------



## Capella

DarkDesertFox said:


> That latest Tokyo Ghoul S2 episode blew my mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was not expecting the green haired author woman to be the second owl and I have no idea how Kaneki's friend got out of that one situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finished Your Lie in April. I'm just going to say that it's one big emotional roller coaster. I don't want to say if it ended happy or sad because it might give it away.





Spoiler: tg spoiler



I KNOW RIGHT LMAO I FORGOT ABOUT HER. I thought she was there to act as a mother figure for hinami bye


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: Death Parade



Anyone noticed something in the op it has symbolisms portrayal characters and shiz so yesh the op is not misleading
I can't wait for the final episode chiyuki x decim chuchu~ also while watching the film it so sad to see chiyuki suffered depression thinking that shes useless and shiz then she commited suicide dem feelz


----------



## Ichigo.

I FINALLY finished Psycho-Pass after, what, like half a year? I really enjoyed the series, but I can't say I'm interested in watching the second season. Now, time to check out Death Parade!


----------



## CR33P

Capella said:


> Spoiler: tg spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT LMAO I FORGOT ABOUT HER. I thought she was there to act as a mother figure for hinami bye



it was kinda a dead giveaway once she said kaneki-kun and did that weird japanese huh thing


----------



## Ghost Soda

Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episodes 1 - 3 spoilers



Finally got around to watching this and I loved it. It's a pain that hulu feels the need to censor it, seeing black goop during what's supposed to be a serious scene's kinda annoying.[/spoilers]


----------



## Meliodas

I watch a lot of anime.
My favorite anime is the Seven Deadly Sins(if you can't already tell). 
I'm watching Detective Conan, Death Parade, Magic Kaito, Ansatsu Kyo****su, and The Seven Deadly Sins right now.


----------



## CR33P

Ghost Soda said:


> Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episodes 1 - 3 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to watching this and I loved it. It's a pain that hulu feels the need to censor it, seeing black goop during what's supposed to be a serious scene's kinda annoying.[/spoilers]





Spoiler: tokyo ghoul episodes 1 - 3 spoilers



was the spoiler really necessary?


----------



## Ghost Soda

CR33P said:


> was the spoiler really necessary?



well excuse me for wanting to make sure no one is spoiled.


----------



## tokkio

Hey guys!! What site do you use to stream anime? I used to go to gogoanime, but its so ad-infested now.... any other site recommendations?


----------



## Mariah

tokkio said:


> Hey guys!! What site do you use to stream anime? I used to go to gogoanime, but its so ad-infested now.... any other site recommendations?



KissAnime. Also, get Adblock.


----------



## Danielkang2

I love Sword Art Online. <3 Death Note is awesome too!


----------



## Aniko

Mariah said:


> KissAnime. Also, get Adblock.



But don't use Adblock on Kissanime, they could ban you.


----------



## Mariah

Aniko said:


> But don't use Adblock on Kissanime, they could ban you.



Are you joking? I have been using Adblock on there for four years.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Meliodas said:


> I watch a lot of anime.
> My favorite anime is the Seven Deadly Sins(if you can't already tell).
> I'm watching Detective Conan, Death Parade, Magic Kaito, Ansatsu Kyo****su, and The Seven Deadly Sins right now.



I put Seven Deadly on hold. I'm 12/24 episodes in. It's a entertaining, but the fanservice is a little overkill. I thought Elisabeth was going to be a kickass character, but they ended up just using her as a sex object *cough* No Game No Life Stephanie.


----------



## Aniko

Mariah said:


> Are you joking? I have been using Adblock on there for four years.



Well you have been lucky because plenty of ppl lost their accounts once, perhaps they changed their mind since. I joined when it started, before we had a warning when using Adblock.
I wasn't using it because I had a premium account, but even without it, ads are not as annoying as they used to be.

It seems that they just take back your points now.
_KPoints system is the gift for people who do not block ads on KissAnime. If KissAnime detects that you block ads on it, it will take back the gift._


----------



## Mariah

Aniko said:


> Well you have been lucky because plenty of ppl lost their accounts once, perhaps they changed their mind since.
> I wasn't using it because I had a premium account, but even without it, ads are not annoying as they used to be.



I don't even have an account.


----------



## Aniko

Mariah said:


> I don't even have an account.



Well you have no problem then


----------



## unravel

aleonhart said:


> I FINALLY finished Psycho-Pass after, what, like half a year? I really enjoyed the series, but I can't say I'm interested in watching the second season. Now, time to check out Death Parade!



Yeah you should watch Death Parade I let my friends watched episode 1-3 also Death Billiards and they really love it


Spoiler:  Episode 9-12



Feels Parade


----------



## BellBella

_Mushishi. By far the most creative anime I've ever seen. It's magical, beautiful and it always keeps you interested with completely new stories every episode. ^^_


----------



## SockHead

just rewatched flcl if you havent noticed yet and i fell in love all over again ^___^ yata!


----------



## GumCat

I was watching Parasyte and got super into it but, without spoiling anything, certain events just kinda took the soul out of it for me. It was just too much dark without relief and I didn't like how certain characters were "handled" I guess?  But I'll probably try to pick it back up soon


----------



## Ichigo.

To anyone who watched episode 11 of Death Parade...



Spoiler



With Ginti sending Mayu and Harada into the void...had he he told her they were just going to the void to check it out/get Harada's soul back? But was actually tricking her? And did he decide to send her to the void because she had chosen to sacrifice Light for Harada? That whole sequence was so depressing, I'm still feeling its effects


----------



## Keitara

am I the only one who has to smile when Japanese voice actors try to speak English in anime with jap dub? It's super cute 
Not saying that I'm better btw, I suck at it ahahah

the best spoken English in jap dub I've ever heard was in Itazura na Kiss (the father of Chris)


----------



## ToxiFoxy

Keitara said:


> am I the only one who has to smile when Japanese voice actors try to speak English in anime with jap dub? It's super cute
> Not saying that I'm better btw, I suck at it ahahah
> 
> the best spoken English in jap dub I've ever heard was in Itazura na Kiss (the father of Chris)



Ohmigosh it is so cute when they do lol


----------



## Jarrad

Just watched this







And for the first robotic/mecha anime I've seen, I quite enjoyed it.
I tend to stray away from the entire robot anime theme because I hated transformers when I was a kid so the tv show put me off everything that had gigantic robotic characters.


----------



## Keitara

Jarrad said:


> Just watched this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the first robotic/mecha anime I've seen, I quite enjoyed it.
> I tend to stray away from the entire robot anime theme because I hated transformers when I was a kid so the tv show put me off everything that had gigantic robotic characters.



Don't be afraid to watch these anime who have mecha in it. Some of them are really superb, for example Code Geass or Full Metal Panic. They are both really good! c:


----------



## spCrossing

Keitara said:


> am I the only one who has to smile when Japanese voice actors try to speak English in anime with jap dub? It's super cute
> Not saying that I'm better btw, I suck at it ahahah


Same, and half the time I giggle over those moments as well.

Especially something like this,


----------



## Hirosuka

I'm watching Sekai Ichi no Hatsukoi (Yaoi) and the Kawai Complex (Romance) cx


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Has anyone seen Hyouka? It's on my plan to watch and I'm considering watching it soon after I finish a couple animes. I wanted to know if it was any good. The MAL ratings say so.


----------



## Kuroh

I've been watching Death Parade (haven't seen the latest episode yet though), Hunter x Hunter, Tokyo Ghoul √A, Durarara!x2, and a few others


----------



## Keitara

spCrossing said:


> Same, and half the time I giggle over those moments as well.
> 
> Especially something like this,



PFFFFFFFF did she just say Mewtwo? DX It totally sounded like it.
I think it's actually interesting that people who can speak English fluently are considered as intelligent. I'd rather call a physics or mathematics maniac intelligent but English? Well, if someone can speak Chinese or something similar, I'd admire him too...


----------



## Mango

HEY TOKYO GHOUL FANS!!! WANNA CRY


----------



## Meliodas

DarkDesertFox said:


> I put Seven Deadly on hold. I'm 12/24 episodes in. It's a entertaining, but the fanservice is a little overkill. I thought Elisabeth was going to be a kickass character, but they ended up just using her as a sex object *cough* No Game No Life Stephanie.



The fanservice gets a lot less after that(except for Merlin, but she doesn't get much screentime). The later episodes are really good and the last few episodes have been really great. After those episodes then Merlin and Diane are really the only fanservice people. Meliodas and King are really great.


----------



## puppy

i just finished death parade
i'm okay with it, i think
not sure what i wanted but im definitely not disappointed
im just glad it didnt destroy me like ZNT




			
				aleonhart said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> With Ginti sending Mayu and Harada into the void...had he he told her they were just going to the void to check it out/get Harada's soul back? But was actually tricking her? And did he decide to send her to the void because she had chosen to sacrifice Light for Harada? That whole sequence was so depressing, I'm still feeling its effects





Spoiler



when i saw that my initial thought was that she chose to go into the void with him because she didnt want to send another person there. but after the last episode, i dont even know. ginti might have tested her after all.


----------



## Leanne

I just finished watching Jewelpet Tinkle and I think its one of my favorite things ever ^^


----------



## Amyy

Mango said:


> HEY TOKYO GHOUL FANS!!! WANNA CRY



last episode was lame tbh, 


Spoiler



i miss old kaneki and hide times though, and their meet up made me teary.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Just finished Tokyo Ghoul √A and Death Parade today. The ending to Tokyo Ghoul √A was okay. Like the first season, it didn't end on a strong note. Death Parade on the other hand had a both happy and sad ending that almost made me cry. I would definitely give that anime a 10/10. I also watched the 10th episode of Assassination Classroom. That anime is just so funny and messed up.


----------



## ThatLancer

Anyone seen Terror in Resonance? My friend recommended it, and while the director is the same fellow from Cowboy Bebop, I was hoping to get an outside opinion. I love Cowboy Bebop, but she and I generally have very different tastes in anime.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ThatLancer said:


> Anyone seen Terror in Resonance? My friend recommended it, and while the director is the same fellow from Cowboy Bebop, I was hoping to get an outside opinion. I love Cowboy Bebop, but she and I generally have very different tastes in anime.



I almost didn't recognize the name for a second because I'm so used to calling it Zankyou no Terror. I could never pronounce resonance correctly lol. I really liked the anime, but just warning you now... It might make you cry. Be prepared for some serious drama.


----------



## Aniko

ThatLancer said:


> Anyone seen Terror in Resonance? My friend recommended it, and while the director is the same fellow from Cowboy Bebop, I was hoping to get an outside opinion. I love Cowboy Bebop, but she and I generally have very different tastes in anime.



I liked it a lot till the last episode, the end disappointed me, but I would still recommend it.


----------



## trashbugs

i just finished cowboy bebop last night (yeah, i'm a little late) and boy oh boy did that show mess me up.
spent a total of 3 or so hours sobbing last night and teared up thinking about it a couple times today.
i didn't ask for this


----------



## Gabriellaa

Im watching kamisama kiss and tbh its so good i cant lie, if you like romance and comedy its great, if its not your thing seek elsewhere, another great anime is blood lad ugh


----------



## Meliodas

Everyone watch Seven Deadly Sins. It's one of the best animes out there.


----------



## Beardo

There's this show called like The Idol M@ster Cinderella Girls

and the animation is gorgeous and everything is just really cute


----------



## Aradai

Beardo said:


> There's this show called like The Idol M@ster Cinderella Girls
> 
> and the animation is gorgeous and everything is just really cute



IDOLM@STER is very adorable, and I love the characters tbh.


----------



## Beardo

Aradai said:


> IDOLM@STER is very adorable, and I love the characters tbh.



Lol I'm like 2 episodes in

I love cute and girly anime's like this and Aikatsu


----------



## Peebers

I finished watching the Yuru Yuri OVA yesterday with my brother. 

ALL THE SHIPS.  

Now, i wait for s3.


----------



## Ichigo.

Ending of Death Parade was really bittersweet. I truly loved that series. It had been a while since I'd watched something where each episode would feel like it was only 5 minutes long because it was so engrossing. I also started Yowamushi Pedal recently, and I'm currently on episode 19. I'm enjoying it, but I end up comparing every sports anime to Haikyuu!! and they never live up to it. I'll keep watching though.


----------



## Aradai

I just started Gatchaman Crowds because I had nothing to do. It's a nice anime so far, I like how vibrant and colorful it is.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

I don't know which ending was worse, Tokyo Ghoul √A or Parasyte...



Meliodas said:


> Everyone watch Seven Deadly Sins. It's one of the best animes out there.



Too bad it's going to end soon


----------



## Meliodas

Fairy Tail is finally out of the filler! Next episode in April will be cannon finally. I'm looking forward to watching the episode. The horrid filler arc and all of the filler episodes were alright, but I'm glad they're over. Anybody else watching Fairy Tail? Also Magic Kaito 1412 ending today. 24 Episodes and no more 'see you next illusion'. Darn we need the story to end properly. But I suppose we'll always have more Detective Conan to watch. Someday Magic Kaito will get another anime season in a long time and we'll see the actual ending to it. And then Detective Conan will end with like 1000 episodes.

Also Seven Deadly Sins is getting it's final. We hardly got to see Merlin, and I never even saw the seventh sin. I forget what his name was, too. Apparently they missed out on a bunch of stuff in the anime so I'm going to read the manga so that I can see all of what I missed. Why did they want to condense the story down so much?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Isabelle for president! said:


> I don't know which ending was worse, Tokyo Ghoul √A or Parasyte...



I've been too chicken to try Parasyte, but to beat Tokyo Ghoul √A's bad ending is tough.


----------



## Meliodas

Isabelle for president! said:


> I don't know which ending was worse, Tokyo Ghoul √A or Parasyte...
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's going to end soon



Yeah, I'm going to miss the episodes every week. Let's hope for a dub! (let's face it it'll never get one). I'll just have to rewatch the series when I feel like it, and read the manga.


----------



## QoQ

I recommend Welcome To The NHK. Just AMAZING.


----------



## CR33P

my life is over.. parasyte and tokyo ghoul over. tokyo ghoul a's ending was so bad. the second season had SO MUCH POTENTIAL. guess they didn't learn from the first season. was looking forward to the owl so much


----------



## Naiad

SNK GUM

what even is this I'm crying


----------



## DarkDesertFox

N i c o said:


> SNK GUM
> 
> what even is this I'm crying



In small print "titan flavor".


----------



## Prabha

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've been too chicken to try Parasyte, but to beat Tokyo Ghoul √A's bad ending is tough.



It's really disappointing how they didn't use the manga's ending. I was really looking forward to seeing that fight.
The ending was kind of boring compared to the manga's.


----------



## Ichigo.

N i c o said:


> SNK GUM
> 
> what even is this I'm crying



Oh I've bought those before just because they had AoT stickers on them lmao. They're like Hi-Chew. Really yummy.


----------



## kikiiii

this is a cool thread i somehow never seen before???

anyways, atm ive been pretty obsessed with kill la kill (kinda late on the bandwagon there oops) and space dandy heck yeah


----------



## tokkio

kikiiii said:


> this is a cool thread i somehow never seen before???
> 
> anyways, atm ive been pretty obsessed with kill la kill (kinda late on the bandwagon there oops) and space dandy heck yeah



woop woop if you love space dandy, I recommend you watch cowboy bebop and samurai champloo too (eheh..)


----------



## kikiiii

tokkio said:


> woop woop if you love space dandy, I recommend you watch cowboy bebop and samurai champloo too (eheh..)



yeah ive heard that cowboy bebop and space dandy are pretty similar! (same creator that must be why lol) probably gonna get into it when i finish klk :3


----------



## Aestivate

Just started watching Ben-To


----------



## Ayaya

Just recently finished Death Parade. It was a bit disappointing, I had thought that it would be like Jigoku Shoujo but I guess they had to rush it with only 12 episodes. I do like the characters though, and the early parts of the show were amazing. The OP is cool and catchy as heck:


Spoiler











Worth the watch if you have some time. Though I have to warn that's it's actually darker than the OP seems, since it's a show that deals with the after life and pushing out the darkest part of people in order to judge them.


----------



## unravel

I was told to watch plastic memories the story is good but I didn't shed tear elelelel


----------



## Cou

Ayaya said:


> Just recently finished Death Parade. It was a bit disappointing, I had thought that it would be like Jigoku Shoujo but I guess they had to rush it with only 12 episodes. I do like the characters though, and the early parts of the show were amazing. The OP is cool and catchy as heck:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth the watch if you have some time. Though I have to warn that's it's actually darker than the OP seems, since it's a show that deals with the after life and pushing out the darkest part of people in order to judge them.


bloop the character development really blows in this one, i don't think they could've ended it any better. though i would've loved to see more of nona, so apparently she didn't wanna feel like a dummy huh, alway felt like she was a queen with no care about those things but aw

onna really changed decim though


----------



## Aizu

I started (and finished) Dangan Ronpa yesterday ^ ^ I really enjoyed, It's been a while since I got that hooked on an anime xD


----------



## Ichigo.

Liking the second season of Yowapeda more than the first so far. I also started Owari no Seraph yesterday because I'm a sucker for vampire stories. It was alright.


----------



## meriwether

i've been a little burned out on anime lately, and i don't even know what's airing this season besides nisekoi s2 and some music anime, but my favorite is nagi no asukara. i could talk about it forever (i love fantasy and slice of life)


----------



## puppy

anime that have caught my eye this season (i dont know most of their names yet):
fate/stay night season 2
the vampire/virus one
the dungeon one

im going to give the first ep of kekkai sensen a try soon

also im really concerned about how DRRRx2 ended. izaya is very important to me.


----------



## Prabha

aleonhart said:


> Liking the second season of Yowapeda more than the first so far. I also started Owari no Seraph yesterday because I'm a sucker for vampire stories. It was alright.



Off-topic, but I can't stop staring at your sig. That boy my gosh <3 . <3


----------



## dj_mask

So I've only watched two animes.  I've finished Spice and Wolf and am currently still watching Fairy Tail.  I want to watch more but I don't know which ones are good.  I would rather watch an English dub because I wasn't exposed to watching in subtitles and I don't really want to.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kikiiii

dj_mask said:


> So I've only watched two animes.  I've finished Spice and Wolf and am currently still watching Fairy Tail.  I want to watch more but I don't know which ones are good.  I would rather watch an English dub because I wasn't exposed to watching in subtitles and I don't really want to.  Any suggestions?



if you wanna watch an anime with a good dub i highly suggest space dandy! i find the dub to be better than the sub


----------



## Keitara

aaaaaaahhhhh this pisses me so off >-<
romeo x juliet it's so beautiful and cute, I love it so muchhhh ;__;
WHY DOES IT HAVE TO HAVE A SAD ENDING I DON'T ACCEPT THIS ****!!!
I've watched it already 2 times and the second time was so terrible for me, it was after I visited the real balcony in Verona in Italy and I was depressed for weeks, it was just so sad.... I had daydreams and nightmares about it, it was just so terrible

now I suddenly found the manga and OMG IT'S A BIT DIFFERENT FROM THE ANIME 
BUT IT'S SOOOO FREAKING ****ING CUTE; THOUSAND TIMES MORE THAN THE ANIME BUT STILL WHY SO SAD?!!!!!! WHYYYYYY *cries uahhhhhhhh uehhhhhhh I love them both so much...


----------



## Prabha

Someone needs to watch tokyo ghoul so I can see their reactions.


----------



## EndlessElements

i've been watching Kill La Kill lately, and i'm not too sure if i like it just yet (i've only watched two episodes so far).



kikiiii said:


> if you wanna watch an anime with a good dub i highly suggest space dandy! i find the dub to be better than the sub



yesss!!! love it!


----------



## kikiiii

EndlessElements said:


> i've been watching Kill La Kill lately, and i'm not too sure if i like it just yet (i've only watched two episodes so far).
> 
> 
> 
> yesss!!! love it!



i absolutely love kill la kill oh god. and nothing beats dubbed space dandy imo. so good!


----------



## Aniko

What are you watching this season? (new anime) So far, I'm watching Kekkai Sensen, Arslan Senki, Plastic Memories, Owari no Seraph, Dungeon ni Deai wo Motomeru no wa Machigatteiru Darou ka and Shokugeki no Souma.
I may watch Punchline and Ore Monogatari!! as well.


----------



## Amyy

Shokugeki no Souma

AHAHAHAH 10/10 would recommend


----------



## Swaron

did anyone else love SAO as much as I did?


----------



## Keitara

Prabha said:


> Someone needs to watch tokyo ghoul so I can see their reactions.



One day I was bored and coincidentally watched a reaction video on yt for the last episode.
 I don't know Tokyo Ghoul, but it was rather violent and why all that stuff? I didn't get it. Well, I haven't watched it from the start... idk I'm not really a fan of these characters that were shown there. That purple haired woman was annoying, that violent guy too and Kaneki was idk... I felt sad for him. But I love his white hair...
but before I get an opinion about it, I should probably watch it from the start.


----------



## Aradai

Keitara said:


> One day I was bored and coincidentally watched a reaction video on yt for the last episode.
> I don't know Tokyo Ghoul, but it was rather violent and why all that stuff? I didn't get it. Well, I haven't watched it from the start... idk I'm not really a fan of these characters that were shown there. That purple haired woman was annoying, that violent guy too and Kaneki was idk... I felt sad for him. But I love his white hair...
> but before I get an opinion about it, I should probably watch it from the start.


this is why I always tell people to read the manga haha. it gives more of a better picture.


----------



## Peoki

Amyy said:


> Shokugeki no Souma
> 
> AHAHAHAH 10/10 would recommend



Shokugeki no Souma is great. dat manservice. hahaha


----------



## Ghost Soda

Swaron said:


> did anyone else love SAO as much as I did?



From what I've seen, SAO is terribad.


----------



## Prabha

Keitara said:


> One day I was bored and coincidentally watched a reaction video on yt for the last episode.
> I don't know Tokyo Ghoul, but it was rather violent and why all that stuff? I didn't get it. Well, I haven't watched it from the start... idk I'm not really a fan of these characters that were shown there. That purple haired woman was annoying, that violent guy too and Kaneki was idk... I felt sad for him. But I love his white hair...
> but before I get an opinion about it, I should probably watch it from the start.



Yeah, the last episode doesn't even capture the essence of how good tg is. Watch it from the start, it won't disappoint you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WILL PAY SOMEONE 100 TBT IF THEY WATCH TOKYO GHOUL FROM THE START TO FINISH, AND THEY TELL ME THEIR REACTIONS TO THINGS/ TALK TO ME ABOUT IT/ LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY LIKED/ FAN GIRL WITH ME.

pm me if interested omg why am I doing this


----------



## Finnian

i hate that i love anime so much
more than i like anime, i like anime conventions though

like, i dont even watch it anymore but GOD those feels from when i did wont leave
cept aot. cant get enough of that crap

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Yeah, the last episode doesn't even capture the essence of how good tg is. Watch it from the start, it won't disappoint you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I WILL PAY SOMEONE 100 TBT IF THEY WATCH TOKYO GHOUL FROM THE START TO FINISH, AND THEY TELL ME THEIR REACTIONS TO THINGS/ TALK TO ME ABOUT IT/ LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY LIKED/ FAN GIRL WITH ME.
> 
> pm me if interested omg why am I doing this



dude is tokyo ghoul good?
everyone is telling me to watch it


----------



## Prabha

Finnian said:


> i hate that i love anime so much
> more than i like anime, i like anime conventions though
> 
> like, i dont even watch it anymore but GOD those feels from when i did wont leave
> cept aot. cant get enough of that crap
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> dude is tokyo ghoul good?
> everyone is telling me to watch it



Tokyo Ghoul? Is it good? Hm...


----------



## Finnian

Prabha said:


> Tokyo Ghoul? Is it good? Hm...



HAHHAAH IM SO FREAKING FUNNY


----------



## Prabha

WHAT ARE YOU MESSING WITH ME, MAN!??!?!


watch it.. waaaatch it


----------



## Ichigo.

Tokyo Ghoul anime is rubbish in my honest opinion. Manga is much better. Tokyo Ghoul:RE though....not feeling it. I only keep reading to see what happens.


----------



## Aradai

aleonhart said:


> Tokyo Ghoul anime is rubbish in my honest opinion. Manga is much better. Tokyo Ghoul:RE though....not feeling it. I only keep reading to see what happens.



the manga is so much better. I wish I could scream it to everyone tbh. 
TG:RE is alright. Not by far, though.


----------



## Prabha

aleonhart said:


> Tokyo Ghoul anime is rubbish in my honest opinion. Manga is much better. Tokyo Ghoul:RE though....not feeling it. I only keep reading to see what happens.



Root A wasn't great, and they definitely should've followed the manga, but I honestly think the 1st season was very good. 
Yeah the manga was amazing, I think RE: is just getting things set up. Like when Kaneki/haise starts to regain his memories...that's when things are going to start moving. Seido though xD


----------



## Ichigo.

Aradai said:


> the manga is so much better. I wish I could scream it to everyone tbh.
> TG:RE is alright. Not by far, though.



You are me. Honestly though, there's so much going on in RE that is overwhelms me. I have no idea who half of the characters are at this point, and the new quinque squad haven't grown on me at all. I'm surprised people who haven't read the manga actually watch the anime. The first season was so rushed it barely made sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Root A wasn't great, and they definitely should've followed the manga, but I honestly think the 1st season was very good.
> Yeah the manga was amazing, I think RE: is just getting things set up. Like when Kaneki/haise starts to regain his memories...that's when things are going to start moving. Seido though xD



Yeah, I'm essentially waiting for Kaneki to rise and for Touka to have more screen time. Any chapter now.......


----------



## Aniko

Prabha said:


> Yeah, the last episode doesn't even capture the essence of how good tg is. Watch it from the start, it won't disappoint you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I WILL PAY SOMEONE 100 TBT IF THEY WATCH TOKYO GHOUL FROM THE START TO FINISH, AND THEY TELL ME THEIR REACTIONS TO THINGS/ TALK TO ME ABOUT IT/ LET ME KNOW WHAT THEY LIKED/ FAN GIRL WITH ME.
> 
> pm me if interested omg why am I doing this



I watched it from the beginning to the end, I liked it but the censorship of the first season bother me so I will watch the DVD version soon. The second season was too short, I had hard time to follow sometimes, not sure of what happened in the prison with the hardcore ghoul, did Kaneki ate it? I'm not good with reviews but I enjoyed it, perhaps a bit rushed in the end and a few mistakes like the blanket covering his friend falling and then reappearing in the next shot. It ended at a crucial moment but perhaps it meant a 3rd season uh?  I may be too old for fangirling though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> Tokyo Ghoul anime is rubbish in my honest opinion. Manga is much better. Tokyo Ghoul:RE though....not feeling it. I only keep reading to see what happens.



Manga are always better that's why I keep them for the end.


----------



## Prabha

Aniko said:


> I watched it from the beginning to the end, I liked it but the censorship of the first season bother me so I will watch the DVD version soon. The second season was too short, I had hard time to follow sometimes, not sure of what happened in the prison with the hardcore ghoul, did Kaneki ate it? I'm not good with reviews but I enjoyed it, perhaps a bit rushed in the end and a few mistakes like the blanket covering his friend falling and then reappearing in the next shot. It ended at a crucial moment but perhaps it meant a 3rd season uh?  I may be too old for fangirling though.



No, Kaneki didn't eat Shachi (the hardcore ghoul). See they didn't explain that at all in the anime, so that was a bummer. 
It definitely was rushed though. Root A was really rushed. In fact, I'm really disappointed with the amount of screentime that Kaneki got. x( I was really looking forward to the Kaneki vs Arima fight animated.. but sadly they didn't put that in there bc censorship. 
But aaaaah <3 you're never too old to fangirl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> You are me. Honestly though, there's so much going on in RE that is overwhelms me. I have no idea who half of the characters are at this point, and the new quinque squad haven't grown on me at all. I'm surprised people who haven't read the manga actually watch the anime. The first season was so rushed it barely made sense.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm essentially waiting for Kaneki to rise and for Touka to have more screen time. Any chapter now.......



Gosh I just want to see some damn Haise/ Touka interaction. I'm waiting...


----------



## Aradai

aleonhart said:


> You are me. Honestly though, there's so much going on in RE that is overwhelms me. I have no idea who half of the characters are at this point, and the new quinque squad haven't grown on me at all. I'm surprised people who haven't read the manga actually watch the anime. The first season was so rushed it barely made sense.



RE is pretty fast-paced in the beginning. I had a rough time remembering characters too, since many never had much screen time. And lol, I remember when I got so confused at episode 5 that I was basically about to drop the series. The manga makes everything crystal clear.


----------



## oswaldies

Sailor Moon is fabulous don't u know
(I was trying to be like german or something there)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Aradai said:


> the manga is so much better. I wish I could scream it to everyone tbh.
> TG:RE is alright. Not by far, though.



If I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say the manga is better than the anime I'd be rich. I agree with people the √A wasn't the best, but there were enjoyable moments. The first season I really liked aside from the loose ending. 

Today I watched the first episode of Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works Season 2 and it was good. Emiya is such a plain, boring character and has no chemistry with Rin I cringe whenever the creators try to ship them and give him a large amount of screen time. I really wish he was a side character at best. That's really the only thing I don't like about the series.


----------



## Prabha

DarkDesertFox said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I heard someone say the manga is better than the anime I'd be rich. I agree with people the √A wasn't the best, but there were enjoyable moments. The first season I really liked aside from the loose ending.




THANK YOU. Yes, I think the first season was great! I do agree the manga is better, but I'm not saying that the anime wasn't good. I enjoyed the first season, it's what made me read the manga. Root A was interesting, if Kaneki got more screentime.. maybe I'd like it more. (however his kanekipede powers were the best part imo)
You basically said my opinion.


----------



## BungoTheElf

a few days I started watching the nisekoi anime but the manga is way better imo, anime seems kinda rushed and stuff idk just kinda off :^O

started koufuku graffiti too its alright


----------



## Farobi

Currently watching Assassination Classroom. It's pretty funny but NAGISA IS A GUY?!


----------



## puppy

decided to spoil myself on owari no seraph by reading the manga
0% chill lmao

its like a mix between attack on titan and cirque du freak


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Farobi said:


> Currently watching Assassination Classroom. It's pretty funny but NAGISA IS A GUY?!



I wondered the same thing when I started watching it lol. I don't know what they were thinking with that hairstyle.


----------



## Ichigo.

puppy said:


> decided to spoil myself on owari no seraph by reading the manga
> 0% chill lmao
> 
> its like a mix between attack on titan and cirque du freak



is it good though? the first episode of the anime was like a weak copy of AoT


----------



## puppy

aleonhart said:


> is it good though? the first episode of the anime was like a weak copy of AoT



so far it seems pretty good actually. it does seem a lot like SNK but im trying not to focus on that and look at it by itself. i havent gotten that far into it though. i would keep up with it for a few more episodes if i were you


----------



## Ichigo.

puppy said:


> so far it seems pretty good actually. it does seem a lot like SNK but im trying not to focus on that and look at it by itself. i havent gotten that far into it though. i would keep up with it for a few more episodes if i were you



Yeah, I'll probably continue watching because I'm interested in the vampire plot, but I won't be expecting too much. Hope the protagonist isn't too Eren Jaeger.


----------



## Beardo

Kiari Moroboshi babe


----------



## CR33P

anyone seen the psycho pass movie yet? i can't find it anywhere and it's been out for a while now


----------



## Aniko

CR33P said:


> anyone seen the psycho pass movie yet? i can't find it anywhere and it's been out for a while now



Nope. The DVD isn't out yet, is it?

Started watching Ore Monogatari!! I like it. It's a shoujo but the main character is not a bishounen


----------



## ReXyx3

Hi ~
I was wondering if anyone could help me...
I haven't watched Anime in a loonngg time and I really want to get back into it! Does anyone know some good series that aren't too overly long and complicated? I tried to get into series like Bleach & One Piece, but they have soo many episodes and I don't really have time for that. So if you if you have anything in mind please let me know and a description of the series would be nice too!! 
Sorry, I'm kind of clueless when it comes to this stuff! XD
Thanks~ ^-^


----------



## Mariah

ReXyx3 said:


> Hi ~
> I was wondering if anyone could help me...
> I haven't watched Anime in a loonngg time and I really want to get back into it! Does anyone know some good series that aren't too overly long and complicated? I tried to get into series like Bleach & One Piece, but they have soo many episodes and I don't really have time for that. So if you if you have anything in mind please let me know and a description of the series would be nice too!!
> Sorry, I'm kind of clueless when it comes to this stuff! XD
> Thanks~ ^-^


Watch Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin.


----------



## kikiiii

ReXyx3 said:


> Hi ~
> I was wondering if anyone could help me...
> I haven't watched Anime in a loonngg time and I really want to get back into it! Does anyone know some good series that aren't too overly long and complicated? I tried to get into series like Bleach & One Piece, but they have soo many episodes and I don't really have time for that. So if you if you have anything in mind please let me know and a description of the series would be nice too!!
> Sorry, I'm kind of clueless when it comes to this stuff! XD
> Thanks~ ^-^



hmm well i guess my top 3 atm would be kill la kill, space dandy, and puella magi madoka magica

kill la kill is great and only 20 something episodes! a lot of action and humor and junk  great story line, i think you'd be better off searching for a plot synopsis since im kinda bad at explaining xD sub is way better than dub c:

space dandy may be a lil longer than kill la kill (maybe??? not totally sure. still believe its about 1-2 seasons or so!) and honestly im so hooked. its extremely hilarious and i always find myself cracking up when watching it. highly suggest watching the dub, not the sub, since it appeals more to american humor since the show itself has a western influence. look up the dubbed opening to it and theres a little summary of it!

madoka magica is on netflix and is also 1 season so its pretty quick!  it _is_ a "magical girl" anime, but its really good! the plot is kinda complex and sounds cliche but i highly suggest it. this show literally takes every anime trope and flips them upside down its great omg.
the premise revolves around 2 girls, who have the chance to become "magical girls" for the sake of a single wish. magical girls are expected to fight and destroy witches, some more powerful than the next. (it may sounds cliche, but i suggest giving it a chance! it has a huge plot twist)


----------



## Prabha

Wow psycho pass is impressing me. 
Filling in the void because tokyo ghoul ended </3 
there should be a manga thread


----------



## danioof

Add me on MyAnimeList if you guys have it!  http://myanimelist.net/profile/RaiseTheOof

I'd say some of my favorites are Steins;Gate, FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Gurren Lagann, Madoka Magica, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni and Psycho Pass. The new anime season just started so I'm watching a bunch, but I don't know what to think of most of them yet ^^;


----------



## Prabha

danioof said:


> Add me on MyAnimeList if you guys have it!  http://myanimelist.net/profile/RaiseTheOof
> 
> I'd say some of my favorites are Steins;Gate, FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Gurren Lagann, Madoka Magica, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni and Psycho Pass. The new anime season just started so I'm watching a bunch, but I don't know what to think of most of them yet ^^;



I'm watching psycho pass right now! I'm on episode 6, the anime is pretty average so far but I'm sure more things are too come.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Madoka is one of my favs too tho.


----------



## danioof

Prabha said:


> I'm watching psycho pass right now! I'm on episode 6, the anime is pretty average so far but I'm sure more things are too come.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Madoka is one of my favs too tho.



I really loved it by the end! I started up the second season recently, but haven't had as much time with all the other ones on my to watch list @-@ I need to finish season two of Tokyo Ghoul as well, thanks for reminding me! 

Madoka is great, the movies were really well done too- the third one was nuts!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

danioof said:


> Add me on MyAnimeList if you guys have it!  http://myanimelist.net/profile/RaiseTheOof
> 
> I'd say some of my favorites are Steins;Gate, FullMetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Gurren Lagann, Madoka Magica, Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni and Psycho Pass. The new anime season just started so I'm watching a bunch, but I don't know what to think of most of them yet ^^;



I sent you a friend request. I'm rewatching Steins;Gate since I messed up the episode order the last time I watched it. I'm enjoying it better than when I first watched it.


----------



## danioof

DarkDesertFox said:


> I sent you a friend request. I'm rewatching Steins;Gate since I messed up the episode order the last time I watched it. I'm enjoying it better than when I first watched it.



Added! Oh noo, I bet Steins;Gate out of order was terribly confusing @-@ But I'm glad you're liking it this time around! It's a fun ride 

I just remembered how weird my anime page and profile picture are, uhm, I swear I'm not that weird


----------



## puppy

watched first ep of arslan senki. very interesting. i think i'll watch more


----------



## mob

the one-punch man anime will _save_ anime . 
maybe .


----------



## danioof

puppy said:


> watched first ep of arslan senki. very interesting. i think i'll watch more



I watched it too, I think it's going to be a really good series! I think it's by the same artist as FullMetal Alchemist, so that's kind of cool ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> the one-punch man anime will _save_ anime .
> maybe .



DO YOU KNOW HOW EXCITED I AM FOR THAT. They need to find the perfect balance of terrible art and absolutely stunning art. I'm sure Madhouse will do a good job~


----------



## mob

terrible art ? pfft, please . .


----------



## danioof

bot said:


> terrible art ? pfft, please . .



Don't get me wrong, they do it intentionally for comedic effect and they pull it off VERY well (when drawing Saitama). It cracks me up every time.


----------



## Keitara

can someone please recommend a funny or happy-making anime?
 I feel really weird and depressed atm, so I need that.. 
Usually I'd watch a One Piece movie but I don't have enough time for a whole movie now..


----------



## Bojack

Almost finished with Hunter x Hunter 2011, been putting off finishing it for a while.


----------



## kassie

I'm going to pick up Akame ga Kill! again later tonight after about a month+ of no anime.


----------



## danioof

Keitara said:


> can someone please recommend a funny or happy-making anime?
> I feel really weird and depressed atm, so I need that..
> Usually I'd watch a One Piece movie but I don't have enough time for a whole movie now..



What type of anime do you usually like? I'll just list a bunch and hopefully you'll like at least one ^^ Let me know if you want a synopsis or anything like that ahah

Carnival Phantasm is probably one of the most upbeat / funny shows I've seen. But if you haven't seen either Fate/Stay Night or Tsukihime you may not enjoy it since almost all the characters come from there. (Comedy)

Durarara!! is another really good one, and more seasons are due to come out soon. Not as many funny elements as the others though (Action, a bit of Supernatural, Drama)

Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki-kun is one of my favorites, I've never laughed so hard watching a show (Slice of Life, Comedy, Romance)

Tonari No Seki-kun really funny, and really short! Each episode is like 5 minutes. (Slice of Life, Comedy)

Mameshiba is a kid's show about bean-dogs that give fun facts. That's the entirety of each episode (less than 5 minutes) .-. I would be lying if I said I didn't love it.


----------



## Aradai

Keitara said:


> can someone please recommend a funny or happy-making anime?
> I feel really weird and depressed atm, so I need that..
> Usually I'd watch a One Piece movie but I don't have enough time for a whole movie now..



Love Live! School idol project is nice, it revolves all around friendship and it has adorable characters and music. Feel better!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Farobi said:


> Currently watching Assassination Classroom. It's pretty funny but NAGISA IS A GUY?!





DarkDesertFox said:


> I wondered the same thing when I started watching it lol. I don't know what they were thinking with that hairstyle.



WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK NAGISA IS A GIRL OM G
if you read the manga you'll know why his hair's like that though it's a little sad :^(


----------



## danioof

lynn105 said:


> WHY DOES EVERYONE THINK NAGISA IS A GIRL OM G
> if you read the manga you'll know why his hair's like that though it's a little sad :^(



I mean, it's a pretty understandable assumption when you first see him- the hair, the female voice actress, relatively feminine features.. I haven't read the manga, but I'm excited for the anime to finish! Looking at the manga though, he seems to look more masculine than in the show.


----------



## Prabha

Keitara said:


> can someone please recommend a funny or happy-making anime?
> I feel really weird and depressed atm, so I need that..
> Usually I'd watch a One Piece movie but I don't have enough time for a whole movie now..



YURU YURI, it's so cute and funny. hehe but there's also Ao Haru Ride, and it's the cutest love story. I watch it when I want my mind to take a break.

- - - Post Merge - - -



danioof said:


> I really loved it by the end! I started up the second season recently, but haven't had as much time with all the other ones on my to watch list @-@ I need to finish season two of Tokyo Ghoul as well, thanks for reminding me!
> 
> Madoka is great, the movies were really well done too- the third one was nuts!



Season 2 of Tokyo Ghoul won't impress you too much. But it's still pretty sad.


----------



## danioof

Prabha said:


> YURU YURI, it's so cute and funny. hehe but there's also Ao Haru Ride, and it's the cutest love story. I watch it when I want my mind to take a break.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Season 2 of Tokyo Ghoul won't impress you too much. But it's still pretty sad.



I absolutely loved the first season (and that intro!) but I kind of lost interest 7 or so episodes in the second season. I'm glad I wasn't the only one that felt that kinda felt way :V But I heard the manga is pretty good so I picked that up ^^ Still haven't made it to where season two splits off though.


----------



## Prabha

danioof said:


> I absolutely loved the first season (and that intro!) but I kind of lost interest 7 or so episodes in the second season. I'm glad I wasn't the only one that felt that kinda felt way :V But I heard the manga is pretty good so I picked that up ^^ Still haven't made it to where season two splits off though.



I feel almost exactly the same as you. The first season was great! I absolutely loved it, and I loved how _Kaneki_ actually got screen time unlike in season two when you see him for like 2 minutes every episode. (ugh!) 
I KNOW! That intro! I actually listen to the band that made the intro, so I was super excited it was on Tokyo Ghoul! (they're a great j-rock band) You're reading the manga? It's so good, and 10x better than season two. 
Season 1 basically follows the manga, sort of. (sorry for my large message, I get excited when others watch tg!)


----------



## Amyy

i need the acoustic version of unravel from the last episode of season 2, omg its beautiful.


----------



## ReXyx3

kikiiii said:


> hmm well i guess my top 3 atm would be kill la kill, space dandy, and puella magi madoka magica
> 
> kill la kill is great and only 20 something episodes! a lot of action and humor and junk  great story line, i think you'd be better off searching for a plot synopsis since im kinda bad at explaining xD sub is way better than dub c:
> 
> space dandy may be a lil longer than kill la kill (maybe??? not totally sure. still believe its about 1-2 seasons or so!) and honestly im so hooked. its extremely hilarious and i always find myself cracking up when watching it. highly suggest watching the dub, not the sub, since it appeals more to american humor since the show itself has a western influence. look up the dubbed opening to it and theres a little summary of it!
> 
> madoka magica is on netflix and is also 1 season so its pretty quick!  it _is_ a "magical girl" anime, but its really good! the plot is kinda complex and sounds cliche but i highly suggest it. this show literally takes every anime trope and flips them upside down its great omg.
> the premise revolves around 2 girls, who have the chance to become "magical girls" for the sake of a single wish. magical girls are expected to fight and destroy witches, some more powerful than the next. (it may sounds cliche, but i suggest giving it a chance! it has a huge plot twist)



Thanks so much! I appreciate your help! I'll try them all out, but I've definitely heard of Madoka Magica, I think my friend recommended it to me awhile ago, but I was way too busy then. XD & I think I've heard of Space Dandy too!! The last Anime I watched was Blood+ , which I thought was amazing and I've been trying to find a full series like that ever since! I hate when Animes have only a couple seasons of the show and never finish it! So annoying... But thanks again! I can't wait to start watching! ^-^


----------



## danioof

Prabha said:


> I feel almost exactly the same as you. The first season was great! I absolutely loved it, and I loved how _Kaneki_ actually got screen time unlike in season two when you see him for like 2 minutes every episode. (ugh!)
> I KNOW! That intro! I actually listen to the band that made the intro, so I was super excited it was on Tokyo Ghoul! (they're a great j-rock band) You're reading the manga? It's so good, and 10x better than season two.
> Season 1 basically follows the manga, sort of. (sorry for my large message, I get excited when others watch tg!)



He's a really interesting character! It was fun watching him interact with ghouls and his internal turmoil with Rize. And that fight scene at the end with the music playing over it! The censorship was a bit rough at times, but still better than a lot of other anime  I can honestly say that it's my favorite intro (though Psycho Pass opening 2 is also up there), the song and visuals go so well together! It gets me so hyped ;v; Speaking of Psycho Pass, the first intro is also done by TK from the same band, right? ^^ Yeah, I heard season 2 does a completely separate story than in the manga, right? And no worries at all! I'm the exact same way  This is fun to talk about ^^


----------



## Prabha

danioof said:


> He's a really interesting character! It was fun watching him interact with ghouls and his internal turmoil with Rize. And that fight scene at the end with the music playing over it! The censorship was a bit rough at times, but still better than a lot of other anime  I can honestly say that it's my favorite intro (though Psycho Pass opening 2 is also up there), the song and visuals go so well together! It gets me so hyped ;v; Speaking of Psycho Pass, the first intro is also done by TK from the same band, right? ^^ Yeah, I heard season 2 does a completely separate story than in the manga, right? And no worries at all! I'm the exact same way  This is fun to talk about ^^



He's one of my favorite characters of all time. Well you haven't read the manga fully, but the separate story (different from season 2) makes you love Kaneki. He's literally 10x stronger, and you see him way more. BUT YES! The Kaneki vs Jason fight was pretty good! The first time I watched it, I was in shock. 
Do you mean Abnormalize by tk or the intro for season 2 of psycho pass? I dunno what the season 2 for psycho is yet bc I didn't watch it. (i need to lol)
Yeah! That one is abnormalize. Ah it's such a good song. Honestly his voice is addicting to me. _that sounded weird._
Yep! Season two is different in *many* ways! Kaneki and Tsukiyama have this amazing character development that is not even shown in the anime. Plus there's all these other fights + more Kaneki everywhere.


----------



## kikiiii

ReXyx3 said:


> Thanks so much! I appreciate your help! I'll try them all out, but I've definitely heard of Madoka Magica, I think my friend recommended it to me awhile ago, but I was way too busy then. XD & I think I've heard of Space Dandy too!! The last Anime I watched was Blood+ , which I thought was amazing and I've been trying to find a full series like that ever since! I hate when Animes have only a couple seasons of the show and never finish it! So annoying... But thanks again! I can't wait to start watching! ^-^



aw haha of course! its no problem c:
i like shorter anime's myself, so im hoping you like these! let me know if youre ever watching one so we can talk about it! 
all 3 of those all have a solid ending and are done, so you dont have to be worried about bein left on a cliff hanger haha (except theres actually 2 movies after the madoka magica series, so you should check those out when u finish watching the season)


----------



## danioof

Prabha said:


> He's one of my favorite characters of all time. Well you haven't read the manga fully, but the separate story (different from season 2) makes you love Kaneki. He's literally 10x stronger, and you see him way more. BUT YES! The Kaneki vs Jason fight was pretty good! The first time I watched it, I was in shock.
> Do you mean Abnormalize by tk or the intro for season 2 of psycho pass? I dunno what the season 2 for psycho is yet bc I didn't watch it. (i need to lol)
> Yeah! That one is abnormalize. Ah it's such a good song. Honestly his voice is addicting to me. _that sounded weird._
> Yep! Season two is different in *many* ways! Kaneki and Tsukiyama have this amazing character development that is not even shown in the anime. Plus there's all these other fights + more Kaneki everywhere.



I need to finish reading! And yes, I meant the first opening ^^ Ahhh I wouldn't even be mad if there was a full spin-off focusing on  Tsukiyama, he's such a fabulous character  Man, I really need to get to reading! I've been reading Berserk lately, but it's so disheartening that the author hasn't updated in almost a year, so I think I'm going to take a break from it for now.


----------



## BungoTheElf

danioof said:


> I mean, it's a pretty understandable assumption when you first see him- the hair, the female voice actress, relatively feminine features.. I haven't read the manga, but I'm excited for the anime to finish! Looking at the manga though, he seems to look more masculine than in the show.



truuue
I've always seen him as a guy from the start though lol

also thinking about starting sound! euphonium or the rolling girls O: spring break is almost ending ughhh


----------



## Ghost Soda

Started watching K On because of it's popularity. The plot's neat but the characters aren't all that interesting yet.


----------



## Prabha

danioof said:


> I need to finish reading! And yes, I meant the first opening ^^ Ahhh I wouldn't even be mad if there was a full spin-off focusing on  Tsukiyama, he's such a fabulous character  Man, I really need to get to reading! I've been reading Berserk lately, but it's so disheartening that the author hasn't updated in almost a year, so I think I'm going to take a break from it for now.



A SPIN OFF CONSISTING OF EVERYTHING AND ALL SHUU?!
I'd absolutley love that. oh my god. like I'd love to see Tsuki's childhood, and backstory! TRES BIEN.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

For anyone who is watching the 2nd season of Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, I cannot be the only one who hates the Rin and Emiya ship. I don't even like Emiya as a character.


----------



## LambdaDelta

QoQ said:


> I recommend Welcome To The NHK. Just AMAZING.



When I returned to reality, a week had passed. I liberated myself from the mouse and keyboard for the first time in several dozen hours and entered the bathroom. Reflected in the mirror was an unbelievably dangerous personーin short, me. The stubble from not shaving, my greasy hair, empty eyes, slack jaw ...a Dropout, unemployed hikikomori who anyone would avoid, who no one would want to go near ...a dirty, disheveled, stinking, nightmarish ...

A lolicon stood there.

"Ugh." I weakly slid onto the bathroom floor.

How could things have come to this?

What had been done could never be undone. I had . . . I had collected Lolita images from all over the world. And I hadn't been satisfied with images alone. I had even gotten involved with video data, in formats like MPEG and RealMovie. My 30GB hard drive was full of the indecent bodies of little girls, who, in truth, I pitied.

_I can't go on. I just can't go on. A lolicon hikikomori is pretty much the worst thing ever. I'm less than human. I'm a monster. I can't keep living. I can never walk in the light of day again._

True, I was certainly a hikikomori. I was fairly certain I wasn't a lolicon, though. My tastes were pretty conventional, and I had, in fact, even liked older women. Even so, now ...

"Ahhh . . . hunh hunh!" Unbearable sobs poured forth, and my tears gushed onto the floor. They were tears of atonement. Yes, I acknowledged my mistakes, and I wanted to reform myself now. I wanted to change. But it was already too late.

As soon as I had started whispering things to myself like, "Nozomi is beautiful," I knew I was going to hell. As soon as I had begun to mutter thoughts like, "Kiyomi is amazing. Even for a first-year middle school student, she's amazing," to myself, I was ready to fall into hell. As soon as I had begun to opine, "Wow, Russians are hardcore, and Americans do terrible things, also," grinning to myself, I knew that there was a one hundred percent chance that I was going to hell.

_I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I apologize, I didn't really want to do it. I didn't mean any harm. It was just a joke at the start. But now ..._

"Argh!" It hurt. I was in pain. My chest hurt. My heart was breaking with guilt. I didn't want to be a lolicon or anything of the sort. But now, nonetheless, I was a first-rate lolicon hikikomori, the most worthless piece of human garbage who ever lived.

_Still, listen: You're wrong. You're making a mistake! I don't want to lock up a girl in my room or anything like that! I don't want to kidnap anyone! You're wrong. I'm not the one who committed that crime! Please, believe me! Trust me! Don't look at me like that! Don't look at me!_

But ...red schoolbags. And recorders. And innocent girls playing in the park. Gah!

"You want to play with big brother?"

"I'll give you candy."

"Just lift up your skirt."

"Let's play doctor."

"Here's your shot!"

_I'm done for, done for, done for! I should die, die, die, right away. What's that noise? Shut up ..._

- excerpt from Chapter 5, Part 3​


----------



## puppy

DarkDesertFox said:


> For anyone who is watching the 2nd season of Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, I cannot be the only one who hates the Rin and Emiya ship. I don't even like Emiya as a character.


same.


Spoiler



when he confessed to rin i was like "dont do this". its not that i dont like them each as characters though. i hate their ship. so little chemistry. ): it seems forced


----------



## creamyy

I just finished watching Kami-Chama Karin.


----------



## Nay

LambdaDelta said:


> When I returned to reality, a week had passed. I liberated myself from the mouse and keyboard for the first time in several dozen hours and entered the bathroom. Reflected in the mirror was an unbelievably dangerous personーin short, me. The stubble from not shaving, my greasy hair, empty eyes, slack jaw ...a Dropout, unemployed hikikomori who anyone would avoid, who no one would want to go near ...a dirty, disheveled, stinking, nightmarish ...
> 
> A lolicon stood there.
> 
> "Ugh." I weakly slid onto the bathroom floor.
> 
> How could things have come to this?
> 
> What had been done could never be undone. I had . . . I had collected Lolita images from all over the world. And I hadn't been satisfied with images alone. I had even gotten involved with video data, in formats like MPEG and RealMovie. My 30GB hard drive was full of the indecent bodies of little girls, who, in truth, I pitied.
> 
> _I can't go on. I just can't go on. A lolicon hikikomori is pretty much the worst thing ever. I'm less than human. I'm a monster. I can't keep living. I can never walk in the light of day again._
> 
> True, I was certainly a hikikomori. I was fairly certain I wasn't a lolicon, though. My tastes were pretty conventional, and I had, in fact, even liked older women. Even so, now ...
> 
> "Ahhh . . . hunh hunh!" Unbearable sobs poured forth, and my tears gushed onto the floor. They were tears of atonement. Yes, I acknowledged my mistakes, and I wanted to reform myself now. I wanted to change. But it was already too late.
> 
> As soon as I had started whispering things to myself like, "Nozomi is beautiful," I knew I was going to hell. As soon as I had begun to mutter thoughts like, "Kiyomi is amazing. Even for a first-year middle school student, she's amazing," to myself, I was ready to fall into hell. As soon as I had begun to opine, "Wow, Russians are hardcore, and Americans do terrible things, also," grinning to myself, I knew that there was a one hundred percent chance that I was going to hell.
> 
> _I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I apologize, I didn't really want to do it. I didn't mean any harm. It was just a joke at the start. But now ..._
> 
> "Argh!" It hurt. I was in pain. My chest hurt. My heart was breaking with guilt. I didn't want to be a lolicon or anything of the sort. But now, nonetheless, I was a first-rate lolicon hikikomori, the most worthless piece of human garbage who ever lived.
> 
> _Still, listen: You're wrong. You're making a mistake! I don't want to lock up a girl in my room or anything like that! I don't want to kidnap anyone! You're wrong. I'm not the one who committed that crime! Please, believe me! Trust me! Don't look at me like that! Don't look at me!_
> 
> But ...red schoolbags. And recorders. And innocent girls playing in the park. Gah!
> 
> "You want to play with big brother?"
> 
> "I'll give you candy."
> 
> "Just lift up your skirt."
> 
> "Let's play doctor."
> 
> "Here's your shot!"
> 
> _I'm done for, done for, done for! I should die, die, die, right away. What's that noise? Shut up ..._
> 
> - excerpt from Chapter 5, Part 3​



Smh


----------



## Aniko

Does someone watch Ore Monogatari!!? That's so cute. Really like that big guy.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm not sure how many of you are aware, but Attack on Titan is coming to the eShop soon. I just saw it today myself.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Anyone watching Rin-ne? I read the first volume or two of the manga ages ago, and I'm thinking of watching the anime to see if the manga ever went in a good direction or not. I've always really liked Rumiko Takahashi, so hopefully this one turns out good too. 

Ore Monogatari looks hilarious, too, so I might watch that sometime soon.


----------



## Astro Cake

I've been considering rewatching Cowboy Bebop, it was so good.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started The End of Seraph yesterday and the first three episodes were awesome. It's too bad there's only going to be 12 episodes. Maybe they'll make a second season?


----------



## Keitara

MAGI THE LABYRINTH OF MAGIC

omg it's so great, I love it. Sadly I can only watch it very slowly atm because I'm busy but it's just soooo great. I love Aladdin and Hakuryuu. Alibaba had some great personality & character development and I adore the setting (like 1001 night-theme). Fights and story are superb, too. Really exciting and touching moments! End of Balbadd arc was really emotional.
I'm gonna look forward to the remaining episodes of it! I'm glad there's a 2nd season! *-*
and btw probably the only anime where it's 100% normal for an ~11 year old kid to go to prostitutes and happily fondle their ....
well, Aladdin is the best though ;D He's super cute, nice and calming.


----------



## MagicalCat590

DarkDesertFox said:


> I started *The End of Seraph* yesterday and the first three episodes were awesome. It's too bad there's only going to be 12 episodes. Maybe they'll make a second season?



There's anime of that? Is it on Crunchyroll? My husband collects the manga, and he's obsessed with it.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Keitara said:


> MAGI THE LABYRINTH OF MAGIC
> 
> omg it's so great, I love it. Sadly I can only watch it very slowly atm because I'm busy but it's just soooo great. I love Aladdin and Hakuryuu. Alibaba had some great personality & character development and I adore the setting (like 1001 night-theme). Fights and story are superb, too. Really exciting and touching moments! End of Balbadd arc was really emotional.
> I'm gonna look forward to the remaining episodes of it! I'm glad there's a 2nd season! *-*
> and btw probably the only anime where it's 100% normal for an ~11 year old kid to go to prostitutes and happily fondle their ....
> well, Aladdin is the best though ;D He's super cute, nice and calming.



I tried watching that but the gracious fanservice turned me off.


----------



## MishMeesh

I recently started Yona of the Dawn and I'm really liking it so far. I'm always looking for good historical/historical fantasy anime. Though it's an entirely fictional kingdom, a lot of the character names seem to be Korean-based (literally Soo-won, Kang Tae-jun, Son Hak, Shin-ah, Jae-ha, etc.) yet the place-names sound japanese?? Kind of a nice mix between the two cultures. But yeah, I really like the characters so far and the music and the atmosphere is just really nice and the characters are already developing and it's just really a-good mmm yes I like thing ccc:


----------



## P.K.

MishMeesh said:


> I recently started Yona of the Dawn and I'm really liking it so far. I'm always looking for good historical/historical fantasy anime. Though it's an entirely fictional kingdom, a lot of the character names seem to be Korean-based (literally Soo-won, Kang Tae-jun, Son Hak, Shin-ah, Jae-ha, etc.) yet the place-names sound japanese?? Kind of a nice mix between the two cultures. But yeah, I really like the characters so far and the music and the atmosphere is just really nice and the characters are already developing and it's just really a-good mmm yes I like thing ccc:



Oooohhh yeah! It's such a nice anime! And the manga is great as well! I really love the Awa arc as it really showed Yona's development. I wonder if there are plans for a season two since obviously the manga isn't done yet and bby Zeno needs more screentime. 


Spoiler



But seriosly, I recommend reading the manga as the anime left some parts out (some tid bits about Jae-ha's backstory) and the arc after the Awa arc is so nice and features a redemption arc for a certain character and it's so great to see them develop! Currently the english scanlations are on chapter 83 but the raws are already on chapter 104.


----------



## Ghost Soda

kavyasharma said:


> Thanks for share the post...



What....?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

MagicalCat590 said:


> There's anime of that? Is it on Crunchyroll? My husband collects the manga, and he's obsessed with it.



It just came out recently and I would assume it would be on Crunchyroll. I watch a lot of my anime on Hulu though so I can't say for sure.



Ghost Soda said:


> I tried watching that but the gracious fanservice turned me off.



I didn't think the fanservice was that bad.


----------



## puppy

MishMeesh said:


> I recently started Yona of the Dawn and I'm really liking it so far. I'm always looking for good historical/historical fantasy anime. Though it's an entirely fictional kingdom, a lot of the character names seem to be Korean-based (literally Soo-won, Kang Tae-jun, Son Hak, Shin-ah, Jae-ha, etc.) yet the place-names sound japanese?? Kind of a nice mix between the two cultures. But yeah, I really like the characters so far and the music and the atmosphere is just really nice and the characters are already developing and it's just really a-good mmm yes I like thing ccc:


yona is great i agree! 
if u.want historical anime/manga u might want to try arslan senki. its one  of the new ones! the art style is the same as fullmetal alchemist


----------



## Aniko

puppy said:


> yona is great i agree!
> if u.want historical anime/manga u might want to try arslan senki. its one  of the new ones! the art style is the same as fullmetal alchemist



I'm watching  Arslan Senki and like it so far, the art reminds of FMA indeed.


----------



## puppy

i like owari no seraph a lot and a cant believe people are writing it off as a copy of attack on titan ):


----------



## Aniko

puppy said:


> i like owari no seraph a lot and a cant believe people are writing it off as a copy of attack on titan ):



Really? I don't think they look alike.


----------



## puppy

Aniko said:


> Really? I don't think they look alike.



its the "kill all vampires" vs "kill all titans" thing and the fact that humanity is in peril.
i see more potential in seraph than what attack on titan gave me tbh


----------



## Aniko

puppy said:


> its the "kill all vampires" vs "kill all titans" thing and the fact that humanity is in peril.
> i see more potential in seraph than what attack on titan gave me tbh



Yeah, Well there are a lot of anime like that, humanity is often in peril.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon? and I really like it so far. There is a good amount of fanservice in it so it's probably not for everyone.


----------



## MishMeesh

P.K. said:


> Oooohhh yeah! It's such a nice anime! And the manga is great as well! I really love the Awa arc as it really showed Yona's development. I wonder if there are plans for a season two since obviously the manga isn't done yet and bby Zeno needs more screentime.



I might check the manga out after I'm done the anime! I'm typically more into anime than manga but if the story is continuing past the end of the anime season, I'm definitely down for more. (I'm only on episode 9 I think, so I didn't read your spoiler ^^; )



puppy said:


> yona is great i agree!
> if u.want historical anime/manga u might want to try arslan senki. its one  of the new ones! the art style is the same as fullmetal alchemist



Cool, I'll put that one on my list!


----------



## Naiad

just finished reading Kieli :')




I'm probably going to start the novels it was based off of soon?? 
I've also been thinking about watching KagePro


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The End of Seraph is so good thus far. It deserves a higher rating on MAL. I also really love Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, but whoever is directing the anime is doing a terrible job with Emiya's character. Him and Rin have no chemistry.


----------



## ilusti

Does anyone on here happen to really like Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, Planetes, or Mushishi? Because I honestly haven't found anyone to talk to about them yet, since I'm finding it hard to find people who've actually watched them. I still need someone to cry/talk to about... tfw good anime...


----------



## Keitara

I started Arslan Senki some time ago and it was sooo giving me the feels from FMAB back (no wonder, same mangaka haha). 
Definitely worth checking out. Good animation and story will await you.

And I finished watching Mirai Nikki some weeks ago, too. Actually, I wanted to watch a happy-making anime because I was feeling down but I didn't know which, so I just came up with anything and it turned out to be Mirai Nikki, the complete opposite of happy-making ;-; Well, I watched it anyways because it had an interesting setting. It never got boring but the end was not really satisfying, though and some things just made it appear weird.


----------



## Keitara

I started Arslan Senki some time ago and it was sooo giving me the feels from FMAB back (no wonder, same mangaka haha). 
Definitely worth checking out. Good animation and story will await you.

And I finished watching Mirai Nikki some weeks ago, too. Actually, I wanted to watch a happy-making anime because I was feeling down but I didn't know which, so I just came up with anything and it turned out to be Mirai Nikki, the complete opposite of happy-making ;-; Well, I watched it anyways because it had an interesting setting. It never got boring but the end was not really satisfying, though and some things just made it appear weird.


----------



## Ashtot

Just wanted to say Parasyte: The Maxim is an amazing anime and you should watch it!


----------



## puppy

Ashtot said:


> Just wanted to say Parasyte: The Maxim is an amazing anime and you should watch it!



parasyte was cool, ye. i watched a few eps then read the manga. it was so different from what i thought it would be at the beginning and not in a bad way.


----------



## Llust

I finished Nagi no Asukara. I finished the anime within two days ._. that's how sad my life is haha
I usually manage to finish animes under 15 episodes within one day, so you can imagine how I spend (or rather waste..) my days to myself. The anime was amazing, I don't get how people can watch it without crying e.o


----------



## Aniko

Soushi said:


> I finished Nagi no Asukara. I finished the anime within two days ._. that's how sad my life is haha
> I usually manage to finish animes under 15 episodes within one day, so you can imagine how I spend (or rather waste..) my days to myself. The anime was amazing, I don't get how people can watch it without crying e.o



It takes me a bit longer to watch one but I'm watching several at the same time, plus a few drama. I watched that one when it was aired in Japan, I don't think I cried but I enjoyed it. Have you see Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai? Or Anohana for short?


----------



## Llust

Aniko said:


> It takes me a bit longer to watch one but I'm watching several at the same time, plus a few drama. I watches that one when it was aired in Japan, I don't think I cried but I enjoyed it. Have you see Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai? Or Anohana for short?



Yeah ^-^ It's been awhile since I finished it but I can still remember how hard the feels hit me haha.. ;u;


----------



## Ramza

*WATCH CIPHER*




This is not an AMV, this is the actual audio and video uncut.


----------



## Naiad

34423 said:


> snip



I'm cry ing what is this
I'll definitely watch it when I have the time


----------



## Peoki

Soushi said:


> I finished Nagi no Asukara. I finished the anime within two days ._. that's how sad my life is haha
> I usually manage to finish animes under 15 episodes within one day, so you can imagine how I spend (or rather waste..) my days to myself. The anime was amazing, I don't get how people can watch it without crying e.o



I watched Nagiasu as it aired in Japan and I have to say that everything about it hit me the right way. The visuals were breathtaking, the characters develop and feel very real, emotions were intense, and the music was beautiful. 

It's such a shame this title went unnoticed as Golden Time and Kill la Kill took the spotlight. NIS America recently announced the release of their DVD and Blu-ray sets for June. I listened to the dub preview a few times and although the characters sound a bit too mature, I actually wouldn't mind rewatching the series in English. I've been strongly considering the premium box. HD or nothing! There's no other way to watch nagiasu. haha 

_"Things can change, but they don't have to change. Whatever is fine." _- Hikari.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I finally was able to start the third season of Kuroko no Basket the other day. Every season is just so good and filled with tons of surprises.


----------



## pharbro

i've been watching ore monotagari or w/e it's called, so cute!!! i also watch i lot of sports anime but my fave is probably yugioh (duel monsters) orr jojo's bizarre adventure


----------



## Ichigo.

I started Gintama and I'm on episode 28. I've got a long way to go, but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kanaa

Shigatsu wa kimi no uso is just so sad ;u; the soundtracks and everything </3 I love it so much though


----------



## Amyy

kanayui said:


> Shigatsu wa kimi no uso is just so sad ;u; the soundtracks and everything </3 I love it so much though



one of my favourite animes c:


----------



## Kanaa

Amyy said:


> one of my favourite animes c:



omg i know <33 who's you're favorite character? I flat out love them all I can't choose one. THEY'RE ALL CUTIES


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

From what I recall, the last anime series I finished was Death Parade, which was great and I really enjoyed. I've had exams so I haven't really been able to watch any new animes, but once they are over I will most definetly get back to watching them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> From what I recall, the last anime series I finished was Death Parade, which was great and I really enjoyed. I've had exams so I haven't really been able to watch any new animes, but once they are over I will most definetly get back to watching them.



Love that anime. I just finished exams myself. I didn't get a good look at what's coming out this summer, but hopefully the choices are good.


----------



## ThePayne22

My queue is up to like 80 now, and that's not including continuations or second seasons of shows I haven't started. Plan to address that this summer even though Im taking classes, lol.



kanayui said:


> Shigatsu wa kimi no uso is just so sad ;u; the soundtracks and everything </3 I love it so much though



OH MAN I FINISHED THIS A FEW WEEKS AGO AND OMGGGGGGGGGG. 

Funny thing is that I randomly stumbled upon it and didnt know it was popular. Thought I found a hidden gem until I saw the ratings on MAL, then I admittedly got a little disappointed, but Shigatsu is still awesome so whatev.


----------



## spCrossing

34423 said:


> *WATCH CIPHER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not an AMV, this is the actual audio and video uncut.



Truly, this masterpiece is a work of art.


----------



## Prabha

I want to re watch fruits basket because it was one of the first animes I've watched.. (That and Naruto)
It was such a heartwarming anime.. Aw


----------



## Amyy

kanayui said:


> omg i know <33 who's you're favorite character? I flat out love them all I can't choose one. THEY'RE ALL CUTIES



ahh i really liked kaori and her parents :'))


Spoiler: i really want to like tsubaki



but that one episde where she said kousei wasnt good enough for kaori or something like that really annoyed me


----------



## Starwarriormarth

I am currently watching Kill la Kill and I just finished planet of the beast king lol


----------



## Keitara

this is totally random but I just remember lately something that happened in the past.

I've been (and still am) a die-hard fan of Zero No Tsukaima. Years ago, when only 3 seasons were released, nobody thought there would be a 4th season because of too less quotes and blah blah blah. I could make research of hours but the answer was mostly no with good reasoning. 
Nevertheless, I went around spreading the information there would be a 4th season (what a kid I was ahah). 
Years later, I've become less addicted to it and suddenly I saw "Zero no Tsukaima Final Season - ep 1" on a convention plan. 
Can you imagine how I reacted. You better not. FANGIRLSQUEAMS 100x

I DIDN'T TELL LIES AHAHAH I'm so happy they released a 4th season even though the amazing author died /cries
Zero no Tsukaima would have been such a great love/romance/drama/fantasy anime if they would have removed the ecchi/harem stuff and concentrated on more drama, deeper meaning etc. The potencial was definitely there and the soundtracks are superb.
Most importantly, Saito and Louise are one of the cutest couples that ever existed ;v;


----------



## realfolkblues

I'm slowly getting through One Piece. I pretty much have to watch a bunch of episodes then take a break because theres so many episodes plus specials and movies. I'd like to rewatch Nana, Trigun and Cowboy Bebop soon though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Now I know why Hunter x Hunter is rated so well. I should have started this anime a long time ago. I'm 21 episodes in and each one is just really interesting. I really like the trials the creators made for the hunter exam.


----------



## shunishu

does anyone know Goldfish Warning?


----------



## Keitara

currently watching Tokyo Ghoul season 2 because of *white haired* Kaneki.
Yes, this is my reason.
I never had such a weird reason to watch something before. I know it's because of your influence, Prabha! ^^


----------



## himeki

amg TOUKAyo Ghoul is now on netflix <3333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> currently watching Tokyo Ghoul season 2 because of *white haired* Kaneki.
> Yes, this is my reason.
> I never had such a weird reason to watch something before. I know it's because of your influence, Prabha! ^^



eww shironeki
yes haise


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> amg TOUKAyo Ghoul is now on netflix <3333
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> eww shironeki
> yes haise



HAISE HERE HAISE THERE!! I KNOW HAISE IS SUPPOSED TO BE KANEKI BUT IDK ANYTHING ABOUT THAT YET ;-;
I didn't understand season 1 at all until Prabha wrote a novel to explain it to me ;__;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Keitara said:


> HAISE HERE HAISE THERE!! I KNOW HAISE IS SUPPOSED TO BE KANEKI BUT IDK ANYTHING ABOUT THAT YET ;-;
> I didn't understand season 1 at all until Prabha wrote a novel to explain it to me ;__;



Shouldn't that first part be in a spoiler... I only know that because I looked it up.


----------



## rabbite

I'm on hiatus with a bunch of anime. Was watching Death Parade, Haikyuu!!, Kuroko no Basket, and Yowamushi Pedal with someone, but I may just re-watch it on my own.

The only anime I actually finished would be Mawaru Penguindrum...

But watching Ore Monogatari!! now


----------



## Ramza

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Ichigo.

I just started and caught up with the Noragami manga yesterday + today and I'm in love!! I watched the anime a while ago and really enjoyed it by the end, but the manga is even better. I can't wait until the second season comes out and wonder how they're gonna follow up with that ending, considering it totally diverges from the manga. I wonder when it'll air...


----------



## shunishu

watching owari no seraph  & ore monogatari at the moment 


i wanna watch kaleido star again soon!!


----------



## Improv

i'm trying to finish parasyte right now & then i'm gonna watch punch line idk


----------



## PanickingTruffle

My favourites are
One Piece
Blue Exorcist
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Fruits Basket
Clannad


----------



## Keitara

PanickingTruffle said:


> My favourites are
> One Piece



Will you be my fangirling friend? 
I seriously have too less One Piece-fans as friends ;-;
Who is your favorite character? ; o ;
And FMAB is awesome too! Another masterpiece! Those moments like in your siggy were always so funny :'>


----------



## Aterra

I'm currently watching Kananemo, funny newspaper anime LOL


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Watching:

- Assassination Classroom
- Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon?
- Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works (TV) 2nd Season 
- Hunter x Hunter (2011)
- Kuroko no Basket 3rd Season
- Seraph of the End

Hunter x Hunter is my favorite anime I'm watching at the moment. It's so good that I think it makes my top five favorites. Of the ones airing my favorites are probably Kuroko no Basket S3 and second is Unlimited Blade Works. Seraph of the End was promising at the beginning, but the character cliches are really starting to show. It's still good, but it could be so much better.


----------



## Ramza

I'm just watching JoJo (read all the manga up until the most recent part). I started Ore Monogatari but forgot to watch it past episode 2.

I'm waiting for the Ping Pong blu-ray release in June ! ! !


----------



## Aestivate

I started watching Uchouten Kazoku and Ben-To since yesterday. Not a big fan of it.


----------



## Farobi

assclass & food wars! are my current watchlist. really nice animes and nagisa is such a trap <3 food wars is also starting to get really interesting.

just watched watamote and i'd recommend it to anyone who can relate to an antisocial girl who watches anime and play video games all the time, with really cringy moments of awkwardness.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Keitara said:


> Will you be my fangirling friend?
> I seriously have too less One Piece-fans as friends ;-;
> Who is your favorite character? ; o ;
> And FMAB is awesome too! Another masterpiece! Those moments like in your siggy were always so funny :'>


Well... Sure. I haven't watched OnePiece recently, but I _need_ to catch up on all the latest episodes.
Favourite character.. Man.. That's really hard. They're all so likable, but I'd have to say Zoro. Ace is also one of them, along with Law.
I went on a big spree to watch all of the episodes in it again because Netflix said they were going to take it off. But then, what do you know, it was still there a few days after they said they were going to remove it. But, that means I can fangirl over all the episodes again.


----------



## Keitara

PanickingTruffle said:


> Well... Sure. I haven't watched OnePiece recently, but I _need_ to catch up on all the latest episodes.
> Favourite character.. Man.. That's really hard. They're all so likable, but I'd have to say Zoro. Ace is also one of them, along with Law.
> I went on a big spree to watch all of the episodes in it again because Netflix said they were going to take it off. But then, what do you know, it was still there a few days after they said they were going to remove it. But, that means I can fangirl over all the episodes again.



Well, on which episode are you right now?
They really are all so likable! BUT LUFFY IS MY DARLING NO1 FOREVER! XD 
Zoro & Ace are one of the most popular among the fans (with a reason, of course). Law.. we know so less about him but he's just soo cool x) And he is getting strawhat-ified! This so cute shishishi
umm you watch the eng dub or sub?


----------



## Lady Timpani

I have so much I want to watch this summer, but I think I'm gonna start with Hibike! Euphonium because it looks cute and I'm also being sucked in by the baiting lol.


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Keitara said:


> Well, on which episode are you right now?
> They really are all so likable! BUT LUFFY IS MY DARLING NO1 FOREVER! XD
> Zoro & Ace are one of the most popular among the fans (with a reason, of course). Law.. we know so less about him but he's just soo cool x) And he is getting strawhat-ified! This so cute shishishi
> umm you watch the eng dub or sub?



Oh goodness.. Which episode? uhh.. mid 500's, I think. 
They are.. sigh... I wish all the characters didn't have something so cool about them so I could decide on who I like best. Another one I like is Coby. He's soo adorable

I watch subbed. I got used to it subbed, I tried it dubbed, but I couldn't stand listening to their voices, as I couldn't tell who was who when I turned around to do something. In subbed, I can tell who's saying what, but I don't understand _what_ they're saying. Except for baka, katana, random words that come up a lot.


----------



## Keitara

PanickingTruffle said:


> Oh goodness.. Which episode? uhh.. mid 500's, I think.
> They are.. sigh... I wish all the characters didn't have something so cool about them so I could decide on who I like best. Another one I like is Coby. He's soo adorable
> 
> I watch subbed. I got used to it subbed, I tried it dubbed, but I couldn't stand listening to their voices, as I couldn't tell who was who when I turned around to do something. In subbed, I can tell who's saying what, but I don't understand _what_ they're saying. Except for baka, katana, random words that come up a lot.



Oh! But I assume you're reading the manga?
Haha true! Coby... we haven't seen him after the time skip! I wonder how strong he is now? Hopefully still no match for Luffy though, otherwise.. it would be kinda unfair >-< I have that feeling that his fighting style will be similar to Garp. Idk about Helmeppo though. He doesn't really have any importance, but as random as One Piece is, I can imagine that there will be something with him that will surprise us all xD
I watch in sub too, I can't stand their dubbed voices either. Not only that most of them don't really fit, the emotions and feels are just not as good/real as in japanese! Pfft, same with me!


----------



## PanickingTruffle

Keitara said:


> Oh! But I assume you're reading the manga?
> Haha true! Coby... we haven't seen him after the time skip! I wonder how strong he is now? Hopefully still no match for Luffy though, otherwise.. it would be kinda unfair >-< I have that feeling that his fighting style will be similar to Garp. Idk about Helmeppo though. He doesn't really have any importance, but as random as One Piece is, I can imagine that there will be something with him that will surprise us all xD
> I watch in sub too, I can't stand their dubbed voices either. Not only that most of them don't really fit, the emotions and feels are just not as good/real as in japanese! Pfft, same with me!



Nah. I've really wanted too, but I haven't been to any bookstores or libraries recently that have manga books.
I thought I saw him after.. Unless I'm confusing the episodes. Oh no, definitely no match. He's way too strong for Coby to beat him.
It is quite random, with how many episodes there are. And still coming, on Hulu. 
Hold on one moment.. I've got to go speak with my relatives.. She just knocked and entered..


----------



## Labrontheowl

Currently watching Ore Monogatari and Owari no Seraph, both are really good imo and I'd definitely recommend. Lots of feels to go around.


----------



## tokkio

watching kekkai sensen right now and so far its pretty cool hahah im really digging the ost (bc jazzzzz lol)


----------



## Ashtot

plastic memories nhnrrg


----------



## oreo

my bf is making me watch darker than black with him
so far i like it!


----------



## groovymayor

i started haikyuu a week ago and i cannot believe i like a sports anime


----------



## Aeryka

groovymayor said:


> i started haikyuu a week ago and i cannot believe i like a sports anime


After Haikyuu I got into big wind up (baseball anime) didn't think I'd enjoy sport ones either but now I do, haikyuu is amazing xD
The fact that you have Dr. Reid in your sig too though, criminal minds is my favorite non-anime show omg. (I've watched every episode a few times except the newer ones >u<)


----------



## groovymayor

Aeryka said:


> After Haikyuu I got into big wind up (baseball anime) didn't think I'd enjoy sport ones either but now I do, haikyuu is amazing xD
> The fact that you have Dr. Reid in your sig too though, criminal minds is my favorite non-anime show omg. (I've watched every episode a few times except the newer ones >u<)



is big windup good? i need a new anime to watch.

i've also seen every episode of criminal minds. it's the best.


----------



## Aeryka

groovymayor said:


> is big windup good? i need a new anime to watch.
> 
> i've also seen every episode of criminal minds. it's the best.


Yea, I find it pretty good! Haikyuu imo is better, but big windup is definitely a sports anime worth considering. I enjoyed it!
Same can't wait til next season~


----------



## Ichigo.

groovymayor said:


> i started haikyuu a week ago and i cannot believe i like a sports anime



god, right? haikyuu is unlike any other sports anime i've watched. after haikyuu, i tried kuroko no basket and didn't find anything special about it (tbh the characters are rather boring imo?) also tried an episode of diamond no ace and it was alright but i never continued it. most recently, i've watched yowamushi pedal and while i do enjoy it for the most part, it doesn't compare to haikyuu.


----------



## groovymayor

Aeryka said:


> Yea, I find it pretty good! Haikyuu imo is better, but big windup is definitely a sports anime worth considering. I enjoyed it!
> Same can't wait til next season~



thanks! i might start it up~



aleonhart said:


> god, right? haikyuu is unlike any other sports anime i've watched. after haikyuu, i tried kuroko no basket and didn't find anything special about it (tbh the characters are rather boring imo?) also tried an episode of diamond no ace and it was alright but i never continued it. most recently, i've watched yowamushi pedal and while i do enjoy it for the most part, it doesn't compare to haikyuu.



i used to make fun of sports anime, but haikyuu changed my perspective. also, while not a sports anime, i watched five minutes of meganebu?that one glasses anime?and it was the worst thing my eyes have seen.


----------



## Jacklives

I just started Hibike! Euphonium today and-between that and Whiplash-has made me all musically inspired again! Idk what to think of Hibike! yet though. We'll see if it surpasses the high bar K-On! has set for me in terms of slice of life kinda stuff. The characters aren't really run-of-the-mill archetypes but I haven't seen enough character development to make any sort of judgment yet. Kyoto animation has done a great job animating it though so far as usual!


----------



## AcousticDolphin

I have watched Tokyo Ghoul it was good, Cowboy Bebop, and Full Metal Alchemist are great. I really enjoyed Deathnote, and Bleach so far is cool. I like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure, but to me the best anime out there is Naruto. That anime is so relateable sometimes, and it honestly is so good the way each character is a big part of the show. I absolutely love that anime it really is the best. Second to that though is Dragon Ball Z forsure!


----------



## Cookie_the_Panda

Oh man, I have so many I'm watching right now. I dont get cable, so I deoend on crunchyroll for my entertainment. Anyhoo, right now I am watching: Polar Bear Cafe (everyone needs to watch this), Say I Love You, My Love Story, Denki Gai, Attack on Titan, Plastic Memories, Sailor Moon Crystal. I think I'm missing some, but like I said, I'm watching alot right now.


----------



## Ashtot

Cookie_the_Panda said:


> Oh man, I have so many I'm watching right now. I dont get cable, so I deoend on crunchyroll for my entertainment. Anyhoo, right now I am watching: Polar Bear Cafe (everyone needs to watch this), Say I Love You, My Love Story, Denki Gai, Attack on Titan, Plastic Memories, Sailor Moon Crystal. I think I'm missing some, but like I said, I'm watching alot right now.



im really liking plastic memories, do u like it? also do u like attack on titan?


----------



## tokkio

I just finished the Tamako Love Story (the movie of Tamako Market) and I just.... asfdsdfsdgafsgfh feels feels feelssss omg I love Mochizou sooo much huhu I was so giddy and smiling like an idiot throughout the entire movie hahah (well.. whenever Mochizou was in the scene hahah) 

oh and currently I'm watching Kekkai Sensen! So far it's really nice!! Good plot and art, great music, and also.. the main character is cute eheheheheehhhh


----------



## kitanii

I've been watching Beyond the Boundary and My Love Story but not consistently.


----------



## Farobi

i m watching fmab. at the start it was meh but yesterday i watched 21 episodes lmao.


----------



## Ashuro

I'm watching 4 animes at the moment :
_ Diamand no Ace
_ Naruto Shippuden
_ Pokemon XY
_ Gash Bell


----------



## Peoki

Ashuro said:


> I'm watching 4 animes at the moment :
> _ Diamand no Ace
> _ Naruto Shippuden
> _ Pokemon XY
> _ Gash Bell



-hi5- daiya is great. Are you caught up with season 2? I'm hyped for the upcoming match and loved that little shigatsu reference in the recent ep. Watari crying over himself, how fitting.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

At an anime convention I was at yesterday there was this amazing Japanese arcade game called _Dengeki Bunko: Fighting Climax_. According to several sites it says the game will get an English release in NA and EU for the PS3 and VITA sometime this summer. Just wanted to let people know. It's got characters like Kirito (SAO), Asuna (SAO), Taiga (Toradora!), Misaka (Railgun/Index), Shizuo (Durarara!), etc.


----------



## hollowbunnie

I just started watching tokyo ghoul and i gotta say, im shockingly surprised, not only by the brutal violence but the whole tone of the show, and for once it isnt a little kid in high school but a person close to my age!


----------



## Lancelot

I've watched Death Note, Tokyo Ghoul, Accel World, Sword art Online, Magi, Fairy Tail, Attack on Titan, All seasons of pokemon.

I'm currently watching- 
-Last 2 episodes of Kyoukai no Kanata (Beyond the boundary) which is jsut so beautifully illustrated and amazing E>
-last few episodes of Sao 2
-Weekly episodes of one piece
-Magi- Kingdom of magic
-Weekly episodes of fairy tail
-Black Butler
-Naruto

I'm always looking for new anime to watch. Any recommendations?


----------



## Keitara

Spoiler: one piece latest episodes



I can't believe Franky kissed that factory manager. this was sooo random, I would have never expected this in life. tbh I would have never expected to see any kisses in One Piece. 
And nipple lights vs diaper bombs?! dressrosa is becoming hilarious!


----------



## chizu

I've just finished Hakuouki and the first season of UtaPri (any other otome game anime adaption fans out there? ), but I'm currently following Fairy Tail, Owari no Seraph, and...I just started JJBA ;D
Personal favourites are KHR & Psycho Pass though (there is so much bias there I love Amano-sensei's art way too much ; 
aaand sports anime is life. <3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Watched the last episodes of Madoka on Netfli the other day(already read the manga)
Hope to get to Rebellion soon.

Binge watching Log Horizon right now.
Love it so! 

Next is My-Otome.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I've watched Death Note, Tokyo Ghoul, Accel World, Sword art Online, Magi, Fairy Tail, Attack on Titan, All seasons of pokemon.
> 
> I'm currently watching-
> -Last 2 episodes of Kyoukai no Kanata (Beyond the boundary) which is jsut so beautifully illustrated and amazing E>
> -last few episodes of Sao 2
> -Weekly episodes of one piece
> -Magi- Kingdom of magic
> -Weekly episodes of fairy tail
> -Black Butler
> -Naruto
> 
> I'm always looking for new anime to watch. Any recommendations?



If you're willing commit yourself to Hunter x Hunter, that is a really good anime. I'm still watching it and there have only been two filler episodes. It's 148 episodes long. On the other hand, you'd probably really like Death Parade. It's 12 episodes long I believe and is pretty recent.


----------



## Ramza

i might rewatch all of Legend of the Galactic Heroes. it's probably the one anime that matters.


----------



## Ichigo.

I decided to start Ookiku Furikabutte (or Big Windup!) because I've been seeing some cool fan art on tumblr, and I have to say I'm really liking it so far even though the lead character has cried like every episode. I got into it a lot faster than Diamond no Ace, which I should probably give another chance eventually.


----------



## Lancelot

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you're willing commit yourself to Hunter x Hunter, that is a really good anime. I'm still watching it and there have only been two filler episodes. It's 148 episodes long. On the other hand, you'd probably really like Death Parade. It's 12 episodes long I believe and is pretty recent.



O yuh, I missed hunter x hunte roff my list.

I wantched the whole of the 1999 series which was awesome and now I'm watching the 2011 series which feels a bit rushed compared to 1999 and a lot was missed but oh well


----------



## Mahoushoujo

dang i want to watch hxh but its so long so idk abt it


----------



## Lady Timpani

Now that Rebellion's on Netflix, I think I'm finally gonna watch it so I can see how much I actually hate it. When I first read the summary for it when it came out, it ruined the series for me tbh. 

In the meantime, I'm rewatching Revolutionary Girl Utena.


----------



## Keitara

Spoiler: one piece spoilers



ahhhh the latest episode was awesome!! FINALLY SOME THINGS STARTED TO BEGIN. I start to like Cabbage more and more... I almost wish he would become a strawhat ^^ Luffy and Law are kinda so cute together, like brothers?? haha... maybe because of the D! Rebecca's & Kyros' story is touching, USOPP FINALLY GETS HIS COOL BADASS SCENE! FINALLYYYYYY Sabo's fight looks awesome too. I wish we could finally see Sanji's group again. They just disappeared for like, half a year?! Really weird. I wonder what's happening... I feel like Pica is like popcorn for Zoro. I wonder how Luffy vs Mingo will be... on the one hand, I wish Luffy could just one-punch him like with Bellamy, but on the other hand that wouldn't be, well, it would be cool.. but for such a long dressrosa story, it would be too fast. I also really love Robin's character development! She has become so fondly of Luffy c: Diamante seems to be much more of a creep than I thought. Luffy's little speech to Rebeccas was awesome ♥ 
I can't wait to see the next episode!! I feel like One Piece is finally getting into his old pace


----------



## puppy

arslan senki is looking more and more like a game of thrones anime


----------



## Dunquixote

So far my favorite anime are (in no particular order): _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_, _Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex_, _Ghost in the Shell: 2nd Gig_, _Sword Art Online ~ Aincrad Arc_.


----------



## shunishu

ore monogatari just had a heidi cameo *_* lol I can't with this... xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The last couple of episodes of Seraph of the End were really good. The long awaited reunion has been given to us. Also, Is It Wrong to Try to Pick Up Girls in a Dungeon? has got to be one of my favorite animes I'm watching now. Aside from the fanservice, the characters and story are great. I hope it gets a second season.


----------



## Farobi

watching spice and wolf and currently boring af.... probably due to watching stuff like fma before that lol


----------



## Labrontheowl

Currently watching _Plastic Memories_ and my gosh it is sad. So much feels in the first episode. I can't deal with situations where loved ones are lost. I cried so much.


----------



## erikaeliseh

so far my favourites are haruhi suzimya, clannad/clannad after story, lucky star, death note, sailor moon, and maid-sama. and im about to start pet girl of sakura-sou and ore monogatari!


----------



## ThePayne22

Kimi ni Todoke currently has me rolling on my bed blushing. I am such a softie for simple school romances. >_<


----------



## Kuroh

I decided to watch the cooking anime (Shokugeki no Souma) it's been an... experience to say in the least LOL

The ecchi makes me uncomfortable but I love the unique characters and plot so I have decided to continue watching it


----------



## Farobi

My summer list:
kangoku gakuen 
akagami no shirayukihime 
game of laplace 
overlord 
gangsta 
god eater 

How exciting. I'm watching 3x more anime this season than the last, rip. Though i may drop half of them since I'm picky with anime.


----------



## shunishu

just started watching Kobato and realy love it so far


----------



## Finnian

Magi sob. ;A;


----------



## crystalmilktea

Impatiently waiting for Kuroko no Basket ... THE LAST 5 MINUTES OF THE GAME


----------



## Opal

Anime I watch/completed:
Black rock shooter
Attack on Titan
Tokyo ghoul
Oban star racers
Spider riders
Death note 

Started to watch:
One piece 
Sword art online

Planning to watch ( if u watch any plz give me someo feed back on how good they are ):
Black butler
Naruto
Fairy tail
Bleach
Hetalia
Soul eater
Sailor moon
Angel beats
Deadman wonderland 
Future diary
Guilty crown
Ao no exorcist 
Psycho-pass


----------



## Geoni

I'm watching Ore Monogatari right now and it's pretty funny - it has its weird aspects but so far I've stuck with it (seven episodes in). I'm also thinking of watching Wolf's Rain but I don't know if I should go through with it since the ending was spoiled for me. I remember trying a while back but didn't get too far, worth another chance?


----------



## Edzers

Just finished watching plastic memories.
I hate and love this series at the same time.


----------



## Celes

Hibiki! Euphonium finished today. It was a pretty nice surprise. I was thinking that it would just be another K-ON moeblob, and I was surely mistaken. One of the better works of KyoAni.


----------



## Ramza

The Legend of the Galactic Heroes OVA just got confirmed for Western localization by Sentai Filmworks and Viz also confirmed that they are going to localize the novels. What a time to be alive and be a LOGH fan.


----------



## kikiiii

just finished space dandy (im so sad wha t the heCK) & to cope im starting michiko to hatchin


----------



## tokkio

kikiiii said:


> just finished space dandy (im so sad wha t the heCK) & to cope im starting michiko to hatchin



omg space dandyyyyyyyyy yuuussss 

-------

im watching yahari season 2 rn and so much feels wtf


----------



## Keitara

Opal said:


> Anime I watch/completed:
> Black rock shooter
> Attack on Titan
> Tokyo ghoul
> Oban star racers
> Spider riders
> Death note
> 
> Started to watch:
> One piece
> Sword art online
> 
> Planning to watch ( if u watch any plz give me someo feed back on how good they are ):
> Black butler
> Naruto
> Fairy tail
> Bleach
> Hetalia
> Soul eater
> Sailor moon
> Angel beats
> Deadman wonderland
> Future diary
> Guilty crown
> Ao no exorcist
> Psycho-pass




ONE PIECE ONE PIECE ONE PIECE    aaaaaaaah being in the middle of watching it must be so nice T_T
having to always wait for a week for ~15 minutes of "progress" is so hard //cries it's almost unbearable but do I have a choicee ;-;

about the feedback,,
idk what your preferred genres are, but that's what I can say:
-Soul Eater is very funny and has very nice characters, I just fell in love with them. Setting is interesting, the progress is sometimes slow and sometimes in a good pace. The story differs from the manga though.

-Future diary: psycho and splatter/gore stuff. To me, it often didn't make sense, but the gore&psycho part was very good. Setting is interesting and rather unique imo. The ending (there is an additional ending as OVA) is satisfying if you are a romance fan, otherwise it didn't make much sense again imo. 

-Sailor Moon: the old series, right? It's well-known, it's always worth to watch it imo. Though it's a long magical girl anime, where things often just repeat without any progress. The first 2 seasons are good to watch, but after that it's getting a bit "uuh.. how many episodes are left... :x" (at least that's how I experienced it). It also differs from the manga. If you want good progress, a bit of story and so on, I would recommend Crystal,, but like I said it's kinda "standard", most of all anime fans have watched it. 

-Black Butler: differs from the manga again. The beginning is very nice, the "dark London" theme and all the mysteries are very interesting. Characters never get boring. After the half of the anime, it's getting a bit weird imo and the ending just doesn't make much sense to me (differs from the manga, as I said). But there's a new anime, "nanana-Circus" or something like that, which follows the story again.

well those are all my opinions ^^ it's up to you!
BUT NEVER STOP WATCHING ONE PIECE.


----------



## Aestivate

Dad said:


> I'm watching Ore Monogatari right now and it's pretty funny - it has its weird aspects but so far I've stuck with it (seven episodes in). I'm also thinking of watching Wolf's Rain but I don't know if I should go through with it since the ending was spoiled for me. I remember trying a while back but didn't get too far, worth another chance?



Personally I didn't like it since I hate Sci-Fi elements but I would have enjoyed the other part of the series including the OVA's. It has a lot meer feeling in it than I first expected it to have but to be honest, in my opinion the plot is the least interisting part of the whole experience. Character development is great throughout the whole series and OVA's and that's what I like about it. I think you should give it a try, even if you can enjoy the plot (like me) there's a high chance you're able to get hooked with the characters. And if you dropped it a while back, well there's nothing wrong with trying again but everyone has their own taste.


----------



## MissLily123

Opal said:


> Anime I watch/completed:
> Black rock shooter
> Attack on Titan
> Tokyo ghoul
> Oban star racers
> Spider riders
> Death note
> 
> Started to watch:
> One piece
> Sword art online
> 
> Planning to watch ( if u watch any plz give me someo feed back on how good they are ):
> Black butler
> Naruto
> Fairy tail
> Bleach
> Hetalia
> Soul eater
> Sailor moon
> Angel beats
> Deadman wonderland
> Future diary
> Guilty crown
> Ao no exorcist
> Psycho-pass



Black butler is amazing Imo, If you want to learn a lot about history in an entertaining way watch Hetalia. I thought it was funny. Not one of my favorites though. I have watched Naruto and I love it, Fairy Tail, and Ao no Exorcist as well! Attack on Titan though... <3 Life right there.


----------



## kikiiii

Opal said:


> Anime I watch/completed:
> Black rock shooter
> Attack on Titan
> Tokyo ghoul
> Oban star racers
> Spider riders
> Death note
> 
> Started to watch:
> One piece
> Sword art online
> 
> Planning to watch ( if u watch any plz give me someo feed back on how good they are ):
> Black butler
> Naruto
> Fairy tail
> Bleach
> Hetalia
> Soul eater
> Sailor moon
> Angel beats
> Deadman wonderland
> Future diary
> Guilty crown
> Ao no exorcist
> Psycho-pass



deadman wonderland is brutal lmao i remember watching it when it used to play on adult swim. so if ya like blood & gore and a really bad ending this anime is for you !!!!!!


----------



## Prabha

Keitara said:


> ONE PIECE ONE PIECE ONE PIECE    aaaaaaaah being in the middle of watching it must be so nice T_T
> having to always wait for a week for ~15 minutes of "progress" is so hard //cries it's almost unbearable but do I have a choicee ;-;
> 
> BUT NEVER STOP WATCHING ONE PIECE.



Keitara unleashes her fangirl-ness in the anime thread. XD
tokyo ghoul ftw


----------



## Llust

just finished diabolik lovers. long story short, i was fooled by the amazing artwork when in reality it's a horrible anime with no plot imo. its literally just this girl stuck in a mansion with sexy vampires and they just suck her blood every day, there's nothing else to it. i was pretty disappointed after finishing it haha


----------



## Akimari

Are there more Precure fans over here? No? Oh man, it is my goal to get people into the franchise because Precure is beautiful and it's love and life. I could talk forever about it. Someone give me an excuse to talk about it.


----------



## Beardo

Feel like a weeb cause I've been watching Tokyo Mew Mew

Animes like that are my weakness

Also been watching Save me! Lollipop

Best openings oh my goddddd


----------



## Brad

Guys Dragon Ball Super started today. **** what anyone else says, I'm ****ING PUMPED!


----------



## kikiiii

Akimari said:


> Are there more Precure fans over here? No? Oh man, it is my goal to get people into the franchise because Precure is beautiful and it's love and life. I could talk forever about it. Someone give me an excuse to talk about it.



ive never heard of precure :00 

but u can talk about it!! this is an anime thread after all ;p i'd love to hear what its about


----------



## laurakinney

hunter x hunter is my favorite
and fullmetal alchemist is pretty good it was my first anime
and azumanga daioh
and love live is REALLY good i just got into it a few months ago


----------



## Farobi

Should I watch dbz:super without going through the first episodes and having no idea what I'm watching?


----------



## Mairmalade

Second season of Non Non Biyori starts today (I think...I hope)

awwwyis


----------



## Ichigo.

I binged Kuragehime (Princess Jellyfish) and it was pretty good! The ending leaves more to be desired so I might pick up the manga. Maybe.


----------



## Amyy

Started watching charlotte and the characters sorta annoyed me :')


----------



## tokkio

aleonhart said:


> I binged Kuragehime (Princess Jellyfish) and it was pretty good! The ending leaves more to be desired so I might pick up the manga. Maybe.



they changed some parts in the anime, and personally I liked the manga way more hahah so yeahhh its worth it


----------



## Ichigo.

tokkio said:


> they changed some parts in the anime, and personally I liked the manga way more hahah so yeahhh its worth it



Is there more romance in the manga/is it more fleshed out? Because I think that'll be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## Prabha

is anyone crying while waiting for the next season of owari no seraph? No? Just me? Ok.


----------



## Aestivate

Mairmalade said:


> Second season of Non Non Biyori starts today (I think...I hope)
> 
> awwwyis



Was waiting for it too. Such a relaxing series.


----------



## Wholockian

Just finished Blue Exorcist and Vampire Knight
Currently watching Sword Art Online, Psychopass, Fairytale and Black Butler <3


----------



## kitanii

Just finished Noragami. Watched a couple episodes of Plastic Memories but I can't do it. ;A;


----------



## Mairmalade

kitanii said:


> Just finished Noragami. Watched a couple episodes of Plastic Memories but I can't do it. ;A;



How'd you like Noragami? Season two begins in autumn and the manga is also quite good if you were a fan.


----------



## Ichigo.

Mairmalade said:


> How'd you like Noragami? Season two begins in autumn and the manga is also quite good if you were a fan.



I second this. The manga is definitely one of my favorites. And imo, it's better than the anime even though I still like the anime.


----------



## Ashtot

kitanii said:


> Just finished Noragami. Watched a couple episodes of Plastic Memories but I can't do it. ;A;



lol i liked plastic memories


----------



## kitanii

@Mairmalade & aleonhart I really enjoyed it! I'll have to look into the manga!

@ashtot I liked it but a recent death in the family made it a hit a bit too close to home. It seems very well done though!


----------



## Ashtot

kitanii said:


> @Mairmalade & aleonhart I really enjoyed it! I'll have to look into the manga!
> 
> @ashtot I liked it but a recent death in the family made it a hit a bit too close to home. It seems very well done though!



aww thats too bad, hope u feel ok soon


----------



## Ashtot

so i just finished plastic memories and your lie in april.... why do i do this to myself


----------



## puppy

Ashtot said:


> so i just finished plastic memories and your lie in april.... why do i do this to myself


i only watched the first ep of plastic memories (it didnt hook me) but i completed your lie in april.
i didnt get too beat up about the end because honestly you could see it coming a long way off, but the development up until then was great.

im watching like 4 anime this season, but so far Rokka no Yuusha looks the most promising to me. i love the concept and especially the _art style_, which usually makes the difference on whether or not i watch an anime.


----------



## Ashtot

puppy said:


> i only watched the first ep of plastic memories (it didnt hook me) but i completed your lie in april.
> i didnt get too beat up about the end because honestly you could see it coming a long way off, but the development up until then was great.
> 
> im watching like 4 anime this season, but so far Rokka no Yuusha looks the most promising to me. i love the concept and especially the _art style_, which usually makes the difference on whether or not i watch an anime.



yeah the fact that u know whats gonna happen makes it worse cuz ur constantly hoping that it wont happen


----------



## Amyy

Ashtot said:


> so i just finished plastic memories and your lie in april.... why do i do this to myself



when i first finished your lie in april i wasnt that upset over it.



Spoiler



and then i rewatched the last scenes and the tribute to kaori and it hit me hard


----------



## katronsensei

I am thinking of rewatching Elfen Lied or the first few seasons of pokemon  I was talking about it last night with someone


----------



## Garrus

gangsta looks pretty good? idk anything about it tho buuut i'm totally gonna watch it​


----------



## shunishu

watching Saiyuki ^^


----------



## Ichigo.

Every time I try to watch Akatsuki no Yona, I only watch 2 episodes. I think Yona's pretty annoying at this point, and I can't be bothered to sit through more than two episodes at a time.


----------



## Keitara

I can't help but think that most romance anime / manga are not my taste. I really love romance anime but most of them are just.. meh?
Those slice of life things, with love triangles and betraying, switching between boyfriends and stuff, boring settings like school festivals, long-distance relationships, because 1 wants to go to University 1 and the other to 2... etc
 I recently start to hate it so much. 

Why aren't there any "genuine" love stories with an interesting setting anymore?! For example Romeo x Juliet. 
Or can I just not find them?! Someone please help me...


----------



## Ichigo.

Keitara said:


> I can't help but think that most romance anime / manga are not my taste. I really love romance anime but most of them are just.. meh?
> Those slice of life things, with love triangles and betraying, switching between boyfriends and stuff, boring settings like school festivals, long-distance relationships, because 1 wants to go to University 1 and the other to 2... etc
> I recently start to hate it so much.
> 
> Why aren't there any "genuine" love stories with an interesting setting anymore?! For example Romeo x Juliet.
> Or can I just not find them?! Someone please help me...



I don't watch too much anime, so I can't help you there, but I've been reading a lot of shoujo so...have you heard of Uchuu wo Kakeru Yodaka? It's about a body switch. Has supernatural elements. There's also Suijin no Ikenie which is by the same author who wrote Reimei no Arcana, both of which aren't set in school. Uchuu wo Kakeru Yodaka and Suijin no Ikenie are both newer manga so they only have ~5-10 chapters out. I read them on mangalator. If you're interested in Manhwa and haven't heard of these, I'd really recommend Pinocchio and Cheese in the Trap. CITT is set in college, but it's so much more than the shoujo, school life cliches (but it is josei so I guess that explains it). And Pinocchio is about a ghost boy and a girl who's able to see him.


----------



## Nizzy

yes finally a amine thread can you guys tell me where you watch your amine at?

beside netflix they have a slim selection


----------



## Mariah

Nizzy said:


> yes finally a amine thread can you guys tell me where you watch your amine at?
> 
> beside netflix they have a slim selection



Finally? This thread is two years old. I've always used kissanime.com.


----------



## Keitara

aleonhart said:


> I don't watch too much anime, so I can't help you there, but I've been reading a lot of shoujo so...have you heard of Uchuu wo Kakeru Yodaka? It's about a body switch. Has supernatural elements. There's also Suijin no Ikenie which is by the same author who wrote Reimei no Arcana, both of which aren't set in school. Uchuu wo Kakeru Yodaka and Suijin no Ikenie are both newer manga so they only have ~5-10 chapters out. I read them on mangalator. If you're interested in Manhwa and haven't heard of these, I'd really recommend Pinocchio and Cheese in the Trap. CITT is set in college, but it's so much more than the shoujo, school life cliches (but it is josei so I guess that explains it). And Pinocchio is about a ghost boy and a girl who's able to see him.



Thanks so much for the advice! I'll check those out once I have the time.
It seems like it IS hard to find a genuine romance anime without a school setting these days. How sad...
the day someone makes a titanic anime wihout the sad ending, it'll be one of my best days ever.
Genuine, no school, no betraying, with a happy end. Is it that hard...? //sigh


----------



## Nizzy

Mariah said:


> Finally? This thread is two years old. I've always used kissanime.com.



lol i never see it that why i said finally thanks for the site


----------



## Ste

Anime that I'm watching at the moment are
- One Piece
- Pokemon
- Fairy Tail.
I really love One Piece, I'm on the Skypiea arc. I'm on series 1 of Pokemon, and a few episodes into FT.


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> Anime that I'm watching at the moment are
> - One Piece
> - Pokemon
> - Fairy Tail.
> I really love One Piece, I'm on the Skypiea arc. I'm on series 1 of Pokemon, and a few episodes into FT.



I LOVE YOU FOR LOVING ONE PIECE *-*
Keep loving it, it's the best thing onda world! Skypiea is a little bit slow, but it has some really funnyand touching moments, stay tuned!


----------



## Cou

Ste said:


> Anime that I'm watching at the moment are
> - One Piece
> - Pokemon
> - Fairy Tail.
> I really love One Piece, I'm on the Skypiea arc. I'm on series 1 of Pokemon, and a few episodes into FT.


ooh skypiea, i actually loved this arc, really brings out the adventure genre of one piece and ahhhhh wiper is a beast ///// hope you enjoy it, everything starts after this arc, good luck!!


----------



## Mairmalade

Do any of you collect any merchandise from different anime? Like DVD sets, posters, plush, key chains, figures...

I'm an avid figure collector myself (scales and nendoroids). It's an expensive hobby, but it's very rewarding when you're aware of what you want and don't want.


----------



## Keitara

Mairmalade said:


> Do any of you collect any merchandise from different anime? Like DVD sets, posters, plush, key chains, figures...
> 
> I'm an avid figure collector myself (scales and nendoroids). It's an expensive hobby, but it's very rewarding when you're aware of what you want and don't want.



mmh I do have quite a little collection of things here and there... but I haven't been buying something for years because I'm saving up. Honestly, you can't even do anything with those things but you want them so badly anyways hah


----------



## Prabha

Diabolik lovers was such a horrible anime.. Definitely one of the worst I've seen.

ayato was cute though


----------



## Thunder

i've got a bunch of little hamtaro and gundam toys from when i was like 10 or so.


----------



## Ashtot

Thunder said:


> i've got a bunch of little hamtaro and gundam toys from when i was like 10 or so.



lol hamtaro and gundam r d best


----------



## Jacob

im watchin that "devil is a part timer" idk if thats its name but its funny xD


----------



## Mairmalade

Thunder said:


> i've got a bunch of little hamtaro and gundam toys from when i was like 10 or so.



I remember those little Hamtaro play set things (clubhouse, Bijou's bedroom). Probably not what you're referring to, tho...


----------



## Thunder

Yeeaahh I remember spending my Christmas/Birthday money on some of those sets.. I must've had a shoebox full of those little figures.


----------



## Ezekiel

I usually just make a queue of all the shows I'm interested in for the season. I'm kind of backtracked since I decided to marathon all of Cardfight Vanguard (and 200+ episodes). The second 100 episodes felt almost like a chore, but now I'm at Cardfight Vanguard G which has brought my interest back. Just seven more episodes and I can catch up on my waitlist.


----------



## inkling

I'm currently watching Moribito: Guardian of the Spirit and Ore Monogatari!!. Moribito is on netflix and its very very good. It has action and a very interesting story that keeps you watching. Monogatari is a funny and heart warming love story that is pretty original and had me in tears a few times. I love the art art style a lot.

My fave animes include keroro gunso, Yojouhan Shinwa Taikei , skip beat! and many others.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

im currently watching ore monogatari (cutest show ever), dragon ball, and im rewatching inuyasha since its now on netflix! and i saw that fma brotherhood is on netflix now too, so i may as well rewatch that!


----------



## inkling

tonight i went to the theater and saw When Marnie was there. Its a ghibli move. I loved it. It was very magical. It involves an awkward girl, summer, friendship, ghosts, and a  mysterious old mansion.


----------



## Thunder

I'm giving the Kekkai Sensen soundtrack a listen and it's catchy, about as jazzy as you'd expect.


----------



## tokkio

Thunder said:


> I'm giving the Kekkai Sensen soundtrack a listen and it's catchy, about as jazzy as you'd expect.



yeah omg i love that show's ost..  the jazzy vibes make the soundtrack so awesome tbh


----------



## radical6

anyone remember that one capitalism anime where the dude just shouted random gibberish related to capitalism and there was this red elf girl thing who liked ramen. i wasnt the only one who watched that right


----------



## RainbowNotes

rewatched some old  favs recently *o * .hack//sign


----------



## Thunder

tokkio said:


> yeah omg i love that show's ost..  the jazzy vibes make the soundtrack so awesome tbh



Yeah, I'm getting a Cowboy Bebop kinda vibe from some of the tracks. 

I think "On My Own" is my favorite so far, been waiting for it's release since that burger episode.


----------



## Amyy

i really liked the first episode of god eater, and i love the art style

reminds me a lot of AoT


----------



## Aestivate

Amyy said:


> i really liked the first episode of god eater, and i love the art style
> 
> reminds me a lot of AoT



There seems to be a huge group that dislikes god eater and calls it the worst of series of this summer and this group includes me. I don't think ufotable is a bad producer per se as they produced, in my opinion, great movies like Kara no Kyoukai. But I agree with people that say that ufotable usually puts such an enormous amount in the animation and quality that the story seems to be nothing compared to it.
Anyway, I do not feel like it's the worst series of this summer having watched the ass sucking first 2 episodes of Durarara!!x2 Ten. 
So yeah, do you only like it for the art style or actually for the story?


----------



## puppy

i dont think i like the art style of god eater.
like i cant concentrate on the actual anime because i get distracted by how everyone looks. its not a BAD art style just.... really weird?

anyway im loving rokka no yuusha and gangsta  the most this season


----------



## Mairmalade

Gangsta is also one of my favorites this season. The OP really gets me in the mood for it.

Gakkou Gurashi, second season of Non Non Biyori, and the snow white anime are all starting off enjoyable for me, too.


----------



## Aestivate

Mairmalade said:


> second season of Non Non Biyori



This is my life right now.


----------



## Bowie

Personal matters prevent me from liking anime as much as I think I could, but the third season (or series, as we'd call it over here) of Junjou Romantica came along recently, and I'm really enjoying it. Seeing the same characters who, in many ways, shaped my sexual awakening is really great, and yaoi as a whole is very interesting to me. It's definitely one of my favourite things to watch or read.


----------



## crystalmilktea

Currently watching Kobato, Yumeiro Pattisiere, One Piece... thinking of starting Snow White with the Red Hair this season


----------



## Keitara

crystalmilktea said:


> Currently watching Kobato, Yumeiro Pattisiere, One Piece... thinking of starting Snow White with the Red Hair this season



DID I SMELL ONE PIECE?!
//sniffle sniffle...


----------



## crystalmilktea

Keitara said:


> DID I SMELL ONE PIECE?!
> //sniffle sniffle...



LOL OF COURSE I started in 2012/13-ish, but I only watch the anime cause I am incapable of reading manga online (hooray forgetfulness). I'm not sure if I'm caught up to this week's episode though D:


----------



## Keitara

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL OF COURSE I started in 2012/13-ish, but I only watch the anime cause I am incapable of reading manga online (hooray forgetfulness). I'm not sure if I'm caught up to this week's episode though D:



omg I started in spring 2014, YOU KNOW IT LONGER THAN MEE
I started reading the manga but I never make that much of a progress because I end up having long breaks because I need to do other stuff (drawing hint hint). BUT I NEED TO READ IT SOO BADLY .-.
Last week's episode was really tragic... poor Law ;-; //touches


----------



## crystalmilktea

Keitara said:


> omg I started in spring 2014, YOU KNOW IT LONGER THAN MEE
> I started reading the manga but I never make that much of a progress because I end up having long breaks because I need to do other stuff (drawing hint hint). BUT I NEED TO READ IT SOO BADLY .-.
> Last week's episode was really tragic... poor Law ;-; //touches



LOL YOU KNOW IT MORE THOUGH cause I didn't watch any of the moviees (just one, but I don't remember which it was because I didn't watch One Piece at the time XD). OH NOOO do they finally reveal his past omg after 200 episodes


----------



## Keitara

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL YOU KNOW IT MORE THOUGH cause I didn't watch any of the moviees (just one, but I don't remember which it was because I didn't watch One Piece at the time XD). OH NOOO do they finally reveal his past omg after 200 episodes



BECAUSE I'M FANGIRL NO 1 IN THE WORLD.
I didn't watch all of them yet either... I'm saving those for times when I'm depressed ^^''
Yeah! They...started! After the latest episode I had a strong need to read it further in the manga, but I thought "don't do it! Otherwise the new episodes won't have the spice anymore!!" so I didn't... but I can't wait for the next... guah sometimes One Piece can be really depressing as well!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Keitara said:


> BECAUSE I'M FANGIRL NO 1 IN THE WORLD.
> I didn't watch all of them yet either... I'm saving those for times when I'm depressed ^^''
> Yeah! They...started! After the latest episode I had a strong need to read it further in the manga, but I thought "don't do it! Otherwise the new episodes won't have the spice anymore!!" so I didn't... but I can't wait for the next... guah sometimes One Piece can be really depressing as well!



Do you mean depressing because in One Piece time only 10 seconds goes by in each episode? D:< (such frustration)


----------



## Keitara

crystalmilktea said:


> Do you mean depressing because in One Piece time only 10 seconds goes by in each episode? D:< (such frustration)



xD that too! 
But also like sad events like the past of Law, Robin etc, *certain* deaths T__________T and all those things.. .


----------



## Arualx

Aw man it's so hard picking favourites qnq
In no order I love; Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood, Soul Eater, Aldnoah.Zero, Ao No Exorcist, Kyoukai No Kanata (so many more)
I'm currently watching(and reading) Owari No Seraph


----------



## Llust

just finished blue exorcist. honestly, i have mixed feelings about it. the ending was terrible imo, the anime was completely predictable which made it boring in a way, but overall the anime in general was great, yet im not sure which side to lean on. this is pretty rare for me, but i was interested in every single episode and refused to take breaks from the anime


----------



## Ichigo.

just tried to watch the first episode of god eater and i couldn't even finish it. the animation style is really distracting and they sure went straight into the story with barely any information. it's not for me. i also watched some episodes of cross game and it's alright so far but it really is slow. idk i've been having a hard time finding anime that'll interest me for more than a couple episodes.


Spoiler: cross game



sick of plots that revolve around dead girls though tbh


----------



## crystalmilktea

Keitara said:


> xD that too!
> But also like sad events like the past of Law, Robin etc, *certain* deaths T__________T and all those things.. .



OH     RIGHT     noo is it time for more of that ;__;


----------



## Amyy

Aestivate said:


> There seems to be a huge group that dislikes god eater and calls it the worst of series of this summer and this group includes me. I don't think ufotable is a bad producer per se as they produced, in my opinion, great movies like Kara no Kyoukai. But I agree with people that say that ufotable usually puts such an enormous amount in the animation and quality that the story seems to be nothing compared to it.
> Anyway, I do not feel like it's the worst series of this summer having watched the ass sucking first 2 episodes of Durarara!!x2 Ten.
> So yeah, do you only like it for the art style or actually for the story?



i really like the art style, but i can also see some good character development developing?? :')))
i'm not sure how i feel about the overall plot but its an anime that i'll continue to watch unless i find it boring in the future


----------



## rock lee

Naruto: Shippuden, Haikyuu!!, J̶u̶n̶j̶o̶u̶ ̶R̶o̶m̶a̶nt̶i̶c̶a̶ ̶s̶3̶


----------



## Keitara

crystalmilktea said:


> OH     RIGHT     noo is it time for more of that ;__;



well. idk... the Luffy user told me that there are some new events occuring in the manga atm and it seems like Shanks seems to be in danger... many fans say he will die, whether it'll be Kurohige or Eustass or whoever who kills him, it really annoys me. But those are just rumors. 
If someone dares to touch Luffy's mentor, *I'll curse him forever*.


----------



## Leedle-lee

My favorites are Noragami, Angel Beats, and MekakuCity Actors.

I'm currently watching Blood Blockade Battlefront Selector Spread WIXOSS. Not that most anybody would care, but, I find it interesting to see what everyone tends to watch.


----------



## Alpa The Apple

Currently I am watching Serial Experiments Lain, but since I am almost finished with that one I may start watching Devil is a Part timer (I think it is called that?)


----------



## Cottonball

the only anime I really watched was K-on!


----------



## shunishu

Rokka no Yuusha is starting to look good, this new char flamie or flemy is so cool


----------



## Ashtot

gatchaman crowds is really good


----------



## puppy

i dont think i can handle gangsta honestly
my jaw was like on the ground for the entirety of episode 3
its a super good anime but _****_


----------



## CoobaCupcake

Weeaboos


----------



## Aniko

Ashtot said:


> gatchaman crowds is really good



I got lost at the third episode and their hair bugged me (go figure) but I'm still planning to watch it later. Now I'm watching Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai (not the same genre at all), Gangsta, Rokka no Yuusha, among others...


----------



## Ste

I'm watching One Piece at the moment; brilliant stuff.
But I want an anime where the main character is female, or has a big 'female' impact. Could anyone recommend some good female protagonist anime?


----------



## Aniko

Ste said:


> I'm watching One Piece at the moment; brilliant stuff.
> But I want an anime where the main character is female, or has a big 'female' impact. Could anyone recommend some good female protagonist anime?



NANA! Not the same kind though...


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> I'm watching One Piece at the moment; brilliant stuff.
> But I want an anime where the main character is female, or has a big 'female' impact. Could anyone recommend some good female protagonist anime?



DID ANYONE SAY ONE PIECE?! ; O ;
*observes this thread to hunt One Piece fans down*
I need an One Piece fangirl&fanboy army...! JOIN MY ARMY @@


to answer your question,
I think Maid-sama has a nice female protagonist. It's a shoujo anime, but she rocks!


----------



## device

CoobaCupcake said:


> Weeaboos



a weeaboo is somebody who likes anything japanese not only anime (a lot of weeaboos don't watch anime much)


----------



## Llust

weeaboos are the virus of the anime society


----------



## Mariah

Soushi said:


> weeaboos are the virus of the anime society



Your user title says Master Otaku. Are you being ironic?


----------



## kassie

I haven't watched a good anime in awhile. Any recommendations?


----------



## okaimii

I have this awful habit of starting new anime, getting to the middle of it, then just completely stop watching it. It's a cycle that needs to be broken.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skeletique said:


> I haven't watched a good anime in awhile. Any recommendations?



I would recommend some but I'm not sure what kind of anime you like. What genres do you enjoy?


----------



## Mariah

skeletique said:


> I haven't watched a good anime in awhile. Any recommendations?



Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and Kino no Tabi.


----------



## Aly

Anybody know any good horror animes? I want to start Tokyo Ghoul soon. So far I've seen: Elfen Lied, Another, Corpse Party, Paranoia Agent (it wasn't as creepy as I thought it'd be). Any others that are great?


----------



## kassie

okaimii said:


> I have this awful habit of starting new anime, getting to the middle of it, then just completely stop watching it. It's a cycle that needs to be broken.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would recommend some but I'm not sure what kind of anime you like. What genres do you enjoy?



I have that same habit lol.

& I enjoy most genres besides Mecha. ^^; Not super helpful I know but I'm not very picky.



Mariah said:


> Rainbow: Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and Kino no Tabi.



I'll keep 'em out, thanks!


----------



## okaimii

Aly said:


> Anybody know any good horror animes? I want to start Tokyo Ghoul soon. So far I've seen: Elfen Lied, Another, Corpse Party, Paranoia Agent (it wasn't as creepy as I thought it'd be). Any others that are great?



Higurashi no Naku Koro ni. It's very gory though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skeletique said:


> I have that same habit lol.
> 
> & I enjoy most genres besides Mecha. ^^; Not super helpful I know but I'm not very picky.



I don't like mecha either, haha. Try these out if you haven't already:



Spoiler: Recommendations



1. Parasyte
2. Barakamon
3. Another
4. Hellsing Ultimate
5. My Love Story!!
6. Kamisama Kiss
7. xxxHOLiC
8. Bakuman
9. No. 6
10. Chuunibyou
11. Kotoura-san
12. Noragami


----------



## Ashtot

Aly said:


> Anybody know any good horror animes? I want to start Tokyo Ghoul soon. So far I've seen: Elfen Lied, Another, Corpse Party, Paranoia Agent (it wasn't as creepy as I thought it'd be). Any others that are great?



I'm not sure if this counts as horror exactly, but definitely try out Parasyte. It's an amazing show and could technically be considered horror.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> I got lost at the third episode and their hair bugged me (go figure) but I'm still planning to watch it later. Now I'm watching Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai (not the same genre at all), Gangsta, Rokka no Yuusha, among others...



I didn't quite enjoy it at first either but I gave it another try and love it.


----------



## Thunder

skeletique said:


> I enjoy most genres besides Mecha. ^^;





okaimii said:


> I don't like mecha either, haha. Try these out if you haven't already:



(boooooo)

I second Barakamon, it's a nice easygoing anime.


----------



## Ashtot

i didnt know mecha was a genre lol

or do you mean like sci fi??


----------



## Aly

Omg I love Higurashino Naku Koro ni now. Thanks okaimii! I'm almost halfway done already.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Parasyte looks good. I think I'll watch that one next. Is it the one show with the disease/alien thing that possesses part of somebody? Or is that a different one?


----------



## device

skeletique said:


> I haven't watched a good anime in awhile. Any recommendations?



i would recommend hentai if u have never seen it b4


----------



## Ashtot

Aly said:


> Omg I love Higurashino Naku Koro ni now. Thanks okaimii! I'm almost halfway done already.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Parasyte looks good. I think I'll watch that one next. Is it the one show with the disease/alien thing that possesses part of somebody? Or is that a different one?



That's the one.


----------



## Farobi

Aly said:


> Anybody know any good horror animes? I want to start Tokyo Ghoul soon. So far I've seen: Elfen Lied, Another, Corpse Party, Paranoia Agent (it wasn't as creepy as I thought it'd be). Any others that are great?



Gakkou Gurashi is a new anime that would fit your needs.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My Love Story!! is such a cute romance anime so far. It's definitely something different from the other romance animes I've seen. I'm sad that the Shokugeki no Souma changed its ending song. It was perfect the way it was.


----------



## Miharu

DarkDesertFox said:


> My Love Story!! is such a cute romance anime so far. It's definitely something different from the other romance animes I've seen. I'm sad that the Shokugeki no Souma changed its ending song. It was perfect the way it was.



Omg hahahaha I have to agree!! I love My Love Story!!! It's just way too cute beyond words. It's made me laugh so hard ahahaha!! Definitely one of my most favorite romance animes!~


----------



## okaimii

Aly said:


> Omg I love Higurashino Naku Koro ni now. Thanks okaimii! I'm almost halfway done already.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Parasyte looks good. I think I'll watch that one next. Is it the one show with the disease/alien thing that possesses part of somebody? Or is that a different one?



I was kinda worried you wouldn't like it but I'm glad that you do. And yes, Parasyte is that one. It's really good.


----------



## yoshiskye1

just finished parasyte the maxim and junjou romantica (started watching as a joke but soon it kinda became a guilty pleasure)
anyone got suggestions for things to watch next? i'm very into horror/scify/psychological type stuff but i'm open to any suggestions ^_^


----------



## Miharu

yoshiskye1 said:


> just finished parasyte the maxim and junjou romantica (started watching as a joke but soon it kinda became a guilty pleasure)
> anyone got suggestions for things to watch next? i'm very into horror/scify/psychological type stuff but i'm open to any suggestions ^_^



If you loved junjou romantica, try Love Stage huhuhuhu <: 

Also as for horror, a really good one I loved watching was Ghost Hunt! <:


----------



## yoshiskye1

Miharu said:


> If you loved junjou romantica, try Love Stage huhuhuhu <:
> 
> Also as for horror, a really good one I loved watching was Ghost Hunt! <:


Thanks for the recs! Will defo check them out


----------



## Alice

Aly said:


> Anybody know any good horror animes? I want to start Tokyo Ghoul soon. So far I've seen: Elfen Lied, Another, Corpse Party, Paranoia Agent (it wasn't as creepy as I thought it'd be). Any others that are great?



Myself;yourself. Not because its a horror anime. But it turns into that much of a trainwreck that its terrifying.


----------



## Mayor London

Death Note is my life


----------



## Mariah

Mayor London said:


> Death Note is my life



What a sad, pathetic life.


----------



## Swiftstream

Just started watching Rokka: Six Braves
It's really good so far c:


----------



## okaimii

yoshiskye1 said:


> just finished parasyte the maxim and junjou romantica (started watching as a joke but soon it kinda became a guilty pleasure)
> anyone got suggestions for things to watch next? i'm very into horror/scify/psychological type stuff but i'm open to any suggestions ^_^



Have you tried Another?


----------



## yoshiskye1

okaimii said:


> Have you tried Another?


I have, at first I found it slow but it was actually really engaging and now I recommend it to everyone ^_^


----------



## Melyora

Swiftstream said:


> Just started watching Rokka: Six Braves
> It's really good so far c:



Yeah, I am watching Rokka: Six Braves too. Quite curious where the story goes, although for my personal tastes, the show doesn't yet have enough depth in each episode. It feels a bit... sluggish. Will continue to watch and hope for some excitement!

Aside Rokka, I am also currently watching GATE: Jieitai Kanochi Nite, Kaku Tatakaeri. Very interesting concept and engaging art and storyline so far. The episodes seem to fly by, I almost wish they were longer than 20 minutes XD
You might enjoy it as well, if you enjoy Rokka. 

Also watching Akagami no Shirayukihime. Completely different style and genre, but adorable <3 I've been reading the manga ever since it had 3 chapters or so, really thrilled to see the anime of it and it definitely meets my expectations!


----------



## shunishu

omg ore monogatari is at it again .. i cant even.. xD


----------



## Bowie

Just finished watching episode three of Junjou Romantica season three. I am so glad Misaki is starting to accept his love for Usagi. Well, by accept I mean not yell at Usagi constantly for saying he loves him. Then again, that still happens from time to time. You know what? Forget everything good I just said about Misaki's progress.


----------



## yoshiskye1

Bowie said:


> Just finished watching episode three of Junjou Romantica season three. I am so glad Misaki is starting to accept his love for Usagi. Well, by accept I mean not yell at Usagi constantly for saying he loves him. Then again, that still happens from time to time. You know what? Forget everything good I just said about Misaki's progress.



The way Misaki developed was really subtle but y'know it kinda hits home more. Just the little things that change. Such a cute anime, kinda my guilty pleasure


----------



## faithmads

I never even considered watching anime, and then one of my kinda friends (close acquaintances? idk) told me to watch fairy tail and i fell in love with it... i told one of my other kinda friends because he said he was OBSESSED with anime and said it was dumb and a beginners anime. i don't really know what that means since i havent tried to watch any other anime, i'm trying to finish fairy tail first c: so i'm open to any suggestions, and please tell me what he meant lol i'm still so confused

i know i sound really really like 2 year old ish in this but i have no idea about anything anime rip me i want to so bad though


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

I just started watching Prison school and it's surprisingly pretty good. I'm not a fan of fanservice animes with all the huge breasted anime girls and panty shots, but it's actually pretty good. There's only two episodes out right now


----------



## Locket

I just finished watching Clannad After Story. 



Spoiler



POOR TOMOYO THOUGH!



Is Angel Beats any good?


----------



## Alice

Mariah said:


> What a sad, pathetic life.



From good to okay to garbage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



yoshiskye1 said:


> I have, at first I found it slow but it was actually really engaging and now I recommend it to everyone ^_^



I liked another, but the last few episodes just killed me. The ending was so... ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> I just finished watching Clannad After Story.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> POOR TOMOYO THOUGH!
> 
> 
> 
> Is Angel Beats any good?



Angel beats had its finer points,  namely the music. Overall i thought it was okay. Not as good as fanatics make it out to be. The ending feels really abrupt.


----------



## Keitara

faithmads said:


> I never even considered watching anime, and then one of my kinda friends (close acquaintances? idk) told me to watch fairy tail and i fell in love with it... i told one of my other kinda friends because he said he was OBSESSED with anime and said it was dumb and a beginners anime. i don't really know what that means since i havent tried to watch any other anime, i'm trying to finish fairy tail first c: so i'm open to any suggestions, and please tell me what he meant lol i'm still so confused
> 
> i know i sound really really like 2 year old ish in this but i have no idea about anything anime rip me i want to so bad though



you took the right path, my friend.
If you like Fairy Tail, I'm sure you will love One Piece! 
*...Join the One Piece army!*


----------



## Swiftstream

I just started watching School-Live.



Spoiler



It's actually so unnerving to watch now after the first episode... I particularly find Yuki to be disturbing as her mind is so broken...


----------



## Ste

Still watching One Piece, still on the Skypiea arc, I like it in between being ok and good, that's what I'll say about it. I think Alabasta was so good for me, I'm comparing it to that D: I miss Vivi =(
Haven't watched Pokemon in a while.
Decided I prefer reading the manga for Fairy Tail instead of watching the anime.


----------



## faithmads

Keitara said:


> you took the right path, my friend.
> If you like Fairy Tail, I'm sure you will love One Piece!
> *...Join the One Piece army!*



I'll watch that as soon as i finish fairy tail! i'm glad that fairy tail was actually a good choice, my old friend made it sound like it was a crime to watch it lol


----------



## yoshiskye1

Alice said:


> From good to okay to garbage.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I liked another, but the last few episodes just killed me. The ending was so... ridiculous.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Angel beats had its finer points,  namely the music. Overall i thought it was okay. Not as good as fanatics make it out to be. The ending feels really abrupt.



yeah the ending of another was just so OTT. like you can't create such an elaborate extra side of the plot 5 seconds before the climax just so you HAVE a climax. the last few episodes were just not that great imo but still a great anime


----------



## Keitara

faithmads said:


> I'll watch that as soon as i finish fairy tail! i'm glad that fairy tail was actually a good choice, my old friend made it sound like it was a crime to watch it lol



nah, everyone their own cake! If you love it, why should it be a crime? Every anime has its own charms!
Can't wait to see you start with One Piece!!  Make sure you enjoy every lil episode to the fullest, it's truly a masterpiece! ♥


----------



## Alice

Keitara said:


> nah, everyone their own cake! If you love it, why should it be a crime? Every anime has its own charms!
> Can't wait to see you start with One Piece!!  Make sure you enjoy every lil episode to the fullest, it's truly a masterpiece! ♥



I loved one piece, but usually drop it and then catch up after about 30-40 more episodes are out.



Spoiler



Im currently on park after the part where Luffy and Sabo were reunited.


----------



## Llust

im in the middle of watching parasyte and unlike the other animes ive seen (which is over 90) this one is a masterpiece


----------



## Keitara

Alice said:


> I loved one piece, but usually drop it and then catch up after about 30-40 more episodes are out.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently on park after the part where Luffy and Sabo were reunited.


mmh I can understand, waiting a week  for 1 episode one after another is hard. Watching a whole bunch of episodes in one flow is way nicer, but I couldn't do that because I'd freak out in the meantime '-'


Spoiler: dressrosa



ahhhhhh that part was so heart-warming! Dressrosa before that part is really slow, but now it goes a bit faster! The fight against Mingo finally started and Law's past is about being told!


----------



## Cou

Ste said:


> Still watching One Piece, still on the Skypiea arc, I like it in between being ok and good, that's what I'll say about it. I think Alabasta was so good for me, I'm comparing it to that D: I miss Vivi =(
> Haven't watched Pokemon in a while.
> Decided I prefer reading the manga for Fairy Tail instead of watching the anime.



ngl skypiea arc dragged it for me esp after alabasta arc (which was my favorite arc of all time until marineford arc) but when i reread it all, i ended up loving it so much and the characters ;A; probably not a fan of the whole mantra and stuff they talked about at first but hold on to it and get through the arc, i promise you, the next arc is gonna blow your mind.. and the next arc, and the next, until forever.


----------



## Keitara

ahhh so many One Piece fans around here ; v ;
It makes me feel so loved for an unknown weird reason xD
Let's spread the love with a Chopper huggin Usopp right in the arms gif!


----------



## kaitastrophe

i need anime to watch!
i like romantic anime, ya know, the one with all the feeeeels...
thanks!
also, please no horror anime.
im ok with harem, especially if its funny.​


----------



## Cou

kaitastrophe said:


> i need anime to watch!
> i like romantic anime, ya know, the one with all the feeeeels...
> thanks!
> also, please no horror anime.
> im ok with harem, especially if its funny.​


oooh do you like shoujo and do you happen to read manga? o: 

for romance anime though uhhhhh my favs are lovely complex, kamisama hajimema****a, kimi ni todoke, bokura ga ita (??? idk why i like this burn me), special a (the art is like uh but its p cute..), toradora, ao haru ride, and tnari no kaibutsu kun ; youve probably seen like most if not all of them but anyway

there's also nisekoi which starts off p cute but kinda gets too haremy but so far it's tolerable.. good luck!


----------



## Keitara

kaitastrophe said:


> i need anime to watch!
> i like romantic anime, ya know, the one with all the feeeeels...
> thanks!
> also, please no horror anime.
> im ok with harem, especially if its funny.​



Maid-sama and if you also read manga, *Dengeki Daisy*. It's such a friggin shame it doesn't have an anime -_-
it's a really unique one in the shoujo world!! No betrayal, no distance relationships, no boring settings (school festival, looking for a university, finding a job, etc boooring...), in the contrary! It contains a little bit of fighting and drama, it's very deep, (t makes you really cry seeing the boy in his struggle with his past) and the love between the main protagonists is so genuine and you just have to treasure it. I could go on!
*God, please anyone make this an anime so that it finally gets the fame it earns!!*


----------



## momiji345

Magic kaitou 
Detective Conan or in america its call  case close 
Kyoukai no Rinne ( author is the same who did  inuyasha and Ranma 1/2 )


----------



## Celty

Just finished watching K Project, and I swear my heart broke.


----------



## Ste

I think one piece fans like me should create a One Piece thread to talk about it


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> I think one piece fans like me should create a One Piece thread to talk about it



there already is one!^^ even if it's a bit dead lately
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279595-✿✿✿-One-Piece-anime-manga-✿✿✿


----------



## device

idk why you've got another thread just for one piece the reasoning for this thread is to talk about anime so you can talk about one piece in this thread


----------



## Keitara

fwts said:


> idk why you've got another thread just for one piece the reasoning for this thread is to talk about anime so you can talk about one piece in this thread



I didn't start the One Piece thread 
Anyways, One Piece is too cool for this thread.

Just kidding of course xD  I think this thread here is mainly for "I watch x y currently, it's pretty nice imo." and "I finished xy, I need some recommendations for a new shoujo anime to watch". It's more for generalization?

Well, it's nice to have a thread only for fans of one particular anime, One Piece has many fans around here after all. You can post your own theories etc. Some people also might feel annoyed by my-- *ahem* our fangirling ^^''


----------



## device

Keitara said:


> I didn't start the One Piece thread
> Anyways, One Piece is too cool for this thread.
> 
> Just kidding of course xD  I think this thread here is mainly for "I watch x y currently, it's pretty nice imo." and "I finished xy, I need some recommendations for a new shoujo anime to watch". It's more for generalization?
> 
> Well, it's nice to have a thread only for fans of one particular anime, One Piece has many fans around here after all. You can post your own theories etc. Some people also might feel annoyed by my-- *ahem* our fangirling ^^''



so since there's a one piece only thread does that mean every other anime that exists can have it's own thread as well


----------



## Keitara

fwts said:


> so since there's a one piece only thread does that mean every other anime that exists can have it's own thread as well



well I think all of them would die pretty fast, as long as there's a big number of fans around here of this particular anime it should be fine in my opinion


----------



## device

Keitara said:


> well I think all of them would die pretty fast, as long as there's a big number of fans around here of this particular anime it should be fine in my opinion



but didn't the thread for one piece die


----------



## Keitara

fwts said:


> but didn't the thread for one piece die


it did... but it's never too late to revive it 
Maybe a lot of people never saw it, like Ste ^^


----------



## device

Keitara said:


> it did... but it's never too late to revive it
> Maybe a lot of people never saw it, like Ste ^^



if it hasn't had a post in a while then that'd be grave digging


----------



## Keitara

fwts said:


> if it hasn't had a post in a while then that'd be grave digging



well like I said, I'd like to revive it and try again, that's all. If it's a crime, then hey, come and get me into prison 
I don't have any more to say about this matter ^^


----------



## Ste

I don't really see any harm in creating threads for specific anime shows. Or TV or film. Good place where you could talk about a specific thing, rather than a general thread where you update people what you watch and ask for recommendations (like this thread for example!). It can get pretty confusing talking about One Piece for pages and pages on this thread when people don't want to hear one thing about it.
I looked at that thread Keitara, and I found a massive spoiler I thought wasn't true :/ If we do revive it, best to use spoilers 
For example:


Spoiler: dont read this if you're not past the Alabasta arc



Crocodile was badass (not as generic as this but big spoilers) xD


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> I don't really see any harm in creating threads for specific anime shows. Or TV or film. Good place where you could talk about a specific thing, rather than a general thread where you update people what you watch and ask for recommendations (like this thread for example!). It can get pretty confusing talking about One Piece for pages and pages on this thread when people don't want to hear one thing about it.
> I looked at that thread Keitara, and I found a massive spoiler I thought wasn't true :/ If we do revive it, best to use spoilers
> For example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dont read this if you're not past the Alabasta arc
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile was badass (not as generic as this but big spoilers) xD



I agree with you ^^


Spoiler: one piece; no worries, not spoiling, just hyping you a bit ahah



oh no, what was the massive spoiler? ;-; 
yeah Crocoboy is badass! He will be even more badass later on!! Oda said that he made a little mistake because he made him appear way too early in the series. Stay hyped! C:



OH LOL I just realized that you just made an example.... oop ahahah
well whatever! I agree with you about the spoiler thing!


----------



## Ste

Keitara said:


> I agree with you ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: one piece; no worries, not spoiling, just hyping you a bit ahah
> 
> 
> 
> oh no, what was the massive spoiler? ;-;
> yeah Crocoboy is badass! He will be even more badass later on!! Oda said that he made a little mistake because he made him appear way too early in the series. Stay hyped! C:
> 
> 
> 
> OH LOL I just realized that you just made an example.... oop ahahah
> well whatever! I agree with you about the spoiler thing!





Spoiler: don't read if you haven't watched ALL of the episodes (as I'm not sure when it happens)



I read that Ace dies. I first found out by a fan drawing when I was searching OP online. And somebody has said it in the thread. I was hoping it wasn't true but gaaahhh


=(


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> Spoiler: don't read if you haven't watched ALL of the episodes (as I'm not sure when it happens)
> 
> 
> 
> I read that Ace dies. I first found out by a fan drawing when I was searching OP online. And somebody has said it in the thread. I was hoping it wasn't true but gaaahhh
> 
> 
> =(





Spoiler: do not read if you don't know Marineford



oh ****. That's one of the worst things which could happen. It happened to me too.

 I knew it long before I even saw Ace in the anime. A friend who introduced me into One Piece told me. He asked me if he could spoil me things, and I was like "yeah sure I don't care". Because at that point of time, I didn't even have much interest in One Piece and I didn't think I would actually start to watch it. But I did. And it made me go crazy.

I knew he would die, and when the arc's started revolving around Ace, it felt terrible. Like, the characters try to save him but you already know that it's pointless. If you love One Piece, then that hurts! 
Being spoiled about that is real ****, but it unfortunately happened, dang it. Well, you better prepare yourself for it when the arc about it starts (aka some buckets for your tears and thousands of tissues). The arcs are: mainly Impel Down & Marineford, and also the end of Amazon Lily and Post-War. Roughly episodes 400-500

Tbh I barely can accept it myself. I just try to swallow it down. But I can tell you something nice. Ace died, but Luffy is not alone. He has his nakama, and someone else who just recently came back C: Stay hyped for it!!
-ABOUT THAT THING- make sure you *don't watch One Piece videos on YT*. You'll get spoiled, no matter how careful you are. I experienced it myself, please don't do the same mistake T_T


----------



## Ste

^^^I won't read that as I haven't xD Man I'm curious!


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> ^^^I won't read that as I haven't xD Man I'm curious!



oh well I didn't spoiler anything, I just mentioned the thing you already know now


----------



## Ste

Keitara said:


> oh well I didn't spoiler anything, I just mentioned the thing you already know now



Ok I read it xD


Spoiler



I'm on episode 178 at the moment. The Skypiea arc! I'm on the part where Zoro is fighting Ohm, and Luffy, Gan Fall and Nami are in the massive snake. 
I also found out about Brook being in the show, as I watched a clip before I watched the show (as I didn't think I'd watch OP like you said before xD). Also found out about Franky? Only know his name and that he's a big character xD. I also found out Robin was in the show, like 3 episodes before she was! It was because of the new title opening! It had her in it! Could they not have waited a couple episodes? >.>


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tried a couple episode of Blood Blockade Battlefront. I don't think I'll continue it. I was really confused what was going on and didn't really enjoy it much.


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> Ok I read it xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on episode 178 at the moment. The Skypiea arc! I'm on the part where Zoro is fighting Ohm, and Luffy, Gan Fall and Nami are in the massive snake.
> I also found out about Brook being in the show, as I watched a clip before I watched the show (as I didn't think I'd watch OP like you said before xD). Also found out about Franky? Only know his name and that he's a big character xD. I also found out Robin was in the show, like 3 episodes before she was! It was because of the new title opening! It had her in it! Could they not have waited a couple episodes? >.>





Spoiler



Skypiea is such an adventurous arc! I found it very lovely, even if it's a bit slow/dragged. 
I totally loved how Luffy fought against Bellamy, he one-shot him AHAHAHAAHAHAHAAH ...Oh well. That's from the Skypiea point... you will understand when you caught up ^^
AHH you're so like me!XD I wasn't spoiled about Franky and Brook. May I ask what kind of clip you watched? xD
Franky is big. And his fashion sense it quite... unique x)
I hate that as well! The openings always spoiler a lot about upcoming new characters. Isn't it funny that Sanji,Nami,Usopp and Zoro are all already in the crew in the opening even though you're just on episode 3?? >-<


----------



## Ste

Keitara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Skypiea is such an adventurous arc! I found it very lovely, even if it's a bit slow/dragged.
> I totally loved how Luffy fought against Bellamy, he one-shot him AHAHAHAAHAHAHAAH ...Oh well. That's from the Skypiea point... you will understand when you caught up ^^
> AHH you're so like me!XD I wasn't spoiled about Franky and Brook. May I ask what kind of clip you watched? xD
> Franky is big. And his fashion sense it quite... unique x)
> I hate that as well! The openings always spoiler a lot about upcoming new characters. Isn't it funny that Sanji,Nami,Usopp and Zoro are all already in the crew in the opening even though you're just on episode 3?? >-<





Spoiler



It would be weird if Koby and Luffy had their own opening for episode 1 xD. 
The clip I watched, I can't remember much about it but Brook was playing an instrument or something, and being flirty? I can barely remember


----------



## device

have any of you watched absolute duo?

ive watched 6 episodes of it at the moment


----------



## Keitara

Ste said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It would be weird if Koby and Luffy had their own opening for episode 1 xD.
> The clip I watched, I can't remember much about it but Brook was playing an instrument or something, and being flirty? I can barely remember





Spoiler



LOL true!! XD Didn't think about that 
But it's still a shame... there was quite a lot of drama, when Nami left, when Sanji refused to join, Zoro didn't seem to be interested at all, Usopp wanted to go out to sea himself, but all that drama was destroyed because it was obvious that they would join anyways :/
Oh haha yeah, that are 2 obvious treats about him!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I've caught up to both Ore Monogatari and Rinne on Crunchyroll, and I'm currently rereading the Rurouni Kenshin manga. I might watch some of the anime at some point, but I'd like to rewatch Evangelion sometime before school starts.

Kind of disappointed in Crunchyroll's selection of anime. :/ I've never really used it before now, but I'm surprised by the stuff they do and don't have for the most part.


----------



## Llust

im like the last person to watch attack on titan lol..i put that anime on hold for a year. honestly, i cant take the anime seriously anymore because its so mainstream and all the quotes/memes from it are overused..but its alright. not that much of a fan of it though


----------



## Amyy

i take back what i said about god eater.. lol

i couldnt sit through the second ep


----------



## Vanillaton

Is anyone watching/ reading Gangsta at the moment or plans to do so in the future?


----------



## Mairmalade

Vanillaton said:


> Is anyone watching/ reading Gangsta at the moment or plans to do so in the future?



Watching -- one of my favorites of the season. I'm a sucker for its atmosphere, but still. The manga is also well done if you're an avid reader and like checking out both mediums.


----------



## Vanillaton

Mairmalade said:


> Watching -- one of my favorites of the season. I'm a sucker for its atmosphere, but still. The manga is also well done if you're an avid reader and like checking out both mediums.



I'm really surprised how closely the anime is following the manga. I'm not fluent so I have to wait for the scanlations and the latest chapter is such a cliffhanger. 



Spoiler: beware of the spoilers



I really don't want it to be Connie and how could the doctor do that to cuddly bear Nicolas (even though it helped him with Erica). Speaking of Erica, how could she leave him behind and how could delico do that?


----------



## Alienfish

Started watching Psycho-Pass today, really enjoying it.  

It should be up anyone's alley if they like stuff like Shadowrun, Blade Runner or just gore/psychology in general.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Umeko said:


> Started watching Psycho-Pass today, really enjoying it.
> 
> It should be up anyone's alley if they like stuff like Shadowrun, Blade Runner or just gore/psychology in general.



I really liked Psycho-Pass. I've been avoiding the second season though. I heard it wasn't as good and I can believe it considering how the first one ended.


----------



## Aniko

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really liked Psycho-Pass. I've been avoiding the second season though. I heard it wasn't as good and I can believe it considering how the first one ended.



I didn't find it bad unlike plenty of people but we are missing Kogami and characters like Makishima.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Aniko said:


> I didn't find it bad unlike plenty of people but we are missing Kogami and characters like Makishima.



I'm going to watch it anyways, but Kogami isn't it? That's too bad. He was one of my favorites.


----------



## Aniko

Yeah, the characters lack charisma in my opinion in the second season. The first time I saw Psycho-pass I was disappointed by some drawings and animation, I prefer the re-edited version.

I must also admit that I've found the first season predictable, there was no surprise for me, perhaps because I had already read similar stories with similar situation like the sibyl form.


----------



## Alienfish

DarkDesertFox said:


> I really liked Psycho-Pass. I've been avoiding the second season though. I heard it wasn't as good and I can believe it considering how the first one ended.



Yeah I read about that lol. And yes watched the two first ep's today and it seems really awesome. And man dude the first episode gore.. <3


----------



## puppy

okay i love gangsta so much asdfghj i didnt think i would like it as much as i do its so out of my forte
i started readying the manga and i just love??? the characters???????
alex is a beautiful black princess
nic is deaf and short and still badass and surprisingly cute??
worrick is handsome and funny and thoughtful towards alex 
every1 should watch gangsta ok
just be warned its pppp graphic at times


----------



## Ichigo.

I'm, like, years late to the party, but I finally started watching Kyoukai no Kanata. I don't have many anime-watching friends irl, but this guy mentioned he really liked it, and curiosity got the best of me. I'm 4 episodes in right now, and I'm enjoying it so far. But it sorta feels like Noragami with less interesting characters. My main problem so far is that the characters lack depth, but I've got 8 episodes to go, so.


----------



## Thunder

It's been awhile since I've watched knk, decent watch but I don't remember it being anything _too_ special.


----------



## Amyy

aleonhart said:


> I'm, like, years late to the party, but I finally started watching Kyoukai no Kanata. I don't have many anime-watching friends irl, but this guy mentioned he really liked it, and curiosity got the best of me. I'm 4 episodes in right now, and I'm enjoying it so far. But it sorta feels like Noragami with less interesting characters. My main problem so far is that the characters lack depth, but I've got 8 episodes to go, so.



i didnt really like it, i loved the art and animation but thats about it. i dont even really remember the whole plot lol


----------



## Ichigo.

Amyy said:


> i didnt really like it, i loved the art and animation but thats about it. i dont even really remember the whole plot lol



I feel like that's true for a lot of anime from Kyoto Animation actually.


----------



## Thunder

I thought Nichijou had a pretty compelling story.


----------



## Alienfish

puppy said:


> just be warned its pppp graphic at times



ok now i wanna read it 


lol and ya really enjoyed Psycho-Pass, can't say the music is the best but that's your standard weird electronic nowadays. I miss when OST were either catchy af pop or heavy metal (like Mnemosyne).


----------



## Rei Kisaragi

I'm watching Digimon Xros Wars rn, even now it is very similar to Pok?mon, I still like it. I enjoy a anime without fanservice or buckets of guts (Yes corpse party) sometimes. If you think Yu-gi-oh! And Pok?mon are similar, watch this.

Animes I've watched are -

Cardcaptor Sakura 
Black Butler
FMA
FMA - Brotherhood
Corpse Party
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters (First Gen FTW!!!!!!)
Pokemon
Digimon Fusion (Xros Wars dub)
Duel Masters (Meh...)
Death Note
Attack on Titan


----------



## Llust

im watching daily lives of highschool boys. its obviously not an ideal anime for someone who looks for plot/character development/drama/etc etc..but its just one of those animes for the laughs. i actually find most episodes really funny and interesting to watch, it feels like the episodes pass by really quickly too considering its 24 minutes per episode like every other anime


----------



## ThePayne22

Soushi said:


> im watching daily lives of highschool boys. its obviously not an ideal anime for someone who looks for plot/character development/drama/etc etc..but its just one of those animes for the laughs. i actually find most episodes really funny and interesting to watch, it feels like the episodes pass by really quickly too considering its 24 minutes per episode like every other anime



Daily Lives is the perfect anime to watch with friends I'd say. We had this giant group of 20 people and we all assigned each other roles, (I was Literature Girl) and that made everything 10x better. While I'd recommend it however, gotta say that Nichijou is a masterpiece and really beats out Daily Lives overall.

I actually just started Uppote! yesterday and...uhh... I'm not really sure what to think yet, lol. Probably will start Nagi no Asukara tonight if I can't take any more moe guns, xD


----------



## Tianna

Currently watching: Princess Tutu
Favorite anime by far: Soul Eater


----------



## Zanessa

Finished Kimi ni Todoke and I'm almost caught up on the manga.
Send me more shoujo ;A;

I've Seen: 
Ao Haru Ride
Kimi ni Todoke

I've Read/Reading:
Orange
Ao Haru Ride
Taiyou No le
Strobe Edge


----------



## L. Lawliet

To anyone looking for a new anime/manga, id recommend Seraph of the End. Its vampires vs humans in a post apoc tokyo


----------



## Jacob

Tianna said:


> Currently watching: Princess Tutu
> Favorite anime by far: Soul Eater



OMFG SOUL EATER IS NUMBER 1!!!


----------



## riummi

I've watched like 150 or more series. If you need a suggestion, I'm sure I could give you one xD


----------



## Llust

watching shokugeki no souma (food wars). i dropped it for some reason after the first episode was released, but im glad i got back to it. everything is great expect for the fact that the anime causes me to salivate..and the ecchi scenes are pretty awkward to watch when other people are around


----------



## riummi

ZanessaGaily said:


> Finished Kimi ni Todoke and I'm almost caught up on the manga.
> Send me more shoujo ;A;
> 
> I've Seen:
> Ao Haru Ride
> Kimi ni Todoke
> 
> I've Read/Reading:
> Orange
> Ao Haru Ride
> Taiyou No le
> Strobe Edge



Mangahere has so much shoujo manga ;u; it's the best ;u;

*Anime* ( most are very good)

Say 'I love you' : ok :/
Special A : a bit old and it can get annoying at times...
****Chihayafuru : (gr8 unless you hate poems)
Lovely Complex : funny
***Kamisama Hajimema****e : (AHHH <3 ) (Lol it got censored... ) 
***Toradora : this is a classic .-.
***Ouran High School Host Club: also a bit old but very hilarious
Kaichou wait maid-sama : never finished but it started out great
Shugo Chara : LOL pretty much little kids with magical powers...not bad
**Hanasaku iroha: very laid back, not a lot of romance, but it's enjoyable ;u;
Inu x Boku SS: eh it's ok
**Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun funny and cute) 

*Manga* 
*indicates personal favs.

Last Game
Ookami Shoujo To Kuro Ouji
*Hibi Chouchou
L-DK
*Hiyokoi
**Mairunovich 
Akatsuki no Yona ( its so so)
*Kyou no Kira-kun
*Suki desu Suzuki-kun!!
*Sugar Soldier
Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu
**Stardust Wink
Ookamidomo no ****sukekata
Ouji to Hero
*Bokura ga Ita
Boku kara Kimi ga Kienai
16 Life


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> Finished Kimi ni Todoke and I'm almost caught up on the manga.
> Send me more shoujo ;A;
> 
> I've Seen:
> Ao Haru Ride
> Kimi ni Todoke
> 
> I've Read/Reading:
> Orange
> Ao Haru Ride
> Taiyou No le
> Strobe Edge


!! yeah tonari no kaibutsu kun definitely! horimiya is also great, not a shoujo genre apparently but it actually is? hirunaka no ryuusei is my favorite shoujo and uhmm whatelse,, 

hibi chouchou, namaikizakarai, ookami shoujo to kuro ouji??, and yeah lovely complex and kamisama hajimema****a!!! special a is also good except the art is kinda weird... 


if you liked ao haru ride though, definitely try hirunaka no ryuusei.


----------



## Amyy

Soushi said:


> watching shokugeki no souma (food wars). i dropped it for some reason after the first episode was released, but im glad i got back to it. everything is great expect for the fact that the anime causes me to salivate..and the ecchi scenes are pretty awkward to watch when other people are around



i love shokugeki so much :') it was pretty awkward when i watched the first couple episodes cause i watched it with friends over skype lolol but now its not that bad


----------



## Alienfish

L. Lawliet said:


> To anyone looking for a new anime/manga, id recommend Seraph of the End. Its vampires vs humans in a post apoc tokyo



Yeah it seems good indeed, wish they'd stock the manga here so I could buy it :[


----------



## tokkio

just finished season 1 of princess tutu and i think it was so good.. like, the only thing i didn't like about it is the art style of some chars but yeah it's an old anime soooo... heheh but loved it tho


----------



## Alienfish

tokkio said:


> just finished season 1 of princess tutu and i think it was so good.. like, the only thing i didn't like about it is the art style of some chars but yeah it's an old anime soooo... heheh but loved it tho



u fail :[

tbh i prefer older anime with fluffy hair and fun clothes, i hate this overly pointy style like vampire knight or kitchen princess.


----------



## tokkio

Umeko said:


> u fail :[
> 
> tbh i prefer older anime with fluffy hair and fun clothes, i hate this overly pointy style like vampire knight or kitchen princess.



lol honestly when i said i disliked the art design of some characters i just meant fakir's hair lmao idk that sort of hairstyle just doesnt appeal to me *shrugs*


----------



## Alienfish

tokkio said:


> lol honestly when i said i disliked the art design of some characters i just meant fakir's hair lmao idk that sort of hairstyle just doesnt appeal to me *shrugs*


lel

i see, well i kinda like it


----------



## L. Lawliet

Umeko said:


> Yeah it seems good indeed, wish they'd stock the manga here so I could buy it :[



its on amazon for cheaper than Barnes and noble iirc

EDIT: It is in fact cheaper. you can even preorder the september issue for about 5 dollars


----------



## Bird person

Currently hooked on Fairy Tail. Any suggestions on what to watch?


----------



## riummi

Bird person said:


> Currently hooked on Fairy Tail. Any suggestions on what to watch?



What genre are you looking for?


----------



## Bird person

riummi said:


> What genre are you looking for?



Shoujo is good


----------



## riummi

Bird person said:


> Shoujo is good



:') I made some recommendations on the page before this c; (or somewhere near there) for someone else who was looking for shoujo anime


----------



## Nizzy

i just started watching polar bear cafe. its so cute, i tried watching one piece but i couldnt get in to

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just started watching polar bear cafe. its so cute, i tried watching one piece but i couldnt get in to it


----------



## Cou

Bird person said:


> Currently hooked on Fairy Tail. Any suggestions on what to watch?



if you liked fairy tail, then i recommend hxh 2011 or one piece? same shounen feels tbh

if you're looking for shoujo, yeah there's a list in the previous page ^^


----------



## Nizzy

its really some good recommendations ya'll got me ready to bust out my crunchyroll &nd watch  some amine


----------



## Ramza

I'm about 7 episodes deep into Kimagure Orange Road. It's cute and bearable to watch unlike it's "sort-of rival" Maison Ikkoku.


----------



## Mairmalade

Finally got around to watching Redline. What a ride that was.
Now listening to its amazing OST. <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

I've started watching K-ON and it's super cute, different to the action packed anime I usually watch. It's a nice change.

I have 2 weeks of nothing planned since my bf is on holiday and other friends are away too. So can anyone give me some suggestions for some anime (of any genre) to watch? Preferably ones with between 12 - 24 episodes.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Gugurre Kokkuri-san!
Super cute and funny anime 1100000000/10


----------



## DarkDesertFox

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I've started watching K-ON and it's super cute, different to the action packed anime I usually watch. It's a nice change.
> 
> I have 2 weeks of nothing planned since my bf is on holiday and other friends are away too. So can anyone give me some suggestions for some anime (of any genre) to watch? Preferably ones with between 12 - 24 episodes.



I also started K-On recently. I've been watching it casually unlike the other animes I've been watching where I have to make sure I'm fully focused on it.

_Ore Monogatari!!_ is a really cute romance anime airing right now. It's different from your regular romance anime and fun to watch. *8.16/10 MAL*
_
Shokugeki no Souma_ you must give a chance if you plan on watching it. There is an unnecessary amount of fanservice at the beginning episodes, but as it progresses you will get sucked into the story. It's a cooking anime currently airing following a boy who aspires to surpass his father in cooking so his dad sends him to this elite cooking school where he meets fierce competitors and makes some pretty sweet friends. *8.49/10 on MAL*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

DarkDesertFox said:


> I also started K-On recently. I've been watching it casually unlike the other animes I've been watching where I have to make sure I'm fully focused on it.
> 
> _Ore Monogatari!!_ is a really cute romance anime airing right now. It's different from your regular romance anime and fun to watch. *8.16/10 MAL*
> _
> Shokugeki no Souma_ you must give a chance if you plan on watching it. There is an unnecessary amount of fanservice at the beginning episodes, but as it progresses you will get sucked into the story. It's a cooking anime currently airing following a boy who aspires to surpass his father in cooking so his dad sends him to this elite cooking school where he meets fierce competitors and makes some pretty sweet friends. *8.49/10 on MAL*



Thank you :3 I'll try and check them out some time today.


----------



## Hatori

I haven't been watching any anime for quite a while -- is there anything anyone would recommend? (Preferably something from these genres: Psychological, Horror, or Supernatural). I'm open to other suggestions as well (like Romance, but preferably with little to no fanservice! I get tired of that)...

Anime or manga is fine by me (I usually prefer to read manga instead).

Thank you!


----------



## Llust

Hatori said:


> I haven't been watching any anime for quite a while -- is there anything anyone would recommend? (Preferably something from these genres: Psychological, Horror, or Supernatural). I'm open to other suggestions as well (like Romance, but preferably with little to no fanservice! I get tired of that)...
> 
> Anime or manga is fine by me (I usually prefer to read manga instead).
> 
> Thank you!



tokyo ghoul - it's basically what is sounds like, a post ghoul apoc in tokyo. i personally think the manga is a lot better than the anime, but it's worth watching. everything about it is amazing (the art, character development, sound, etc) but to be honest, things start getting slightly boring in a way once you get to season two--the first season is a masterpiece though. theres a third season coming up so im hoping it takes a good turn to being a masterpiece again

corpse party - this is probably one of the best gory/horror animes i've seen. it's only a few episodes, but as a fair warning--the graphics and gore are *really* detailed and disturbing--but whether or not it bothers you depends on the type of person you are (i.e. i suggested it to my friend who's not a horror person at all, but i didnt find out until after we watched the anime together over skype. i already finished the anime by that time, but a re watch is nice every once in awhile. during a really gruesome scene, i was just staring at the screen not disturbed at all, and i forgot why but i actually found it kind of humurous? out of nowhere i heard crying and she just ended the call. oops) im not sure how to explain it, but you should give it a shot

another - i put the anime on hold after ep four so i cant properly judge it, but from what i've seen it looks like a decent anime--the main character is really similar to the female mc from chuunibyou ga ****ai

kokoro connect - unlike the other three, this is mainly supernatural. it involves love triangles, a sh-t ton of drama and more. basically, there's this group of friends all in the same school club and out of nowhere this thing, which is classified information, starts messing around with this group of friends, such as making them switch bodies, turning them into kids, etc. the thing i mentioned is trying to entertain himself, so he tries messing around with the lives of those students to satisfy himself--which in the process, leads those friends towards the path of dramatic times and possibly ending their friendship through the hardship they encounter--but they set a goal to maintain their friendship, which obviously isn't an easy goal to maintain. there's a lot of other concepts to the anime as well, but thats just one of the main concepts


----------



## device

tokyo ghoul is p good


----------



## Benevoir

Hatori said:


> I haven't been watching any anime for quite a while -- is there anything anyone would recommend? (Preferably something from these genres: Psychological, Horror, or Supernatural). I'm open to other suggestions as well (like Romance, but preferably with little to no fanservice! I get tired of that)...
> 
> Anime or manga is fine by me (I usually prefer to read manga instead).
> 
> Thank you!


These are ones I remember atm:


 Shiki
 Parasyte: the maxim
 PSYCHO-PASS
 Blood+ (I wouldn't bother watching the second season Blood-C it's terrible)
 Dogs: Bullets & Carnage [manga]
 Paranoia Agent
 Tokyo Ghoul
 Death Parade
 Fate/Stay Night
 Zankyou no Terror

These don't fall under the Psychological/Horror/Supernatural category but I personally recommend watching them if you haven't!


 Steins;Gate
 Darker than Black
 Aldnoah.Zero
 Garo: Honoo no Kokuin (I'm only up to around episode 4-5 but it's pretty good so far)


----------



## Nizzy

just started watching fairy tail &nd Natsu is bae!!!!


----------



## Hatori

@Soushi
I'm actually reading Tokyo Ghoul at the moment and I do agree with you, too! The anime confused me because so many things were left out and I had no clue who the other people were and what the heck was going on. After reading the manga, it definitely made more sense. 

I've watched some episodes of Corpse Party but I guess I forgot about that!;; It didn't necessarily bother me. I've seen worse graphic things, but I know what you mean ^^

I've heard of both Another and Kokoro Connect but I've never watched them. Perhaps I'll give them a try! Thank you!


@Benevoir

(Oh gosh, I should have perhaps made a list of what I've watched... I'm sorry! Sometimes I forget what I've watched/read already, but thank you so much for the suggestions!)

From your list, the only ones I haven't watched/read or heard of are:

PSYCHO-PASS (I was suggested this by a friend as well!)
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage [manga] 
Garo: Hoono no Kokuin

The rest I've watched and enjoyed very much! (My avatar is Nine from Zankyou no Terror  )
I'll definitely keep these in mind as well! Thank you very much!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Tokyo Ghoul is toying with my souls.


----------



## riummi

Hatori said:


> I haven't been watching any anime for quite a while -- is there anything anyone would recommend? (Preferably something from these genres: Psychological, Horror, or Supernatural). I'm open to other suggestions as well (like Romance, but preferably with little to no fanservice! I get tired of that)...
> 
> Anime or manga is fine by me (I usually prefer to read manga instead).
> 
> Thank you!





Spoiler



*Related to Psychological, Horror and Supernatural*]

Another
Blue Exorcist (has manga series)
Gosick (not much horror but mystery)
No. 6
Serial Experiments Lain (psychological, and trippy o.o)
Tokyo ESP
Un-go
Parasyte the maxim
Hell Girl
Gargantia on the verdurous planet
Yamishibai (ugh horror short stories o.o)
Kite Liberator
Elfen Lied
Deadman Wonderland
Paranoia Agent (o.o)
Shiki
Psycho Pass
Kuro****suji
Higurashi (When they Cry)
Mirai Nikki
Kokoro Connect
Ghost Hunt (classic horror and mystery, loved it)

*Heard of:*
Aoi Bungaku
Denpa teki na Kanojo
Perfect Blue 
Shadow Star
Gyo



*Others that I recommend (mainly light hearted/romance) *:
Anohana 
Chihayafuru
Akame ga Kill
Silver Spoon
Noragami
Spice and Wolf
Wagnaria!
Gangsta
Seraph of the End


----------



## Llust

just started watching another and almost done with it. tbh its not disturbing for me at all yet people always complain about how creepy is it straight from the beginning--the horror story that's put into the anime isn't much compared to other stories and animes such as corpse party. the anime itself is alright but gets repetitive and predictable. the opening is amazing though


----------



## riummi

Soushi said:


> just started watching another and almost done with it. tbh its not disturbing for me at all yet people always complain about how creepy is it straight from the beginning--the horror story that's put into the anime isn't much compared to other stories and animes such as corpse party. the anime itself is alright but gets repetitive and predictable. the opening is amazing though



lol yea it wasnt that scary xD but there are maybe one or two scenes that gave me the chills


----------



## Ichigo.

another is really overhyped and the last couple of episodes just scream try hard


----------



## Aestivate

riummi said:


> eheh i mainly watch anime sooo:
> 
> Another
> Blue Exorcist (has manga series)
> Gosick (not much horror but mystery)
> No. 6
> Serial Experiments Lain (psychological, and trippy o.o)
> Tokyo ESP
> Un-go
> Parasyte the maxim
> Hell Girl
> Gargantia on the verdurous planet
> Yamishibai (ugh horror short stories o.o)
> Kite Liberator
> Elfen Lied
> Deadman Wonderland
> Paranoia Agent (o.o)
> Shiki
> Psycho Pass



Can I ask what you like about Paranoia Agent? I've always liked some gore in my series, that has never been a problem for me, but Paranoia Agent seems to be just so, so weird...It's not like I'm unaware of the messages but, well I don't really know, maybe you can help me. I don't know if I like the series or not, maybe I'm confused about the constant switches between reality and non-reality. Should I compare this to series like Nekojiru-sou and/or Aru Tabibito no Nikki or not? Please send help, my brain is dying >-<


----------



## riummi

Aestivate said:


> Can I ask what you like about Paranoia Agent? I've always liked some gore in my series, that has never been a problem for me, but Paranoia Agent seems to be just so, so weird...It's not like I'm unaware of the messages but, well I don't really know, maybe you can help me. I don't know if I like the series or not, maybe I'm confused about the constant switches between reality and non-reality. Should I compare this to series like Nekojiru-sou and/or Aru Tabibito no Nikki or not? Please send help, my brain is dying >-<



LOL you arent alone. My brain was fried. Isnt Lil Slugger (or Shounen Bat) just a figment of imagination from that Tsukiko girl? He's supposed to express Tsukiko' fear/pressure/guilt. honestly, i just dont know. Well i liked how it was just, different. Makes me think real hard about it.


----------



## shunishu

the last episode of ore monogatari had me laughing & crying.. it was just too much x'D ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

shunishu said:


> the last episode of ore monogatari had me laughing & crying.. it was just too much x'D ^^



Ah I'm getting ready to watch it right now!

WHAT WILL OUR HERO TAKEO DO


----------



## Hatori

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Related to Psychological, Horror and Supernatural*]
> 
> Another
> Blue Exorcist (has manga series)
> Gosick (not much horror but mystery)
> No. 6
> Serial Experiments Lain (psychological, and trippy o.o)
> Tokyo ESP
> Un-go
> Parasyte the maxim
> Hell Girl
> Gargantia on the verdurous planet
> Yamishibai (ugh horror short stories o.o)
> Kite Liberator
> Elfen Lied
> Deadman Wonderland
> Paranoia Agent (o.o)
> Shiki
> Psycho Pass
> Kuro****suji
> Higurashi (When they Cry)
> Mirai Nikki
> Kokoro Connect
> Ghost Hunt (classic horror and mystery, loved it)
> 
> *Heard of:*
> Aoi Bungaku
> Denpa teki na Kanojo
> Perfect Blue
> Shadow Star
> Gyo
> 
> 
> 
> *Others that I recommend (mainly light hearted/romance) *:
> Anohana
> Chihayafuru
> Akame ga Kill
> Silver Spoon
> Noragami
> Spice and Wolf
> Wagnaria!
> Gangsta
> Seraph of the End




I just finished watching PSYCHO-PASS today and enjoyed it. I've yet to start watching Another. 
From your list, I've watched/read Blue Exorcist, Gosick, Serial Experiments Lain, Tokyo ESP, Parasyte, a bit of Hell Girl, Elfen Lied, Deadman Wonderland, Paranoia Agent, Shiki, PSYCHO-PASS, Kuro****suji, Higurashi, Mirai Nikki, Anohana, Chihayafuru, Akame Ga Kill, Noragami, Spice and Wolf, and have yet to finish Seraph of the End. ^^ 

I will keep your recommendations in mind! Thank you very much for your suggestions, riummi!


----------



## Farobi

Is spice and wolf worth continuing? I watched the first two episodes and it felt like a drag and i had no emotional connection at all with the characters. will the next episodes have the same structure as the first two eps basically??


----------



## riummi

Farobi said:


> Is spice and wolf worth continuing? I watched the first two episodes and it felt like a drag and i had no emotional connection at all with the characters. will the next episodes have the same structure as the first two eps basically??



Uhm i dont quite remember, but think it got a bit more interesting later on. Its supposed to be more laid-back so yea xD if you want more action, perhaps drop it then~ personally, i enjoyed it.


----------



## LuckyTheDog

Farobi said:


> Is spice and wolf worth continuing? I watched the first two episodes and it felt like a drag and i had no emotional connection at all with the characters. will the next episodes have the same structure as the first two eps basically??



I enjoyed it.  The ending is some **** tho


----------



## Llust

i just realized ive been updating here every day with every new anime i watch lol..

im taking a break from short animes that are 12-30 eps, so is there a mainstream/popular anime you guys can recommend thats worth watching? aside from one piece, naruto and fairy tale
i've seen over 80 animes but only like one or two of the animes on the list are considered popular, so i feel like im missing out


----------



## puppy

have you seen magi


----------



## shunishu




----------



## DarkDesertFox

puppy said:


> have you seen magi



10/10 would recommend.

I surprisingly have not been watching enough anime lately. I'm kind of just waiting for more episodes to be released and catching up on some Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## shunishu

check out kaleido star, natsume yuujinchou, ore monogatari, yakitake japan, kobato, card captor sakura ^^


----------



## Ghost Soda

DarkDesertFox said:


> 10/10 would recommend.
> 
> I surprisingly have not been watching enough anime lately. I'm kind of just waiting for more episodes to be released and catching up on some Hunter x Hunter.



i tried magi but rage quitted at the fanservice shoehorned in.


----------



## puppy

Ghost Soda said:


> i tried magi but rage quitted at the fanservice shoehorned in.



thats weird because magi doesnt really have an abundance of fanservice. if youre going off of the first ep alone then i wouldnt even call that fanservice. aladdin's boob quirk isnt expressed terribly often


----------



## Ghost Soda

puppy said:


> thats weird because magi doesnt really have an abundance of fanservice. if youre going off of the first ep alone then i wouldnt even call that fanservice. aladdin's boob quirk isnt expressed terribly often



i just remember that one minute they were at a party talking about stuff then they were in the chicks room and that annoying kid just kept going at her boobs. i might try it again from the beginning but still.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Ghost Soda said:


> i just remember that one minute they were at a party talking about stuff then they were in the chicks room and that annoying kid just kept going at her boobs. i might try it again from the beginning but still.



I think Magi is pretty chill on fanservice compared to a lot of other animes. Yeah, Aladdin does have a boob fetish, but I don't remember that many scenes where it pops up and interferes with the story. I thought it was hilarious Alibaba kept getting that one person whenever he went to the pubs.


----------



## Albuns

Currently watching Gintama~


----------



## RambaRal

I just discovered Polar Bear Cafe... hilarious. I usually stick to mech and action shows but every once in a while it's nice to sit down to something 'normal'.

Plus, Panda speaks to me on a personal level. I wish I could laze around all day.


----------



## Farobi

Just started to watch angel beats and it's just <3 may be my first anime to finish in less than 24 hours.  I love it so far, currently on episode 9.


----------



## Llust

watching tokyo ravens..im having mixed thoughts about it though. whenever im not watching an episode its just like 'ewh tokyo ravens is terrible and boring asf, should i just drop it?' but after watching an episode, i get addicted but then its just the same cycle over again. i hope that makes sense lol..
anyone have suggestions on must watch action animes? excluding full metal alchemist, hunterxhunter and gintama


----------



## Aniko

I'm currently watching Space Brothers and like it a lot!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I wanna start watching one piece but there's like 700 episodes...


----------



## Keitara

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wanna start watching one piece but there's like 700 episodes...



oi. once you started, you will be thankful that there are so many episodes. BECAUSE IT'S FRIGGING AWESOME AND YOU CAN'T STOP GETTING ENOUGH♥♥ I wished there would be 1000000 episodes so that I could watch it endlessly *-*


----------



## Celes

Just finished Hunter x Hunter. I started it last week and all of the 148 episodes were definitely worth it.  :3


----------



## Bowie

I am so glad Shungiku Nakamura decided to merge Junjou Mistake with Junjou Romantica for the third (hopefully not, but likely final) season of Junjou Romantica.


----------



## PrincessSara

Going to plow through No Game No Life now that the dub is finally out (Yes I'm a dubs person, LEAVE ME ALONE :V), I honestly haven't been watching much anime lately, been too busy working my way through the time commit that is X Files hahaha.
this is my anime list http://myanimelist.net/animelist/The-Sara-chan though if anyone's interested, I only watch dubs, but in RARE cases where its on a topic I appreciate and its only in subs, I will watch those too :3


----------



## Goldenapple

*awkward person that has NEVER seen any anime*


----------



## PrincessSara

Goldenapple said:


> *awkward person that has NEVER seen any anime*


if you want some recommendations, pick up anything rated 8+ (Score) off my anime list, they're all good :B http://myanimelist.net/animelist/The-Sara-chan


----------



## Frostbitten

I have to be one of the biggest "animu" critics out there. I can't stand anime shows that have the following;
- more than 3-4 seasons (Dragon ball/dbz is an exception)
- annoying bubbly side characters (aaagh!)
- plotless (not a word, I know)
- countless filler episodes
- dragged-out plot resulting in a million friggin episodes
- total and utter crap.

Shows like Naruto, One Piece, Death Note, Bleach; they make me cringe, no offense. I know everyone has different preferences/likes.
If you'd like to watch a decent anime, I highly suggest Michiko to Hatchin. It comes on Adult Swim/Toonami every Saturday, but I've actually taken the time out of my day to watch the whole season online. 
Sword Art Online (second season with the online gun game) was decent as well. I couldn't get into the other season. 
I'll probably name a few more once I can remember them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I finally remembered another one, and this is my top favourite show that I can watch over and over again;
Space Dandy! <333 ohhhh it's just amazingly funny and has a great plot. 10/10, must watch c:


----------



## MochiCat

You're not awkward :3


----------



## Midoriya

Frostbitten said:


> Oh, I finally remembered another one, and this is my top favourite show that I can watch over and over again;
> Space Dandy! <333 ohhhh it's just amazingly funny and has a great plot. 10/10, must watch c:





I second this.  Space Dandy was a great anime.  It's my favorite to this date as well.  My favorite episode is the one where they race in Season 1.


----------



## PrincessSara

k. your posts have convinced me finally to give Space Dandy a go...after I watch No Game No Life, it's up next X3 

PEER PRESSURE GETS TO YOU OKAY? XD


----------



## Rey

I have been watching Detective Conan (Case Closed). It's well over 700 episodes and continuing! I absolutely like this anime


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I'm watching Durarara, and I love it so far.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Almost finished with Hunter x Hunter. I'm 120/148 episodes into the anime. The Chimera Ant arc is insanely long, but the episodes feel so fast because they're all very entertaining. Shokugeki no Souma never ceases to spark my hunger with its delicious food. I really love the creative writing for this anime where they always think of ideas of how to improve on and improvise a dish. I also started Himouto! Umaru-chan. Nothing to write home about, but it's a nice anime to watch if you're bored or tired.


----------



## Aly

Anyone like Tokyo Ghoul? It's my fav anime so far... I just want to know other people's opinions


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Aly said:


> Anyone like Tokyo Ghoul? It's my fav anime so far... I just want to know other people's opinions



#TooCoolforGhouls 

Never watched yet, but my friend loves it and wants me to get into it, meh.


----------



## Llust

Aly said:


> Anyone like Tokyo Ghoul? It's my fav anime so far... I just want to know other people's opinions



i love you
continue watching the masterpiece of an anime
TOKYO GHOUL 4 LYFEEE
it would be nice if the third season could start airing sooner though


----------



## Amyy

Aly said:


> Anyone like Tokyo Ghoul? It's my fav anime so far... I just want to know other people's opinions



i really only liked the first season, but i did like the soundtrack for the second


----------



## tokkio

just finished Cardcaptor Sakura 

the ending ****ed me up with feels 

i need a moment


----------



## Aestivate

tokkio said:


> just finished Cardcaptor Sakura
> 
> the ending ****ed me up with feels
> 
> i need a moment



Is it really that good? Otherwise I don't have the power to start a 70 episodes-long series. It gets very good critics but I've never really been into the Mahou Shoujo. I know I really should just ''try this one because it's the most classic one ever'' and that kind of stuff but really, 70 episodes is too much if I don't like it and I know I would not dare to drop it :S


----------



## Nightmares

Elfen Lied is my fav anime!


----------



## tokkio

Aestivate said:


> Is it really that good? Otherwise I don't have the power to start a 70 episodes-long series. It gets very good critics but I've never really been into the Mahou Shoujo. I know I really should just ''try this one because it's the most classic one ever'' and that kind of stuff but really, 70 episodes is too much if I don't like it and I know I would not dare to drop it :S



hmm... well personally, I'm not _that_ much of a Mahou Shoujo fan, but I really loved it.. and it made into my list of favorite anime. It may be targeted towards a younger audience but it's actually still great to watch since it actually isn't shallow (in fact, the plot is actually really good and well written! _especially as the show progresses.._) and tbh it doesn't even feel like its for young children..? ya feel?? lol 

the characters are nice, interesting, and easy to like, the character and plot development is good too, and the music is catchy hahah I don't wanna spoil, but oh maannn 


Spoiler



the syaoran and sakura feels..... gahdamn... im still not over them.. love both of them so much omg



I was reluctant to start it too, since it had 70 episodes [and 2 movies] but honestly it didn't even feel like it was 70 episodes bc I enjoyed each episode (even the filler episodes lol) and in the end, it was totally worth it.

edit: this 'review' might not even give justice to how great CCS is, but yeeaahhh it really is that good, I recommend it, it's def worth the watch


----------



## Aestivate

tokkio said:


> hmm... well personally, I'm not _that_ much of a Mahou Shoujo fan, but I really loved it.. and it made into my list of favorite anime. It may be targeted towards a younger audience but it's actually still great to watch since it actually isn't shallow (in fact, the plot is actually really good and well written! _especially as the show progresses.._) and tbh it doesn't even feel like its for young children..? ya feel?? lol
> 
> the characters are nice, interesting, and easy to like, the character and plot development is good too, and the music is catchy hahah I don't wanna spoil, but oh maannn
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the syaoran and sakura feels..... gahdamn... im still not over them.. love both of them so much omg
> 
> 
> 
> I was reluctant to start it too, since it had 70 episodes [and 2 movies] but honestly it didn't even feel like it was 70 episodes bc I enjoyed each episode (even the filler episodes lol) and in the end, it was totally worth it.
> 
> edit: this 'review' might not even give justice to how great CCS is, but yeeaahhh it really is that good, I recommend it, it's def worth the watch



Thank you, it's always nice to hear some extra critic. 
And indeed, I've to admit it doesn't look girly at all!



Spoiler











But putting that aside, I did always have problems with the length of series. If a series isn't about, let's say 70% to my likings I'll have a tuff time even watching 24 episodes. But I might need to get started with longer series.
I think I'll just try this. As a start for the Mahou Shoujo genre and for longer series. I might need to take a break in between but I'll try. Mom, if you read this, I'll be away for sometime, yes, I'm going to serve, to serve for my animelist, i love you! 
If you guys don't hear from me again within a month or 2, well...I'm probably not here anymore. I'll be in heaven... In heaven where I...
*FLYYYYYYYYYY!~~~~~!!!!*


----------



## Spongebob

I usually hate anime but I really like the dubs of Michiko and Hatchin and Akame Ga Kill

EDIT: I also wanna watch Space Dandy because it looks cool.


----------



## visibleghost

i literally havent watched any anime for days because i have no energy. it's really annoying, i was away all of july so i totally missed the start of the summer season, and i still haven't gotten quite into it yet! i'm really liking a few ones though, so it'll be nice to get into them again when I have the energy.
Also i recently finished the 1 season of gintama. now i only have around 70 episodes until i catch up to the one that's airing right now :>


----------



## liszst

Aestivate said:


> Is it really that good? Otherwise I don't have the power to start a 70 episodes-long series. It gets very good critics but I've never really been into the Mahou Shoujo. I know I really should just ''try this one because it's the most classic one ever'' and that kind of stuff but really, 70 episodes is too much if I don't like it and I know I would not dare to drop it :S



MADOKA MAGICA IS WHAT YOU NEED. O v O b It deconstructs the clich? magical girl genre. 
Surprisingly fascinating! If you've watched it already, then GJ!!


----------



## PrincessSara

tokkio said:


> just finished Cardcaptor Sakura
> 
> the ending ****ed me up with feels
> 
> i need a moment



Don't remind me D:

also if you really liked Cardcaptor Sakura, I recommend NOT putting yourself through the subparness that is Tsubasa Chronicles. then again I'm going after Dub voice actors (in which the Nelvana dub of Cardcaptors was friggin the best thing ever and Tsubasa's Sakura is voiced by May from FMA:B *shudders*)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> Is it really that good? Otherwise I don't have the power to start a 70 episodes-long series. It gets very good critics but I've never really been into the Mahou Shoujo. I know I really should just ''try this one because it's the most classic one ever'' and that kind of stuff but really, 70 episodes is too much if I don't like it and I know I would not dare to drop it :S



I recommend the Nelvana dubbed version above all others (there's at least 3 versions of the show, you want the one called Cardcaptors not Cardcaptor Sakura )  and I think the audience was aimed to be teenage girls so for that reason it may not appeal to you, plus the show is VERY silly at times (oh god Kero...) so take it very lightly if you do watch it :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



liszst said:


> MADOKA MAGICA IS WHAT YOU NEED. O v O b It deconstructs the clich? magical girl genre.
> Surprisingly fascinating! If you've watched it already, then GJ!!



deconstructs? I think you mean tears it apart, eats it, and then spits out flaming hellfire in the form of cute girls XD please only watch this if you're wanting an action-y tsundere show, not a Mahou Shoujo feel X3


----------



## RLinksoul

PrincessSara said:


> deconstructs? I think you mean tears it apart, eats it, and then spits out flaming hellfire in the form of cute girls XD please only watch this if you're wanting an action-y tsundere show, not a Mahou Shoujo feel X3



You forgot "Takes it into the back of a seedy, dark alley and violates it with a glass bottle."

If you want a good mahou shoujo that's short, but isn't too short to properly flesh out its characters or pace its story, and doesn't feel like an angst ridden pile of misery-porn that's constantly trying to tell you that everything you love about magical girls is the stupidest most childish thing ever and you need to wake and see the real world for how cruel and awful it is, give Princess Tutu a try.

Sorry I went a little Resetti there. Magical Girls are just something I <3 and Madoka Magica is a sour spot for me.


----------



## Ste

Finished the Skypiea arc, enjoyed it a lot. Now on the G-8 Arc, and I'm liking that too.


----------



## liszst

PrincessSara said:


> deconstructs? I think you mean tears it apart, eats it, and then spits out flaming hellfire in the form of cute girls XD please only watch this if you're wanting an action-y tsundere show, not a Mahou Shoujo feel X3



I don't think we're watching the same show if you think Madoka Magica is an 'action-y tsundere'. o Ao It's _much_ more than that. Not sure if you were joking about not knowing what genre deconstruction is, but if someone wants to watch a magical girl genre, Madoka Magica is one of the animes you should be watching. It's like telling someone not to watch Evangelion because it doesn't follow the whole Gundam cliche! xD

But I have to say-- it's better to watch the usual magical girl animes first before watching Madoka Magica. You got Kero on CCS. Very cute mascot, always there to aid the main character... And then there's Kyubey. 'Nuff said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RLinksoul said:


> You forgot "Takes it into the back of a seedy, dark alley and violates it with a glass bottle."
> 
> If you want a good mahou shoujo that's short, but isn't too short to properly flesh out its characters or pace its story, and doesn't feel like an angst ridden pile of misery-porn that's constantly trying to tell you that everything you love about magical girls is the stupidest most childish thing ever and you need to wake and see the real world for how cruel and awful it is, give Princess Tutu a try.
> 
> Sorry I went a little Resetti there. Magical Girls are just something I <3 and Madoka Magica is a sour spot for me.



Yeah, it's fine. U: It may not be for everyone, but you can't ignore how critically acclaimed it is. It has a lot of depth and complexity, sort of like how NGE swept the audience back in 1995. Princess Tutu is very whimsical, just like all the other magical girl animes. It was one of the animes I watched growing up. Forgot to recommend that!


----------



## Chiarasu

Shougeki no Souma- I'm always hungry after watching the latest episode.


----------



## Ichigo.

I've been continuing Gintama, though I'm still not very far into the series considering there are like a million episodes. I recently finished the Benizakura arc, which was really good. I'm definitely looking forward to the next serious arc (tbh this anime would be so much better with more serious arcs). The Shinsengumi and Kagura are basically my favorite things about the anime, but a lot of the other characters are great too. The only character I really can't stand is Sa-chan. I want to skip every episode she's in ugh.


----------



## Hamusuta

Cory in the house is my favorite anime.


----------



## Alienfish

inb4 cory x his toilet the sequel.

Anyways, just finished FLCL/furikuri... Dayum I loved it so much. One of the better animes I've seen and the soundtrack's a blast, pillows ftw


----------



## bob and me

currently obsessed with attack on titans!


----------



## derezzed

I'm currently watching Hunter x Hunter, which is great so far even though I'm still pretty early in it (episode 4). Everyone says the first three episodes suck compared to the rest of the series, so I have high hopes for it!

I was watching Magi before but I only got to the eight episode before quitting. I decided to drop it, since a friend said S2 was even worse than S1 and if S1 truly is the better of the two despite being pretty boring, I doubt I'll ever pick up Magi again later on. The only reason why I even got past the first few episodes is that the show's pretty popular :x


----------



## Ayaya

derezzed said:


> I'm currently watching Hunter x Hunter, which is great so far even though I'm still pretty early in it (episode 4). Everyone says the first three episodes suck compared to the rest of the series, so I have high hopes for it!
> 
> I was watching Magi before but I only got to the eight episode before quitting. I decided to drop it, since a friend said S2 was even worse than S1 and if S1 truly is the better of the two despite being pretty boring, I doubt I'll ever pick up Magi again later on. The only reason why I even got past the first few episodes is that the show's pretty popular :x



Hunter x Hunter is GREAT in my opinion! It'll get better the more you watch, especially at the Yorknew City arc. It gets darker at Chimera Ant arc, but the whole series is great. The fandom wouldn't survive in years with all the hiatus in the manga otherwise.


----------



## kassie

Recently watched Red Data Girl. It was absolutely terrible. Ugh, reminded me of Glasslip (same studio so it makes sense).

I'm currently watching:
MY love STORY!!
And rewatching Love Stage!!, this time with my boyfriend. (LOL, it was my choice for making me watch RDG)


----------



## RLinksoul

derezzed said:


> I was watching Magi before but I only got to the eight episode before quitting. I decided to drop it, since a friend said S2 was even worse than S1 and if S1 truly is the better of the two despite being pretty boring, I doubt I'll ever pick up Magi again later on. The only reason why I even got past the first few episodes is that the show's pretty popular :x



Magi makes me sad. I had high hopes for it to be the next big shounen thing, especially since it has an awesome female character like Morgiana. I never even got around to watching it because every I see (even a close friend who reads the manga) tears into it left and right.


----------



## Llust

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm open to suggestions. lol



if you like action like dragon ball and the others you listed, you should give at least some of these a try:

- sword art online // theres an equal fraction of people who loved and hated it, but i thought it was pretty interesting imo. its up to you whether you think its bad or not

- corpse party // its not really action, but its by far one of the best horror animes out there. its only four episodes or so, but i recommend watching it if you're into horror in general..although the gore and everything is very detailed

- parasyte // this is my all time favorite anime. its really unique and everything about the anime is perfect imo

- inuyasha // its one of those long running animes thats 100+ episodes if you're fine with that. its one of those animes that i saw as a kid so im not sure if the quality of it will throw you off or not, but its definitely a must watch

- tokyo ghoul // its basically what it sounds like, a post apoc about ghouls in tokyo. not sure how to explain the anime itself without spoiling anything, but i'll just say the character development and situation is very dramatic once you think over it from the beginning to the end


----------



## KeAi

Say I love You = My ultimate favorite anime.


----------



## Ichigo.

back to talk about gintama because i just finished the okita mitsuba arc? 


Spoiler:  



apparently this was supposed to be a really depressing arc but i honestly didn't feel it. i mean, it was nice getting development for sougo and hijikata i guess, like the whole reason why sougo hates hijikata so much, but i can't say i really cared for okita's sister. i'm the type that likes to see how romance develops so when it's just kinda thrown at me, i can't connect with it. you meet her for the first time after 85ish episodes and apparently her and hijikata had a thing for each other. i guess that's why i didn't really care for hijikata x mitsuba. don't really understand why they loved each other but yeah sure  not to mention i freaking hate romances where one person decides to reject the other because they don't want to "hurt" them in some way. omfg no. 

but maybe i felt absolutely nothing because i recently finished playing through all the good routes of hakuoki and my expectations for shinsengumi romance stories are at an all time high. you really can't beat out a game that dedicates itself to romance with some of the shinsengumi members. the benizakura arc is still my fave atm.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Hey, if I want to try Precure, which series should I go for first?


----------



## RLinksoul

Ghost Soda said:


> Hey, if I want to try Precure, which series should I go for first?



Heartcatch is the one a lot of people got into the franchise through, such as myself. It can get a little boring in its filler episodes, but it has battle shounen-level fight scenes and lovable characters to make up for it.

Although I have to warn you, don't expect Precure seasons to be very similar. I went into Smile Precure second, hoping it would be like Heartcatch, I was disappointed. It's still a cute, funny season with lovable characters, but it wasn't nearly as plot or action focused as Heartcatch.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Just got Highschool DxD in the mail after watching the first few episodes night a few weeks ago.
Looking for a good wallscroll of Rias(any help would be appreciated).

next is Senran Kagura, My-Otome, and Bodacious Space Pirates.

have a backlog, but plan to get all of Korra next.



Ghost Soda said:


> Hey, if I want to try Precure, which series should I go for first?


I like Suite best, but remember that the different seasons are very different from each other.


----------



## Ghost Soda

RLinksoul said:


> Heartcatch is the one a lot of people got into the franchise through, such as myself. It can get a little boring in its filler episodes, but it has battle shounen-level fight scenes and lovable characters to make up for it.
> 
> Although I have to warn you, don't expect Precure seasons to be very similar. I went into Smile Precure second, hoping it would be like Heartcatch, I was disappointed. It's still a cute, funny season with lovable characters, but it wasn't nearly as plot or action focused as Heartcatch.





Yukari Yakumo said:


> I like Suite best, but remember that the different seasons are very different from each other.



Thanks, I'll try one of those.


----------



## tokkio

didnt bother watching gintama before (bc.. 100+ eps?? no thanks..) bUT NOW i very much deeply regret not starting it earlier omg T__T

also watching Hanasaku Iroha and its animation is amazing... well.. same animators for nagiasu so no questions there lol and the first episode is really great.. but ugh ep 3 is such a turn off tbh. why'd it get so fanservice-y????? it was totally unnecessary.. hope the following episodes wont be so pervy or im dropping it lmao


----------



## Llust

tokkio said:


> didnt bother watching gintama before (bc.. 100+ eps?? no thanks..) bUT NOW i very much deeply regret not starting it earlier omg T__T
> 
> also watching Hanasaku Iroha and its animation is amazing... well.. same animators for nagiasu so no questions there lol and the first episode is really great.. but ugh ep 3 is such a turn off tbh. why'd it get so fanservice-y????? it was totally unnecessary.. hope the following episodes wont be so pervy or im dropping it lmao



if you dont mind, could you tell me what episode got you into the anime for gintama? it seems like just about everyone but me loved it but i didnt get past the second episodes due to boredom tbh^^; i'll probably regret saying that if i watch more later on, but im interested in seeing what the hype is about


----------



## KatTayle

Just recently got into Shimoneta (aka the one with the love nectar girl) and it's awesome! Saotome is the best I love her so much  I'd cosplay her but I already finished my cosplays for this year :/


----------



## riummi

tokkio said:


> didnt bother watching gintama before (bc.. 100+ eps?? no thanks..) bUT NOW i very much deeply regret not starting it earlier omg T__T
> 
> also watching Hanasaku Iroha and its animation is amazing... well.. same animators for nagiasu so no questions there lol and the first episode is really great.. but ugh ep 3 is such a turn off tbh. why'd it get so fanservice-y????? it was totally unnecessary.. hope the following episodes wont be so pervy or im dropping it lmao



Ah man I thought no one else watched hanasaku iroha  ;u; its adorable


----------



## tokkio

riummi said:


> Ah man I thought no one else watched hanasaku iroha  ;u; its adorable



yeah omg tbh i watched it for the characters (short haired and braided girls are my weaknesses lmao) but i stayed for the stunning animation and art quality and ofc the story lol its really good so far! kinda makes you wonder why it isn't that famous hahah





Soushi said:


> if you dont mind, could you tell me what episode got you into the anime for gintama? it seems like just about everyone but me loved it but i didnt get past the second episodes due to boredom tbh^^; i'll probably regret saying that if i watch more later on, but im interested in seeing what the hype is about



hmm well.. based on the episode listing, the 'first episode' is actually 2 episodes right? when i watched the first episode (which is listed as episodes 1&2) i already kinda liked it so i went on to episode 3, then 4, then by episode 5, i already decided to go through the whole anime hahah 

...partly because i like the jokes, partly because i like the characters, buuutttt mostly because majority of the people in the comments section say that "it really gets better as it goes on", "you should continue", "i regret not starting it early".. and stuff like that. oh and i've seen screenshots of gintama on tumblr and it really does seem it would get better lol


----------



## Llust

ah, i see
thanks^^ agreed on the fact that the jokes and everything are amusing, but i'll get back to it sometime later~

--

other than that, im watching death parade at the moment. i regret holding this off for so long, i underestimated how appealing the anime is--in other words, it made its way into my top 10~


----------



## riummi

tokkio said:


> yeah omg tbh i watched it for the characters (short haired and braided girls are my weaknesses lmao) but i stayed for the stunning animation and art quality and ofc the story lol its really good so far! kinda makes you wonder why it isn't that famous hahah



Haha I actually don't know how I found out about it o.e I was always surprised when people said they haven't heard of it...no one ever mentions it either ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soushi said:


> ah, i see
> thanks^^ agreed on the fact that the jokes and everything are amusing, but i'll get back to it sometime later~
> 
> --
> 
> other than that, im watching death parade at the moment. i regret holding this off for so long, i underestimated how appealing the anime is--in other words, it made its way into my top 10~




HMMM I've also been wondering if I should watch Death Parade xD though since most say it's good I think I'll start on it tonight! I am skeptical though ;-;


----------



## milkyi

I'm probably the only one that watched Kotoura-san here.


----------



## Ichigo.

Death Parade IS good. I usually drop anime after watching a couple episodes but I watched it in a single sitting.


----------



## Thunder

Since we're on the topic of Gintama, I started watching it 2-3 months ago, a little after the latest season started airing.

Been going through it pretty slowly though, just finished episode 12 the other night, but I've been keeping up with the latest episodes as it airs.


----------



## Llust

riummi said:


> HMMM I've also been wondering if I should watch Death Parade xD though since most say it's good I think I'll start on it tonight! I am skeptical though ;-;



you should definitely watch it^^
i typically multi task while watching anime if there's not much appeal to it which is often, but the first episode and so on was so interesting i refused to let anything distract me from it haha


----------



## Ichigo.

Thunder said:


> Since we're on the topic of Gintama, I started watching it 2-3 months ago, a little after the latest season started airing.
> 
> Been going through it pretty slowly though, just finished episode 12 the other night, but I've been keeping up with the latest episodes as it airs.



I'm actually going through all of the episodes in order, but I also started watching it around the same time. Thought it was alright at first...it was fun, but I didn't quite understand all the hype behind it. But once the first "serious" arc hit, I started really enjoying it. Too bad it took ~50 something episodes.


----------



## bigger34

I just finished watching Angel Beats for the third time.

It's just so good! ; w ;


----------



## riummi

bigger34 said:


> I just finished watching Angel Beats for the third time.
> 
> It's just so good! ; w ;



Angel Beats was one anime that i didnt enjoy so much. BUT there was that one part that made me teary.


----------



## Holla

Just recently finished watching Princess Tutu what a cute but also darkish anime. I love the plot twits too. Highly recommend! ^.^


----------



## riummi

I really suggest Charlotte. I was skeptical about it, because it seemed like your typical "boy with magic powers" anime. You can quickly see that its not the case from episode 1. Also prepare your heart around episode 7....


----------



## Mairmalade

That feel when you've been on vacation and come back to 23 new episodes of currently airing anime to watch


----------



## Buggy

I'm looking to expand my anime library, but anybody have some recommendations in which my parents won't ban me from everything in the house? ;w;


----------



## riummi

Buggy said:


> I'm looking to expand my anime library, but anybody have some recommendations in which my parents won't ban me from everything in the house? ;w;



you cant watch in secret? xD that sucks .-. most have some mention of "parent sensitive" subjects lol


----------



## strawbewwy

i like oreimo


----------



## Llust

Buggy said:


> I'm looking to expand my anime library, but anybody have some recommendations in which my parents won't ban me from everything in the house? ;w;



tbh, a lot of the good animes are either detailed in gore or really ecchi..do you by any chance have a list of animes you've already seen? and if you want to watch anime without your parents walking into you, watch it on a laptop, ipad, phone..etc etc. these are just some suggestions, i dont remember if they're ecchi or anything but they were amazing imo

(the animes in red are the ones you should consider watching before the others)

- charlotte // http://myanimelist.net/anime/28999/Charlotte // 8/10

- tokyo ghoul // http://myanimelist.net/anime/22319/Tokyo_Ghoul // season 1: 10/10 // season 2: 7/10

- death parade // http://myanimelist.net/anime/28223/Death_Parade // 10/10

- parasyte // http://myanimelist.net/anime/22535/Kiseijuu:_Sei_no_Kakuritsu // 10/10

- clannad & clannad afterstory // http://myanimelist.net/anime/22535/Kiseijuu:_Sei_no_Kakuritsu 100/10

- corpse party (as a fair warning, the gore and everything is really detailed to the point where it gets really disturbing..but its perfect in general as long as you can handle it) // http://myanimelist.net/anime/15037/Corpse_Party:_Tortured_Souls_-_Bougyakusareta_Tamashii_no_Jukyou // 10/10

- daily lives of highschool boys // http://myanimelist.net/anime/12893/Danshi_Koukousei_no_Nichijou_Specials // 9/10

- gugure! kokkuri san // http://myanimelist.net/anime/23251/Gugure!_Kokkuri-san // 10/10

- nagi no asukara // http://myanimelist.net/anime/16067/Nagi_no_Asukara // 10/10

- inuyasha // http://myanimelist.net/anime/249/InuYasha // 10/10

- no game no life // http://myanimelist.net/anime/19815/No_Game_No_Life // 10/10


----------



## riummi

Buggy said:


> I'm looking to expand my anime library, but anybody have some recommendations in which my parents won't ban me from everything in the house? ;w;



A few that Soushi already listed (and that i recommend as well):

Charlotte (9/10)
daily lives of highschool boys (10/10)
nagi no asukara (8/10)

*Shoujo ones:* (theyre all pretty safe lol)

Anohana (9/10)
Chihayafuru (9/10)
Ouran High School Host Club (10/10)
Hanasaku Iroha (8.5/10)
My Love Story!! (9/10)

*Others:*

Shin Sekai Yori (there is one episode that may seem "controversial" lol) (10/10)
Legend of Korra (u might have already watched this but just in case) (9/10)
Kokoro Connect (8/10)
Aldnoah Zero (8/10)
Fate Stay Night (8.5/10)
Seraph of the End (9/10)

*note there are a lot of better ones but they might not be appropriate lol


----------



## oswaldies

Lucky Star
Cardcaptor Sakura
Sailor Moon
Sword Art Online
Precure
Chis Sweet Home


----------



## N e s s

My favorite anime is Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.


----------



## Llust

i never really gave any long running animes a shot (hunter x hunter, FMA, gintama, etc etc) and there's only a few that i've finished, so are there any mainstream animes that actually have a long plot? its just to take a break from just watching 12-30 episode animes

i've already seen naruto, inuyasha, urusei yatsura and ranma


----------



## riummi

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> My favorite anime is Fullmetal alchemist brotherhood.



That is a very good anime indeed xD I should rewatch it o.e


----------



## Kuroh

I'm on episode 123 of Hunter x Hunter and I'm pretty close to rapping up the Chimera Ant Arc *u* Things are getting intense man


----------



## Keitara

Soushi said:


> i never really gave any long running animes a shot (hunter x hunter, FMA, gintama, etc etc) and there's only a few that i've finished, so are there any mainstream animes that actually have a long plot? its just to take a break from just watching 12-30 episode animes
> 
> i've already seen naruto, inuyasha, urusei yatsura and ranma



ONE PIECE. It has a very deep plot! It may does not seem like it at the beginning. Everything what seemed like it doesn't really play a big role will become important later. The mangaka, Eiichiro Oda, is considered genius at storytelling and it is true! You will find tons of theories about One Piece in the Internet, there are so many mysteries which still need to be solved! It maybe doesn't 100% focus on plot and story progress but I think that is good, if an anime is 100% tense all the time it's exhausting. Sometimes it's just funny and very lovely or extremely sad or even violent. The anime even emphasizes problems in the real world, such as racism and slavery, just in a different way (instead of colored people, fishmen). It's worth it and it's the best selling manga for a reason!


----------



## Thunder

aleonhart said:


> I'm actually going through all of the episodes in order, but I also started watching it around the same time. Thought it was alright at first...it was fun, but I didn't quite understand all the hype behind it. But once the first "serious" arc hit, I started really enjoying it. Too bad it took ~50 something episodes.



Yeah, it's taking a bit to really hit it's stride. Adding to that the large number of episodes, I pretty much put off the idea of watching it in order. 

That and I just prefer watching shows as it airs.


----------



## Zerous

I'm currently watching Fairy Tail and One piece.
After that I'm thinking of starting full metal alchemist.


----------



## Applelicious

I finally finish watching Naruto that was a really long anime started watching Naruto since 2007. I am currently watching Assassination Classroom and Dragon Ball Super as well as Gundam Build Fighters.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Applelicious said:


> I finally finish watching Naruto that was a really long anime started watching Naruto since 2007. I am currently watching Assassination Classroom and Dragon Ball Super as well as Gundam Build Fighters.



Assass Class is a good anime. It was definitely one of those animes where I had no idea what to expect lol.


----------



## Ichigo.

Thunder said:


> Yeah, it's taking a bit to really hit it's stride. Adding to that the large number of episodes, I pretty much put off the idea of watching it in order.
> 
> That and I just prefer watching shows as it airs.



I actually love binge watching shows. My emotions/excitement tend to mellow out during the weekly wait.


Finished watching the Yoshiwara arc for Gintama and I need to rave/rant??


Spoiler:  



Started off on such a great note. I loved the first couple episodes, and it seemed like it was going to earn itself the top spot on my favorite Gintama arcs list. Unfortunately, I wasn't as into it as the arc went on, especially when Gintoki started his fight with Hosen. First off, Gintoki has always been really powerful, but I thought they'd been doing a good job with not turning him into an op character. Seems that streak was ruined during this arc, at least for me. Secondly, I had heard a lot of awesome things about Tsukuyo's character prior to these episodes, and actually thought she was really cool when she finally appeared. Wasn't such a fan of her as the arc went on though. She kinda felt like...one of those people you've just meet but are already acting overly familiar with your crew. Yeah. I'm also not seeing how people ship her with Gin so much. For the most part, I do NOT want romance in Gintama, not to mention I simply think they'd be a boring pair.

Lastly, Kagura. KAGURA!! It's such a shame that they're making her Yato blood and human side so distinct/black and white. Her strength is honestly so...slept on. I REALLY wanted to see her in that final fight against Hosen; I mean come on, Yato vs. Yato?? I'm really hoping they'll blur those two sides to her more as the series progresses. Like, she doesn't have to hold back all of her strength just because she doesn't want to hurt others. That's obviously not the only way to go about it if we take Umibozu as an example. Some control for her character would be fantastic. Oh and there were lots of cheesy moments/lines during those last couple episodes that didn't sit well with me in comparison to some of the previous arcs. 
But I'm really excited for/hope they'll explore Kaumi's story soon~

tl;dr basically.


----------



## Kuroh

when you only have 10 episodes of Hunter x Hunter left


----------



## Llust

im watching date alive rn. its great but the cliche/weird dialogue just cuts off the enjoyment..im only on the first episode but im already seeing the cliche anime things that i try to avoid like the fourteen year old sister who acts like shes five, parents are overseas so the students take care of themselves (im assuming), and other things..im guessing it improves later on though, cant really judge it considering i literally just started


----------



## Thunder

aleonhart said:


> I actually love binge watching shows. My emotions/excitement tend to mellow out during the weekly wait.



It usually takes a bit for me to get into a show before I start binging. I finished off most of Hyouka in about a week even though it took me a month or so to get past the first couple of episodes.

On another note, Sugita Tomokazu is so damn good.


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> It usually takes a bit for me to get into a show before I start binging. I finished off most of Hyouka in about a week even though it took me a month or so to get past the first couple of episodes.
> 
> On another note, Sugita Tomokazu is so damn good.



fml i tried watching hyouka, and ive seen the first ep and then when i tried to watch the second ep like a couple weeks later i forgot what happened in the first.

so ive seen the first episode like 3 times and i cant get into it fml.
i used to love binge watching shows, but now it takes me forever to actually get into it. so i prefer waiting for eps weekly.


I finally got up to date in shokugeki though and i am so excited for the next ep!


----------



## Thunder

lol same thing happened to me, i was on like episode 4 and i was struggling to remember what happened earlier.

it was a little difficult to get into, but i liked it.


----------



## biker

Currently watching Ore Monogatari, it's very funny and cute, but my favorite title at the moment would be Steins Gate / DBZ (nostalgia). Honorable mention to Shingeki no Kyojin which hyped me very much


----------



## Knopekin

One of friends studies Japanese at uni, so to 'study' over summer we've been watching Azumanga Daioh. It was my fave anime back in the day (my 'anime phase' was when I was 15/16, nearly 10 years ago), and I still completely love it.


----------



## Ichigo.

I watched probably 5 or 6 episodes of Hyouka, but I didn't like it enough to continue. I remember someone complaining about why they didn't like it on this thread, and I pretty much agree with all their points. School life anime can be kinda tricky.


----------



## Naiad

I've been obsessed with _Ore Monogatari!!_ lately :0 Really  looking forward to their live action tbh


----------



## Miharu

Just finished watching Toriko XD I can't wait for the next arc!



Spoiler:  Don't read if you haven't watched it yet, unless you don't mind me spoiling some things for you XD 



I literally thought they would have found GOD at the end of the anime. Only to find out that there will be another arc where they travel the Gourmet World hahaha. I also literally thought Joie died because of Toriko, only to see that she's still alive and kicking. I'm really curious to know who she really is. Also hoping for Komatsu to learn how to fight. Even Yun became useful in the end XD


----------



## Aestivate

Soushi said:


> im watching date alive rn. its great but the cliche/weird dialogue just cuts off the enjoyment..im only on the first episode but im already seeing the cliche anime things that i try to avoid like the fourteen year old sister who acts like shes five, parents are overseas so the students take care of themselves (im assuming), and other things..im guessing it improves later on though, cant really judge it considering i literally just started



When I started it I was. Here we go again, Aliens (14-year old girls with pitch high voice in tight suits with fairy characteristics) invading the world full of humans (also 14-year old girls with '...') so yea. But okay, I just gave it a try. Because come on, it was so gratefully rated on MAL. I watched and watch. And there was actually character grow! The writer of this was showing off how peverted he was, that was the character grow. I couldn't find it enjoyable and I watched it all including Date a Live II. Anyways, do what you want but I just wanted to warn you.


----------



## Lancelot

umeiko said:


> when you only have 10 episodes of Hunter x Hunter left



Have you finished the Chimera Ants Arc??? That ending was SO well done jfc ;_;


----------



## Keitara

did anyone watch One Piece latest episode?
gosh that was FREAKING BEAUTIFUL ;; one of the best ever made...especially the background music at the end wahh it was totally overwhelming ;-;


----------



## Lancelot

Keitara said:


> did anyone watch One Piece latest episode?
> gosh that was FREAKING BEAUTIFUL ;; one of the best ever made...especially the background music at the end wahh it was totally overwhelming ;-;





Spoiler



IM SO FRICKING MAD BECAUSE CORAZON IS GENUINELY MY FAVE CHARACTER :C Im so sad hes gone and the ending when Law was crying and as Corazon died we suddenly heard Law was perfect. Toei really outdid themselves



It is the best episode so far imho though. Toei did SO good


----------



## Aestivate

^Spoiler Fix


----------



## Lancelot

Aestivate said:


> ^Spoiler Fix



****ty ****.



Fixed it


----------



## Keitara

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> IM SO FRICKING MAD BECAUSE CORAZON IS GENUINELY MY FAVE CHARACTER :C Im so sad hes gone and the ending when Law was crying and as Corazon died we suddenly heard Law was perfect. Toei really outdid themselves
> 
> 
> 
> It is the best episode so far imho though. Toei did SO good



YOU'RE SO RIGHT! 


Spoiler



I ALSO HATE IT SO MUCH THAT CORAZON DIED. he was one of the most amazing characters EVER. he jumped from a nobody to my upper fave list in one episode?? what I HATE EVEN MORE, he will probably never show up again once the flashback is over. He's such a lovely character, what a waste for background story... but again, I guess that's one of the reasons it's even sadder... *cries
and THAT SMILE. AND THAT CRYING FACE. Those are faces I'LL NEVER FORGET IN MY LIFE lol they're so funny yet so sad... gosh Rosinante (I'm not sure if I should call him Rosinante, Corazon or Cora-san) and the moment Law called him Cora-san was so heartwarming as well! I totally look on Law with different eyes now.... I loved him before but now even more...
yeah the quality of the episode was outstanding. I felt like I was watching a movie version of this. My favorite of all times would probably be the funeral of Merry, but this episode was close to it. I look forward to tomorrow for the new episode ahh.. I'm excited to see why Law wasn't free in the end, I mean they said he's free now but he still was a doggie for Mingo, as we can see in the present


----------



## Lancelot

Keitara said:


> YOU'RE SO RIGHT!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I ALSO HATE IT SO MUCH THAT CORAZON DIED. he was one of the most amazing characters EVER. he jumped from a nobody to my upper fave list in one episode?? what I HATE EVEN MORE, he will probably never show up again once the flashback is over. He's such a lovely character, what a waste for background story... but again, I guess that's one of the reasons it's even sadder... *cries
> and THAT SMILE. AND THAT CRYING FACE. Those are faces I'LL NEVER FORGET IN MY LIFE lol they're so funny yet so sad... gosh Rosinante (I'm not sure if I should call him Rosinante, Corazon or Cora-san) and the moment Law called him Cora-san was so heartwarming as well! I totally look on Law with different eyes now.... I loved him before but now even more...
> yeah the quality of the episode was outstanding. I felt like I was watching a movie version of this. My favorite of all times would probably be the funeral of Merry, but this episode was close to it. I look forward to tomorrow for the new episode ahh.. I'm excited to see why Law wasn't free in the end, I mean they said he's free now but he still was a doggie for Mingo, as we can see in the present





Spoiler



Oda was smart to add Corazon as a character though as it shows how twisted Doflamingo really is. Having 2 brothers go through the exact same experience yet one turns out as kinda hearted and natured as Rosinante and the other as twisted and cruel as Doflamingo makes it literally impossible to justify and empathize with Doflamingo and makes me hat ehim even more :CC

I miss Cora-san Dx



- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oda was smart to add Corazon as a character though as it shows how twisted Doflamingo really is. Having 2 brothers go through the exact same experience yet one turns out as kinda hearted and natured as Rosinante and the other as twisted and cruel as Doflamingo makes it literally impossible to justify and empathize with Doflamingo and makes me hat ehim even more :CC
> 
> I miss Cora-san Dx





Spoiler



Also I dont understand why Law became a pirate after Corazon was in his life and everything that happened to him. I suppose it was to be free and not restricted by the government which is what Rosinante wanted...

I hope we get to see that as a future flash back


----------



## Kuroh

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Have you finished the Chimera Ants Arc??? That ending was SO well done jfc ;_;


Yeah!!


Spoiler: contains HxH Chimera Ant Arc spoilers



THAT ENDING THO. MERUEM MAKES SUCH A GOOD ANTAGONIST AND I HATED HIM FOR A WHILE BUT I STARTED LIKING HIM MORE AT THE END. I'm glad he started respecting humans more and him and Komugi got to play Gungi together again ;u; and at first I was REALLY surprised when Netero's final attack didn't initally finish Meruem off during the explosion omg

also I was hoping that there was a sliiight chance that Kite would miraculously be alive but at least he's sort of reincarnated now?

Right now I'm at the part where the Zodiac are introduced and I'm really curious if Gon's gonna meet his dad before the anime ends xD I saw that the manga is ongoing so I hope they eventually make more episodes!!!! If not I might end up reading the manga instead~


----------



## Lancelot

umeiko said:


> Yeah!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: contains HxH Chimera Ant Arc spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ENDING THO. MERUEM MAKES SUCH A GOOD ANTAGONIST AND I HATED HIM FOR A WHILE BUT I STARTED LIKING HIM MORE AT THE END. I'm glad he started respecting humans more and him and Komugi got to play Gungi together again ;u; and at first I was REALLY surprised when Netero's final attack didn't initally finish Meruem off during the explosion omg
> 
> also I was hoping that there was a sliiight chance that Kite would miraculously be alive but at least he's sort of reincarnated now?
> 
> Right now I'm at the part where the Zodiac are introduced and I'm really curious if Gon's gonna meet his dad before the anime ends xD I saw that the manga is ongoing so I hope they eventually make more episodes!!!! If not I might end up reading the manga instead~





Spoiler: Umeiko, dont open this if you dont want to be spoiled



He does.


----------



## Kuroh

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Spoiler: Umeiko, dont open this if you dont want to be spoiled
> 
> 
> 
> He does.





Spoiler



Ahh okay!! I'm excited to see how the meeting is gonna go down *u* I have a feeling Ging is gonna be harsh on Gon, though. ...He hasn't been a very good dad so far LOL


----------



## Miharu

For OP fans, what was the saddest part for you? XD


Spoiler: Spoiler for One Piece if you haven't watched



For me it was definitely the Going Merry dying ; ___ ; I CAN'T BELIEVE I CRIED SO MUCH WHEN MERRY DIED. I also couldn't believe Merry was alive and when she fixed the ship by herself and Usopp saw I was just like bawling ; _ ; I didn't expect myself to cry over a ship. And then when Merry saved them from Impel Down omfg... jsflkdjlsd I'm just ; __ ;


----------



## Lancelot

Miharu said:


> For OP fans, what was the saddest part for you? XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler for One Piece if you haven't watched
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was definitely the Going Merry dying ; ___ ; I CAN'T BELIEVE I CRIED SO MUCH WHEN MERRY DIED. I also couldn't believe Merry was alive and when she fixed the ship by herself and Usopp saw I was just like bawling ; _ ; I didn't expect myself to cry over a ship. And then when Merry saved them from Impel Down omfg... jsflkdjlsd I'm just ; __ ;





Spoiler



CORAZON


----------



## 00jachna

I love Watamote! It's my favorite anime!


----------



## Miharu

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> CORAZON





Spoiler: Don't open if you haven't watched One Piece all the way



DUDE I SAW THE BACKSTORY OF LAW AND CORAZON!!! ; ___ ; As for the recent episodes though, I haven't watched or read any updates lately!! I definitely need to catch up ahahaha I felt so bad for Law ; __ ;





00jachna said:


> I love Watamote! It's my favorite anime!


Watamote was so funny omfg XD I have to definitely say, if you are looking for a really funny anime to watch, Watamote is definite the one XD


----------



## Keitara

Miharu said:


> For OP fans, what was the saddest part for you? XD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler for One Piece if you haven't watched
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was definitely the Going Merry dying ; ___ ; I CAN'T BELIEVE I CRIED SO MUCH WHEN MERRY DIED. I also couldn't believe Merry was alive and when she fixed the ship by herself and Usopp saw I was just like bawling ; _ ; I didn't expect myself to cry over a ship. And then when Merry saved them from Impel Down omfg... jsflkdjlsd I'm just ; __ ;





Spoiler



SAAAAAAAAAAAME. and the "funny" thing is, I cry everytime again. In the Movie. On a Youtube clip. EVERYTIMEEEEEEE AAAAAAH
also the duel between Luffy and Usopp god OH MY GOD 
AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, WHEN ACE DIED, MY LIFE DIED. I CRIED SO FREAKING MUCH I WAS DONE WITH MY LIFE FOR WEEKS... *SOBS ETERNALLY sorry for all the caps I need to show you my drama here ^^
and, OF COURSE, when Luffy woke up  from the nightmare from Marineford....ahh I can't stand seeing my baby so hurt! Also after they were defeated in Sabaody, Luffy felt so hurt and cried so much, my heart literally broke *CRIES
why... I also cried with the story  about Shirahoshi's mother and Corazon... and so many more I can't even think of now *cries*


----------



## Miharu

Keitara said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SAAAAAAAAAAAME. and the "funny" thing is, I cry everytime again. In the Movie. On a Youtube clip. EVERYTIMEEEEEEE AAAAAAH
> also the duel between Luffy and Usopp god OH MY GOD
> AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, WHEN ACE DIED, MY LIFE DIED. I CRIED SO FREAKING MUCH I WAS DONE WITH MY LIFE FOR WEEKS... *SOBS ETERNALLY sorry for all the caps I need to show you my drama here ^^
> and, OF COURSE, when Luffy woke up  from the nightmare from Marineford....ahh I can't stand seeing my baby so hurt! Also after they were defeated in Sabaody, Luffy felt so hurt and cried so much, my heart literally broke *CRIES
> why... I also cried with the story  about Shirahoshi's mother and Corazon... and so many more I can't even think of now *cries*





Spoiler: One Piece spoilers



I FEEEL YOUUUU OMG!!!!! LIKE I CRIED SO MANY TIMES DURING ONE PIECE, but the Going Merry hit me the hardest!!! SAMEEEE OMG I CAN'T STAND SEEING LUFFY SAD SJFDLS OUR BABY ; ________ ; 
Shirahoshi's mother and Corazon... yes.. ; __ ; Also Toy Soldier's story, Nami's story, Robin's story, omfg there's too many ; ___ ; 

ACE DEFINITELY HIT ME HARD TOO ; ___ ; ACEEE WHYYYY!!! WHEN SABO IS ALIvE!!!! I'm so sad they didn't all get reunited first!!! JSDFLKSDJ I'M STILL SAD ABOUT THAT!!!! WHY COULDN'T THEY SEE EACH OTHER ALL FIRST BEFORE ACE DIED. Why did they have to kill off Ace ; __ ; Omfg


----------



## Lancelot

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: One Piece spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I FEEEL YOUUUU OMG!!!!! LIKE I CRIED SO MANY TIMES DURING ONE PIECE, but the Going Merry hit me the hardest!!! SAMEEEE OMG I CAN'T STAND SEEING LUFFY SAD SJFDLS OUR BABY ; ________ ;
> Shirahoshi's mother and Corazon... yes.. ; __ ; Also Toy Soldier's story, Nami's story, Robin's story, omfg there's too many ; ___ ;
> 
> ACE DEFINITELY HIT ME HARD TOO ; ___ ; ACEEE WHYYYY!!! WHEN SABO IS ALIvE!!!! I'm so sad they didn't all get reunited first!!! JSDFLKSDJ I'M STILL SAD ABOUT THAT!!!! WHY COULDN'T THEY SEE EACH OTHER ALL FIRST BEFORE ACE DIED. Why did they have to kill off Ace ; __ ; Omfg





Spoiler



I assume you havent read the manga but once it towardsd the end of Dressrosa it shows how Sabo survived and thats quite sad too as it also shows part of the stuff to do with Ace ;;u


----------



## visibleghost

hey u one piece fans i've read the manga (the first 71 books) and i'm kinda interested in the anime. would it be a good idea to watch it?? i know that there are a ton of episodes but i'm fine with that..... i think.... or is it boring/worse/the exact same as the manga?? :>


----------



## Llust

sorry for interrupting the one piece convo
im watching fullmetal alchemist atm--the plot is great, but for some reason the art sort of throws me off which doesnt happen that often



Spoiler: charlotte spoilers & rant



and anyone who's caught up on watching charlotte, you'd know that sara has been introduced as a supporting character. correct me if im wrong, but from what i remember, the band that sara performs in is overseas--meaning she should be singing in fluent english. this is a cliche in most animes, but if thats true, it irritates me when she actually does sing in english because it's not fluent at all--its rather terrible. they should have at least gotten a fluent english speaker to voice the parts where she sings. again, i could be wrong when i say she started out with singing overseas, but yeah..the anime doesnt provide much information about her and neither do anime sites


----------



## Keitara

lencurryboy said:


> hey u one piece fans i've read the manga (the first 71 books) and i'm kinda interested in the anime. would it be a good idea to watch it?? i know that there are a ton of episodes but i'm fine with that..... i think.... or is it boring/worse/the exact same as the manga?? :>


WATCH WATCH WATCH
uhh I mean, it's definitely worth to watch! It's true that the quality of Toei's animations drop around ep 600 or so but that shouldn't stop you! I LOVE to hear the characters' voices, to watch them being "alive", the soundtracks and all that stuff! *-* It expresses so much more than a "motionless book"! (don't get me wrong, I love manga too xD) there also are a very few episodes which have special animation or soundtracks, which will never go out of your head, they will always stay special moments to remember! 



Soushi said:


> sorry for interrupting the one piece convo
> im watching fullmetal alchemist atm--the plot is great, but for some reason the art sort of throws me off which doesnt happen that often
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: charlotte spoilers & rant
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone who's caught up on watching charlotte, you'd know that sara has been introduced as a supporting character. correct me if im wrong, but from what i remember, the band that sara performs in is overseas--meaning she should be singing in fluent english. this is a cliche in most animes, but if thats true, it irritates me when she actually does sing in english because it's not fluent at all--its rather terrible. they should have at least gotten a fluent english speaker to voice the parts where she sings. again, i could be wrong when i say she started out with singing overseas, but yeah..the anime doesnt provide much information about her and neither do anime sites



I think the animation of FMAB is fine (do you talk about FMA or FMAB?), actually I think it's rather high quality!


----------



## kanedashotaro

jumping into the thread!
i'm a huge fan of cyberpunk anime from the 80's-90's, and i have an affinity for gundam as well! :>


----------



## Llust

Keitara said:


> I think the animation of FMAB is fine (do you talk about FMA or FMAB?), actually I think it's rather high quality!



i'm talking about brotherhood^^ im passing on the original bc i heard brotherhood is just a remake. not sure how to explain it, but the style they use is something unique. i'll eventually get use to it though


----------



## tsantsa

I'm Currently watching Sword Art Online, And I've watched about 30 episodes of fairy tail but i stopped because i became bored of it. 

I've also watched angel beats :3.


----------



## Miharu

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you havent read the manga but once it towardsd the end of Dressrosa it shows how Sabo survived and thats quite sad too as it also shows part of the stuff to do with Ace ;;u





Spoiler: One Piece Spoiler



Are you talking about the part where Sabo survived thanks to Dragon? And then when he saw the news that Ace had died he bawled and screamed his eyes out? If it's that part, yes I've seen that part XD I was so sad when I saw that ; A ; If it's not this part, then most likely I haven't seen it yet since I'm not too caught up to the most recent chapters XD


----------



## Keitara

Soushi said:


> i'm talking about brotherhood^^ im passing on the original bc i heard brotherhood is just a remake. not sure how to explain it, but the style they use is something unique. i'll eventually get use to it though



(not sure if I misunderstood, if I did then you can just ignore this)the FMA you can skip is the first season(the older one) as it doesn't follow the manga and it is just meh. FMAB is the remake what is original and a true masterpiece ^^ so FMAB is the one to watch :3

yeah the animation is pretty unique in terms of faces and hair I think, it looks like something more masculine but I think it's good that they made something unique and the masculine fits very good to the setting and story. the manga art looks the same btw ^^
well I hope you can get used to it! The anime plot and everything is a true masterpiece so it's definitely worth it *-*


----------



## Ichigo.

Since kissanime is apparently going to be down for a while, anyone know a good site to watch anime? Don't recommend crunchyroll.


----------



## Lancelot

Miharu said:


> Spoiler: One Piece Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the part where Sabo survived thanks to Dragon? And then when he saw the news that Ace had died he bawled and screamed his eyes out? If it's that part, yes I've seen that part XD I was so sad when I saw that ; A ; If it's not this part, then most likely I haven't seen it yet since I'm not too caught up to the most recent chapters XD



Thats the exact bit 

- - - Post Merge - - -



pinkdreams said:


> I'm Currently watching Sword Art Online, And I've watched about 30 episodes of fairy tail but i stopped because i became bored of it.
> 
> I've also watched angel beats :3.



I think you should keep watching FT. Imo it gets really good around Tenru Island


----------



## Mariah

aleonhart said:


> Since kissanime is apparently going to be down for a while, anyone know a good site to watch anime? Don't recommend crunchyroll.



I used to use animefreak.tv. The selection isn't as large as KissAnime's though.


----------



## Ichigo.

Mariah said:


> I used to use animefreak.tv. The selection isn't as large as KissAnime's though.



Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Aestivate

aleonhart said:


> Since kissanime is apparently going to be down for a while, anyone know a good site to watch anime? Don't recommend crunchyroll.



animehere is also pretty good. Seems like it has most of the series covered, at least I haven't come across one that wasn't on there.


----------



## fangman

Big attack on titan fan here! Watched the movie


----------



## Llust

aleonhart said:


> Since kissanime is apparently going to be down for a while, anyone know a good site to watch anime? Don't recommend crunchyroll.



gogoanime.tv
http://gogoanime.tv/

the layout is clean & simple and it has a large selection of animes. if you have any issues with searching for one, try both the anime's english and japanese name


----------



## Amyy

!!! the latest ep of shokugeki



Spoiler



any of megumi's flashbacks make me wanna cry :') and im so glad she made it through the prelims


----------



## Llust

i havent been watching anime in so long because of school, but i plan on marathoning either a long running anime or short series when winter/thanks giving break rolls around. recommendations will be much appreciated (im into action, romance and drama)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Wish I could read the Shokugeki no Souma spoiler, but I haven't watched the latest episode yet. I'm going to be sad when My Love Story!! is over. It's such a cute and funny romance anime. I wonder if there's going to be a season two.


----------



## bigger34

Soushi said:


> i havent been watching anime in so long because of school, but i plan on marathoning either a long running anime or short series when winter/thanks giving break rolls around. recommendations will be much appreciated (im into action, romance and drama)



Angel Beats def c:


----------



## Llust

bigger34 said:


> Angel Beats def c:



i actually already saw angel beats along with a majority of the other well known animes, it was amazing though


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Soushi said:


> i actually already saw angel beats along with a majority of the other well known animes, it was amazing though



Ore Monogatari!! and Shokugeki no Souma are two fresh animes if you haven't watched them yet. They're almost finished airing though. Also, Owari no Seraph was a pretty recent good anime I'd give an 8/10 if you're looking for some action with a good story. The next season for that comes out next month.


----------



## Llust

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ore Monogatari!! and Shokugeki no Souma are two fresh animes if you haven't watched them yet. They're almost finished airing though. Also, Owari no Seraph was a pretty recent good anime I'd give an 8/10 if you're looking for some action with a good story. The next season for that comes out next month.



im watching shokugeki no souma at the moment and i've already seen owari no seraph^^ loved them both

i dropped ore monogatari at around episode four i believe, the plot just didnt catch onto me - i intend to continue watching it in the future though once my taste in anime has changed a little


----------



## bigger34

Soushi said:


> i actually already saw angel beats along with a majority of the other well known animes, it was amazing though



Huh...have you watched the Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya series?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Soushi said:


> im watching shokugeki no souma at the moment and i've already seen owari no seraph^^ loved them both
> 
> i dropped ore monogatari at around episode four i believe, the plot just didnt catch onto me - i intend to continue watching it in the future though once my taste in anime has changed a little



Ah, gotcha. Yeah, there's not too much airing right now I know of aside from that. I decided to give Himouto! Umaru-chan a shot just because it seemed funny. I'm only two episodes in and it's not bad. Then there's the third season of Durarara x2 gosh those titles are confusing. Not sure if you'd like Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, but that one is also a good action/story anime. Although, some things will seem confusing if you're like me and haven't seen any past Fate animes like Fate/Zero.


----------



## Llust

DarkDesertFox said:


> Ah, gotcha. Yeah, there's not too much airing right now I know of aside from that. I decided to give Himouto! Umaru-chan a shot just because it seemed funny. I'm only two episodes in and it's not bad. Then there's the third season of Durarara x2 gosh those titles are confusing. Not sure if you'd like Fate/stay Night Unlimited Blade Works, but that one is also a good action/story anime. Although, some things will seem confusing if you're like me and haven't seen any past Fate animes like Fate/Zero.



himouto! umaru-chan is amazing so far, still waiting for the next episode to be released^^ probably because its so relatable haha

i considered watching the fate series, but figuring out which order to watch it in is pretty confusing for me. it seems interesting, so i'll give it a shot once i figure out which version to start off with and such -- durarara has been on me to watch list for awhile now but for some reason i never got around to watching it. i'll defiantly start watching it eventually


----------



## visibleghost

the only anime i've watched in the last few weeks is 3 episodes of the new durarara!! x2


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I have only one episode left to watch of durarara, then im moving on to season 2


----------



## Keitara

I'm watching the very first Pokemon right now, with Eng Sub and it feels amazing xD
I need to get used to Satoshi, Okido etc and especially the japanese opening. It's all so different from the English/German releases.

I watched Origin OVA too and I really loved how similar it was to the game, but I need my Ash *cough* Satoshi  Red was so perfect with everything and welll... ewww I didn't like this so much. Satoshi is a dork. Dorks are cool.

I just wanna grab my 3ds and play Pokemon but it's kinda boring now ever since I completed my Pokedex on XY... ;-;


----------



## Llust

Keitara said:


> I'm watching the very first Pokemon right now, with Eng Sub and it feels amazing xD
> I need to get used to Satoshi, Okido etc and especially the japanese opening. It's all so different from the English/German releases.
> 
> I watched Origin OVA too and I really loved how similar it was to the game, but I need my Ash *cough* Satoshi  Red was so perfect with everything and welll... ewww I didn't like this so much. Satoshi is a dork. Dorks are cool.
> 
> I just wanna grab my 3ds and play Pokemon but it's kinda boring now ever since I completed my Pokedex on XY... ;-;



ahh--the pokemon anime is what makes up my childhood >u< although i finished it so long ago i cant even remember a majority of what has happened, i should re watch it sometime. ive been collecting all the games since pokemon red and blue, but i decided to stop at omega ruby & alpha sapphire


----------



## Keitara

Soushi said:


> ahh--the pokemon anime is what makes up my childhood >u< although i finished it so long ago i cant even remember a majority of what has happened, i should re watch it sometime. ive been collecting all the games since pokemon red and blue, but i decided to stop at omega ruby & alpha sapphire



I know many people's childhoods were filled with the Pokemon anime, but tbh I never watched the series though xD instead I only played the games and watched the movies on VHS. But I really would want to watch the whole thing, but I bet that would be massively time consuming. Some recaps would be nice in my opinion. 
AHH yeah I have a little collection too xD My friend doesn't understand, as she thinks that it's always the same.... I mean she's right somewhere but... xD I think I stop with ORAS as well but you never know ^^'' like if there's going to be a game that seems really good, I know I'd get it anyways. I originally got my 3ds only for Pokemon XY as the graphics and features were new and a lot better.


besides Pokemon,

THAT LATEST CHAPTER OF ONE PIECE. I shouldn't spoil myself, again, but THAT WAS FRIGGIN COOL!!!
But I can imagine that Luffy will say no to the offer... that would be such a shame ;-; or he will say "do whatever"... I hope he does that!


----------



## visibleghost

i think i'm kinda getting into anime again. i started watching detective conan (/case closed) yesterday and i'm on episode 18. :> i'm really enjoying it and it's fun to watch because i've read the first 12-ish books of the manga and watching the same story but in anime form is kinda nice.

also i have a lot to watch!!! there are like 780 episodes or something like that, which is by far the longest anime i've seen. The closest one is gintama haha )x


----------



## sock

Literally just started watching SAO 20 mins ago, and absolutely loving it. Glad I can finally say I am an anime fan, and join this thread xD


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Probably going to finish up Bleach soon before I start watching another mainstream anime. I've been watching it for a few years and am on episode 314/366. The latest Ore Monogatari!! episodes were a little sad with Suma. I was hoping for things to work out between the two. Also, looking forward to the next couple episodes of Sokugeki no Souma. I want to see Souma vs the curry guy.


----------



## Farobi

Finished _Shinsekai Yori_ and my brain is too tiny to comprehend the greatness of this anime. The ending will probably stick to me for a long time. Wow. The animation and soundtrack resounded of creepiness and the overall ~spooky~ theme of the show. 

Right now I'm watching: Steins;Gate, Log Horizon, and starting The Tatami Galaxy. I always end up dropping Steins;Gate a few episodes in - but I plan to watch it after finishing Tatami Galaxy (I hope). Log Horizon is interesting enough to keep me curious, but not interesting enough yet for me to binge watch it right now. RIP school life ^_^


----------



## Amyy

Farobi said:


> Finished _Shinsekai Yori_ and my brain is too tiny to comprehend the greatness of this anime. The ending will probably stick to me for a long time. Wow. The animation and soundtrack resounded of creepiness and the overall ~spooky~ theme of the show.
> 
> Right now I'm watching: Steins;Gate, Log Horizon, and starting The Tatami Galaxy. I always end up dropping Steins;Gate a few episodes in - but I plan to watch it after finishing Tatami Galaxy (I hope). Log Horizon is interesting enough to keep me curious, but not interesting enough yet for me to binge watch it right now. RIP school life ^_^



i really want to start getting into steins gate but i can never get past the first episode, and i've tried like 3 times :')


----------



## Feyre

im currently obsessed with aoharu x kikanjuu, yukimura tooru is too good too pure (maybe not) for this world. 

and im watching gekkan shoujo nozaki-kun as in right now lol


----------



## HungryForCereal

ive watched all the current pokemon xy episodes so far and will be watching the series again after all the episodes are done releasing. for now, im on tokyo ghoul season2. have no idea what was going on int he first episode though...guess i needa watch the last few episodes of season 1 to understand season 2


----------



## Llust

i already finished this anime a few weeks ago, but is there anyone else out there who actually enjoyed aku no hana? i admit, the plot is a bit weird along with the animation style, yet it's really unique and interesting. there's a lot of people i know who hated it just because of the animation, which i personally think is a stupid reason to not like an anime tbh.. >< but if you dropped it or something, i highly recommend you pick up from where you left off. then again, everyone has their own opinions on anime


----------



## riummi

havent really found a new series to get into much :c I like Charlotte but im not feeling compelled enough to watch the new episodes. I'm also watching: Overlord, Working!!!, Gangsta, and akagami no shirayukihime.

I've dropped quite a few :c im disappointed with Rokka and the six braves

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Finished _Shinsekai Yori_ and my brain is too tiny to comprehend the greatness of this anime. The ending will probably stick to me for a long time. Wow. The animation and soundtrack resounded of creepiness and the overall ~spooky~ theme of the show.
> 
> Right now I'm watching: Steins;Gate, Log Horizon, and starting The Tatami Galaxy. I always end up dropping Steins;Gate a few episodes in - but I plan to watch it after finishing Tatami Galaxy (I hope). Log Horizon is interesting enough to keep me curious, but not interesting enough yet for me to binge watch it right now. RIP school life ^_^



Ah glad im not the only one who felt the same way after watching Shinsekai Yori <3


----------



## Amyy

riummi said:


> havent really found a new series to get into much :c I like Charlotte but im not feeling compelled enough to watch the new episodes. I'm also watching: Overlord, Working!!!, Gangsta, and akagami no shirayukihime.
> 
> I've dropped quite a few :c im disappointed with Rokka and the six braves



i watched the first 2 eps of charlotte i think and didnt really think it was special, but last night i decided to catch up and it definitely gets better and you really should watch the new eps!!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I love seeing the opening for Himouto! Umaru-chan every time. This anime is starting to warm up to me more.


----------



## Albuns

riummi said:


> havent really found a new series to get into much :c I like Charlotte but im not feeling compelled enough to watch the new episodes. I'm also watching: Overlord, Working!!!, Gangsta, and akagami no shirayukihime.
> 
> I've dropped quite a few :c im disappointed with Rokka and the six braves
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah glad im not the only one who felt the same way after watching Shinsekai Yori <3



I saw the trailer for Rokka, why was is disappointing to you, if I may ask?


----------



## riummi

Alby-Kun said:


> I saw the trailer for Rokka, why was is disappointing to you, if I may ask?



i felt like the there was no deep plot and lack of character depth =u= it got me interested as well so i watched the first 3 or so eps. but it just didnt catch on to me ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amyy said:


> i watched the first 2 eps of charlotte i think and didnt really think it was special, but last night i decided to catch up and it definitely gets better and you really should watch the new eps!!



haha i fell in love with it the first episode, especially the part where he ditched that girl who fell when they were running away. I think i stopped at episode 10 or so~ will do soon c:


----------



## Aestivate

riummi said:


> Ah glad im not the only one who felt the same way after watching Shinsekai Yori <3



Shinsekai Yori is my life right now. I absolutely love it.

I just watched the first 20 minutes of Hotarubi no Mori e. It has so much depth I almost can't handle it but it's really enjoyable for me. I wish there were more of these short psychological animes made.


----------



## Bloobloop

I've been watching Rainbow Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and if you thought Angel Beats/Anohana was depressing, take a look at this one ;-; The first few episodes hit you HARD


----------



## Mariah

Bloobloop said:


> I've been watching Rainbow Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and if you thought Angel Beats/Anohana was depressing, take a look at this one ;-; The first few episodes hit you HARD



The whole first season is like that. It's one of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## Farobi

Maybe spoilers? idk----

I finished _Tatami Galaxy_ and oh my gosh was it a ride. The exhaustingly fast subtitles made me lose focus more times than I wished, which prompted me to rewind and pause to understand what the main character was thinking about, though finishing the whole thing was worth it. The way they crafted the plot through the way they did and turned it into something extraordinary was such a terrific spectacle. If you ever start watching it and feel like putting it down, rethink your decision, at least just for the ending. It's just a mere eleven episodes so it's not as if you are wasting much of your time anyway. ^_^

 20/10 -IGN


----------



## visibleghost

detective conan is soo good. i watched 20 episodes in two days, but the last few days i haven't watched a lot. will start watching again soon because it realyl is great ;;


----------



## Mariah

Kowabon looks interesting but I can't stand rotoscoping.


----------



## Albuns

Bloobloop said:


> I've been watching Rainbow Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin and if you thought Angel Beats/Anohana was depressing, take a look at this one ;-; The first few episodes hit you HARD



Oh gosh, I just recently finished watching that. It sure was a lot darker than I had expected it was going to be. x.x


----------



## visibleghost

i watched no game no life yesterday and it was nice!! currently watching code geass, i'm 6 episodes in and don't really get the hype... i don't really get the story eather but i guess i'll get it later lol )x


----------



## Keitara

Spoiler: one piece latest chapter



GOD OH GOD
I KNEW IT YOUUUUUUU
YOUUUUUUUUUU
YOUUUU LITTLE CUTIE PIE YOU!!! LUUUUUUFFYYYYYYYYYY I KNEW IT T_T  
it would have been so cooooooooool if he had accepted it and stuff, but I just knew that this would happen xD 
AND BARTOLOMEO. GOD. are you freaking serious? he is such a big fanboy and then he didn't get the fact Luffy just wants to be free before??? Barto I have to teach you the ways of being Luffy's servant!
BUT BUT BUT IT'S WAYYYYYYYY TO AMAZING GOSH THIS CHAPTER!!! Luffy doesn't want to take someone else's freedom away, THIS IS JUST SO MY LUFFY BABU  i love how his "subordinates" just do what they want and kind of "refuse Luffy's refusal" just like he did with Sanji back then!XD But LAW! You should have exchanged a sakazuki as well >-< and I love how indirectly Zoro helped them doing as they please LOL god I can't wait for this getting animated. The voices and everything are already playing in my head!XD
AND FINALLY AN END-OF-ARC-BANQUET AGAIN!  And Law looks very happy too!
AND LUFFY'S SMILING FACE AT THE END *PETS ; v ;



I AM VERY HAPPY.


----------



## visibleghost

I finished the second season of code geass and shokugeki no souma today. both were great, especially shokugeki no souma which I have been following since it started airing. 


Spoiler: dont open unless u have watched shokugeki no souma/don't mind mild spoilers



the ending was good buuuuut... kind of a weird ending?? It didn't feel completely finished. I wonder if it will get a second season, I really hope so!! It is getting a special I think, and the manga is still being made.



I have been busy or too tired in the weeks so I only watch anime during the weekend, which is really sad. I wish I could watch more anime ):<


----------



## Bloobloop

Thinking of watching Higurashi


----------



## Mariah

Bloobloop said:


> Thinking of watching Higurashi



I recommend it.


----------



## Ichigo.

Noragami is back with a second season today (and then Haikyuu!! soon after)! I'm beyond hyped


----------



## Shimmer

Bloobloop said:


> Thinking of watching Higurashi



DO IT. It's one of my top favourite anime of all time! Just make sure you're into horror because it's full of that. xD But it's wonderful <3


----------



## visibleghost

aleonhart said:


> Noragami is back with a second season today (and then Haikyuu!! soon after)! I'm beyond hyped



wHAT how come I haven't heard of a second Noragami season? woow, I'm really starting to get left behind on new anime )x this is a nice suprise!! def watching it :>


----------



## Ichigo.

lencurryboy said:


> wHAT how come I haven't heard of a second Noragami season? woow, I'm really starting to get left behind on new anime )x this is a nice suprise!! def watching it :>



It was announced spring of this year! haha. Isn't that Yukine in your icon? ^^


----------



## QoQ

Almost finished Psycho Pass (3 episodes left). The first half was really good, but the 2nd has kinda lost its edge... (hoping the last couple give a bang!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I've been meaning to check out Blue Exorcist for a long while (but the reviews I've seen so far have kept me away). Can anyone give me some examples of similar anime to it, and the type of feel it has??


----------



## FallenStars

*WATCH BLEACH *
IT
IS
LOVE
IT 
IS
LIFE
BLEACH
BLEACH
BLEACH
BLEACH 
BLEACH!!!!
*(PLEASE TELL ME SOMEONE AGREES WITH ME?!!?!)*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and i despise hetalia, as well. I never hated it until my friends became absolutely obsessed with it, cosplay. role-play, group things, hetalia Skype things, I HATED IT ALL!! But then again, I tried watching a single episode and it was complete trash, sorry to all you hetalia lovers.....

not to mention there was incest ships....


----------



## Ichigo.

QoQ said:


> Also I've been meaning to check out Blue Exorcist for a long while (but the reviews I've seen so far have kept me away). Can anyone give me some examples of similar anime to it, and the type of feel it has??



I don't watch a bunch of anime so I wouldn't be able to list others you can compare it to, but it's VERY shounen-y. Cliches include: stubborn, passionate guy who wants to get stronger for some personal cause, a very useless girl he's into, and some tsunderes here and there. It's not amazing by any means, but I was at least entertained by it. So maybe give it a shot when you're in the mood to turn your brain off.


----------



## Llust

i definitely recommend watching blue exorcist. i hesitated to watch it at first too because the plot & characters looked so vague and generic, but i ended up loving it. its not the best, but it was more than decent and unique (8.5/10)

--

also, i havent been watching anime in awhile. if anyone has any recommendations, it would be much appreciated. please refrain from recommended the mainstream animes that everyone knows, i've seen pretty much all of them (fairy tale, naruto, bleach, SAO, etc). any genre is fine excluding mecha


----------



## Albuns

I just finished watching Overlord and now I can't decide which is better... that or Log Horizon. xD Most of the stuff early just seemed so unexpected. Then, later on it just gives off a No Game No Life vibe for me. Eh, I dun't really know.


----------



## Miharu

Alby-Kun said:


> I just finished watching Overlord and now I can't decide which is better... that or Log Horizon. xD Most of the stuff early just seemed so unexpected. Then, later on it just gives off a No Game No Life vibe for me. Eh, I dun't really know.



Overlord is better mwuahhaah!! I just love Overlord so much ; v; It's such a great anime!! <3 I'm really hoping it doesn't end at 13 episodes ; v ; As for Log Horizon, omg I love Log Horizon and No Game No Life as well!! XD I definitely have to say I wouldn't be able to choose between No Game No Life and Overlord ahaha! XD


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Log Horizon is more like Food Horizon (at least 1st season). I dropped this one, it wasn't bad, food is important too, but damn

As for Overlord I wish for more action in the future


----------



## MayorMiku_001

My two personal favorite Anime would have to be Baccano and Polar Bears Cafe, with Attack on Titan being my third.


----------



## acnladdict

I usually read manga but my personal fav anime is SAO and Pandora hearts!


----------



## crystalmilktea

Currently watching Zoku Natsume Yuujinchou and Hataraku Maou-sama! ~
Thoroughly enjoying them both


----------



## Albuns

Isabelle for president! said:


> Log Horizon is more like Food Horizon (at least 1st season). I dropped this one, it wasn't bad, food is important too, but damn
> 
> As for Overlord I wish for more action in the future



Ya, I didn't like that either, it made me hungry. ;v; But it does focus more on politics and action in the second season, while still keeping a bit of style with showing events and stuff. So try and give it another go and see how you like it! ^^


----------



## Aestivate

Can anyone explain Beluga to me? It confused me more than I expected for it's duration. I've always liked these kind of experimental little shows, but they often are so vague my brain just shuts down.


----------



## Ichigo.

First episode of Haikyuu!! season 2 was everything I could've hoped for!!! I'm alive again.


----------



## Farobi

Watching SAO and Neon Genesis Evangelion now. The only currently airing show I'm watching is One Punch Man and it's pretty good, but the rest of the fall anime seems mediocre to me.


----------



## puppy

watching this season as of rn:

noragami season 2
owari no seraph season 2
one punch man

i haventchecked a few that look interesting out yet, though, so might add more


----------



## visibleghost

This season's anime seems pretty good :> I'm finally finishing some summer anime I just left lying about, finally finished the awful denpa kyoushi and the kind of boring arslan senki. Finished kekkai sensen earlier today too, didn't really understand everythign but it's whatever. I'm currently finishing drrrx2ten, then I guess I'll have to catch up on world trigger )xxxx (Don't understand why I watched it, it's kind of boring and 50 episodes long!!! why!!)

This season I'm going to watch these: (well, these are the ones I've started watching, I might watch more later idk)

*haikyuu 2nd season
*owari no seraph 2nd season
*noragami 2nd season
*heavy object
*high school star musical
*kowabon
*k: return of kings
*gakusen toshi asterisk

really looking forward to hq, noragami, and k, OnS 1st season wasn't really all that interesting but second might be better. Kowabon seems interesting enough, the animation is obviously kinda dodgy but I haven't watched many anime like it and it's short soo... yeah.
Gakusen toshi asterisk, heavy object and high school star musical all seem to be kind of _meh_ and generic, but I'll keep watching. I know I should watch some better idol anime than high school star musical but whatever, some of the guys are cute and I can play acnl while watching so ^^


----------



## Coco_Weng

That's some great recommendations from you guys! I haven't look into any of the new season anime, but I've recently finished Gangsta and Shokugeki No Soma. I really like both of the anime, just didn't expect them to end that quickly QQ.

Some great anime I recommend if anyone out there's like me who doesn't like to wait weeks after weeks for new episodes to come out! (some maybe a little violent etc.)

*** Psycho-Pass *** (One of my favourite anime fantasy? horror? VOLENT)
** Gekkan Shoujo Nozaki Kun ** (for comedy romance)
*** Sekai ichi Hatsukoi / Junjou Romantica *** For (BL) content
** Shokugeki no Soma ** (Food/friendship/romance)
** Jigoku Shoujo ** (Horror)
*** Rozen Maiden *** (All about dolls~)
* XXX~Holic~ * (mystery)
* Gangsta * (Violent, would give higher rating if the ending better! Read the manga instead!)
** Kimi ni Todoke ** (For girls/Guys looking for the DOKI feeling!)
***** CARD CAPTOR SAKURA ***** (My all time favourite!)

(P.S If anyone who watches some of the animes i recommended above, they might be able to find my favourite voice actor! (Female))
Hope you guys enjoy what I like~!


----------



## Albuns

Wakfu was all sunshine and rainbows up until the end... 



Spoiler: Spoiler



Out of everyone one else, WHY SADLYGROVE?!



...Now to check out the second season! Q u Q


----------



## milkyi

Sailor Moon is literally my life atm.


----------



## visibleghost

I have so much anime to watch aaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Also is anyone else watching world trigger? I've been following it since it started airing and uh...... weLL... i mean... it's okay but I heard that it's getting another season and I'm just like "oh nooooo" because while I do want to know what happens, 50 episodes has been more than enough! It was supposed to be get 50 episodes (48 have aired), but now it's getting mroe?? and I'm like?? no thanks????
I might drop it, but it's a shame really because I wanna know what happens to all the characters ):


----------



## Thunder

I'm really digging that Haikyuu ED.


----------



## kassie

I'm watching Hanamaru Youchien and it's insanely cute, love the comedy too!


----------



## visibleghost

i'm currently watching detective conan.. i wonder if the newer episodes are of better quality w sound and stuff, not that it matters thAT much but still...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

I recently watched Shiki, a horror anime, and I have to say....I was pleasantly surprised.  It was really gripping, and really good.  There were so many characters that I feel like some characters were sort of pushed to the side, but other then that, I have no complaints.  Lots of clever twists, lots of action, some gore but not a lot.  Very good, indeed, I would suggest it to anyone looking for a wild, suspenseful ride.

I'm currently watching Hell Girl.  The Dub is very tastefully done, although I always think the original Japanese versions are better.  I like the style, and I like the color scheme.  It's got sort of a repetitive feel to it, but I find I like that in an anime.  It's why I liked Cowboy Bebop and Mushi shi, which are two other anime I would highly recommend, dubs included.

I found a website called Ryuanime.com that has everything categorized very nicely.  Anyone looking for dubs or subs should head there.


----------



## Blue-Ninja

Mm... I'm not too big on anime. But I have seen Ouran High School Host Club (dubbed). I thought it was a little odd. But it was entertaining, so I can't really complain.
And when I was younger, I watched Keroro Gunso (dubbed). Rewatching it, I'm surprised I liked it or even understood it. Lots of little jokes I didn't get before. xD
I guess some Hetalia (dubbed) too? I have yet to get into it though. 

And yeah. I prefer dubbed to subbed. :>


----------



## visibleghost

Blue-Ninja said:


> Mm... I'm not too big on anime. But I have seen Ouran High School Host Club (dubbed). I thought it was a little odd. But it was entertaining, so I can't really complain.
> And when I was younger, I watched Keroro Gunso (dubbed). Rewatching it, I'm surprised I liked it or even understood it. Lots of little jokes I didn't get before. xD
> I guess some Hetalia (dubbed) too? I have yet to get into it though.
> 
> And yeah. I prefer dubbed to subbed. :>



haha i've read keroro and I agree, it's really weird. )x


----------



## dawsoncreek

Vampire Hunter D will always have a special place in my heart because that is the very first anime I had ever watched...I remember thinking to myself...."this cartoon is sooo different than Strawberry Shortcake"..


----------



## Soigne

My friend just introduced me to anime so the first thing I'm watching is Tokyo Ghoul and I don't know how to feel


----------



## beemayor

I used to be really into anime but I guess I just sort of grew out of it. I don't hate it, but generally it doesn't really interest me anymore. When I was big into it, though, I really liked Free! and some other sport type animes. I watched Tokyo Ghoul for its first season, but I still don't know whether I really liked it or not.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

beemayor said:


> I used to be really into anime but I guess I just sort of grew out of it. I don't hate it, but generally it doesn't really interest me anymore. When I was big into it, though, I really liked Free! and some other sport type animes. I watched Tokyo Ghoul for its first season, but I still don't know whether I really liked it or not.



I felt like this awhile back.  When I was in high school I was big into it.  Then I sort of....didn't really watch anime for a long time.  I've been reading manga for just about forever.  I never stopped that.  Then I watched puella magi magika madoka and rebellion and I loved those two.  since then, I've sort of not been watching anime.  But I got into horror anime recently, and I'm really liking it.


----------



## asuka

jigoku shoujo s2 is even better than the first imo. i really recommend it if you like horror at all.
probably gonna watch Another after i finish season 3, anyone seen it?


----------



## kassie

asuka said:


> jigoku shoujo s2 is even better than the first imo. i really recommend it if you like horror at all.
> probably gonna watch Another after i finish season 3, anyone seen it?



Another? Yep, twice. It's alright.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I decided to try Accel World today. The first 2 episodes I saw I liked a lot. I hope it keeps up. Although, I really wish they would have made the main character (Haruyuki) more visually appealing... I don't know, I mean they made him super short with a chubby face and body. Then they made his first avatar a pig.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

DarkDesertFox said:


> I decided to try Accel World today. The first 2 episodes I saw I liked a lot. I hope it keeps up. Although, I really wish they would have made the main character (Haruyuki) more visually appealing... I don't know, I mean they made him super short with a chubby face and body. Then they made his first avatar a pig.



I thought it was cute.  D:


----------



## HungryForCereal

finished hunter x hunter 2011. now i'm having this post anime depression. anyway, to those who has not watch it, go watch it. its fantastic and you'll know why im in this depression state now..


----------



## LemonBoi

I watch tons! Of anime but recently I've been slacking from school. But I've been watching anime since I was like 9! I've always love Naruto like everyone does and Fairy Tail but recently I've been watching calm anime like Yato the Hentai Prince and the stone cat. I know it sounds weird but it's actually just a normal school anime and then i heard about Haikyuu and I've started to watch it recently


----------



## jiny

Does anyone recommend any animes I could watch? ^^


----------



## HungryForCereal

Sugarella said:


> Does anyone recommend any animes I could watch? ^^



hunter x hunter! one of the top shounen animes. it's gold.


----------



## LemonBoi

Sugarella said:


> Does anyone recommend any animes I could watch? ^^



You Should try Tokyo Ghoul.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also I want to a show do you get those signatures with like your dreamies town name and stuff like that?
I guess the question is actually for snoozit


----------



## visibleghost

Sugarella said:


> Does anyone recommend any animes I could watch? ^^



judging by your avatars and age i'd say Free!, AKB0048, Nagi no Asukara, Tamako Market, Usagi Drop and maybe Nichijou? most of them are love, friendship and/or school life. also cute lol


----------



## crystalmilktea

Currently watching an older anime - Lovely Complex


----------



## cinny

crystalmilktea said:


> Currently watching an older anime - Lovely Complex



Oh man, I read the manga in 8th grade when I went to the library a lot but never watched the anime 

Debating to watch Steins;Gate or Fate/Zero. ;;


----------



## visibleghost

cinny said:


> Oh man, I read the manga in 8th grade when I went to the library a lot but never watched the anime
> 
> Debating to watch Steins;Gate or Fate/Zero. ;;



definitely watch steins;gate!! it is so good ;;;;


----------



## cinny

lencurryboy said:


> definitely watch steins;gate!! it is so good ;;;;



thanks! :") ^____^^^
jw what is your top fave anime(s)??
lol sorry, I only get recommendations from r/animesuggest, it is aight. _(you seem resourceful & v nice since I see most of your posts)_


----------



## Kinoko

Right now I'm watching season two of Uta No Prince Sama but I've been neglecting anime cause of school hahaha


----------



## Farobi

I just finished watching Neon Genesis Evangelion and it's 2deep5me. Seriously, I had to rely on other forums to explain to me what the crap just happened.

Watching something more light-hearted now though, Hataraku Maou-sama!. So far it's really nice and I love the character's interactions with each other and the environment. ^_^


----------



## Miharu

I can't wait for Overlord to come out with a season 2! <3 So excited! Season 1 was amazing ; v ; <3


----------



## Esphas

planning to start one-punch man soon & waiting for the release of jojos bizarre adventure s4 + assassination classroom s2


----------



## gravyplz

yess definitly watch one punch man!!

im only on ep 3 but its so good!, 
i was planing on watch norigami season 2 but i heard its just a whole lot of fan servace/pantie shots so im not sure


----------



## Danielkang2

Your Lie in April was such a good anime.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

gravyplz said:


> yess definitly watch one punch man!!
> 
> im only on ep 3 but its so good!,



I still can't tell if its suppose to be mainly serious or a comedy lol.


----------



## visibleghost

gravyplz said:


> yess definitly watch one punch man!!
> 
> im only on ep 3 but its so good!,
> i was planing on watch norigami season 2 but i heard its just a whole lot of fan servace/pantie shots so im not sure



definitely watch noragami arogato!! In my opinion that's where the story actually starts off.


----------



## Miharu

Danielkang2 said:


> Your Lie in April was such a good anime.



Omg yes :'D I cried so hard jskldjsl it was so good ;v ;


----------



## visibleghost

shigatsu wa kimi no uso was either hated or loved by everyone, lol. I've seen a lot of mixed opinions on it. I personally liked it a whole lot, I've even started reading the manga (lol like 3 chapters but still!!!!)


----------



## Miharu

lencurryboy said:


> shigatsu wa kimi no uso was either hated or loved by everyone, lol. I've seen a lot of mixed opinions on it. I personally liked it a whole lot, I've even started reading the manga (lol like 3 chapters but still!!!!)



Same here!! I love it so much :'D 


Spoiler:  Your Lie in April/Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso spoiler



Maybe people didn't like the anime because Kaori died :'D I honestly didn't expect that at the end because the title of the last episode on crunchyroll was so misleading I thought Kaori was going to be alive and be able to play with him again :'D But boy was I wrong jskljddlsk but it added to the emotion/feelings when Kaori died :'D I literally had to have a box of tissues next to me hahaha


----------



## visibleghost

Miharu said:


> Same here!! I love it so much :'D
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Your Lie in April/Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe people didn't like the anime because Kaori died :'D I honestly didn't expect that at the end because the title of the last episode on crunchyroll was so misleading I thought Kaori was going to be alive and be able to play with him again :'D But boy was I wrong jskljddlsk but it added to the emotion/feelings when Kaori died :'D I literally had to have a box of tissues next to me hahaha





Spoiler: swknu spoilers for whole anime



yeah, true... but it would have been total bs if she wouldn't have died.. I thought "if she doesn't die at the end of this I'm going to get so angry!" like 10 episodes in, not because I hated her but because the only reason to keep her alive would be because they would be too afraid to kill her... I think it was a nice and sweet anime with a sad ending, it definitely made you feel something...
 I don't think it was bad that it was kind of obvious that she would die, it made the story more interesting. I don't think it was about death, it was about friendship and love and how much it sucks when someone that close to you dies lol ;;


----------



## Miharu

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: swknu spoilers for whole anime
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, true... but it would have been total bs if she wouldn't have died.. I thought "if she doesn't die at the end of this I'm going to get so angry!" like 10 episodes in, not because I hated her but because the only reason to keep her alive would be because they would be too afraid to kill her... I think it was a nice and sweet anime with a sad ending, it definitely made you feel something...
> I don't think it was bad that it was kind of obvious that she would die, it made the story more interesting. I don't think it was about death, it was about friendship and love and how much it sucks when someone that close to you dies lol ;;





Spoiler:  spoilers for Your Lie in April



Yeah I completely understand! ; v ;And it definitely was a sweet and nice anime that left you with tears :'D I bawled my eyes out and my bf was just laughing at me :'D 

Ahhh I didn't even think she would die because most animes rarely kill off their characters like that ; v ; And yeah! I definitely agree with you there! :'D


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

I love Attack on Titan, and Death Note comes in at a close second. I also really like Death Parade- only 12 episodes long but it was pretty emotional.

I'm currently watching season two of Haikyuu!, the spin off junior high anime of Attack on Titan and I need to catch up with One Punch Man after checking out the first episode (personally, I think it's the anime equivalent to steroids).


----------



## Cherubi

Wow, this is a long thread. 
I love Hetalia, Free!, Blue Exorcist, Ouran High School Host Club, Hibike! Euphonium and definitely Akatsuki No Yona so good!
I'm not watching any as of right now but I'm thinking of watching Assassination Classroom, Haikyuu! and Durarara!! soon. Also the Ace Attorney Anime coming out next year!


----------



## Keitara

Bartholomeo. His crew. 

THE GOING LUFFY-SENPAI.







the newest one piece chapters were absolutely hilarious


----------



## shunishu

recently finished Legendz, was surprisingly good and weird and fun ^^


----------



## Aniko

Currently watching One Punch Man and just finished Higashi no Eden, I recommend both!


----------



## visibleghost

recently i've only watched detective conan... lol. it's a pain to get into new stories all the time so I just don't do it atm... Still, I need to catch up on so much anime.... rip me

also ik that this is an anime thread but i bought some new manga yesterday and i'm so happy ;;; I bought volume six and seven of noragami  and i'm in love......... these books are my life ;;


----------



## Soigne

Soul Eater has taken over my life


----------



## TaroTanaka

Oh gosh, so many. I'd have to say that my top favorites will forever and always be Fullmetal Alchemist, Naruto, and The Devil is a Part-Timer.

Currently, I'm re-watching Sekaiichi Hatsukoi and starting to watch Noragami. I heard it was good and so I'm checking it out for myself *^*


----------



## LambdaDelta

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2015-11-01/voice-actress-miyu-matsuki-passes-away/.94904

https://twitter.com/Game8910/status/661033676549939200

Goddammit. I would never of guessed one of the more notable characters' VAs of the first anime I watched while recognizing it as anime would pass away so soon.

And her final recorded statements are just twisting the knife.


https://twitter.com/Game8910/status/661031150312386560

reaction is literally me atm


definitely going to be marathoning stuff with her chaarcters as the focus tomorrow


----------



## Thunder

Damn, 38 is way too young. I'm really only familiar with a few of her roles but I think I'll have to check out more of her work.

Those last two quotes are heartbreaking.


----------



## Yuni

Conan movie 2016 site/trailer is up!
I am so excited for this. 6 months to go~~~~~


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I thought I'd give this a bump. I am seriously enjoying the second season of Seraph of the End. Especially the latest episode of Mika and Yu. The whole anime is worth watching just to watch and see what happens with their relationship. Also, One Punch Man has been a fun ride. Sucks it'll be ending soon.


----------



## Chicken Tender

DarkDesertFox said:


> I thought I'd give this a bump. I am seriously enjoying the second season of Seraph of the End. Especially the latest episode of Mika and Yu. The whole anime is worth watching just to watch and see what happens with their relationship. Also, One Punch Man has been a fun ride. Sucks it'll be ending soon.



If they don't make a season 2 for one punch man I'm going to be very disappointed, I don't want it to end


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Chicken Tender said:


> If they don't make a season 2 for one punch man I'm going to be very disappointed, I don't want it to end



Considering its popularity I would be really surprised if it didn't. I've been let down in the past though with some animes I love not getting a second season. We can only hope!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Please watch "Plastic Nee-San". It's a short show and it's funny (to me at least) It _is_ Youtube has all the episodes in one video, which is 30 minutes long. It _is_ kind of NSFW, with underwear shots and a very funny dance, which is why I won't post it here just in case. But yeah, it's great.


----------



## visibleghost

DarkDesertFox said:


> I thought I'd give this a bump. I am seriously enjoying the second season of Seraph of the End. Especially the latest episode of Mika and Yu. The whole anime is worth watching just to watch and see what happens with their relationship. Also, One Punch Man has been a fun ride. Sucks it'll be ending soon.



ahh i've fallen faaar behind on current anime but is the second season of owari no seraph really that good?? i thought the first season was ok but it's kind of hard to get into imo... wondering if i should try to watch it (only watched like 2 episodes this far) because it gets better lol, what do you think? :>


----------



## piske

Could someone tell me about Beyond the Boundary? It looks really cute but I'm not sure if I will like it. Also, I usually don't watch anime so just wondering if the story would still be enjoyable :>


----------



## teto

Obsessed with Nichijou right now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

lencurryboy said:


> ahh i've fallen faaar behind on current anime but is the second season of owari no seraph really that good?? i thought the first season was ok but it's kind of hard to get into imo... wondering if i should try to watch it (only watched like 2 episodes this far) because it gets better lol, what do you think? :>



I enjoy the second season more. Yu is more mature and less annoying than he was in the first season. The battles are more interesting with the noble vampires and I love seeing what happens with Yu and Mika. It's an interesting concept using evil to fight evil and if consumed by the desire for power to fight vampires from their demon blades, they will fall into darkness themselves. I wouldn't say the anime is top notch quality, but is worth watching. The anime isn't for everyone, but if you're looking for something to watch and can't think of anything better I'd give it another go.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P e o n y said:


> Could someone tell me about Beyond the Boundary? It looks really cute but I'm not sure if I will like it. Also, I usually don't watch anime so just wondering if the story would still be enjoyable :>



I liked Beyond the Boundary. I can tell you the first couple of episodes didn't draw me in, but once I kept watching it I started to really enjoy it. Rather than me attempt to describe what I remember from the series, this Wiki paragraph seems pretty accurate.

"One day, high school student Akihito Kanbara instinctively goes to save his fellow schoolmate, Mirai Kuriyama, from committing suicide. Following his pleas, Mirai suddenly stabs Akihito with a sword formed out of her own blood and is shocked to discover that Akihito is an immortal "half-youmu"—the offspring of a supernatural creature, called a youmu, and a human. After learning that Mirai is a Spirit World Warrior (異界士 Ikaishi?)—specialists who protect humans from being affected by youmu—and the last surviving member of her spirit hunting clan, their lives become intertwined as Akihito seeks to help Mirai gain the confidence to kill youmu so that she may stop attempting to kill him as practice."


----------



## shunishu

episode 98 of yokai watch :O whisper turning into an evangelion angel/mecha  like :O ^^ this new movie is gonna be good!


----------



## frio hur

currently 500+ episodes in on one piece.


----------



## Farobi

i am watching shirobako and its cool. nothing too special though.


----------



## Keitara

frio hur said:


> currently 500+ episodes in on one piece.



♥♥♥


since a long time I've been getting into anime again...

so I've finished watching Magi (which I started half a year ago..lol) and it was awesome. My favorite characters were Aladdin and, unexpectedly, Judal. Idk why but he's so adorable lol. But Magi has TONS of amazing characters. 

I'm also rewatching Avatar the last airbender, ( I know it's a cartoon and not anime) but it is still an awesome story again and again. Here are Aang and Zuko my favorites again, but there a lot of other adorable characters as well.

Then I have also watched Wolf and Spice, which was a sweet and unique anime, but most of the time I didn't understand ANYTHING. Mostly the talk was about medieval economy, which I don't understand, especially if it's in English, and even the romantic talk I didn't understand, because that was the mature type of talk, and I don't understand mature flirting R.I.P.
probably the most difficult anime I ever watched LOL

then I watched Black Butler season 3, which was AWESOME. THIS IS BLACK BUTLER. Not season 1 or 2 but 3! 
Dark and mysterious, brutal and cruel, this is the real Black Butler, how it is supposed to be. Still totally obsessed with the opening Enamel. Also, gotta love the new character Snake!!

One Piece is awesome as always, but I was a little disappointed after all the exciting and dramatic stuff about Sanji, and then in the next chapter nobody really gives a damn like ???huh?? why? lol.

alsoo have been thinking about starting Wolf Girl and Black Prince. 

lastly, for Yaoi Fans: KOISURU BOUKUN (+18)
that manga is so friggin awesome
 i'm 
dying


----------



## himeki

Lately, I've watched Date-a-Live, UMARU, and I'm currently watching bakemonogatari <3


----------



## ChocoMagii

Rewatching Fruits Basket. Nostalgia T_T


----------



## Soigne

P e o n y said:


> Could someone tell me about Beyond the Boundary? It looks really cute but I'm not sure if I will like it. Also, I usually don't watch anime so just wondering if the story would still be enjoyable :>



Curious if you ever watched Beyond the Boundary. I just finished a few days ago & I really enjoyed it!!
--
I just started Noragami again & I'm getting obsessed all over again.


----------



## Albuns

ChocoMagii said:


> Rewatching Fruits Basket. Nostalgia T_T



Some friends recommended Fruit Basket a few years ago, how is it?


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

I'm watching 'Your Lie In April' and I have too many favourites.


----------



## Albuns

Currently watching the final arc of Gintama... why must they release it every wednesday? Why not make it twice per week! qwq


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Flaming_Oceans said:


> I'm watching 'Your Lie In April' and I have too many favourites.



Such a good anime, but so sad too.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

DarkDesertFox said:


> Such a good anime, but so sad too.



Yep, it's pretty sad, yet enjoyable.


----------



## radioloves

I like sword art online, kimi ni todoke, say I love, sailor moon, inuyashi, pokemon, anything romantic, thrilling and horrific I like


----------



## N e s s

Fullmetal alchemist is a superior race


----------



## riummi

just finished the first episode of Skip Beat - yea i put it off because i want really fond of her hair lol
nonetheless it's pretty good c:


----------



## Halloqueen

I started watching Psycho-Pass a month ago and need to pick it up again to see the three final episodes. Once I finish that, I plan to watch Nana and Attack on Titan because I've heard they're both pretty good.


----------



## esweeeny

Anyone watch One Punch Man? I just finished and it's so good. Favorite since Kill la Kill!


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Still watching: Shirokuma Cafe and Yokai Watch, both with English subtitles and Japanese dub.

I also left Mawaru Penguindrum unwatched but it was very interesting, nearly got to the end of it, it's not too long.

Shirokuma Cafe strikes me with it's cuteness and real-looking animals. Yokai Watch is quite interesting as well, now that I've moved over episode 20 or 30, can't quite remember.

I used to watch a lot of Osamu Tezuka's anime series and a few movies as well but I kind of ran out of material (in the internet) or was too lazy to search for more.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

esweeeny said:


> Anyone watch One Punch Man? I just finished and it's so good. Favorite since Kill la Kill!



I have two more episodes of that left. I took a break because of Christmas. Such a funny anime and at the same time makes you feel bad for all the bs Saitama has to deal with.


----------



## BungoTheElf

I've started watching kamisama no memochou and it's pretty good so far. Still need to catch up on a lot and some of the recent ones like one punch man and osomatsu

Looking forward to dagashi kashi since the manga is pretty good,akagami no shirayuki-hime 2,assassination classroom 2, and hai to gensou no grimgar by my cousin's recommendation

my cousin also showed me this really weird preview for this anime about roman bust statue idols. im sorry but it looks so dumb bye


----------



## Lumira

Fairy Tail will always be my all-time favorite because it was my gateway anime. ^^

I really enjoyed D. Gray-Man and Fullmetal Alchemist.

I also really like smaller, less-known anime such as My Little Monster, Hakkenden, and Say I Love You.


----------



## Chiisanacx

I just finished watching Nanatsu no Taizai I wanna cry, I need more I NEED MORE. I can't wait until season 2 I'm gonna die rn. 
AND ONE PUNCH MAN AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE IT So much fangirl.


----------



## Emizel

My favourites are Sailor Moon, Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, Soul Eater, Digimon Adventure, some Pok?mon seasons and other anime that I don't remember now.
I want to start a new anime, but I have no idea. :c


----------



## visibleghost

recently started watching mousou dairin after not having watched any anime for like 2 months... lmao... it's really interesting and i'm definitely going to finish it. i might just keep trying to watch some a bit older mystery and psychological anime at the moment so i don't burn myself out again lmao. 

@ those who have watched one punch man: is it good?? i've heard a lot about it but i don't really know what it's about lol. and why is the guy from that show bald ):


----------



## Aniko

I'm planing to watch Mousou Dairin soon. I'm currently watching Monster which is really great.


----------



## Aali

Animes I have watched

-Ouran Highschool Host Club
-Clannad/Clannad After Story
-Ouran Highschool Host Club
-Corpse Party TS
-Ouran
-Fairytail
-My Sig
-Luckstar
-Kill me Baby
-CALL ME KING  (Ouran ref for those who don't know)


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I might start watching Ouran again, as I stopped halfway through because of.. reasons. I used to watch Fairy Tail, Pok?mon, and My Little Monster. Currently I am watching Hetalia, season 6. It's byootiful ;w;


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

I'm currently watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. I'm about halfway through the first season of Stardust Crusaders now and it's probably my favorite anime.

I've seen a lot of random animes here and there but I cant say I've actually enjoyed any anime as much as I have JJBA. The only other anime that to my knowledge I've actually been enthusiastic about watching to the end was Neon Genesis Evangelion. 

I'd probably recommend both to anyone over the age of like 14- or maybe 16 for NGE because it's some deep **** -since they're both pretty violent but not to the extent of something that could be classified as gore like Corpse Party, Hellsing Ultimate, the first 10 minutes of Tokyo Ghoul, Berserk, Elfen Lied.. All of those I watched and enjoyed but nonetheless Eva and JJBA are 10/10 in my books and I'm gonna stop rambling now |D


----------



## BungoTheElf

lencurryboy said:


> recently started watching mousou dairin after not having watched any anime for like 2 months... lmao... it's really interesting and i'm definitely going to finish it. i might just keep trying to watch some a bit older mystery and psychological anime at the moment so i don't burn myself out again lmao.
> 
> @ those who have watched one punch man: is it good?? i've heard a lot about it but i don't really know what it's about lol. and why is the guy from that show bald ):



I read the manga for opm and it's hilarious ok I love it but I haven't caught up on the anime but it looks like the studio is doing great on it

It's basically about this guy named saitama and he's a hero who can defeat his oponents in one punch, sounds kinda op but it's still really good and he's bald cos he trained/exersized too hard lol


----------



## Aniko

Started watching Boku dake ga Inai Machi, new anime of that season, sounds interesting so far.


----------



## oath2order

anime was a mistake


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Not watching too much at the moment. I'm currently watching Haikyu!! season two, Sonic X, and Pokemon.


----------



## skarmoury

I used to be a huge weeaboo fan back then and it was a disgusting, cringe-worthy phase for me. (not that I hate anime. I hated being a weeaboo.)
I've long since abandoned anime, but I guess some of my favorites are Mirai Nikki and Psycho Pass. The first anime that I really enjoyed was Lovely Complex, though.



oath2order said:


> anime was a mistake


True.


----------



## Aniko

oath2order said:


> anime was a mistake



Isn't something Satoshi said related to Otakus and how the industry declined?


----------



## BungoTheElf

DAGASHI KASHI EP 1.......IM READY,.....


----------



## cornimer

The only anime I've ever watches is Kagerou Project (just finished it) and I love it. <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started watching Osomatsu-san because I couldn't stand seeing it everywhere any longer without knowing what it was even about. The first episode was hilarious, but the second one was weird. I'll keep giving it a shot. I plan on watching My Little Monster soon. My friend told me it was a good romance.


----------



## Llust

its been awhile since i watched anime bc ive been getting into tv shows and had to make more space for studying. considering jumping back into marathoning anime and i can see that lots of good animes came out since my last marathon, which was in august of 2015. anyway, can anyone recommend a must watch anime that's been released since then that i haven't seen?
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/dark-maiden?status=2&
i've already started one punch man, but thats just about it


----------



## Mariah

stardusk said:


> its been awhile since i watched anime bc ive been getting into tv shows and had to make more space for studying. considering jumping back into marathoning anime and i can see that lots of good animes came out since my last marathon, which was in august of 2015. anyway, can anyone recommend a must watch anime that's been released since then that i haven't seen?
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/dark-maiden?status=2&
> i've already started one punch man, but thats just about it



Wow, I didn't know anyone else watched Yami Shibai.


----------



## riummi

Mariah said:


> Wow, I didn't know anyone else watched Yami Shibai.



now you know another person that does 
me


----------



## Llust

Mariah said:


> Wow, I didn't know anyone else watched Yami Shibai.



same. i hate how its such an obscure anime too, the stories are really interesting and everyone should watch it imo. season one was awesome, but i feel like they stopped trying to make it creepy in the second season


----------



## DarkDesertFox

stardusk said:


> its been awhile since i watched anime bc ive been getting into tv shows and had to make more space for studying. considering jumping back into marathoning anime and i can see that lots of good animes came out since my last marathon, which was in august of 2015. anyway, can anyone recommend a must watch anime that's been released since then that i haven't seen?
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/dark-maiden?status=2&
> i've already started one punch man, but thats just about it



Well, the second season of Haikyuu!! is out and is very good. If you're not a sports anime fan and didn't like the first season, then I wouldn't watch it. I know Ore Monogatari!! aired in April, but it finished in September if you haven't seen that one yet. It's a really cute romance. Also, nice Umaru background.


----------



## Llust

DarkDesertFox said:


> Well, the second season of Haikyuu!! is out and is very good. If you're not a sports anime fan and didn't like the first season, then I wouldn't watch it. I know Ore Monogatari!! aired in April, but it finished in September if you haven't seen that one yet. It's a really cute romance.



i dropped ore monogatari, but im considering re watching it to see if i actually end up liking it. im not into sports either, but i heard haikyuu is worth watching even if you're not a sports person. i've also been seeing several gifs of it, so that'll probably be one of the first animes i watch later on


----------



## Aniko

This season there are Boku dake ga Inai Machi and Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu that are interesting. If you like comedies with bishies, then you might like Prince of Stride: Alternative.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Wow, I didn't know anyone else watched Yami Shibai.



I did too


----------



## DarkDesertFox

stardusk said:


> i dropped ore monogatari, but im considering re watching it to see if i actually end up liking it. im not into sports either, but i heard haikyuu is worth watching even if you're not a sports person. i've also been seeing several gifs of it, so that'll probably be one of the first animes i watch later on



Yeah, I don't like sports, but there are a couple of really good sports animes worth watching like Haikyuu!! and Kuroko no Basket. I mainly enjoyed Ore Monogatari!! because I liked seeing their cute, strange relationship grow. I get it all smiley with romance animes so I'm pretty easily entertained by them. I understand where you're coming from as a couple people I know said it wasn't their cup of tea.


----------



## Llust

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yeah, I don't like sports, but there are a couple of really good sports animes worth watching like Haikyuu!! and Kuroko no Basket. I mainly enjoyed Ore Monogatari!! because I liked seeing their cute, strange relationship grow. I get it all smiley with romance animes so I'm pretty easily entertained by them. I understand where you're coming from as a couple people I know said it wasn't their cup of tea.



ah, i see what you mean for ore monogatari. takeo is really funny and i love his appearances in the anime. i think the reason why i dropped it was because i probably deemed the characters as generic, but im assuming my preference in anime has changed a lot over the past few months. i have pretty high hopes in really getting into the anime this time. there's this one image of the anime that my friend for some reason set as the wallpaper for my laptop and i really want to know about the context of this scene x'D


Spoiler: click











i hope im not the only one who does this, but as a reminder/encouragement to myself to watch a certain anime, i just have a folder of questionable gifs/pics of them to look at


----------



## HungryForCereal

just watched anohana. was expecting to cry like a baby when i finish the whole thing but no.all i did was to get really emotional. though sad but not sad enough to really make me cry like theres no tomorrow like clannad AS. good anime good! anyone have any sad anime that will be sure to make me cry? i just wanna cry lol


----------



## kassie

i'm wondering if anyone here watched Anitore! EX? lmao


----------



## Damniel

Cory in The House Anime was the best


----------



## Ichigo.

i started boku dake ga inai machi (erased) and it's great so far! i went to the manga after watching those 3 episodes and i'm all caught up lmao. i also watched like two episodes of K or the K project, whatever it's called. it was...okay but i don't think i'll continue with it.

going to try to check out steins;gate before i go back to school on thursday


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started a sports anime airing called Prince of Stride: Alternative. It's pretty good so far, but I can't help that I get the feeling it's a little rushed. I can already tell now though that the second season of Haikyuu!! is going to be a better ride. I'm on episode 11 of that and it's just a really great sports anime. I also started an anime called Saekano: How to Raise a Boring Girlfriend. I kind of have no opinion on it right now. It's definitely got ecchi right from the start and a nerdy character surrounded by all these pretty girls. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Thunder

aleonhart said:


> i started boku dake ga inai machi (erased) and it's great so far! i went to the manga after watching those 3 episodes and i'm all caught up lmao.



maan, this show is gonna stress me out.


----------



## Amyy

erased is the only anime im watching this season :')


----------



## Thunder

Amyy said:


> erased is the only anime im watching this season :')



I think you need more Gundam.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Okay, this anime has gotten pretty hilarious.


----------



## Shimmer

If anyone wants to relax and chill, Non Non Biyori is the show for you.


----------



## mogyay

DarkDesertFox said:


> Okay, this anime has gotten pretty hilarious.



hahahaha that was great, good anime!!!


----------



## Ichigo.

Thunder said:


> maan, this show is gonna stress me out.



in like a eustress kind of way :')


----------



## riummi

I just finished Death Parade and will now be watching Erased ep 5!!! ahhhh


----------



## boujee

I really love osamatsu-san but the fandom *** it up way bad. Tired of seeing "karamatsu and todomatsu is one otp lolz" but they're brothers! "So?" That's fcking disgusting and I know the majority of them do it because of Yaoi. They don't care who the pairing will be, kids, old people, relatives, rape? You name it, as long as it's hot :-/


But I just finished rewatching space dandy and I still love it.


----------



## Kiera943

I just finished Dangonronpa- The animation 
I freakin love it and I havent even played the game lol but this is making me want to suuu bad

Oh and watching Ojisan to Marshmallow its pretty new i guess and its super funny like I actually could not breath one episode (I think it was ep 4?) HILARIOUs.


----------



## kassie

so i'm trying to catch up on seasonal anime i missed

i have 63 shows to watch yay


----------



## Kanaa

Kiera943 said:


> -


oooh i want to rewatch dangan ronpa *^* it's so good 

right now i'm watching musaigen no phantom, haikyuu, and prince of stride lmao


----------



## riummi

watching ajin right now and will plan to watch prince of stride~


----------



## Aniko

How to Convince Your Friend to Watch Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu


----------



## Kaziga

I'm finally getting around to working on my anime challenge I signed up for on My Anime List. My currently watching anime list spiked to over 100 after I finished making my list so I have a lot to do in the span of this year haha.
Although my plan to watch just keeps growing..I think it's at almost 500 anime planned now. :x


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> maan, this show is gonna stress me out.



this show is stressing me out. holy balls ep 6


----------



## Thunder

Amyy said:


> this show is stressing me out. holy balls ep 6





Spoiler



Poor Airi, her dad steals a chocolate bar and all of a sudden someone's trying to set her on fire.


----------



## Albuns

Hajime no Ippo is probably the first sport anime I've watched where I felt raw passion for. Thank the heavens it's such a long series~


----------



## DJStarstryker

Alby-Kun said:


> Hajime no Ippo is probably the first sport anime I've watched where I felt raw passion for. Thank the heavens it's such a long series~



I know, it's such a great show! 

I don't like much sports anime, but other ones I liked are Eyeshield 21 (American football), Princess Nine (girls' baseball), and Battle Athletes Victory (random weird sports... IN SPACE!!!).


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Airi, her dad steals a chocolate bar and all of a sudden someone's trying to set her on fire.





Spoiler



AHAHAHAH i laughed way too hard at that, but i srsly love her character though


----------



## Domestic

Hmmm, there's too many xD I'll try at least to do them in order.
1.Sword Art Online/Spice and Wolf (GIVE ME SEASON 3)
2.No Game No Life/Log Horizon
3.Zero No Tsukaima (Familiar Of Zero)
4.The World God Only Knows/Is It Wrong To Try To Pick Up Girls In A Dungeon
5.My Little Monster

I'm definitely missing a lot, but whatevs.


----------



## visibleghost

i havent watched anime in like 3 months lmao anywayssssss i should do thattttt soon...,, maybe.. there ar e a lot i want to watch but i dont have the energy to focus on them so yeahh. i kind of really want to finish the ones ive started but aaaaaaaaaAAA


----------



## visibleghost

bumping this thread because why not

pls let's talk about another and why people like it so much !! i watched it in like 2013 so i don't really remember it perfectly buT so many people seem to love it and i honestly..... rly dont see why,,, i had to force myself to finish it lmao )x


----------



## tae

lencurryboy said:


> bumping this thread because why not
> 
> pls let's talk about another and why people like it so much !! i watched it in like 2013 so i don't really remember it perfectly buT so many people seem to love it and i honestly..... rly dont see why,,, i had to force myself to finish it lmao )x



because it's bloody and psychological horrors are interesting. that's why i enjoyed it. 

and because people like different things. 

i don't see how anyone can like naruto at all, it's like 90% filler bull**** but i mean- to each their own i guess?


----------



## Nightmares

taesaek said:


> because it's bloody and psychological horrors are interesting. that's why i enjoyed it.
> 
> and because people like different things.
> 
> i don't see how anyone can like naruto at all, it's like 90% filler bull**** but i mean- to each their own i guess?



Literally what I think xD


----------



## tae

anime is incredibly spread out as far as genre goes,
curry if you didn't like it, why did you watch it?
lol seems like you're just b.tching to b.tch about something people like.


----------



## HungryForCereal

what anime websites do you guys watch anime on? i use kissanime


----------



## tae

snoozit said:


> what anime websites do you guys watch anime on? i use kissanime



i stream from anilinkz.


----------



## davidlblack

Death Note is the best!


----------



## Labrontheowl

I'm currently watching durararax2 Ketsu, Osomatsu-san, and Ookami shoujo to kuro ouji~
Lately all I really want to watch and read are shoujos, but they can be so damn depressing when real life relationships can't be like them T . T


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started a few anime recently. One of them is the second season of Assassination Classroom. Man, this anime is just weird in the best way. I'm liking season two a lot. I also finally started ERASED and wow this anime shows serious potential. It's too bad it's only getting 12 episodes. The 4 I've seen already have blown me away. I hope it finishes well or at least gets a second season. Lastly, I started and got to episode 10/13 of Charlotte. It's interesting and all, but after 10 episodes I feel like the relationships with the characters have hardly grown at all which bothers me.


----------



## Ichigo.

lencurryboy said:


> bumping this thread because why not
> 
> pls let's talk about another and why people like it so much !! i watched it in like 2013 so i don't really remember it perfectly buT so many people seem to love it and i honestly..... rly dont see why,,, i had to force myself to finish it lmao )x



it was pretty overrated. it was enjoyable overall but eh. and my favorite character turned out to be crazy so that was lame 


Spoiler



i also thought it was annoying how it turned into final destination within the last couple episodes. it was better before that part.


anyway I started chihayafuru and I'm liking it  might pick up the manga after this.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Tokyo Ghoul is honestly one of the best anime I've ever watched, tied in my top favorite next to Dangan Ronpa. I recommend it to anyone who hasn't watched it.


----------



## Riley9

Hopeless Opus said:


> Tokyo Ghoul is honestly one of the best anime I've ever watched, tied in my top favorite next to Dangan Ronpa. I recommend it to anyone who hasn't watched it.


Same


----------



## Oraki51

Cory in the House was on my Top 10 at one point, but ever since he left the house its never been the same.


----------



## visibleghost

aaa tokyo ghoul was hreat but!!! in my opinion, the manga is sooo much better (imo especially the 2nd season of the anime was Rly Not As Good) so if u feel like reading it i suggest that u should do it because it's great!!


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I actually just finished watching the basketball which Kuroko plays,
and I think it's really nice, reminds me of an old anime that was quite famous years ago,
but I don't remember the name... :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## kassie

i'm currently watching parasyte, amagi brilliant park and painfully making my way through filler arc in bleach.

i finished your lie in april recently and


Spoiler:  



i don't think it ever said what was wrong with her..?


 anyway, something about the whole anime didn't sit right with me so i could only rate it a 6 on MAL.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Catching up with anime that I haven't finished from the summer season I think T_________________T akagami no shirayuki hime is so gud


----------



## DarkDesertFox

kassie said:


> i'm currently watching parasyte, amagi brilliant park and painfully making my way through filler arc in bleach.
> 
> i finished your lie in april recently and
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think it ever said what was wrong with her..?
> 
> 
> anyway, something about the whole anime didn't sit right with me so i could only rate it a 6 on MAL.



My problem with Your Lie in April was they only played together once and I waited for that opportune moment for them to play together again, but then all you get was that one performance at the end. I still gave it a 9 because of the story, animation, and beautiful music.


----------



## thrillingprince

MADOKA

MAGICA


----------



## visibleghost

i watched the movie perfect blue yesterday and it was kinda cool!!! started watching some other psychological anime too, i hope it will be good ;;


----------



## Mariah

lencurryboy said:


> i watched the movie perfect blue yesterday and it was kinda cool!!! started watching some other psychological anime too, i hope it will be good ;;



Have you seen Paprika?


----------



## visibleghost

Mariah said:


> Have you seen Paprika?



no, i havent!! should i watch it? :>


----------



## Mariah

lencurryboy said:


> no, i havent!! should i watch it? :>



Yes! Also watch Mind Game and Tekkonkinkreet.


----------



## visibleghost

Mariah said:


> Yes! Also watch Mind Game and Tekkonkinkreet.


alright, thanks for the suggestions!! i'll watch them after i finish this one i think :>


----------



## Limon

I'm watching Lupin III (Green Jacket), and JJBA.


----------



## pipty

The devil is a part timer!


----------



## Piezahummy

Currently , I'm watching :
-Ansatsu Kyou****su 2nd Season
-The devil is a part timer !
-SNK
Also , I just finished reading the OPM webcomic , so I'd say it's around the 3rd season ( if the 2nd has 12 episodes ) .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hahaha , it's censored the sh1t in Ansatsu Kyou****su hahahaha !


----------



## DarkDesertFox

For those who aren't aware, second season of Shokuegi no Soma will be coming out in July. Which means... more delicious food!


----------



## kassie

soooo now i'm watching wolf girl and the black prince and holy **** i would not put up kyoya as much as erika has :|


----------



## Chaotix

Just finished watching this in theatres.


----------



## HungryForCereal

watching sekai ichii hatsukoi


----------



## rosabelle

Just finished watching episode 8 of Ao no Kanata no Four Rhythm and Saijaku Muhai no Bahamut. Other anime I'm watching are Divine Gate, Hai to Gensou no Grimgar, Digimon Frontier and Himouto! Umaru-chan. *whew*


----------



## kassie

watching shingeki no bahamut: genesis & monster matsume

SNB's op is amazing and i hate everything about monster matsume lmao


----------



## uwuzumakii

I've started Nichijou a few days ago. It seems that I'm a few years too late, lol!


----------



## zeoli

Umeiko and Darkdesertfox got me to watch Erased.  My uncle got me a crunchyroll 3 month pass so I watched the latest episode....All I can say is I a m  s c r e a m i n g


----------



## f11

I looooove boku dake ga inai machi it's soooo good i loved today's episode


----------



## Acruoxil

I've been watching so much of anime lately. Here's my MAL http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Aerater. Erased, Grisaiya and Musaigen no Phantom world has my most attention right now.

I've been busy with exams but I intend to watch a lot more after I'm done with them. Basically my whole Plan to Watch list and so much more.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm just waiting for the next part of Digimon Tri to come out this saturday.

That's literally the only thing I care about when it comes to anime right now.


----------



## riummi

Crys said:


> I looooove boku dake ga inai machi it's soooo good i loved today's episode



AGH SAME omg - i'll be sad when it ends though ;-; this has been the first good anime in awhile for me


----------



## Finnian

Anime is literally the worst thing ever and it's so stupid and I can't stop watching it help me.
My favorite right now is Stiens;Gate or Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## BungoTheElf

ACE ATTOURNEY EP 1 

AND I STILL HAVE A BUNCH TO CATCH UP ONN AND FINISH THE GAME HELP

- - - Post Merge - - -

ACE ATTOURNEY EP 1 

AND I STILL HAVE A BUNCH TO CATCH UP ONN AND FINISH THE GAME HELP


----------



## DJStarstryker

Not watching anything right now, but next on my list to watch is Dusk Maiden of Amnesia. I hope it's good.


----------



## ellarella

I watched Oshiete! Galko-chan a few days ago, it was a pretty good and short watch. 
I'm thinking of starting either Code Geass or Hai to Gensou no Grimgar next.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The Assassination Classroom (Season 2) episodes go by so fast. The first season was good, but I think I like the second one even more so far. I also started Kimi no Todoke and I honestly don't know why I haven't heard of this anime until now. The characters are really likable.


----------



## StarUrchin

FAIRYYYYYY TAILLLLL!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

lynn105 said:


> ACE ATTOURNEY EP 1
> 
> AND I STILL HAVE A BUNCH TO CATCH UP ONN AND FINISH THE GAME HELP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ACE ATTOURNEY EP 1
> 
> AND I STILL HAVE A BUNCH TO CATCH UP ONN AND FINISH THE GAME HELP



Its just the first game so if you've finished that at least you should be good. Anime was pretty funny, looking forward to how over the top the next couple episodes will be. 

FINALLY PSO2 THE ANIME IS DONE AND I CAN'T BELIEVE I PUT UP WITH IT FOR SO LONG


----------



## pickle inkii.

It's really too bad Osomatsu-san is over already. I'll miss those 6 losers.

In other news

SUGOI


----------



## kassie

i've recently finished death parade (binged watched it in a night tbh) and it was amazing. loved the op, ost, plot - everything. now i'm picking up bleach _again_ and watching assassination classroom which is great so far!


----------



## Akira-chan

AA ANIME AA ANIME 


EDGEWORTH


WRIGHT

AHHH


----------



## Mariah

I just watched Zankyou no Terror and it was really good.


----------



## DomesticatePiggy

My favorite anime is Mahou Shojo Madoka Magica, I've seen it 3 times.


----------



## Zerous

My favourite anime is Fairy Tail.


----------



## HungryForCereal

mahou sensou is the worst anime ive ever seen. wasted so much time watching this piece of crap.


----------



## kassie

the worst one i seen recently was Binan Koukou Chikyuu Bouei-bu LOVE!

absolutely awful.


----------



## Aniko

kassie said:


> the worst one i seen recently was Binan Koukou Chikyuu Bouei-bu LOVE!
> 
> absolutely awful.



I liked that one! That was so ridiculous. Love is OVER!

The worst anime I saw was Mitsu x Mitsu Drops


----------



## kassie

Aniko said:


> I liked that one! That was so ridiculous. Love is OVER!



ye it was ridiculous haha. i admit it was funny but the script was just... cringey for me > c<;


----------



## f11

I'm watching ace attorney, mayogia, boku no hero academia, kiznaiver and kuma miko


----------



## AquaStrudel

I really need to start watching JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Dang, I was really enjoying Kimi ni Todoke until they brought in this complete ass**** girl who has a crush on the main guy and is the cutesy, fake popular type. If it were a couple episodes, sure I wouldn't mind. She's been pissing me off for 5 straight episodes and I glanced at the description and it looks like this still goes on for a couple more episodes.


----------



## Xerolin

This tbh

Putting that aside, I've seen a few series, none of which very popular. I don't watch much anime since my dad usually doesn't approve ;-;


----------



## kassie

Sugarella said:


> This tbh
> 
> Putting that aside, I've seen a few series, none of which very popular. I don't watch much anime since my dad usually doesn't approve ;-;



but he approves of hentai? uhhhh


----------



## raeyoung

Watching Pokemon Anime and I finished Corpse Party around August last year. It terrified me tbh! XD


----------



## Dim

Dragon Ball PeePee


----------



## raeyoung

Nox said:


> Dragon Ball PeePee



omg this response is my life XDDD


----------



## kelpy

so like I've been wanting to try anime for a bit now.
The problem is that I really don't know where to start. so recommendations would be cool


----------



## Soniaa

ERASED c;


----------



## Derpykat

_Just finished watching Hetalia for the *third* time. Felt a bit upset and it cheered me right up, as usual.~_


----------



## Mariah

Soniaa said:


> ERASED c;



I just watched that. Pretty good.


----------



## wow-egg

I'm already missing Haikyuu :c But at least there's still the manga to look forward to each week! ^^

I have a bunch of things I'm planning on watching this season, but so far the only new series I've started is Bakuon!! which had a cute first episode, but slice of life isn't usually my thing bc I find it gets boring quickly. But we'll see how it goes ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Twinleaf

Animes that I'm currently watching:

Ace Attorney (Eh, okay I guess. xD)
Another (Really mysterious and creepy.)
Kabaneri of the Iron Fortress (OMG THIS IS REALLY GOOD PLEASE WATCH IT SO WE CAN FANBOY/FANGIRL ABOUT IT TOGETHER.)
Kyoukai no Kanata (ALSO REALLY, REALLY GOOD. I LOVE IT SO MUCH.)
Sword Art Online II (AMAZING.)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I started My Hero Academia and it's really good so far! It's a newer anime if anyone was looking for something fresh. I also started Gintama because it kept getting good ratings everywhere. Currently on episode 9 and I guess I have to give it more episodes before I judge it.


----------



## riummi

Bungou Stray Dogs is better than i thought it would be. I'm also watching Kiznaiver which is just so so for now...
Might pickup watching Love Live again as well~ Oh yea and The Lost Village is just weird, its kind of going in circles and this one girl is too annoying


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

So I watched Doukyuusei recently and it's a really sweet film. If you're fond of the shounen ai genre then I really recommend that you watch this film. It is probably one of, if not the most realistic and less problematic of all the shounen ai and yaoi anime series and films (although there is one thing that is slightly off putting but that doesn't take anything away from the film). I fell in love with the main characters as I did with the film overall. 
I'm sure you guys could find it in a better quality if you search hard enough and although I was fine with average quality because I was so drawn in by everything about this film I wouldn't mind seeing it in a better quality too.
But yeah, I honestly cannot recommend you watch Doukyuusei enough because it is amazing!


----------



## Tensu

I finished Your Lie in April (my avatar), and I'm currently watching Fullmetal Alchemist and Charlotte.


----------



## ForgottenT

I just started watching "My love story" Recently, I don't usually watch shows like this, but it's just really cute, and heartwarming, it kinda gives the same happy feels as Yotsuba, no terrible drama or anything, just a cute story.


----------



## Corrie

I watched one episode of Tamako Market and I can't seem to get into it which is a pity because it looks sooo cute! I'll give it a few more episodes before dropping it. I heard the movie was good so I'll check it out. 

I plan to finally get around to watching Working season 3. I love that series so much!


----------



## Xerolin

I finally got back into watching Your Lie In April, just finished episode 10. _Almost_ cried


----------



## Wish

ok but who watched zero kara


----------



## Invisible again

I recently rewatched Rurouni Kenshin for the umpteenth time. The English dub isn't too bad, but the original Japanese voices suited the characters better. At least, to me they did.

I also started watching this new one that came out called Tsukiuta. It's ok... but the only reason I'm watching it is 'cause I heard Vocaloid producers were in charge of the songs for the show. Hoping it gets better. lol


----------



## lovendor

^ I've heard about that one recently! I don't watch a lot of anime because of time, but I do like to tune in to ones with a lot of voice actors that I like. Their CM was pretty catchy and they had a number of famous VAs for the cast ♪ The male idol group (probably inspired by otome game) anime trend continues!


----------



## Irelia

Wish said:


> ok but who watched zero kara



I did and ASDFGHJKL
THAT ENDING FOR LATEST EPISODE MAKES ME GO INSANE


Spoiler



I just hope Rem can be revived or something omg
I can't stand the thought of her actually dying. Cause I ship Subaru x Rem way too much
I think he'll go back in time and redo it or somethin


----------



## riummi

Rewatching Durarara so I can catch up on the other seasons! I'm also watching:
- Re:Zero
- Baccano!
- Mob Psycho 100
- Shokugeki no Soma 
- 91 Days
I wish episodes came out more quickly :c


----------



## Irelia

also has anyone seen Akatsuki no Yona
it's so good ahh
I need a season 2.


----------



## lovendor

Shirayuki said:


> also has anyone seen Akatsuki no Yona
> it's so good ahh
> I need a season 2.



_RAISES HAND_

Actually I read the manga but I've seen a bit of the anime and I'm so in love with the series~! It's so well-written, just wonderful overall.

The only anime I'm watching at the moment is Love Live! Sunshine!! I wanted to watch Haikyuu season 2 (because Tokyo practice arc) but there hasn't been too much time in my schedule...


----------



## guardgirl

naruto is pretty good. pokemon will always be my go to, though.


----------



## namiieco

Corrie said:


> I watched one episode of Tamako Market and I can't seem to get into it which is a pity because it looks sooo cute! I'll give it a few more episodes before dropping it. I heard the movie was good so I'll check it out.
> 
> I plan to finally get around to watching Working season 3. I love that series so much!


Ah, yeah I couldn't get into either. I did watch Tamako Love Story though, because it was shorter 
It wasn't too bad

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ikomna

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirayuki said:


> also has anyone seen Akatsuki no Yona
> it's so good ahh
> I need a season 2.


SEASON 2 SEASON 2 SEASON 2


----------



## Irelia

Utarara said:


> SEASON 2 SEASON 2 SEASON 2



hak and yona haven't even kissed yet
they need to make s2

- - - Post Merge - - -



lovendor said:


> _RAISES HAND_
> 
> Actually I read the manga but I've seen a bit of the anime and I'm so in love with the series~! It's so well-written, just wonderful overall.




wait is the manga finished? I finished the first season of the anime, and there's no news of a second season
...I like it so much that I might end up reading the manga


----------



## Acruoxil

I only watched the first episode of Akatsuki, the MC's personality slightly put me off so I put it on hold but I'm sure I'll grow to like her when I watch it sometime again .


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I'm in the middle of Onegai My Melody right now x3


----------



## Aniko

I started watching Mob psycho 100, I like it so far.


----------



## Bloody_House

Favourite animes-
Gintama
Baccano! 
 re: zero kara hajimaru isekai seikatsy (tho this is ongoing *v*)


----------



## Irelia

Aerate said:


> I only watched the first episode of Akatsuki, the MC's personality slightly put me off so I put it on hold but I'm sure I'll grow to like her when I watch it sometime again .



She undergoes _a lot_ of character development.


----------



## RibbonFinale

I recently got into Hello! Kiniro Mosaic and Show by Rock!!

Show by Rock is a really cute idol/magical girl anime, even though it can get pretty cliche. I'll give it props for making me fall in love with the main character, though.


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Attack on Titan and Ouran High School Host Club are my favorites. <3


----------



## Hunter x Hunter

Hunter x Hunter (of course), Fairy Tale, Pokemon, and Fruits Basket.


----------



## vel

is it just me or is the pokemon anime really predictable now. every time there is a difficult situation the pokemon evolves or learns a new move or something. maybe that's just the set-up for the anime. i aint complaining, i love a good evolution/cool ass move as much as the next person, but it's repetitive. and then there are some pokemon that don't evolve for like half a season.

just finished watching an episode of bleach and it doesn't interest me too much.


----------



## visibleghost

when has pokemon not been predictable tho..

idk in my opinion most long running anime get predictable after a while, especially shounen. an exception being hunter x hunter, but yyyeah


----------



## namiieco

Shirayuki said:


> hak and yona haven't even kissed yet
> they need to make s2
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wait is the manga finished? I finished the first season of the anime, and there's no news of a second season
> ...I like it so much that I might end up reading the manga



They need to kiss ;-;



Aerate said:


> I only watched the first episode of Akatsuki, the MC's personality slightly put me off so I put it on hold but I'm sure I'll grow to like her when I watch it sometime again .


Yeah at the beginning she is annoying but she changes c;


this is such nostalgia


----------



## Keitara

i started to rewatch one piece!
all the nostalgia!!! It's so exciting noticing all the foreshadowing and the change of characters *v* also how their voices changed over time! 
i'm also super excited for one piece GOLD to be released in japan in 3 days!! 


i also started to rewatch detective conan, i was so crazy about it as kid. although i feel like i never catch up... i started in january and am around ep 80 now, from around 800 lol


aaaand i'm super happy that they announced to make a season 4 of fullmetal panic! *-* i regret now that i already read the manga because now i know what will happen ;-;
WELL its no wonder that it took so many years for a new anime to be made, BECAUSE SO LESS PEOPLE KNOW THE ANIME
i feel like i'm the only girl who watches mecha anime these days


----------



## Mints

My first anime was fruits basket, I first found out about it in the 3rd grade when I saw someone holding manga. I just finished watching One Punch, and taking a break from watching anymore anime again or else id get hooked.


----------



## HungryForCereal

currently on black butler. ugh,  hate ciel even though hes not that evil but just..i hate kids.


----------



## visibleghost

Spear said:


> currently on black butler. ugh,  hate ciel even though hes not that evil but just..i hate kids.



same, i really hated that anime and a big part of it was because of ciel..,,  he's just cringy imo


----------



## Invisible again

I'm thinking about rewatching Sailor Moon. I've only watched season 1 (and a bit of season 2) in English, but I really want to rewatch it in Japanese. I heard the dub cut out a lot of episodes, but is the original Japanese dub that different from the English? I mean, other than the names of the characters.


----------



## Gregriii

danganronpa 3 anyone?


----------



## Acruoxil

Utarara said:


> Yeah at the beginning she is annoying but she changes c;


You're right, her personality does change a lot 

Finished chuunibyou the other day, I think I'll give anime a break lol


----------



## DarthGohan1

Velour said:


> is it just me or is the pokemon anime really predictable now. every time there is a difficult situation the pokemon evolves or learns a new move or something. maybe that's just the set-up for the anime. i aint complaining, i love a good evolution/cool ass move as much as the next person, but it's repetitive. and then there are some pokemon that don't evolve for like half a season.
> 
> just finished watching an episode of bleach and it doesn't interest me too much.



that one time ash lost. never saw it coming
https://youtu.be/qZTm7kKttac


----------



## Irelia

Aerate said:


> You're right, her personality does change a lot
> 
> Finished chuunibyou the other day, I think I'll give anime a break lol



oh haha you've only said that like 5 times now tho
"so done with anime" *watches 2 more animes*


----------



## f11

Summer 2016 anime is so bad compared to spring...


----------



## Touko

I went back to DR3 because it's one of those 'why not'. I haven't watched future arc yet but I really like the opening of despair arc. 
Idk what I expected with fanservice... but I might keep watching to see how it goes.


----------



## Acruoxil

Shirayuki said:


> oh haha you've only said that like 5 times now tho
> "so done with anime" *watches 2 more animes*



Did that over like two weeks because I had no TV shows to watch  now I do ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not watching DR3, waiting for it's game to come out.


----------



## Jackpot

Umm, I've just finished Tokoyo Ghoul and Your lie in April and im looking for a cute ( subbed ) anime that can be found on Netflix atm but I can't find anything! Hopefully I'll find something soon c;


----------



## Bloody_House

improper said:


> Summer 2016 anime is so bad compared to spring...



Spring had some good animes but sumer really has quite a lot of good ones (imo)

Oh btw can someone recommend me some animes? I'll watch it as long as its not mecha


----------



## BluebellLight

Anyone here seen Toradora? Thats my absolute favorite anime!


----------



## Lancelot

Im tempted to rewatch HxH cause its so good ;u; 

Still watching one piece every week but theres no episode this Sunday because of film Gold

Finished Kuroko no Basket and I loved it SOOOOOOO much

Also been watching all the Spring 2016 anime, Summer definitely isn't as good atm. Definitely need to watch the new magi about Sinbad Though


----------



## ellarella

currently watching Re Zero (which is... alright i guess) and Code Geass. i'm also currently trying to decide if i should go through the Clannad visual novel or just watch the anime.


----------



## Invisible again

BluebellLight said:


> Anyone here seen Toradora? Thats my absolute favorite anime!



Oh, Toradora was pretty good! Really funny and had a good story. Loved the opening themes. ^^


----------



## DarthGohan1

Looking for an anime recommendation. I used to watch more than I have the past couple years, but every now and then stumble across a decent one that I binge watch. Appreciate any and all recommendations.

Things I'm looking for:
-Good character depth/development
-Decent pace, not too long & drawn out
-Interesting plot
-Govt/corporate conspiracy/dystopian world would be a bonus
-And has to be English dubbed, I can't watch with subs unfortunately

For animes from the past ~5 years, I really liked Code Geass and Attack on Titan, if that helps at all.


----------



## riummi

Anyone else caught up with re:zero and is confused as hell





DarthGohan1 said:


> Looking for an anime recommendation. I used to watch more than I have the past couple years, but every now and then stumble across a decent one that I binge watch. Appreciate any and all recommendations.
> 
> Things I'm looking for:
> -Good character depth/development
> -Decent pace, not too long & drawn out
> -Interesting plot
> -Govt/corporate conspiracy/dystopian world would be a bonus
> -And has to be English dubbed, I can't watch with subs unfortunately
> 
> 
> For animes from the past ~5 years, I really liked Code Geass and Attack on Titan, if that helps at all.




d-dubbed... :C but dubs make everything worse from what i've seen its just not the same;o; well feel free to give these a try if you haven't seen em. Not sure if they all offer dubbed


- Shin Sekai Yori
- Zankyou no Terror
- Psycho Pass
- No.6 (so so)
- Steins;Gate
- Boku dake ga Inai Machi
- Parasyte


----------



## Bloody_House

riummi said:


> Anyone else caught up with re:zero and is confused as hell?



All i understood that is rem got eaten by the whale i think?


----------



## riummi

Bloody_House said:


> All i understood that is rem got eaten by the whale i think?





Spoiler



yea IDK and no one remembers her??? and Subaru is getting really annoying too - he keeps screaming


----------



## Meadows

Clannad is the best anime ever, in my opinion.


----------



## Bloody_House

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yea IDK and no one remembers her??? and Subaru is getting really annoying too - he keeps screaming



T-T I just wrote this huge ass paragraph for you and my Google crashed


Spoiler: shorter paragraph



i guess ppl forget about the person who gets eaten by the whale??


----------



## DarthGohan1

riummi said:


> Anyone else caught up with re:zero and is confused as hell
> 
> 
> d-dubbed... :C but dubs make everything worse from what i've seen its just not the same;o; well feel free to give these a try if you haven't seen em. Not sure if they all offer dubbed
> 
> 
> - Shin Sekai Yori
> - Zankyou no Terror
> - Psycho Pass
> - No.6 (so so)
> - Steins;Gate
> - Boku dake ga Inai Machi
> - Parasyte



thanks for the rec's. i think someone recommended steins gate before so maybe i'll go check that one out.


----------



## Emachi

Why are people saying Mayoiga is bad? I loved Mayoiga personally.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

I literally just finished watching _Kill La Kill_ - and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Albuns

riummi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yea IDK and no one remembers her??? and Subaru is getting really annoying too - he keeps screaming





Spoiler



Maybe the whale had the ability to remove anyone who got devoured or killed by it out of existence? I mean, just a few seconds later and the guy driving the wagon already forgot her. And I'd probably be screaming too if my best friend was forgotten in an instant like nothing happened after jumping off of a moving wagon to fight a giant 4-story killer whale, so it's kinda relatable to me. xD


----------



## riummi

Alby-Kun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the whale had the ability to remove anyone who got devoured or killed by it out of existence? I mean, just a few seconds later and the guy driving the wagon already forgot her. And I'd probably be screaming too if my best friend was forgotten in an instant like nothing happened after jumping off of a moving wagon to fight a giant 4-story killer whale, so it's kinda relatable to me. xD





Spoiler



yea i assumed the same with the whale - lol i'm just getting so used to rem dying xD and subaru screaming
"when your best friend gets eaten by a whale and no one remembers her" #relatable


----------



## Gregriii

Aerate said:


> Did that over like two weeks because I had no TV shows to watch  now I do ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not watching DR3, waiting for it's game to come out.



the anime and the game wont be the same


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Watches Re:Zero

waltzes into thread to see people having already watched it

TBT has good taste


----------



## strawberrigod

Right now I'm watching Re: Zero, Boku no Hero, Shokugeki No Soma, and Servamp. So far I love them all! My favorite right now is Kyokai no Kanata c: amazing anime <3 And in reguards to movies go, all the ghibli movies are life! And Beyond the Boundary.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Alby-Kun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the whale had the ability to remove anyone who got devoured or killed by it out of existence? I mean, just a few seconds later and the guy driving the wagon already forgot her. And I'd probably be screaming too if my best friend was forgotten in an instant like nothing happened after jumping off of a moving wagon to fight a giant 4-story killer whale, so it's kinda relatable to me. xD





Spoiler: Re:Zero Spoilers



I don't think everyone forgot who she was because of the whale personally. If you recall, Otto mentioned to Subaru that "even a master swordsman died to it". If the whale had the ability to wipe the existence of anybody it kills, then he wouldn't have been able to mention that. Up to this point, the show's had a really good habit of dropping clues for continuity like that.


----------



## riummi

Started watching The Devil is a Part Timer and it's hilarious


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Spoiler: Major Re:Zero Spoilers












I'm wheezing


----------



## riummi

^i've been inspired


Spoiler: re zero spoilers











Spoiler: MAJOR re zero spoiler


----------



## Invisible again

I finished Madoka Magica today. I knew it was dark, but it wasn't what I expected. Really exceeded my expectations. o:


----------



## Acruoxil

Finished attack on Titan the other day. (':


----------



## Bunnilla

I finished AOT about 3 weeks ago and I love SAO


----------



## BungoTheElf

Spoiler: re:zero 18 spoilers



I WAS CRYING SO MUCH THRU THIS EP HELP MEEEEEEEEEE
REM BEST GIRL 

We all saw it coming but still salty when he told Rem he loved Emilia 
AND WHEN REM WAS TALKING ABOUT THE FUTURE IF THEY HAD RUN AWAY ::'''(((


----------



## namiieco

Just binge watched the first 5 episodes of Orange and damn.
Definitely watch it. I have the feeling it's the new your lie in April.


----------



## LambdaDelta

riummi said:


> Spoiler: MAJOR re zero spoiler



best spoiler ever imo


----------



## N e s s

I'm starting to watch Re:Zero, it looks promising.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Magica Madoka is really good

Anyone have any good manga suggestions?  I recently caught up with the Ancient Magus Bride, and am itching for something similar/good.


----------



## ellarella

i tried giving Clannad a shot. i tried the visual novel a few years ago too, but fell off ten hours into it or so. i just can't do it. all the characters (aside from the protagonist) are so one-dimensional and cute to the point of it being obnoxious. 

at least Re:Zero is still decent.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

BungoTheElf said:


> Spoiler: re:zero 18 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS CRYING SO MUCH THRU THIS EP HELP MEEEEEEEEEE
> REM BEST GIRL
> 
> We all saw it coming but still salty when he told Rem he loved Emilia
> AND WHEN REM WAS TALKING ABOUT THE FUTURE IF THEY HAD RUN AWAY ::'''(((






Spoiler: GOOD NEWS. More spoilers



There's an alt-timeline book where they actually do run off together and have a family :^)



So... OVA?


The best possible ending


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: rezero spoilers



subaruuuuu whyyyyyyyy rem is obv best girl - emilia did nothing tbh BUT YOU CHOSE HER ANYWAYS??? argh poor rem ;o;


Spoiler: we need this


----------



## BungoTheElf

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: GOOD NEWS. More spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> There's an alt-timeline book where they actually do run off together and have a family :^)
> 
> 
> 
> So... OVA?
> 
> 
> The best possible ending


 


Spoiler:  re: ;^D



Yeah I heard about that, seems pretty interesting might check around to see if there's any translations of it ;o; ova of that would be great tho





riummi said:


> Spoiler: rezero spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> subaruuuuu whyyyyyyyy rem is obv best girl - emilia did nothing tbh BUT YOU CHOSE HER ANYWAYS??? argh poor rem ;o;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: we need this





Spoiler: cr5infgv



SHES SO BEAUTIFUL THIS IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Spoiler: rezero



I just want rem to be happy.


Please


----------



## Thready

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Spoiler: rezero
> 
> 
> 
> I just want rem to be happy.
> 
> 
> Please



...welp, by the end of this arc...


Spoiler



r.i.p. your hopes (not rem)
still /sadface


----------



## BungoTheElf

Spoiler: llss 6



I just wish that instead of the school having to be shut down something else would have happened, it really took it up similar to muse with that even more :^/

cute episode tho and the end song was nice


----------



## Limon

I'm watching Parasyte -the maxim- right now.


----------



## Invisible again

Is Re:Zero that good? You guys keep posting "spoilers" for it, and now I'm curious about it. xD


----------



## Milleram

I'm currently watching Bananya, Ozmafia, Sweetness and Lightning, Orange, Dragonball Super and Eureka 7. I'm thinking of starting up Utena tomorrow, as I'm ashamed to say I've never watched it. My absolute fave is Shiki, followed closely by Sailor Moon.


----------



## Bloody_House

Ignore


----------



## Milleram

Watchingthetreetops said:


> Magica Madoka is really good
> 
> Anyone have any good manga suggestions?  I recently caught up with the Ancient Magus Bride, and am itching for something similar/good.



It's not a manga, but have you watched the anime 'Earl and Fairy?' It's not as sweet as AMB and it has more drama, but it kinda has the same vibe and some of the same themes. Also, I saw an article about this manga on Anime News Network the other day. I've never read it myself, but something about it reminded me of AMB so I added it to my 'Want to Read' list.


----------



## Acruoxil

L3M0N5 said:


> I'm watching Parasyte -the maxim- right now.



Please post here as soon as you're done with it telling it's your favorite anime of all time


----------



## xara

I don't watch anime very much. Honestly, the only animes I ever watched were Fairy Tail, Ouran High School Host Club and Attack on Titan. 



Yup, I'm that person.


----------



## RedRum2514

Heres my list:
Vampire Knight
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Soul Eater
Guilty Crown
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
Black Butler
Blood+
Amnesia
A Lull in The Sea
Death Note
Tokyo Ghoul
Angel Beats!
D.Gray-Man
Another
Noragami
Blue Exorcist
My Little Monster
Beyond the Boundary
Mekaku City Actors
Durarara!!
Seraph Of The End
Death Parade
ERASED
Akame ga Kill!
Darker than Black
Steins;Gate
Divine Gate
Your Lie in April
Snow White With The Red Hair
Most of these are pretty good, some JUST passed my liked list...
EDIT: also my to watch..
To Watch
----------------
Tokyo Mew
Ghost Hound 
Haibane Renmei 
anyone watch these and can tell me if they're good??


----------



## Acruoxil

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Heres my list:
> Vampire Knight
> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> Soul Eater
> Guilty Crown
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> Black Butler
> Blood+
> Amnesia
> A Lull in The Sea
> Death Note
> Tokyo Ghoul
> Angel Beats!
> D.Gray-Man
> Another
> Noragami
> Blue Exorcist
> My Little Monster
> Beyond the Boundary
> Mekaku City Actors
> Durarara!!
> Seraph Of The End
> Death Parade
> ERASED
> Akame ga Kill!
> Darker than Black
> Steins;Gate
> Divine Gate
> Your Lie in April
> Snow White With The Red Hair
> Most of these are pretty good, some JUST passed my liked list...
> EDIT: also my to watch..
> To Watch
> ----------------
> Tokyo Mew
> Ghost Hound
> Haibane Renmei
> anyone watch these and can tell me if they're good??


Wow you've watched all the best ones, I've pretty much watched most of those as well and I have the ones I haven't watched on my Plan to Watch list.

 I recommend making a MAL account to keep your anime organized  You should also watch Code Geass, Parasyte and Attack on Titan sometime, I'm sure you'll love them since they're very very similar to your tastes.


----------



## Pearls

I started watching fairy tail and tokyo ghoul last week. I also finished ouran high school host club kinda recently


----------



## RedRum2514

Aerate said:


> Wow you've watched all the best ones, I've pretty much watched most of those as well and I have the ones I haven't watched on my Plan to Watch list.
> 
> I recommend making a MAL account to keep your anime organized  You should also watch Code Geass, Parasyte and Attack on Titan sometime, I'm sure you'll love them since they're very very similar to your tastes.



I actually already have a MAL account, I just keep forgetting about it :x I think ive watched like 400 anime episodes in total..


----------



## Milleram

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Heres my list:
> Vampire Knight
> Avatar: The Last Airbender
> Soul Eater
> Guilty Crown
> Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood
> Black Butler
> Blood+
> Amnesia
> A Lull in The Sea
> Death Note
> Tokyo Ghoul
> Angel Beats!
> D.Gray-Man
> Another
> Noragami
> Blue Exorcist
> My Little Monster
> Beyond the Boundary
> Mekaku City Actors
> Durarara!!
> Seraph Of The End
> Death Parade
> ERASED
> Akame ga Kill!
> Darker than Black
> Steins;Gate
> Divine Gate
> Your Lie in April
> Snow White With The Red Hair
> Most of these are pretty good, some JUST passed my liked list...
> EDIT: also my to watch..
> To Watch
> ----------------
> Tokyo Mew
> Ghost Hound
> Haibane Renmei
> anyone watch these and can tell me if they're good??



I didn't watch the whole thing of Tokyo Mew Mew. I watched like half of it when I was a kid, and I thought it was pretty cute. I've watched the entire thing of both Ghost Hound and Haibane Renmei. Both of them were good, though I probably liked Ghost Hound a little more. Parts of it were a little strange, but the plot was good and it kept me interested. Haibane Renmei might seem a little dull at first, but it has interesting characters and it gave me a lot to think about.


----------



## namiieco

Eeh tokyo mew mew was fine, not amazing.
I think i gave it a 4 or 5 on mal

i recommend:
Orange (airing, at ep 6 / drama, romancy)
Chuunibyou demo Koi ga sh1tai! (moe blob, slice of life, typical highschool romance +2nd season)
Kaichou wa maid-sama (charming romance, slice of life, comedy +every one wants s2)
Charlotte (so this one may seem a bit boring for about half of it but at the end it get so sad and drama and my god feels. so, you better watch it all, no bailing out!)
Another (Gore, horror)
Kyoukai no Kanata (fantasy, supernatural, i ship the mc's like crazy + s2)
Nichijou (comedy, slice of life/is a lovely anime to watch when your stressed, it mainly contains wtf gags)
Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru (must watch, most relateable mc ever. comedy, school)
Angel Beats (classic, feels fest / comedy (non existent comedy i mean), drama, action, fantasy)

sorry that was really messy i sort of just rambled on
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ikomna


----------



## Celestefey

Utarara said:


> Eeh tokyo mew mew was fine, not amazing.
> I think i gave it a 4 or 5 on mal
> 
> i recommend:
> Orange (airing, at ep 6 / drama, romancy)
> Chuunibyou demo Koi ga sh1tai! (moe blob, slice of life, typical highschool romance +2nd season)
> Kaichou wa maid-sama (charming romance, slice of life, comedy +every one wants s2)
> Charlotte (so this one may seem a bit boring for about half of it but at the end it get so sad and drama and my god feels. so, you better watch it all, no bailing out!)
> Another (Gore, horror)
> Kyoukai no Kanata (fantasy, supernatural, i ship the mc's like crazy + s2)
> Nichijou (comedy, slice of life/is a lovely anime to watch when your stressed, it mainly contains wtf gags)
> Yahari Ore no Seishun Love Comedy wa Machigatteiru (must watch, most relateable mc ever. comedy, school)
> Angel Beats (classic, feels fest / comedy (non existent comedy i mean), drama, action, fantasy)
> 
> sorry that was really messy i sort of just rambled on
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ikomna



How comes you like Another? I didn't think it was that scary or gorey in all honesty, and plot wise it was a little bit disappointing. It just felt a bit like a let-down, then again, I did watch it like 3/4 years ago...

Totally agree with Orange, Angel Beats, Nichijou though, all amazing anime! Kind of want to read the Orange manga as well actually.


----------



## brownboy102

Fairy Tail (Gave up in the 300s)
Soul Eater
Ouran High School Host Club
Blue Excorcist
Death Note
Fruit Basket
Durararara!!
Durararara!! 2 (Fav anime)
The Wall Flower
Original Sailor Moon
InuYasha
Pokemon Animes
Beyblade (ohlord)
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Full Metal Alchemist

Plan on Watching:
Kill la Kill
Death Parade


----------



## Blacklist

Currently watching Naruto Shippuden


----------



## Aniko

Watching Mob Psycho 100


----------



## Cinn_mon

just started 91 Days and im ready for it to consume my life


----------



## reririx

I haven't been watching (too busy, prefer manga). I will for sure watch SNK season 2 if it comes out like they said it should (Spring 2017 I think). You can find more about the anime and/or manga I am into by going on myanimelist account. ^^

My Anime List
My Manga List


----------



## Acruoxil

A friend talked me into starting Orange. It's pretty good man.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've been pretty busy lately, but I did get around to watching Spice and Wolf. I really liked that anime. I'm not sure if it was because I was tired, but I had a little trouble following part of the plot as far as the money making scheme with the coins. I'm going to watch season two for sure though. I've also been watching the second season of Shokugeki no Souma. I love me some delicious food.


----------



## Acruoxil

reririx said:


> I will for sure watch SNK season 2 if it comes out like they said it should (Spring 2017 I think).



Yes that is exactly the anime I'm waiting for, that and Tokyo Ghoul S3. Can't wait for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



reririx said:


> I will for sure watch SNK season 2 if it comes out like they said it should (Spring 2017 I think).



Yes that is exactly the anime I'm waiting for, that and Tokyo Ghoul S3. Can't wait for it.


----------



## reririx

Aerate said:


> Yes that is exactly the anime I'm waiting for, that and Tokyo Ghoul S3. Can't wait for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is exactly the anime I'm waiting for, that and Tokyo Ghoul S3. Can't wait for it.



OMG, I forgot about Tokyo Ghoul. When is the new season coming out?


----------



## Acruoxil

reririx said:


> OMG, I forgot about Tokyo Ghoul. When is the new season coming out?



No idea, we assumed it might be sometime later this year but probably not  We haven't heard anything official yet.


----------



## Yuni

I finally watched Show By Rock!! and played the mobile game seeing as I no longer had to verify files and etc after the reboot and... it's basically changed my life.

It's a very wonderfully solid show with lovely characters. Music is legit good. I don't have any qualms about the storyline either.
I was so suspicious with how good some of the acts were, and it turns out they're actual indie bands that I listened to during my 2010-ish postrock indie times. 

It basically corrected every fault I found with the music and shoujo anime/manga genres that prevented me to find enjoyment in watching it. 

Main draw point is probably that the music doesn't just exist in anime. There's a lot of heart in it (despite the fact that I know it's Sanrio trying to make some bucks off of me), but... it's endearing. References to 90's anime everywhere too XD

Really excited for season 2~~~


----------



## debinoresu

diamond is unbreakable
danganronpa future + despair arcs
mob psycho 100

dib review: amazing. beautiful. spectacular. talented. sparkle
danganronpa twixpack: i like seeing my babies from sdr2 again. sorta sad. kinda hectic, the usual dr ****.
mob psycho 100 review: MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOB MOB WHAT DO YOU WANT


----------



## Emrod333

Has anyone watched death note? that is a good one!


----------



## Hopeless Opus

idk if anyone really keeps up with dangan ronpa 3 despair and future arcs but lmaoo the latest episode of future destroyed me
really hoping my daughter isnt dead


----------



## radical6

Hopeless Opus said:


> idk if anyone really keeps up with dangan ronpa 3 despair and future arcs but lmaoo the latest episode of future destroyed me
> really hoping my daughter isnt dead





Spoiler



the cure from seiko was in her hand and rolled right at the edge of the screen while they freak out over her body. im expecting them to cure her and maybe she comes back, or the cure comes into play later.


----------



## momokoleila

I started watching an extremely random Netflix Anime called "Nana"~it's sort of slice of life-y and pretty cute, nice animation too. Not my very favourite, but good enough to watch for a bit C:


----------



## Thunder

kallie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the cure from seiko was in her hand and rolled right at the edge of the screen while they freak out over her body. im expecting them to cure her and maybe she comes back, or the cure comes into play later.





Spoiler



plot twist: the cure accidentally got swapped with seiko's laxatives.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> plot twist: the cure accidentally got swapped with seiko's laxatives.



I would get so mad...



Spoiler: ep 9 of despair arc



NOOOOOOOO CHISA. im really sad now. this confirms she's probably despair in the future arc...maybe even the mastermind. now i understand why munakata would've killed her and stabbed her to make sure. he knew she fell into despair. and kills juzo for just interacting with Junko because there's a chance he could have fallen too. 

the question is. why does he let her live even though shes fallen to despair? i bet the neo world program was also to cure chisa... 

im really sad because if it wasnt for mukuro she probably would've survived... her smile at the end was devious. i dont want to watch her kill chiaki... please no. 

i bet the video isnt the reason class 77 falls to despair, but chiakis death. ;_;


----------



## blossum

Waiting for RE:Zero to finish.. wild ride. I plan to finish Kamisama hajimema****a 2. 
This season's anime - can anyone give me any recommendations about Orange, Amaama to Inazuma and ReLIFE?

//edit:
LMAO IT CENSORED THE ANIME TITLE. I ALWAYS KNEW ANIME WAS BAD NEWS.


----------



## bigger34

blossum said:


> Waiting for RE:Zero to finish.. wild ride. I plan to finish Kamisama hajimema****a 2.
> This season's anime - can anyone give me any recommendations about Orange, Amaama to Inazuma and ReLIFE?
> 
> //edit:
> LMAO IT CENSORED THE ANIME TITLE. I ALWAYS KNEW ANIME WAS BAD NEWS.



Is Re:Zero going to end soon? I'm waiting for it to end so I can start watching it (I hate having to wait a week or so for new episodes, especially if they end on cliffhangers).

Anyways, thinking about transferring back from manga to anime again. I'm getting burnt out of reading manga. x_x


----------



## Hopeless Opus

kallie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the cure from seiko was in her hand and rolled right at the edge of the screen while they freak out over her body. im expecting them to cure her and maybe she comes back, or the cure comes into play later.





Spoiler



yeah that's what i'm hoping because i would literally die if kirigiri turns out to really be dead
and i think she took it ahead of time because she's pretty clever in that sense. i'm sure she'll come back at episode 11 or something and everyone is like omggg kirigiri! pls lord i hope this happens





kallie said:


> Spoiler: ep 9 of despair arc
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO CHISA. im really sad now. this confirms she's probably despair in the future arc...maybe even the mastermind. now i understand why munakata would've killed her and stabbed her to make sure. he knew she fell into despair. and kills juzo for just interacting with Junko because there's a chance he could have fallen too.
> the question is. why does he let her live even though shes fallen to despair? i bet the neo world program was also to cure chisa...
> im really sad because if it wasnt for mukuro she probably would've survived... her smile at the end was devious. i dont want to watch her kill chiaki... please no.
> i bet the video isnt the reason class 77 falls to despair, but chiakis death. ;_;





Spoiler



i straight up want mukuro dead for what she did lmao. and it makes me really upset that chisa's last thought was about munakata it gave me so many feels even though i really hate his guts. i'm just confused, i want to know what's happening uggggHHHH
i honestly don't know who the hell the mastermind is, i'm stuck between munakata, chisa and mitarai and i can't figure out who it is honestly


----------



## blossum

bigger34 said:


> Is Re:Zero going to end soon? I'm waiting for it to end so I can start watching it (I hate having to wait a week or so for new episodes, especially if they end on cliffhangers).
> 
> Anyways, thinking about transferring back from manga to anime again. I'm getting burnt out of reading manga. x_x



Yes! Finale next Monday/Sunday I think. Most episodes are cliffhangers so you made a pretty good decision to wait hahaha. It gets a little dry and you get annoyed for a good few episodes midway imo, but it picks up again! On MAL the tag for it hovered over psychological on and off for the first few weeks heh


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I just started watching dragon ball z again. I had no idea this thing was still going after all these years. I'm sure I was really quite young when it first came out, no older than 10. Used to love it. Nostalgia


----------



## namiieco

Amaama to Inazuma (Sweetness & Lightning) is soo cute <3


----------



## Celestefey

The only anime that I've been keeping up to date with recently is Orange. I love it sooooo much. Reminds me of when I was younger. ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only anime that I've been keeping up to date with recently is Orange. I love it so much, and the animation is really beautiful! It's lighthearted and easy to watch, but has made me cry a few times already.


----------



## Nightmares

I re-watched Toradora and I wanted to buy the light novel bUT THEY DON'T HAVE AN ENGLISH VERSION ;-; WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only anime that I've been keeping up to date with recently is Orange. I love it so much, and the animation is really beautiful! It's lighthearted and easy to watch, but has made me cry a few times already.[/QUOTE]

Yess I watched the live action movie on the plane and I may have cried a few times :,D


----------



## Cottontail

I have just finished watching RELife and it was  great! I really enjoyed it.

Now I am watching Orange.


----------



## bigger34

I'm also waiting for Orange to finish so I can watch it. I'm sooo excited for it. And the Romance tag makes me even more interested. c:


----------



## chaicow

I have t watched anime in a really long time because school and school work takes up so much time


----------



## Acruoxil

New episode of Orange is out today guys (':


----------



## AquaStrudel

Has anyone watched or read Initial D? I'm kind of interested but I'd like to hear more opinions on it before I start.


----------



## Elin1O

I'm currently watching the monogatari series (Bakemonogatari, Nisemonogatari etc.), and my favorite anime is definitely Noragami! Anyone who hasn't seen it, SEE IT! IT'S SO GOOD!


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: dr3 despair/future arc



IM CRYING I LOVE CHISA SO MUCH WHY DID SHE HAVE TO TURN DESPAIR? WHY DID SHE HAVE TO MURDER A BUNCH OF PRESCHOOLERs??????????

**** you mukuro
i hope munakata can find peace with her one day and find out she tried her hardest to not fall to despair.

also...why did asahinas eyes turn green? theres a theory floating around that chisa = asahina and..if this was true..well my mind would be blown.


----------



## Invisible again

I am currently watching Magi. I jumped into it without really knowing much of what it's about, and I'm really enjoying it so far. c:


----------



## ellsieotter

I've been watching ouran high school host club for awhile


----------



## debinoresu

mob psycho is still very good... tbh the emotions are hitting me harder bc im watching it with my brother?


----------



## namiieco

Bananya's narrator just makes me crack up


----------



## bigger34

Invisible again said:


> I am currently watching Magi. I jumped into it without really knowing much of what it's about, and I'm really enjoying it so far. c:






ellsieotter said:


> I've been watching ouran high school host club for awhile



I loved both of these sooooo much <333


----------



## AquaStrudel

So I just watched The End of Evangelion last night and wow that was bizarre.


----------



## contententity

i am finally watching sailor moon (the original one not crystal) and i love it!!! i regret not watching it earlier :I


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: EP 10 OF DESPAIR ARC DR3



WHAT
THE
****
WHAT THE ****
WHAT THE ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHAT THE ****ING ****????????
I KNEW CHIAKIWOULD DIE
BUT NOT LIKE THIS!
WHY
WHY
WH
WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWHY
I LITERALLY
CRIED
FOR 30 MINUTES. I LOVE CHIAKI. SHE WAS THEIR ULTIMATE HOPE. SHE WAS THE REASON THEY DID SO WELL . AND NOW SHE DIED IN THE MOST BRUTAL WAY POSSIBLE AND COULDNT EVEN TELL HINATA SHE LOVED HIM. WHAT THE ****. I SWEAR KODAKA JERKS OFF TO CUTE ANIME GIRLS DYING IN DESPAIR AND BRUTUALLY. **** YOU KODAKA


----------



## blossum

I'm watching orange.. by myself.. crying alone.. lmao wake me up inside


----------



## Antonio

Here, have a list:

-Dimension W
-Dragon Ball Z
-One punch man
-Kill la kill
-PowerPuff girls z
-Hunter x Hunter

Not much but I want to explore in the real life amines. I also was gonna watch an anime with a friend but I forgot the name of it, I just saw a vine with this girl awkwardly watching some guy fighting a deer and I want to see it.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Shattered said:


> Here, have a list:
> 
> -Dimension W
> -Dragon Ball Z
> -One punch man
> -Kill la kill
> -PowerPuff girls z
> -Hunter x Hunter
> 
> Not much but I want to explore in the real life amines. I also was gonna watch an anime with a friend but I forgot the name of it, I just saw a vine with this girl awkwardly watching some guy fighting a deer and I want to see it.



I think the anime you're thinking of is "Nichijou"


----------



## 00jachna

I think we can all agree that nyan~ neko sugar girls is the best anime of all time...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I need suggestions !!! now that RE:ZERO is over my life is in shambles and I cannot die in peace

I like stuff like rezero, no game no life, AoT, and SAO for reference!! any good animes like that


----------



## N a t

SO, this is sort of a recommendation/I got something awesome from an awesome person I've never met lol.

My dad works with this guy, who's like 40 or something, who apparently loves anime. Seems a little weird at first given his age, but when you find out what kind of anime he likes, it's awesome! My dad told the dude how much me and my sister love anime too lol, and today this dude gave my dad a CD, and basically said give this to one of your daughters. My dad gave it to me, since I was home, and it was THE ENTIRE FREAKING COEWBOY BEBOP SOUNDTRACK ON CD. This is so good for me. Cowboy Bebop is an amazing anime, that I recommend ALL anime lovers should see. It has a super groovy soundtrack that is to die for IMO, and since my car only has a CD player, I can listen to it when I go driving lol. Plus, I can burn it to my compooter and put it on an iPod. Anyways, anime community is awesome, and Cowboy Bebop is high tier, high class animu


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Ah, just realised that the powderpuff girls are back on tv! Haven't seen them for years. God I loved that....and mojojojo? Put it on to record anyway


----------



## Wish

so sad re zero is over


----------



## Irelia

sigh nvm


----------



## dierefuji

the holy trio of anime is neon genesis evangelion, revolutionary girl utena, and puella magi madoka magica
sorry i dont make the rules


----------



## Irelia

Just finished Moribito, which was really slow but had a really good ending ;p Absolutely loved the strong female protagonist though

aaaand I watched up to ep 5 of Yuri on ice which I'm fangirling about completely


----------



## namiieco

Hermione Granger said:


> I think the anime you're thinking of is "Nichijou"



lmao nichijou is the best

also if you are into romance/comedy(ish) anime watch World is Still Beautiful, it's really charming.


----------



## Invisible again

I'm currently rewatching Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. Can't believe how much I've missed this anime. xD


----------



## Irelia

Has anyone seen Kimi no na wa!? I just watched it and it was amazing!
It's ranked #1 on MAL though which is pretty crazy.

Anyone else see it?
gah I wish it had episodes instead of being a movie... I want more


----------



## Onigiriis

My fave current anime is definitely _NOT_ Osomatsu-San... ha .  . h a. . h a. 

Please also watch Diamond is no Crash, please get into Jojo U WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINT.

I wish I could recommend more current anime though, but lately idk why it is boring me so easily. Korean dramas have taken over my heart. Sorry my weebs.


----------



## Nerd House

Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball Super
Yu Yu Hakusho
Tenchi Muyo
Maburaho
Berserk
Claymore
One Punch Man
Assassination Classroom
Witchblade
Hellsing
Trinity Blood
Elfen Lied
Fushigii Yuugi


----------



## Whisper

Gakuen Handsome is a quality anime. I watched it out of curiosity and it was beautiful, a true masterpiece. ;w;


----------



## kylie32123

HOW ABOUT NO


----------



## hamster

don't like anime, used to though
fav was probably gurren lagann


----------



## Trundle

I've watched One Punch Man, The Devil is a Part-Timer!, Avatar: TLA and LoK if you count those, and I'm almost done Sword Art Online.


----------



## tabris

yuri on ice is my current favourite but I don't watch much anime apart from free! and neon genesis evangelion lol


----------



## Celine

rn I'm watching Hana Yori Dango. It's old but it's definitely good!


----------



## piichinu

I love animes! I have watched 372 now in total. I am currently watching Sword Art Online again. ^_^


----------



## Nightmares

I haven't watched anime in a while because I can't bothered to go search for the English sub online...I did find the whole series of One Punch Man so I watched that and it was hilarious haha 

I'm conflicted between buying the manga or saving up for the new BTS SG ;;;;


----------



## Bunnilla

I watched blue exorcist, I AM OBSESSED NOW. 0-0


----------



## Goby

I'm rewatching Ghost in the Shell SAC 2. I tried Aldnoah Zero but did not watch the second season because I did not like the the ending of the first one. Ghost in the shell is so good that I'm watching it for like the 5th time. I'm watching it with my dad. It's really fun.


----------



## baileyanne94

I wasn't planning on watching anything this season but Yuri!!! On Ice had me hooked from the beginning and it's getting really good! I am impressed and surprised by this anime, in a great way.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool

I love the yokai watch anime, as seen in my signature.


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin

FREAKIN LOVE YOKAI DUDERS


----------



## Salananstra

I just rekindled my love for Log Horizon as of late.


----------



## Irelia

Bunnilla said:


> I watched blue exorcist, I AM OBSESSED NOW. 0-0



YOU'RE OBSESSED!? LOOK WHAT I DID TO MY USERNAME

OMFG but yes, I loved blue exorcist. Rin especially <3 I really want another season

----


Also has anyone just watched the latest of Yuri on Ice? I'm fangirling? someone? help? please?


----------



## dierefuji

ive posted before but ill be serious right now
please watch revolutionary girl utena, it is a life changing anime, especially if you're adolescent 
the entire anime (subbed) is on youtube (click here for the first episode)


----------



## Farobi

It's the new season of anime! I haven't watched any anime to completion in like a year, so I was wondering if there are any eye-catching ones you guys could recommend. I'll personally look forward to: 
Shoujo Shuumatsu Ryokou
Just Because
Kino no Tabi
Inuyashiki


----------



## mitfy

osomatsu san just came back!!! so excited for that
aside from that one, some of my fave animes are haikyuu!! and boku no hero academia. then there's free, madoka magica, ouran high school host club, all that. ofc i've seen more but those are just a few faves. 

speaking of haikyuu,, ummmmm,, *when* is season 4 i cant wait this long guys


----------



## Greys0n

Kakegurui just finished it's awesome anime


----------



## Farobi

I just binged 6 episodes of _Made in Abyss_ and I absolutely love it! The world building is engrossing, the characters are great, the visuals and soundtrack are top notch too. It really gives me Studio Ghibli vibes to be honest, especially the art style. The plot is engaging and mysterious enough for questions that keep me in suspense.


----------



## WordKnight

I'm not currently watching any but my all time favorite is Psycho-pass. I don't recommended it if your under the age of 18...


----------



## HappyTails

I'm currently watching a bunch of anime: Mayor S4, Maria Watches Over Us, Yawara, Gintama, Dog Days and Kimikiss, Gamers, Just Because and Black Clover.


I even have a MAL so I can keep track of all the anime I watch. 

My all time favorite anime is Sailor Moon. Fairy Tail and Fullmetal Brotherhood finishes off my top 3 favorites. I like pretty much every genre although I'm not big on sports (except baseball anime), sci fi or mecha anime.


----------



## Purple*-*haze

I love Nana!!


----------



## unravel

My current watchlist is gamers


----------



## buniichu

Right now that im currently watching is attack on titan season two, and pretty much it for now. (●⌒∇⌒●)


----------



## shunishu

I'm really glad card captor sakura - clear card is good. makes me happy and nostalgic.. ^^
otherwise I've been enjoying hakumei to mikochi atm.. it's nice. that episode where they helped the little bug find new trendy furniture for her room was like <3<3<3


----------



## calamitybot

I really enjoy soul eater- it's one of my all time favorite animes, along with one punch man. Right now I'm watching tokyo ghoul and it's just decent. I feel like it moves way too slowly.


----------

